# Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht



## MelsBike (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

so jetzt hab ich es endlich mein Cube LTD CC, einfach ein Traum   

Stehe grad noch am Anfang meiner MTB-Karriere und
suche auf diesem Weg Leute die aus und rund um Nürnberg kommen, vielleicht finden sich mit der Zeit ein paar nette Leute zusammen für gemeinsame gern auch regelmäßige Touren, wäre doch klasse  

Also Jungs und Mädels, wer sich angesprochen fühlt ran an die Tasten und mir geschwind antworten  

Gruß
Melli


----------



## atomickaiser (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Melli,

wo gedenkst du denn zu fahren? Wann? Wohin?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (28. Juni 2006)

MelsBike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> so jetzt hab ich es endlich mein Cube LTD CC, einfach ein Traum
> 
> ...



Hallo Melli
Super ich hab ein Würfelchen LTD 2 auch einfach super - gute Entscheidung.
Kannst ja mal mit uns mitfahren 

vlg Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Melli,

Auch ich stehe gerade am Anfang meiner MTB-_"Karriere"_ 
In welcher Ecke von Nürnberg bist Du denn unterwegs ???

Ich düse meist in der Erlenstegener Ecke rum (meistens bis Lauf und zurück ...),
oder zusammen mit _*Andrea35*_ am alten Kanal ...

meld Dich doch einfach mal per PN, vielleicht können wir mal zusammen ne Runde drehen ...

Gruß
Beerchen



//EDIT//

hab gerade Deinen "Stell Dich vor"-Thread gelesen ...
Du kommst ja aus Schnaittach ...  
da könnten wir mal 'ne schöne Runde rund um Lauf austüfteln


----------



## frostifrost (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Melli,

an welchen Tagen, zu welcher Zeit, willst du denn die Trails um Nürberg unsicher machen.
Gib mal bischen was von dir preis. 
Ich mache regelmässig den Fürther Stadtwald unsicher, fahre aber auch Touren
an den Moritzberg oder in die Fränkische.
Bin öfters am Gardasee oder in den Dolomiten unterwegs.
Tagesleistungen bis 80km und 3000 hm sind kein Problem.
Ich bin aber auch für kleinere Tagesleistungen zu haben.

Melde dich mal!

Vielleicht geht was zusammen. 

mail:[email protected]

Grüßle
frostifrost


----------



## Mupuckl (6. August 2006)

Moin Leute,

komme aus Zabo in Nürnberg und habe auch wieder mit dem Biken angefangen. Wenn Ihr Lust habt können wir ja mal Feierabends die Tiergarten Trails ablappern. 

Willi


----------



## Andrea35 (6. August 2006)

Hallo Willi, 
dann sag ich einfach mal Hallo  (Hab das Thema  zwar nicht aufgemacht, aber Meli ist mir bestimmt nicht böse.  )
und da geht mit Sicherheit was zusammen.   
Wetter schaut ja heute nicht so aus.    
Aber soll auf jeden Fall ab Mittwoch wieder besser werden.  

vlg Andrea


----------



## Mupuckl (6. August 2006)

Hi Andrea,

wäre cool wenn was zusammengeht. Also ich schlage mal einfach einen Termin kommende Woche vor, dann kann ja jeder der Lust hat posten, ob er kann und - wenn nicht- einen Alternativvorschlag machen.
Also wie wäre es Donnerstag 18 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten.

Regnerische Grüsse
Willi


----------



## MelsBike (7. August 2006)

Hi,

sehe jetzt erst eure Antworten ), ja klar vielleicht gehts vom Wetter her am Wochenende was zu machen wäre doch ne tolle Sache...

lg melli


----------



## Mupuckl (7. August 2006)

Hi @ all

also WE klingt auch gut. Ich könnte Donnerstag abend und am Sonntag nachmittag.
Also Butte bei de Fische: wer ist dabei! ;-)

Willi


----------



## Andrea35 (7. August 2006)

Hallo Willi,
also wenn das Wetter mitmacht dann können wir ja am Donnerstag - aber ich muss gestehen, kenn mich am Tiergarten gar nicht aus.   
Meine Ecke ist eher alter Kanal!!!

vlg Andrea
ps. warum denn am Sonntag erst Nachmittag????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (7. August 2006)

Hi andrea,

also Tiergarten kenne ich mich schon aus (wohne da ja seit ewigen Zeiten ) ;-)
Dann fahren wir nächstes Mal am Kanal (da war ich noch nicht)! Cool, neue Wege 
Naja und Sonntag nachmittag ist bei mir besser, da ja Samstag abend ja ab und zu länger wird ...ganz selten ;-) und diesen Samstag ist Brückenfestival )
Zur Not gehts auch vormittag ;-), nur da bin ich noch unfitter als eh schon!

Willi


----------



## Beerchen (7. August 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> also WE klingt auch gut. Ich könnte Donnerstag abend und am Sonntag nachmittag.
> Also Butte bei de Fische: wer ist dabei! ;-)
> ...


Hi Willi,
Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr vorm Tiergarten-Haupteingang ...
werd ich einfach mal hinkommen, und schaun ob Ihr mich mitnehmt ...

Sonntag klingt auch gut (aber nachmittags  )
bin bisher immer um 10:00 Uhr oder 11:00 Uhr gestartet ...
können wir am Donnerstag nochmal drüber plaudern  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (7. August 2006)

Hi,

cool jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt. Ich frage auch nochmal einen Kumpel. 18 Uhr vor dem Eingang ist gebongt. Dann zeige ich euch mal ein paar Singletrails vom Tiergarten.
Bei meiner aktuellen Unfitness bin ich eher froh wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;-)

Wetter soll übrigens ganz gut werden. 

Bis Do und "i frei mi"
Willi


----------



## dienici (8. August 2006)

Juchu, ich meld mich als 4. Mann an.
Dann is das Verhältnis Männchen Weibchen wieder im Gleichgewicht 

Also bis Donnerstach. 

Gruß Nici


----------



## Beerchen (8. August 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich meld mich als 4. *Mann*.
> ...


   *** des-dschegg-i-net ***    


 Martin


----------



## dienici (9. August 2006)

Ich erklärs dir dann am Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (9. August 2006)

Hallo
ich werde mich mal für Donnerstag entschuldigen. Glaube nicht, dass ich mitfahre.  
Aber Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Macht mal was aus wo rumgedüst wird.   

vlg Andrea


----------



## Riddick (10. August 2006)

Bei dem Wetter heute, wird die geplante Runde wohl eher abgesagt sein, oder?


Riddick


----------



## dienici (10. August 2006)

Bisher hab ich noch nichts anderes vernommen, 
nur wenn sich des jetzt schön einregnet. Menno


----------



## Mupuckl (10. August 2006)

also verschieben wir die Sache um ne Woche......es regnet und regnet und regnet......


----------



## Beerchen (10. August 2006)

nu gut ... dann fahr'mer heute also nicht 

aber am Sonntag solls angeblich regenfrei bleiben ... da könn'mer das dann nachholen 

Ich schlag einfach mal Sonntag 11:00 Uhr vor ... Treffpunkt: vorm Tiergarten Haupteingang 
(aber nur wenn uns *Willi69* guided, denn ich kenn mich am Tiergarten NULL aus  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dienici (10. August 2006)




----------



## snoopy13 (10. August 2006)

Hey Leute, 

wäre ebenfalls interessiert. Wenn`s Wetter mitspielt, bin ich am Sonntag dabei!
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr MTB und kenne mich Wegetechnisch ganz gut in der nördlichen, östlichen und südlichen Gegend von Nürnberg aus. *_Dank an das Kartenmaterial_* 

bis später


----------



## Riddick (10. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlag einfach mal Sonntag 11:00 Uhr vor ... Treffpunkt: vorm Tiergarten Haupteingang
> (aber nur wenn uns *Willi69* guided, denn ich kenn mich am Tiergarten NULL aus  )


Gut möglich, dass Sonntag 'ne Käskoung-Tour ansteht, denn _showman_ kommt dank des Wetters anscheinend früher aus dem Urlaub zurück. Auch _Coffee_ & Co haben die ursprünglich geplante Tour gecancelt. Also einfach mal die nächsten Tage im Heimspiel-Thread vorbeischauen; es ergibt sich bestimmt was für's Wochenende.


Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (10. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Gut möglich, dass Sonntag 'ne Käskoung-Tour ansteht, denn _showman_ kommt dank des Wetters anscheinend früher aus dem Urlaub zurück. Auch _Coffee_ & Co haben die ursprünglich geplante Tour gecancelt. Also einfach mal die nächsten Tage im Heimspiel-Thread vorbeischauen; es ergibt sich bestimmt was für's Wochenende.
> 
> Riddick


Das *Showman* früher heimfährt und *Coffee* mit Konsorten zuhause bleiben hab ich auch gerade gelesen  

Mit der Käskoung-Tour könntest vielleicht recht haben ...  
So'n Käskoung und 'ne Tasse Kaffee würden mir auch wieder schmecken ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (10. August 2006)

Sonntag TG um 11 geht bei mir klar. Bin am Start......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy13 (11. August 2006)

Sollte es nicht regnen, bin ich um 11 Uhr da... .

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=N%FCrnberg&id=37263 
Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## Beerchen (11. August 2006)

snoopy13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es nicht regnen, bin ich um 11 Uhr da... .
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=N%FCrnberg&id=37263
> Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus


Ooch Menno ... gestern stand da noch "Bedeckt" und Niederschlag? "50%"  

//EDIT// und zu den Molligen 14°C sag ich jetzt lieber nichts 

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...  

Gruß  
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (12. August 2006)

Also am so. fahr ich ne kleine runde ab tiergarten- evtl bis moritzberg aber das hängt vom wetter ab.
je schlechter je kürzer wird die runde- 
würde von euch jemand fahren wenn es nur wenig regnet ?


----------



## snoopy13 (12. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> Also am so. fahr ich ne kleine runde ab tiergarten- evtl bis moritzberg aber das hängt vom wetter ab.
> je schlechter je kürzer wird die runde-
> würde von euch jemand fahren wenn es nur wenig regnet ?


Aktuell sieht die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag besser aus, sogar die Sonne beehrt uns!
Moritzberg hört sich gut an, ich bin definitiv dabei und fahre auch bei wenig Regen mit.  Also 11 Uhr am Haupteingang TG. 

Wer fährt noch mit ab TG?


----------



## Beerchen (12. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> snoopy13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippieh ... neue Wettervorhersage ...  

"Wolkig" mit etwas Sonne  
Niederschlag? "10%-40%"  
ca. 17°C  

Hoffentlich bleibts dabei 


//EDIT//
Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich mit dabei 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (13. August 2006)

Huhuuuuu
na haben wir ein Glück?????     
Sonne satt - wie wir es verdient haben.
Also dann um 11.00 am TG und ich hab noch einen Mitfahrer.    

vlg Andrea


----------



## Mupuckl (13. August 2006)

ois kloar. bis denne....


----------



## Beerchen (13. August 2006)

War wieder 'ne schöne Tour ...  
Obwohl Andrea, Melli und ich auf der Rückfahrt einmal falsch abgebogen sind und 'nen Umweg fahren mußten  ... es war trotzdem Super ...  


Das nächste mal planen wir die Einkehr in der "alten Scheune" aber gleich mit ein ... 
und wenn wir dann alle mit Latte Macchiato und Käskoung bis in die Haarspitzen gedopt sind  ;
können wir auf'm Rückweg auch noch den Moritzberg mitnehmen  .


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## snoopy13 (13. August 2006)

Schließe mich Beerchen an, war heute echt ne tolle Runde. 



 Schönen Rest-Sonntag wünsche ich, bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (13. August 2006)

klingt gut, aber was haltet ihr davon erst am moritzberg was zu futtern ???

do. 18:00 tiergarten ??? für 2-3 std ???


----------



## Mupuckl (13. August 2006)

hat heute super Spass gemacht. 
@melli, andrea und beerchen: seid ihr noch trocken nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Beerchen (13. August 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @melli, andrea und beerchen: seid ihr noch trocken nach Hause gekommen?


Hallo ...
Melli haben wir noch im trocknen an ihrem Auto abgeliefert  
ich habs auch noch (gerade so) trocken nach Hause geschafft  
aber Andrea könnte es vielleicht erwischt haben  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (13. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> aber Andrea könnte es vielleicht erwischt haben



Hallo 
Nööööööö hatte Glück bin gerade noch rechtzeitig bei meiner Freundin auf die Terrasse gehüpft.  Und als ich um viertel sechs wieder aufgebrochen bin - habe ich auch trockenen Hauptes mein Zuhause erreicht.  
War ein super Tag und echt toll und ein Stück Käsekuchen haben wir auch noch bekommen.  
Vielen Dank auch an Willi.  
Waren tolle Mitfahrer!!!

vlg Andrea


----------



## Wheeler 9990 (13. August 2006)

moin,

hat zufällig einer von der heutigen tour ein GPS-log gemacht?

da könnte ich dann abschätzen, ob ich mit meinem antiken bike,
meinen antiken knochen und meiner angestaubten kondition beim
nächsten mal mithalten kann. 

gruß steffen


----------



## Mupuckl (14. August 2006)

Wer hat Lust am Donnerstag um 18 TG ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen?

Ja Micha hat ein GPS Log gemacht und will es hier reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (14. August 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust am Donnerstag um 18 TG ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen?
> ...


Hallo ...
Lust schon 
aber am Donnerstag leider keine Zeit  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dienici (14. August 2006)

Donnerstag hört sich gut an, 
schon was genaues geplant, wo´s da lang gehen soll 
Bis dahin soll sich ja auch wieder des Wetter etwas bessern


----------



## Micha79Nbg (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

erst mal Danke für die schöne Sonntags Tour!

Hab mich endlich auch mal angemeldet und wenn alles klappt, dann hängt an dem Posting das GPS Log mit an.

Leider musste ich es wegen Forum erst in eine ZIP Datei verpacken. KML Datei aus dem ZIP Archiv einfach mit Google Earth öffnen und schon kann jeder selber wie ein Vogel über die Strecke fliegen  

Viele Grüße und bis Donnerstag,

  Micha


----------



## snoopy13 (14. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> klingt gut, aber was haltet ihr davon erst am moritzberg was zu futtern ???
> 
> do. 18:00 tiergarten ??? für 2-3 std ???



Am Donnerstag bin ich dabei und wettertechnisch siehts auch gut aus.


----------



## orchknurz (14. August 2006)

HEY , also wetter.de sagt suuuuuuper wetter am do. ist also ne sünde nicht auf den esel zu steigen...
hoffe es werden wieder einge kommen ....


----------



## Andrea35 (14. August 2006)

huhuuu zusammen,
schade wäre sehr gerne dabei    Hat super Spaß gemacht. Bin leider auf Polterabend.  
Aber am Sonntag wenn was geht und ich die Hochzeit vom Samstag gut überstanden habe bin ich wieder mit von der Partie.  

Falls was zusammen geht - Euch viel Spaß und tolles Wetter!!!!

vlg Andrea


----------



## ToxicRebel (14. August 2006)

moinmoin,
das mit dem logfile ist echt eine saugute aktion  wieviel km waren den das so ca.? Würde auch mal gern mitfahren  Kann man einfach vorbeischauen und sich an euch dranhängen  ?


----------



## orchknurz (15. August 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag hört sich gut an,
> schon was genaues geplant, wo´s da lang gehen soll
> Bis dahin soll sich ja auch wieder des Wetter etwas bessern



MOIN,
fahren halt am tiergarten los- bisl trails und eben spontan nach lust und laune richtung moritzberg hätte ich gesagt- nicht zu schnell und nicht zu weit. max ca. 45 km es soll ja jeden spaß machen   
was sagt der rest dazu  ? ? ?


----------



## Mupuckl (15. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> was sagt der rest dazu  ? ? ?



perfetto


----------



## dienici (15. August 2006)

o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy13 (15. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN,
> fahren halt am tiergarten los- bisl trails und eben spontan nach lust und laune richtung moritzberg hätte ich gesagt- nicht zu schnell und nicht zu weit. max ca. 45 km es soll ja jeden spaß machen
> was sagt der rest dazu ? ? ?


 
          
net schlecht als Ziel wäre --> einkehren auf dem Moritzberg  
....die Rückfahrt geht dann eh fast nur berchab


----------



## orchknurz (15. August 2006)

hi, 
ich pack mal meine beleuchtung ein. falls wir bis zum moritz fahren und dort noch was essen , könnte es richtung nbg. im wald schon langsam dunkel werden...


----------



## MelsBike (15. August 2006)

hi leute,

so bin endlich wieder mit online, Rechner war platt...soll ja vorkommen...

ja war doch ne super Runde am Sonntag muß ich schon sagen TOP!

wird bei mir in der woche immer sehr eng, muß bis 17 uhr arbeiten und bis ich daheim bin wirds nach 18 uhr...also vor 19 uhr is nix mit biken bei mir

aber euch viel Spaß )

LG
melli


----------



## orchknurz (15. August 2006)

MelsBike schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> 
> so bin endlich wieder mit online, Rechner war platt...soll ja vorkommen...
> 
> ...



Hmm,
ich auch bis 17:00 in lauf. nehm das rad im auto mit- kleidung und trinken auch und fahr halt ohne umwege zum TG... 
geht das bei dir nicht ???


----------



## Beerchen (16. August 2006)

Hey Leute ...
vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch Donnerstag abend mit *showman* zusammentun.
Denn da startet der auch mit ein paar Leuten am Tiergarten (Löwensaal).
guckt Ihr hier *[Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread - Beitrag #2476*

viel Spass
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (17. August 2006)

kanns noch net sicher sagen, ob ich aus rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit komme...


----------



## dienici (17. August 2006)

Kommando zurück.

Ich schaffs heut abend net - sch... Arbeit.   

Waren gestern auch in Schnaittach unterwegs und seitdem scheint mein Radl krank zu sein 

Viel Spass euch und ich werde an euch denken, wenn ich hier noch festhänge


----------



## snoopy13 (17. August 2006)

traaaauuuumwetter...und einige können vom arbeiten nicht genug bekommen *kopfschüttel* 

los ab auf`s bike zum TG!!! 

bis gleich


----------



## Mupuckl (17. August 2006)

shiiiiiiiit. bin erst um viertel nach sechs aus derArbeit raus....Hoffe ihr hattet Spass. Das nächste Mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (18. August 2006)

war echt ne SUPER tour. sind den moritz auch gefahren  ... haben aber die rückfahrt kurz gehalten -38km insges. nur leider zu zweit ...


----------



## Beerchen (18. August 2006)

Hey Leute ...
vielleicht könnten wir Sonntag mit *showman* zusammen ne Runde dreh'n.
Start 10:00 Uhr am Tiergarten (Löwensaal).
guckt Ihr hier *[Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread - Beitrag #2502*

viel Spass 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (19. August 2006)

hi Leutz

habe Besuch und den kann ich schlecht um 10 hinausbefördern ;-) 
Euch viele Spässe

Willi


----------



## snoopy13 (19. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> war echt ne SUPER tour. sind den moritz auch gefahren  ... haben aber die rÃ¼ckfahrt kurz gehalten -38km insges. nur leider zu zweit ...


moin,
tour am donnerstag war wirklich klasse  , hoffe es geht bald wieder was!

allerdings hat der neue wirt auf`n moritzberg die preise ziemlich angezogen , z.bsp. 0,5er bier, radler, wasser oder cola(0,33l) = 3,-â¬

allen ein schÃ¶nes wochenende!

ps: wer heute nachmittag so ab 15 uhr lust auf eine runde zum biken hat, bitte mit einer privaten nachricht bis 14 uhr bei mir melden! 
grobe planung --> start nÃ¼rnberg-erlenstegen, dauer ca. 3 stunden, auf normalen waldwegen (tour ist also eher zum aufbau der kondition!),  ....alles weitere spÃ¤ter


----------



## Riddick (19. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> war echt ne SUPER tour. sind den moritz auch gefahren  ... haben aber die rückfahrt kurz gehalten -38km insges. nur leider zu zweit ...


Von wo aus seid Ihr losgefahren? Hab' auf meinem Weg zum Treffpunkt/Startplatz am Löwensaal-Parkplatz 'nen einsam wartenden Biker vorm Haupteingang gesehen.

Wir waren diesmal allerdings auch "nur" 5 Leute, hätten Euch also auch noch gut untergebracht. Bis zum Moritzberg sind wir allerdings nicht gekommen, dafür waren's fast nur Singletrails bis hoch zum Brunner Berg und wieder zurück.  

Vielleicht sollten wir _Coffee_ mal bitten, diesen Thread ins Franken-Forum zu verschieben, dann finden sich wahrscheinlich auch mehr Mitfahrer. Oder Ihr hängt Euch einfach in den von _Beerchen_ und mir mehrfach verlinkten Heimspiel-Thread mit rein. Dort beißt niemand und neue Leute werden gerne aufgenommen.  

Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (19. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vielleicht sollten wir _Coffee_ mal bitten, diesen Thread ins Franken-Forum zu verschieben, dann finden sich wahrscheinlich auch mehr Mitfahrer.
> ...


Die Idee war Spitze ...  
Hab Coffee 'ne PN geschrieben, und kaum 10 min. später war der Beitrag im Franken-Forum ...  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (19. August 2006)

Ich sach ja, unsere _Coffee_ ist die Beste, auf die ist einfach Verlass.


----------



## orchknurz (19. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Von wo aus seid Ihr losgefahren? Hab' auf meinem Weg zum Treffpunkt/Startplatz am Löwensaal-Parkplatz 'nen einsam wartenden Biker vorm Haupteingang gesehen.
> 
> Wir waren diesmal allerdings auch "nur" 5 Leute, hätten Euch also auch noch gut untergebracht. Bis zum Moritzberg sind wir allerdings nicht gekommen, dafür waren's fast nur Singletrails bis hoch zum Brunner Berg und wieder zurück.
> 
> ...


Hey,
erstmal danke an coffe fürs verschieben... so finden uns bestimmt noch einige leute.
@riddck- der einsame biker am haupteingang ist snoopy. wir sind so um 18:15 vom haupteingang TG los. auch trails zum brunner berg und weiter zum moritz...


----------



## snoopy13 (19. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> @riddck- der einsame biker am haupteingang ist snoopy. wir sind so um 18:15 vom haupteingang TG los. auch trails zum brunner berg und weiter zum moritz...



jupp, des war ich


----------



## snoopy13 (19. August 2006)

@orchknurz, seid ihr gut nach hause gekommen und hat das mit dem reifenwechsel noch geklappt?


----------



## orchknurz (20. August 2006)

snoopy13 schrieb:
			
		

> @orchknurz, seid ihr gut nach hause gekommen und hat das mit dem reifenwechsel noch geklappt?
> 
> moin,
> na klar aber es wurde sehr spät
> ...


----------



## thyrax (20. August 2006)

Hi, 
ja wäre dabei morgen abend. 18Uhr Haupteingang TG?

Ciao, thyrax


----------



## orchknurz (20. August 2006)

thyrax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ja wäre dabei morgen abend. 18Uhr Haupteingang TG?
> 
> Ciao, thyrax


 cool,
evtl. kommt noch ein kumpel von mir mit.
hat noch jemand lust morgen ne kleine runde zu fahren ???


----------



## Beerchen (20. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> hat noch jemand lust morgen ne kleine runde zu fahren ???


Lust schon ...
aber ich kann nicht garantieren ob ichs zeitlich schaff ...
wenn ich bis 18:00 Uhr nicht da bin, braucht Ihr nicht zu warten ...

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2006)

ich werd morgen höchstwahrscheinlich um die Zeit am anderen Ende von Nürnberg fahren, halt Zirndorf/Alte Veste. Das einzige, was noch dazwischenkommen kann, wäre das Wetter. Aber sonst 18.00Uhr an der Veste.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (20. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Lust schon ...
> aber ich kann nicht garantieren ob ichs zeitlich schaff ...
> wenn ich bis 18:00 Uhr nicht da bin, braucht Ihr nicht zu warten ...
> 
> ...



du schaffst es !!! chakka chakka
wie siehts mit andrea-willi-melli-snoopy-nici und den anderen aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (20. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wie siehts mit andrea-willi-melli-snoopy-nici und den anderen aus ?


mal seh'n wen ich noch erreiche ...


----------



## Mupuckl (20. August 2006)

Hi,

würde gerne wieder mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Ich gebe morgen so spätestens bis 14 Uhr durch ob es mit 18 Uhr zwecks Arbeit klappt....


----------



## orchknurz (21. August 2006)

hey, 
ich hoffe es werden einige kommen. da ich jetzt zur arbeit muss binni bis heute nach der tour nimmer online...
also leutz wenns net regnet kommt...


----------



## orchknurz (21. August 2006)

hey, 
ich hoffe es werden einige kommen. da ich jetzt zur arbeit muss binni bis heute nach der tour nimmer online...
also leutz wenns net regnet kommt...


----------



## Mupuckl (21. August 2006)

bin um sechs da, wenn ne grad schüttet


----------



## kenny! (21. August 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd morgen höchstwahrscheinlich um die Zeit am anderen Ende von Nürnberg fahren, halt Zirndorf/Alte Veste. Das einzige, was noch dazwischenkommen kann, wäre das Wetter. Aber sonst 18.00Uhr an der Veste.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



faehrst du da ne tour oder gehst da a weng so springen oder so freeriden?


----------



## snoopy13 (21. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> du schaffst es !!! chakka chakka
> wie siehts mit andrea-willi-melli-snoopy-nici und den anderen aus ?



mist, hab`s grad erst gelesen 

viel spass!


----------



## Beerchen (21. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> Beerchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, bin erst 19:10 Uhr zuhause angekommen 

bis zum nächsten mal 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (21. August 2006)

nette Leute, nettes Wetter, nette Tour... waren zu dritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (22. August 2006)

Vielen Dank nochmal an willi69 für das Guiden der Tour. hat echt sehr viel Spass gemacht. Der Singletrail-Anteil war spitze. Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## dienici (22. August 2006)

Also versprochen, demnächst werd ich auch mitfahrn 

Im Moment passt nur was net am Rad und ich kriegs nicht so hin wie ich mir des vorstelle 

Gruß Nici


----------



## orchknurz (22. August 2006)

dienici schrieb:
			
		

> Also versprochen, demnächst werd ich auch mitfahrn
> 
> Im Moment passt nur was net am Rad und ich kriegs nicht so hin wie ich mir des vorstelle
> 
> Gruß Nici



was ist mit deinem bike ??? vielleicht kann dir geholfen werden.



bin gestern mit dem rad zum tiergarten gefahren, hatte auf halber strecke nen PLATTEN  und keinen 2. schlauch auf dem buckel hab den platten hobel zur s-bahn geschoben . super...
fazit: in zukunft mit dem auto zum tiergarten und mei radl aufs dach


----------



## showman (22. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> fazit: in zukunft mit dem auto zum tiergarten und mei radl aufs dach


Oder einen Schlauch mitnehmen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (22. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> orchknurz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flickzeug hätte wahrscheinlich auch schon gereicht 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (22. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Flickzeug hätte wahrscheinlich auch schon gereicht
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



ja ja ja ,,, werde meinen rucksack wieder aufstocken. (schlauch+pumpe) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossbrake (23. August 2006)

oder nen gscheiten Reifen aufziehen.....


----------



## orchknurz (23. August 2006)

crossbrake schrieb:
			
		

> oder nen gscheiten Reifen aufziehen.....



Moin, 
reifen +schläuche+felgenbänder habe ich erst 3 wochen drauf. alles von michelin. der reifen ist der xcr xtrem.... fährt sich auch X_TREM schnell ab und bekommt risse. (schon in der 1. woche) UVP 45 teuro das stück. 
abgesehen davon ist er sehr schnell und hat selbst auf nasser wiese wirklich halt. 
meine alten reifen ritchey z-maxx millienium haben nach 1 jahr noch keinen riss-sehr gute kurvenlage da rundes profil-sehr gut im matsch-schalmm  (m+s tauglich) würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. 

wer hat morgen zeit und lust auf ne kleine rund ab tiergarten ? 18:00 wenns net schüttet ! 
PS- hab auch nen schlauch und pumpe on board.


----------



## dienici (23. August 2006)

Wie schauts denn heute abend aus, wer hat Zeit und evtl. kann mir ja da auch geholfen werden


----------



## snoopy13 (23. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat morgen zeit und lust auf ne kleine rund ab tiergarten ? 18:00 wenns net schüttet !
> PS- hab auch nen schlauch und pumpe on board.


Am Donnerstag, zu 18 Uhr könnte ich schaffen und wäre dabei! 
Wettertechnisch könnte aber eng werden, im Moment sieht es für Donnerstagabend nach Gewitter aus...: http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=N%FCrnberg&id=37263 
....Vorhersagen stimmen nur nicht immer 

@Orchknurz 
du hast Post!

@nici
hast du morgen vielleicht auch Zeit?


----------



## orchknurz (23. August 2006)

JO , 
binni morgen um 18:00 beim tiergarten haupteingang wenns wetter passt.


----------



## dienici (24. August 2006)

Heut kann ich leider net


----------



## Andrea35 (24. August 2006)

Hallihallo
wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus?? Geht denn was zusammen???  
vlg Andrea


----------



## thyrax (24. August 2006)

Bin am WoEnde nicht da. Werd mich am Samstag 135km auf 8 Rollen fortbewegen  . Komme erst Sonntagabend wieder. Aber übernächsten Sonntag gerne wieder.
Ciao thyrax


----------



## Beerchen (24. August 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo
> wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus?? Geht denn was zusammen???
> vlg Andrea


Hallo Andrea  
Wenn was zamgeht, bin ich dabei  

vlG 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (25. August 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus?? Geht denn was zusammen???


Wenn Ihr in den Playmobil-Funpark mitkommt, dann schon. 

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (25. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr in den Playmobil-Funpark mitkommt, dann schon.
> 
> Riddick


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, will Andrea am Sonntag biken  

Wünsche Dir und deiner Familie viel Spass im Fun-Park  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2006)

HI, 
wann und wo wollt ihr fahren ???


----------



## Andrea35 (25. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr in den Playmobil-Funpark mitkommt, dann schon.



Hallihallo
meinst dort fallen wir mit unseren Rädern auf??   

Dir + Deinen Lieben  viel Spaß und lass die Zwerge auch mal an die Steine.  

vlg Andrea


----------



## scotix (25. August 2006)

Also wenn ihr am WoEnd biken geht, gebt Laut ich bin bei halbwegs gutem Wetter dabei... 
Wir könnten ja auch mal wieder von Lauf aus starten, dann kann ich auch wieder guiden...


----------



## Beerchen (25. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir könnten ja auch mal wieder von Lauf aus starten, dann kann ich auch wieder guiden...


Klingt gut - wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei  

Schlage als Treffpunkt den Bahnhof *rechts d. Pegnitz* in Lauf vor.
Zeit: 10:00 Uhr 
Abfahrt: 10:15 (damit die S-Bahn-Fahrer genug Zeit haben um vom Bahnhof links d. Pegnitz rüberradeln zu können)


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (25. August 2006)

Hallo also ich wäre dabei   

Aber wieder wie immer um 10.01 an der S-Bahn links der Pegnitz  Wenn ihr dann auf mich wartet??? - bis ich rüber geradelt bin  Ich geh einfach mal davon aus,  dass der  Treffpunkt wieder  ..... rechts der Pegnitz ... ist oder??? 

vlg Andrea


----------



## Mupuckl (25. August 2006)

Schade, ist mir zu früh. Sagt mal, bleibt ihr alle am Samstag abend zuhause?


----------



## Beerchen (25. August 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ist mir zu früh. Sagt mal, bleibt ihr alle am Samstag abend zuhause?


Da muss man Prioritäten setzen ...  
Außerdem wer Samstag sandeln kann, der kann Sonntag auch aufstehen


----------



## clara70 (25. August 2006)

Hi melli,

ich bin auch aus nürnberg und am anfang meiner karirere.
ich würde gere unter der woche fahren, da ich am WE nicht immer zeit habe!
ich wohne hier im zentrum von Nbg und bin schon mal nach erlangen gafahren (durch den wald)
ich habemir letzte woche eien MTB-Führer mit CD gekauft und darus würde ich geren ein paar touren machen. Schwierigkeitsgrad, Qualtität und sonstiges ist darin ganz schön beschrieben.
LG ute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (25. August 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ist mir zu früh. Sagt mal, bleibt ihr alle am Samstag abend zuhause?



Mmmmmmmmmmh vielleicht können wir ja auch 11.00 machen???  
Wäre doch mal ein Kompromiss oder???


----------



## Beerchen (25. August 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> willi69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinetwegen ...  
dann machen wir 11:00 Uhr ...  
wenn dann noch ein paar mehr mitkommen ...  

vlG 
Martin


----------



## snoopy13 (25. August 2006)

schade, ich bin am Sonntag leider nicht in Nürnberg 


wünschen allen viel Spass bei der Tour!


----------



## snoopy13 (25. August 2006)

clara70 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi melli,
> 
> ich bin auch aus nürnberg und am anfang meiner karirere.
> ich würde gere unter der woche fahren, da ich am WE nicht immer zeit habe!
> LG ute


hallo ute, 

wenn`s wetterchen passt...versuche ich 2x unter der woche mein pferdchen  aus dem keller zu holen...

komm doch einfach mal mit...bzw. einige leute aus dem forum treffen sich ab und an auch unter der woche! 
treffpunkt/-zeit wird dann meist kurzfristig (ein tag zuvor) im thread bekanntgegeben...


----------



## Mupuckl (25. August 2006)

Ach nö ich schlafe lieber aus v.a. da am Samstagabend mit der Zusichnahme von alkoholischen Getränken zu rechnen ist. aber trotzdem danke für den alternativtermin.
Ich schlage mal einfach Montagabend Tiergarten um 18 Uhr vor, so 2 Std. Schmausenbuckeln!


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nö ich schlafe lieber aus v.a. da am Samstagabend mit der Zusichnahme von alkoholischen Getränken zu rechnen ist. aber trotzdem danke für den alternativtermin.
> Ich schlage mal einfach Montagabend Tiergarten um 18 Uhr vor, so 2 Std. Schmausenbuckeln!



falls ich montag zeit habe komm ich auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (25. August 2006)

clara70 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi melli,
> 
> ich bin auch aus nürnberg und am anfang meiner karirere.
> ich würde gere unter der woche fahren, da ich am WE nicht immer zeit habe!
> ...




Huhuuu 
bin zwar ned Meli - aber ich darf des *zwinkermalzumeli*
Fahr doch mit uns mit am Sonntag von Lauf aus - ist zwar Wochenende aber vielleicht hast Du ja Zeit.  
vlg Andrea  

Ps. Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns!!!  
Hoffe es wird Dir gefallen.


----------



## crossbrake (26. August 2006)

Kann ich auch mitfahren? Ist das korrekt morgen um 10.00 Uhr rechts der Pegnitz?

Grüsse


----------



## BadCatWillum (26. August 2006)

Das Beerchen hat es auf 1100 verschoben.  

O Beerchen, was hast Du so vor, was Strecke und Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht?


----------



## crossbrake (26. August 2006)

@BadCatWillum

meinst ich kann so einfach auftauchen und mitfahren...bin neu hier!

Gruß


----------



## orchknurz (26. August 2006)

crossbrake schrieb:
			
		

> @BadCatWillum
> 
> meinst ich kann so einfach auftauchen und mitfahren...bin neu hier!
> 
> Gruß


 
HI, wenn du 15 startgeld an mich bezahlst-darfst du mit...NEIN scherz komm halt einfach,es sind keine menschenfresser dabei ... 
komm auch evtl. denke die fahren ca 2-4 h


----------



## Beerchen (26. August 2006)

BadCatWillum schrieb:
			
		

> Beerchen, was hast Du so vor, was Strecke und Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht?


ICH  

Eigentlich hat es damit angefangen. dass ich nur 'nen Vorschlag für den Treffpunkt machte.
Guiden wollte doch *"scotix"*.
Schaut mal in Beitrag #106


			
				scotix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir könnten ja auch mal wieder von Lauf aus starten, dann kann ich auch wieder guiden...


Meine Routenkenntnisse reichen leider nichtmal um wieder nachhause zu finden 

Hoffentlich kommt *"scotix"*, sonst haben wir keinen Guide  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (26. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ICH
> 
> Eigentlich hat es damit angefangen. dass ich nur 'nen Vorschlag für den Treffpunkt machte.
> Guiden wollte doch *"scotix"*.
> ...



HI MARTIN,
also heim ist nicht schwer-radweg richtung nbg. 
was habt ihr bei der letzten laufer tour alles gefahren ? nur forstwege oder auch trails? moritzberg oder ne andere richtung ?
grüße flo


----------



## Beerchen (26. August 2006)

@ orchknurz
Das letzte mal warn wir auf'm Glatzenstein.
Sehr hoher Trail Anteil.


----------



## orchknurz (26. August 2006)

OK nicht schlecht-müssten auch einige km sein.


----------



## Andrea35 (27. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich weiß nicht wie bei Euch das Wetter ist - aber in Hersbruck und Umgebung hat es gestern Nacht geregnet was geht. 
Ich mog da ned fahrn.    
Im mom nieselt es bei mir auch schon wieder.
winke Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (27. August 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich muß leider für heute absagen 
Hab mir, glaub ich, einen Virus eingefangen  (Schädelbrummen und Nase verstopft)
Der Virus muß bis morgen wieder weg  ,also bleib ich heute lieber im Bett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nebenbei bemerkt: das Wetter ist auch nicht gerade einladend  


bis demnächst mal  
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (27. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich muß leider für heute absagen
> Hab mir, glaub ich, einen Virus eingefangen  (Schädelbrummen und Nase verstopft)
> Der Virus muß bis morgen wieder weg  ,also bleib ich heute lieber im Bett
> ...



Huhuuuuuuuuu Beerchen,
dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung!!!  
Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter - muss man ja krank werden.

vlg  Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (27. August 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuuuuuuuuu Beerchen,
> dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung!!!
> Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter - muss man ja krank werden.
> 
> vlg  Andrea


Danke für die lieben Genesungswünsche  

aber auch bei dem Wetter MUSS man NICHT krank werden  
außerdem will ich NICHT krank werden  
und zum krank sein hab ich momentan gar keine Zeit  
(hab schließlich morgen Nachmittag einen Termin den ich auf keinen Fall verpassen will  )


So, jetzt hau ich mich wieder ins Bett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (27. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> (hab schließlich morgen Nachmittag einen Termin den ich auf keinen Fall verpassen will  )



Alles klar Beerchen,  
dann schlaf Dich mal fit  

vlg Andrea


----------



## Mupuckl (27. August 2006)

moin leutz

na soviel scheint es nicht geregnet zu haben. 
http://www.hnd.bayern.de/karten/ngebietskarte.php?gknr=9&standalone=
vlt. geht ja morgen was zam.

gute besserung an beerchen. 


http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com/


----------



## crossbrake (27. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr Schönwetterbiker, hab ihn Lauf heute um 11.00 Uhr gewartet und keiner da.....wozu gibts Gore Tex usw.........Wollte das erste mal mitfahren und so ein Reinfall. Fahre jeden Tag auch im Winter fast 40 KM zur Arbeit. Wetter macht mir nichts aus. Werd mir meine Leutchen im Rad-Forum suchen,
da sind nicht solche Weicheier.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Andrea35 (27. August 2006)

Hallo hier ist ein Schönwetterbiker  
Stimmt muss ich Dir recht geben, ich fahr auch im Winter - aber ist halt leider nicht so der Hit wenn  man dann nur am Rutschen ist oder???
Ich bin gestern um 3.00 von Hersbruck heimgefahren und es hat in Strömen geregnet - da durch den Wald ist nicht so der Hit.

Aber viel Spaß noch beim Suchen der ganz Harten  

vlg Andrea  

ps. dann war ja unser Guide Scotix auch ned da????  
Hättest Du uns dann geführt???


----------



## smerles (27. August 2006)

crossbrake schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mir meine Leutchen im Rad-Forum suchen,
> da sind nicht solche Weicheier.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse



bist a ganz harter. respekt!

(wenn sie hinfallen weinen sie alle.)


----------



## orchknurz (27. August 2006)

HI,
fährt morgen abend jemand ab tiergaten ne kleine runde ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (27. August 2006)

Hey Leute, erst mal sorry    für meinen spärlichen Informationsfluss am WoEnd. - Na ja, war dann irgendwie etwas arg im Freizeitstress  und das Wetter hat mich dann letztlich selbst nur  für ne gute Stunde aufs Bike gezogen, als es mal nicht geregnet hat natürlich. . . 

Vielleicht bessert sich die Großwetterlage ja noch mal für ne etwas frühzeitiger angesetzte Tour rings um Hersbruck.  
Evtl. will ja aber auch noch jemand von euch Anfang Oktober mit zum Biken an den Gardasee kommen, haupsächlich MTB-Tagestouren?  Wenn ja, einfach mal ne PN schicken.


----------



## Andrea35 (27. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. will ja aber auch noch jemand von euch Anfang Oktober mit zum Biken an den Gardasee kommen,



Hallo Du  
Macht doch nix - wir sind ja eh alles Weicheier    

mmmmmmh Gardasee - des wär was   - vielleicht 2007 oder so  
Machst ja bestimmt Bilder oder????  

vlg Andrea


----------



## Mupuckl (28. August 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> fährt morgen abend jemand ab tiergaten ne kleine runde ???



bin bekennender Warmduscher und mir ist es heute zu nass zum biken

und ausserdem habe ich mit goretex schlechte Erfahrung gemacht  
http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com/


----------



## Riddick (29. August 2006)

crossbrake schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Schönwetterbiker, hab ihn Lauf heute um 11.00 Uhr gewartet und keiner da.....wozu gibts Gore Tex usw.........


Kann zwar verstehen, dass Du etwas verärgert bist, aber Du solltest auch dran denken, dass nicht jeder die Kohle hat (bzw. ausgeben will) um sich für 300-400 Tacken mit ordentlicher Regenkleidung einzukleiden.  




> Wollte das erste mal mitfahren und so ein Reinfall. Fahre jeden Tag auch im Winter fast 40 KM zur Arbeit. Wetter macht mir nichts aus.


Bei mir ist's zwar weniger, aber ich fahre auch bei jedem Wetter. Das verlange ich aber nich zwangsläufig von jedem anderen Biker.  




> Werd mir meine Leutchen im Rad-Forum suchen,da sind nicht solche Weicheier.


Musst doch deswegen nicht gleich beleidigt sein und Andere herabsetzen. Tauscht das nächste Mal vorher die Rufnummern aus, dann kann sowas zukünftig nicht mehr passieren.  


Riddick (der gestern richtig nass wurde  )


----------



## Persil (31. August 2006)

Hi 

ich bin auf der Suche nach hobbybikern aus der Region Fürth/Nürnberg für Touren verschiedenster Art. Ich tue mich schwer mich technisch/konditionell einzuschätzen und lasse es deshalb einfach mal darauf angekommen.  

bisher fahre ich meist gegen Abend (ab 18:00 Uhr) im Osten Fürths Berg auf, Berg ab herum. Also wenn sich demnächst mal wieder von euch einer auf's Bike schwingt und der Sinn nach Gesellschaft steht, meldet euch  ich bin für allen Spass zu haben.

vlg

enrico

PS: 
Was das Wetter angeht , fahre ich, wenn es nicht grad stürmt oder aus Eimern schüttet, immer gern


----------



## Riddick (31. August 2006)

Persil schrieb:
			
		

> bisher fahre ich meist gegen Abend (ab 18:00 Uhr) im Osten Fürths Berg auf, Berg ab herum.


Ich wohne ja auch in Fürth, wüsste aber nicht, wo man da im "Osten" anständig biken könnte.  




> Also wenn sich demnächst mal wieder von euch einer auf's Bike schwingt und der Sinn nach Gesellschaft steht, meldet euch  ich bin für allen Spass zu haben.


Da wird sich demnächst sicher ein Termin finden lassen.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Persil (31. August 2006)

wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht..  denn eigentlich meine ich ja den westen (stadtwald , cadolzburg , Oberreichenbach,Großhabersdorf etc.)


----------



## Persil (1. September 2006)

jemand lust heute abend ne runde zu fahren ? 

meine vorstellungen sind : 

Alte-Veste -> Egersdorf -> Cadolzburg -> Zautendorf ->  Pleikershof -> weiherhof -> Alte Veste

bin da aber sehr flexibel.  

wäre auch nicht schlecht,  wenn sich jemand zuätzlich mit dem Weg auskennt. Ich hab da manchmal noch so meine Probleme  Bin aber bisher immer heim gekommen..

ich könnte ab 17 Uhr los. 


gruß 

enrico


----------



## snoopy13 (1. September 2006)

hi leute,

geht denn am wochenende was? 

...da es am sonntag regnen soll, würde ich morgen gerne eine tagestour machen wollen...wie schauts aus, jemand lust mitzubiken?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2006)

Persil schrieb:
			
		

> jemand lust heute abend ne runde zu fahren ?
> 
> meine vorstellungen sind :
> 
> ...



wollte zwar eigentlich ein wenig mit dem BigHit fahren, aber wenn schon jemand hier 'ne Tour fahren will, dann wird eben das Epic gesattelt  

Ich kann nicht ganz so früh, machen wir 17.30 an der Veste am Parkplatz?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (1. September 2006)

snoopy13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> 
> geht denn am wochenende was?
> 
> ...da es am sonntag regnen soll, würde ich morgen gerne eine tagestour machen wollen...wie schauts aus, jemand lust mitzubiken?




Hey, 
muss morgen arbeiten und danach zu nem geburtstag. evtl. ne kleine runde zwischen 13:00 -16:00. aber no nix sicher....
wie sieht es bei andrea,melli,martin,willi und co aus ???


----------



## Beerchen (1. September 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> muss morgen arbeiten und danach zu nem geburtstag. evtl. ne kleine runde zwischen 13:00 -16:00. aber no nix sicher....
> wie sieht es bei andrea,melli,martin,willi und co aus ???


Hi,
Melli ist im Urlaub, und ich hab leider keine Zeit  
Andrea hat am Donnerstag zu mir gesagt, Sie hätte am Samstag keine Zeit  
Willi und Co. weiss ich nicht  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (2. September 2006)

nabend

also ich hätte super Lust .. lass uns posten bzw. smsen.


frankenrabiator.blogspot/


----------



## Andrea35 (2. September 2006)

snoopy13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> 
> geht denn am wochenende was?
> 
> ...da es am sonntag regnen soll, würde ich morgen gerne eine tagestour machen wollen...wie schauts aus, jemand lust mitzubiken?




Hallihallo
waaaaaaaas Sonntag Regen???
Nö Nö Nö Nö - auf keinen Fall.
Fährst auch mit an der alten Veste????

Viele liebe Grüße 

Andrea


----------



## snoopy13 (2. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo
> waaaaaaaas Sonntag Regen???
> Nö Nö Nö Nö - auf keinen Fall.
> Fährst auch mit an der alten Veste????
> ...


bin heute eine schöne tour ab altdorf gefahren, war echt klasse   ...ach und die gleiche strecke wird nächsten samstag vom adfc angeboten, wer lust hat einfach mitfahren...(ich bin dabei!)

ja, morgen soll`s leichten regen geben...


----------



## Mupuckl (2. September 2006)

morgen kommt wiinnddd! 
Euch allen viel Spass beim biken!

frankenrabiator.blogspot/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea67 (3. September 2006)

Moin & Hallo zusammen  

Vor kurzem habe ich dieses Forum entdeckt. Bisher nur stiller Mitleser gewesen (quasi ein wenig die Lage sondiert), aber jetzt sag ich doch einfach mal Hallo  

Vor 3 Jahren hats mich hierher nach Nürnberg verschlagen. Bisher war ich nur allein mit dem Rad unterwegs (gelegentlich ganz nett, aber auf die Dauer doch etwas fad), daher kann ich meinen Fahrstil schlecht einschätzen.   (im Norden gabs nicht so viele Berge, dafür um so mehr WindJ

Ob der Fahrstil passt, liesse sich ja in einer kleinen Feierabendrunde austesten  

Grüsse
Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (3. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ob der Fahrstil passt, liesse sich ja in einer kleinen Feierabendrunde austesten
> ...


Hallo Andrea,

kuck mal hier *klick*
da kannste Dich zur Feierabendrunde von *Andrea35* am Dienstag abend anmelden  

Wir fahren eine ganz easy Runde!
Richtung Wendelstein durch den Wald, dann ein Stück am alten Kanal entlang zum Bruckkanal. Dort machen wir halt für einen Tee oder Pot Kaffee. Danach geht es fast den gleichen Weg wieder zurück.
Es wird nicht nur auf Schotterwegen gefahren. Ein paar Single-Trails sind auch dabei!


Ansonsten solltest Du diesen Thread und den *[Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread* im Auge behalten  


bis demnächst mal (vielleicht schon Dienstag) 
Martin


----------



## Andrea67 (3. September 2006)

Hi Martin,

Hmm, hört sich gut an. Wendelstein hab ich grad (nach einigem Suchen) auf der Karte gefunden... 
Der Treffpunkt sagt mir jetzt aber so überhaupt nix  

Habt ihr eine Wegbeschreibung? Wohne im Norden von Nürnberg, Nähe Flughafen.

Vielleicht bis Dienstag Grüsse
Andrea


----------



## ESV Biker (3. September 2006)

Hallo Melli,
also erst mal ne Antwort auf dein Thema. Wir (ich und mein Freund) haben in Nürnberg beim ESV Rangierbahnhof (Sportverein Nähe Messe) eine Radabteilung gegründet. Wir beide haben vor, viel Mountainbike zu fahren und ab und zu auch Rennrad. Für nächstes Jahr im Sommer haben wir wieder einen Alpencross mit dem Mountainbike geplant und bieten allen interessierten Bikern an, sich unserem Training und diesem Alpencross anzuschließen. Aber auch wenn du keine Lust auf solch eine Alpenüberquerung hast, kannst du dich unserer Gruppe gerne anschließen. Wir fahren immer dienstags (18.30) eine kleinere Runde entweder in Nürnberg oder auch bei uns außen in Lauf bzw Hersbrucker Schweiz. Am Samstag vormittag starten wir meistens eine längere Runde mit Einkehr in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Haben auch vor mal ein Technikseminar oder einen Gesundheitskomplettcheck bei uns über den Verein anzubieten. Also wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich ja mal melden. 
Und auch die ganzen anderen Biker, die sich an Mellis Thema schon angeschlossen haben können sich angesprochen fühlen. Egal wie lange oder gut ihr fahrt. Wenn genug Leute zusammenkommen könnten wir sowieso 2 Gruppen machen und die Trails erkunden.
Wenn ihr Lust habt meldet euch unter: 0172/9543185
Liebe Grüße
Nicole


----------



## Mupuckl (3. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> kuck mal hier *klick*
> da kannste Dich zur Feierabendrunde von *Andrea35* am Dienstag abend anmelden



Hi Leutz

ist das Steinbrüchlein Ende Münchnerstrasse Richtung Kornburg an dem Parkplatz?

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Beerchen (3. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Hmm, hört sich gut an. Wendelstein hab ich grad (nach einigem Suchen) auf der Karte gefunden...
> Der Treffpunkt sagt mir jetzt aber so überhaupt nix
> ...


Hallo Andrea,
hier die Anfahrtskarte:




Wenn Du willst, können wir uns auch treffen und gemeinsam zum Steinbrüchlein radeln  
Als möglichen Treffpunkt würd ich mal den Wöhrder Talübergang vorschlagen (ich wohn da gleich um die Ecke  )
Kannst mich ja per PN kontaktieren  


vlG 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (3. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz
> 
> ist das Steinbrüchlein Ende Münchnerstrasse Richtung Kornburg an dem Parkplatz?
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot






Hallo Willi,
bingooooooooo   
genau da.

winke Andrea


----------



## Andrea67 (3. September 2006)

Hi Martin,

PN ist grad raus 

Grüsse
Andrea


----------



## Dej4vU (4. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Hmm, hört sich gut an. Wendelstein hab ich grad (nach einigem Suchen) auf der Karte gefunden...
> Der Treffpunkt sagt mir jetzt aber so überhaupt nix
> ...




Hallo Andrea,

wohne in der Nähe von Dir und fahre am Dienstag mit. Evtl. wenn du Lust hast können wir ja zusammen hinfahren. Also genau wohne ich Schniegling falls dir das was sagt. Kannst dich per PM melden dann kann man auch Nummern tauschen. =) 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (4. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> wohne in der Nähe von Dir und fahre am Dienstag mit. Evtl. wenn du Lust hast können wir ja zusammen hinfahren. Also genau wohne ich Schniegling falls dir das was sagt. Kannst dich per PM melden dann kann man auch Nummern tauschen.
> 
> Grüße Matthias


Hallo Matthias,
woher wird Andrea wohl kommen  
Schniegling, Wetzendorf, Buch, Thon, Schnepfenreuth, Almoshof, Lohe, Ziegelstein, Buchenbühl, oder ... oder ... oder ... - das ist hier die Frage 

Ich tippe einfach mal auf die Ecke Thon/Ziegelstein  


bis morgen 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (4. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matthias,
> woher wird Andrea wohl kommen
> Schniegling, Wetzendorf, Buch, Thon, Schnepfenreuth, Almoshof, Lohe, Ziegelstein, Buchenbühl, oder ... oder ... oder ... - das ist hier die Frage
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

ich tippe auf Alomshof 

Bis Morgen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Andrea67 (4. September 2006)

...Schnepfenreuth  

Hi Matthias,
Besten Dank für Dein Angebot, aber Martin war schneller und nimmt mich morgen schon in Schlepptau Richtung Treffpunkt  

Bis morgen  
Andrea


----------



## Mupuckl (4. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:
			
		

> Besten Dank für Dein Angebot, aber Martin war schneller und nimmt mich morgen schon in Schlepptau Richtung




Frau müsste man sein ;-) 

Ich komme morgen nicht mit, denn mich nimmt keiner mit...
ne Spässle...habe Hockey ausgemacht 
euch viel Spass

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## snoopy13 (4. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea,
> hier die Anfahrtskarte:<<entfernt>>
> 
> Wenn Du willst, können wir uns auch treffen und gemeinsam zum Steinbrüchlein radeln
> ...


hi Martin,

ich würde morgen auch mitradln und da ich ja bei dir in der Nähe wohne, könnten wir (&Andrea) zusammen los!?  Wöhrder Talübergang...?


----------



## Beerchen (4. September 2006)

snoopy13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi Martin,
> 
> ich würde morgen auch mitradln und da ich ja bei dir in der Nähe wohne, könnten wir (&Andrea) zusammen los!?  Wöhrder Talübergang...?


Hallo Snoopy ...
Wöhrder Talübergang - 17:15 Uhr - beim Brunnen (Wasserspeiendes Pferd mit Reiter)

schönen Abend noch 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy13 (4. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Snoopy ...
> Wöhrder Talübergang - 17:15 Uhr - beim Brunnen (Wasserspeiendes Pferd mit Reiter)
> 
> schönen Abend noch
> Martin


ok, bis morgen! 

good night


----------



## Dej4vU (4. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Snoopy ...
> Wöhrder Talübergang - 17:15 Uhr - beim Brunnen (Wasserspeiendes Pferd mit Reiter)
> 
> schönen Abend noch
> Martin




STOP also wenn mir jemand erklärt oder noch so ein schickes Bild auf lager für mich hat wo der Wörder Talübergang ist würde ich auch um 17.15 dahin kommen dann muss ich net allans fahrn.... wäre lieb von euch..

ansonsten bis morgen am steinbrüchlein..

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (4. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> STOP also wenn mir jemand erklärt oder noch so ein schickes Bild auf lager für mich hat wo der Wörder Talübergang ist würde ich auch um 17.15 dahin kommen dann muss ich net allans fahrn.... wäre lieb von euch.
> ...


OK, ich bin so lieb ...





bis morgen 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (4. September 2006)

oh super danke

also dann bis morgen


----------



## snoopy13 (5. September 2006)

herrliches Wetter, also auf gehts... 

bis gleich!


----------



## predi (5. September 2006)

Street / Dirt ... wenn wer bock hast, einfach mal bei mir melden x]


----------



## Beerchen (5. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea,
> hier die Anfahrtskarte:
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo miteinander,
war wieder eine schöne Runde  
Danke an alle Mitfahrer  

Ich freu mich schon auf Donnerstag  


vlG 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (5. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> war wieder eine schöne Runde
> Danke an alle Mitfahrer
> 
> ...



auch Hallo, ja war wirklich nicht schlecht bin jetzt auch daheim angekommen. Hab dann heut insgesamt 78km auf dem Tacho gehabt. So etz duschen und dann noch bissl Tv...also dann bis evtl. Donnerstag....


Muss weg Sex und so  
Matthias


----------



## Andrea67 (5. September 2006)

Nett war's mit euch  

Gern mehr davon  

Bis Donnerstag  

Andrea


----------



## Dej4vU (6. September 2006)

schreibt jemand das treffen am Do wieder in Last-Minute-Biking rein?

Muss weg Sex und so =) 
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadCatWillum (6. September 2006)

Was habt Ihr am Donnerstag vor?  Wurde gerne mitfahren!


----------



## Beerchen (6. September 2006)

BadCatWillum schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr am Donnerstag vor?  Wurde gerne mitfahren!


Hi,
einfach mitfahren  
2-3 Stunden Feierabendrunde kreuz und quer durch den Wald  
willi69 wird uns guiden  

Treffpunkt:
07.09.2006 - 17:00 Uhr - Haupteingang Tiergarten


@Dej4vU
LastMinuteBiking muß nicht unbedingt sein ...
Alle die gestern dabei waren und "willi69" hab ich per PN verständigt.
Wer sonst noch diesen Thread liest, und mitfahren will, ist Herzlich Willkommen.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (6. September 2006)

Huhuu,
war wieder super am Dienstag und der Donnerstag wird bestimmt auch nicht ohne.
Wetter soll ja überragend werden. 

Viele liebe Grüße 

Andrea


----------



## Dej4vU (6. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> @Dej4vU
> LastMinuteBiking muß nicht unbedingt sein ...
> Alle die gestern dabei waren und "willi69" hab ich per PN verständigt.
> Wer sonst noch diesen Thread liest, und mitfahren will, ist Herzlich Willkommen.
> ...



na gut dacht nur das es evtl. mehr lesen und vielleicht noch ein paar extra mitkommen. 

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## snoopy13 (6. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:
			
		

> Nett war's mit euch
> 
> Gern mehr davon
> 
> ...


----------



## snoopy13 (6. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...kreuz und quer durch den Wald
> willi69 wird uns guiden


WILLIiiii wir lieben Dich 

danke schon mal, daß du zeit für uns hast


----------



## Mupuckl (6. September 2006)

yep! Der Schmausenbuck ruft und das bei Sommerwetter )))
Bis moin!

Und als Zieleinlauf : Eisessen ins Cristallo!


frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Andrea35 (6. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Zieleinlauf : Eisessen ins Cristallo!




hihihi mmmmmmmh lecker      

Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## Dej4vU (6. September 2006)

Hoffentlich haben die auch Pistazie 

Muss weg Sex und so
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (6. September 2006)

und Haselnuss und Joghurt


----------



## Dej4vU (6. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> und Haselnuss und Joghurt




hmmm ja da schleck ich dann auch mal zum probieren von dir ab


Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Andrea35 (6. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ja da schleck ich dann auch mal zum probieren von dir ab


----------



## Dej4vU (7. September 2006)

Juhu Super Wetter dann kann die Tour auch nur Super werden freu mich schon.
Hoffe nur das ich früh genug aus der Arbeit rauskomme. 
Fährt wieder jemand vom Wörder Talübergang los??

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## BadCatWillum (7. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu Super Wetter dann kann die Tour auch nur Super werden freu mich schon.



Ja, ich auch .



			
				Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt wieder jemand vom Wörder Talübergang los??



Ich könnte Dich dort treffen, um so 1645?  (wieder-- allerdings).  Erwarte einen Engländer auf einem Scott geritten.

Will


----------



## thyrax (7. September 2006)

Hi,
so ein Mist, hab heute leider keine Zeit . Muss nen paar neue WG-Mitbewohner in spe begutachten . Und das bei dem geilen Wetter .

Naja wünsch euch viel Spass bei der Tour. Bin nächste Woche wieder mit dabei . 

Ciao, Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dej4vU (7. September 2006)

BadCatWillum schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich auch .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dann erwarte einen Deutschen auf einem Scott angeflogen  
Bin schon so ab 16.30 am Wörder Talübergang da.

Kommt noch wer schon da hin?
Oder fahren alle anderen gleich zum Tiergarten?

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (7. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kommt noch wer schon da hin?
> Oder fahren alle anderen gleich zum Tiergarten?
> ...


Ich komm direkt zum Tiergarten  

bis später 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (7. September 2006)

war heut wieder richtig gut...schöne truppe seit ihr. 
Hoff nächste woche passt das wetter auch und ich finde zeit ein paar km zu fahren.

ach ja und das nächste mal schreib ich natürlich eis dazu  

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (8. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> yep! Der Schmausenbuck ruft und das bei Sommerwetter )))
> Bis moin!
> 
> Und als Zieleinlauf : Eisessen ins Cristallo!


Hallo miteinander,
war wieder eine tolle Runde  
Danke an Willi und an alle Mitfahrer  

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal  


vlG 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (8. September 2006)

wie wäre es mal mit ner Kalchreuth, Heroldsberg Runde = Schäufele Tour ;-) (könnte auch guiden)? Wäre eher was für Sonntag und ist eher gemäßigt. 

http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com


----------



## Beerchen (8. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mal mit ner Kalchreuth, Heroldsberg Runde = Schäufele Tour ;-) (könnte auch guiden)? Wäre eher was für Sonntag ...


Sonntag  wetter.com sagt das dieser Sonntag gut geeignet wäre  

Wo wollen wir uns treffen 
Um wieviel Uhr soll es losgehen 

Schäufele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SUPER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Und das Beste ...


			
				willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist eher gemäßigt




*Ich bin dabei*  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (8. September 2006)

hmmm wann soll es denn losgehen da am sonntag auch das radrennen ist. und in mir immernoch noch ein paar RR hormone sind ist die entscheidung schwer was ich tun soll. aber das wort gemäßigt gefällt mir schon mal gut.

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Mupuckl (8. September 2006)

ich check mal die route...ganz in Erinnerung habe ich sie nicht mehr...


kennt ihr den Werbespot von ravenstoke? habe mich kaputt gelacht und den link gebloggt!

http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com


----------



## Dej4vU (8. September 2006)

geiler spot *totlach* *vomstuhlfallohnehelm*

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## snoopy13 (8. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> ...immernoch noch ein paar RR hormone sind ist die entscheidung schwer was ich tun soll...
> Matthias


Hi Matze,
würde mir das RR auch gern anschauen wollen  und dann hinterher ne Runde drehen. Was hältst Du davon, eine Tour zum Nonnenberg(ist Richtung Erlenstegen raus) nach dem RR in Angriff zu nehmen? Diese Strecke könnten wir dann auch mal unter der Woche guiden... (und Willi kann auch mal entspannt mitradln  )

@all - danke für die gestrige Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dej4vU (8. September 2006)

das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an  
muss nur nochmal heut abend mit meiner Freundin quatschen ob sie evtl. auch lust hat mitzufahren. wenn es dir natürlich nichts ausmacht. Sie ist halt noch nicht so fit. aber von nix kommt nix.

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (8. September 2006)

snoopy13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... und dann hinterher ne Runde drehen . Was hältst Du davon eine Tour zum Nonnenberg ...
> ...


Ooooch nööööö
Hab hier den Zeitplan vom Altstadtrennen liegen, und da steht das erst um 17:15 Schluß ist  
Wenn man erst danach losfährt, kann man dann ja auch nur 2 Stunden fahren  
Sonntags würd ich schon gerne am Tag fahren, und nach möglichkeit ein wenig länger  

Aber mal sehen was die anderen sagen ...  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (8. September 2006)

Hallihallo zusammen  

Also gestern war echt toll - vielen Dank nochmal an Willi.  
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und die Truppe war auch sehr nett. 

Also wenn Sonntag was zusammen geht - bin ich dabei - keine Frage.
Gemäßigt klingt doch super toll. Aber wenn Willi das sagt???? Na ich weiß nicht so recht.     Ich lass mich mal überraschen und von nix kommt ja nix - wie Matthias so schön sagt.  
Schäuferle-Tour??? Wird ja dort auch was anderes geben als Schäuferle oder???  
Oder wer mag dann mein Fleisch??? ( das vom Teller natürlich     also das vom Schwein - um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden  ) Kloß mit Soß ich auch ok  

Viele liebe Grüße aus Reichelsdorf

Andrea


----------



## Dej4vU (8. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wer mag dann mein Fleisch??? ( das vom Teller natürlich     also das vom Schwein - um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden  ) Kloß mit Soß ich auch ok
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße aus Reichelsdorf
> 
> Andrea



ich nimm das Fleisch von dir Andrea 

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias 

p.s.: natürlich vom teller


----------



## Andrea35 (8. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> ich nimm das Fleisch von dir Andrea
> 
> Muss weg Sex und so
> Matthias
> ...


----------



## Mupuckl (8. September 2006)

wo is'n das Schäufele Lokal. Ich weiss nicht mehr wer es gestern erzählt hat....


----------



## Andrea35 (8. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> wo is'n das Schäufele Lokal. Ich weiss nicht mehr wer es gestern erzählt hat....




Kalchreuth???


----------



## Beerchen (8. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mal mit ner Kalchreuth, Heroldsberg Runde = Schäufele Tour (könnte auch guiden)? Wäre eher was für Sonntag und ist eher gemäßigt.





			
				willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich check mal die route ... ganz in Erinnerung habe ich sie nicht mehr ...


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verfolgt habe, haben *Andrea35* und *ich* fest zugesagt  
und *Dej4vU* kommt auch mit, weil er von Andrea's Fleisch abbeißen will    

Unser Guide *willi69* ist natürlich auch dabei  


Was ist mit *Andrea67*, *BadCatWillum*, *Snoopy13*, *thyrax*, *Zagreb* und alle anderen die diesen Thread lesen  
Wer von Euch kommt noch mit  



@willi69
Wo wollen wir uns treffen 
Um wieviel Uhr solls losgehen 



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (8. September 2006)

ich muss erst mal checken wie die Route geht und ob ich überhaupt Zeit habe (habe ner Bekannten Versprochen beim Umzug zu helfen, aber noch nix gehört von ihr). Ich check das mal ab und melde mich wieder...

von der Zeit hätte ich schon so 11Uhr gedacht, dass wir noch nen Schäufele (wo auch immer bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadCatWillum (8. September 2006)

Ich sage 'Jain' zum Tour am Sonntag - erstens weil ich doch was am Fahrwerk hatte - der Schwingelager hinter dem Tretlager hat spiel, und ich habe das ganze Hollowtech 2 Werkzeug nicht, um dran zu kommen.  Also morgen geht's ab in den Laden, wenn ich Glück habe, dann können die es dort gleich festziehen.  Werde mich morgen Abend noch melden, wie es gegangen ist.  Ansonsten hatte ich eigentlich vor, das Altstadtrennen anzugucken.  Kann sich aber ändern...

Ach ja, der Schäufelelokal, den ich erwähnt hatte, ist mitten in Kalchreuth, im alten Burg oder befestigtes Haus, das auf der linken Seite von der Hauptstrasse das vom Kreisverkehr Richtung Klein/Großgeschaidt fuhrt.


----------



## Andrea35 (8. September 2006)

Mmmh meint Ihr nicht, man müßte dort anrufen oder so???
Wenn das Wetter passt wird dort bestimmt ein bisschen was los sein oder??


----------



## Dej4vU (8. September 2006)

naja nur das fleisch von andrea sagt nicht gleich das ich dabei bin..bin eben noch am überlegen weil ich das rennen sehen will


----------



## Dej4vU (8. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> naja nur das fleisch von andrea sagt nicht gleich das ich dabei bin..bin eben noch am überlegen weil ich das rennen sehen will



Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Andrea67 (8. September 2006)

Hmmm, Sonntag hätt ich auch Lust und Zeit. Allerdings würd ich auch gern schon früher los. Irgendwo so zwischen 11:00 und 13:00 Uhr.
Erst nach dem Radrennen wär mir zu spät. Wird einfach schon zu früh dunkel  
Da fahr ich doch lieber selbst als anderen beim Fahren zuzuschauen  

Schäufele  
Weiss zwar mittlerweile was das ist   , würd aber noch für mich offen lassen, ob mich's am Sonntag zum Schäufele zieht oder doch lieber in ein lecker Eiskaffee  

Mal schauen, was der Rest der Truppe so sagt

War übrigens richtig klasse die Tour gestern. War nur abends etwas platt  
Hab also durchaus nix dagegen, wenn wir's am Sonntag ein wenig gemäßigter angehen.

 

Andrea


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. September 2006)

Hi, 
nur zur Hilfe, das Lokal heisst

Gasthaus drei Linden
Jetzt könnt Ihr Euch auch die KArte anschauen. Das Essen ist Klasse. 
/Deer_KB1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (8. September 2006)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nur zur Hilfe, das Lokal heisst
> 
> Gasthaus drei Linden
> ...




Hallo Deer_KB1

vielen Dank - mal sehen ob was zusammen geht.
Dir ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim Biken.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## BadCatWillum (8. September 2006)

Also das Lokal hatte ich nicht gemeint.  Die Drei Linden ist direkt an dem Kreisverkehr.  Wo ich mal eine gute Schäufele gegessen habe, ist am Schlossplatz, wie oben beschrieben.  Allerdings bin ich kein Experte was Schäufele betrifft, und war nie in den Drei Linden - aber am Schloss hat es ziemlich ähnlich wie englisches Roast Pork geschmeckt


----------



## Dej4vU (9. September 2006)

Ist das nicht die Gaststätte mit den Zwei CHef´s?  

Wenn ja dann ist das Super dort wenns so ist wie früher. 

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Mupuckl (9. September 2006)

Sorry, klappt morgen bei mir nicht. aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben....


http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. September 2006)

hi,

Drei-Linden ist super. bin dort jeden monat mindestens 1mal und das essen ist halt typisch fränkisch.

die schäufele und klos mit soß ect. schmeckt dort supa  

gibt natürlich auch ne kalte karte für die luschen   (ne spaß)


kann morgen leider net mit, das is mir zu früh  


bye


----------



## Beerchen (9. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, klappt morgen bei mir nicht.
> Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ...


*SCHADE !!!*

*Dann verschieben wir diese Tour eben * 

@willi69
Hast Du evtl. gleich nächten Sonntag Zeit 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (9. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> *SCHADE !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut eher schlecht aus, da ich am 16 auf ner Feier ausserhalb bin. Aber Do abend TG 2 Srunden trailing?

ich zeige euch dafür ein paar neue Trails ;-)


----------



## Andrea35 (9. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich klingt mich für nächste Woche aus - hab ja Spätschicht.
Aber die Woche drauf bin ich sehr gerne wieder dabei.

Mmmh bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich ein Lusche bin, wenn ich dann ein Käsebrot ess     

Winke aus R-Dorf

Andrea


----------



## Dej4vU (9. September 2006)

nächster SOnntag wäre super also wenn es da ne Schäuferle Tour gibt bin ich und meine Freundin 5879204%ig dabei 

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (9. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber Do. abend TG 2 Stunden trailing?
> ich zeige euch dafür ein paar neue Trails ;-)


Donnestag abend ist gebongt  
Treffpunkt wieder am Haupteingang Tiergarten  
Ist 17:30 Uhr OK  (möchte gerne noch im hellen heimfahren  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (9. September 2006)

17.30 geht klar. 2 Stunden sind locker drin und Wetter soll gut bleiben )

http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com


----------



## Beerchen (10. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> 17.30 geht klar. 2 Stunden sind locker drin und Wetter soll gut bleiben )
> 
> http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com


Hallo Willi,
hab da noch jemanden der gerne mitkommen möchte  , es aber bis 17:30 Uhr nicht schafft  

Können wir vielleicht doch 18:00 Uhr machen 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (10. September 2006)

na dann fahren wir  halt schneller ;-) wer denn [neugier]?
war jemand auf heute dem RR? 

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Bombenkrator (10. September 2006)

hi,

also donnerstag 18:00? 
naja schreibt mal was.


bis dann


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

OK ...
*Donnerstag 14.09.2006 - 18:00 Uhr - vorm Haupteingang Tiergarten*




			
				willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> na dann fahren wir halt schneller ;-)
> ...


noch schneller  
dann lieber 2 km weniger  




			
				willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wer denn [neugier]?
> ...


Lass Dich Überaschen  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## sideshowbob (11. September 2006)

hallo,

man muss sich ja nicht anmelden, oder?  

wenn ich mit der arbeit schaffe bin ich aber am donnerstag auch da!

Grüße,
andi


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

Hallo *sideshowbob*,
werde sicherheitshalber schonmal die Telefonnummer vom Rettungsdienst im Handy speichern   


Spass beiseite ...
Natürlich kannst Du einfach vorbeikommen und mitfahren 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (11. September 2006)

*Sorry* habe gerade in der Arbeit erfahren, dass ich am DO in Leipzig bin.....tja. nach 2 Wochen Urlaub, weiss ich nun wieder was abhängig beschäftigt heisst ;-)....  Werde es wohl nicht schaffen, da ich gegen 16 Uhr von dort wegkomme.

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sorry* habe gerade in der Arbeit erfahren, dass ich am DO in Leipzig bin.....tja. nach 2 Wochen Urlaub, weiss ich nun wieder was abhängig beschäftigt heisst ;-)....  Werde es wohl nicht schaffen, da ich gegen 16 Uhr von dort wegkomme.
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot


Dann fahren wir notgedrungen ohne Guide  
irgendwie werden wir schon wieder Heimfinden  


Gruß 
Martin


PS.
Falls jemand mit Streckenkenntnis am Donnerstag abend Zeit und Lust zum mitfahren hat,
ist er natürlich Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschreck (11. September 2006)

Also wenn wir rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit kommen würden ein Kumpel und ich auch mal bei euch mitfahren.
Wohin wollt ihr den fahren?


----------



## dienici (11. September 2006)

Huhu 
bin ab Mittwoch abend auch wieder aus meinem wohlverdienten Urlaub zurück und wenn meine Wohnung bis Donnerstag nachmittag ihren frischen Anstrich an der Wand hat, komm ich auch vorbei. 

Bis dann


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wohin wollt ihr den fahren?


Wahrscheinlich wollen wir Tiergarten => Brunn => Ungelstetten => und zurück fahren  
Aber ohne Guide kann es passieren das wir ganz wo anders rauskommen 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Waldschreck (11. September 2006)

Also bis Brunn solltens wir auch zusammenbringen.
Ist ja denke ich die Moritzbergrunde.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis Brunn solltens wir auch zusammenbringen.
> Ist ja denke ich die Moritzbergrunde.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Nicht ganz ...
Den Moritzberg lassen wir meistens weg  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (11. September 2006)

das werden wir schon irgendwie schaffen kann mich auch noch bestimmt an ein paar abzweigungen vom letzten mal erinnern würd mich freuen wenn die neuen also sideshowbob, waldschreck & dienici mitfahren 

ich bin zu 90% am Do dabei, man(n) weiß ja nie was kommt

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (11. September 2006)

Werd mal versuchen als Guide einzuspringen. Mal schaun ob ichs finde   Wird von der Zeit her bis zur Dunkelheit aber knapp. Lampen net vergessen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## BadCatWillum (11. September 2006)

Ja, wenn wir nicht die ganze Nacht im Dunkeln fahren wollen, wird es mit dem Käsekuchen in Ungolstetten nichts .


----------



## sideshowbob (11. September 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mal versuchen als Guide einzuspringen. Mal schaun ob ichs finde   Wird von der Zeit her bis zur Dunkelheit aber knapp. Lampen net vergessen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



ohoh ... lampe habe ich (noch) nicht!!! und ich sollte in nächster zeit nicht wieder bei ner tour mit euch auf die schulter fallen  

wie lange ist denn ohne lampe fahrbar zur zeit?


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wie lange ist denn ohne lampe fahrbar zur zeit?


20:30 Uhr geht noch  
21:00 Uhr sollte man aus'm Wald draussen sein


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> 20:30 Uhr geht noch
> 21:00 Uhr sollte man aus'm Wald draussen sein



gibt es in N jetza einen flutlichtwald? also spätestens ab 19:30 
wird es auf trails echt richtig lustig.


----------



## Mupuckl (11. September 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es in N jetza einen flutlichtwald? also spätestens ab 19:30
> wird es auf trails echt richtig lustig.




Ich glaube in Zabo ist grad Vollmond ;-)

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## snoopy13 (11. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> OK ...
> *Donnerstag 14.09.2006 - 18:00 Uhr - vorm Haupteingang Tiergarten*
> Gruß
> Martin


Wünsche allen viel Spass am Do., ich habe leider keine Zeit... .

Bei der nächsten Tour bin ich dann wieder dabei!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube in Zabo ist grad Vollmond ;-)
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



also ich weiss nicht, 20h und man findet nichtmal mehr seine eigenen
füsse. da halte ich 21h raus sein irgendwie riskant


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2006)

also wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue, siehts schon arg finster aus. Später als 20Uhr würde ich nicht einplanen. Oder mit Lampe fahren  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mupuckl (11. September 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weiss nicht, 20h und man findet nichtmal mehr seine eigenen
> füsse. da halte ich 21h raus sein irgendwie riskant



du hast recht. wenn ich grad aus dem Fenster gucke (20.25Uhr) ist es stockfinster....



frankenrabiator.blogspot/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

aber in ZABO ist trotzdem Vollmond 

1:1 also


----------



## orchknurz (11. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> 20:30 Uhr geht noch
> 21:00 Uhr sollte man aus'm Wald draussen sein


 HI,
war heute bis knapp 20:00 im wald. also trails brauchste ohne lampe kaum fahren... hab evtl. do frei und würde auch gerne biken...
PS kenne fast jeden weg+trail zwischen nbg birkensse-ungelst. und moritzberg. 
grüße flo


----------



## Beerchen (11. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> 20:30 Uhr geht noch
> 21:00 Uhr sollte man aus'm Wald draussen sein


Korrektur !!!
19:30 geht gerade eben noch  
20:00 sollte man aus'm Wald draussen sein 

Menno, ändert sich das jetzt schnell 
vor einer Woche war es noch fast eine Stunde länger hell  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (11. September 2006)

jungs ist doch alles halb so wild ich hab meine Mirgae EVO dabei und wenns hart auf hart kommt nimm ich noch meine EVO X mit  

letztesmal hat meine funzel ja auch zwei den weg erleuchtet.

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Waldschreck (12. September 2006)

Werd mal mein Positionslämpchen einpacken, damit ihr mich wenigstens im Wald findet und rausziehen könnt 

Sollten aber versuchen sobald wie möglich am Tiergarten wegzukommen.

Wo ist eigentlich Treffpunkt  Haupteingang oder Parkplatz Löwensaal

Gruß Peter


----------



## Beerchen (12. September 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wo ist eigentlich Treffpunkt  Haupteingang oder Parkplatz Löwensaal
> ...


*Donnerstag 14.09.2006 - 18:00 Uhr - Haupteingang Tiergarten*
so haben wir es zumindest einige Beiträge vorher ausgemacht 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Waldschreck (12. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> *Donnerstag 14.09.2006 - 18:00 Uhr - Haupteingang Tiergarten*
> so haben wir es zumindest einige Beiträge vorher ausgemacht
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BadCatWillum (12. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> 20:00 sollte man aus'm Wald draussen sein



Hej Martin, eigentlich gibt es im Tiergartenwald keine Zombies und Werwolfe!  Die stolpernde, stöhnende Gestalten, die man beim Sonnenuntergang ab und zu mal sieht, sind schlimmstenfalls gehirnerschutterte Freerider, also harmlos .

Ich denke, wenn es a bisserl länger dauert, überleben wir es auch.  Ich war vor ein paar Wochen bei fast völliger Dunkelheit auf der einen grossen Rückweg dort, und sah den Weg noch.

mfG

Will


----------



## dubbel (12. September 2006)

zombies können sich ja auch am tag frei bewegen, und werwölfe eh nur bei vollmond. 
insofern ja alles kein problem. 

es sind eher die mittelfränkischen vampire, die einem sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (12. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zombies können sich ja auch am tag frei bewegen, und werwölfe eh nur bei vollmond.
> insofern ja alles kein problem.
> 
> es sind eher die mittelfränkischen vampire, die einem sorgen machen.


Hallo Dubbel,
ich habe abends im Wald, wenn es dunkel wird, am meisten Angst vor Yeti's   


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (12. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> jungs ist doch alles halb so wild ich hab meine Mirgae EVO dabei und wenns hart auf hart kommt nimm ich noch meine EVO X mit



hat wer Tips zwecks Funzelkauf......gutes Preis/Leistung wäre mir wichtig


frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## orchknurz (12. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> hat wer Tips zwecks Funzelkauf......gutes Preis/Leistung wäre mir wichtig
> 
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot


 
JO,
sigma mirage , das 2006er mod. hat nen kleinen leichten akku und zwei scheinwerfer. 5 watt + 10 watt können einzeln oder gleichzeitig leuchten. das teil gibts bei ebay oder beim versandhandel ab ca 79-120 euros...akku+ladegerät incl.
macht super licht für den preis.  für ne gute lupine musste mit 500-1000 teuros rechnen- da is aber xenon angesagt. 
grüße flo


----------



## showman (12. September 2006)

Die heißt nimmer Mirage sondern EVO bzw. EVO X. Taugt für leichtes bis mittelschweres Gelände vollkommen. Mein Tipp: Gleich nen zweiten Akku kaufen. Einen für hin und einen für zurück.

Gruß Showman


----------



## orchknurz (12. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> hat wer Tips zwecks Funzelkauf......gutes Preis/Leistung wäre mir wichtig
> 
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot




kann dir die lampe ja mal zeigen ... do 18:00 kommst glaub nicht ???


----------



## Mupuckl (12. September 2006)

do  schaffs ich leider net....aber evtl geht So was zusammen. werde mal nach der Lampe googlen...

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (13. September 2006)

Die Sigma Mirage EVO und EVO X im Bundle (incl. T-Bone, Akkupack und LadegerÃ¤t)
gibts bei Stadler fÃ¼r 79,99 â¬ *klick*


GruÃ 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (13. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sigma Mirage EVO und EVO X im Bundle (incl. T-Bone, Akkupack und Ladegerät)
> gibts bei Stadler für 79,99  *klick*
> 
> 
> ...




Jo auch mein Tipp  
Und dann wie üblich im Stadler mit irgendeiner karte Siemens etc..... 10% dann ist der Preis wirklich ok  

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (13. September 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die heißt nimmer Mirage sondern EVO bzw. EVO X.
> Taugt für leichtes bis mittelschweres Gelände vollkommen.
> ...


Gestern abend hab ich einen fahren gesehen, 
der hatte am Lenker 2 EVO's montiert (an einem Akkupack),
und am Helm hatte er die EVO X (an einem extra Akkupack).

Bei der Beleuchtung könnte es auch für schwereres Gelände reichen  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (13. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Jo auch mein Tipp
> Und dann wie üblich im Stadler mit irgendeiner karte Siemens etc..... 10% dann ist der Preis wirklich ok
> 
> welche karten nehmen die noch ??? kauf da relativ viel ein und immer zum vollen preis


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Jo auch mein Tipp
> Und dann wie üblich im Stadler mit irgendeiner karte Siemens etc..... 10% dann ist der Preis wirklich ok
> 
> Muss weg Sex und so
> Matthias



bis auf Shimano Teile


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (13. September 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> Dej4vU schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dej4vU (14. September 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> Dej4vU schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mupuckl (14. September 2006)

Hi 

melde mich zurück. na wie wars heute ...macht mich neidisch ;-) ?
Das mit der Evo ist cool. Ein Frage noch: kann man die Lampe ohne Wekzeug an jeden MB Lenker ran und wieder wegmachen? 
frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Beerchen (15. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> melde mich zurück. na wie wars heute ...macht mich neidisch ;-) ?
> ...


Schön wars ...  

Und es ist keiner im dunklen Wald verlorengegangen, auch sonst ist niemanden was passiert  
Nicht einen einzigen Zombie oder Werwolf haben wir gesehen 

Das wichtigste an der ganzen Sache war das wir als es dunkel wurde fast wieder am Tiergarten waren  




			
				willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ein Frage noch: kann man die Lampe ohne Wekzeug an jeden MB Lenker ran und wieder wegmachen?


Ja !!! Wird alles mit Gummiringen bzw. mit Klick-Halterungen befestigt 



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (15. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> melde mich zurück. na wie wars heute ...macht mich neidisch ;-) ?
> Das mit der Evo ist cool. Ein Frage noch: kann man die Lampe ohne Wekzeug an jeden MB Lenker ran und wieder wegmachen?
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



MOIN , 
war gestern echt ne suuuuper schöne tour. wetter leute alles vom feinsten... 


@willi69 es gibt auch ne halterung für den helm. den akku packst du dann in den rucksack. 
wiegt ja nicht viel...


biken am 16.17.9. wer hat lust auf ne tour 2-3 std ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dej4vU (15. September 2006)

Morschen, sorry das ich letztes mal nicht abgesagt hab. Drück noch immer eine kleine Grippe mit mir rum & mein Bike hat schon den ersten schaden.  Nabenbruch war gestern beim Kundendienst bekomm aber Gottseidank ein neues Laufrad nächste Woche geschickt. 

Sobald aber mein Laufrad da ist bin ich wieder dabei. 

Fahre wahrscheinlich am Sa.23Sep. nach München zum 24H Rennen im Olympiapark. Mag wer mit? Wir kaufen uns ein Bayern-Ticket 25 + 4 je Bike
2 Plätze sind noch Frei. 
Also bei 5 Plätzen 9  

Abfahrt zwischen 8-9Uhr
Ankunft zwischen 11-12Uhr 
Abfahrt zwischen 18-19Uhr 
Ankunft zwischen 21-22Uhr

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Waldschreck (15. September 2006)

Moin zusammen.

War gestern richtig scheee   

Danke Showman für die tolle Führung   
Hoffe man (und natürlich auch Frau) sieht sich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## raikrue (15. September 2006)

Morng!

Jo, war ne tolle Runde! Sollte öfter mal mit Euch fahren. Leider ist es von mir aus doch etwas weiter bis nach Nbg. Hab Gestern endlich meine Lampe mal ausprobieren können und muss sagen, die ist richtig gut. Hat mich vom Tiergarten (ab ca. 20.30) bis nach Hause nach Heilsbronn (ca. 22.30) begleitet und gut geleuchtet! Längere Lampenfahrt in Dunkelheit führt aber unweigerlich zum Tunnelblick ;-)

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## Andrea35 (15. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:
			
		

> Morschen, sorry das ich letztes mal nicht abgesagt hab. Drück noch immer eine kleine Grippe mit mir rum & mein Bike hat schon den ersten schaden.  Nabenbruch war gestern beim Kundendienst bekomm aber Gottseidank ein neues Laufrad nächste Woche geschickt.
> 
> Sobald aber mein Laufrad da ist bin ich wieder dabei.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

mmmmh fahrt ihr da dann in Muc  mit den Rädern??? Oder wie darf man das verstehen???

winke aus R-Dorf

Andrea


----------



## showman (15. September 2006)

Soderla, bin jetzt auch endlich Daheim. Mei war des ein Absturz gestern   Hatten ja noch darüber geplaudert was passieren kann wenn alles paßt   Naja, gestern wars halt mal wieder soweit.

Freut mich das es euch gefallen hat. Geht bestimmt mal wieder was zamm. Hängt euch doch einfach mal im Heimspielthread mit dran.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Dej4vU (15. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> mmmmh fahrt ihr da dann in Muc  mit den Rädern??? Oder wie darf man das verstehen???
> 
> ...



Hi Andrea genau so darfst du das Verstehen.  Also wir machen keine Tour wir nehmen unsere Bikes mit um im Olympiapark mobil zu sein und evtl. mal nen Abstecher in einen Biergarten  zu machen.

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## thyrax (15. September 2006)

Hi Leutz,

wollt mal hören, ob am Wochenende was geht? Zeit / Ort ist mir egal. Wetter wird ja hoffentlich wieder besser

Also bis dann denn,
Henning


----------



## orchknurz (15. September 2006)

thyrax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wollt mal hören, ob am Wochenende was geht? Zeit / Ort ist mir egal. Wetter wird ja hoffentlich wieder besser
> 
> ...



gute frage,
will auch am so biken... tiergarten-schnaittach-veste oder steinbrüchlein. wobei ich mich nur am tiergarten und an der veste auskenne...
also wer ist dabei ?sonntag  vormittag .


----------



## Schwermetall86 (16. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
auch wenn ich ein bisschen spät dran bin einen Beitrag zu zitieren, würd ich gern mal den vom 03.09.2006, 20:08 von ESV Biker antworten. Es ging darum dass eine MTB-Gruppe im Raum Nbg gegründet wurde. Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich mal bei euch mitfahren kann, bzw. fragen was ihr denn so für Tagesleistungen fahrt. Ich bin Student (erstes Semester maschinenbau in Erlangen) und fahre seit einger Zeit viel MTB. Ich suche Leute (möglichst in meiner Altersklasse) aus der Gegend um Eckental oder Nbg die auch MTB fahren. Lass mal von dir hören ESV-biker. 
Lieben Gruß aus Eckental 
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (18. September 2006)

Moinsen

geht was am Do??? start 17 Uhr TG, dann wirds kein nightride....

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Dej4vU (18. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> geht was am Do??? start 17 Uhr TG, dann wirds kein nightride....
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



Hi Willi,

bin dabei falls mein Hinterrad bis dato da ist. Jetzt bin ich wieder Gesund. Und endlich hab ich einen Helm. Also kann mich nix mehr aufhalten.

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## orchknurz (18. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> geht was am Do??? start 17 Uhr TG, dann wirds kein nightride....
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot




SERVUS,
schaffs nicht vor 18:00   bis 19:30 kannste ohne funzel fahren.danch wirds lustig


----------



## Mupuckl (18. September 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> SERVUS,
> schaffs nicht vor 18:00   bis 19:30 kannste ohne funzel fahren.danch wirds lustig



Steig doch von Röthenbach ein ...

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## orchknurz (18. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> Steig doch von Röthenbach ein ...
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



ja im notfall falls der rest um 17:00 los will...


----------



## orchknurz (18. September 2006)

@ willi69 haste schon ne lampe ??? hatte jetzt mal das neue mod. also die evo gesehen. echt besser verabreitet als das 2005er mod. daumen nach oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (18. September 2006)

nö, noch keine. bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich Lust auf biken bei Dunkelheit habe....Trails kann man wohl auch mit der Evo nicht fahren, eher Forstwege, oder?

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Beerchen (18. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> ...
> Trails kann man wohl auch mit der Evo nicht fahren, eher Forstwege, oder?



Natürlich kann man mit der EVO bzw. EVO X auch Trails fahren ...



showman schrieb:


> ...
> Mirage EVO bzw. EVO X.
> Taugt für leichtes bis mittelschweres Gelände vollkommen.
> Mein Tipp: Gleich nen zweiten Akku kaufen.
> ...




Wenn ich's Zeitlich hinbekomme fahr ich auch mit  
Allerdings nur bei trockenem Wetter  
Für Regentage hab ich noch reichlich liegengebliebene Arbeiten  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (19. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> nö, noch keine. bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich Lust auf biken bei Dunkelheit habe....Trails kann man wohl auch mit der Evo nicht fahren, eher Forstwege, oder?
> 
> also mir machts echt spaß- wenns trocken is und nicht gefriert- die letzten abende hatte es so 15-17 grad im wald.


----------



## Waldschreck (19. September 2006)

hi alle zusammen,
leider klappt donnerstag und wochenende bei mir nicht  
muß noch mit meinen großen trainieren und am wochenende zur
bmx-dm nach weilheim, mal schaun was er da schafft.
hoffe es klappt nächste woche wieder.

gruß peter


----------



## orchknurz (19. September 2006)

gute nachricht für do.
kann etwas früher feierabend machen  würde es also bis 17:00 zum tiergarten schaffen. also wer ist nun mit on board ???


----------



## Mupuckl (19. September 2006)

ikke, ...  bei dem Wetter  !

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Beerchen (19. September 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> gute nachricht für do.
> kann etwas früher feierabend machen  würde es also bis 17:00 zum tiergarten schaffen. also wer ist nun mit on board ???


bin sicher dabei 
Andrea67 und clara70 kommen vielleicht auch mit 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea67 (19. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> bin sicher dabei
> Andrea67 und clara70 kommen vielleicht auch mit
> 
> 
> ...




...hab vorhin die Wetterprognose für Donnerstag gesehen  
Bei den genialen Aussichten, werd ich alles dran setzen, um dabei zu sein. Die Arbeit muss dann einfach mal warten, bis das Wetter wieder schlechter wird  

Martin: magst Du mich um 16:40/16:45 am Talübergang einsammeln? Wenn ich's nicht schaffe, gibt's 'ne SMS

Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (20. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> ...
> @Martin: magst Du mich um 16:40/16:45 am Talübergang einsammeln?
> Wenn ich's nicht schaffe, gibt's 'ne SMS.
> ...


16:40 am Talübergang ... Jawoll ... Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl ...


----------



## thyrax (20. September 2006)

Moin moin,

mal schauen obs ichs mir einrichten kann so früh von der Arbeit abzuhauen. Wenn ichs schaff bin ich dabei. 

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (20. September 2006)

Hallo,

würde auch gerne mitfahren. Do 17:00 Tiergarten. 

gruß


----------



## BadCatWillum (20. September 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> Die Arbeit muss dann einfach mal warten, bis das Wetter wieder schlechter wird



Ich mag dein Stil .

Bin leider am Do. nicht dabei, habe gerade einiges zu tun, was sich nicht warten läßt - in 2 wochen bin ich wieder da.  Viel Spass im TG, allen!

Will


----------



## orchknurz (21. September 2006)

Die Arbeit muss dann einfach mal warten, bis das Wetter wieder schlechter wird  


@clara
 genau meine rede !!!   

also sattelt die pferde und reitet bis 17:00 zum TG.


----------



## Mupuckl (21. September 2006)

scheeeeee wars....und noch immer kein nightride 

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Beerchen (21. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> ...
> und noch immer kein nightride
> ...


besorg Dir erstmal eine gescheite Lampe  
dann machen wir einen richtigen Nightride  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (21. September 2006)

Da möcht ich dann aber auch mitmachen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Dej4vU (21. September 2006)

Hallo ihr Pünktlichen, 

bin heut extra mit dem Auto durch Nürnberg gehetzt um noch Pünktlich zu kommen, aber durch die ganzen Baustellen war kein durchkommen, und bei euch mitzufahren. War um ca. 17.15Uhr am TG leider zu spät  

Habt ihr schon wieder was geplant???

Will jetzt eigentlich jemand am Samstag mit nach München???

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Mupuckl (21. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Pünktlichen,
> 
> bin heut extra mit dem Auto durch Nürnberg gehetzt um noch Pünktlich zu kommen, aber durch die ganzen Baustellen war kein durchkommen, und bei euch mitzufahren. War um ca. 17.15Uhr am TG leider zu spät



Haben bis 1O nach fünf gewartet und dann sind wir los...es wusste aber keiner dass du kommen wolltest...Tipp: streu doch deine Tel Nr. ....dann klappt es das nächste mal
frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## orchknurz (21. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> Haben bis 1O nach fünf gewartet und dann sind wir los...es wusste aber keiner dass du kommen wolltest...Tipp: streu doch deine Tel Nr. ....dann klappt es das nächste mal
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER,
nette leute, nette tour und die freundin hat auch gut gekocht. der wein schmeckt ja eh immer 

werde auch einigen leuten jetzt mal meine nr. schicken.

nächsten do. kann ich leider nicht.  PLATZ 
nun stellt sich die frage ob ich mittwoch alleine biken muss oder ob jemand zeit hat. 18:00 TG . ???

grüße flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (23. September 2006)

Hier die Links zu den 3 kurzen Filmchen vom Donnerstag:

http://sevenload.de/videos/SeazE5y

http://sevenload.de/videos/X2b3Rzj

http://sevenload.de/videos/fNd8wyf


Riddick


----------



## Mupuckl (23. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Hier die Links zu den 3 kurzen Filmchen vom Donnerstag:
> 
> http://sevenload.de/videos/SeazE5y
> 
> ...



sehr schön  .....mir blutet jetzt schon das Herz, wenn ich daran denke, dass die Feierabendrunde bald der Dunkelheit weichen muss.....


frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Mupuckl (25. September 2006)

geht diesen Donnerstag nochmal ne kleine Runde? 17.30? ....Wetter soll nach Regen am Dienstag wieder gut werden


----------



## Waldschreck (25. September 2006)

also den donnerstag müssts wieder gehen. ich wär dabei.

gruß peter


----------



## viontour (25. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich wäre am Donnerstag auch dabei!  
(ist 17:00 Uhr bei euch auch schon drin???, dann wäre mehr Zeit bis zum unvermeidlichen Sonnenuntergang...)

VG,
Vicky


----------



## Mupuckl (25. September 2006)

17 Uhr ist von mir aus gebongt! dann bleiben uns noch 2,5 Stunden in der Helligkeit...

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dej4vU (25. September 2006)

komme denk ich auch. aber diesmal dann pünktlich =)

Muss weg Sex und so 
Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (25. September 2006)

Ooooch Menno ... 
Donnerstag hab ich keine Zeit 
genau genommen hab ich die ganze Woche keine Zeit zum biken   


Wünsch Euch viel Spass 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (25. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ooooch Menno ...
> Donnerstag hab ich keine Zeit
> 
> 
> ...




ich auch nicht,
evtl. mittwoch aber auch nicht vor 17:30 oder 18:00
grüße florian


----------



## Andrea67 (25. September 2006)

Donnerstag 17:00 sollte eigentlich passen. Vorausgesetzt, es ist trocken. Glitschige wurzelige Trails sind nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsterrain  

Andrea


----------



## McR33N (26. September 2006)

grüß euch, 
gibts hier auch paar leute die nid unbedingt weite touren fahren wollen sondern einfach weng rummcruisen so richtung tiergarten oder so?
bike auch erst 4 monate und hätte gute lust mal mit paar leuten zu fahren.
komme aus mimberg (  hinter feucht ) und fahr auch noned SOOO lange, also wer lust hat bitte melden 

mfg rene


----------



## Mupuckl (26. September 2006)

Hi Rene

wenn du Lust hast komm Do einfach mit.....

Ach nochwas: Treffpunkt ist Eingang Tiergarten ;-)


frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## Dej4vU (27. September 2006)

Morgen Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 6% also kann Andrea auch mitfahren. 
Bei mir schauts bis jetzt auch gut aus =) 

Grüße bis Morgen 
Matthias


----------



## Mupuckl (27. September 2006)

das Wetter wird perfekt und "a weng a schlamm schad a net"
Bis moin


----------



## Dej4vU (27. September 2006)

schlammpackungen sind gut für die haut =)


----------



## Andrea67 (27. September 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> Morgen Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 6% also kann Andrea auch mitfahren.



  ...und bis morgen ist bestimmt auch das meiste Nass wieder weggetrocknet 

Wettertechnisch sollte es also bei mir passen. Könnte höchstens sein, dass ich evt. nicht rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit raus komme. Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, und da fällt grad noch diverses an, das es vorher zu erledigen gilt  

Ich versuch's; falls ich allerdings um 17:00 nicht da sein sollte, könnt ihr ohne mich losziehen

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (28. September 2006)

Werd auch um 17:00 Uhr am Tiergarten aufschlagen. Natürlich vorausgesetzt ich komm pünktlich aus der Firma. Lampe funktioniert auch, es sollte also einem mehr oder weniger langen Nightride nichts im Wege stehen...

Bis denn,
Rainer


----------



## Mupuckl (28. September 2006)

dachte noch einen keinen Nightride, da es noch Lampenlose (mich eingeschlossen) gibt. Sprechen wir halt ab vor Ort ab, ob wir in 2 Gruppen fahren.


----------



## raikrue (28. September 2006)

Hi Willi,

ich bin davon ausgegangen daß die Tour am Tiergarten wohl wieder bis in die Dämmerung geht, also wird meine Heimfahrt nach Heilsbronn mein persönlicher Nightride. Vorausgesetzt, ich schaff die Heimfahrt noch mit dem Bike. Sonst muß ich halt mit dem Zug fahren... Deshalb mehr oder weniger lang 

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## Dej4vU (28. September 2006)

ich nimm mal vorsichtshalber mei evo & evo X mit


----------



## Waldschreck (28. September 2006)

wetter passt  ,  dann sehn wir uns heute abend  

gruß peter


----------



## Dej4vU (28. September 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> wetter passt  ,  dann sehn wir uns heute abend
> 
> gruß peter



jo


----------



## thyrax (28. September 2006)

Moin,

werd auch vorbeischaun heut Abend. Hoffentlich schaff ichs rechtzeitig durch den Stau aufm Ring.

Also bis dann denn,
Henning


----------



## Mupuckl (28. September 2006)

sorry kann net kommen......


----------



## Mupuckl (28. September 2006)

nochmal sorry dass ich so kurzfristig absagen musste, hatte eine medizinischen Notfall in der Familie...das Ergebnis Quadrizepssehnenraptur bei meinem Vater :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (28. September 2006)

willi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Ergebnis Quadrizepssehnenraptur bei meinem Vater :-(


Autsch.  Wie hat er das denn angestellt?


----------



## Mupuckl (28. September 2006)

treppenstufe übersehen und ins Leere getreten. So schnell ists passiert und man findet sich im op wieder :-(


----------



## Dej4vU (28. September 2006)

Hallo, 

als erstes möcht ich allen danken die heut mit auf der Tour waren. Ihr habt euch wirklich ein dickes Lob verdient. Sowas findet man nicht oft das obwohl ihr alle lust zu Fahren hattet auf mich gewartet habt und auf rücksicht genommen habt.
Was ihr aber wie ich schon gesagt nicht machen hättet müssen.

So nun zu meinem Knie. Wie ich daheim angekommen bin hab ich mich dann erstmal geduscht. Da die Schmerzen nicht besser geworden sind bin ich vorsichtshalber doch mal ins KH gefahren. Resultat der begegnung mit dem Lenker. Meine Kniescheibe hat einen Riss dazu hab ich eine schwere Prellung. Naja ich denk werde etz erst mal a Zeit aussetzten müssen. Der artz meinte 3 Wochen schonen  Na ja dann mach ich es mir weil hier im Forum gemutlich. 

Dacht mir schon sowas weil ansonsten bin ich hart im nehmen. Wenn ich da an andere Unfälle beim Biken denk wo ich einen Zacken von meinem Bärentatzpedal im Schienbein stecken hatte etc... hatte ich nicht solche schmerzen. 

   Also noch mal ein *DICKES DANKE*  an Vicki, Andrea, Rainer & Peter.   

Freu mich schon wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin.

Muss weg Sex und so  (aber vorsichtig)  
Matthias


----------



## raikrue (28. September 2006)

Hi Matthias!

Des hört sich ja überhaupt nicht doll an  
Hoffentlich heilt es schnell und Du findest solange was, das Dich vom Wunsch biken zu gehen abhält! Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall Alles Gute und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess!

Ich bin hier so gegen 22 Uhr aufgeschlagen. Ziemlich erschöpft! Genauso der Akku meiner EVO. Der hat ca. 4km vor dem Ziel schlapp gemacht. Hab mich dann mit der Fotoleuchte meines SE-Handys durch die Nacht gekämpft!

War nett heut abend, eigentlich sollte ich öfters mal mitfahren, aber leider wird es jetzt ja wieder so früh dunkel... Mal sehen...

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## captainbanes (29. September 2006)

Hey Folks,
bei euch gehts aber zur Sache...

ich bin der mit dem gelben Chili, wir haben uns gestern Abend noch kurz am TG getroffen.

  Gruss AleX.


----------



## Beerchen (29. September 2006)

MannoMann Matthias, was machst Du denn für Sachen  

Ich wünsch Dir *Gute Besserung*







@raikrue
Fahr doch mal am Wochenende mit 
z.B. hier =>  [Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viontour (29. September 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Also erst mal gute Besserung für Dich Matthias.  War ja leider doch schlimmer als Du gedacht hast...

übrigens finde ich das selbstverständlich zu warten, wenn sich einer verletzt - hast ja nicht mehr wirklich fit ausgesehen...

VG,
Vicky


----------



## Mupuckl (29. September 2006)

Gute Besserung auch von mir Matthias. Gestern war wohl echt ein gefährlicher Tag. Aber Kopf hoch! Kannst das Bein hoffentlich bewegen.


----------



## Andrea35 (29. September 2006)

Huhuuu Matthias,
auch von mir alles Gute!!!!   

viele liebe Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Waldschreck (29. September 2006)

hey matthias,
gute besserung und kopf hoch.
ist doch selbstverständlich das wir auf dich rücksicht nehmen.
hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder. lass dich verwöhnen  und schau das bald wieder auf die beine kommst.

gruß peter


----------



## raikrue (29. September 2006)

> @raikrue
> Fahr doch mal am Wochenende mit
> z.B. hier =>  [Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread



Hi Martin!

Jo, das würd ich ja auch ganz gern mal, nur ist das am WE so eine Sache. Meistens sind die schon verplant, oder aber der Zeitpunkt ist schlecht.  Regelmäßig wird's sowieso nicht klappen, weil das WE eigentlich für Frau und Kind reserviert ist. Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann mal. Wäre cool.  

Dieses WE bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs, evtl. klappt es nächstes, da steht noch nix an... 

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## thyrax (29. September 2006)

Moin,

wo wart ihr denn gestern so unterwegs. Wollte ja eigentlich auch mitfahren, hab aber leider für die 10 km vom Südwestpark zum Tiergarten über ne Dreiviertelstunde gebraucht , so dass ich erst um viertel nach fünf am TG war. Da wart ihr dann leider schon weg . Bin dann mal auf Verdacht so die üblichen Wege hinterm Tiergarten Richtung Brunner Berg / Röthenbachklamm abgefahren, weil ich dachte ich finde euch noch. Hab aber leider niemanden gesehen. 

Vielleicht klappts das nächste mal wieder. Dann fahr ich gleich mit dem Rad und nicht mit dem Auto. da brauch ich dann nur ne Viertelstunde  

Also bis dann denn,
Henning


----------



## Dej4vU (29. September 2006)

raikrue schrieb:


> Hi Matthias!
> 
> Des hört sich ja überhaupt nicht doll an
> Hoffentlich heilt es schnell und Du findest solange was, das Dich vom Wunsch biken zu gehen abhält! Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall Alles Gute und einen schnellen Heilungsprozess!



Danke



Beerchen schrieb:


> MannoMann Matthias, was machst Du denn für Sachen
> 
> Ich wünsch Dir *Gute Besserung*



Danke



viontour schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Also erst mal gute Besserung für Dich Matthias.  War ja leider doch schlimmer als Du gedacht hast...
> 
> ...



Danke



willi69 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir Matthias. Gestern war wohl echt ein gefährlicher Tag. Aber Kopf hoch! Kannst das Bein hoffentlich bewegen.



Danke ja bewegen geht noch.



Andrea35 schrieb:


> Huhuuu Matthias,
> auch von mir alles Gute!!!!
> 
> viele liebe Grüße
> ...



Danke



Waldschreck schrieb:


> hey matthias,
> gute besserung und kopf hoch.
> ist doch selbstverständlich das wir auf dich rücksicht nehmen.
> hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder. lass dich verwöhnen  und schau das bald wieder auf die beine kommst.
> ...



Danke ähm ne frage wann ist am samstag diese meisterschaft auf der BMX-Bahn in Herzogenaurach?????


----------



## Waldschreck (29. September 2006)

Danke ähm ne frage wann ist am samstag diese meisterschaft auf der BMX-Bahn in Herzogenaurach?????[/QUOTE]


training ist ab ab 18.00 uhr, rennen gehen um 20.00 los.
ist aber "nur" (tschuldigung) franken-cup. bin am samstag aber auf burzeltag und werd meinen sohn nur dort abliefern. 

gruß peter


----------



## Dej4vU (29. September 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> Danke ähm ne frage wann ist am samstag diese meisterschaft auf der BMX-Bahn in Herzogenaurach?????




training ist ab ab 18.00 uhr, rennen gehen um 20.00 los.
ist aber "nur" (tschuldigung) franken-cup. bin am samstag aber auf burzeltag und werd meinen sohn nur dort abliefern. 

gruß peter[/QUOTE]

ok danke für die info vielleicht werd ich trotzdem mal vorbeigucken um mir das mal anzuschauen =)


----------



## thyrax (29. September 2006)

Hiho Leutz,

wir wollen morgen (also Samstag ) ne Runde um den Tiergarten drehen. Evtl. auch bis zum Moritzberg, aber das können wir dann vor Ort entscheiden. Treffpunkt ist 14:30Uhr am Haupteingang vom Tiergarten.
Alternative Treffpunkte sind 14:00Uhr an der U-Bahn Station Wöhrder Wiese bei der Holzbrücke über die Pegnitz und 14:10/15 am Wöhrder Talübergang am Brunnen oben auf der Brücke. Ich werde dort noch ein paar Leute einsammeln auf dem Weg zum Tiergarten. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt. Mit dabei sind Ute, Andrea und meiner einer 

Also hopp hopp haut in die Tasten und zeigt das ihr flexibel seid   und kommt morgen vorbei.

Also dann bis morgen,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (30. September 2006)

hey ,
komm auch evtl. wenn sich meine beine bis morgen erholen.... gestern bis moritzberg .... und heute bei velden-krottensee und und und


----------



## orchknurz (1. Oktober 2006)

wer hat lust am DI den 3.10. mittags ne runde zu reiten ? tiergarten , veste oder osternohe ???


----------



## Mupuckl (1. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wer hat lust am DI den 3.10. mittags ne runde zu reiten ? tiergarten , veste oder osternohe ???



hi flo

hätte scho grosse Lust, allerdings bin ich beim Stadtlauf. check mal die wettervorhersage für Dienstag! schaut net so gut aus!



http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com


----------



## Dej4vU (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ist mal wieder eine Tour in aussicht? Da ich mein Knie so gut wie wieder voll belasten kann. Würd ich gern mal wieder fahren. Also lasst was von euch hören.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## orchknurz (9. Oktober 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ist mal wieder eine Tour in aussicht? Da ich mein Knie so gut wie wieder voll belasten kann. Würd ich gern mal wieder fahren. Also lasst was von euch hören.
> 
> Grüße Matthias



HI,
würde auch gern am do. am tiergarten fahren.ab 18:00
wer hätte lust am sonntag eine tour ab osternohe/schnaittach zu fahren? touren sind in der aktuellen bike. der original guide steht evtl. auch zur verfügung.


----------



## atomickaiser (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen, 

wenn am Sonntag ab Osternohe eine Tour geht, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Startet dann irgendjemand in Nürnberg in der Nähe vom Tiergarten bzw. ab dem Naturgartenbad dem Roten Kreuz entlang nach Schnaittach? Bin ich letzte Woche gefahren und würd mich diesmal wieder anschliessen, weil die in der Bike beschriebenen Trails echt gut zu seien scheinen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dej4vU (10. Oktober 2006)

lauf jetzt dann auch mal zum kiosk und hohl mir die neue BIKE hab leider erst die MountainBike im Abo und schon letzte Woche gehabt. Werd mir die Tour mal anschauen und dann sag ich euch ob ich dabei bin oder net.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Oktober 2006)

also ich werde am Mittwoch im Fürther Stadtwald unterwegs sein. Ich könnte so gegen 17.15 bis 17.30 an der Veste sein, falls jemand mitfahren will.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Waldschreck (10. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> HI,
> würde auch gern am do. am tiergarten fahren.ab 18:00




Hi Flo,
so wie's aussieht gehts am Donnerstag bei mir  .
Will ja mal meine neue Funzel ausprobieren.

Sonntag Osternohe ist auch nicht schlecht, welche der 3 Touren (oder alle 3  ) wollt ihr den fahren? Bräuchte nur noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Osternohe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (10. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> HI,
> würde auch gern am do. am tiergarten fahren. ab 18:00.


Hallo,
ich schau mal ob ich meinen Arzt-Termin eine Stunde vorverlegen kann 
Wenn das klappt, komme ich auch mit 

Treffpunkt wieder 18:00 Uhr am Haupteingang  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2006)

DONNERSTAG 18:00 TG EINGANG !!! wer kommt nun alles ?

Osternohe: den local guide karlheinz kennt mein kollege der auch bei schnaittach wohnt. die fahren vermutlich sonntag früh ca 10-11 los. werde bis donnerstag genaueres wissen...
welche tour ??? ist noch nix genaues geplant.
ich hab evtl. noch platz für eine person + rad. 
wetter soll ja gut bleiben


----------



## Mupuckl (10. Oktober 2006)

kann leider am Sonntag erst nachmittags....



frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> kann leider am Sonntag erst nachmittags....
> 
> 
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



moin willi,
ach was ... samstag 2 bier weniger und ne coole tour am sonntag. komm schon


----------



## Waldschreck (10. Oktober 2006)

@ Flo

Also Donnerstag ist mal eingeplant


----------



## Mupuckl (10. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> moin willi,
> ach was ... samstag 2 bier weniger und ne coole tour am sonntag. komm schon



hi flo

geht leider net, da ich schon was ausgemacht habe. Das nächste mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (11. Oktober 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> ...
> ich schau mal ob ich meinen Arzt-Termin eine Stunde vorverlegen kann
> Wenn das klappt, komme ich auch mit
> ...


Hallo,
konnte den Termin leider nicht mehr verlegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
und kann deswegen leider nicht mitkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Euch viel Spaß 
Martin


----------



## Didi123 (11. Oktober 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> Sonntag Osternohe ist auch nicht schlecht, welche der 3 Touren (oder alle 3  ) wollt ihr den fahren? Bräuchte nur noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Osternohe.



Sorry, muss mich hier mal kurz einmischen, aber hat wer die 3 Touren aus der BIKE in elektronischer Form?
Tour 3 kann man ja als PDF runterladen, aber evtl. die anderen zwei...?
Will mir wegen der paar Seiten nicht die ganze Zeitschrift kaufen.
PN wäre cool...!  

Didi


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (11. Oktober 2006)

Ahoi also wir sind die 1er Tour ( Osternohe Hohenstein Rupprechtstegen )
gefahren haben aber nach Rupprechtstegen abgebrochen und sind auf eigene Faust weitergefahren.

( Ich hab dafür GPS Daten kann auch ein jpeg und eine datei für googleearth bieten )

sind allerdings von Lauf (Heuchling) aus gefahren somit warens dann knapp 60 km und 1100 Höhenmeter.

Resultat:
Eine zerrissene Hose und eine überfahrene Sonnenbrille 

Zur Streckenbeschreibung:
Wir fanden sie unter aller sau....vielleicht sind wir auch einfach zu blöd, aber gefunden haben wir sie irgendwie durch zufall doch wieder. Allerdings wurde es uns dann in Rupprechtstegen zu blöd, weil viele Steigungen nach dem Regen einfach nicht fahrbar waren.

Ach und nochwas:
In der Bike ist das Bild nicht die Festung Rothenberg, sondern die Burg Hohenstein, und die befindet sich in Privatbesitz (haben den Burgherrn nämlich mit seinen Käsekuchen getroffen, aber wenn man sich nicht wie ein irrer aufführt hat er nix dagegen den Ausguck zu besuchen)


----------



## orchknurz (12. Oktober 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Ahoi also wir sind die 1er Tour ( Osternohe Hohenstein Rupprechtstegen )
> gefahren haben aber nach Rupprechtstegen abgebrochen und sind auf eigene Faust weitergefahren.
> 
> ( Ich hab dafür GPS Daten kann auch ein jpeg und eine datei für googleearth bieten )
> ...




HI,
also wenn wir fahren dann mit karleinz, der auch in der guide für die bike BIKE war. ein arbeitskollege der ebenfalls dort wohnt kennt sich auch aus. kann also nix passieren...  
   
wer hätte nun lust ???


----------



## raikrue (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi Flo,

Lust hätt ich schon.  Könnte evtl. auch um 10 in Osternohe sein, wenn ich nicht verpenne...  Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie lange ich für die Tour einplanen müsste. Ich sollte halt am frühen Abend wieder zu Hause sein, hab nämlich noch einen Termin. Kann man / kannst Du das zeitlich abschätzen wie lange die Tour dauert? Dann kann ich auch verbindlich zu- oder absagen. Natürlich mit Rücksprache mit Frau und Kind!

CU,
Rainer


----------



## Didi123 (12. Oktober 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> ...( Ich hab dafür GPS Daten kann auch ein jpeg und eine datei für googleearth bieten )...



Den ganzen Artikel hast Du nicht zufällig als JPGs...?


----------



## orchknurz (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, leider schaffe ich es heute nicht mit zu fahren.  
Sonntag - 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Igelwirt steht aber von meiner Seite aus.  
Greetz Flo


----------



## Waldschreck (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi @ all,
kommt jetzt heute jemand zum tiergarten?
wenn nicht fahr ich stadtwald.

Peter


----------



## clara70 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi leute, 
hat irgendjemand Lust am Sa ne schöne Tour zu fahre, so gegen 13/14h?????
*lach* der oder diejenige müsste sich allerdings auskenen in der gegend 
grüßle ute


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2006)

jo, 14 Uhr an der Veste, Geld für die Eisdiele in Cadolzburg nicht vergessen. Ich hab vorhin angerufen, die haben noch offen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clara70 (13. Oktober 2006)

perfekt! bin dabei!

Ähm.......veste????
Wo genenau ist die???
gibts es einen strassennamen? markante stelle????

Grüßle ute


----------



## Beerchen (13. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> jo, 14 Uhr an der Veste, Geld für die Eisdiele in Cadolzburg nicht vergessen. Ich hab vorhin angerufen, die haben noch offen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Hi,
würde gerne mitkommen, kann aber leider noch nicht fest zusagen.
Wenn ich mitkomme, bin ich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig an der Veste.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (13. Oktober 2006)

clara70 schrieb:


> perfekt! bin dabei!
> 
> Ähm.......veste????
> Wo genenau ist die???
> ...


Die "Alte Veste" in Zirndorf ist die markante Stelle

guckst Du hier ... rechts unten, der Endpunkt der Tour
(draufklicken um das Bild größer zu sehen)





Gruß 
Martin


----------



## thyrax (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

14Uhr, Veste ist gebongt! Bin dabei.

@Ute: Ich kann dich mitnehmen. Fahr allerdings mit dem Rad dahin. Würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 13:15 am N-Ergie Haus am Plärrer (da wo es zur U-Bahn runtergeht), sofern du mitfahren willst und nicht mit dem Auto fährst.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## clara70 (13. Oktober 2006)

alles klar Henning, ich bin dann 13h15 an der U-Bahn station! radel mit dir hin!
Lg Ute


----------



## Waldschreck (13. Oktober 2006)

hi stefan,
denk ich werd auch kommen, war ja am mittwoch schon recht nett.

gruß peter


----------



## orchknurz (14. Oktober 2006)

atomickaiser schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wenn am Sonntag ab Osternohe eine Tour geht, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Startet dann irgendjemand in Nürnberg in der Nähe vom Tiergarten bzw. ab dem Naturgartenbad dem Roten Kreuz entlang nach Schnaittach? Bin ich letzte Woche gefahren und würd mich diesmal wieder anschliessen, weil die in der Bike beschriebenen Trails echt gut zu seien scheinen.
> 
> ...



SONNTAG OSTERNOHE,
welche tour wir fahren wissen wir noch nicht.
jedenfalls ist der treffpunkt am parkplatz zum igelwirt um 10:00.
karlheinz aus der bike wird guiden.
wetter soll am so. passen. 
hoffe es kommen einige von euch  
gruß flo


----------



## Mupuckl (14. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen, hat jetzt wer die Tourbeschreibung? Schaffe es diesen sonntag nicht, aber würde die Strecken gerne mal fahren.

frankenrabiator.blogspot


----------



## orchknurz (14. Oktober 2006)

willi69 schrieb:


> Moinsen, hat jetzt wer die Tourbeschreibung? Schaffe es diesen sonntag nicht, aber würde die Strecken gerne mal fahren.
> 
> frankenrabiator.blogspot



die touren könen bei BIKE-MAGAZIN.de als pdf geladen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (14. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> SONNTAG OSTERNOHE,
> welche tour wir fahren wissen wir noch nicht.
> jedenfalls ist der treffpunkt am parkplatz zum igelwirt um 10:00.
> karlheinz aus der bike wird guiden.
> ...



Sorry, bei mir klappt es nicht! 
Wollte eigentlich auch mit nach Osternohe, aber des haut zeitlich nicht hin, weil wir spätnachmittags und abends noch was vorhaben. Vielleicht geht ja nochmal was zusammen, wenn es bei mir auch klappt... 

Viel Spaß allen "Sonntagsfahrern"!   

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## Waldschreck (15. Oktober 2006)

@Martin und Henning  

Stellt ihr mal die Bilder rein die ihr am Samstag gemacht habt, oder mir mal schicken.Danke  

Gruß Peter


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> @Martin und Henning
> 
> Stellt ihr mal die Bilder rein die ihr am Samstag gemacht habt, oder mir mal schicken.Danke



Gute Idee eigentlich   *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Beerchen (16. Oktober 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> @Martin und Henning
> Stellt ihr mal die Bilder rein die ihr am Samstag gemacht habt, oder mir mal schicken.Danke





reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich   *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


Immer mit der Ruhe ...  
kommt alles in den nächsten Tagen ...  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Dej4vU (16. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, 
schleppe nach meiner Knie verletzung noch ne dicke erkältung mit mir rum. Hoffe das ich bald wieder fit bin und endlich wieder mitfahren kann 
Was ist am ende der Woche geplant und am Wochenende. 
War die Tour am So. in Osternohe gut? Wird sie wiederhohlt? Evtl. nochmal mit dem Orginal Guide????

Viele Fragen  

Grüßle Matthias


----------



## Didi123 (16. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> die touren könen bei BIKE-MAGAZIN.de als pdf geladen werden.



Stell mal 'nen Link rein, ich hab' nur die Tour 3 ("Glatzenstein") als PDF gefunden... 

"Hier finden Sie Tour 3 Glatzenstein" vom 25.09. bis 1.11.2006 als gratis PDF-Download." *klick*

Findet sich niemand, der die BIKE 10/2006 mal auf den Scanner legt?
Hätte Sie mir am Wochenende sogar gekauft, gibbet aber nicht mehr...

Danke. Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (16. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen,



Waldschreck schrieb:


> @Martin und Henning
> 
> Stellt ihr mal die Bilder rein die ihr am Samstag gemacht habt, oder mir mal schicken.Danke
> 
> Gruß Peter



Nur Geduld. Kommt alles. Ein alter Mann ist kein D-Zug .

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Dej4vU (16. Oktober 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Stell mal 'nen Link rein, ich hab' nur die Tour 3 ("Glatzenstein") als PDF gefunden...
> 
> "Hier finden Sie Tour 3 Glatzenstein" vom 25.09. bis 1.11.2006 als gratis PDF-Download." *klick*
> 
> ...



scanner hab ich leider keinen aber  wenn es dir reicht mach ich gute photos mit meiner digicam. entscheide dich einfach =)


----------



## Didi123 (16. Oktober 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> scanner hab ich leider keinen aber  wenn es dir reicht mach ich gute photos mit meiner digicam. entscheide dich einfach =)



Soll mir recht sein...!
Weiteres per PN.

Danke!

Didi


----------



## Beerchen (16. Oktober 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> @Martin und Henning
> Stellt ihr mal die Bilder rein die ihr am Samstag gemacht habt, oder mir mal schicken. Danke





reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich   *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*





Beerchen schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe ...
> kommt alles in den nächsten Tagen ...



So hier mal die 8 Fotos vom Aussichtsturm in Cadolzburg, und 2 Fotos von unserer zweiten Ankunft in Cadolzburg  
Home » Mitglied » Beerchen » 2006-10-14 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos der Gräfenberg-Tour vom 08.10.2006
Home » Mitglied » Beerchen » 2006-10-08

Meine restlichen Fotos sind leider nichts geworden  , aber Henning hat mehr Fotos gemacht (glaube ich zumindest)  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (16. Oktober 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
> schleppe nach meiner Knie verletzung noch ne dicke erkältung mit mir rum. Hoffe das ich bald wieder fit bin und endlich wieder mitfahren kann
> Was ist am ende der Woche geplant und am Wochenende.
> War die Tour am So. in Osternohe gut? Wird sie wiederhohlt? Evtl. nochmal mit dem Orginal Guide????
> ...



HI,
OSTERNOHE war echt geil.
super leute super wetter- super bier 
haben unterwegs einige leute getroffen (aus ingolstadt und bamberg)die unsere tour mit der beschreibung aus der bike fahren wollten. fast unmöglich!! hätte die tour ohne original guide niemals gefunden. 
normal verlangt der guide bei einer gruppe nen 10er pro nase. da es aber kumpels waren ....
evtl. nächsten sonntag wenn das wetter passt. 
muss dann aber fest ausgemacht werden...
es lohnt sich... und von nbg mit dem auto 20min.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2006)

orchknurz schrieb:


> haben unterwegs einige leute getroffen (aus ingolstadt und bamberg)die unsere tour mit der beschreibung aus der bike fahren wollten. fast unmöglich!! hätte die tour ohne original guide niemals gefunden.



Gute Werbung für die Tour, den Guide oder die Bike 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (16. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Gute Werbung für die Tour, den Guide oder die Bike
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



hmm,
soll ichs schlechter reden als es war ?  
hat einfach spaß gemacht, der guide is kein anfänger, wenig wanderer, gute abfahrten...


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2006)

du hast den Sinn meines Zitats und die Ironie trotz  offenbar nicht gefunden.

Deshalb mein Beitrag nochmal in etwas länger: wenn sich jemand mehrere Touren ausdenkt und die in einem großen MTB-Magazin veröffentlicht werden und ich dann lese, das Leute ernsthafte Probleme hatten die Touren nachzufahren, ist das eben nicht die beste Werbung für die Touren. Genauer gesagt für die Bike (die die Touren veröffentlicht hat, ohne sie mal selber nach der Beschreibung nachzufahren) oder für die Art und Weise, wie der Ersteller der Touren die Routenbeschreibung gemacht hat. 

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, mal die Touren nachzufahren, nur so macht das wohl ohne Local nur wenig Sinn, wenn man anhand der Tourenbeschreibung die Touren fast nicht nachfahren kann.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thyrax (16. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n'Abend,

so die Bilder sind drinne. Einmal die Gräfenbergtour vom 8. Okt und die Käskoung-Tour vom 15. Okt. Zu finden in meiner Galerie .

Ciao,
Henning


p.s.: Bin ich nur zu blöd oder kann man wirklich immer nur 5 Bilder auf einmal (mit 20 Klicks pro Bild) hochladen ? Das ist **** vorallem wenns mal mehr Bilder sind.


----------



## Beerchen (17. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> ...
> Bin ich nur zu blöd oder kann man wirklich immer nur 5 Bilder auf einmal (mit 20 Klicks pro Bild) hochladen ? Das ist **** vor allem wenns mal mehr Bilder sind.


Hallo Henning,
das ist leider wirklich so  
Man kann immer nur 5 Bilder auf einmal hochladen  
Und auch das Prozedere für die 5 Bilder finde ich zu umständlich 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (17. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> du hast den Sinn meines Zitats und die Ironie trotz  offenbar nicht gefunden.
> 
> Deshalb mein Beitrag nochmal in etwas länger: wenn sich jemand mehrere Touren ausdenkt und die in einem großen MTB-Magazin veröffentlicht werden und ich dann lese, das Leute ernsthafte Probleme hatten die Touren nachzufahren, ist das eben nicht die beste Werbung für die Touren. Genauer gesagt für die Bike (die die Touren veröffentlicht hat, ohne sie mal selber nach der Beschreibung nachzufahren) oder für die Art und Weise, wie der Ersteller der Touren die Routenbeschreibung gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



hi stefan, 
selbst der guide sagt nur nach der bescheibung würde auch er sich schwer tun den weg zu finden. 
hab letztes jahr die ochsenkopf touren aus der bike (versucht) zu fahren.und  auch teiweise die rictigen trails erwischt...
gruß flo


----------



## Gnet (18. Oktober 2006)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal nix durchgelesen ( bis auf den Thread Titel  ).

Aber ich würd mich auch mal "melden" suche auch immer biker im Raum Nürnberg und umgebung die lust zum biken haben.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Beerchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Gnet schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt mal nix durchgelesen ( bis auf den Thread Titel  ).
> 
> Aber ich würd mich auch mal "melden" suche auch immer biker im Raum Nürnberg und umgebung die lust zum biken haben.
> 
> mfg Gnet


na ... dann behalt mal diesen Thread im Auge, denn hier verabreden wir desöfteren Feierabendrunden und Wochenend-Tagestouren.


bis demnächst mal 
Martin


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich schließ mich Gnet mal an, bei mir in der Gegend ( siehe Nick ) geht immo net viel, aufgrund der Entfernung und Job schauts Feierabends übel aus, von daher bietet sich nur das Wochenende an, bis denn

ansbach_racer


----------



## Beerchen (19. Oktober 2006)

@ Gnet 
nur zur Info ... wir sind CC-Tourer ... 
(wollt ich nur mal so sagen, denn das FlyingCircus ist eigentlich kein klassisches CC-Bike  )

@ all
am Sonntag startet wieder eine Tour am Steinbrüchlein
guckt Ihr hier: [Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread - Beitrag #2821 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## thyrax (19. Oktober 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> @ Gnet
> nur zur Info ... wir sind CC-Tourer ...
> (wollt ich nur mal so sagen, denn das FlyingCircus ist eigentlich kein klassisches CC-Bike  )



... also man kann eigentlich mit fast allem die Berge rauf und runter fahren . Das was er bergauf verliert holt er mit dem Bike bergab wieder auf  

Also dann bis Sonntag evtl. 
Henning


----------



## Gnet (20. Oktober 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> @ Gnet
> nur zur Info ... wir sind CC-Tourer ...
> (wollt ich nur mal so sagen, denn das FlyingCircus ist eigentlich kein klassisches CC-Bike  )
> 
> ...



  Da hab ich ja garnicht drauf geschaut   Naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch mal ^^ .
CC´ler sind ja auch nur Menschen  

mfg Gnet


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2006)

Gnet schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch mal ^^ .



Ja, wahrscheinlich. Aber nur kurz, beim bergauf überholen   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Dej4vU (26. Oktober 2006)

wow ist heut geiles wetter...fährt heut jemand ne tour???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. Oktober 2006)

Dej4vU schrieb:


> wow ist heut geiles wetter...fährt heut jemand ne tour???



ich nicht, will trialen gehen.


----------



## Dej4vU (17. Januar 2007)

gibts in Nürnberg keine biker mehr oder warum ist der thread off?


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Januar 2007)

es mag daran liegen, das es den "Heimspiel - Local Touren Thread" gibt?

oder das kalte, schlechte Wetter mit dem vielen Schnee und Graupel schreckt die Leute ab, sodaß sie nicht mehr biken gehen wollen?

Fragen über Fragen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BadCatWillum (18. Januar 2007)

Oder will jemand heute etwas Orkan-biking treiben?


----------



## Brillo (18. Januar 2007)

Sind alle am Extrem Orkanbiking mit´n Stoiber in Wildbad Kreuth


----------



## Mupuckl (28. Januar 2007)

also evtl. geht ja nächstes WE was zusammen. Bis dahin sollte der Schnee wieder weg sein.
mal sehen wie die Wege nach Kyrill aussehen....

frankenrabiator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (22. März 2007)

jetzt muss ich mal den thread wieder nach oben holen! Nächste Woche ist Sommerzeit d.h. es wird so gegen acht dunkel. 
Also Feierabendrunde könnte wieder zamgehen: Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten!
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mal den thread wieder nach oben holen! Nächste Woche ist Sommerzeit d.h. es wird so gegen acht dunkel.
> Also Feierabendrunde könnte wieder zamgehen: Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten!
> Wer wäre dabei?



jeden tag der woche? das ist mir zu stressig !!


----------



## Florian (23. März 2007)

Ich, wenn es Dienstag ist!


----------



## Beerchen (23. März 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mal den thread wieder nach oben holen! Nächste Woche ist Sommerzeit d.h. es wird so gegen acht dunkel.
> Also Feierabendrunde könnte wieder zamgehen: Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten!
> Wer wäre dabei?





Florian schrieb:


> Ich, wenn es Dienstag ist!


Dienstag müsste bei mir normalerweise auch klappen (aber versprechen kann ich es leider nicht)

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (23. März 2007)

mir wäre wie letztes Jahr Donnerstag am liebsten


----------



## Beerchen (23. März 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> mir wäre wie letztes Jahr Donnerstag am liebsten


Donnerstags ist mir sogar noch lieber als Dienstags  
aber erst ab übernächster Woche (Do. 05.04.2007) 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## JackOeder (23. März 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Donnerstags ist mir sogar noch lieber als Dienstags
> aber erst ab übernächster Woche (Do. 05.04.2007)
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Das klingt gut, darauf hab ich auch Lust und wär gern dabei!


----------



## Mupuckl (23. März 2007)

da haben wir doch schon mal einen ersten gemeinsamen Nenner: Donnerstag ab 5.4


----------



## orchknurz (24. März 2007)

READY FOR TAKE OFF


----------



## snoopy13 (24. März 2007)

servus  florian, martin und willi  ,


hoffe euch geht`s soweit gut! 

zum "auftakt" ab/am 05.04. bin ich noch nicht dabei (urlaub), werde aber nächste woche nach feierabend schon ein paar runden fahren...

wer lust hat mitzuradln(startzeit ca. 17 uhr) , einfach mal melden!!! 

ansonsten bin ich nach meinem urlaub gerne wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (4. April 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> Beerchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Donnerstags ist mir sogar noch lieber als Dienstags
> ...


Menno ... So ne Schei$$e 
werds diesen Donnerstag wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen    

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (4. April 2007)

sorry jungs

kann jetzt leider auch net. Aber wir bleiben dran an der Feierabendrunde!!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. April 2007)

naja, zur not und wenn hier alles so drunter und drüber geht,
dann kommt einfach um 18:00 am den loewensaalparkplatz,
dort startet am dotag immer ne runde..


----------



## Beerchen (9. April 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> sorry jungs
> kann jetzt leider auch net. Aber wir bleiben dran an der Feierabendrunde!!!!


Klappt es vielleicht diesen Donnerstag?
Wetter soll ja super bleiben.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (11. April 2007)

kann leider diesen Donnerstag noch net und Schuld daran sind nur die ice tigers


----------



## schnuerle (13. April 2007)

am 14.4. die 4-Täler-Tour? Wer ist dabei?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4361

sgrüssle

Thomas


----------



## orchknurz (13. April 2007)

muss morgen arbeiten und des net schlecht.... sonntag bin ich für alles zu haben


----------



## snoopy13 (20. April 2007)

hallo 

wie schaut`s aus, geht denn am Sonntag was?


----------



## orchknurz (21. April 2007)

snoopy13 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wie schaut`s aus, geht denn am Sonntag was?




GENAU : wer hat lust auf ne runde richtung moritzberg? willi-beerchen-andrea und co. kommt ihr?

wenn ihr mal lust auf ne längere tour ab tiergarten habt:
z.b. tiergarten-brunn-birkensee-moritzberg-entenberg-engeltahl-(toller biergarten) und wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2007)

an welche startzeit habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------



## orchknurz (21. April 2007)

bin um 11:30 am nordring zum essen. und ca um 13:00 am TG
das wetter ist super  der bauch sehr voll:kotz: 

auf gehts...


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2007)

ok 13 uhr tg. oben parkplatz löwnsaal?

da gibs dann auch antworten zur speedhub. bin grad zu faul zum schreiben.


----------



## orchknurz (22. April 2007)

ok bis später


----------



## Mupuckl (22. April 2007)

moinsen

bin grad heuschnupfenausgenoggt. Lust hätte ich schon,aber keine Luft ;-(
Nach dem nächsten Schauer bin ich wieder dabei. Euch viel Spass.

Willi


----------



## Andrea67 (27. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

...Heuschnupfen hab ich zwar nicht, allerdings ist's bei mir aktuell unter der Woche schlecht planbar. Kann sein, dass ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, kann sein, dass ich bis abends da sitze  

Sobald sich das wieder ändert (kann einfach kein Dauerzustand sein  ), bin ich auch wieder für 'ne Feierabendrunde zu haben.

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franken_biker (30. April 2007)

.....und prompt noch einen gefunden.


Hallo,

hätt voll Lust drauf mit Euch u.a. mal die Trails am Zoo zu fahrne....war da vor kurzem unterwegs und stockvoll begeistert. Bin auch gern für (Mehr)tagestouren z.b. in der Fränkischen zu haben. Wohn DIREKT in N und kenn mich leider noch fast ned aus, was mtb-mäßig um N so geht (bisher 1mal an der alten Veste in Zirndorf und am Zoo, ansonsten v.a. Fränkische ). Allerdings hat mich auch schon das Transalpvirus erwischt. 
Freu mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren. W/ Studium hab ich voraussichtlich nur am WE Zeit für längere Touren. Unter der Woche gehn jedoch auch Touren z.B. am Zoo.
Schreib doch einfach mal zurück:


----------



## Mupuckl (1. Mai 2007)

diesen Donnertsag ne kleine Runde um 18.30 Eingang TG?


----------



## orchknurz (1. Mai 2007)

Hi,
snoopy und ich fahren do. auch ab tiergarten. wollten aber schon 17:30 los und richtung moritzberg...
gruß flo


----------



## Beerchen (1. Mai 2007)

würd gerne mitkommen, darf aber nicht   

in 2-3 Wochen bin ich dann aber wieder dabei 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (1. Mai 2007)

uups, gute Besserung auf jeden Fall


----------



## Mupuckl (1. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hi,
> snoopy und ich fahren do. auch ab tiergarten. wollten aber schon 17:30 los und richtung moritzberg...
> gruß flo



weiss noch nicht, ob ich aus der Arbeit so früh rauskomme. wartet nicht auf mich, wenn ich es schaffe dann bin ich da


----------



## snoopy13 (2. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hi,
> snoopy und ich fahren do. auch ab tiergarten. wollten aber schon 17:30 los und richtung moritzberg...
> gruß flo



hallo zusammen 

wer kommt noch mit, gebt euch einen ruck und auf geht`s


----------



## snoopy13 (2. Mai 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> würd gerne mitkommen, darf aber nicht
> 
> in 2-3 Wochen bin ich dann aber wieder dabei
> 
> ...




auch von mir gute Besserung!!!!!!!!! bis bald hoffentlich


----------



## ZRB-Fan (8. Mai 2007)

wann und wo


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2007)

ZRB-Fan schrieb:


> wann und wo



garnicht

--

wie wäre es, wenn du etwas ausführlicher schreibst, was du mit deinem Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen willst?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (17. Mai 2007)

hey,
alle am pennen oder wieder im (winterschlaf) ?


----------



## snoopy13 (18. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hey,
> alle am pennen oder wieder im (winterschlaf) ?



servus flo, 
snoopy <-- ist nicht im winterschlaf 

@all,
gibt es dort draußen in der weiten fränkischen welt nicht paar nette biker/-innen, die ab und zu nach feierabend oder auch am wochenende schöne touren fahren möchten? meldet euch einfach hier im thread...


----------



## Andrea67 (18. Mai 2007)

...ich war gestern definitv im Winterschlaf  

Aber heute sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. 
Unter der Woche ist´s bei mir generell etwas unsicher, da ich nie weiß, wann ich aus dem Büro herauskomme. Aber am Wochenende jederzeit und gern (sofern es nicht gerade Bindfäden regnet)

Andrea


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2007)

um den Winterschlaf zu beenden: wie siehts Sonntag bei euch aus? 11 Uhr Alte Veste, ein wenig im Wald rumdüsen mit anschließendem Eisessen? Wetter soll recht brauchbar werden und es ist erstaunlich trocken im Wald. War heute auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs und hätte nicht gedacht, das es so trocken ist.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Widow (19. Mai 2007)

Hi

Also ich bin auch neu,hätte auch Interesse Abends nach der Arbeit oder am WE ein paar Runden zu drehen am Schmausenbuck.War am Freitag Nachmittag auch da um etwas für die Kondition zu tun.  .Bin ja wieder am Anfang nach langer Pause.


----------



## Andrea67 (19. Mai 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie siehts Sonntag bei euch aus? 11 Uhr Alte Veste, ein wenig im Wald rumdüsen mit anschließendem Eisessen?



Klingt gut, nur kann ich diesen Sonntag leider nicht. Beim nächsten Mal gern.  



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> War heute auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs..


Meinst Du damit das Gebiet zwischen ehemaligem Truppenübungsgelände und Kalchreuth ?? Falls ja, dann würd ich mich da gern mal dranhängen. Ist quasi fast vor meiner Haustür, aber kenne da noch nicht so wirklich viele Trails, bin noch auf der Suche....

Andrea


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Mai 2007)

@reofahrer

Ich denke das ich morgen nochmal frei bekomme.
Wo soll's denn hingehen? Und wie groß wird die Runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2007)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit das Gebiet zwischen ehemaligem Truppenübungsgelände und Kalchreuth ?? Falls ja, dann würd ich mich da gern mal dranhängen. Ist quasi fast vor meiner Haustür, aber kenne da noch nicht so wirklich viele Trails, bin noch auf der Suche....
> 
> Andrea



Ne Bekannte wohnt seit ein paar Wochen in der Nähe des Marienbergparks, da war es recht naheliegend, Richtung Kalchreuth zu fahren. In der Ecke zwischen Kalchreuth und Panzerschießbahn kenne ich mich halbwegs aus, nur von Ziegelstein aus bis da hoch fehlt noch der eine oder andere Trail. Ich meld mich, wenn wir wieder in der Richtung fahren gehen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2007)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> @reofahrer
> 
> Ich denke das ich morgen nochmal frei bekomme.
> Wo soll's denn hingehen? Und wie groß wird die Runde?



Naja, so 30km - 35km werdens wohl werden. Richtung? Landkreis Fürth  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy13 (21. Mai 2007)

servus,

mag jemand am mittwoch eine feierabendrunde ab tiergarten drehen?


----------



## speedy_j (22. Mai 2007)

snoopy13 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> mag jemand am mittwoch eine feierabendrunde ab tiergarten drehen?



donnerstag wäre mir lieber. aber eher erst zwischen 18 und 19 uhr.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2007)

also für Donnerstag hab ich schon was mit 'nem Bekannten ausgemacht zum biken. Wir werden an der Veste fahren gehen, so ab 18 Uhr. Wenn da jemand mitfahren will, möge er oder sie es sagen  Treffpunkt etc. können wir ja noch festlegen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## snoopy13 (22. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> donnerstag wäre mir lieber. aber eher erst zwischen 18 und 19 uhr.



donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht


----------



## drnojoke (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

@reo nimmt Ihr auch Anfänger mit?

Bin dieses Jahr noch nicht oft gefahren deswegen meine Bedenken.


MfG

drnojoke


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2007)

ach, mach dir keine Sorgen, das bekommen wir schon hin. Wird wahrscheinlich sowieso eher eine Kaffeklatsch-Runde  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drnojoke (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo reo,

also dann melde ich mich mal an...
Wann und wo ist der Treffpunkt? Ich kenne nur den Weg direkt zur alten Veste (von Fürth kommend).

MfG

drnojoke


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Treffpunkt 18.30 am Parkplatz am Turm der Alten Veste. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lars-Nbg (27. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und wollte erst einmal ein Hallo an alle loswerden. Richtig aktiv fahr ich MTB seit November 06. Trotzdem würde ich mich nicht als Einsteiger bezeichnen da ich schon ewig andere Sportarten ausführe. Wäre schön wenn mal was wegen einer gemeinsamen Tour zusammenginge, evtl. Montag Nachmittag / Abends oder tagsüber am Donnerstag.

Gruß Lars.....


----------



## twostroketomsi (28. Mai 2007)

hallo

bin gestern am sonntag mit meinem sohn an der todesbahn am tiergarten vorbeigekommen. da waren ein paar jungs, die uns mal wieder sehr beeindruckt haben: da war einer dabei, der die backflips nur so rausgehauen hat, das mir mal wieder das kinn runtergefallen ist.

danke, jungs, ihr habts echt drauf!   

macht weiter so, bleibt gesund.

gruß

tommes


----------



## orchknurz (28. Mai 2007)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin gestern am sonntag mit meinem sohn an der todesbahn am tiergarten vorbeigekommen. da waren ein paar jungs, die uns mal wieder sehr beeindruckt haben: da war einer dabei, der die backflips nur so rausgehauen hat, das mir mal wieder das kinn runtergefallen ist.
> 
> ...



hi tommes,
fährt dein sohn ein kona ?
wenn ja haben wir uns gesehen.
gruß flo


----------



## Mupuckl (28. Mai 2007)

hi flo

fahrts ihr zur Zeit Donnerstagsam TG?


----------



## orchknurz (28. Mai 2007)

servus willi,
was macht der schnupfen?
momentan fahr ich mit martin (snoopy).ich sehe zu 3-5 mal pro woche zu train., da ich dieses jahr rennen fahren werde.
unter der woche ab TG , also tiergarten-brunn-moritzberg und zurück wird abgekürzt.
am wochenende eher weiter weg.
von andrea,beerchen,showman und co. hört man irgendwie wenig 
fährst mit?
gruß flo


----------



## Beerchen (28. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ... von andrea, beerchen, showman und co. hört man irgendwie wenig


Hallo 
mich gibts noch  

Hatte wegen einer Rippenprellung ein paar Wochen Zwangspause, aber seit diesem Wochenende versuch ich langsam wieder ein wenig Kondition aufzubauen. War diesen Sonntag mit Andrea67 und Riddick im Nürnberger Norden unterwegs (aber das wäre Euch wahrscheinlich vieeeeeeeel zu gemütlich gewesen  ).


bis demnächst mal
Martin


----------



## speedy_j (28. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> momentan fahr ich mit martin (snoopy).ich sehe zu 3-5 mal pro woche zu train., da ich dieses jahr rennen fahren werde.
> unter der woche ab TG , also tiergarten-brunn-moritzberg und zurück wird abgekürzt.
> am wochenende eher weiter weg.



du trainierst heimlich?  ..... ich aber auch. sogar heute bei dem regen.  

was möchtest denn dieses jahr noch mitfahren?

wegen dein tourgesuch "neumarkt -> lauf" schau ich mal in der karte, ob sich da was passendes anbietet.


----------



## orchknurz (29. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du trainierst heimlich?  ..... ich aber auch. sogar heute bei dem regen.
> 
> was möchtest denn dieses jahr noch mitfahren?
> 
> wegen dein tourgesuch "neumarkt -> lauf" schau ich mal in der karte, ob sich da was passendes anbietet.



HI Marcel, 
heimlich?
hab von dir leider nichts mehr gehört...
was macht dein neues bike??? 

da ich in 3-4 wochen umziehe und 2 wohnungen herrichten muss bleibt wenig zeit für training und rennen. 
wollte aber am 10.6. an den tegernsee marathon mit festival.
ab ende juni gehts bei mir leider erst richtig los

heute kann ich leider nicht, muss mit freundin und seltsamen leuten zum essen...sonst gibts wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> muss mit freundin und seltsamen leuten zum essen



zukünftige schwiegereltern?  

war nicht so ernst gemeint. hatte ja auch kaum zeit und bin ja selbst schon meinen 3 tages marathon gefahren. tegernsee festival schau ich mir mal an.

momentan geht auch nur am wochenende oder vielleicht mal dienstag und donnerstag abend.


----------



## twostroketomsi (29. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hi tommes,
> fährt dein sohn ein kona ?
> wenn ja haben wir uns gesehen.
> gruß flo




@orchknurz: jep, luis fährt ein grünes kona stuff 2-4. 

welches bike bist du gefahren?

wann seid ihr mal wieder vor ort? 

gruß

tommes und co


----------



## orchknurz (29. Mai 2007)

hi tommes,
wie alt ist dein sohn und wie weit fährt er schon?
ich hatte das weisse centurion hinter euch.
bin donnerstag on tour und hoffe snoopy kommt auch !!! ???
gruß flo


----------



## speedy_j (30. Mai 2007)

wann willst denn morgen starten?  

18:00 uhr löwensaal?


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Mai 2007)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> @orchknurz: jep, luis fährt ein grünes kona stuff 2-4.
> 
> welches bike bist du gefahren?
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Ihr zwei letzes WE bei Tennenlohe am Schießplatz unterwegs wart und wir uns am Fuße bei den Abschußrampen getroffen haben?

War dort mit meiner Frau. Sie hat Stufenfahren trainiert und ich saß auf der Mauer und hab schlaue Sprüche gerissen.

Da war zumindest jemand mit einem fein aufgebautem Liteville und nem Sohn auf einem Kona.


----------



## twostroketomsi (30. Mai 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hi tommes,
> wie alt ist dein sohn und wie weit fährt er schon?
> ich hatte das weisse centurion hinter euch.
> bin donnerstag on tour und hoffe snoopy kommt auch !!! ???
> gruß flo



hallo! 

luis ist 8 jahre und fährt max. 30 kilometer. wo trefft ihr euch denn? 

gruß

tommes


----------



## Mupuckl (31. Mai 2007)

hi flo,

also ich bin gerne ab nächste Wo Donnerstag wieder am TG dabei. Heuschnupfen ist hoffentlich für dieses Jahr durch. 18 Uhr Start?
Von den anderen weiss ich auch nichts. 

Grüssingers
Willi



orchknurz schrieb:


> servus willi,
> was macht der schnupfen?
> momentan fahr ich mit martin (snoopy).ich sehe zu 3-5 mal pro woche zu train., da ich dieses jahr rennen fahren werde.
> unter der woche ab TG , also tiergarten-brunn-moritzberg und zurück wird abgekürzt.
> ...


----------



## orchknurz (31. Mai 2007)

S O R R Y bei mir hat das internet abgekackt 

ja klar 18:00 reicht völlig aus, bis 21:00 gehts im wald ohne funzel ganz gut

wer kommt noch mit ?

werde evtl. am sonntag ab z.b. lauf/neunkichen ne tour starten.
über glatzenstein-hohenstein und straße wieder zurück.
trails höhenmeter schotter straße alles dabei....
hätte jemand lust ?


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juni 2007)

na dann melde ich mich mal freiwillig. strecke gehen wir aber noch mal durch. schau heute abend mal in die karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (1. Juni 2007)

Der Fahrer des Litevilles hat sich auch noch recht unspektakulär auf die Nase gepackt, aber das passiert jedem mal.

Gestern erst wieder einen am Ochsenkopf beobachtet. Allerdings mit herausgezogener Sattelstütze. Da hat man dann eher wenig Mitleid.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2007)

oko ist auch mit herausgezogener sattelstütze zu fahren!  hinpacken kann es da jeden, wenn man mal nicht aufpasst.


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2007)

Natürlich kann man auch mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze die abgesperrte Strecke runterfahren. Nur braucht man kein Mitleid erwarten, wenn man dann übern Lenker absteigt, weil man nich den Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern kann.

Der Sturz verlief wie in Zeitlupe. Bei richtiger Körperposition wär nix passiert. Allerdings war das nich möglich, da der Sattel den Weg nach hinten versperrt hat.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Der Sturz verlief wie in Zeitlupe. Bei richtiger Körperposition wär nix passiert. Allerdings war das nich möglich, da der Sattel den Weg nach hinten versperrt hat.



oder: vr-bremse lösen und bike unter sich ein stück nach vorn schieben.

sag mal, ist das bild aus deiner galerie, das "fort william" in schottland?
die trialweltmeisterschaft ist ja dieses jahr dort und ich überlege, ob ich zum zuschauen und fachsimpeln dahin fahre. zumal die chancen gut stehen, das unser nürnberger elite fahrer da auch aktiv dabei sein wird. ich würde dann aber noch mein tourenbike mitnehmen wollen.
ist die gegend dafür geeignet?


@orchknurz

strecke morgen?  lauf -> großer hansgörgel -> götzenleite -> glatzenstein -> osternohe -> hienberg -> simmelsdorf -> buchberg -> rotstrich-wanderweg nach hetzles bzw. neunkirchen. 

start: 13 oder 14 uhr?


wer mag noch mitkommen??


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Juni 2007)

Vorderradbremse lösen und Bike unter sich ein Stückl nach vorn schieben bzw. laufen lassen damit es sich stabilisiert, ging ja nich, da der Sattel schon am Hosenbund hing. Hätte den Sturz wohl nur verzögert.
Will aber keinesfalls urteilen. Hätte halt einfach weniger schmerzvoll ausgehen können.

Bild ist von der DH Strecke in Fort William Schottland.
Direkt am Bikepark gibt es ausgeschilderte "Enduro" Trails und sogar ne ausgeschilderte XC Worldcupstrecke. Nennt sich Which Trails.
Sehr schön zu fahren. Teils mit breiten Holzstegen welche Moorflächen überbrücken. Da findet wirklich jeder Spaß. Wege sind nach Schwierigkeit markiert und für jeden geübten MTBler fahrbar. 

Fort William selber ist tot häßlich. Unterkunft lieber einen Ort weiter suchen.
Dafür gibt es einen großen Outdoor shop am Bahnhof welcher bei manchen Sachen recht günstig ist. North Face und Mountain Hardware zum Beispiel.

Man kann auch auf den Ben Nevis radln, wenn man sehr früh startet.

Wenn Du mit Radl in Schottland unterwegs bist, schau dir auch mal die 7 Stanes Parks an. Vielleicht kommst ja an einem vorbei.
http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/

Hier auch ne gute Seite für Touren
http://www.ridefortwilliam.co.uk/

Tourentechnisch bin ich ausgeschaltet wegen verletztem Handgelenk.
Da halfen auch keine Protektoren mehr


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2007)

danke dir, dann nehm ich das als urlaubsziel mal ins auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> strecke morgen?  lauf -> großer hansgörgel -> götzenleite -> glatzenstein -> osternohe -> hienberg -> simmelsdorf -> buchberg -> rotstrich-wanderweg nach hetzles bzw. neunkirchen.
> 
> start: 13 oder 14 uhr?
> 
> ...



so, vielleicht entschließt sich doch noch jemand. strecke wird ungefähr so laufen, wie oben beschrieben.

start: ca. 12 uhr am bahnhof LAUF  links!! der pegnitz.


----------



## orchknurz (3. Juni 2007)

kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## schnuerle (5. Juni 2007)

Servus,

werde mich diesen Donnerstag mal daran versuchen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.5031/Mountainbike.5031.html

Hochries, 35 km, 1400 hm, Tempo: gemütlich

Wer mag sehr früh morgends mitkommen? 

Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich frei. Abfahrt Fürth / Nürnberg so um 6 Uhr morgens!!!

sgrüssle, Thomas


----------



## Lars-Nbg (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas, hatte auch vor am Donnerstag eine Tour zu fahren. Aber 6.00 Uhr ist mir eindeutig zu früh, außerdem fährt man ja nach Aschau eh schon ein ganz schönes Stück. Wer Lust hat ab Nürnberg oder Fränkische zu starten kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Gruß Lars


----------



## DoSe (6. Juni 2007)

Lars-Nbg schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, hatte auch vor am Donnerstag eine Tour zu fahren. Aber 6.00 Uhr ist mir eindeutig zu früh, außerdem fährt man ja nach Aschau eh schon ein ganz schönes Stück. Wer Lust hat ab Nürnberg oder Fränkische zu starten kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
> 
> Gruß Lars



Hallo,

bin noch am überlegen ob ich morgen fahre!
Aber rück doch mal ein paar Infos raus Startzeit, km usw.

Gruß
dose


----------



## orchknurz (6. Juni 2007)

macht mal ne ansage,
wann, wo, und wie weit bzw. std. ihr fahren wollt.
habe mir vorgenommen recht zeitig aufs bike zu steigen...
gruß flo


----------



## Lars-Nbg (6. Juni 2007)

Hi, wollte morgen früh so ca. um 9.00 Uhr los. Falls jemand mitfahren will wäre 10.00 Uhr auch OK. Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich noch frei.
Fahren wollte ich folgende Strecke: Heiligenstadt - Neumühle - Reckendorf - Eichenberg - Kreuzstein - Heroldstein - Geisdorf - Melkendorf - Lindach - Seigelstein - Oberngrub - Heiligenstadt. 46,9 km, 883 Hm. Treffpunkt am besten Nürnberg / Nord. Bei Interesse am besten SMS 0163 1343310.

Gruß Lars


----------



## DoSe (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo bin heute nicht mit dabei!

Gruß
dose


----------



## drnojoke (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

geht Freitag oder am Wochenende ab Tiergarten was? Würde gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen. 

Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust alleine zu frahren da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne. Aber auch weil es alleine nicht so viel Spaß macht. Gibt es hier jemanden der auch öfters fährt oder fahren will dem ich mich anschließen könnte? 

Ab Alte Veste oder Tiergarten wäre mir am liebsten.

Danke 

MfG Drnojoke


----------



## Jambo12 (9. Juni 2007)

hi was fährst du so ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drnojoke (9. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre Touren. Bin eher langsam als schnell aber wenn ich mal wieder oefters fahren würde, würde sich das ändern.

MfG Drnojoke


----------



## Lars-Nbg (14. Juni 2007)

Hmmm, ist ja recht ruhig die Woche hier geworden. Wollte am Samstag wieder eine Tour in der Fränkischen fahren. Abfahrt so um 9.00 Uhr in Nürnberg. Start: Heiligenstadt, MTB Route 2, 48,5 km, 991 Hm. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. Platz für ein Rad auf dem Auto hab ich noch. Tempo: Normal bis zügig.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Fox#155 (14. Juni 2007)

Hei hei hei, morgen um 16.45 am Schmausenbuck, am Turm!
Bis dann 
Tour ist oben bei Treffen auch schon eingegeben!!! Be there or be square!


----------



## orchknurz (17. Juni 2007)

dienstag 19.6. ca 17:45 ab nürnberg ca 30-50 km über moritzberg evtl. entenberg-gersberg,  je nach strecke.
hat jemand lust ?


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2007)

momentan geht nur strasse oder flaches gelände, da nur das starre singlespeed fahrbereit ist. meine gabel hat luft gelassen und ist zum garantieservice.


----------



## orchknurz (17. Juni 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> momentan geht nur strasse oder flaches gelände, da nur das starre singlespeed fahrbereit ist. meine gabel hat luft gelassen und ist zum garantieservice.



aha, 
warst wohl am oko mit dem bike und hast gabel+dämpfer überlastet 
magst es net versuchen? fahr den moritz auch im mittleren kettenblatt hoch


----------



## Lars-Nbg (18. Juni 2007)

Hi orchknurz, hätte morgen Zeit. Von wo aus wolltest Du denn starten ?
Tiergartenhotel ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## orchknurz (18. Juni 2007)

haupteingang tiergarten


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> aha,
> warst wohl am oko mit dem bike und hast gabel+dämpfer überlastet
> magst es net versuchen? fahr den moritz auch im mittleren kettenblatt hoch



wir waren in steinach und da hat es sie luft gelassen. überlastet hab ich sie aber mit meiner samtweichen fahrweise bestimmt nicht. komisch war aber auch, dass immer öl an den standrohren war. vielleicht ist da ein zusammenhang. dämpfer hab ich gleich wegen dem klackern aus dem lager mitgeschickt.

wegen morgen schauen wir mal. übersetzung ist 1:2,5. das ist noch ne ganze ecke schärfer als mittleres kettenblatt.  
wenn, dann nur moritzberg die strasse hoch, entenberg usw. weg lassen und mehr forstautobahn als trails.

von der zeit könnte es auch noch knapp werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-Nbg (18. Juni 2007)

Sorry, schaffs morgen doch nicht.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Savaric (21. Juni 2007)

Hey,

ich bin jetzt mal frisch nach Fürth gezogen (war halt am günstigsten *g*) und nach der Schulter-OP und 3 Monaten Zeit bin ich so langsam wieder fahrbereit. Dauert aber noch 'n paar Wochen bis ich wirklich fit bin.

Wollte aber schonmal fragen ob's 'n paar interessante Waldstrecken gibt, wo man auch mal sein Rad (Reign 2) ausfahren kann. Bzw. in welcher Richtung ich am besten gucken sollte


Danke schonmal und bis dann,

Ben
Danke schonmal


----------



## todmoog (21. Juni 2007)

Da kann dir geholfen werden.  
Da du in Fürth wohnst, ist das Gebiet rund um die Alte Veste (Zirndorfer Stadtwald) am nächsten gelegen.
Ebenfalls interessant ist der Schmausenbuck an der Nordseite des Nürnberger Tiergartens (wird meisten nur "Buck" genannt).
Wenns ums reine "Spielen" im Gelände geht, könntest du auch mal beim Steinbrüchlein südlich von Nürnberg Langwasser vorbei schauen.
Die Google Earth Ortsmarken sind im Anhang.

Anmerkung am Rande:
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die vielen Nicht-Mountainbiker rund um die alte Feste einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit ein paar schwarzen Schafen unter uns Bikern gemacht haben. Rücksichtnahme ist also gerade dort angebracht. (Ich war wirklich überrascht wie reflexartig dort einige Hundehalter sich und ihren Vierbeiner in Sicherheit bringen. In der ersten Hälfte der 90er war das eher umgekehrt. )


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2007)

todmoog schrieb:


> Anmerkung am Rande:
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die vielen Nicht-Mountainbiker rund um die alte Feste einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit ein paar schwarzen Schafen unter uns Bikern gemacht haben. Rücksichtnahme ist also gerade dort angebracht. (Ich war wirklich überrascht wie reflexartig dort einige Hundehalter sich und ihren Vierbeiner in Sicherheit bringen. In der ersten Hälfte der 90er war das eher umgekehrt. )



Tatsächlich? Mit Hunden und deren Haltern gabs eigentlich nie Probleme, nur mit ein paar Anwohnern.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## todmoog (21. Juni 2007)

Früher sind wir immer von Cadolzburg zur alten Feste gefahren und da hing einem hin und wieder etwas freilaufendes, Vierbeiniges am Schuh und die Herrchen und Frauchen haben uns von Weitem mit erhobenem Stock gedroht ihre Lieblinge in Ruhe zu lassen. Von militanten Naturschützern/Fallenbauern will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen.
Aber das ist schon lange her.
Seit ich wieder mit dem Biken angefangen habe (dieses Jahr) habe ich bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Hundehalter i.d.R. sehr gut reagieren und ihre Hunde besser unter Kontrolle haben. (Das kann ich von einigen Nordic Walkern nicht behaupten.)
Ein rücksichtsloses "schwarzes Schaf" habe ich noch nicht in Aktion gesehen und will auch nicht vorschnell urteilen. Diverse "Baumaßnahmen" (auch am Waldspielplatz) stechen aber schon ins Auge.
Mit der Rücksichtnahme meine ich auch nur, dass es dort in der Vergangenheit schon öfters Ärger gab und man das nicht unbedingt herausfordern sollte.


----------



## Savaric (21. Juni 2007)

Vielen dank, todmoog

Dann guck ich mir das alles in 2-3 Wochen mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2007)

Savaric schrieb:


> Vielen dank, todmoog
> 
> Dann guck ich mir das alles in 2-3 Wochen mal an



sag was, wenn du fahren gehen willst, dann komm ich mit. Weil ohne Ortskundigen Guide findest du nie aus dem Wald wieder raus   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Savaric (21. Juni 2007)

Mach ich, ich muss nur gucken wie ich mein Rad aus der Ecke Düsseldorf hierher bekomme *g*


----------



## ZRB-Fan (22. Juni 2007)

Sonntag 24.06.2007

Cannondale-Test-Tag

Der Cannondale Demo Truck steht am Sonntag mit circa 20 Rädern am Paradeplatz in Forchheim, um jedem das Testen der neusten Cannondale Bikes zu ermöglichen.

Von Rennrad bis Downhillrad ist alles dabei.


Achtung! Neue Nummer

017621136127


----------



## hosenträger (3. Juli 2007)

mahlzeit!

ich hoff es is niemand sauer wenn ich nicht genug motivation hatte 21seiten thread durchzulesen. wohne seit ca. nem jahr in nbg-nord und habs vor paar monaten nun endlich geschafft mein rad mit hier her zu bringen. mir fehlt nur noch ne strecke zu fahren oder was noch besser wäre ne gruppe an die man sich anschließen kann. 

hab kein hightech-bike und möcht das ganz auch nich auf die spitze treiben. paar entspannte ausfahrten, dreckig werden... sowas wärs. fahr zur zeit immer beim flughafen da draußen aber das is mir "etwas" zu langweilig. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir tipps geben.

bis denn!


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juli 2007)

hosenträger schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> 
> ich hoff es is niemand sauer wenn ich nicht genug motivation hatte 21seiten thread durchzulesen. wohne seit ca. nem jahr in nbg-nord und habs vor paar monaten nun endlich geschafft mein rad mit hier her zu bringen. mir fehlt nur noch ne strecke zu fahren oder was noch besser wäre ne gruppe an die man sich anschließen kann.
> 
> ...



Dann fahr mal weiter Richtung Norden durch den Wald Richtung Kalchreuth und biege vor Kalchreuth am Sportplatz links ab in den Wald Richtung Erlangen. Da ist es schon recht nett zu fahren  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Juli 2007)

Das Gebiet zwischen Kalchreuth und Tennenlohe kann ich Dir gern mal zeigen.


----------



## todmoog (5. Juli 2007)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder vom angesprochenen Gebiet:





Die Aufnahmen entstanden hier und hier.


----------



## hosenträger (5. Juli 2007)

danke für die antwort! sieht doch recht interessant aus!

ne kleine runde fahren wäre ich dabei. muss mich aber eher als feierabend-fahrer bezeichnen und nich als großen sportler...


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Juli 2007)

überhaupt kein Problem
Hät auch lieber nen Bier als nen Powerbar Rucksack  

Bis allerdings diese WE beim DH Worldcup in Schladming Österreich und die nächsten drei Wochen DH fahren in Frankreich.


----------



## SciOps (7. Juli 2007)

Hi, bin neu im Forum aber schon mal mit ein paar Zabos im Tierpark gefahren. Drehe am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr eine eher gemütliche Runde auf Trials um Lauf ca 30km mit Einkehrschwung in der Wolfshöhe für ca. 3 Stunden. Wer Lust hat Treffen ist in Lauf Siememsstraße 7.

Gruß
SciOps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (21. Juli 2007)

SciOps schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu im Forum aber schon mal mit ein paar Zabos im Tierpark gefahren. Drehe am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr eine eher gemütliche Runde auf Trials um Lauf ca 30km mit Einkehrschwung in der Wolfshöhe für ca. 3 Stunden. Wer Lust hat Treffen ist in Lauf Siememsstraße 7.
> 
> Gruß
> SciOps



ENDLICH mal jemand aus lauf... hatte schon gedacht die laufer können nimmer auf 2 rädern fahren...
keiler marathon wer von euch fährt mit?
gruß flo


----------



## SciOps (21. Juli 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ENDLICH mal jemand aus lauf... hatte schon gedacht die laufer können nimmer auf 2 rädern fahren...
> keiler marathon wer von euch fährt mit?
> gruß flo



Na also geht doch.  Ich habe die Info zwar vor 2 Wochen gepostet, mache aber am So den 22.7. noch mal die Hausrunde. (Lauf, Reichswald, Nuschelberg, Neunhofen, Siemonshofen, Hubbels an der Autobahn, Dehnberg, Lauf)
Freue  mich auf Mitfahrer
SciOps


----------



## orchknurz (21. Juli 2007)

wann würdest du starten ?


----------



## SciOps (22. Juli 2007)

11 Uhr sorry habe erst jetz reigekuckt.

Gruß


----------



## rachbe (14. August 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ENDLICH mal jemand aus lauf... hatte schon gedacht die laufer können nimmer auf 2 rädern fahren...
> keiler marathon wer von euch fährt mit?
> gruß flo



Servus Laufer Biker.

Freue mich, dass es hier Mitglieder aus meiner nahen Umgebung gibt. ICh (m/36) bin neu hier im Forum. Wohne in Röthenbach/Pegnitz und fahr vorwiegend am WE rund um unseren Haus- sprich Moritzberg (auch weiter zum Nonnenberg, Deckersberg usw.). Bin zur Zeit oft allein unterwegs, weil meine Kumpels dauernd irgendwelche Dienste haben oder anderweitig verhindert sind  

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren würden.  Bin allerdings kein absoluter Downhill-Fan, sondern freu mich auch über einen knackigen Uphill. Also Bikepark und solche Geschichten sind gar nix für mich. Hab immer das Gefühl, dass die Biker hier im Forum schon sehr downhill-lastig sind, oder?

Also sollte jemand von Euch auch gerne ne normale Tour fahren, ich bin am Sonntag nachmittag (komm dann leider erst zurück) so gg. 15.00 Uhr am Start. Falls jemand Lust hat ne ca. 3 Stunden Tour mitzufahren, bitte melden.

Ansonsten viel Spaß im Matsch.....(falls' so weiterregnet  ) 

Grüße rachbe

PS. Was ist "keiler marathon"????


----------



## Lars-Nbg (14. August 2007)

Hi rachbe, wohne zwar nicht in der Laufer Gegend sondern in Nürnberg, bin aber auch öfters in der Gegend rund um den Moritzberg unterwegs. Vielleicht kann man ja mal eine Tour zusammen fahren. Oder am Wochenende gleich in die Fränkische raus.

Zu Keiler Marathon siehe: www.keiler-bike.de

PS: Ach ja, hab nächste Woche Urlaub. Also viel Zeit zum biken. Falls jemand Lust kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.

Gruß Lars


----------



## orchknurz (14. August 2007)

rachbe schrieb:


> Servus Laufer Biker.
> 
> Freue mich, dass es hier Mitglieder aus meiner nahen Umgebung gibt. ICh (m/36) bin neu hier im Forum. Wohne in Röthenbach/Pegnitz und fahr vorwiegend am WE rund um unseren Haus- sprich Moritzberg (auch weiter zum Nonnenberg, Deckersberg usw.). Bin zur Zeit oft allein unterwegs, weil meine Kumpels dauernd irgendwelche Dienste haben oder anderweitig verhindert sind
> 
> ...




Hi,
wo in röthenbach? bin vor kurzerm von r.bach nach rückersdorf gezogen.
gruß flo


----------



## SciOps (18. August 2007)

rachbe schrieb:


> Servus Laufer Biker.
> 
> Hallo rachbe,
> 
> ...


----------



## GFreude (21. August 2007)

Moin und schönen Gruß aus Hamburg,

ich bin vom 10.9. bis 15.9.07 in Nürnberg und begleite meine Frau zu einem Seminar. Tagsüber habe ich jede Menge Zeit zum Biken und würde gerne mit meinen VOITL MC VIII ein paar Runden in eurer Umgebung drehen.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar schöne Trails empfehlen. Es dürfen bloß ein paar Hm mehr sein ca. 1.500 - 1.900. Komme gerade von der Winkmoosalm und möchte meinen Trainingsstand noch ein wenig beibehalten.

Gibt es ggf. auch ein paar Bikekarten aus eurer Umgebung und welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Viele Grüße aus den hohen Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SciOps (22. August 2007)

Hallo

unter folgendem Link kannst du dir dem Mountainbike Guide Fränkische Schweiz bestellen.

Unter den 50 Touren findest du bestimmt was. Ist wie ein Moser Guide aufgebaut und hat sogar GPS Daten.

Ich habe auch noch drei Touren aus der BIKE - falls noch nicht genug.

Gruß
SciOps


----------



## SciOps (22. August 2007)

Hier der Link:

http://www.madmediaworks.de


----------



## GFreude (23. August 2007)

SciOps schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> unter folgendem Link kannst du dir dem Mountainbike Guide Fränkische Schweiz bestellen.
> 
> ...



Dank dir SciOps,

ich habe mir den Mountainbike Guide Fränkische Schweiz heute bestellt und werde zusätzlich noch mal auf den Bikeseiten schauen, ob ich die von dir genannten 3 Touren dort finde!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf 'ner Tour. Ich fahre eine relativ auffällige Doppelbrückengabel der Marke MC Air (früher Votec, jetzt Steinerdesign) und ein mattschwarzes Voitl-Fully!

Gruß


----------



## Didi123 (23. August 2007)

Vielleicht ist das etwas für dich: *klick*


----------



## GFreude (24. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das etwas für dich: *klick*



Hi Didi123,

vielen Dank! Die Streckenbeschreibung und die Art der Strecke (Trails) hört sich viel versprechend an!


----------



## i_lp (27. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Hi Didi123,
> 
> vielen Dank! Die Streckenbeschreibung und die Art der Strecke (Trails) hört sich viel versprechend an!



Sie haben Post =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (29. August 2007)

i_lp schrieb:


> Sie haben Post =)



Moin, ich habe leider keine Post erhalten! 

VG


----------



## i_lp (29. August 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe leider keine Post erhalten!
> 
> VG




dann stimmt die mail addy nicht die du hier angegeben hast. 

habs dir per PM geschickt


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2007)

geht morgen, donnerstag den 30.08., abends mal wieder was?

treffpunk: irgendwo im norden von nürnberg bzw. richtung moritzberg
zeit: ca. 17 bis 18 uhr


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2007)

hey, was ein Zufall  Ja, es geht was. Ich werd so gegen halb 6 von der Erlanger Straße Höhe Marienbergstraße Richtung Kalchreuth hochfahren. So wie's aussieht sind wir zu dritt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Outlaw888 (29. August 2007)

so ...

ich muss mich jetzt auch mal als laufer outen...ich bin neu hier und genauso neu beim biken...

hausberg moritzberg klappt aber schon ganz gut...

vielleicht kann man sich ja mal verabreden, damit ich nicht immer an den
guten sachen vorbeifahr...das gefühl hab ich nämlich...

gruß aus lauf

outlaw


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hey, was ein Zufall  Ja, es geht was. Ich werd so gegen halb 6 von der Erlanger Straße Höhe Marienbergstraße Richtung Kalchreuth hochfahren. So wie's aussieht sind wir zu dritt.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



ok, da bin ich dabei. damit ich auch mal die interessanten stellen im eigentlichen hauswald kennen lerne.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ok, da bin ich dabei. damit ich auch mal die interessanten stellen im eigentlichen hauswald kennen lerne.



wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2007)

mir egal, kann schon zur erlanger strasse kommen. ich schätze ja mal, du willst über neunhof nach kalchreuth?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2007)

ich fahr erstmal mit dem Auto hier von Mögeldorf Richtung Erlanger Straße, sammel zwischendurch am Nordring noch eine Mitfahrerin ein und fahr dann in das Wohngebiet hinterm Burger-King an der Erlanger Straße. Dort treffen wir uns dann mit dem 3. Mitfahrer. Zeitlich wollte ich gegen 16.45 in Mögeldorf losfahren, dass ich halt dann 'ne halbe Stunde später an der Erlanger Straße bin. Können ja ggf. nochmal telefonieren, sollte es später werden.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2007)

na dann bin ich kurz vor 17:30 an der kreuzung vorm burger king.

edit: du willst dann schon von da mit dem bike weiter fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D!rt Jumper (2. September 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> komme aus Zabo in Nürnberg und habe auch wieder mit dem Biken angefangen. Wenn Ihr Lust habt können wir ja mal Feierabends die Tiergarten Trails ablappern.
> 
> Willi



sers ich wohne in zabbo und Dirte immoment kavierlein und halt in zabbo rum 
wir fahren  imma so zu 3 oda zu 5 rum langsam machts keine gaudi mehr ;( also wenn du (ihr) bock hast können wir uns ja mal treffen und alle biken gehen   
aber erst so in einem monat weil ich warte noch auf meine neuenn felgen und auf meinen vorbau x'DD also SERS

D!rt Jumper


----------



## D!rt Jumper (2. September 2007)

meldet euch meine icq nummer:329655473


----------



## octaner (10. September 2007)

Tach allerseits - ich komme aus Fürth und hätte mal Bock, eine gemütliche Freeride-Tour in der Fränkischen zu unternehmen (kein Rennen). Leider hab' ich keine Ahnung, wo sich's da rentiert zu fahren. Falls jemand eine brauchbare Strecke kennt und Lust hat, dort mal wieder zu fahren, einfach bei mir melden. 
Übrigens bin ich auch gerne bereit, im Gegenzug die pikantesten Stellen im Fürther Stadtwald zu zeigen.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. September 2007)

Wir haben eh für die nächste Zeit ne Enduro/Freeride Tour in der Fänkischen geplant. Is halt sau anstrengend, aber macht nen riesen Spaß.
Allerdings solle das Wetter nen Biergartenbesuch erlauben. Man braucht ja nen Ziel vor Augen  

Werd Dir auf jeden Fall Bescheid geben wenns so weit ist.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Oktober 2007)

so mädels, wie sieht es denn bei den altbekannten aus?

wollen wir am sonntag mal wieder ne tour fahren? startpunkt vielleicht tiergarten und dann mal schauen, wer noch die besten wege kennt.


----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2008)

ich weis ja nicht, ob in nürnberg überhaupt noch jemand durch die gegend düst aber der orchknurz und ich wollen am sonntag gegen 12:00 uhr, also mittag, ein runde vom tiergarten richtung moritzberg, evtl. mit mitnahme von der scheune etc. und sonstigen höhenmetern, fahren.

falls es noch jemanden gibt, der sich daran beteiligen möchte, so kann sich dieser zur angebenen zeit am parkplatz löwensaal einfinden.

nur eine bedingung hätten wir: bitte keine anfänger, da wir weder bergauf noch bergab ewig warten möchten.

danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht, ob in nürnberg überhaupt noch jemand durch die gegend düst...



Klar doch, nur gibt's inzwischen zu viele verschiedene "Local-Touren-Threads", so dass alles etwas unübersichtlich ist.
Wollte Sonntag mit mudface 'ne Runde fahren, evtl. schließen wir uns an.
So lange ihr nicht im Marathontempo den Moritz hochrauscht sollte es speedmäßig schon passen!
Fahrt ihr vorher über Enten- (?) und Nonnenberg oder nur Moritz?
Ich geb' morgen Abend noch kurz Bescheid.

Ciao, Didi


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2008)

nein, marathontempo ist nicht angesagt, wir wollen nur keine kaffeefahrt draus machen. enten- und nonnenberg sollten auf jeden fall mit drin sein. müssen halt mal schauen, wie die waldarbeiter uns noch wege gelassen haben.


----------



## weichling (8. März 2008)

Ich würde gern mitfahren,
allerdings habe ich am Sonntagmorgen einen anderen Termin, und um 12:00 
am Löwensaal schaffe ich definitiv nicht. 

weichling 



speedy_j schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht, ob in nürnberg überhaupt noch jemand durch die gegend düst aber der orchknurz und ich wollen am sonntag gegen 12:00 uhr, also mittag, ein runde vom tiergarten richtung moritzberg, evtl. mit mitnahme von der scheune etc. und sonstigen höhenmetern, fahren.
> 
> falls es noch jemanden gibt, der sich daran beteiligen möchte, so kann sich dieser zur angebenen zeit am parkplatz löwensaal einfinden.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2008)

@weichling
wegen morgen weiß ich nicht, ob es für uns sinnvoll ist, die uhrzeit noch weiter nach hinten zu verschieben. sonst müsste ich die lampe mit einpacken, falls es dann doch zu spät beim heimfahren wird.
da ich jetzt aber wieder mal öfters längere touren mit ordentlich höhenmeter fahren muss, wird sich in der nächsten zeit sicher mal wieder ein gemeinser ausritt ergeben. 

@didi
ist eine entscheidung bei euch gefallen?


----------



## orchknurz (8. März 2008)

in nürnberg sind die biker wohl ausgestorben !!! ??? oder fährt noch jemand mit?


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2008)

die fahren alle in nem anderen thread.


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @didi
> ist eine entscheidung bei euch gefallen?



Jo, mudface und ich sind dabei. 
12 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz. 
Gebt mir ggf. ein paar Minuten Puffer, aber ich bemühe mich natürlich pünktlich zu sein...


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> die fahren alle in nem anderen thread.



anderes forum würde auch zutreffen. 


@didi
geht klar


----------



## orchknurz (9. März 2008)

Hey alle wieder daheim ??? 
@Flo/zabotrails- haben deine pedale noch gehalten ?
hat echt spaß gemacht...hatte am schluß 79km und 1227Hm auf der uhr.
ich finde diese runde hat eine fortsetzung verdient  

bis bald flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hey alle wieder daheim ???



logisch, hab sogar noch mal 100hm mehr.  

wegen nächster woche schauen wir mal, wie das wetter wird.
vergiss morgen nicht, dir für ostersamstag frei zu nehmen.


----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hat echt spaß gemacht...hatte am schluß 79km und 1227Hm auf der uhr.



Aua!


----------



## Florian (10. März 2008)

Gehalten ist was anderes, aber ich hab es heimgeschafft!

Die Nachfolger sind jedenfalls schon bestellt, so dass es nächstes WE wieder losgehen kann.

Die Runde war jedenfalls sehr schön und hat irre Spaß gemacht!


----------



## orchknurz (10. März 2008)

@flo ich hoffe nicht die gleichen pedale 

@all wer hätte lust nächsten Sa auf ne schnelle tour mit ca 1000hm  ?
   wenn wir nicht am TG starten sonder zb. Lauf oder Moritzberg könnten es auch bis 1500 werden. L U S T ???


----------



## Florian (10. März 2008)

@orchknurrz: Nicht ganz aber fast - immerhin haben sie ja auch etliche Jahre lang gute Dienste getan, ohne dass ich sie übermäßig pflegen musste.
Ich hab mich jetzt mal für die SL Variante entschieden - mal sehen wie lang die meinem Gewicht undd Fahrstil standhalten.

Auf ne Tour am nächsten Sa hätte ich gigantisch Lust, muss ich aber noch mit dem Familienrat besprechen.


----------



## Didi123 (10. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @all wer hätte lust nächsten Sa auf ne schnelle tour mit ca 1000hm  ?
> wenn wir nicht am TG starten sonder zb. Lauf oder Moritzberg könnten es auch bis 1500 werden. L U S T ???



Hi Flo,

mitfahren nicht, aber du könntest mir bei Gelegenheit eine grobe Tourenbeschreibung PNen/hier posten, damit ich das mal "inkognito" abfahren kann. 
Aber wenn, dann gleich die "richtige" Tour mit 1500 Hm.
Ich brauch' eine gute Trainingsrunde - im Sommer/Herbst zeig' ich's euch dann!   

Schonmal danke und bis dann, Didi


----------



## Mudface (10. März 2008)

Hi @*.* ,
nachdem das Anfänger-Niveau am Sonntag neu definiert wurde, suche ich nun Kumpels für eine Einsteigerrunde 8) bzw. versuche erstmal Eure 500hm Abkürzung zum Moritzberg zu überstehen, hihi. Oder wir fahren nur noch bergab.

Vorschläge für Trainingstouren werden natürlich gern angenommen. Der Bewerbungsbogen für eine erneute Fahrprüfung wird dann im Herbst ausgefüllt.

Schöne Grüße, Mudface


----------



## WürfelRadler (12. März 2008)

Hi, 
die Runde über den Moritzberg (ohne Abkürzung)hört sich ja interessant an. 
Ich hätte schon Lust auf eine flotte Runde.

Habt ihr euch schon entschieden, wo ihr startet.

Wahrscheinlich würden wir zu zweit kommen.

schöne Grüße


----------



## orchknurz (12. März 2008)

@WürfelRadler- noch steht nichts fest- wenn Hm gefragt sind würde ich moritzberg entenberg & co. unter die stollen nehmen und danach rüber nach schnaittach und auf die veste usw. teilweise sind dann aber auch straßen abschnitte dabei.
also der wetterdienst ist sich glaub auch nicht sicher, erst sollte es 20grad haben und jetzt noch 8grad .


----------



## rachbe (13. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @flo ich hoffe nicht die gleichen pedale
> 
> @all wer hätte lust nächsten Sa auf ne schnelle tour mit ca 1000hm  ?
> wenn wir nicht am TG starten sonder zb. Lauf oder Moritzberg könnten es auch bis 1500 werden. L U S T ???



Hi Jungs (und Mädels?),

1000 - 1500 HM am Samstag, das hört sich für mich ganz nach einer klasse Runde  an! Wollte am Samstag auch sowas in der Art fahren.

Ich dachte immer in diesem Thread sind nur echte "Bergab-Fans" vertreten  aber wenn das so ist.....
.... würd ich mich gerne anschließen, falls ich darf (Sollte ich bergab zu langsam sein, braucht ihr selbstverständlich nicht auf mich warten, ich find dann auch alleine wieder heim  ). 

Voraussetzung ihr startet tatsächlich in Lauf oder am Moritzberg (wohne in Lauf, da ist es immer a bisserl blöd, erst zum Tiergarten raus zu gurken).

Wetter soll nach Radio ja genial werden (wetter.com gibt sich noch a bisserl skeptisch).

Also ich würd mich freun wenns klappt und ich mei Runde net alleine drehen muß.

LG rachbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (13. März 2008)

Der Familienrat hat mir freigegeben - wann und wo geht's los?


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2008)

So Leute, hab jetzt endlich mein neues Spielzeug. Abgesehen von dem Treffen am Samstag, wenn es da so tägliche oder Weekend rides gibt, würd ich mich gerne mal einklinken. Ich hab zwar nen Enduro, aber den Berg den ich runterbretter, will ich auch selber hochfahren, also bin ich gegen Touren nicht abgeneigt. Wenn was zamleft, sagt einfach mal bescheid bei mir.

Gruß


----------



## orchknurz (13. März 2008)

Samstag 10:00 in Lauf Bahnhof rechts. so können die nürnberger mit der regionalbahn nach lauf kommen ohne zu schwitzen.
zum aufwärmen auf der straße nach weißenbrunn.klingenhof-entenberg-nonnenberg-moritzberg-rüber nach schnaittach,je nach lust und laune bis hohenstein und über hersbruck zurück nach lauf. unterwegs treffen wir evtl. 2-3 leute die ein stück mit uns mitfahren aber nicht die ganze strecke. 
für diese strecke brauchen wir 4-6std. je nach geschwindigkeit und evtl einkehren... ES KANN AUCH ABGEKÜRZT WERDEN .... 
Bitte gebt vorher bescheid ob ihr kommt oder nicht.
Danke, Flo
0162/5659386


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> du fährst mit!!!



vergiss es, 10 uhr ist mir viel zu früh.



ps: meine tel. nummer würde ich nicht unbedingt öffentlich machen.


----------



## WürfelRadler (14. März 2008)

@ orchknurz,

Hi, jetzt werde ich nicht so richtig schlau.
Ist das nun eine "Touristikfahrt" oder 
eher Trainig. 6Std wären ja dann deutlich über 
100km  

Zusagen kann ich leider noch nicht,
vielleicht ruft mich mein Brötchengeber


----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2008)

sieht nach kaffeefahrt aus.


----------



## orchknurz (14. März 2008)

ACHTUNG: ist zwar recht spät aber trotzdem<. da die nürnberger ja evtl. mit dem zug kommen  würde ich 11:00 vorschlagen-

Die tour soll eher  training als touristenfahrt werden.... 

Also 11:00 am Bahnhof Lauf Rechts---

gruß flo


----------



## Florian (14. März 2008)

Also obwohl ich Nürnberger bin war mir 10:00h lieber - ich schließe mich aber der Mehrheit an!


----------



## WürfelRadler (14. März 2008)

Na dann melde ich mal 2 Personen für morgen 11:00 Uhr an.

Bitte eine kurze Nachricht,
wenn doch schon um 10:00 Uhr gestartet wird.

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut.
Und manchmal brauch ich ein wenig Karrenzzeit

@ orchknurz
im "Last Minute Biking" steht noch Startzeit 10:00 Uhr.
Was ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (14. März 2008)

11:00 ist richtig und warm soll es auch werden


----------



## g0ldfish (14. März 2008)

@all: an Touristikfahrten wäre ich sehr interessiert  als absoluter Newbie werde ich sicherlich bei eurer Trainingsrunde (noch) nicht mithalten können. 

Falls ihr aber mal eine Recom-Ausgleichs-Entspannungsrunde plant- nehmt mich mit!! 

Viel Spaß beim Radeln morgen!!


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (15. März 2008)

g0ldfish schrieb:


> @all: an Touristikfahrten wäre ich sehr interessiert  als absoluter Newbie werde ich sicherlich bei eurer Trainingsrunde (noch) nicht mithalten können.
> 
> Falls ihr aber mal eine Recom-Ausgleichs-Entspannungsrunde plant- nehmt mich mit!!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Radeln morgen!!



Zur Kaffeefahrt würde ich mich anschließen  

@gOldfish: Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg in Köln


----------



## Beerchen (15. März 2008)

BlackBeauty5700 schrieb:


> Zur Kaffeefahrt würde ich mich anschließen


Bei einer Kaffeefahrt würd' ich auch mitfahren 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (15. März 2008)

Nette Kaffeefahrt !!! fast 1700Hm schlammige trails und super mitfahrer... 
ein dickes Lob an bigfoot-der die strecke mit dem singlespeeder gefahren ist + starrgabel... 
ich hoffe es klappt übernächstes wochenende. PS leider muss ich ab nächster woche bis mitte mai jeden samstag bis 12:00 arbeiten.
@all danke und bis zum nächsten mal --- gruß flo ---


----------



## speedy_j (15. März 2008)

sag mal die strecke an. weiviel km sind es denn geworden und welche zeit hab ihr gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (15. März 2008)

hallo. stimmt mit ner kaffeefahrt hatte es nichts zu tun.
dank noch mal an flo ( orchknurz )   gruß hebolaco


----------



## hebolaco (15. März 2008)

hi speedy j,  4,32h - 72km - 1650 hm    gruß


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. März 2008)

Hi, ganz tolle Tour heute, 
so stelle ich mir Mountainbiken vor.
(vieleicht nicht ganz so matschig  )

Das können wir gerne wiederholen.


----------



## Florian (16. März 2008)

> hallo. stimmt mit ner kaffeefahrt hatte es nichts zu tun.



Na wenigstens scheint es euch schnell genug gewesen zu sein, obwohl ich immer hinterhergekeucht bin!


----------



## bigf00t (17. März 2008)

> hallo. stimmt mit ner kaffeefahrt hatte es nichts zu tun.


versteh ich nicht?! also zumindest mein rad sah danach schon sehr kaffee-braun bis kaffee-schwarz aus...


----------



## orchknurz (18. März 2008)

meins auch   hatte noch keine zeit zum waschen, und so kann man nicht fahren--alles schleift und knirscht....
@all- wer will wer hat noch nicht? werde am sa. oder so. je nach wetter ne kleine tour fahren 2-4std. diesmal nicht zu schnell da auch frischlinge an board sind. start um 12:00 in Lauf -
gruß flo


----------



## Didi123 (18. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> diesmal nicht zu schnell


Mal sehen.
Würde mich schon interessieren, was in deinem Sprachgebrauch "Frischlinge" sind...


----------



## orchknurz (18. März 2008)

da es recht kalt ist wird die tour nicht ewig dauern und nicht vollgas gefahren...geschlafen aber auch nicht...


----------



## hebolaco (18. März 2008)

ervus,
ich rede mal mit @WürfelRadler vielleicht sind wir wieder an bord. 

gruß hebolaco


----------



## g0ldfish (18. März 2008)

Ich kann am Samstag leider nicht, da ich zu meiner Familie fahre 

Dafür sind BlackBeauty und ich heute eine supergeile Tour gefahren!!!  

@blackbeauty: bist du gut Heim gekommen??? Einfach geradeaus fahren war genau richtig. Ich bin direkt an meiner Haustür angekommen. 

Nur da wo es links zur Autobahn geht, macht der Radweg wohl einen Knick, das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden und bin einfach geradeaus geradelt... so la-la-la vor mich hin, dann dachte ich, oh komisches Pflaster, der Weg sieht ja so hubbelig aus... hab dann ein wenig (!) abgebremst... und dann machte es in meinem Kopf *klick*, ich hab erkannt, warum der Weg so anders aussieht, hab eine Vollbremsung hingelegt und bin trotzdem gegen die Leitplanke geknallt   ...die ist da einfach aus der Erde herausgewachsen und war gottseidank noch ganz klein... 

Jetzt weiß ich, das Hinfallen auch nicht schlimm ist. Ich selbst bin dann über die kleine Leitplanke gekullert. Aber ist nix passiert, ich hab ne Schramme am Knie (wie immer am rechten) und einen blauen Fleck am Ellenbogen und mein Rad hat zwei Lackschäden an der Gabel und das Gummi, das den Sensor des Tachos hält, ist durchgeschlagen. Hab ich dann mit Pflasterband fixiert- gut das ich das mithatte  

Ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour!!! Jederzeit wieder!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (18. März 2008)

@gOldfish: Bin gut nach Hause gekommen und wurde Gott sei Dank von keiner Leitplanke angefallen  Die Tour war wirklich schön, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen. 
Mit Deinem Klebeband machst Du sogar MacGyver noch Konkurrenz  
Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Didi123 (18. März 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ...geschlafen aber auch nicht...



Schon klar, ich fahr' ja auch nicht zum Spass mit dem Rad durch die Pampa!  
Ich überleg' noch...


----------



## villex (19. März 2008)

Hi,

da ich mich auch bald in den Nürnberger Gefilden herumtreiben werde, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für einen Level eure Ausfahrten haben?
Ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Touren oder mehr Endurolastig? Seid ihr mit Clickies oder mit Flats unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. März 2008)

villex schrieb:


> Ist der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Touren oder mehr Endurolastig? Seid ihr mit Clickies oder mit Flats unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß



was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Und was die Schwerpunkte angeht: hängt ganz davon ab, bei wem du mitfährst. Es gibt Leute, die fahren eine sehr lockere 20km Tour in die Eisdiele oder in gut 3,5 Stunden nach Ungelstätten zum Käsekuchen essen (sind so knapp 40km) und andere fahren 4,32h - 72km - 1650 hm (siehe oben). Und wieder andere fahren in der selben Zeit vielleicht 10km am Tiergarten rum: erst Stromschneisen-DH, dann 3er Line und dann noch ein paar andere DHs dort in der Ecke. Deswegen sag einfach, was du fahren willst, dann melden sich schon ein paar Leute, die das selbe fahren wollen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (21. März 2008)

ich glaube bei dem wetter braucht man keine 4std. tour fahren ! oder?


----------



## Didi123 (22. März 2008)

Bist gefahren?
Soll ja das ganze lange WE so bleiben...


----------



## orchknurz (22. März 2008)

@didi vorgestern bin ich kurz gefahren---mal wieder ein platten---
werde heute gegen mittag fahren. 1-max 2-3 std. je nach wetter ...vor 12:00 geht aber nichts...
gruß flo


----------



## Didi123 (22. März 2008)

Zieh' aber vorher Winterreifen auf... 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## colombera (22. März 2008)

Hallo hat jemand Lust morgen um 10.00 Uhr Mtb oder RR zu fahren?
Start Eingang Tiergarten
Gruß Colombera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (23. März 2008)

RR im Schnee   ??? falls es aufhört zu schneien fahr ich ne runde mit dem bike...


----------



## colombera (23. März 2008)

Mit Schutzblech am RR kein Problem die Straßen sind geräumt. Fahre aber wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Bike auf Waldautobahnen.


----------



## shift (23. März 2008)

Hey alle,

geht einer heute Richtung Hetzles riden?
Ich fahre ab Erlangen oder Neunkirchen ab.....

Gehe so gegen 12 Uhr.

bye stefan


----------



## g0ldfish (25. März 2008)

@blackbeauty + orchknurz: schön war es!! Da haben wir die einzigen Stündchen schönes Wetter abgepasst, wenn ich mir das draußen so anhöre...

die Leitplanke war diesmal auch ganz artig--- hab aber auch einen verdammt großen Bogen drum gemacht! 

Ich freu mich auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## orchknurz (22. April 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf Ne tour am Sonntag ?
ca 3-5std wird allerdings eher training als Kaffeefahrt....
Start Ist in Lauf- autobahn-trails-"berge" alles dabei. Hm 1000 aufwärts
gruß flo


----------



## WürfelRadler (22. April 2008)

Gerne, aber nicht zu spät.  
Nachmittag muss ich wieder zu Hause sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. April 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf Ne tour am Sonntag ?
> ca 3-5std wird allerdings eher training als Kaffeefahrt....
> Start Ist in Lauf- autobahn-trails-"berge" alles dabei. Hm 1000 aufwärts
> gruß flo




Hallo, wo ist denn dein Ziel ?


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2008)




----------



## Ansbach_Racer (22. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


>



aha, wohl etwas zuviel  was , hihi, frage nicht aus langeweile, da ich nicht gleich um die Ecke wohne wäre es mir schon hilfreich gewesen, aber da ich davon ausgehe das es ne Runde in dem Bereich wird leider von der An- und Abfahrt für mich zeitlich nicht machbar, viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Racer87 (22. April 2008)

Waer vielleicht auch mal dabei. Komm aus Diepersdorf und da wuerde sich das doch anbieten. Hast du schon nen PLan wohin ihr fahren wollt?? Bin noch nicht sooo fit, wuerde dann vielleicht zwischendurch irgendwo aussteigen, kenn mich aber auch aus rund um Lauf also sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Wann wolltest du los?? Und wo trefft ihr euch immer?


----------



## Florian (22. April 2008)

Bei mir ist noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich im Lande bin - Interesse hab ich auf jeden Fall und werd mich bis zum WE an oder abmelden!


----------



## orchknurz (22. April 2008)

Start und Ziel An der S-Bahn in Lauf um 10:00 
ich würde die strecke der letzten tour gerne wiederholen,evtl was auslassen oder dranhängen... also ca 60-85km und 1200-1700Hm (ohne einkehren) also genug trinken u. riegel einpacken...
gruß Flo


----------



## hebolaco (23. April 2008)

hallo. bin auch wieder dabei. dann bis sonntag. 

gruß hebolaco


----------



## Florian (23. April 2008)

Nochmal für so langsame wie mich: S-Bahn heißt Lauf *links *der Pegnitz, oder?

Die S-Bahn aus Nürnberg kommt 10:01h an - ich werde da sein!


----------



## orchknurz (25. April 2008)

Hi,
S-Bahn ist Links der Pegnitz. der Zug fährt nich so oft.
Wetter wird Super ! wer kommt nun mit ?


----------



## krumpik (25. April 2008)

hallo, bin vor kurzem nach Lauf eingegangen und lerne gerne einige neue Trails und Bikers kennen. Fahre ich auch mit.  
gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigf00t (26. April 2008)

ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder am start sein. werde von nbg per rad hinrollern. falls da jemand mitfahren möchte, könnto man sich in erlenstegen treffen. hoffe nur, dass ich auch den s-bahnhof finde...  

bf


----------



## Racer87 (26. April 2008)

Bei mir siehts leider doch nicht so gut aus,also werd morgen wohl nicht am Start sein.Hoff, dass es wann anders mal klappt, euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Florian (26. April 2008)

Auf mich bitte nicht warten - ich hab heut den ganzen Tag ein Volleyballturnier gespielt - wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, tut einem absolut alles weh.


Ich entscheide morgen kurzfristig, ob ich es schaffe oder nicht!


----------



## orchknurz (26. April 2008)

Also wer nicht kommt verpasst ne gute tour 
werde die strecke etwas ändern-und ein stück auf dem fränkischen gebirgsweg einbauen-auch burg hohenstein-schnaittach und schöne abfahrten-danach richtung lauf-schönberg-moritzberg-klingenhof-entenberg-nonnenbereg-gersberg-moritzberg und nach lauf zurück....
werden doch einige Hm werden  

0162/5659386
Wer ist nun an board ?
gruß flo

@florian geht nicht gibts nicht


----------



## thyrax (26. April 2008)

Hi,

also ich würde gerne noch mitfahren morgen. Komme aus Nürnberg und werd mit dem Rad nach Lauf fahren. 
Die Tour hört sich ganz schön heftig an. Werd mich evtl. früher verabschieden wenn ich nicht durchhalte. 

Also dann bis morgen um 10 Uhr in Lauf am Bahnhof.

Ciao Henning


----------



## orchknurz (26. April 2008)

Bitte kommt zum Linken Bahnhof S-bahn...


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. April 2008)

Alles klar 10:00 Uhr Bahnhof wie letztes mal.

Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden.


----------



## orchknurz (27. April 2008)

@Würfelradler = NEIN eben Nicht =letztes mal bist du zum rechten bahnhof gefahren,dort fährt der zug. Treffpunkt ist der Linke Bahnhof ( S-Bahn)... falls jemand zum falschen bahnhof kommt oder die S-bahn nicht findet ruft mich am Handy an. 


bis später, flo


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Heute 5:46



senile bettflucht oder warst aufgeregt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (27. April 2008)

Nach knapp 1900hm und ca 90km bin ich echt froh ein heißes bad zu nehmen...hat wie immer richtig spaß gemacht...

@ Speedy= kann doch net länger schlafen,nervt echt manchmal


----------



## hebolaco (27. April 2008)

war wieder echt ne super tour und vor allem super mitfahrer. nen dank an flo.  gruss hebolaco


----------



## bigf00t (27. April 2008)

ja, hat spaß gemacht. nur am asphaltanteil sollten wir nochmal arbeiten  .
schön zu wissen, wo man hier auch mal knackig bergauf fahren kann!

bis zum nächsten mal, bf


----------



## Didi123 (27. April 2008)

Spaß konnte man in euren ernsten Mienen aber beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, als ihr den Moritzberg runter seid...


----------



## krumpik (27. April 2008)

Nochmal vielen dank für ein tolles Tour. Bin zwar tollal müde, aber hat spaß gemacht. Werde schon freuen für nächste Ausfahrt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## orchknurz (27. April 2008)

@Didi = Servus alles ok?
sind doch eingekehrt aber hatten einen schattigen platz... etwas ausgekühlt und dann noch bergab wars mir verdammt kalt---deshalb der gesichtsausdruck...
wann fährst mal wieder mit?
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (27. April 2008)

> Bin zwar tollal müde,



Das beschreibt nicht einmal annähernd, wie ich mich fühle - seit ich daheim bin kann ich mich kaum mehr bewegen. Aber das nächste mal bin ich gern wieder dabei!


----------



## Didi123 (28. April 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Didi = Servus alles ok?
> sind doch eingekehrt aber hatten einen schattigen platz... etwas ausgekühlt und dann noch bergab wars mir verdammt kalt---deshalb der gesichtsausdruck...
> wann fährst mal wieder mit?
> gruß flo



Hi Flo, danke alles bestens!
Ruf' mal ne Kaffeefahrt aus, dann bin ich dabei - deine Trainingseinheiten sind mir zu stressig!


----------



## bigf00t (19. Mai 2008)

bei mir geplant für donnerstag:  tagestour ab pegnitz. 

hinfahrt per bahn, rückfahrt nach nbg per mtb, ca. 100km mit ausreichend hm.

jemand interesse?

bf


----------



## Didi123 (19. Mai 2008)

Interesse? Hab' ich!
Training oder Kaffeefahrt?

Wieviel Höhenmeter?
Bis 1500 bei moderatem Tempo geh' ich mit.

Zusage unter Vorbehalt. Könnte noch was dazwischen kommen.
Wann willst du zeitlich starten (Nbg. Hbf)?


----------



## orchknurz (20. Mai 2008)

Hey, 
du willst den fränkischen gebirgsweg fahren !!! ???
lust habe ich, wollte Do. evtl mal länger rr fahren... 
geb morgen bescheid


----------



## bigf00t (20. Mai 2008)

abfahrt: NBG 0848 Uhr Gleis 16
der nächste geht leider erst zwei stunden später.


> Training oder Kaffeefahrt?


weder noch. tagestour eben, wird schon ein bißchen anstrengend werden. auf die 100km kommen sicher auch 2000hm zusammen. falls es ja zuviel wird kannst du dich unterwegs auch einfach wieder in den zug setzen (die günstigste variante zum zugfahren ist wohl sowieso das vgn-tagesticket). pausen soll es zwischendurch auch öfter geben , eine einkehr ebenfalls - wenn sich was schönes findet. noch fragen?


> du willst den fränkischen gebirgsweg fahren !!! ???


ähm, warum nicht?  
ich hab bisher eigentlich nur einen blick auf die karte geworfen um zu sehen welcher abfahrtsort günstig ist. die genaue route muss ich mir noch ausdenken. spätestens bei der zugfahrt findet sich die zeit dafür  .

würde mich über gesellschaft freuen!


----------



## Florian (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde es wie Florian halten und morgen Bescheid geben. Da ich seit Freitag mein neues RR hab wollte ich eigentlich auch ne lange RR - Runde drehen. Da meine Eltern ca 90km von Nürnberg wohnen hatte ich an ne Runde dahin und zurück, mit dazwischen ner Tasse Kaffee und evtl. Kuchen daheim gedacht.


----------



## orchknurz (20. Mai 2008)

Florian schrieb:


> Ich werde es wie Florian halten und morgen Bescheid geben. Da ich seit Freitag mein neues RR hab wollte ich eigentlich auch ne lange RR - Runde drehen. Da meine Eltern ca 90km von Nürnberg wohnen hatte ich an ne Runde dahin und zurück, mit dazwischen ner Tasse Kaffee und evtl. Kuchen daheim gedacht.



@florian, da komm ich doch mit zu deinen eltern wenns da was zu futtern gibt   
also ich würde für dotag doch eher mtb bevorzugen da es net so warm ist... für ne lange rr runde sollte es schon angenehm warm sein und wir könnten doch am SA mal LAAAANGE rr fahren oder ? (wetter.de) da kommt der hebolaco bestimmt auch mit. klar soweit
gruß flo


----------



## bigf00t (20. Mai 2008)

na dann überlegt mal  

@flo: ankunft pegnitz für den zug aus nbg wäre ca. 09.20 uhr.

start ist nbg hbf, hatte ich oben vergessen. wenn ihr mir definitiv zusagt, wer mit ab nbg fährt, würde ich dann auch gleich die fahrkarten kaufen. da muss ich mich aber auch drauf verlassen können! denke die tageskarte für die gesamten vgn-raum wird das günstigste sein. kostet 14,- für zwei mann samt rädern.


----------



## Florian (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dabei und würde mir gern den Platz im Partnerticket ab N für mich und mein Rädchen reservieren.

Ich komm dann einfach kurz vor Abfahrt ans Gleis am HBf.

Ciao
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigf00t (21. Mai 2008)

super. ich kaufe dann also ein solches ticket und finde mich anschließend auch am bahnsteig ein. 

@hr. knurz: kommst du? wenn, da reist du ja sicher seperat an?!

didi ist anscheinend raus?!

so, ich geh jetzt erstmal in keller - mir ein rad basteln, mit dem ich auch fahren kann...  

bis morgen, bf


----------



## orchknurz (21. Mai 2008)

Klar fahr ich mit 
DER DIDI BESTIMMT AUCH !!!!!! ???? (komm schon   )
wie sieht es mit snoopy13,speedy und den anderen verdächtigen aus? keiner lust auf ne schöne tour?


@Bigfoot -fährt der zug über lauf bzw. rückersdorf? dann muss ich nicht nach nbg kurbeln .
gruß flo


----------



## speedy_j (21. Mai 2008)

ich muss morgen erst mal wieder mein rad in schuss bekommen. hat ein bißchen gelitten nach dem 3 tages rennen letztes wochenende. vielleicht geht am sonntag mal wieder was.


----------



## Mudface (21. Mai 2008)

Hi liebe Folterknechte, 
Didi und ich verzichten lieber auf dieses schmerzhafte Erlebnis, chch.

Schöne Ausfahrt, Mudface


----------



## bigf00t (22. Mai 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Hi liebe Folterknechte,
> Didi und ich verzichten lieber auf dieses schmerzhafte Erlebnis, chch.
> 
> Schöne Ausfahrt, Mudface


naja, so schmerzhaft wirds nbach dem heutigen abend schon nicht werden. zumindet glaube ich, dass wir jetzt im bar-calona nicht mehr sooo gern gesehen sind...  

@knurz: pn.

RE 3407 (Zuglauf vom: 22.05.08) Halt	Ankunft	Abfahrt	Gleis	Aktuelles
Nürnberg Hbf 	  	08:48 	16 	
Hersbruck(r Pegnitz) 	09:04 	09:06 	2 	
Neuhaus(Pegnitz) 	                09:18 	09:18 	2 	
Pegnitz 	09:27 	                09:33 	1 	
Schnabelwaid 	                09:39 	09:40 		
Creußen(Oberfr) 	                09:44 	09:45 	1 	
Bayreuth Hbf 	                 09:54

bis morgen, bf


----------



## Didi123 (22. Mai 2008)

bigf00t schrieb:


> zumindet glaube ich, dass wir jetzt im bar-calona nicht mehr sooo gern gesehen sind...



was is passiert...? 

ich sage übrigens ab, hab' jetzt eh keine chance mehr rechtzeitig aus den federn zu kommen!


----------



## hebolaco (22. Mai 2008)

servus. vielleicht samstag mit dem rr. wünsche euch viel spass.

gruss hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (22. Mai 2008)

Moin,
schade schade,,, aber sa. geht bestimmt was !
ich steige um 9:04 in Hersbruck zu.
bis gleich flo


----------



## orchknurz (22. Mai 2008)

Alle wieder daheim?
war ne echt schöne tour,,,besonders die ersten 35km der strecke... 
2000hm auf knapp 100km sind echt ok
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (22. Mai 2008)

Ja - ziemlich kaputt und von mäßig begeisterter Frau empfangen bin ich gut daheim angekommen.


----------



## orchknurz (22. Mai 2008)

meine hatte gute laune, naja hab mit leckeren sachen vom italiener nachgeholfen  das zieht immer und das BESTE ,ich muss heute nicht mehr ausgehen etc etc... puuhh
dann sei lieb zu ihr (wegen samstag)  
Alternative zum RR ist die strecke von fichtelgebirgsmarathon abfahren(70km)-würde leichte vorteile ergeben für den 1.6.


----------



## bigf00t (22. Mai 2008)

also ich fühl mich jetzt irgendwie leicht müde...

den gebirgsweg müssen wir mal länger fahren. hab vorhin mal nachgeschaut - frankenweg ist die verlängerung des fänk. gebirgswegs. letzterer beginnt bei blankenstein (wo im übrigen der rennsteig endet).

bf


----------



## orchknurz (22. Mai 2008)

mich reizt der Fränkischegebigsweg in voller länge .in 4 tagen sollte es machbar sein


----------



## bigf00t (24. Mai 2008)

ich hasse es , wenn sich manche meiner prophezeihungen erfüllen  
das war dann zecke nr. 3 für dieses jahr.
naja, wenigstens weiß ich, wer schuld ist...


----------



## orchknurz (24. Mai 2008)

Viel Knoblauch essen,,der scheckt auch den zecken nicht...
wer hat Montag lust zu biken? kann  8:00 und 16:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigf00t (31. Mai 2008)

morgen (so 01.06.)
1400 uhr
am buck
~4-5h 
cc + pausen nach lust und laune


----------



## orchknurz (31. Mai 2008)

Morgen 9:00 Fichtelgebirgsmarathon


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2008)

morgen ca: 10 uhr: ochsenkopf, talstation süd


----------



## Didi123 (1. Juni 2008)

bigf00t schrieb:


> morgen (so 01.06.)
> 1400 uhr
> am buck
> ~4-5h
> cc + pausen nach lust und laune



gute zeit.
wie schnell...?

cc heißt 'schnell', oder?


----------



## Mudface (1. Juni 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> morgen ca: 10 uhr: ochsenkopf, talstation süd



Fährst Du dort öfter im Park? Mit mehreren? Können uns gern mal zusammentun. Würde aber auch gern eine Endurotour im Fichtelgebirge fahren.

VG, Mudface


----------



## bigf00t (1. Juni 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> gute zeit.
> wie schnell...?
> 
> cc heißt 'schnell', oder?


nö, kein geheize. ist ja so schon warm genug  . also falls du kommst, dann schreib bitte nochmal (oder ruf an -> pn). sonst fahr ich ein bißchen später. war ein langer abend...  

bf


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Fährst Du dort öfter im Park? Mit mehreren? Können uns gern mal zusammentun. Würde aber auch gern eine Endurotour im Fichtelgebirge fahren.
> 
> VG, Mudface



nur ab und an fahr ich mal hoch. dort trifft man auch immer wieder die gleichen leute: lettenbrüder crew, fahrradkiste werksfahrer etc. sobald stefan (reo-fahrer) wieder fit ist, werden wir sicher noch einmal hochfahren. am 21/22 juni ist auch ein dh-rennen für jedermann (nur ohne lizenz).


@orchknurz
wie lief es bei dir gestern, bist gut durchgekommen und hast nicht das letzte stück am ok geschoben?
hab dich leider vom lift aus nicht gesehen.


----------



## orchknurz (2. Juni 2008)

Moin, 
bin mit erkältung gestartet- das rennen war echt gut, auch der 6.platz ist ok,,aber 30min nach dem rennen gings bergab... ich hoffe bis zum sonntag wieder fit zu sein für den Tegernsee-marathon- 
wie siehts bei dir aus am sonntag ? magst mitfahren? 
gruß flo


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Juni 2008)

Gut zu hören, dass es dir soweit wieder gut geht, 
dass du schon ans nächste Rennen denken kannst. 
Wir sind aber auch nicht mehr lange geblieben.

Gruß


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin mit erkältung gestartet- das rennen war echt gut, auch der 6.platz ist ok,,aber 30min nach dem rennen gings bergab... ich hoffe bis zum sonntag wieder fit zu sein für den Tegernsee-marathon-
> wie siehts bei dir aus am sonntag ? magst mitfahren?
> gruß flo



hast du es eilig gehabt oder hab ich irgendwelche leistungsschübe verpasst? welche strecke bist nun gefahren?

tegersee ist nix für mich. soll eine total langweilige strecke sein ohne technischen anspruch. das ist dann reines tempobolzen und liegt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (16. Juni 2008)

jetzt poste ich's hier auch noch...

kleine sonntagstour am 29.06.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4850295#post4850295

hat jemand bock mitzufahren falls gerade kein marathon stattfindet...?


----------



## orchknurz (22. Juni 2008)

???Nürnberger was ist los???

        DO: 17:30 Tiergarten-Brunn-Moritzberg-Birkensee-Tiergarten


----------



## Florian (22. Juni 2008)

Klingt gut, kann ich aber noch nicht sicher sagen!

Anderer Vorschlag: 
Samstag: Steinbrüchlein - Schwarzachklamm - Sophienquelle - Altdorf - Weißenbrunn - Nonnenberg - Moritzberg - Brunner Berg - Tiergarten

Sehr schöne Trails und auch ein paar Hm  - ziemlich viele km

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juni 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ???Nürnberger was ist los???
> 
> DO: 17:30 Tiergarten-Brunn-Moritzberg-Birkensee-Tiergarten



mal schauen wie ich von arbeit weg komme



Florian schrieb:


> Klingt gut, kann ich aber noch nicht sicher sagen!
> 
> Anderer Vorschlag:
> Samstag: Steinbrüchlein - Schwarzachklamm - Sophienquelle - Altdorf - Weißenbrunn - Nonnenberg - Moritzberg - Brunner Berg - Tiergarten
> ...



nö, da wollt ich auf ein triallauf von der süddeutschen


----------



## WürfelRadler (23. Juni 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ???Nürnberger was ist los???



Dürfen auch Nicht-Nürnberger mitfahren?   



@Florian : Interesse schon, kann aber erst Ende der Woche zusagen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juni 2008)

und ich brauch das OK vom Arzt und dann ne Familienpackung Grundausdauer. Das mit dem Arzt regelt sich hoffentlich morgen, und mit der Kondition müssen wir mal sehen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (23. Juni 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und ich brauch das OK vom Arzt und dann ne Familienpackung Grundausdauer. Das mit dem Arzt regelt sich hoffentlich morgen, und mit der Kondition müssen wir mal sehen...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hey Stefan,wieder fit? wenn die kondi nicht reicht kann dich der würfelradler schleppen....bergauf fährt er für 2


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juni 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,wieder fit? wenn die kondi nicht reicht kann dich der würfelradler schleppen....bergauf fährt er für 2



Das mit dem wieder fit wird sich gleich zeigen, hab um 9.20 nen Termin beim Doc. Und das mit der Kondition muß ich dann mal in der nächsten Zeit testen, was da noch geht. Weil mit einem Abschleppseil am Rad fahren ist auch irgendwie doof 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (25. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts jetzt mit morgen aus, habt ihr nun lust oder ist fußball wichtiger? sagt bitte bescheid weil ich dann rr fahren würde falls keiner kommt.
auch fürther dürfen mit 
thanx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Flo,

ich würde schon wollen. 
Aber nachdem ich heute auf einem nassen Holzsteg 
zu Boden gegangen bin, kann ich erst morgen früh zusagen.
(Nein, ich brauch kein neues Schlüsselbein )


Gruß

Würfelradler


----------



## orchknurz (25. Juni 2008)

@Würfelradler-oha was machst du für sachen ??? wünsch dir gute besserung....
da morgen ja auch ein em spiel läuft und sich kaum jeand meldet würde ich es lieber auf So verschieben !
gruß flo


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> da morgen ja auch ein em spiel läuft und sich kaum jeand meldet würde ich es lieber auf So verschieben !
> gruß flo



was nun? heute:

[ ] ja
[ ] nein
[ ] vielleicht


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. Juni 2008)

... na dann wohl heute nicht.

Morgen würde mir auch gut passen.

Am Wochenende bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## hebolaco (6. Juli 2008)

hi, bin wieder im lande. 

zwei wochen urlaub sind echt zu wenig. 

wie sieht,s mit trieb am 24.08. aus, fährt jemand mit ?

gruß hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (6. Juli 2008)

Ich, aber der ist doch erst im august !!!
gegenfrage, wer von euch fährt den arber mit (im juli)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (6. Juli 2008)

sorry ,meinte ja auch august. 

gruß hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (6. Juli 2008)

beim arber sind es mtb 60km oder 120km und rr 3 strecken bis zu 250km
die 60km mtb strecke ist schnell und flach nur 850hm


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juli 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> die 60km mtb strecke ist schnell und flach nur 850hm



da hat sich das für mich erst recht erledigt. auch das höhenprofil von der 112km strecke ist zum :kotz:


----------



## karstenr (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich wohne auch seit Anfang des Jahres wegen der Arbeit die Woche über an der Stadtgrenze N- Fürth und möchte meine Trainingsrunden auch nicht alle alleine fahren.
Kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus und fahre daher viel die gleichen Strecken. 
Meist rüber zum Flughafen, weiter durch den Wald nach Kalchreuth, dort eine Runde und wieder zurück.
Bei meinen Abendrunden muss ich nicht immer alles geben,  fahre auch mal nur eine Runde mit Badestop am Baggersee bei Dörmitz / Kleinsendelbach. 
Für meine Trainingsrunden hier habe ich allerdings mein MTB nicht zur Verfügung, da ich hier nur ein Rad lassen kann. Fahre daher hier mehr auf Teer und mal einen guten Schotterweg mit einem 28Zoll - Cross Rad.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## bigf00t (9. Juli 2008)

morgen (donnerstag), feierabendrunde 1800 uhr am buck.
tempo: zügig.


----------



## karstenr (9. Juli 2008)

Meinst Du N-Buch (am Flughafen)?
Habe mal im Plan geschaut: Komme dort über Georg Ziegler Weg - Irrhainstr. + dann Schiestlstr. Durch den Wald Ri. Kalchreuth  (DO 18:00Uhr könnte passen) 
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## norman68 (9. Juli 2008)

karstenr schrieb:


> Meinst Du N-Buch (am Flughafen)?
> Habe mal im Plan geschaut: Komme dort über Georg Ziegler Weg - Irrhainstr. + dann Schiestlstr. Durch den Wald Ri. Kalchreuth  (DO 18:00Uhr könnte passen)
> Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/



Nein "Buck" ist der Schmausenbuck am Tiergarten


----------



## bigf00t (9. Juli 2008)

genau, schmausenbuck ist das richtige stichwort. und zwar der parkplatz am hotel auf dem schmausenbuck. den findest du, wenn du vorm tiergarten links abbiegst und der schmausenbuckstr bis zum ende folgst. 

ist für dich aber von der anfahrt ne ecke länger. buch liegt zwar auch näher an meiner behausung, aber wirklich ansprechende geländewege konnte im reichswald richtung kalchreuth noch nicht entdecken...

würde mich auf jeden fall über gesellschaft freuen


----------



## orchknurz (11. Juli 2008)

Moin Stefan,
wir sollten auch mal wieder ne runde fahren


----------



## bigf00t (11. Juli 2008)

ja, sollten wir. würde für nächstes we wiedermal was längeres anpeilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (11. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mal mit dem Paul Pfinzing Weg (PP) 95km ohne An-und Heimfahrt.
Hat jemand Ahnung wo man am besten einsteigt. Am Moritzberg bergauf ein Zeichen , das der weg nach rechts abgeht. Hab gehört ab Nbg. ca 140km.


----------



## bigf00t (13. Juli 2008)

colombera schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit dem Paul Pfinzing Weg (PP) 95km ohne An-und Heimfahrt.
> Hat jemand Ahnung wo man am besten einsteigt. Am Moritzberg bergauf ein Zeichen , das der weg nach rechts abgeht. Hab gehört ab Nbg. ca 140km.


hab mir das mal auf der karte angeschaut - sieht nach einem lohneswertem unternehmen aus. irgendwie ist mir der weg vorher nie aufgefallen...

vorschlag: start am buck, zum moritzberg, von dort PP-weg gegen den uhrzeigersinn bis moritzberg und wieder retour nach nbg. das lässt die (natürlich nur theoretische, denn natürlich fahren wir durch  ) möglichkeit in höhe lauf in den zug zu steigen.

termin: sa 19.07.08, 0830 am buck.

wer kommt mit?

bf


----------



## colombera (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan, 19.07. geht bei mir nicht bin bei 24h race. Ne Woche später Sa. od. So? Ich glaube der Weg ist nur in eine Richtung ausgeschildert (im Urzeigersinn).


----------



## orchknurz (13. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nur am Sonntag also 20.7.


----------



## weichling (13. Juli 2008)

Braucht ihr einen GPS-Track ?  An einigen Stellen ist der
Weg nur dürftig ausgeschildert.
Kann leider noch net mit fahren. 
Bin noch Invalide. Und wenn bin ich am 20.07 noch nicht wieder fit. naja mal
sehen. Ich befürchte ihr seid mir zu Schnell

Grüße Weichling



orchknurz schrieb:


> Ich kann nur am Sonntag also 20.7.


----------



## orchknurz (13. Juli 2008)

@weichling WAS IST PASSIERT ???


----------



## bigf00t (13. Juli 2008)

mh, hat sonst noch jemand terminwünsche? ich schätze mal das bekommen wir nicht unter einen hut - ich kann nämlich definitiv nur noch im juli.

@weichling: mit gps track kann zumindest ich nichts anfangen, ich halts da eher mit der traditionellen karte. aber danke fürs angebot. ansonsten: weichling!  (welches körperteil fehlt dir denn?)


----------



## colombera (14. Juli 2008)

Der 26.07 od. 27.07 sind doch noch Juli. Im August bin ich auch weg.


----------



## colombera (14. Juli 2008)

Oh Mann hab total vergessen, dass ich am 27.07. beim Arbermarathon angemeldet bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (14. Juli 2008)

colombera schrieb:


> Oh Mann hab total vergessen, dass ich am 27.07. beim Arbermarathon angemeldet bin.



Ich auch


----------



## weichling (14. Juli 2008)

Ich halt es auch eher mit Karte. Der GPS-Track ist ja so zustande gekommen. Eventuell ist der GPS-Track im Vorfeld zur Tourplanung hilfreich. Aber ich weiß ja eigentlich, dass das dem ESK-Kodex widerspricht.  

Folgende Teile sind malad: rechte Hüfte, und rechte Schulter. Prellungen 
und Muskelzerrungen, Sehnenscheidenentzündungen. Sind Folgen einer 
Erdung bei den Hügeln am  Wildpferdegehege bei Tennenlohe/Erlangen vor 3 Wochen.

Heute morgen konnte ich den 1. ersten Mini Bunnyhop mit Flats auf dem Weg in die Arbeit machen.  

Ich wurde ja gerne mitfahren. Aber der PP-Weg ist am 20.07. noch zu
belastend. 

grüße
weichling



bigf00t schrieb:


> mh, hat sonst noch jemand terminwünsche? ich schätze mal das bekommen wir nicht unter einen hut - ich kann nämlich definitiv nur noch im juli.
> 
> @weichling: mit gps track kann zumindest ich nichts anfangen, ich halts da eher mit der traditionellen karte. aber danke fürs angebot. ansonsten: weichling!  (welches körperteil fehlt dir denn?)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juli 2008)

irgendwie sind alle zur zeit etwas kaputt....


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2008)

ich nicht mehr 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bigf00t (14. Juli 2008)

so, dann sag ich einfach mal start am sonntag, 20.07.
habe auch noch ein link im zabo-forum gesetzt.



weichling schrieb:


> Ich halt es auch eher mit Karte. Der GPS-Track ist ja so zustande gekommen. Eventuell ist der GPS-Track im Vorfeld zur Tourplanung hilfreich. Aber ich weiß ja eigentlich, dass das dem ESK-Kodex widerspricht.


wie das richtig funktioniert, durfte ich erst letzte woche wieder erleben. durch die einsamen, sandigen weiten der uckermark folgte ich dem obersten - da brauchte es nichtmal eine karte... 
genaueres über dieses phänomen erfährt man z.b. in diesem lesenswerten artikel.


----------



## weichling (15. Juli 2008)

Hab nur ne Digitaluhr. Ich würde im Uhrziegersinn fahren. Sonst schiebts die schöne Abfahrt vom Nonnenberg hoch und fährt die Schotterpiste runter. 

Also:  Schulter Moritzberg ->Ottensoos ->Reichenschwand (erste nenneswerte Steigung) -> Morsbrunn



bigf00t schrieb:


> hab mir das mal auf der karte angeschaut - sieht nach einem lohneswertem unternehmen aus. irgendwie ist mir der weg vorher nie aufgefallen...
> 
> vorschlag: start am buck, zum moritzberg, von dort PP-weg gegen den uhrzeigersinn bis moritzberg und wieder retour nach nbg. das lässt die (natürlich nur theoretische, denn natürlich fahren wir durch  ) möglichkeit in höhe lauf in den zug zu steigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (18. Juli 2008)

Sorry, samstags muss ich jetzt immer arbeiten und sonntag ist fast immer ein marathon angesagt, di+mi+do+ hab ich frei und hätte zeit für lange touren....
gruß flo


----------



## bigf00t (19. Juli 2008)

mhh, ich fühl mich die ganze woche schon nicht so wirklich toll. bei dem riesigen interesse, ists sicher auch nicht schlimm wenn ich die sache erstmal abblase.

@flo: hast du in der woche immer frei, oder nur jetzt. wäre auch mal ne möglichkeit...

bf


----------



## orchknurz (19. Juli 2008)

@Stefan: DI+MI+DO hab ich jetzt immer FREI- dafür Samstag immer bis 20:00 versuche an diesen tagen langstrecke zu fahren... bzw. Mittwoch 18:30 mit dem scr in Schnaittach ca 15-35 Leute für ca 2-3std.
@all hat noch jemand an diesen tagen frei oder zeit? 
Mo+Fr kann ich morgens Trainieren bis ca 11:30
gruß flo


----------



## colombera (21. Juli 2008)

@ Flo: Do hätte ich auch meistens Zeit. Müsste halt rechtzeitig Bescheid wissen.
Gruß Edi


----------



## todmoog (22. Juli 2008)

Möchte an der Stelle "dezent" auf den Verkauf meines Lapierre X-160 hinweise


----------



## colombera (23. Juli 2008)

@bigfoot: meinen Arberstartplatz hat jemand anders übernommen.
Hast du Lust und Zeit am So 27.07 dem Paule seinen Weg unter die Räder zu nehmen. Treffpunkt wie gehabt Buck (Löwensaal) wäre 8.30 ok.


----------



## bigf00t (26. Juli 2008)

wird bei mir leider nichts. habe die woche gekränkelt und fühle mich alles andere als fit...


----------



## colombera (26. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan gute Besserung. im Herbst gibts bestimmt auch noch ein paar schöne Tage für lange Touren. 
Bis bald
Edi


----------



## Lars-Nbg (18. August 2008)

Hi, fährt jemand am Sonntag den Marathon in Trieb ?
Falls ja, dann könnte man zusammen anreisen.


Gruß Lars


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (18. August 2008)

Hi, wie es aussieht bin ich in Trieb dabei. Muss nur ein paar Teile von mir und meinem Bike wieder in Ordnung bringen, nachdem es mich gestern richtig schön gelegt hat Wann würdest Du am Sonntag los fahren?



Lars-Nbg schrieb:


> Hi, fährt jemand am Sonntag den Marathon in Trieb ?
> Falls ja, dann könnte man zusammen anreisen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-Nbg (18. August 2008)

Hi, da ich noch die Startunterlagen abholen muss, müsste ich um 8.00 in Trieb sein. Los wollte ich in Nürnberg so um 6.15. Ach, fahre übrigens die 68km/1700hm Runde. Falls Du mit willst melde dich bei mir.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Ace of spades (18. August 2008)

@Lars-Nbg & BlackBeauty5700

Tach zusammen,

seid Ihr die Strecke schon mal gefahren ? Evtl. könnt Ihr mir ein kurzes Feedback geben da meine bessere Hälfte Lust auf ein kleines Race hat...ist halt recht kurzfristig....

Merci vorab 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. August 2008)

Na da schau an,

da trainiert einer wieder (un-) heimlich


----------



## Ace of spades (18. August 2008)

hihihi....

auf gehts Marcus ! Hardtail in Kofferraum und dann Kette rechts


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. August 2008)

Wär schon mal witzig, 

aber ich denke nicht dass es so eine gute Idee ist mit meiner Rippenfraktur und meinem jetzigen konditionellen Zustand am Marathon mit 850HM/Runde teizunehmen. Außerdem hab ich noch von der Schwangerschaft meiner Frau min. 10Kg zuviel auf den Rippen


----------



## Ace of spades (19. August 2008)

ääähhh...hmmmm... Warum hast DU 10 kg mehr wenn deine FRAU schwanger war ?? Aber die kannst du jetzt abtrainieren wenn euch euer Kleiner Nachts auf Trab hält! Das erhöht den Grundumsatz 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. August 2008)

Hi

daß man automatisch mit der Frau zunimmt ist ja weit verbreitet. Man(n) muss ja schließlich die Reste der übergroßen Portionen oder " ne schmeckt mir jetzt doch nicht mehr" übernehmen. Aber das erfährst du ja selbst noch früh genug am eigenen Leib .
Leider purzeln die Pfunden nach der Geburt mein Mann nicht, im Gegensatz zu meiner Frau.
Mit dem Abtrainieren muss jetzt zügig passieren, nicht dasss die 10 Kg für immer haften bleiben. 

Wenn die Rippen nicht so schmerzen würden, wäre ich gerne auf Marathon mit, aber ich beschränk mich jetzt doch erst lieber mal mitm Reichswald.
Apropos, wir drehen am Donnertstag evtl wieder ne Runde, weil mein Schwager meine Federgabel testen will (deswegen kurv ich zu Abwechslung wieder mal mitm HT).

Allen hier noch viel Spaß und Glück beim 11. Franken-Bike-Marathon


----------



## Ace of spades (16. September 2008)

Sevus zusammen,

http://www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de/

Einfach mal als Info für alle die sich am "Saisonende" nochmal austoben möchten. Ist von euch schon mal jemand dort gefahren bzgl. Streckeninfo ?

Gruß Ace


----------



## todmoog (1. November 2008)

Hat jemand Lust bei dem Spitzen-Wetter heute Nachmittag eine (Enduro-) Runde zu drehen?
Ich könnte bis ca. 14:00h an einem Treffpunkt (Kalchreuth, Tiergarten, Fürther Stadtwald) im
Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth sein. Da ich recht flexibel bin, lege ich mich weder auf den Treffpunkt
noch die exakte Uhrzeit fest.


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt - wird sonst zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (3. November 2008)

WINTERPOKAL : das Team Nürnberger Eisbrecher hat noch einen platz im Team frei--- wer will wer hat noch nicht ?
Gruß Flo


----------



## orchknurz (17. November 2008)

hat jemand lust rennrad zu fahren ? momentan fahre ich zwischen nbg-lauf-hersbruck-gräfenberg und neumarkt meine runden...
gerne auch tagsüber


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. November 2008)

Hi, Rennrad habe ich keines mehr, aber ich könnte aufs HT Slicks schmeißen. 

Wie sieht es mit dem Winterpokal aus. Noch was frei?

Muss am Ball bleiben, nur alleine kann ich mich bei dem Wetter immer nur mit neuen Teilen ködern, die getestet werden wollen. 

PS: Länger als 2std ist mir zu kalt. Im Wald gehts ja noch, aber über Land.....brrrrr
Bin dieses Jahr irgendwie ne Frostbeule.

Oder auch so mal ne gemütliche Runde. Hab gerade den ersten Anflug von Erkältung überstanden und will nicht gleich übertreiben.
Einfach mal weng "rumeiern".  Hauptsache in Bewegung blieben. 

Gut wäre ein Start ab Nürnberg, oder Zirndorf geht auch noch. Hab keine große Lust mich erst ins Auto zu setzen. 


Ach ja, hab hier was von Trieb gelesen. Gute Veranstaltung. Bin da mein erstes Rennen gefahren. Da war die 3/4 Runde ca. 72km lang. (vor 4 jahren) Bin davor nie weiter als 50km gefahren und hab mir damals eingebildet die 70km druchheizen zu können...........mir war noch nie so schlecht, nen Krampf im Hinteren Oberschenkel hatte ich auch.

Schneckenlohe ist aber auch geil. Bin da 2005 das letzte mal gefahren. Die volle Strecke. Nächstes Jahr will ich wieder Rennen fahren. Trieb, Schneckenlohe, Fränkisch Schweiz Marathon und ein paar Biathlon.

Brauch aber dringend Leute fürs Training und die mit mir da hin gehen. Da macht die ganze Sache viel mehr Spaß. Platzierung egal, will mal die Marathontauglichkeit meines 150mm Fullys testen.  Hauptsache Spaß.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. November 2008)

Ja da schau an.... und wieder gesund?

Werd am Sonntag auch wieder ne Runde im Reichswald rumeiern, evtl sogar mal zu angenehmeren Zeiten, da es bei Frost in der Früh nicht wirklich motivierend ist. (Hofffentlich wirds ein Snowride)

Nach Schneckenlohe wollten wir dieses Jahr auch, aber die Kondition hat sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen, naja, mal schaun wie es nächstes Jahr wird.
Leider bin ich als Trainingspartner noch Welten davon entfernt mitzuhalten , da ich auch zur Zeit mitm Kind nicht regelmäßig zum Fahren komme.


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. November 2008)

bin am sonntag evtl im reichswald unterwegs, allerdings von erlangen kommend.
wer lust hat kann ja eine runde mit drehen. wird allerdings nur sprunglastig sein, sprich panzerrampen, kicker und die kleinen drops bei der alten cross strecke.

genaue uhrzeit schreib ich nochmal rein falls ich sicher weiß das ich fahre


----------



## orchknurz (18. November 2008)

@MTBermLus
Sorry ein Team besteht aus max. 5 Leuten...wir sind vol...
aber mit uns fahren darf jeder...
PS ich bin die OBERFROSTBEULE hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (19. November 2008)

Etwas weniger FR lastig wÃ¤re mir lieber, genauso wie in der NÃ¤he.

Erst 20km mit dem Auto um dann zu Radeln.........mich kekst Autofahren voll an. Ich hasse es. 

@Cube.Team.Biker

Ich war/bin dieses Jahr auch auf einem absoluten Konditionstiefstand.

Mir hat es dieses Jahr hier in der Gegend einfach keinen SpaÃ gemacht.
Nach 2 Jahren in den Voralpen auch kein Wunder. Laufpartner hatte ich auch keinen, so viel der Duathlon im September auch flach. Dieses Jahr keinen Wettkampf, letztes Jahr nur zwei. Einmal Berglauf und ein Duathlon.

Jetzt: 7 Kilo zuviel und das einzige was mich zur Zeit immer mal wieder zum Radeln bringt ist die Vorfreude aufs Fully. 

â¬: Mampfe Ã¼brigends gerade wieder Schokolade.........


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. November 2008)

@MTBermLuS

dir kann noch geholfen werden .... 

Wir fahren meist zu zweit Dienstag abend (von Fürth Richtung Heroldsberg = Ausdauertraining) und am Wochenende im Fürther im Stadtwald, aber auch Steinbrüchlein und Reichswald.

... und wenn du unbedingt laufen willst dann, dann bin ich auch dabei.


PS: Wir waren in Schneckenlohe


----------



## orchknurz (20. November 2008)

@WürfelRadler
also laufen möchte ich mit dir nicht....naja wenn du ein bein daheim lässt dann schon  
gruß flo


----------



## hebolaco (21. November 2008)

@WürfelRadler , wie siehts aus am Sonntag. Drehen wir ne Rund ? 
     Gruss hebolaco

Schneckenlohne, war nicht schlecht.


----------



## WürfelRadler (21. November 2008)

Dieses Wochenende sieht es schlecht aus,
vieleicht am Sonntag, nicht so zeitig, eine kurze Stadtwaldrunde.

@orchknurz 
Wie siehts aus? Jetzt wenn es nass und schmuddelig wird,
lohnt sich doch wieder so eine Moritzbergrunde wie im Frühjahr.
... oder du traust dich doch mal auf fremdes Terrain


----------



## orchknurz (22. November 2008)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende sieht es schlecht aus,
> vieleicht am Sonntag, nicht so zeitig, eine kurze Stadtwaldrunde.
> 
> @orchknurz
> ...




ich bin für alles zu haben. im moment habe ich aber kein fahrbereites mtb und fühle mich gezwungen rr zu fahren... bei dem wetter eher rennrad driften siehe fumic auf YouToube = Soller drifting, aber auf schnee 
 *** als alternative zum bikepark osternohe *** Rennrad drifting am Moritzberg *** 
 frostige grüsse


----------



## Lars-Nbg (28. November 2008)

Hi, ich wollte am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr eine Runde ab Tiergarten drehen. Geplant sind je nach Wetter so 2,5 - 4 Std. Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

Gruß Lars...


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. November 2008)

Länger als zwei halte ich nicht aus. Zu kalt. Nach 90min fange ich an zu frieren und schau das ich heim komme.
Ich schwitz aber auch immer so stark. Trotz Gore undn Co. 
Mag wieder frühling haben. 20° und Sonne


----------



## hebolaco (30. November 2008)

@WürfelRadler. war doch ne schöne runde heute, oder. Dienstag dann 18                     Uhr am Fuchsloch. 

                     > vielleicht schließt sich noch jemand an, na Flo, Lust <

                                gruss hebolaco


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. November 2008)

Do und Fr hätte ich frei. Nochwer zufällig.
Wenns Wetter nur halbwegs mitspielt Fahre ich an beiden Tagen. Stadtwald Fürth oder so. Tiergarten würde mich mal interessieren. Da war ich noch nie.

Haupsache ich muss nicht erst mit dem Auto irgendwo hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mein Bike bis Dotag fertig ist würde ich auch zum tiergarten kommen...habe di+mi+do immer frei 
@hebolaco : wie gesagt momentan nur rr aber mein bike müsste diese woche fertig werden. ist dein neues bike schon da?????????
gruß flo


----------



## hebolaco (1. Dezember 2008)

Servus,Tiergarten ist uns zu weit ! Stadtwald oder steinbrüchlein ist eher was für uns. Freitag, Stadtwald-Runde wenn WürfelRadler dabei ist oder Steinbrüchlein. @Orchknurz, ne erst Februar. was ist mit Deinem Centurion, hast jetzt en Hardtail daraus gemacht .RR vielleicht am Wochenend .Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (2. Dezember 2008)

Fr+Sa arbeite ich bis 20:00 und fahr danach halt noch ne kleine runde RR...
werd mir am freitag  in der arbeit mal ein hardtail zusammenstellen mit sub 9kilo aber ob ich es auch kaufe???????????????? Basis ist ein Tomac carbon Rahmen mit ca 1000gramm
mein fully müsste diese woche auch wieder fit sein  
gruß flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Dezember 2008)

Also gegen ne Runde Stadtwald ab DO+Fr hätte ich auch nichts. Brauch da nur 25min hin oder so. Zur alten Feste zumindest. Wenn der Fürhter Stadtwald gemeint war.

Zu zweit oder mehr macht es mehr Spaß und man kann vielleicht mal ein paar Fotos schießen.

Wie gesagt ich habe frei. Wenn es nicht Regnet könnte man so um die Mittagszeit mal ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich mach mich jetzt mal fertig und bin so in 30-40min an der alten Feste.

Von dort werde ich dann etwas durch den Stadtwald fahren, am "Spot" vorbei usw...

Wenn einer Lust/Zeit hat kann er ja auch mal in die Gegend fahren.

<-KTM Radl mit Gelber Gore Packlite Jacke


EDIT: So wieder da. Sind doch 3std geworden.


Aber mal von Biker zu Biker.

Es gibt im Stadtwald wirklich schon genug "Spots", gaps, kicker usw. 

Muss ich denn wirklich mittlerweile jeden halbwegs flowigen Singletrail mit so Schanzen verbauen. Es gibt da wirklich genug Möglichkeiten zum Springen.
Jeder kleinere von Mutter Natur geschaffene Hügel, Felsen was auch immer wird total verschandelt indem er mit Lehm und Ästen noch ausgebaut wird.
Erfreut Euch halt an dem was da ist. 

Es hat was von Bikepark, wenn es überhand nimmt und da kann ich schon verstehen das manche Leute sich darüber aufregen. 

Außerdem lasst halt die kleinen natürlichen Sprünge so wie sie sind. Es soll Leute geben die keine 10m weit springen wollen sondern sich schon über 3m freuen. 

Da fehlt mir das "Indernaturfeeling" wenn überall rumgeschaufelt wird. 
Ich kenne den Stadtwald jetzt seit Sommer diesen Jahres und so langsam sollte mal jemand einen Baustop ausrufen!

Ja, der Wald ist für alle da. Die Betonung liegt auf ALLE.

Das wollte ich jetzt nur mal loswerden, auch wenn es hier warscheinlich voll untergeht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also ich mach mich jetzt mal fertig und bin so in 30-40min an der alten Feste.
> 
> Von dort werde ich dann etwas durch den Stadtwald fahren, am "Spot" vorbei usw...
> 
> ...



wo ist denn viel gebaut worden? In der Ecke vom Achterplätzchen sind ein paar Sprünge verschwunden, ein paar aber auch wieder dazugekommen. Veste ist ziemlich unverändert und Richtung Felsenkeller tut sich auch nicht soo viel.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich Dir jetzt schlecht beschreiben. Da gibts ne Menge schmal Pfade die ich vor ein Paar Wochen erst gefahren bin und da war alles normal. Jetzt sind ein paar Absätze vergrößert worden und "Schanzen" hinzugekommen.

Nicht bei der Veste, da ist alles so gebliebe wie es ist. Beim Felsenkeller ist das denke ich auch nicht, der ist doch auf der anderen Seite der Straße. Oder?

Ich fahre immer ziemlich planlos im Stadtwald rum. Hab mich beim Joggen da, sogar mal verlaufen. 

Achterplätzchen sagt mir auch nichts, aber ich kann mir denken was du meinst.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

Achterplätzchen ist noch in Zirndorf, bei einem relativ großen Waldspielplatz bzw. dem Gelände der Armbrustschützen. 

Und so insgesamt muss ich sagen, es geht imho im Stadtwald mit irgendwelchen Bauaktionen. Es gibt keine sinnlosen Northshores, die Ecke um die Veste ist im Vergleich zu 2 oder 3 Jahren echt ruhig und im Rest vom Wald war noch nie wirklich viel los. Die Kicker-Line in der Nähe des Waldkrankenhauses existiert leider nicht mehr (gibt auch ein paar Fotos vom Nachher-Zustand hier im Forum), die war auch ohne Erdbewegung abseits von Wanderwegen gebaut. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,
wer hat lust auf ne kleine mtb tour rund um lauf am sonntag? 
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Dezember 2008)

nur wenn ich mit mädelstempo mitfahren darf... keine ahnung muss mal schauen, ob ich bis dahin wieder genug gesund bin.


----------



## orchknurz (13. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag 10:00 an der S-Bahn in schwaig für 2-3std schneeballschlacht---
gruß flo


----------



## orchknurz (14. Dezember 2008)

@speedy    bist noch nicht gesund?  war lustig bei dem wetter-  
gruß flo


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2008)

doch doch, bin schon wieder fit. aber 10 uhr ist noch kuscheln mit dem bett angesagt. zumal ich es eh erst heute gelesen habe.


----------



## orchknurz (15. Dezember 2008)

du kommst morgens nicht aus dem bett und ich kann nicht schlafen...bin heute schon so um 3 aufgestanden und muss erst um 13:30 in die arbeit-
bei der nächsten tour fährst mal wieder mit, war lustig...


----------



## bigf00t (15. Dezember 2008)

he, mein rad ist jetzt zweifarbig! braun-schwarz.
ich glaube demnächst singlespeede ich die karre...

bis zum nächsten mal!

bf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

also, die Jungs mit den weiten Hosen fahren in dem thread...Freeride Stammtisch Hersbruck


----------



## orchknurz (28. Dezember 2008)

ABSCHLUSSTOUR  AM 31.12.2008
siehe Winterpokal Forum unter Nürnberger Eisbrecher
gruß flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat morgen Urlaub und fährt ne kleine Runde. 
Stadtwald FÜ, oder auch in der Nähe irgendwo.
HT oder Fully Strecke, egal. 
Nehme auch mal den Foto mit.

EDIT: Das mit Morgen......besser gesagt heute.


----------



## bigf00t (9. Januar 2009)

morgen!

mag wer sonntag ne runde mitradln? start so um 1200 in nürnberg oder näherer umgebung und dann immer schön durch den schnee...

bf


----------



## orchknurz (9. Januar 2009)

wo willst du starten? habe bestimmt zeit...

komme gerade aus der arbeit (nbg) nach lauf mit dem rad bei -10grad
gestern habe ich einen radfahrer in T-Shirt fahren sehen. pegnitzgrund nbg-fürth,wahnsinn und ich in gore eingepackt mit heizung in den schuhen und trotzdem schmerzen in den händen nach 3std. radln 
grüsse flo


----------



## bigf00t (11. Januar 2009)

verdammt, hab irgendwie verpennt zu antworten. sorry. fahre jetzt gleich los...


----------



## orchknurz (21. Januar 2009)

sind hier alle im Winterschlaf ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

nö, nur letzten Sonntag war der einsetzende Nieselregen etwas nervig: die ersten 20km gings gut, aber dann wars doch eher zäh...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (21. Januar 2009)

na wenigstens is  der stefan noch unterwegs...


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

wobei ich im Moment dabei bin, meinen etwas verspäteten Winterschlaf zu planen: Metallentfernung steht an, mit ein paar Wochen Zwangspause...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (22. Januar 2009)

stimmt da war was,wird es ein langer schlaf ?
gruß florian


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. Januar 2009)

Babypause/Winterschlaf/keine Zeit/zuviel Arbeit....nenn es wie du willst.
Bin schon agressiv weil ich nicht zum Biken komme, das Wetter spielt da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

@ Reo
Na endlich kommt der unnötige Ballast mal raus. Viel Glück


----------



## bandys (24. Januar 2009)

hi leute habt ihr wieder ma was vor?? voll langweilig zur zeit in nürnberg  
und das wetter is auch mist  und keiner von mein kumpels hat lust bissl die gegend unsicher zu machen  hat wer von euch vielleicht interesse?? (nürnberg) erlenstegen/mögeldorf/innenstadt*G* keine ahnung egal wohin  wo es halt gute strecken gibt.. vielleicht kennt hier ja noch jemand gute strecken... würde mich freuen  
achja ich kann auch ohne tandem *G*
also meldet euch 

gruß
chris


----------



## oo7 (25. Januar 2009)

Momentan kommt nicht so richtig Spass auf ohne Spikes:





... heute im Dillenberger Wald
Die dh tracks sehen so ähnlich aus


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Januar 2009)

siehste, ich hab mich da garnicht erst reingetraut und bin lieber einmal um den Dillenberg herumgefahren 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oo7 (25. Januar 2009)

weichei *hehe* 

edit: Rund um den Druidenstein liegen perfekt zugesägte Stämme in der Gegend rum.
Vielleicht sollte man mal einen kleinen Ausflug mit Hammer und Schaufel machen.


----------



## g0ldfish (25. Januar 2009)

um den Tiergarten herum waren die Wege heute auch geeist...


----------



## orchknurz (25. Januar 2009)

da hatte man heute auf dem rr mehr spaß 
der entenberg ist oben noch nicht zu befahren...


----------



## orchknurz (26. Januar 2009)

schau mal....
drehe die boxen laut auf und klicke auf den LINK,
viel spaß 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cInm5hdNoTA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Januar 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## dorfhansi_2 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo meld mich auch mal bei euch. ich Guide in der Frankenalb Hohenstein,Glatzenstein,Pegnitztal usw. Start: Schlossberg Igelwirt Parkplatz,aber erst wieder im Frühjahr sag mal so ab März.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Januar 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wobei ich im Moment dabei bin, meinen etwas verspäteten Winterschlaf zu planen: Metallentfernung steht an, mit ein paar Wochen Zwangspause...



tolle Wurst: in dem OP-Bericht, den ich bekommen hab, stand was von 6 - 9 Monaten drin, das nach der OP das Metall wieder raus soll. Jetzt war ich in der Klinik, nen Termin ausmachen, schauen die mich groß an und meinten, dass sei ein Fehler mit den 6 - 9 Monaten   weil sie inzwischen zur Sicherheit die Platten mind. 12 Monate drinlassen. Und länger kanns auch sein "ach, wir bekommen das auch nach 2 Jahren noch raus". Deswegen gibts nen Sommer mehr mit Metall und raus kommts erst irgendwann im Winter (im nächsten  )

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (27. Januar 2009)

@reo 
ups so lange noch? 
Heftig


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Januar 2009)

Naja, der Punkt wieso die jetzt etwas länger warten ist der, dass bei 2 oder 3 Leuten das Schlüsselbein noch nicht 100% fest war und wieder gebrochen ist, kurz nachdem die Platte raus war. Und die sind wohl nicht wieder draufgefallen, sondern es eine eher normale Belastung... Und da wollen die eben keine Risiko eingehen, warten noch mind. ein Vierteljahr länger und machen sie dann erst raus. Seitdem ist so ein wiederholter Bruch nicht mehr vorgekommen. Und ehrlich gesagt lauf ich lieber noch ne Weile länger mit rum, als dass mir irgendwann im Sommer am Oko das Schlüsselbein beim fahren wieder bricht :kotz:

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (28. Januar 2009)

passt zwar net ganz zum thema, aber hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem "bike guide fränkische schweiz" gemacht? 
dieses ringbuch mit der gps-cd, das es beim stadler gibt.
lohnt sich da das geld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Januar 2009)

also ich kenn jemanden, die den Macher des ganzen kennt  Und mit der bin ich schon einige Touren aus dem Guide gefahren. Insgesamt recht nett, wirklich lange Touren sind net drin, es ist alles im Bereich 15 - 25km, ein paar sind länger. Höhenmetermäßig sind die Touren eigentlich immer unter 1000hm. Gibts ja auch alles hier: http://www.madmediaworks.de/ Da die Touren zum guten Teil auf markierten Wanderwegen verlaufen, kann man sich natürlich auch einfach the good ol' Fritsch Wanderkarte kaufen und sich auf deren Basis selber Touren bauen. Wenn du keinerlei Ideen hast, was du so fahren kannst ist der Guide schon praktisch, die letzten Touren bin ich inzwischen auf gut Glück  nach Karte gefahren und da kamen genauso nette Touren bei raus.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## jilldill (28. Januar 2009)

Die kenn ich auch... Kauf ruhig den BikeGuide, der Tomsky braucht Geld für den Mount Everest und schlecht ist das Buch auch nicht. Mir persönlich gefallen ja die Einkehrtipps am besten...


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Januar 2009)

jilldill schrieb:


> Die kenn ich auch...



also Zufälle gibts, man glaubt es nicht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (29. Januar 2009)

oo7 schrieb:


> weichei *hehe*
> 
> edit: Rund um den Druidenstein liegen perfekt zugesägte Stämme in der Gegend rum.
> Vielleicht sollte man mal einen kleinen Ausflug mit Hammer und Schaufel machen.



wäre ne geile sache und ich wäre sofort mit dabei.... aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das erbaute nicht lang steht


----------



## Boogeyman (30. Januar 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> passt zwar net ganz zum thema, aber hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem "bike guide fränkische schweiz" gemacht?
> dieses ringbuch mit der gps-cd, das es beim stadler gibt.
> lohnt sich da das geld?



Ich habe das Buch auch und bin auch schon ein paar schöne Touren daraus gefahren.


----------



## orchknurz (25. Februar 2009)

@all es wird zeit für eine kleine tour-langsam und auch für anfänger zu schaffen...
evtl. Sonntag wenn das wetter passt 
gruß florian


----------



## speedy_j (25. Februar 2009)

bin in den bergen.


----------



## OldSchool (25. Februar 2009)

Hi, wo willst du fahren?

Hier in Kalchreuth ist es umöglich im Wald zu fahren.

Ist das in Nürnberg anders?


----------



## orchknurz (25. Februar 2009)

liegt hier nicht schon genug von der weißen schei...???
wünsch die trotz schnee viel spaß dort....aber fahr mal wieder mit


----------



## hofschalk (28. Februar 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @all es wird zeit für eine kleine tour-langsam und auch für anfänger zu schaffen...
> evtl. Sonntag wenn das wetter passt
> gruß florian



also ich wäre dabei. aber ich nehm dann den halbsatz mit dem anfänger in anspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (28. Februar 2009)

war heute morgen im wald...sieht noch nicht so gut aus... 2-3 tage wird es wohl noch dauern bis man ne vernünftige schlammschlacht veranstalten kann...
werde morgen RR fahren....falls jemand lust hat ?


----------



## Florian (28. Februar 2009)

Hi FLo,
wir fahren morgen ne kleine RR-Runde, allerdings schon um 8:00h und nur für 2 Stunden.

Treffpunkt 8:00h - Ecke Regensburger Str. - Valznerweiherstr. (Da wo's halt zum Stadion geht)

Ciao
Florian


----------



## orchknurz (1. März 2009)

Hi Florian,
schade, um 8 am sonntag bei der kälte ? fahre erst mittag los wenn es knapp 10grad erreicht.
gruß flo


----------



## Florian (1. März 2009)

Das ist halt ne Familienfreundliche Zeit!

Aber 3,5° ist kein Spasssssssss!


----------



## orchknurz (17. März 2009)

@all :
Sonntag geht evtl. ne kleine tour die auch für anfänger geeignet ist.
wenns wetter passt... start ist in Lauf oder evtl. Tiergarten


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. März 2009)

Hi,

bin auch noch recht frisch dabei und suche Leute aus Nürnberg um abwechslungsreiche Touren zu fahren. Nicht zuu lang, aber schon eher tourenorientiert, aber am besten mit schönen Wurzeltrails und "kleinen Jumps etc.". Fahre auch nur HT, also daher kein großartiges "rumhüpfen".

Wenn jemand Lust hat - einfach melden oder hier preisgeben! Kenne mich hier in Nbg nicht so aus und nen Guide wäre sicherlich toll!


----------



## orchknurz (22. März 2009)

Moin,
für heute war ne kleine tour geplant ca 3std. aber ich muss arbeiten und nachmittag auf nen geburtstag
ab april sollte sich für den sommer hoffentlich wieder eine gruppe finden die wie in den letzten jahren zb. immer um ca17:30 am Tiergarten startet...

Sonntag geht fast immer ne tour...dann aber eher länger 4-6std.oft auch mit biergarten oder auf dem rennrad


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. März 2009)

Oh weia, so lange? Hmm...glaub das is für den Anfang doch recht lang. Da hören sich 3 Stunden schon besser an. So auf Reichswaldniveau wäre schön. Gibts sowas vergleichbares näher Richtung Nürnberg-Stadt?


----------



## Matze_ufra (22. März 2009)

Hey Leute! Mit Freude lese ich diese Zeilen! Es tut sich ja was in Nürnberg 

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach netten Gleichgesinnten für ne "leichte hardtail-tour".
Kenne mich nicht besonders gut aus im Nürnberger Forst, aber bin abenteuerlustig 

Am liebsten Sonntags bei schönem Wetter, so wie Samstag etwa!

Gruß, Matze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. März 2009)

Hi Matze,

Ja in und um Nürnberg ist schon ganz schön was los.
Wenns dich mal in den Tenneloher Forst bzw Reichswald verschlagen sollte kannst ja hier mal reinschauen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5714960#post5714960


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. März 2009)

Wollte ich doch hier posten.

Fahr doch im fürther Stadtwald, Alte Feste, Wildschweingehege usw. da lässt sich mit auch mit einem HT alles fahren (bis auf die Drops und da fahre ich auch nicht)
Da gibt auch ein paar schöne Trails, da kann man sich leicht 2-3 Stunden austoben finde ich. Ohne das man Springen muss, man kann, muss aber nicht. 
Fr war ich sogar mal mit dem Auto da. *schäm* Aber die 7km heim friere ich immer so.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (23. März 2009)

Moin zusammen,

fahre auch HT und würde mich mal mit dränghängen. Bin meist (mit Frau) auf Asphalt und Waldautobahn unterwegs. Wenn sie ab nächste Woche wieder zur Uni muss, "darf" ich mich auch mal etwas abseits austoben.

Unter der Woche würde mir ganz gut passen. Fürther Stadtwald, Alte Veste ist geradzu ideal. Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren.


----------



## orchknurz (23. März 2009)

hasenfluesterer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> fahre auch HT und würde mich mal mit dränghängen. Bin meist (mit Frau) auf Asphalt und Waldautobahn unterwegs. Wenn sie ab nächste Woche wieder zur Uni muss, "darf" ich mich auch mal etwas abseits austoben.
> 
> Unter der Woche würde mir ganz gut passen. Fürther Stadtwald, Alte Veste ist geradzu ideal. Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren.



wann haste denn unter der woche zeit ?
derzeit fangen einige damen an zu biken die ich kenne...(auch meine madame) eine gruppe für ladys wäre bestimmt machbar wenn sie sich hier im forum mal melden würden,oder?
gruß flo


----------



## Matze_ufra (23. März 2009)

Unter der Woche ginge auch bei mir, allerdings nur bis ca 12 uhr. Bin Spätschichtler -.-


----------



## orchknurz (24. März 2009)

Matze_ufra schrieb:


> Unter der Woche ginge auch bei mir, allerdings nur bis ca 12 uhr. Bin Spätschichtler -.-



Di+Mi+Do hab ich fast immer zeit,auch vormittags. wenn du lust hast und das wetter passt können wir ja mal vormittags die trails unsicher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_ufra (24. März 2009)

Bin dabei =)


----------



## hasenfluesterer (24. März 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wann haste denn unter der woche zeit ?
> derzeit fangen einige damen an zu biken die ich kenne...(auch meine madame) eine gruppe für ladys wäre bestimmt machbar wenn sie sich hier im forum mal melden würden,oder?
> gruß flo



Wie sind denn eure Mädels unterwegs? Die Frau fährt ne Mischung aus City- und Trekkingrad, mehr als Waldautobahn geht da nicht.

Außerdem ging es ja mehr um mich, da ich soviel Langeweile habe, wenn die Frau nach der Arbeit noch zu Uni geht. Zum Beispiel nächste Woche 3 bis 4 Tage. Da hab ich Auslauf. 

Vormittags hört sich auch für mich super an. Hab mind. 1 mal die Woche Spätdienst, derzeit meistens Dienstags. Da kann ich auch bis 12 oder 1. Kann ich aber auch etwas schieben.

Wollen wir den nächsten Dienstag-Vormittag mal ins Auge fassen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2009)

nachdem ich nächste Woche noch Urlaub hab, würde ich wohl auch mitkommen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (24. März 2009)

der Didi hat nächste woche auch urlaub,oder?... ja lustig dann kommt ne kleine mannschaft zusammen wann und wo wollen wir starten?
Alte Veste oder Tiergarten ? 
schon komisch, tagsüber ne hausfrauen runde ohne hausfrauen


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2009)

wo ist mir relativ egal, an der Alten Veste würde ich mich als Guide zur Verfügung stellen. Wobei Tiergarten auch mal wieder nett wäre.

MFG
Stefan


----------



## Matze_ufra (24. März 2009)

Alte Veste sagt mir nun so gar nichts. Aber ich bin offen für Alles, solange es 1. Ht- und 2. Anfängerfreundlich ist ^^


----------



## orchknurz (24. März 2009)

@Stefan ja das wollte ich auch vorschlagen wenn es um die Veste geht...
den Tiergarten 
würde ich übernehmen wenn sich sonst niemand anbietet...


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

wann wollt ihr denn nun fahren?


----------



## orchknurz (24. März 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wann wollt ihr denn nun fahren?



vermutlich dienstag uhrzeit ist mir egal... haste  wohl auch urlaub?


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

jep, schon die ganze zeit. bin aber immer unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfluesterer (24. März 2009)

Also, die Frage ist ja eher, wie lang der Ausritt sein soll!? Danach würde ich den Startzeitpunkt wählen.

Ich würde 9 Uhr oder 9:30 Uhr vorschlagen, dann haben wir 2 bis 3 h. Ich denke das reicht.

Ob Alte Veste oder Tiergarten ist mir egal. Kenn mich an beiden Stellen nicht so doll aus.


----------



## speedy_j (24. März 2009)

das ist aber schon gewaltig früh für die urlauber.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. März 2009)

Hey, wäre auch dabei! Bloß hab ich leider ständig FH. Ausser Freitags. Da hätte ich ab 12 Zeit. Wochenende sowieso! Tiergarten fänd ich super...


----------



## orchknurz (25. März 2009)

wow so früh
klar ist für mich kein thema, allerdings dann eher am Tiergarten da ich zur veste 35km anfahrt habe...

so wer kommt nun alles am DIENSTAG um 9:00 zum TG ?
für alle die ausgeschlafen biken möchten können wir ja Mittwoch gegen 12:00 als alternative nehmen...oder hat jemand nen besseren vorschlag?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. März 2009)

lass uns das doch am Montag oder so diskutieren, dann ist wenigstens auch klar, ob das Wetter halbwegs passt.
Und 9 Uhr ist schon ziemlich früh...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hasenfluesterer (25. März 2009)

natürlich ist das relativ früh, es ging ja ursprünglich darum, ne annehmbare Zeit auch für die zu finden, die danach noch arbeiten müssen...



orchknurz schrieb:


> Di+Mi+Do hab ich fast immer zeit,auch vormittags. wenn du lust hast und das wetter passt können wir ja mal vormittags die trails unsicher machen


 
Deshalb sehe ich 9:30 Uhr als Kompromiss. Alleine fahren ist ja auch sch***. Lasst uns am WE nochmal diskutieren.

Gruß
der hasenfluesterer


----------



## Matze_ufra (25. März 2009)

Weil ich hier grade Wochenende lese....

Hat jemand Lust am we schon was fahren`? Kann Samstag ab 14Uhr und Sonntag den ganzen Tag. 

Natürlich nur bei schönem Wetter.




--> Wegen Dienstag wäre ich mit 9.30Uhr TG einverstanden. <--


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (25. März 2009)

Ja bei mir geht nur Wochenende!!! Das ist ja das Problem. Kein Urlaub, kleine Ferien und keine unwichtigen Vorlesungen...d.h. NUR Wochenende Zeit!

14 Uhr Am Tiergarten klingt gut würde ich sagen. Wäre toll, wenn noch mehr der anderen sich dazugesellen würden.


----------



## Didi123 (26. März 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> ...und keine unwichtigen Vorlesungen...d.h. NUR Wochenende Zeit!



Im 1. und 2. Semester hab ich auch so gedacht, aber man lernt irgendwann, Prioritäten zu setzen... 

Das Wetter sieht für nächste Woche vielversprechend aus







wahrscheinlich fahr ich mit.
Welches Tempo ist denn angepeilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_ufra (26. März 2009)

Am Dienstag oder am Samstag?


----------



## Didi123 (26. März 2009)

äh.... dienstag!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (26. März 2009)

Und was war jetzt mit kommendem Samstag?! Tempo moderat


----------



## Matze_ufra (27. März 2009)

Ja kommt auf's Wetter an gell?  Morgen früh mal schauen und dann spontan entschieden würde ich sagen. Okay?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (27. März 2009)

Jop! ;D


----------



## Matze_ufra (28. März 2009)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007131


Is das geil oder was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (29. März 2009)

Matze_ufra schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007131
> 
> 
> Is das geil oder was?!




Jaaaaaaaaaaa

bei diesen aussichten sollten doch alle biker aus dem winterschlaf erwachen....
also wie sieht es aus?
Dienstag 9:00 oder 9:30 Tiergarten-Birkensee
Mittwoch ca 12:00 oder später :Tiergarten/Veste oder sonstige 2-4std.
Donnertsag : wollte ich auch fahren, evtl. in schnaittach gegen 17:00


----------



## hasenfluesterer (29. März 2009)

Ich bin am Dienstag dabei. 9:30 Uhr ist mir recht.

Kenn mich in der Ecke nicht so aus. Tiergarten-Birkensee!? Kann da mal jemand was schicken, damit ich es find

DANKE


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2009)

brauchst du ein Taxi aus Zirndorf zum Tiergarten?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hasenfluesterer (29. März 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> brauchst du ein Taxi aus Zirndorf zum Tiergarten?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



hast ne PN


----------



## Matze_ufra (30. März 2009)

Treffpunkt: Tiergarten Eingang. Von dort dann zum Birkensee.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (30. März 2009)

Eingang Tiergarten oder oben am Löwensaal?

Bis morgen halb zehn...


----------



## orchknurz (30. März 2009)

9:30 am Tiergarten, also am Eingang...zum frühschoppen oder so


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. April 2009)

Moin, 

wie war eure Tour? Konnte leider nicht teilnehmen, war aber heute mal wieder alleine am Schmausenbuck etc.

Bloß iwie hab ich den Dreh noch nicht so ganz raus. Ich sehe immer beim vorbeifahren links und rechts die geilen Trails etc. aus den Wäldern kommen, komme aber nie da hin wo sie anfangen um sie auch ordentlich zu fahren. Hochschieben oder fahren ist dann doch sehr mühselig.

Hat vllt. mal jmd Lust zu ner humaneren Uhrzeit am besten am Wochende, z.B. Sonntag? ne Runde am Tiergarten zu drehen?


----------



## orchknurz (2. April 2009)

für einen wochentag und 9:30 sind 5 mann schon nicht schlecht...die tour war entsprechent der uhrzeit gemütlich


----------



## Lars-Nbg (2. April 2009)

Tach, wie siehts denn morgen am Freitag aus ?

Hat jemand Lust mal ne Runde zu drehen ?

Kann auch ruhig etwas länger werden, gerne auch RR. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel da ich freihabe.


Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_ufra (2. April 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> für einen wochentag und 9:30 sind 5 mann schon nicht schlecht...die tour war entsprechent der uhrzeit gemütlich



Was natürlich AUSSCHLIEßLICH an der Uhrzeit lag!! 

Mir hat's super gefallen!


----------



## hasenfluesterer (2. April 2009)

Matze_ufra schrieb:


> Was natürlich AUSSCHLIEßLICH an der Uhrzeit lag!!
> 
> Mir hat's super gefallen!


 
Kann mich nur anschließen...schön war´s.

Bei ner GEMÜTLICHEN Runde bin ich gern wieder dabei.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. April 2009)

Naja, morgen sieht schlecht aus. Samstag leider auch. Wie gesagt, Sonntag is drin!


----------



## karstenr (2. April 2009)

Möchte heute Nachmittag 02.04.09 eine Runde fahren.
Start gegen 17/17:30 in N-Fürth (Poppenreuth) - Buch - Neunhof - Kalchreuth   + zurück bis ca. 20:00;
Habe leider hier nur ein Crossrad, daher nur Radweg + guter Forstweg möglich.
Wenn einer mit möchte PM oder Mail [email protected].  
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## orchknurz (4. April 2009)

Sonntag 13:00 am Tiergarten...
wir fahren eine lockere runde für ca 3std. momentan sind wir zu 3. davon allerdings 2 anfänger,falls jemand lust hat???


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. April 2009)

Lust schon, wie wollt ihr fahren kann man abkürzen zur Not? War die Wochen einschließlich gestern jeden Tag untergs, der A.. und Beine tun weh aber für so ne kleine Easy-Runde mit hohen Singletrailanteil wäre ich schon zu haben. Würde halt die 10km zum Tiergarten mir dem Auto zurücklegen.  Wird mir sonst zuviel heute.


----------



## orchknurz (5. April 2009)

also meine freundin kommt nicht mit...nur ein kollege und wie fit er ist?
wenn du dich zwischen tiergarten und moritzberg auskennst kannst du jederzeit abkürzen...


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. April 2009)

moritzberg? War erst einmal am Tiergarten radeln und das ziemlich planlos. Verfahren habe ich mich auch noch.  Von daher am besten das nächste mal wenn Zeit und körperliche Verfassung es zulässt. Bin heute echt ein Weichei....


----------



## orchknurz (5. April 2009)

naja also fit bin ich heute auch nicht evtl. wird es nur ne 30km runde...so mach mich jetzt mal fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_ufra (6. April 2009)

Und, wie war's? 
Konnte leider nicht mit, da ich das we in Unterfranken verbracht habe 
Gruß Matze


----------



## kona79 (6. April 2009)

hi 
wir biken am tiergarten oder mal am steinbruch und umgebung rum meistens sonntags ab 11:00 uhr also wer mal bock hat mit zu fahren ist gerne willkommen sind ne lustige truppe 
gruss michi


----------



## orchknurz (6. April 2009)

@Kona79 : was fahrt ihr denn so?
@Matze  :  ja war lustig aber am schluss für mich sehr feuchtes hat richtig gepisst nach 65km


----------



## kona79 (6. April 2009)

hi grüss dich ja wir fahren a weng downhill und a bissl springen wieso was fährst du denn so


----------



## speedy_j (6. April 2009)

@orchknurz
morgen nachmittag ne schnell runde? komme ca. 16:30 aus hbg weg. entenberg-moritzberg?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. April 2009)

Bei ner lässigen Runde CC wär ich dabei. Springen is nich ganz so drin mim CC-HT. Zumind. NOCH nicht...der Kinderdownhill am Tiergarten macht aber schon Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (7. April 2009)

@Kona 79 = nöö mit downhill hab ich nichts am hut... uphill schon eher...
@Speedy  = mein fraülein hat frei und wir fahren heute ne schnarch runde wenn ich rechtzeitig daheim bin gerne ich sag dir am handy bescheid,wetter wird heute SUUUUPER


----------



## taly (7. April 2009)

@kona79

Fahrt ihr auch mal unter der Woche durch die Gegend? Ich bin nur Wochentags in Nürnberg und würde mir gerne mal ansehen was ich meinem AM so zum Fressen vorsetzen kann .


----------



## kona79 (7. April 2009)

na aber kein ding uphill ist doch auch in ordnung dachte ja nur 
na gut also man sieht sich denn spätestens mal am steinbrüchlein oder am buck )
hey frohe ostern wünsch ich allen schon mal 
gruss michi


----------



## kona79 (7. April 2009)

hey taly was fährst na so am liebsten ??
unter der woche sind ma immer nur 2-3 man zwecks arbeit


----------



## taly (7. April 2009)

Trails machen mir momentan am meisten Spaß, darf auch ruhig etwas steil und verblockt sein (steil und verblockt lieber bergab ). Bin erst seit letztem Herbst wieder aktiv auf dem Bike, komme aber schon ganz gut im Gelände zurecht...

Ab nächsten Woche nehme ich mein Bike mit nach Nürnberg. Sag einfach Bescheid wenn ihr wieder unterwegs seid, da schließe ich mich gerne an .


----------



## kona79 (7. April 2009)

na gut also am donnerstag sind wir wieder unterwegs am bruch dann wieder sonntag und montag


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2009)

Jemand zufällig jetzt dann gegen 17:00 im Fürther Stadtwald unterwegs? Da ich hin und zurück (Feste) fast ne Stunde brauche würde ich dann ne 1-1,5 Std über die Trails flitzen.
Das ich so gegen 19:00 wieder zu hause bin. Nicht so FR-mäßig. Fully Kurztour halt. Nicht rumstehen und Springen.
Wäre gut wenn sich da jemand auskennt. Ich schaffe es nie den gleichen Weg zu fahren, den Trail vom letzten mal finde ich meist das übernächste mal. 

PS: Bin öfter mal für ne Feierabendrunde zu haben. So ab 16:30. Auch Tiergarten. Allerdings war ich da erst einmal. Muss dazu erst durch ganz Nürnberg eiern, das nervt. Hasse diesen Berufsverkehr.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig jetzt dann gegen 17:00 im Fürther Stadtwald unterwegs? Da ich hin und zurück (Feste) fast ne Stunde brauche würde ich dann ne 1-1,5 Std über die Trails flitzen.
> Das ich so gegen 19:00 wieder zu hause bin. Nicht so FR-mäßig. Fully Kurztour halt. Nicht rumstehen und Springen.
> Wäre gut wenn sich da jemand auskennt. Ich schaffe es nie den gleichen Weg zu fahren, den Trail vom letzten mal finde ich meist das übernächste mal.
> 
> PS: Bin öfter mal für ne Feierabendrunde zu haben. So ab 16:30. Auch Tiergarten. Allerdings war ich da erst einmal. Muss dazu erst durch ganz Nürnberg eiern, das nervt. Hasse diesen Berufsverkehr.



tja, hättest eher was gesagt, wäre ich nicht gleich mit dem DH-Bike am Steinbrüchlein... Wie siehts morgen oder Donnerstag aus?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2009)

So wieder da. Hab 4 Radler, ein paar Kids mit ihren BB-Guns und ne Menge Hunde gesehen.
Morgen oder Donnerstag sieht es gut aus. 
Hab allerdings nächste Woche Urlaub und will noch ein paar Sachen weg haben.
Somit weiß ich es nicht genau.

Bis wann soll ich bescheid geben wenn ich morgen fahre?

PS: Einer mit einem gelben Specialized hier? Wenn ja, ich war der, der blöd nach dem Weg gefragt hat.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2009)

morgen ginge es so ab 18 Uhr, Donnerstag schon ne halbe, evtl. auch ne ganze Stunde eher. Wann du weisst, dass du loskommst ist da relativ egal, ich fahr halt aus der Arbeit heim, schnapp mir das Rad und komm an die Veste.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2009)

Na bis 18:00 schaffe ich es auch. Aber besser 1,5 Stunden zu zweit als wieder 2,5 alleine. Ich überlege schon ob ich das Rad ins Auto schmeiß und gleich nach der Arbeit direkt nach Zirndorf fahre. Aber irgendwie, naja mit dem Auto zum Radln? Die paar Meter schaffe ich schon, auch wenn ich im Moment ein kleinen "Sitzproblem" habe. Aua

Sagen wir mal 18:00 Veste. Ist doch der Turm oder? Bei Gewitter oder Regen nicht oder?
-> Schwarzes KTM, weißer Helm, schwarze Short.

PS: Ist schon mal einer von Euch die Treppen im Turm runter, irgendwie reizt mich das mal. Auch wenn ich aus dem alter raus sein sollte.  Abgesehen davon, dass es wohl nicht gern gesehen wird.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. April 2009)

Warum kann ich meinen Beitrag von gestern nicht editieren?

Also ich mache mich fertig und fahre los. Bin dann gegen 17:30 an der Veste, wenn keiner da ist drehe ich ne Runde und bin um 18:00 noch mal da.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. April 2009)

Hat vielleicht mal wieder jemand Bock auf ne Runde Tiergarten? Eher Trails rocken mit leichtem DH und XC eben...
Sonntag würde sich anbieten. 

Hier wird schon was wegen Sonntag geplant, ist mir bis jetzt von der länge der Tour aber etwas zu lang:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393836&page=2


Also wenn jemand Lust hat am Sonntag eine etwas kürzere Tour zu machen und als Local paar geile Trails etc. am TG zu zeigen wäre ich gern dabei!


----------



## orchknurz (30. April 2009)

1.5.09 
Mtb Tour ab Lauf Start ca. 14:30-ca. 18:30 Treffpunkt MC Donalds.
bitte schreibt hier rein oder 0178/7103790

Rennrad Start pünktlich 10:00-ca13:30 ab Nürnberg Gewerbemuseumsplatz

Grüsse Florian


----------



## Conyo (7. Mai 2009)

Geht was am Samstagnachmittag zusammen? Vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht keinen Strich durch die Rechnung...
Lockere Runde am Tiergarten in Richtung Kalchreuth oder Lauf?
Start wäre so 14.00 Uhr.
VG


----------



## orchknurz (8. Mai 2009)

Samstag 14:00 ? wolltest du nicht unseren wagen abholen ?

hat jemand lust am sonntag ne längere tour zu fahren?


----------



## Matze_ufra (8. Mai 2009)

Samstag und Sonntag würde ich sehr gerne. Bin aber leider nicht in Nbg dieses We


----------



## Conyo (8. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt - vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt:

Samstag startet eine gemütliche Runde am Laufer Trimm-Dich-Pfad gegen vorauss. 14.00 Uhr.

Ich poste hier aber nochmals.


----------



## orchknurz (9. Mai 2009)

hat keiner lust am sonntag ne längere tour zu fahren?
grüsse, florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Mai 2009)

Jemand Lust auf ne gaaanz lockere Stadtwaldrunde (Veste). Max. 1,5std muss ja hin und wieder heim. Die Tour gestern steckt mir noch ziemlich in den Beinen.
Bin mal 15:00 an der Veste. Länger als bis 15:10 warte ich aber nicht. Nur für den Fall es bekommt doch jemand spontan Lust. Wollte heute Pause machen. Aber den Videos auf Freecaster muss ich einfach...
NISSAN UCI Mountain Bike World Cup La Bresse DH LIVE
*lol* ich würde schon am Start scheitern......

<- Schwarzes KTM


----------



## flowbox (10. Mai 2009)

wenn ich wüsste wo Veste ist, würd ich mitfahren


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Mai 2009)

Weißte wo Zirndorf ist? Oberhalb vom Bahnhof in Zirndorf. Können uns auch am Bahnhof treffen. Das ist dieser Turn da, den ich sogar von meiner Wohnung aus 10km entfernt in Nürnberg sehen kann. (5ter STock)

Muss dann langsam mal los wenn ich um 15:00 an der Veste sein will. 

Puh da ist gerade einer gestürzt, sah nicht net aus. War der reinste frontflip


----------



## flowbox (10. Mai 2009)

ja ok, aber das schaff ich heut nicht mehr, bis um 15 uhr..
Aber andermal gerne, sag einfach früh genug bescheid.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Mai 2009)

So, schön wars. Bissl rutschig zum Teil, aber noch ok. Nicht so wie gestern in der Fränkischen. 

Da kommt bestimmt mal wieder was zusammen.
Auch gerne nach Feierabend mal 2std oder so.


----------



## orchknurz (15. Mai 2009)

was für eine ruhe hier im fred, und das im mai ???
fährt jemand den FSMM am sonntag in bamberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Mai 2009)

aber sicher doch


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei und noch ein paar hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## orchknurz (16. Mai 2009)

dann sieht man sich evtl. morgen.
bin um 8:30 an der anmeldung in Stadler outfit.
viel spaß wünsch ich allen die morgen an den start gehen
grüsse flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2009)

Mit Stadleroutfit habe ich zwei gesehen. Wenn ich mir so deine Galerie anschaue, warst du wohl einer davon. 

Jemand auch zufällig die Wochen Urlaub oder so. 
Lust auf ne kleine Stadtwald Runde bissle gemütlich halt. Nicht erst am Abend, jetzt ist es schön.

Spüre zwar meine Beine nicht so wie gedacht aber bei der ersten kleinen Steigung mit Sicherheit.


----------



## orchknurz (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
hätte jemand lust am Sonntag mit dem Zug nach Pegnitz zu fahren und auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg nach Lauf-Nürnberg 
gruß florian


----------



## Didi123 (26. Mai 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hätte jemand lust am Sonntag mit dem Zug nach Pegnitz zu fahren und auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg nach Lauf-Nürnberg
> gruß florian



Klingt gut!
Geb dir noch Bescheid...


----------



## orchknurz (26. Mai 2009)

bis jetzt fährt nur meine freundin mit, also wird es kein fahren um leben und tod sondern ne tour  
wir fahren ab Nürnberg HBF(8:48) oder Hersbruck(9:06) mit dem zug nach pegnitz 9:27
es werden ca 60-90 km bis Lauf je nach strecke oder verfahren ein hardtail ist völlig ausreichend...


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Mai 2009)

Also werden es bis Nürnberg Tiergarten wohl mind. 90km wenn man da weng durch den Wald fährt. Bis zu mir dann 100 oder mehr. mmmmh

Warum fahrt ihr eigentlich ab Nürnberg los und dann nur bis nach Lauf zurück?


----------



## orchknurz (27. Mai 2009)

Also meine Freundin und ich steigen in Hersbruck in den Zug.
am ende der tour könnt ihr auch ab Hersbruck oder Lauf mit dem Zug zurück nach Nbg falls die Beine leer sind.
@Didi du könntest auch per Navi ne schöne Tour basteln. (Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Weihersbachtal-Wannberg-Betzenstein-Riegelstein-Reingrub-Osternohe oder so...
bis bald


----------



## hebolaco (27. Mai 2009)

Servus. Meine Freudin muß arbeiten aber vielleicht komme ich allein mit. gebe Euch noch Bescheid.

Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (27. Mai 2009)

Heiko les mal deine nachrichten...
ja fahr halt am So. mit. erwarte aber keine schnelle tour
grüsse


----------



## boggnsagg (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich muss nun am Sonntag doch nicht Flughafentaxi spielen.
Würde mich gerne noch mit anschließen!
Grüße


----------



## hebolaco (28. Mai 2009)

@orchknurz. Mal schauen wie das wetter wird.weißt ja die alten knochen wollen nicht mehr so richtig.  gruss


www.freecaster.tv


----------



## orchknurz (28. Mai 2009)

naja falls Didi und Harald dabei sind bin ich ja mal wieder der jüngste.. nur der Nils ist jünger und hoffentlich mit am start ?
grüsse flo


----------



## boggnsagg (29. Mai 2009)

> naja falls Didi und Harald dabei sind bin ich ja mal wieder der jüngste..



haha - deine Sorgen möcht' ich haben!


----------



## orchknurz (29. Mai 2009)

@harald : mir ist sowas doch egal der heiko jammert doch wegen seinen alten knochen

wer ist nun dabei?
Didi? Würfelradler? Nils ? Harald ? Hebolaco ? oder noch jemand?
würde mich freuen wenns ne kleine mannschaft wird.
grüsse flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Mai 2009)

Wäre gerne mit. Muss aber mal zu meinen Eltern zum Essen. Verwandtschaft und Co kommen auch. Düse zumindest da mit dem Radl hin. Werden wohl bissle Km aber mit Slicks auf dem HT wird das schon gehen. 

Montag?


----------



## orchknurz (29. Mai 2009)

Montag wollte ich RR fahren. mal sehn evtl. geht auch mit dem bike ne runde zusammen


----------



## Didi123 (30. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei.
Was jetzt? 
FGW oder quer durch die Fränkische...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (30. Mai 2009)

HI,
FGW ist wohl für einsteiger besser...falls jemand am schluss noch ne höhenrunde anhängen möchte bin ich dabei.
Didi+Harald+Cony+ich wer noch ?
wie gesagt conyo und ich steigen erst in hersbruck zu. also nicht am hbf auf uns warten


----------



## boggnsagg (30. Mai 2009)

@ Didi, wie fährst du nach Pegnitz (Wg. VGN-Ticket)?
Gruß Harald


----------



## hebolaco (30. Mai 2009)

Bin erst mal raus ! Viel spaß morgen. @orchknurz fährst Pfronten ? 





Gruss Hebolaco


----------



## WürfelRadler (30. Mai 2009)

Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour.
Kann leider morgen nicht den ganzen Tag dabei sein. 

Ich würde sowas gern mal Richtung Alpen unternehmen.
(Ich meine eine größere Tour, nicht heimradeln )

@orchknurz
Wie war es in Regensburg?


----------



## benwo (30. Mai 2009)

Morgen habe ich leider auch keine Zeit, aber Alpen klingen gut


----------



## orchknurz (30. Mai 2009)

Regensburg konnte ich nicht starten...bin momentan nicht fit und in ärztlicher behandlung ich kann zwar fahren, aber nicht vollgas geben...
aber meine freundin ist gut gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (30. Mai 2009)

boggnsagg schrieb:


> @ Didi, wie fährst du nach Pegnitz (Wg. VGN-Ticket)?
> Gruß Harald



Ich fahr mit dem Auto nach Hersbruck. 
Wird sonst zu weit...


----------



## Yeti777 (31. Mai 2009)

Sers, so jetzta weis ich endlich von welchem Forum immer die Rede war
Naja ist ein bisschen dumm gelaufen, war gestern erst recht früh daheim, um kurz vor neun als ich mal aufgestanden bin wars scho a bissl spät für die tour. Zum glück hat der sommer erst angefangen! 

Wie schauts eigentlich so unter der woche mitm Treffpunkt am tiergarten aus, für ne kleine feierabendrunde?
Mittwoch um 18 uhr? Nur mal so ein Vorschlag!

grüße nils


----------



## orchknurz (1. Juni 2009)

@Nils :ach du hättest gestern auch später kommen können-mia und ich hatten start schwierigkeiten und die anderen mussten etwas warten ,unser auto steht nun in der fränkischen.

mittwoch fahre ich tagsüber immer große rennrad runden oder abends mit den schnaittachern mtb.
allgemein sollte ich mal öfters mtb fahren anstatt nur rr.

aber zieh doch für Donnerstag am Tiergarten was auf!!! vor 4-5 jahren hat es irgendwie noch besser geklaptt übers forum treffs auszumachen-sogar im winter waren  3-7 leutchen am start (im dunkeln)

allgemeine frage : hätte jemand lust auf nen regalmäßigen MTB-Treff am Tiergarten am Donnerstag. start zwischen 17:00 -18:00 uhr?


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

@orchknurz: bei so ner Feierabendrunde mit Treffpunkt am Tiergarten bin ich gern dabei. Die woche wirds voraussichtlich noch nix, hatte vor 2 Wochen ne OP am Knie. Aber grundsätzlich echt gern.


----------



## Yeti777 (1. Juni 2009)

Neuer Bikertreff, immer Donnerstags um 18 Uhr am Tiergarten Nürnberg! 
Treffpunkt vor dem Haupteingang des Tiergartens 
Gefahren wird ne lustige Runde ;-) Die wetterinfos für Donnerstag! Am Donnerstag kommt die Sonne nur örtlich zum Vorschein, meist überziehen dichtere Wolkenfelder den Himmel. Die Luft kühlt sich in der Früh auf 8 Grad ab und erwärmt sich während des Tages bis auf 13 Grad. Der Wind weht mäßig aus nordwestlicher Richtung.

Wer lust hat einfach vorbeischaun, ich werd da sein! Warte auch ein paar Minuten  
Falls es jetzt dann wiedererwartend aus Schüttet fällts eben ins wasser, aber es kommt ja der nächste Donnerstag ;-)

Würd mich freun, wenn ich net alleine fahrn muss!!

Bis dann


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich gerne dabei...musste bis jetzt immer alleine fahren. Versuche zu kommen!


----------



## Conyo (1. Juni 2009)

Das klingt super. Wäre dabei, hoffe das ich bis dahin meine Muskeln wieder spüre. Der fränkische Gebirgsweg gestern hat seine Spuren hinterlassen....


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

@yeti777: Heisst "lustige Runde" das von allem was dabei ist?
Werd mal schauen, vll. bin ich am Do dabei. Falls mein Knie Probleme macht würd ich einfach umdrehen. Woran erkennen wir Dich denn?;-)


----------



## Yeti777 (1. Juni 2009)

So wie das Wetter am Donnerstag ausschaut werde ich ein Schwarzes Pirate Trikot anhaben. Werd wohl mitm Red Bull Fully fahren, was auch schwarz ist. Der Flo wird mich wohl kennen ;-)
Naja unter ner lustigen runde versteh ich unter anderm auch, das wir jetzt net wie die blöden durch den wald hetzen Ich komm ja auch von der Arbeit und will nur noch a bissl spaß haben. 
Bis die tage!


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

hi.
danke für die Infos.
ich hab ein blau-silbernes Centurion, und hoff, dass ich am Do kommen kann. So eine entspannte Feier!!!abendrunde wär mal wieder schön.
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (1. Juni 2009)

würde vorschlagen bis zum birkensee zu fahren --- kenne da jede wurzel


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

hi,
klingt gut.
bis denne


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Juni 2009)

Perfekt, die Strecke wollte ich eh mal abfahren um bei gutem Wetter mal an See zu fahren!


----------



## Didi123 (1. Juni 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Neuer Bikertreff, immer Donnerstags um 18 Uhr am Tiergarten Nürnberg!



Ich seh zu, dass ich's rechtzeitig schaffe...
Schick dem Klaas mal dem Klaas eine Sondereinladung, damit der auch mal wieder seinen Ar**h zum Treffpunkt bewegt... 



Conyo schrieb:


> Das klingt super. Wäre dabei, hoffe das ich bis dahin meine Muskeln wieder spüre. Der fränkische Gebirgsweg gestern hat seine Spuren hinterlassen....



Kann gar nicht so schlimm sein, du hast dich doch tapfer geschlagen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> würde vorschlagen bis zum birkensee zu fahren --- kenne da jede wurzel



Klingt gut. Würde auch mal mitkommen. Wenn der LRS endlich da wäre, Rad schon zerlegt weil ich dachte die Post kommt Sa. Aber nichts wars.

Über Brunn zum Birkensee? Bin da nach und nach die ganzen Wanderwege abgefahren. Blauer Balken, Blauer Punkt, Grüner Punkt, Roter Punkt.

Zum Teil wirklich ganz nett. Nebenbei noch ein paar Trails mit jede Menge "Bauten" gefunden.

Bin auch sonst die Woche immer mal für eine Feierabendrunde zu haben. Auch HT+Slicks, Straße halt. Da hinten über Stein nach Cadolzburg usw ist es ganz nett, der Verkehr hielt sich heute auch in Grenzen.

PS: Warum erst 18:00 am Do. Ist da nicht Feiertag? Oder galt das eher so als genereller Treffpunkt?


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

@mtblermus:hast Du auch ein Centurion backfire LRS? Hab ich auch. Gegen so ne Straßen-Runde hab ich auch nix einzuwenden; allerdings hab ich kein HT, könnte mein RR mitnehmen und "langsamer" fahren. Der Feiertag ist am Do in einer Woche, da will ich in die Fränkische.
Gruss


----------



## shutupandride (1. Juni 2009)

ich bin da.
do 18h tiergarteneingang


----------



## shutupandride (1. Juni 2009)

ich bin da.
tg eingang, do 18h.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. Juni 2009)

Franken_biker schrieb:


> @mtblermus:hast Du auch ein Centurion backfire LRS? Hab ich auch. Gegen so ne Straßen-Runde hab ich auch nix einzuwenden; allerdings hab ich kein HT, könnte mein RR mitnehmen und "langsamer" fahren. Der Feiertag ist am Do in einer Woche, da will ich in die Fränkische.
> Gruss



  LRS=*L*auf*R*ad*S*atz
Ich warte auf meinen neuen Laufradsatz fürs Fully. Der "alte" ist eben schon Versand/Verkauf-fertig sauber gemacht. Wegen ein paar Tagen baue ich den den jetzt nicht doche wieder ein und darf ihn dann wieder saubermachen.

Ups ja, der Feiertag ist ja erst nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SunTzu (3. Juni 2009)

würde auch gerne kommen. 
was für ein Arbeitsgrät ist den angebracht ? CC oder was anderes


----------



## Conyo (3. Juni 2009)

HT langt.
Gruß


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Juni 2009)

SunTzu schrieb:


> würde auch gerne kommen.
> was für ein Arbeitsgrät ist den angebracht ? CC oder was anderes


Verschreck die Leutz doch nicht gleich wieder. *g*

Wobei ich schon überlegt hatte Enduro einzupacken.Muss ich mich doch auf die Suche nach dem HT machen... ;-)


----------



## orchknurz (3. Juni 2009)

also mit panzern braucht man nicht anrücken...
würde sagen die klassische runde TG-Brunn-Rötenbach-Klamm-B.See und zurück- sind dann ca.35km .
allgemein könnte man die runde auf den moritzberg ausdehnen evtl. nächste woche
Gruß Florian


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juni 2009)

Würde auch mitfahren, mein Rad ist wieder komplett.
Naja mit Moritzberg dürfte 18:00 starten etwas spät sein. 
Das letzte mal waren von Tiergarten bis Moritzberg und zurück 55km. In 2std fahre ich das nicht.
Heute dürfte es bald dunkel werden und hoffentlich nicht regnen.

Fährt jemand am Stadler vorbei Richtung Tiergarten? Man könnte evtl. gemeinsam zum TG fahren.


----------



## Conyo (4. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Würde auch mitfahren, mein Rad ist wieder komplett.
> Naja mit Moritzberg dürfte 18:00 starten etwas spät sein.
> Das letzte mal waren von Tiergarten bis Moritzberg und zurück 55km. ..
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnikers (4. Juni 2009)

Servus,
würde auch gern mitfahren. Wäre dann um 18 Uhr am Eingang Tiergarten.


----------



## weichling (4. Juni 2009)

Ich komm zu 99 % auch, wenn ich darf.

Grüße Weichling


----------



## orchknurz (4. Juni 2009)

@weichling :Super !!! dich sieht man hier bei treffs eh nicht oft- das letzte mal  beim moritzberg (winterpokal) 
@all wetter ist super,trails sind verschlammt und hell ist es locker bis 21:00. ich hoffe ihr kommt alle, auch wenns nur ne mini runde ist
grüsse florian


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juni 2009)

Mag denn keiner mit zum TG radeln? Hasse das stück. An den 1000000 Ampeln kann man dann zumindest weng qutaschen


----------



## orchknurz (4. Juni 2009)

Servus,
na alle wieder daheim?
war ne lustige runde und ich hoffe für jeden was dabei
falls jemand mal länger und schneller fahren ( trainieren ) möchte kann er sich gerne per PN melden.
@weichling - danke! 
Grüsse Florian


----------



## Conyo (4. Juni 2009)

SUPER RUNDE JUNGS!


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juni 2009)

länger und härter RADFAHREN hört sich SEHR gut an.
ich melde mich.


----------



## bike_schrat (4. Juni 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> länger und härter RADFAHREN hört sich SEHR gut an.
> ich melde mich.


Auf eine solche Antwort von Dir habe ich bei den Stichworten ja schon gewartet. 

Aber auch von meiner Seite danke, schöne Runde. Und vlt. geht ja Fronleichnam wirklich ne Tour zusammen - dann aber halt durchaus länger, aber nur etwas härter.


----------



## shutupandride (5. Juni 2009)

ja, herr schrat, ich kasteie mich gerne ausgiebig selbst.
ich bin ein masochist.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Juni 2009)

Ja, war ne nette Runde gestern. Hätte nix dagegen sowas in der Richtung öfter mal unter der Woche zu machen. 
Entweder "nur" Singletrails abklappern für Spass und Übung oder einfach Km machen mit dem HT.

Heute/morgen früh werde ich nur etwas durch den Stadtwald fahren. 
Wenn jemand Lust auf ne kleine Rund hat.......
Zuviel besoffene Vollidioten und Scherben auf dem Weg zum TG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (5. Juni 2009)

Schee war's gestern... sollten wir regelmäßig machen! 

Grüße aus Schwabach!
Didi


----------



## weichling (5. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ja war eine super Runde mit einem Superhaufen gestern. Sind ja scheinbar
alle unversehrt heimgekommen.

ich war dann gestern auch um 22:28 (20:28 war falsch) daheim. Ich habe mit bike_schrat noch ne 
weile gequatscht. naja wenigsten war es dann dunkel und ich bin noch in den Genuss eines N8ride gekommen. Grünstrich nördlich vom Airport ist interessant im Dunkeln. Wanderer, Jogger und Nordicwalker waren schon
schlafen gegangen. 

Grüße
Weichling


----------



## Didi123 (5. Juni 2009)

weichling schrieb:


> Grünstrich nördlich vom Airport ist interessant im Dunkeln.



Ist das der schmale Trail, der sich im Wald den Bach entlang schlängelt...?


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Juni 2009)

@weichling

20:28 Uhr? Dunkel? Du warst doch auch bei uns dabei oder nicht.

Ich war um 21:20 daheim und hab kein Licht gebraucht.


----------



## bike_schrat (5. Juni 2009)

...hmh...hab nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, dürfte aber schon mindestens viertel nach neun gewesen sein als weichling in nbg los ist. tippe daher eher auf 22:28.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Juni 2009)

Jemand um 18:00 an der Veste zufällig?


----------



## Franken_biker (5. Juni 2009)

hallo,
fand die Runde gestern auch schön; leider war meine Kondition mies.
Dafür weiss ich jetzt was ich machen muss, nämlich km-sammeln.
Evtl bin ich am nächsten Do wieder dabei?
wäre dann ja wieder 18.00 T oder?
(ein hofftl) schönes Wochenende


----------



## Yeti777 (5. Juni 2009)

Sers leute,
fands gestern auch ganz lustig! Nur die dummen viecher haben mich voll zam gestochen 
Wär dann nächsten Donnerstag auch bei ner Längern tour dabei! 

@didi, der tag heut war leider so wie vermutet war bis halb fünf in der arbeit 
@flo das mit Sonntag wird leider nix, hab vorhin erfahren das ich Taxi spielen darf, da das auto von meiner schwester bzw ihrem freund verreckt ist! 

Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende, und macht den wald unsicher


----------



## Conyo (5. Juni 2009)

@Frankenbiker: bin auch nicht immer mitgekommen - so what! Die Saison ist noch jung.

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach zwei Gruppen machen. Genug Leute waren es ja! 

Nächsten Donnerstag könnten wir doch glatt früher starten, da Feiertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franken_biker (5. Juni 2009)

@conyo: Die Idee mit der Gruppenteilung find ich echt gut; Vll. sollte man das echt so machen: am Start das Ziel ausmachen und dann einfach in 2 Gruppen fahren. Die schnelle Gruppe kann ja immer wieder warten....sodass man sich nicht ganz aus den Augen verliert. 
Hoffentlich ist nächsten Do das Wetter (wieder) gut.
Gruss


----------



## SunTzu (5. Juni 2009)

war ganz lustig gestern, allerdings ist 18.00 bei mir meist problematisch, da ich da selten schon zu hause bin.
wenn möglich werd ich allerdings mitkommen.


----------



## weichling (5. Juni 2009)

Sorry war ein Fehler. Habs geändert!
@Didi123: Ja

Michael



bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...hmh...hab nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, dürfte aber schon mindestens viertel nach neun gewesen sein als weichling in nbg los ist. tippe daher eher auf 22:28.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juni 2009)

ich geh morgen nachmittag ein wenig radfahren, entweder Stadtwald oder Tiergarten. Ich werd so Richtung 15 Uhr losfahren, wenn jemand mitfahren will, möge er es sagen  Strecke wird so 30 - 40km werden, mit dem CC-Bike 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (5. Juni 2009)

am Feiertag würde ich vormittags ne längere runde fahren. Ü50-90 km.
ab übernächsten Dotag bin ich um 18:00 am Tiergarten.
wer hat lust auf ne längere runde?
Grüsse Flo


----------



## shutupandride (6. Juni 2009)

also wenn ich um 18.00 am tg bin muss schon weissenbrunn-klingenhof-albrandweg-hegnenberg-ungelstetten-birkensee oder auch wenigstens der moritzberg gehen, sonst lohnt sich der stress für mich ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (6. Juni 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also wenn ich um 18.00 am tg bin muss schon weissenbrunn-klingenhof-albrandweg-hegnenberg-ungelstetten-birkensee oder auch wenigstens der moritzberg gehen, sonst lohnt sich der stress für mich ned.



...dann sollten's auf jeden Fall zwei Gruppen werden wie von Conyo vorgeschlagen. Das Programm würden nur ein Drittel bis die Hälfte der Fahrer vom letzten Donnerstag durchhalten.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. Juni 2009)

Hey, also ich für meinen Teil fand die Länge der Tour genau richtig. Hätte nicht länger sein müssen und das Tempo war auch machbar.

Wäre dann aber wohl eher auch bei einer kürzeren Runde dabei, da ich befürchte, dass die längere Tour dann richtig brutal wird. Die kürzere aber vielleicht zu langsam und kurz...

Tja, es es ist nicht leicht alle Wünsche zu erfüllen.


----------



## shutupandride (6. Juni 2009)

naja, warum ner ned zwaa grubbm. nou hadd jeder san schbass.
und du, lespaul moust mer ers giddannschbiln nu beibringer...


----------



## Conyo (6. Juni 2009)

@orchknurz: also 90 KM wären mir dann wohl auch noch zu viel. 
Würde eine schnelle - technisch eher einfache Tiergarten - Birkensee - Moritzberg-Runde vorschlagen.
Man könnte sich dann gemeinsam (die Harten und die, die es werden wollen ) oben am Moritzberg treffen und einkehren.


----------



## SunTzu (6. Juni 2009)

evtl geht am do ja auch ne längere tour, dann aber start deutlich früher.

Nbg-Ludiwigshöhe-Dekkersberg-Arzberg-hochspeicher-ottensoos-Moritzberg-röthenbachklamm-brunn-TG

wäre eine möglichte sache. ca. 100km und um die 1000HM


----------



## Yeti777 (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wär gegen ne längere tour auch net abgeneigt! Müsste dann nur vorher klar sein wie technisch das ganze wird, ob nur singeltrail mit vielen wurzeln und so, oder doch mehr waldautobahn! Je nach dem wähl ich dann das bike!

Nen fröhlichen vergenegten abend


----------



## Franken_biker (6. Juni 2009)

@conyo: die Idee von Dir find ich echt cool. Wäre dann in der "Genieser"gruppe dabei 
Blödes Wetter, wollte heut aufn Berg :-|


----------



## Conyo (6. Juni 2009)

@suntzu -> das wäre dann Richtung Edelweißhütte, oder? 

@all: wer wäre noch in der lockeren Runde dabei?

Grüße - so ein Mist-Wetter.


----------



## Franken_biker (6. Juni 2009)

@conyo: ich wäre in der lockeren Runde dabei. Wo liegt denn die Edelweisshütte? Ich merk mehr und mehr, dass ich mich im Nbger Osten überhaupt auskenne....
@suntzu: Wie anstrengend wäre denn die Runde? Klingt nämlich interessant.


----------



## orchknurz (6. Juni 2009)

100km dürfen es schon sein, nur sollte das tempo stimmen sonst wirds zur tagestour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (6. Juni 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> @all: wer wäre noch in der lockeren Runde dabei?



Muss mal noch zeitlich abklären, wenn's von der Seite her klappt auf jeden Fall. 

Ist natürlich immer ein wenig die Frage, was eine lockere und eine nicht so lockere Runde ist...

@suntzu: Sind wir Deinen Tourenvorschlag nicht mal letztes Jahr gefahren im Mai oder so? Da war in der Tat auch die Edelweißhütte dabei und ich war am Ende ziemlich fertig (...vor dem Moritzberg musste mein Körper bei dem sportlichen Grundtempo der Runde nen paarmal überlegen, ob er da wirklich noch rauf will...). Klingt für mich daher ziemlich nach ner Runde für Dich, shutupandride und orchknurz!?


----------



## Conyo (6. Juni 2009)

@Frankebiker -> glaube die Runde an der Edelweißhütte ist schon hart. Keine Genußtour ;-) Von den KM will ich noch gar nicht träumen...

Schönen Abend...


----------



## Didi123 (7. Juni 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Ich wär gegen ne längere tour auch net abgeneigt! Müsste dann nur vorher klar sein wie technisch das ganze wird, ob nur singeltrail mit vielen wurzeln und so, oder doch mehr waldautobahn! Je nach dem wähl ich dann das bike!
> 
> Nen fröhlichen vergenegten abend



Nils, dir fehlt ganz eindeutig noch ein Universalbike in deiner Sammlung! 


@Flo
Look! 







Funktionieren sogar!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Juni 2009)

hm, da es wohl keine normale gruppe (so in etwa wie das letzte mal gibt) wäre ich wohl eher bei der lockeren runde dabei.

wieso denn nur das eine und das andere extrem?

@shutupandride: gitarrenunterricht is gar kein thema...unterrichte schon seit jahren, is nur ne frage der bezahlung


----------



## orchknurz (7. Juni 2009)

@Gipson : am Dotag war es doch ne kurze lockere runde... für weiniger zieh ich meinen strampelanzug nicht an.

@Martin : du bist doch fit, notfalls kann man am schluss ja doch noch etwas abkürzen. am mittwoch steht bei mir rr auf dem programm und am abend Mtb in Schnaittach ob ich da einen tag später nochmal nen 100er fahren möchte steht noch in den sternen#

@Didi : sieht super aus ! was treibst du heute? fahr jetzt dann ne lockere runde RR.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juni 2009)

Sonntag und um dreiviertelsechs schon auf. Bin ich zumindest nicht der Einzige der als Frühaufsteher immer den Vogel gezeigt bekommt. 


Wegen "Reisetempo". War doch voll in Ordnung das letze mal. Mit soviel Leuten gehts halt nicht so flüssig die Trails runter oder rauf.
Darum bin ich dann irgendwann hinten geblieben, denn von immer stehen bleiben und warten halte ich iwie nix.

Fährt heute wer? Kein RR meine ich. Hab zwar gerade Slicks auf dem HT ist aber nicht das Gleiche.

Würde dann wohl die NN vom Fully aufs HT machen und ne Runde mit diesem Drehen. Denn orchknurzs Arbeitgeber hat immernoch keine RR in den Regalen. Dabei wollt ich mir gestern welche holen.


----------



## Didi123 (7. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Didi : sieht super aus ! was treibst du heute? fahr jetzt dann ne lockere runde RR.



KA...geh jetzt dann ins Studio und später die Ergos testen, wenn das Wetter mitmacht...

PS: Dein dunkelhaariger Kollege bei den Teilen (bissl kräftiger, etwa dein Alter) kennt sich mit dem Campagnolozeugs recht gut aus!


----------



## bike_schrat (7. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Martin : du bist doch fit, notfalls kann man am schluss ja doch noch etwas abkürzen. am mittwoch steht bei mir rr auf dem programm und am abend Mtb in Schnaittach ob ich da einen tag später nochmal nen 100er fahren möchte steht noch in den sternen#



Hmh, naja, würde sagen gutes Mittelfeld von der Fitness. Die Strecke an sich ist nicht so tragisch, nur die Geschwindigkeit. Tippe drauf, dass wenn Du GA1 fährst, ich schon in GA2 bin. 

Vorschlag:
Wir machen eine Gruppe 1 = locker und Gruppe 2 = mittel bis lang. D.h. mittel bis lang fährt zusammen locker los und mittel trennt sich dann von der langen Gruppe ab (z.B. Abspaltung ab Ottensoos und kein Moritzberg - Klamm - Brunn mehr). Dann könnte man über eine Teilnahme von meiner Seite bei Gruppe 2 verhandeln.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. Juni 2009)

Also wenn das letzten Donnerstag eine kurze lockere Runde war bin ich auf jeden Fall erst mal bei den lockeren Runden, also 

GRUPPE 1

dabei. Viel kürzer und lockerer muss es aber nicht unbedingt sein, gelle ;-))

Wer is somit noch bei Gruppe 1 dabei am Donnerstag? Irgendjemand der sich Streckentechnisch auskennt...ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juni 2009)

Jetzt hab ich mich gerade fertig gemacht und des fängt des schütten an...............toll

geh ich halt zum Bäcker Kuchen kaufen...mmmmmh


----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2009)

Fand das Tempo auch super. Leider bin ich technisch einfach noch nicht auf der Höhe und das hält dann natürlich auf. 
Deshalb - eine längere Tour kanns ruhig sein. Technisch schwieriger definitv noch nicht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juni 2009)

Nicht doch einer weg Lust heute ne kleine Runde zu drehen?

Jetzt ist der Himmel wieder blau. Zuminest Richtung Veste.
Kann mich alleine net aufraffen.

PS: Hat von Euch einer schon "Home" gesehen? Hammer und Krasse aufnahmen aber auch etwas langatmig.


----------



## Didi123 (7. Juni 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Fand das Tempo auch super. Leider bin ich technisch einfach noch nicht auf der Höhe und das hält dann natürlich auf.
> Deshalb - eine längere Tour kanns ruhig sein. Technisch schwieriger definitv noch nicht.



Weiß gar ned was du hast - du fährst doch super...?! 
Viell. solltest du mal mit anderen Mädels fahren und sehen, wie die sich anstellen...


----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2009)

Wo sind denn die ganzen Frauen hier im Forum???


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juni 2009)

Wohl sehr wenige hier in der Gegend scheinbar. 
Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2009)

die halten sich versteckt *lach* 
Ich bin leider momentan nicht wirklich konditionell fit, ich hatte mir den Zeh gebrochen, davor Umzug dh. das heisst das Frühjahr ist ohne Biken gelaufen


----------



## bike_schrat (7. Juni 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> die halten sich versteckt *lach*
> Ich bin leider momentan nicht wirklich konditionell fit, ich hatte mir den Zeh gebrochen, davor Umzug dh. das heisst das Frühjahr ist ohne Biken gelaufen


Die blacksurf, ja heiligs Blechle!  Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen... So wie ich Dich einschätze sollte allerdings die lockere Runde für Dich kein Problem sein. Auch mit nem nicht ganz idealen Start in die Saison. Also los.... 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Was macht eigentlich Coffee? Ist die nicht auch noch von Zeit zu Zeit auf dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2009)

hi, ja mich gibts noch 
Es kommt auf die LÃ¤nge der lockeren Runde anâ¦


----------



## colombera (7. Juni 2009)

@Sun Tzu,@ Schrat:
Ja, Arzberg war im letzten Jahr zur gleichen Zeit ne Superrunde, aber heuer muss ich mich wahrscheinlich bis zum Herbst noch mit 2h Fahrten auf der Straße oder Waldautobahn begnügen.
Euch allen viel Spaß
Gruß Edi


----------



## Didi123 (7. Juni 2009)

Wen außer mich hat's heut nachmittag auch noch eingeweicht...?!


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juni 2009)

Mich. grrrrr
Hätte nur 30min später losfahren müssen. Hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Wasser in den Schuhen. In jedem bestimmt 1 Liter. Dabei waren es nur 16km im strömenden Regen. Denn ich, Schande über mich, habe wieder kehrt gemacht. Nachdem ich 5 min zuhause war, schien wieder die Sonne.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> hi, ja mich gibts noch



Stimmt, hatte ich letztens auch festgestellt  

Wie siehts dann am Feiertag oder nächstes Wochenende aus mit ner Tour? Ein wenig Käsekuchen muss gehen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## were (7. Juni 2009)

Ich war gerade unterwegs von Büchenbach aus Richtung Kalchreuth. Nach nem Stück hab ich dann abgedreht und bin umgekehrt. Als ich dann beim Flughafen war kam aber wieder die Sonne raus also bin ich nochmal umgekehrt und weitergefahren 
Hab zwar ausgeschaut wie Sau aber hat sich trotzdem noch gelohnt.


----------



## bike_schrat (7. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ein wenig Käsekuchen muss gehen


...genau da dran hatte ich nach blacksurfs Posts auch schon gedacht. 

Soll mer des mal wiederbeleben? Wäre auf jeden Fall ne lockere Runde.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...genau da dran hatte ich nach blacksurfs Posts auch schon gedacht.
> 
> Soll mer des mal wiederbeleben? Wäre auf jeden Fall ne lockere Runde.



Ha jo, wieso net  Und das mit der lockeren Runde muss auch gehen, dann fahr ich dir halt net bergab davon, so wie an der Veste 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2009)

ja gut überredet, aber nur weil der Käsekuchen in der Scheune so verlockend duftet *gg*
Warum nicht am Feiertag Also ich wäre dabei so ab 10 oder 11 uhr Löwensaal?


----------



## bike_schrat (7. Juni 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ja gut überredet, aber nur weil der Käsekuchen in der Scheune so verlockend duftet *gg*
> Warum nicht am Feiertag Also ich wäre dabei so ab 10 oder 11 uhr Löwensaal?



O.k., dann probieren wir's doch mal damit für die Leute, die ne lockere Runde fahren möchten:
Kommender Donnerstag, Treffpunkt 10 Uhr, Parkplatz Löwensaal zum Start in Richtung Scheune (wem das nix sagt: Ungelstetten) und zurück.

@reo-fahrer: Ach Du bist DU!!!!?!??! Ja krass.  Hatte an der Veste natürlich nur aus Sicherheitsgründen Abstand gelassen.  Wobei Dich müsste man nach Scheune ja fast noch den Moritzberg raufscheuchen....


----------



## orchknurz (8. Juni 2009)

also vom Tiergarten bis zur Scheune und zurück ist schon sehr kurz...dann noch kuchen futten

falls doch jemand lust hat auf 50-90km und 700-1300Hm kann er gernre bei uns mitfahren


----------



## WürfelRadler (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Flo,
dann melde ich mich mal bei dir mit an.


----------



## Conyo (8. Juni 2009)

wollte auch eher etwas länger fahren und weniger futtern


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. Juni 2009)

ÄHM, wieso denn auf einmal 10 Uhr?

Ich dachte wir machen den Donnerstag um 18 Uhr jetzt fest?!?!? Egal ob lang oder kurz.

Oder nur als Ausnahme wegen Feiertag?


----------



## Coffee (8. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Was macht eigentlich Coffee? Ist die nicht auch noch von Zeit zu Zeit auf dem Rad unterwegs?



ich leb auch noch, auch auf dem Rad unterwegs  aber nicht nur.

lg coffee


----------



## Conyo (8. Juni 2009)

@Gibson: wir starten nur früher, da Feiertag ist. Ansonsten wie immer um 18 Uhr - donnerstags 
@coffee: und willst Du mal mitfahren? Wir haben absoluten Frauenmangel


----------



## blacksurf (8. Juni 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> wollte auch eher etwas länger fahren und weniger futtern



ist doch kein Thema, wer länger fahren möchte düst einfach weiter an der Scheune vorbei und nimmt noch den Moritzberg mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (8. Juni 2009)

...na das klingt super. Dann würde ich sagen, machen wir es so!


----------



## colombera (8. Juni 2009)

Hi, so viel ich letzte Woche gesehen habe hat die Alte Scheune in Ungelstetten Betriebsurlaub.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2009)

Telefonisch erreicht man da zumindest niemanden im Moment.

PS: Mist, mein Radl-Schuhe sind immernoch nass von Gestern...hat heute einer Lust zufällig, weng rumdüsen.....


----------



## karstenr (8. Juni 2009)

Bin gestern von Eching mit dem Rad nach N (174Km). Nass geworden bin ich nicht,  aber 3 x musste ich eine kurze Pause einlegen und mich unterstellen. Danach war die Straße nass und so konnte ich nach jedem Schauer erst nur langsam fahren. 
Werde heute mit einem Poppenreuth - Kalchreuth + weiter Richtung Hetzles. Habe diese Woche aber kein MTB hier.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Racer87 (8. Juni 2009)

@orchknurz: Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn?? 

Ich komm aus Diepersdorf und hab net wirklich Lust, erst zum Löwensaal zu fahren um dann "nur" nach Ungelstetten zu fahren. 
Löwensaal - Ungelstetten - Moritzberg hört sich allerdings gut an. ich überlegs mir mal, wenn ich weiß wo sich die anderen treffen.


----------



## Franken_biker (8. Juni 2009)

hi,
mich hats gestern am Moritzberg eingeregnet....bin von Altdorf aus übern Birkensee zum M'berg und vor der Abfahrt kam dieses blöde Gewitter....
"Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SunTzu (8. Juni 2009)

kann mal irgendwer zusammenfassen, was am donnerstag von wo und wann geht ?
hab a bissl den überblick verloren.


----------



## shutupandride (8. Juni 2009)

hey orchknurz.
was fahrt ihr denn, von wo aus, wenn und wie lange???


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. Juni 2009)

ZUSAMMENFASSUNG:

Am Donnerstag 11.6. , Treffpunkt Haupteingang Tiergarten, 10 Uhr frühs.

Ansonsten immer um 18 Uhr.

Werden 2 Gruppen fahren - eine mit langer und eine mit kürzerer Tour.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2009)

So, hab mich heute doch noch für Moritzberg entschieden. Morgen und Mi soll es ja nur Regnen. Leider hat es dann auf dem Rückweg doch gepisst.
Der Weg "grüner Punkt" vom Moritzberg runter ist die volle Schlammrinne. Meine Vbrakes haben irgendwann versagt. Aber die Trails vom Do die ich noch nicht kannte habe ich sogar wieder gefunden. Bis auf einen

Wegen den 2 Gruppen. Was ist lang und schneller oder kürzer und gemütlich?
Bin heute die 69km 790hm(komisch sonst sind es 70, lag wohl am weglassen es letzen Trails) in 3:16 gefahren. Viel schneller würde ich allerdings nicht wollen sonst wirds zu anstrengend . Hatte schon einen Avg Puls von 148.

Gruppe 1 oder 2? Gegen 90km hätte ich nichts. Aber halt von mir zu hause aus und nicht ab Tiergarten.


----------



## bike_schrat (8. Juni 2009)

... in Sachen Wetter und so: DH-Rennen am OKO letztes Wochenende: http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/videos_bilder/aktuelles_62.html

Die Strecke bei der Nässe auf Zeit fahren... *horror*


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2009)

Wäre nichts für mich. Würde da im Schneckentempo runtereiern. Habs nicht so mit nass......


----------



## Franken_biker (8. Juni 2009)

hallo, 
evtl bin ich am Do auch dabei (bei ner kurzen Tour).
Hat denn jm schon Vorschläge hinsichtlich Strecke, länge usw?
Abfahrt auch um 10e oder?
Gruss


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ... in Sachen Wetter und so: DH-Rennen am OKO letztes Wochenende: http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/videos_bilder/aktuelles_62.html
> 
> Die Strecke bei der Nässe auf Zeit fahren... *horror*



Ich war zum zuschauen oben und muss sagen, das hatte schon was... Immerhin gabs durchs Steinfeld eine neue Linie links vom Baum, die sah irgendwie besser aus als die alte rechts und ein paar Northshores hatten sogar Teppichboden 
@MTBermLuS: mit Schneckentempo klappt das dort nicht, da bleibt man nur an nem Stein hängen und fällt im stehen um. Ein wenig Schwung brauchts schon, damit das was wird.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (8. Juni 2009)

:    DOTAG 10:00 Tiergarten    :
hier mal meine idee.
wir starten ALLE gemeinsam am TG in richtung Moritzberg-nach den ersten km wird sich zeigen wer nun bei gruppe 1. oder 2. fahren möchte/kann und sich dann auch trennen.
die erste gruppe kann ohne stress kurbeln, mehr oder weniger trails fahren und am moritzberg auf die 2. gruppe warten.
die 2. gruppe rollt mit dampf über weißenbrunn-entenberg-nonneberg-gersberg-moritzberg. wird zwar auch keine 100km aber trails/Hm und speed kommen nicht zu kurz. am Moritzberg noch einkehren und mit der 1. gruppe zum Tiergarten zurück rollen.

wer hätte lust darauf? wer kann die 1. gruppe zum Moritzberg führen?

ich würde dann die 2. gruppe übernehmen.

Grüsse Florian


----------



## SunTzu (9. Juni 2009)

das klingt mal nach nem plan, welcher gruppe ich mich anschliesse, werd ich kurzfristig erntscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (9. Juni 2009)

Hört sich gut an, ich denk ich bin auch dabei. Hoff mer mal, dass das Wetter auch noch einigermaßen mit spielt.


----------



## Florian (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich nicht noch jemanden finde, der auch am Mittwoch frei hat und mit mir in die Berge fährt, bin ich dabei!

Hat zufällig jemand Interesse, z.B. Mittwoch früh nach Mittenwald und am Nachmittag zur Falkenhütte zu radeln? Da Übernachten und Do die Runde nach Mittenwald zurück und wieder heim nach Nürnberg?


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2009)

mmmh für DO ist wieder Regen gemeldet. Kann sich zwar noch ändern, aber ganz täuschen tun die sich meist nicht.

PS: Mist doch Insolvenz...............


----------



## Conyo (9. Juni 2009)

also wenn das Wetter echt so bescheiden wird wie sie hier alle prohezeien http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=79325e7f08b2110f2335de4888a16e02, dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir am Sonntag (Sommer kommt!) fahren.

Was meint Ihr?

Schönen Abend!

@MTBermLus-> think positive!


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> also wenn das Wetter echt so bescheiden wird wie sie hier alle prohezeien http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=79325e7f08b2110f2335de4888a16e02, dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir am Sonntag (Sommer kommt!) fahren.
> 
> Was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...



Fällt schwer wenn alle um einen rum nur jammern.

Dafür war die gemütlich Radltour jetzt schön, Veste, Felsenkeller usw.
Heute waren aber ganze Horden von Joggern unterwegs, wahnsinn.
Ist DI rigendwie Lauftreff? Müsste auch mal wieder............


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2009)

@MTBermLuS: wann warste denn im Stadtwald? Ich war so gegen 19 Uhr mit dem Bighit los, noch ein wenig an der Veste etc. rumgedüst 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2009)

immer diese wetterweicheier 
schlage vor, erst um 13 uhr zu starten, dann hab ich auch halbwegs ausgeschlafen und kann mitfahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @MTBermLuS: wann warste denn im Stadtwald? Ich war so gegen 19 Uhr mit dem Bighit los, noch ein wenig an der Veste etc. rumgedüst
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



An der Veste bin ich so gegen 18:10 vorbeigefahren. Am Felsenkeller, zumindest an den Trails dort war ich so gegen 19:00. Bin dann noch weng Kleeblattweg, Blauer Balken abgefahren. War bissle auf Trailsuche.
Gegen 20:00 war ich an der Tanke in Zirndorf Laugenbreze kaufen und Flasche auffüllen wenn du es genau wissen willst und bin dann richtung Heimat geradelt.
Ein paar Trails habe ich ausgelassen warschienlich warste gerade da unterwegs. Da sich letzten Tage immer keiner gefunden hat habe ich heute garnicht gefragt ob vielleicht doch einer richtung Veste fährt.
Sich im Wald zufällig zu treffen ist eh eher unwarscheinlich. Können ja mal wieder was ausmachen.

PS: Kauf doch mal einer meine Teile, muss jetzt sparen.  Man weiß ja nie was kommt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> immer diese wetterweicheier
> schlage vor, erst um 13 uhr zu starten, dann hab ich auch halbwegs ausgeschlafen und kann mitfahren.



Ja wie etz? Du wieder am Start?  Was hat denn das MRT-Dingens-Gerät so gesagt? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2009)

mrt ist erst am freitag. geht aber schon, hab heut mal eine züginge runde durch den wald nach erlangen und kalchreuth gedreht und es passt. gelegt hat es mich auch schon wieder, aber ohne auswirkungen. muss halt noch ein wenig aufpassen.


----------



## orchknurz (9. Juni 2009)

ich habe am Dotag nachmittag-abend noch kunden hier .daher kann ich nicht erst mittag auf tour gehen sondern wie ausgemacht 10:00 Tiergarten.

wer ist nun am start wenns wetter passt?


----------



## Florian (9. Juni 2009)

Ich


----------



## bike_schrat (9. Juni 2009)

Ich natürlich auch.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juni 2009)

Ich eigentlich auch. Kommt auf meine Runde heute an. Nach 3 Tagen Radeln bräuchte ich mal ne Pause. Der 4te ist immer nicht so spaßig. Vorallem soll es heute auf jeden Fall trocken bleiben.


----------



## SunTzu (10. Juni 2009)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (10. Juni 2009)

wie schaut es mit blacksurf und coffee aus? 
http://www.moritzberghuette.de/cms/index.php - guten Kuchen gibts hier auch. Sind wohl neue Pächter drauf.


----------



## WürfelRadler (10. Juni 2009)

und ich auch


----------



## Didi123 (10. Juni 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit blacksurf und coffee aus?
> http://www.moritzberghuette.de/cms/index.php - guten Kuchen gibts hier auch. Sind wohl neue Pächter drauf.



Aber frühestens ab Ende Juli.
Bis dahin gibt's noch TK-Kuchen...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (10. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## blacksurf (10. Juni 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Aber frühestens ab Ende Juli.
> Bis dahin gibt's noch TK-Kuchen...



Ich sag leider ab für die ganze Tour  Mir ist was sehr wichtiges unerwartetes persönliches dazwischen gekommen

Wünsche Euch viel Spass und mampft einen Käsekuchen für mich mit


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juni 2009)

Also für morgen wird der Wetterbericht einfach nicht besser. Vormittag und Mittag 80% Regenrisiko.

Jemand heute Lust auf ne Runde. Ne Sicherheitsrunde praktisch  , für den Fall es wird morgens nichts. Dann ist das Training nicht zu kurz gekommen.


----------



## Squealer (10. Juni 2009)

Nachdem für morgen wirklich nur beschissenes Wetter gemeldet ist und ich es mir nicht leisten kann krank zu werden, sage ich leider auch ab.

Muss ganz viel lernen, hab bald Prüfungen und muss dafür fit sein!

Ohne Regen immer wieder gerne!!


----------



## Racer87 (10. Juni 2009)

Je nach Wetter werd ich auch kommen. Wenns einigermaßen ist, komm ich. Sonst werd ich wohl von hier aus ne Runde fahren, vielleicht trifft man sich dann am Moritzberg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter werd ich auch kommen. Wenns einigermaßen ist, komm ich.



Seh ich genauso 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (10. Juni 2009)

Bin wahrscheinlich morgen auch net dabei, wenn dann eher so ab 15 uhr, davor weis ich noch net ob ich vielleicht noch mal kurz in der Firma muss. Läuft momentan ein wichtiger job, wenn was schief geht muss ich wie gesagt morgen mal kurz rein. Alle die mitfahren viel spaß und gutes wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (10. Juni 2009)

DANKE Nils, gutes wetter können wir gebrauchen !


----------



## Schnikers (11. Juni 2009)

Servus,
also wenns Wetter passt waere ich auch am Start!


----------



## orchknurz (11. Juni 2009)

es hat soeben aufgehört zu regnen, hoffe mal es bleibt so


----------



## Racer87 (11. Juni 2009)

Nachdem das Wetter heute Nachmittag besser werden soll, werd ich wohl erst später ne Runde drehen. Viel Spaß euch!!


----------



## Conyo (11. Juni 2009)

Wir könnten doch einfach auch später starten - gegen 12 Uhr z.B.
Das Wetter soll dann besser - regenfreier - werden.


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. Juni 2009)

Bei mir regnets gerade heftig, und gewitter auch ein bisschen.
Wenn ich um 10:00 am Tiergarten sein will, müsste ich bald losfahren.

Laut Regenradar dürfte nichts mehr nachkommen.

Wie siehts denn in Nürnberg/Lauf aus?

Vieleicht doch etwas später?


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir in Nürnberg regnet es jetzt auch wieder. Es kommt Sturm auf und die richtig schwarzen Wolken sind erst noch im Anmarsch. _Ich werde es wohl heute lassen_.

Sollte Mittags das schönste Wetter sein kann ich es mir immernoch anders überlegen.


----------



## bike_schrat (11. Juni 2009)

...also hier in Nbg Ost siehts noch nicht so richtig motivierend aus. Bin auch für verschieben.

Zeitlich bin   ich flexibel, wobei 13-14 Uhr Start noch etwas praktischer wäre als 12 Uhr. Aber lasse mich gerne überstimmen.


----------



## Conyo (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Zusammen,
bei uns ist es total windig und es sieht nach Regen aus.
Flo wollte gerade los, ist sich aber auch unsicher. 
Wollen wir 13 Uhr machen?

Dann aber nur eine Gruppe.

PS: Gerade gewittert es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Juni 2009)

Bei mir gehts jetzt auch gerade voll runter. Südstadt


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. Juni 2009)

So wie ich das verstanden habe kann orchknorz heute nachmittag nicht.
Ich wäre aber auch für Verschieben. (10:00 TG schaffe ich eh nicht mehr)

Wer kann sonst noch die Führung für die lange Runde übernehmen?
Ich kann alternativ nur Alte Veste anbieten.


----------



## SunTzu (11. Juni 2009)

bin grad wieder heimgespült worden. wenn dann dreh ich heute so gegen 18.00 noch ne runde.


----------



## Florian (11. Juni 2009)

Jetzt sieht man zwar nen blauen Fleck am Himmel, aber ich bin auch für verschieben!


----------



## bike_schrat (11. Juni 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe kann orchknorz heute nachmittag nicht. Ich wäre aber auch für Verschieben.


@conyo & orchknurz: Stimmt, da war was wegen Nachmittag... Macht Ihr einfach nen konkreten Vorschlag bzgl. wann und wie es Euch passt. Ggf. Dann wirklich 12 Uhr. 

Und ne Gruppe über Brunn und Klamm zum Moritzberg bringen, das schaffen wir wegmässig auf jeden Fall, falls flo z.B. Mit Würfelradler so richtig losziehen möchte um rechtzeitig wieder zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## orchknurz (11. Juni 2009)

Da jetzt eh schon einige abgesagt haben (auch die mädels) würde ich vorschlagen die runde mit 2 gruppen auf Sonntag zu verschieben.

                   Also Sonntag 10:00 am Tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (11. Juni 2009)

Guter Vorschlag, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## benwo (11. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe ich kann das auch einrichten


----------



## SunTzu (11. Juni 2009)

sonntag fahr ich schon in Hersbruck ne runde.
werd also nicht kommen.


----------



## were (11. Juni 2009)

@reo-fahrer, bike_schrat: wie anspruchsvoll ist den die Runde? Mit der DAV Runde vergleichbar?

Am Sonntag würde ich evtl. auch mitkommen. Heute werd ich noch bisl am Rad schrauben, einstellen und hoechstens ne kleine Runde drehen.

Ich hab Morgen frei. Wenns geht fahr ich Fr,Sa,So


----------



## bike_schrat (11. Juni 2009)

were schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer, bike_schrat: wie anspruchsvoll ist den die Runde? Mit der DAV Runde vergleichbar?
> 
> Ich hab Morgen frei. Wenns geht fahr ich Fr,Sa,So


Ich denke Du dürftest bei der lockereren Gruppe recht gut mitkommen, were.  (die "schnell und lang"- Gruppe würde ich allerdings nicht empfehlen, die Jungs sind wirklich ziemlich fit)

Daher: Kommen, lockere Gruppe mitfahren und Spaß haben. 

P.S.: Ich selber muss noch verhandeln wegen Sonntag. Versuch's aber auch.


----------



## Black-Marin (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen. wollte mal fragen ob jemand lust hat mich zu unterrichten. habe mir ein marin fully gekauft und möchte ein paar tricks lernen um heil vom berg zu kommen. komme nähe neumarkt.


----------



## Conyo (11. Juni 2009)

@black marin: fahr einfach mal mit - learning by doing.


----------



## Racer87 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich war heute dann doch noch ne Runde unterwegs und bin zumindest von oben kaum nass geworden. Gutes Bikewetter sieht trotzdem anders aus. Das einzig gute war, dass kaum Leute unterwegs waren. 

Ob ich am Sonntag kann, weiß ich noch nicht sicher, sollte aber gehen.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Da jetzt eh schon einige abgesagt haben (auch die mädels) würde ich vorschlagen die runde mit 2 gruppen auf Sonntag zu verschieben.
> 
> Also Sonntag 10:00 am Tiergarten



kannst du auch mal an die leute denken, die keine bettflucht haben?
mindestens eine stunde später wäre mir wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kannst du auch mal an die leute denken, die keine bettflucht haben?
> mindestens eine stunde später wäre mir wesentlich angenehmer.



word.

@speedy: Ich hab mir grade ne 450er Fox Feder organisiert, ich hoffe du packst die Teile mal ein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2009)

liegt schon daheim. es ist aber momentan doch erst nur das erste. bin noch nicht zum zweiten gekommen.


----------



## Yeti777 (11. Juni 2009)

Sers,
Ich wär am Sonntag auch dabei! einigt euch noch bis dahin wann wir uns treffen wollen. Ob 10 oder 11 ,Mir ist das gleich! Wie lang wollen wir dann am Sonntag fahren? Werd auch diesmal an den Helm denken ;-) nehms mir zumindestens vor!
Bis denne!


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Juni 2009)

> Werd auch diesmal an den Helm denken ;-) nehms mir zumindestens vor!


Sonst kommt der böse Ast und haut dir wieder auf den Kopf. 


Ich bin wohl nicht dabei. Samstag auf Hochzeit, bleibe über Nacht und muss mein Auto dort lassen. Fahre mit dem Rad zurück somit habe ich meine Tour schon. Alleine und ne langweilige Strecke (20km Fränkische, 50-60km Kanal) hoffentlich passt das Wetter. 
Aber kommende Woche wird sich schon wieder jemand finden oder? Spätenstens DO.


----------



## norman68 (11. Juni 2009)

Black-Marin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. wollte mal fragen ob jemand lust hat mich zu unterrichten. habe mir ein marin fully gekauft und möchte ein paar tricks lernen um heil vom berg zu kommen. komme nähe neumarkt.



Darf ich mal Fragen was für ein du gekauft hast.


----------



## Black-Marin (12. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir ein Mount vision pro gekauft


----------



## Black-Marin (12. Juni 2009)

CONYO, Woher bist du genau. bin halt net der beste.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (12. Juni 2009)

Kann am Sonntag auch nicht, muss arbeiten...viel Spaß!


----------



## Tfrog (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

würde auch gerne einmal bei Euch mitfahren. Kann aber diesen Sonntag schon wieder nicht. Gibt es denn einige die villeicht auch am Samstag eine etwas grössere Runde fahren wollen. Hätte den ganzen Tag Zeit. Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Moritzbergrunde fahren. Bin vom Tiergarten bisher nicht über die Autobahn hinaus gekommen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Conyo (12. Juni 2009)

@black marin: bin aus der Nähe von Lauf a. d. Pegnitz
Je nachdem wieviele wir am Sonntag sind, fahren wir in zwei Gruppen.
30 Kilometer am Stück solltest Du aber konditionell schon durchhalten. Technik kommt mit der Fahrpraxis und üben üben üben...
Sitze auch erst seit November 08 wieder auf dem Bike.
Start wäre dann am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Tiergarten bzw. jeden Donnerstag - Eingang Tiergarten  -18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (12. Juni 2009)

@black marin: Oder halt wirklich mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen, wenn Du nicht der Typ bist, der gerne selber bastelt und probiert. Such doch einfach mal nach "fahrtechnikkurs mtb" oder so im Netz. Gibts sowohl hier bei uns in der Gegend was oder wenn Lust hast auch in Alpen etc.

P.S.: Sonntag 10 Uhr TG klappt bei mir.


----------



## norman68 (12. Juni 2009)

Black-Marin schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Mount vision pro gekauft



 gute Wahl fahr meins jetzt seit etwas über 2 Jahre.
Hast das direkt in Fürth bei Marin gekauft?

Wegen deiner Fahrtechnikgeschichte hast du doch bei dir vor der Haustür zwei nette Plätze wo du schön üben kannst. Einmal den Dillberg und dann den Buchberg. Ist ja alles nicht weit weg von dir und zum hinkommen brauchst nicht mal ein Auto. Das Kemnath ist doch zwischen Pyrbaum und Postbauer-Heng oder irre ich mich da? Wenn ja fahr ich da sehr oft bei schlechtem Wetter durch wenn ich nur etwas Radweg fahren will.


----------



## Black-Marin (12. Juni 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> gute Wahl fahr meins jetzt seit etwas über 2 Jahre.
> Hast das direkt in Fürth bei Marin gekauft?
> 
> Wegen deiner Fahrtechnikgeschichte hast du doch bei dir vor der Haustür zwei nette Plätze wo du schön üben kannst. Einmal den Dillberg und dann den Buchberg. Ist ja alles nicht weit weg von dir und zum hinkommen brauchst nicht mal ein Auto. Das Kemnath ist doch zwischen Pyrbaum und Postbauer-Heng oder irre ich mich da? Wenn ja fahr ich da sehr oft bei schlechtem Wetter durch wenn ich nur etwas Radweg fahren will.





Ja das ist richtig.mann muss halt auch wissen wo die schönen wege sind. wie alt bist du?


----------



## norman68 (12. Juni 2009)

Black-Marin schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig.mann muss halt auch wissen wo die schönen wege sind. wie alt bist du?



Was denkst du warum hinter meinem Namen die 68 steht? Könnte sehr gut zum Bj passen ) Rechnen kannst denke ich selber


----------



## Black-Marin (12. Juni 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Was denkst du warum hinter meinem Namen die 68 steht? Könnte sehr gut zum Bj passen ) Rechnen kannst denke ich selber[/quote
> 
> wer sehr nett wennst mal duch kemnath fährst und mich ein stück mitnehmen kannst und mir ein paar schöne wege zum eingewöhnen zeigen kannst


----------



## norman68 (12. Juni 2009)

@Black-Marin

das mit Kemnath ist ja bei mir immer nur die Schlechtwetter HT Runde um in Bewegung zubleiben. Da fahr ich von Wendelstein den Radweg Sperberslohe-Oberhembach-Pyrbaum-P.Heng-Pfeifferhütte-Schwarzenbruck-Gsteinach-Röthenbach b.SW.-Wendelstein.
Die Spots vor deiner Haustür (Dillberg, Buchberg) bin ich schon min. 7-8 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Würde da wohl nicht all zu viel mehr finden. Wo ich dir ein wenig was zeigen kann ist logischerweise hier Wendelstein (Wernloch, Steinbrüchlein) oder dann Heidenberg der ist bei Schwabach. Kommt aber halt erst mal auf deine Kondi an wie du drauf bist. Wenn es mit der nicht zum besten ist sollte man erst mal etwas am Wernloch hier rundüsen. Da sind die Wege nicht so weit. Solltest du aber mit Kondi, Kilometer auf dem Bike recht Schmerz unempfindlich sein hätte ich mehr Alternativen. Das sollten wir dann aber nicht hier klären lieber als PM oder dann in dem von dir eröffeten Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dann am Sonntag um 10 am Tiergarten auch am Start! Werd wohl wieda mitm fully kommen, so wie ich euch kenn werden es überwiegent trails werden oder?

see ya


----------



## Black-Marin (12. Juni 2009)

sorry was ist PM oder Fred.kenne mich noch net aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2009)

PM == personal message. Eine Nachricht, die du an andere Mitglieder eines Forums schicken kannst. PM != email.

Fred == deutsche verballhornte Version von engl. Thread (ein Thema in einem Forum). Kommt wohl vom eher schwierigen th 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## weichling (12. Juni 2009)

Fred ist die fränkische Lautschrift für thread. 
Grüße Weichling


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> PM == personal message. Eine Nachricht, die du an andere Mitglieder eines Forums schicken kannst. PM != email.
> 
> Fred == deutsche verballhornte Version von engl. Thread (ein Thema in einem Forum). Kommt wohl vom eher schwierigen th
> 
> ...


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2009)

@sonntag

wollt ihr nun alle an 10 uhr fest halten oder kann man das nun noch auf 11 uhr schieben?


----------



## bike_schrat (13. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @sonntag
> 
> wollt ihr nun alle an 10 uhr fest halten oder kann man das nun noch auf 11 uhr schieben?


Würde sagen wir bleiben bei 10 Uhr. Bis dahin kommt man schon aus dem Bett.  
Ausserdem solls morgen ja recht warm werden und da ist früher einfach besser.

Am Rande: Wie is eigentlich mit Trialen, speedy_j? Schon wieder fit genug?


----------



## Conyo (13. Juni 2009)

je früher wir fahren, umso schneller sind wir am See oder im Biergarten


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Würde sagen wir bleiben bei 10 Uhr. Bis dahin kommt man schon aus dem Bett.
> Ausserdem solls morgen ja recht warm werden und da ist früher einfach besser.



dann viel spaß. für eine wald uns wiesen tour steh ich am wochenende nicht schon um acht uhr auf.




bike_schrat schrieb:


> Am Rande: Wie is eigentlich mit Trialen, speedy_j? Schon wieder fit genug?



da ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal rad fahren darf, brauche ich daran gar nicht denken. vielleicht ende sommer, anfang herbst.


----------



## orchknurz (14. Juni 2009)

Hey,
wer kommt nun alles mit?
momentan sind wir ca 7-8 leute die sicher kommen...daher nur 1 gruppe....falls es doch mehr leute werden können wir eine 2. (schnellere) gruppe vor ort machen

10:00 Tiergarten


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Hey,
> wer kommt nun alles mit?
> momentan sind wir ca 7-8 leute die sicher kommen...daher nur 1 gruppe....falls es doch mehr leute werden können wir eine 2. (schnellere) gruppe vor ort machen
> 
> 10:00 Tiergarten


Wie gesagt: Dabei. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (14. Juni 2009)

Bin auch da! Werd bald losfahren!


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2009)

jo, bis gleich 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Juni 2009)

So, wieder zu Hause, geduscht, ein klein wenig geschafft, glücklich und bei der Wiederzuführung von Nährstoffen.

War auf jeden Fall ne sehr nette Runde.


----------



## Conyo (14. Juni 2009)

@blacksurf - super dass Du dabei warst! 

Jungs - wieder eine tolle Runde!

Würde mich freuen, wenn nächster Donnerstag wieder klappt!


----------



## blacksurf (14. Juni 2009)

ja, kann mich dem anschliessen war schön mit Euch, Jungs ne super Runde!
Hab mich grad bekochen lassen mit einer Ladung Nudeln *g*


----------



## WürfelRadler (14. Juni 2009)

Bin auch wieder gut zu Hause gelandet und habe erstmal einen Erdbeerkuchen verdrückt.

Werde versuchen donnerstags dabei zu sein um
meine technische Fertigkeiten zu verbessern.
Vorbilder hatten wir ja dabei. ( bike_schrat )


----------



## blacksurf (14. Juni 2009)

ach ja und noch etwas: Eigentlich geht das ja garnicht, das es auf dem Moritzberg keinen Käsekuchen gibt *grummel* 
Aber der Apfelkuchen war auch net ganz sooo schlecht *g*


----------



## bike_schrat (14. Juni 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Werde versuchen donnerstags dabei zu sein um
> meine technische Fertigkeiten zu verbessern.
> Vorbilder hatten wir ja dabei. ( bike_schrat )



...danke. Aber doch nicht gleich den Anbet-Smiley! *rotwerd*

Müssen wer doch mal ein wenig Techniktraining einbauen - und ich im Gegenzug noch ein wenig an der Kondi basteln.


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2009)

Wo seid'er denn g'faahn...?

Wollte ja heute eigtl. in die Fränkische aber wegen widriger Umstände (viel zu spät ins Bett *g*) ist's nur eine Lago di Brombach via Lago di Rosso Runde geworden... 
War trotzdem schee!

Am Donnerstag bin ich auch wieder mit am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (14. Juni 2009)

@ schrat: 

für die Kondi kannst ja mit mir mal Waldautobahn fahren. Wenn meine Schulter wieder voll belastbar ist(ich hoffe im Herbst) würde ich gerne meine Technik etwas verbessern.


----------



## Yeti777 (14. Juni 2009)

Hab irgendwie auf dem heimweg ne abzweigung verpasst, aber nach ein paar extra meter hab ichs dann doch geschafft. Dann erst mal duschen, danach den Grill anschmeißen, für die vitamine gab grad noch ananas, später noch erdbeeren. 
Das mitm Technik-kurs wär ja ne super sache. Vielleicht legen wir dann auch mal ne kilometerfresstour ein, kondition kann man ja nie genug haben

Bis donnerstag


----------



## Yeti777 (14. Juni 2009)

@didi sind zum moritzberg gefahren, am birkensee vorbei, bei brunn waren wir auch mal, aber mehr details weis ich net.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2009)

Jo, war ne nette Runde heute  Weiss jemand, wieviele HMs es heute waren?

Wann wollt ihr denn Donnerstag fahren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise 18:00 Tiergarten Eingang.

schade das ich heute nicht mit dabei sein konnte.


----------



## orchknurz (14. Juni 2009)

@ Reo: also meine uhr hat ca 1200hm angezeigt...

@ Nils: Kondi ???? Di+Mi+Do Rennrad 100 + ... nehm dir mal frei - habe da schöne touren auf lager.... fränkische mit schönen strecken! oder alle berge(hügel) zwischen altdorf-hersbruck-lauf -schnaittach, da schafft man sogar 2000hm.
*natürlich können auch andere rr-fahrer hier aus dem forum mit*
Grüsse, Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (14. Juni 2009)

Ihr scheint ja ne schöne Runde gefahren zu sein.Ich konnte heut früh leider nicht, bin dann nur nachmittags noch mim rr unterwegs gewesen.

Anscheinend fahr ich aber immer zu anderen Zeiten wie ihr....mal schaun, obs irgendwann noch klappt, dass ich mit euch fahr  Donnerstag is leider auch schlecht.

@flo....lassdoch mal ein paar deiner strecken hören. Wenns geht fürs rr auch ohne Berg (die mag ich mim Bike lieber)


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @ Reo: also meine uhr hat ca 1200hm angezeigt...


 
1200? Wie seit ihr da gefahren. Ähnlich wie TG - Birkenseerunde + Moritzberg? Wieviel Km waren es denn? Hatte da das letzte mal nur 900hm auf dem Tacho.

Müsste mal ca 2000hm fahren. Schneckenlohe sind ja auch ca 2300hm oder so. Schafft man das hier in der Gegend überhaubt? Bei Rosenheim war das einfacher.

Wer von Euch ist in Schneckenlohe noch dabei?


----------



## benwo (15. Juni 2009)

Der Hinweg sag so aus:

*



*Heim gings am Birkensee vorbei


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juni 2009)

Schade, konnte gestern nicht...musste arbeiten und lernen.

Wenns am Donnerstag klappt bin ich gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2009)

Da hinten bei Entenberg war ich glaube ich noch nicht. 
Aber einer von Euch fährt da bestimmt mal wieder und nimmt mich mit.


----------



## Didi123 (15. Juni 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> @didi sind zum moritzberg gefahren, am birkensee vorbei, bei brunn waren wir auch mal, aber mehr details weis ich net.



Hast wieder den Wald vor lauter Ästen nicht gesehen..?


----------



## Didi123 (15. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> 1200? Wie seit ihr da gefahren. Ähnlich wie TG - Birkenseerunde + Moritzberg? Wieviel Km waren es denn? Hatte da das letzte mal nur 900hm auf dem Tacho.
> 
> Müsste mal ca 2000hm fahren. Schneckenlohe sind ja auch ca 2300hm oder so. Schafft man das hier in der Gegend überhaubt? Bei Rosenheim war das einfacher.



Nach der Standardanfahrt vom Tiergarten bis Brunn fährst' die Klamm runter nach Ungelstetten, dann Weißenbrunn und rauf auf den *ja wie heißt der Hügel eigtl....?* ...Heidenloch steht auf der Karte, dann durch Entenberg und rauf auf Buchenberg/Nonnenberg (gibt versch. Möglichkeiten, kauf dir mal die Fritsch-Karte).
Dann auf Blau-Punkt über Henfenfeld den Hansgörgel, Glatzenstein und Rothenberg hoch und dann wieder nach Süden und am Rückweg zum Tiergarten den Moritzberg mitnehmen...

Mit der Runde solltest du dann ganz ordentlich zu tun haben!


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe schon da brauche ich einen Ortskundigen, sonst gehts mir so wie gestern und ich fahre die Kirche ums Dorf. 
Als ich mich gestern xmal verfahren habe wollte ich gleich die 100 voll machen. Hatte aber nach 88 schon keine Lust mehr. Zumindest meine Beine nicht. Am Ende waren es 97 und irgendwie zuviel. Dabei waren es nicht mal ganz 1000hm. Werde mich in Schneckenlohe wohl doch lieber auf 60km beschränken. (müssen)


----------



## were (15. Juni 2009)

Schade hat bei mir am Sonntag leider nicht geklappt.
Hat jemand den Track auf mit einem GPS aufgezeichnet und kann ihn mir ihr per PM schicken?
Ich würde die Tour mal demnächst nachfahren.


----------



## blacksurf (15. Juni 2009)

Viel Spass Euch allen am Donnerstag, aber ich schaffs nicht so bald aus dem Büro, ihr fahrt ja leider nicht bei mir um die Ecke an der Veste
Gerne wieder mal am Weekend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (15. Juni 2009)

Ja ich komm am Do auch nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg und am WE bin ich ganz weg :-( Vieleicht mal die Woche drauf.
Irgentwie klappt dass nie mit Tiergarten 

@blacksurf: ich denke schon, dass einige auch im Stadtwald ihre Runden drehen. Ist von mir aus auch das nähste.


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2009)

Stadtwald ist mir nach Feierabend auch fast lieber. Bin da gerne Morgen oder Mi dabei.

Ich bräuchte hilfe bei meiner Routenplanung fürs WE. Ich muss mein Auto bei meinen Eltern wieder holen und würde dazu gerne wie schon öfter mit dem Rad hindüsen.
Lange Rede, kurzer.............. will von Nürnberg nach Litzendorf. Aber den Frankenwanderweg nehmen z.B. nicht am Kanal entlang.

Dachte mir mit dem Zug nach Lauf oder Pegnitz zu fahren dann in den Wanderweg einsteigen und immer folgen. 
Ist einer schon mal in die Richtung gefahren? Kennt Links (Goolge maps/earth), hat andere Routenvorschläge?
Wie ist das mit dem Bike im Zug?
Hab schon einigens gefunden nur so ganz glücklich bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## bike_schrat (15. Juni 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Das mitm Technik-kurs wär ja ne super sache.


...hmh, naja, meinte jetzt eher immer wieder ein schönes Stück auf ner Runde raussuchen, mal vormachen und dann mit nen paar Tipps selber besser fahren. 

Nicht, dass der Björn mir noch die Freundschaft kündigt, der macht nämlich so richtige Kurse. Und das dauert dann auch nen paar Stunden.

@MTBermLuS: Morgen Abend dreht DAV Nürnberg an der Alten Veste ne Runde. Bin morgen wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, aber das wäre doch evtl. was für Dich, oder? siehe http://www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/index.php?menuitem=goout.php&target=goout.php


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2009)

Ach ja stimmt, danke. DI ist die DAV Runde. Hatte ich schon völlig vergessen wollte da neulich schon mit. Denk aber immer net dran. 

Wegen Fahrtechnikkurse. Wollte sowas auch schon immer mal machen. 
Aber da auf der Homepage steht was von absolutem Clickieverbot. 
Das nützt mir halt mal wieder garnichts. Bin nunmal Clickfahrer ohne hüpf ich vom Rad.  Steckt voll in mir drin. Könnte es ja mal wieder probieren. Was ich mit Plattform kann(lerne) geht dann mit Clicks auch aber ich würde nie eine Tour mit Plattform fahren. Von daher.........will ja kein Bikeparkjünger werden. Einfach nur kleine drops(wirklich kleine), Spitzkehren, richtig steile Stücke fahren können ohne dabei die A....backen zusammenkneifen zu müssen oder gar abzusteigen.

Mir gehts einfach um das WIE und was darf ich dieser Situation auf keinen Fall mache usw. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein paar ranschrauben und mal testen. Bevor ich auf dem Kurz nur über die schei... dinger fluche.

Frage mal nen Kumpel von mir, wenn der mit macht wäre ich wohl mal mit dabei. Klingt interessant. Vorallem muss ich nicht erst Stundenlang Auto fahren. Zum Steinbrüchlein kann ich mit dem Rad düsen. Das spricht doch sehr dafür.


----------



## bike_schrat (15. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wegen Fahrtechnikkurse. Wollte sowas auch schon immer mal machen.
> Aber da auf der Homepage steht was von absolutem Clickieverbot.
> Das nützt mir halt mal wieder garnichts. Bin nunmal Clickfahrer ohne hüpf ich vom Rad.  Steckt voll in mir drin. Könnte es ja mal wieder probieren. Was ich mit Plattform kann(lerne) geht dann mit Clicks auch aber ich würde nie eine Tour mit Plattform fahren. Von daher.........will ja kein Bikeparkjünger werden. Einfach nur kleine drops(wirklich kleine), Spitzkehren, richtig steile Stücke fahren können ohne dabei die A....backen zusammenkneifen zu müssen oder gar abzusteigen.
> 
> Mir gehts einfach um das WIE und was darf ich dieser Situation auf keinen Fall mache usw. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein paar ranschrauben und mal testen. Bevor ich auf dem Kurz nur über die schei... dinger fluche.



Also ich bin selber jemand, der bei neuen Techniken immer erst mal ohne Click fährt - und z.T. auch Touren (kommt auf die Strecke an ). 
Ist auf jeden Fall gut um mit gutem Gefühl im Bauch neue Dinge auszuprobieren wie Steilabfahrten, Hindernisse überwinden & Co. Mit Clicks hast Du falls es doch mal nicht ganz so gut läuft weit weniger gute Karten runterzukommen als mit Plattform. Und aus meiner Sicht lernst Du vieles auch besser und intensiver als mit Clicks.


----------



## were (15. Juni 2009)

Genau Morgen ist die DAV Runde ja sogar an der AV. Da bin ich dabei. 
Ich währe aber auch Mi und/oder Do nochmal für ne Runde zu haben. Alternativ evtl. Richtung Kalchi.


----------



## blacksurf (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Dav-Runden kann ich weiterempfehlen, war ich auch schon paar mal dabei. Es gibt meist mehrere Gruppen. Eine schnelle, eine technische und eine Genusstour.


----------



## shutupandride (15. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @ Reo: also meine uhr hat ca 1200hm angezeigt...
> 
> @ Nils: Kondi ???? Di+Mi+Do Rennrad 100 + ... nehm dir mal frei - habe da schöne touren auf lager.... fränkische mit schönen strecken! oder alle berge(hügel) zwischen altdorf-hersbruck-lauf -schnaittach, da schafft man sogar 2000hm.
> *natürlich können auch andere rr-fahrer hier aus dem forum mit*
> Grüsse, Flo



wie wo was wann???
du fährst unter der woche 3x 100km rr? hochinteressant!
wo und wann startest du da so?
do abend versuche ich zu schaffen, falls das der besuch aus der schweiz zulässt


----------



## orchknurz (16. Juni 2009)

ich fahre so gegen 10:00 ab Lauf los. lange strecken gehen erstmal nach neuhaus-pegnitz, dann entweder rechts richtung neumarkt  oder richtig pegnitz/bayreuth pottenstein usw...
kurze strecken sind erstaml entenberg-altdorf-deckersberg und halt jeder hügel dazwischen evtl. rüber nach schnaittach und da auch noch etwas hügel fahren bis hersbruck-dann aber flaches ausrollen nach Lauf zurück.

grüsse florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juni 2009)

Ach ja.
Hab neulich im Stadtwald zwei so "Enduro" Einradfahrer gesehen. War das zufällig einer von Euch? 

PS: Ob das heute abend was wird bei dem Wetter? (DAV)


----------



## shutupandride (16. Juni 2009)

ah, du fährst 3mal die woche ab 10.00h?
du must student sein, das war auch immer meine zeit...


----------



## orchknurz (16. Juni 2009)

diese woche schaffe ich es nur einmal ab 10uhr zu fahren...
student? nein bin freiberufler


----------



## shutupandride (16. Juni 2009)

verstehe ich vollkommen, dass du so früh fährst, wenn du zeit hast. 
ansonsten würde ich sofort spontan an einem abend in der woche mitfahren.


----------



## orchknurz (16. Juni 2009)

naja abends würde ich dann auch gerne fahren... 
Mittwoch 18:30 Burgweiher Schnaittach
Donnertsag 18:00 Tiergarten
beides MTB


----------



## bike_schrat (16. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> naja abends würde ich dann auch gerne fahren...
> Mittwoch 18:30 Burgweiher Schnaittach
> Donnertsag 18:00 Tiergarten
> beides MTB


*träum* Echt cool. Wenn ich so viel Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen könnte, dann würde ich auch rückwärts auf dem Vorderrad Schrägen so cool runterfahren können wie die Jungs von der Insel.

Da dies aber nicht klappt,  peile ich an am Do rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit zu kommen, um mich dann bei knapp 30 Grad mit Euch durch den Wald zu quälen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juni 2009)

Ich verbringe auch viel Zeit auf dem Rad und kann das auch nicht. 
PS: Habs gestern mal mit Plattformpedalen versucht. Da sag sogar ich als nicht Nürnberger: "Allmächt"  
Kann nicht mal nen Randstein hochspringen mit den Dingern. 
Da besteht Übungsbedarf. Gaaaaaaaaaaanz viel.......

Morgen wieder die gleiche Runde ab TG wie das letzte mal?


----------



## Conyo (17. Juni 2009)

orchknurz und ich sind dabei 

Wer noch?


----------



## Didi123 (17. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> PS: Habs gestern mal mit Plattformpedalen versucht. Da sag sogar ich als nicht Nürnberger: "Allmächt"


Des heißd "Allmääächd" - ein haddes "d" am Ende gehd gar ned...! 



Conyo schrieb:


> orchknurz und ich sind dabei
> 
> Wer noch?



Hab morgen frei und den Tag unter das Motto "Biken, Baden, Biergarten" gestellt... rechnet also nicht mit meinem Erscheinen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juni 2009)

dschuldigung 

Ich bin morgen dabei. Amoll middn Hdail vielleicht. Moll guggn.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juni 2009)

werd morgen auch kommen und noch jemanden mitbringen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shutupandride (17. Juni 2009)

hoffe, ich kann mich losreißen.
denke aber schon.


----------



## Yeti777 (17. Juni 2009)

Geb morgen auch mein bestes da zu sein. Länger als 10nach sechs braucht ihr aber ned auf mich warten. Aber werd zusehn das ich rechtzeitig los komme!
Bis morgen


----------



## bike_schrat (17. Juni 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Geb morgen auch mein bestes da zu sein. Länger als 10nach sechs braucht ihr aber ned auf mich warten. Aber werd zusehn das ich rechtzeitig los komme!
> Bis morgen


...die Idee mit bis 10 nach 6 warten finde ich super.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Juni 2009)

Kommen heute 2 Gruppen zu stande? 8 haben bis jetzt zugesagt oder?

Mannnnn, warum zum Teufel muss es zum Wochenende hin wieder das Regnen anfangen. Meine schöne Planung fällt wohl ins Wasser.


----------



## SunTzu (18. Juni 2009)

ich versuch auch zu kommen, ke nach dem, wie ich aus der arbeit wegkomme.

wenn ich bis 18.00 nicht da bin, wird das dann nix mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (18. Juni 2009)

ich war bis jetzt mit dem rr. unterwegs und bin am überlegen schwimmen zu gehen...das wetter ist mir für den schattigen tiergarten fast zu gut
Mia kommt sicher zum TG. ich überlege noch


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahr dann schon mal los. Bin so gegen 17:30 schon am TG und fahre schon etwas durch die Gegend. 18:00 bin ich am Eingang.


----------



## benwo (18. Juni 2009)

ich komme auch und ein Kumpel wollte auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juni 2009)

so, wieder daheim  War ne nette Runde, der Hund ist auch wieder bei Frauchen (auch wenn ich mir nicht so sicher bin, ob das das beste für ihn ist...) und speedys Drehteil passt perfekt auf die Dämpferfeder 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (18. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> War ne nette Runde, der Hund ist auch wieder bei Frauchen


Ist das Frauchen noch vorbeigekommen oder hat der Tierschutz vermittelt?

shutupandride und ich sind in der Verlängerung noch mit nem ordentlichen Schnitt nen paar Trails durchgebügelt und haben uns am Ende so um dreiviertel zehn verabschiedet. Ist scho echt super die langen Abende.


----------



## bike_schrat (18. Juni 2009)

@Würfelradler: Hattest ja wegen auf der Stelle stehen gefragt und ich hatte nur kurz ein paar Worte dazu gesagt. Hier ne Anleitung zum in Ruhe üben: http://www.trashzen.com/balance-trackstand.php Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## orchknurz (18. Juni 2009)

@ all 
wenn wir jetzt immer so 13leute sind werde ich ne schnellere gruppe machen....
hinfhart zum moritzberg mit weniger trails und schnellen beinen-rückfahrt mit mehr trails je nach gruppe und wetter


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2009)

@bike_schrat

Ach du warst Bike_schrat. Dann habe ich da beim letzten mal was falsch verstanden. 

PS: Björn hat geantwortet


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Ist das Frauchen noch vorbeigekommen oder hat der Tierschutz vermittelt?



zwei Joggerinnen kamen von Zabo her zum Tiergarten gelaufen, die waren wohl ne halbe Stunde vorher schonmal in der Gegenrichtung vorbeigelaufen. Einer von denen hat der Hund gehört. Nicht das die das irgendwie gemerkt hätten, dass ihnen im Wald auf einmal ein Hund abhanden gekommen ist 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (19. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> PS: Björn hat geantwortet


Hat er mir gestern Abend schon mitgeteilt, hatte noch nachgefragt. Musste sowieso noch was mit ihm zu klären.


----------



## orchknurz (21. Juni 2009)

Tiergarten am Donnerstag


ich würde die 1. Gruppe übernehmen. 
Start pünktlich 18:00 waldautobahn und wenig trails zum Moritzberg,auf dem rückweg können wir die 2. Gruppe am Birkensee aufgabeln.
Tempo = schnell = Pause Keine !

wer übernimmt die 2. Gruppe ????
Martin ?


----------



## WürfelRadler (21. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> @Würfelradler: Hattest ja wegen auf der Stelle stehen gefragt und ich hatte nur kurz ein paar Worte dazu gesagt. Hier ne Anleitung zum in Ruhe üben: http://www.trashzen.com/balance-trackstand.php Viel Spaß und Erfolg!



@bike_schrat
Nach eine Übungsstunde am vormittag, habe ich mich mal bei bikeactivities.de umgesehen. 
Wird vieleicht ne coole Vater-Sohn-Aktion. Er will aber lieber sein BMX mitnehmen.

Du soltest mit dem Björn mal über Werbeprämien reden


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Juni 2009)

@WürfelRadler

Ach sehen wir uns dann am Samstag?  Nehme wohl auch Teil am "alllroundkurs". Kann nicht schaden. Wird bestimmt witzig. Überlege es mir heute Nacht noch und schick früh gleich die Anmeldung weg.

Fährt einer von Euch den MTB Marathon bei Neustadt mit? 28.6.09
Scheint nix großes zu sein. Eher sowas wie ein normaler Radmarathon mit Verpflegungsstationen und Startnummer ohne großes Gehetze. 75km müssten es sein. Bin es zur Zeit irgendwie leid immer die gleichen Strecken zu fahren. Der Frankenweg FR und SA waren ne geile Abwechlung. Hätte fast kein Zimmer mehr bekommen FR Abend. Heute bei meinen Eltern "Draußen" mal den Stammbergtrail (Downhill) gefunden und gefahren. Kumpel von mir kam vorbei und wollte unbedingt. Allerdings nicht besonders lange. Die Beine wollten nicht mehr so recht.


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Fährt einer von Euch den MTB Marathon bei Neustadt mit? 28.6.09



CTF...nicht Marathon.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403181


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, mir viel nur gerade nichts anderes ein. 

Also sind ja ein paar dabei..........gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (22. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Tiergarten am Donnerstag
> 
> 
> ich würde die 1. Gruppe übernehmen.
> ...


Muss noch sehen, ob's die Woche bei mir zeitlich und terminmäßig klappt rechtzeitig vor Ort zu sein. Wenn's von der Seiter her gut aussieht: gerne.


----------



## Conyo (22. Juni 2009)

Zwei Gruppen klingen gut. Hoffe wir werden dieses Mal wieder genug Leute.
Gruß Mia


----------



## Yeti777 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn ichs schaff bin ich donnerstag auch dabei! Mal schaun in welcher gruppe ich dann mitfahr. Bis denne und bestellt mal einer bitte wieda schönes Wetter ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2009)

wie siehts mit ein wenig Fahrtechnik am Donnerstag aus? Sprich zwar schon ne Tour fahren, aber halt zu den bergauf und bergab interessanten Ecken im Wald 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (22. Juni 2009)

Hey Stefan, was meinst Du genau mit Fahrttechnik? Für die gemütliche Gruppe dann, oder doch für die schnellen Fahrer?


----------



## bike_schrat (22. Juni 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Hey Stefan, was meinst Du genau mit Fahrttechnik? Für die gemütliche Gruppe dann, oder doch für die schnellen Fahrer?


Also Fahrtechnik klingt immer gut und ist auf jeden Fall was für eine gemütliche Gruppe. Da muss man dann schon mal in Ruhe probieren etc.

Ist nur die Frage was ist Fahrtechnik? V.a. aus Deinem Munde, stefan. 2 Meter Drops, Kicker mit 6 m Flugphase oder einfach mit dem XC-Rad nen paar interessante Stellen runterrollen (z.B. Steilabfahrt, Hinterrad setzen, Kante rauf)


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Also Fahrtechnik klingt immer gut und ist auf jeden Fall was für eine gemütliche Gruppe. Da muss man dann schon mal in Ruhe probieren etc.
> 
> Ist nur die Frage was ist Fahrtechnik? V.a. aus Deinem Munde, stefan. 2 Meter Drops, Kicker mit 6 m Flugphase oder einfach mit dem XC-Rad nen paar interessante Stellen runterrollen (z.B. Steilabfahrt, Hinterrad setzen, Kante rauf)



Eindeutig letzteres 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (22. Juni 2009)

@reo
ah das hört sich nach Käsekuchenabfahrt an *g*


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @reo
> ah das hört sich nach Käsekuchenabfahrt an *g*



verdammt, erwischt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (22. Juni 2009)

mhmm lecker käsekuchen *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (23. Juni 2009)

ah, hört sich so an als würde miss racing-blacksurf auch kommen !!! ???


----------



## Didi123 (23. Juni 2009)

edz schaut euch des mal an:


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Juni 2009)

ned schö

Das ändert sich noch 5mal. Letzte Woche MI haben sie auch für Fr und SA Regen gemeldet. Freitags kamen 3 Tropfen und SA war schönstes Wetter.


----------



## blacksurf (23. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ah, hört sich so an als würde miss racing-blacksurf auch kommen !!! ???



Das kann ich momentan leider nicht versprechen


----------



## bike_schrat (24. Juni 2009)

Beim mir wirds aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach morgen wieder klappen zeitlich. 

Wegen Technik etc. entscheiden wir dann vor Ort spotan.


----------



## Yeti777 (24. Juni 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich morgen auch wieda dabei, aber mitm fully, da am hardtail die hintere Felge im Ar..... ist. Hab jetzt keine lust mehr die heut noch zu wechseln, da trink ich jetzt lieber ein schönes Gutmann ;-) Also dann bis morgen!


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juni 2009)

werd morgen auch kommen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (24. Juni 2009)

Nils, ich dachte die laufräder im storck sind neu? oder hast du das hardtail mit dem fully verwechselt und bist geflogen statt gefahren ?


----------



## orchknurz (25. Juni 2009)

wer kommt heute zum TG 18:00-ca 21:00 ?
Stefan,Martin,Nils,Mia ! sieht nicht nach 2 gruppen aus...ist aber auch ok, dann werd ich mittags rennradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (25. Juni 2009)

muss mal sehen, ich wollte eigtl. nachmittag bissl fahren.
falls nicht bin ich heute abend dabei, melde mich dann aber vorher nochmal telefonisch bei dir.
handy hast eh mit, oder?


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2009)

Also Würfelradler meinte Gestern er kommt auch. Ich ebenfalls.
Reicht nicht für 2 Gruppen, aber egal. In der Schnellen wäre ich heute eh nicht dabei gewesen.


----------



## bike_schrat (25. Juni 2009)

Abwarten wegen Gruppen und Co. Schau mer einfach wer heute Abend alles vorm TG steht.


----------



## Schnikers (25. Juni 2009)

Servus,
wäre auch dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt!
Fährt evtl. aus der nähe Maxtor jemand zum Tiergarten?


----------



## fkschuhm (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich bin auch dabei, wenn's um 5 nicht duscht.

@Schnickers: Fahre ab Innenstadt. Wie wär's mit 17.40h an der blauen Skulptur vor der Uni Mensa (Sacharow-Platz)?





Schnikers schrieb:


> Servus,
> wäre auch dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt!
> Fährt evtl. aus der nähe Maxtor jemand zum Tiergarten?


----------



## Schnikers (25. Juni 2009)

@fkschum: Hervorragend!
Bin dann gegen 17.40 Uhr an der Mensa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (25. Juni 2009)

schaffs wahrscheinlich ned...
viel spass euch!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394087&page=3

HEUTE wieder Critical Mass! Um 18 uhr vorm Opernhaus...es wird gewartet bis alle eingetrudelt sind. Beeilt euch!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394087&page=3


----------



## Conyo (29. Juni 2009)

Hey all,

am Donnerstag um 18.30 Uhr - Fürth an der Feste steht noch?
Wer wäre alles dabei?

VG Mia


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Juni 2009)

schade, wollte mal mitkommen, aber nach fürth schaff ich es bis 18:30 nicht..


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juni 2009)

na klar, bin voll am Start  War eben schonmal Eisdiele testen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2009)

Weiß einer von Euch ob der Stadler wieder Racing Ralph in 2,25 hat?


----------



## orchknurz (29. Juni 2009)

RacingRalph müssten wieder welche gekommen sein...

wenn ich nicht wieder fit werde fällt für mich der Dotag und die 12h in schnaittach aus. schnupfen,dicker hals und schwitzen ist bei mir angesagt


----------



## WürfelRadler (29. Juni 2009)

Dann kommste halt mit nach Schneckenlohe 

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Juni 2009)

War heute auch irgendwie nicht fit. Ein Nasenloch immer verstopft. Beine wie Blei und erst nach 1 Stunde war ich richtig warm irgendwie. Muss der Samstag gewesen sein. War ewig lang Nass und hab gefroren. Das mit den 95 am SO muss ich mir wohl noch überlegen.....will aber.

@Würfelradler

Was jetzt mit Massekredit? Weißt du was neues?

EDIT: Es gibt ihn, gerade online gesehen........dann sind wir ja gerettet.................haha


----------



## Yeti777 (29. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (29. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung den Schnupfnasen!

...und dabei am Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr alte Veste.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juni 2009)

Wie kommt man zur Veste aus Nürnberg kommend? Würd auch kommen, kenn mich da hinten aber nicht aus?!


----------



## bike_schrat (29. Juni 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Wie kommt man zur Veste aus Nürnberg kommend? Würd auch kommen, kenn mich da hinten aber nicht aus?!



...das kommt immer auf das verkehrsmittel und den startpunkt an. ziel ist auf jeden fall das hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...969001&spn=0.004931,0.009516&t=h&z=17&iwloc=C


----------



## Didi123 (29. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht wieder fit werde fällt für mich der Dotag und die 12h in schnaittach aus. schnupfen,dicker hals und schwitzen ist bei mir angesagt





flo, was ist passsiert?
gestern war doch noch alles ok?!

jedenfalls gute besserung!
grüßle, didi


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2009)

Puh,

in der Ecke war ich noch nie. Steige Plärrer zu. Scheint ja ne ganz schöne Kurverei dahin zu sein


----------



## orchknurz (30. Juni 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> flo, was ist passsiert?
> gestern war doch noch alles ok?!
> 
> jedenfalls gute besserung!
> grüßle, didi




ich hatte am samstag etwas feuchte kleidung an...evtl. liegts daran- ein kollege ist aber auch krank evtl. is er schuld
ich könnte kotzen: habe die bettflucht da alles verschwitzt.
mein süssigkeiten konsum steigt gewaltig. gestern ne packung snickers,ne 300gramm tafel schockolade und noch etwas toffifee und knoppers
hoffentlich bin ich am we. wieder fit. oder auch geplatzt
@all: danke

@Würfelradler = ja Schneckenlohe ist ne alternative, aber nur einen tag später


----------



## hebolaco (30. Juni 2009)

Flo, gut besserung auch von mir. Vielleicht bist wieder fit bis Schnecke.
Gruß hebolaco


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> mein süssigkeiten konsum steigt gewaltig. gestern ne packung snickers,ne 300gramm tafel schockolade und noch etwas toffifee und knoppers
> hoffentlich bin ich am we. wieder fit. oder auch geplatzt


 
Na dann pass auf, überflüssige Pfunde gehen schlecht wieder weg. Zumindest jenseits der 30. Spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Sonst hat sich das was mit Renn"floh".


----------



## benwo (30. Juni 2009)

wünsche dir auch gute und vor allem eine schnelle Genesung Flo.

Ich probiere am Donnerstag auch an der Veste zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnikers (30. Juni 2009)

Habe am Donnerstag leider keine Zeit!
Euch aber viel Spass!


----------



## WürfelRadler (30. Juni 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ich hatte am samstag etwas feuchte kleidung an...evtl. liegts daran- ein kollege ist aber auch krank evtl. is er schuld



@ Flo, das kommt hauptsächlich vom Training.
Wenn man richtig viel trainiert ist man anfällig wie eine Mimose. 
Das wird noch schlimmer je intensiver die Belastungen werden  
Ich kenne das zur genüge. 10-12 Wochen Marathonvorbereitung (Laufen) waren da schnell dahin.

Pass nur auf nicht zu zeitig wieder anzufangen, vorallem mit intensiven Einheiten (machst du sowas überhaupt?)
Da gab es Anfang des Jahr eine unschöne Sache mit einem 800m Läufer - Rene Herms.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Runde am Donnerstag an der Veste STATT am Tiergarten steigt? TG ist doch viel zentraler für alle, oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juni 2009)

aber vier Wochen in Folge die selben Trails fahren ist eher langweilig... Insofern kam der Wunsch auf, mal wo anders zu fahren. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## fkschuhm (30. Juni 2009)

ich will auch fahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe.

Wenn ja, bin ich um 18.30h da, wenn nicht 

werde mit ÖPNV "anreisen". Da weiß ich sicher, wie ich dort hin komme.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Runde am Donnerstag an der Veste STATT am Tiergarten steigt? TG ist doch viel zentraler für alle, oder?



Nicht für alle. Nur ca. für die Hälfte bis 2/3 schätze ich. 
Für reofahrer, Würfelradler und mich z.B. liegt die Veste näher bzw. eher auf dem Nachhauseweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (30. Juni 2009)

ich habs zur Veste auch nur halb so weit wie zum TG


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2009)

Die Entfernungen nehmen sich bei mir nichts. Veste geht halt schneller.
Hab auch kein Problem jeden DO Tiergarten zu fahren. Bin ich ja sonst nicht so oft.

Egal, den DO auf jeden Fall an der Veste.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2009)

Okay, wäre ja auch dabei...bloß wie kommt man mit "ÖPNV" dort hin? @fkschuhm?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juni 2009)

Zug vom Fürther Hauptbahnhof bis Haltepunkt Alte Veste. Alles andere ist eher nervig (70er Bus bis Zirndorf ginge auch, aber mit dem Rad im Bus, noch dazu abends im Berufsverkehr  )

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (30. Juni 2009)

@ würfelradler: ja intensives training mache ich mit dem RR.
 hab heute versucht mit dem rad zum stadler zu fahren, nach 5 km bin ich dann umgekehrt....konnte der sonne nicht wiederstehen.
falls ich dotag haöbwegs fit bin komme ich ntürlich nach fürth.
schnaittach halte ich so nicht durch,aber die schnecke evtl.
danke an alle,
happy trails-Flo


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Juli 2009)

Also, versuche am Donnerstag auch da zu sein! Schnelle, mittlere oder lässige Runde? Wie lang ca.? (km und Zeit)


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2009)

Zeit hängt davon ab, wann die restlichen Leute wieder an der Veste sein wollen... Von mir aus bis 21.30.
Und km? Rechne mal mit 15 - 17km/Stunde.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin morgen net dabei, hab grad mal geschaut bei mir sind das 20km bis zur veste ich weis net mal genau wie ich da hin komm, bei meinem Talent verfahr ich mich da bestimmt. Aber wenn wir da nochmal fahren wollen, wär ich auch dabei, ich schau mir das mal an wie ich da am dümmsten hin komm. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## benwo (1. Juli 2009)

am einfachsten ist es vom Kanal aus.

Da führt der Weg entlang des Kanals kurz an ner Straße entlang. Da kann man nach links abbiegen, hoch zur Alten Veste. Müsste sogar ausgeschildert sein. 

Vielleicht 400 - 500m nach nem Rechtsknick am Bahnhof gehts rechts rein und direkt hoch zur Veste. Ist eine normale Straße

Alternativ kann man am Bahnhof rechts abbiegen und dem Weg bergauf folgen, der führt durch den Wald auch hoch zum Gasthaus


----------



## orchknurz (2. Juli 2009)

wir kommen zu 80% nicht  leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werde heute früher starten, aber zu 80% um 18:30 an der Veste vorbeischauen und ein Stück mitfahren.
Kann heute nicht so spät heim und will noch ein ein paar Kilometer fahren.

Wer kommt überhaupt alles?


----------



## fkschuhm (2. Juli 2009)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch raus. 18.30h Alte Veste schaffe ich nicht, wie es im Moment aussieht. :-(
Werde dann eher etwas später ne Runde am TG drehen.

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. Juli 2009)

Oh Weia, 

jetzt hab ich mirs extra so eingerichtet, dass ich an der Veste sein kann und jetzt sagt einer nach dem anderen ab?

Wer ist denn noch dabei?

ODER:

SOLLTEN WIR ES VIELLEICHT GLEICH GANZ VERSCHIEBEN UND DIE RUNDE AM TG DREHEN???


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juli 2009)

mir ist das egal, ich hab ein Rad mit. Bin nur bis 18.00 in der Arbeit, d.h. vor 18.30 wirds nix. Und wo ist mir ebenfalls relativ egal. Ich sitz im Moment in der Innenstadt in Nürnberg, habs sowohl zum Tiergarten, Steinbrüchlein bzw. Veste in etwa gleich weit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mir ist das egal, ich hab ein Rad mit. Bin nur bis 18.00 in der Arbeit, d.h. vor 18.30 wirds nix. Und wo ist mir ebenfalls relativ egal. Ich sitz im Moment in der Innenstadt in Nürnberg, habs sowohl zum Tiergarten, Steinbrüchlein bzw. Veste in etwa gleich weit.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Puh, das ist heut ne schwere Geburt. ;-)

Ich hab Rad auch im Auto und bin flexibel. Würde aber fast vorschlagen wir lassen es bei Veste bevor dann dort jemand alleine steht und nicht mehr ins Netz geschaut hat.

Einverstanden? Denn viel Zeit is nimmer....


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. Juli 2009)

Okay...

komme aber erst 18:39 an der Haltestelle Dambach/FÜ Alte Veste an. Früher gings nicht. Wäre nett, wenn jemand so lange warten könnte und/oder mir vorsichtshalber per PM seine Handynummer schickt...

Bis denn


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Okay...
> 
> komme aber erst 18:39 an der Haltestelle Dambach/FÜ Alte Veste an. Früher gings nicht. Wäre nett, wenn jemand so lange warten könnte und/oder mir vorsichtshalber per PM seine Handynummer schickt...
> 
> Bis denn


Auf den PM Dialog komme ich mit Handy gerade nicht drauf, aber wir warten einfach bis min. 18:45


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (3. Juli 2009)

War ne coole Runde und für mich blutige Runde gestern. Hat aber Bock gemacht - auch in ner kleinen Runde zu viert. Ging aber schon ziemlich zügig vorwärts - finde ich. Aber im Bereich des machbaren.

Wollt diesmal schonmal früher reinhorchen wie es für nächste Woche Donnerstag aussieht? Wieder TIERGARTEN oder nochmal ALTE VESTE oder auch mal KALCHITRAILS?


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Juli 2009)

Hey, 5! bis um kurz nach 8 zumindest. 

Schaltung/-auge wieder fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (3. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hey, 5! bis um kurz nach 8 zumindest.



STIMMT! Waren sogar zu fünft... 



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Schaltung/-auge wieder fit?



Komischerweise lief der Rest der Tour eigentlich wieder Problemlos. Werde das mal die Tage bis zur nächsten Tour beobachten und ggf. nachstellen.


----------



## Conyo (5. Juli 2009)

Wer wäre am nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei? Treffpunkt: Tiergarten oder Fürth? Wie schaut es mit den Kalchtrails aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2009)

Kalchtrails ist halt nicht so spannend im Vergleich zu den restlichen Ecken um Nürnberg, sprich Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein bzw. Veste. Kalchreuth ist erst dann richtig interessant, wenn man weiter Richtung Hetzles fährt 
Ach so: Zeit hab ich wahrscheinlich schon und wo ist mir relativ egal 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (5. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei, egal wo.


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre ja für die Veste, dann wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## orchknurz (6. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch für die veste und 18:00 - 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2009)

@orchknurz

bist du jetzt doch das 12h Rennen gefahren, oder warst du in Schneckenlohe und ich hab dich nicht gesehen?

PS: Schneckenlohe ist einfach die "schlimmbeste" Strecke die ich kenne. Saugeile Abfahrten aber verdammt anstrengend. In der letzten Runde habe ich mich verflucht, aber ich musste ja unbedingt die volle Strecke fahren.  und irgendwie habe ich mir ein Fully gewünscht........war am Schluss bergab genauso anstrengend wie bergauf.


----------



## Conyo (6. Juli 2009)

Sieht dann wohl ganz nach Veste aus, oder? Da wir letztes Mal nicht dabei waren - natürlich super 

Wären Kalchtrails bzw. Richtung Hetzles mal was fürs Wochenende - sprich für eine längere Tour?
Vielleicht geht ja hier am Sonntag was zusammen


----------



## Conyo (6. Juli 2009)

Welche Strecke bist Du in Schneckenlohe gefahren? 




MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @orchknurz
> 
> bist du jetzt doch das 12h Rennen gefahren, oder warst du in Schneckenlohe und ich hab dich nicht gesehen?
> 
> PS: Schneckenlohe ist einfach die "schlimmbeste" Strecke die ich kenne. Saugeile Abfahrten aber verdammt anstrengend. In der letzten Runde habe ich mich verflucht, aber ich musste ja unbedingt die volle Strecke fahren.  und irgendwie habe ich mir ein Fully gewünscht........war am Schluss bergab genauso anstrengend wie bergauf.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2009)

erstmal muss das Wetter besser werden...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2009)

@Conyo

Die Volle(hab ich doch geschrieben), also 95km 2350hm. Hatte aber "nur" 93,4km und 2310hm auf dem Tacho.
Wenn mich nicht alles täucht war ich in meiner Alterklasse Letzter. 
Da fahren aber auch immer so wenige die Langstrecke. Nur immer so ein paar 65kg Rennflöhe mit ihren Carbonfullys. 
Aber hauptsache durchgehalten. Das ich mit 15kg mehr auf den Rippen da nicht mithalten kann ist klar. 
Müsste doch mal meinen Schokoladenkonsum etwas einschränken um mal ein paar Kilos zu verlieren. 
Außerdem hatten die ja viiiiiiel bessere Räder.


----------



## Conyo (6. Juli 2009)

, stimmt - wer liest ist klar im Vorteil 



MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @Conyo
> 
> Die Volle(hab ich doch geschrieben), also 95km 2350hm. Hatte aber "nur" 93,4km und 2310hm auf dem Tacho.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täucht war ich in meiner Alterklasse Letzter.
> Da fahren aber auch immer so wenige die Langstrecke. Nur immer so ein paar 60-65kg Rennflöhe mit ihren Carbonfullys.


----------



## karstenr (6. Juli 2009)

Zum Hetzles fahre ich auch sehr gerne. Da hat man etwas längere Berge. Am Mi 8.7. muss ich schon um 6:00Uhr im Büro sein und habe so früher frei. Will mal sehen, dass ich so gegen 17 / 17:30 Uhr starte in Fürth / Poppenreuth. 
Wenn wer mit kommen würde, könnte man sich an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg treffen, aber vorher posten + nur wenn es trocken ist.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## orchknurz (6. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> erstmal muss das Wetter besser werden...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



ach was, wir ziehen uns alle nen neo an und sehen aus wie taucher mit bikes unterm popo
ich werd jetzt mal ne runde fahren sonst hör ich nicht auf zu futtern


----------



## hebolaco (6. Juli 2009)

@MTBermLuS  hut ab, 95 km in schneckenlohe und das bei der hitze !

@orchknurz, wo warst? 

war wieder mal ein super marathon. diesmal bei sonnenschein. ergebnisse und bilder sind auch schon online.   
gruss hebolaco


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2009)

Warst du auch dabei?
Kennen wir uns? Bis auf Würfelradler kannte ich niemanden dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (7. Juli 2009)

gleich nach der erkältung mit schnupfen an den start zu gehen macht doch keinen sinn. geärgert habe ich mich aber sehr.

Dotag 18:00 an der Veste : wer ist am start?


----------



## WürfelRadler (7. Juli 2009)

@MTBermLuS 

dein Ruf eilt dir voraus 
Mit Hebolaco drehe ich öfter meine Runden.
Außerdem war noch Christschisl dabei.
Beide sind aber 35 km gefahren, 
haben also bei unserem Start noch geschlafen.

Aber fix unterwegs waren sie schon.


----------



## benwo (7. Juli 2009)

ich bin am Donnerstag wohl dabei


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin am DO wohl auch dabei.


----------



## orchknurz (7. Juli 2009)

wie sieht es mit den ladys aus?
Blacksurf + Coffee ?

Conyo ist auch mit dabei


----------



## Conyo (7. Juli 2009)

Hey,

habe gesehen, dass Deine Freundin/ Frau auch am Start war in Schneckenlohe. Vielleicht will sie am Donnerstag auch mitfahren. Sind immer so wenige Mädels hier. 
VG

PS: Blacksurf - bist Du dabei???  


hebolaco schrieb:


> @MTBermLuS hut ab, 95 km in schneckenlohe und das bei der hitze !
> 
> @orchknurz, wo warst?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juli 2009)

Die 95 ist in Schneckenlohe übrigends nur eine Frau gefahren. 
Die Ärmste war über 7std unterwegs. Muss die Hölle gewesen sein. Da kann man noch so langsam fahren. 7std sind einfach 7std. Puh, ich kann so mitfühlen. Das was ich die letzte Stunde mitgemacht habe muss die sich ja 2-2,5std gequält haben.


----------



## hebolaco (7. Juli 2009)

hi, bin donnerstag auch dabei. aber vor 18.45 schaffe ich nicht. 

@orchknurz, kennst das schon http://funbikebilder.de/?cat=3 

gruss hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (7. Juli 2009)

Heiko, nein kannte ich nicht... hab dich auf dem video nicht gesehen... nur den würfelradler und mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den ladys aus?
> Blacksurf + Coffee ?
> 
> Conyo ist auch mit dabei



guten morgen 

ich bin nicht dabei. hab schon etwas anderes vor sorry.

lg coffee


----------



## blacksurf (8. Juli 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> PS: Blacksurf - bist Du dabei???



Jepp! Bin dabei denke ich doch


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juli 2009)

Jetzt pisst das schon wieder. Mag aufs Rad verdammt..........


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. Juli 2009)

Na dann rauf! Wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker! Wenns richtig matschig und dreckig wird machts doch erst richtig Spaß! ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mal unterwegs bin und fängt an.....ok. Kann man nicht mehr ändern.

Aber die Zeiten, dass ich dem Training zu liebe sogar bei strömenden Regen aufs Rad steige und losdüse sind vorbei.


----------



## hebolaco (8. Juli 2009)

Flo, am Start hinterm WürfelRadler am Anstieg ( Strasse) und da wo sich die Strecken trennen. 
Bin morgen nicht dabei. Um sechs schaffe ich nicht ,werde halt später ne Runde allein drehen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns. So groß ist der Stadtwald ja nicht  
@conyo, meine Schnecke hat Spätschicht. Sie fährt Früh ihre Runde. Nen gruß von ihr.

Gruss Hebolaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (8. Juli 2009)

Abend,

ich bin morgen nicht dabei. 
Bin mit auf ner kleinen Wir-stoßen-aufs-erste-Kind-an-Runde. ;-)


----------



## orchknurz (9. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Jetzt pisst das schon wieder. Mag aufs Rad verdammt..........



mich hat es Mo+Di+Mi auf dem rennrad jedesmal voll erwischt... gestern bin ich dann nochmal zurück und habe mich komplett umgezogen , die alten schuhe ausgepackt und konnte nochmal 80km ohne regen anhängen


----------



## benwo (9. Juli 2009)

ich weiss jetzt auch noch nicht ob ich das heute Abend zeitlich schaffe, also ihr braucht nicht auf mich zu warten


----------



## orchknurz (9. Juli 2009)

Bike Schrat kommt nicht
Hebolaco    kommt nicht
Benwo       fraglich
Conyo        kommt nicht (erkältet) 
Didi           ???

also irgenwie klappt es an der veste nicht wirklich mit ner größeren gruppe.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> mich hat es Mo+Di+Mi auf dem rennrad jedesmal voll erwischt... gestern bin ich dann nochmal zurück und habe mich komplett umgezogen , die alten schuhe ausgepackt und konnte nochmal 80km ohne regen anhängen


 
Du bist aber schon Vormittag losgefahren nehme ich an. Da gehts meistens noch mit dem Wetter.
Ich werde zur Zeit immer schon auf dem Heimweg nass. Komischerweise muss es immer zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 regnen.

Als ich dann gestern gegen 18:00 losradeln wollte fing es schon wieder an.
Wie gesagt. Trocken losfahren und unterwegs nass werden ist ok. Aber im strömenden Regen losfahren mag ich nicht.


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2009)

Mist, ich hab einen Geschäftstermin um 17 uhr
in Nürnberg, sorry ich hatte das im Kalender übersehen. Ich bin leider raus


----------



## Conyo (9. Juli 2009)

ja leider - mich hats nun auch erkältungstechnisch erwischt 

Das Wetter soll - bis jetzt - am Sonntag stabil bleiben http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=79325e7f08b2110f2335de4888a16e02

vielleicht kommt ja da eine Tour zusammen?
z.B. 11 Uhr Tiergarten oder so. Wäre super!

Viel Spaß heute


----------



## orchknurz (9. Juli 2009)

Tiergarten am Sonntag ? würde eher ab Lauf starten und alle hügel rund um Lauf/Schnaittach abfahren @all. besteht interesse ?

kommt heute jemand an die veste ?

bin nun auch am überlegen ob ich nicht tagsüber fahre wenn hier alle absagen


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2009)

wegen Sonntag melde ich mich nochmals!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2009)

nachdem die Veste für mich fast vor der Haustüre ist, ist das nicht so ein Problem mit dem fahren heute abend. Ich werd so gegen 17.00 nochmal in diesen Thread reinschauen, wenn dann Leute um 18.00 an der Veste fahren wollen bin ich da, wenn net, dann mach ich was anderes 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnikers (9. Juli 2009)

Servus, also wenn es ausnahmsweise heute Abend nicht in Strömen regnet wäre ich auch dabei!
Wie spät würden wir uns denn treffen, und wo genau?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich wäre auch dabei, wie gesagt. Finds echt mega nervig, dass ständig alle absagen. Da freut man sich ne ganze Woche immer auf Donnerstag und dann kommt keiner...

Wenn ich mich besser auskennen würde und die Trails finden würde, wärs ja nicht so schlimm. Aber noch bin auf nen Local angewiesen :-/


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juli 2009)

@Schnikers

Normalerweise 18:00 an der Veste. Ob am Turm direkt oder bei der Gastätte ist ja egal. Man sieht sich ja. Und ich habe schon vor zu kommen. Weiß nur nicht wann ich heute hier raus komme.


----------



## WürfelRadler (9. Juli 2009)

Ich schau auch vorbei. 18:00 Uhr +- einige Minuten


----------



## Didi123 (9. Juli 2009)

bei dem asi-wetter hab ich echt keine lust zu fahren. 
veste ansonsten gerne, da bin ich von sc aus in ner guten stunde hingefahren und ein kleiner nightride heimwärts ist bestimmt auch ganz witzig..

..aber nicht bei diesen frostigen temperaturen...


----------



## benwo (9. Juli 2009)

ich komm


----------



## karstenr (9. Juli 2009)

Möchte mein Rad auch nicht mehr durch den Schlamm führen bevor es ab SA 4 Tage im trockenen Vinschgau fahren darf. 
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (9. Juli 2009)

das wetter könnte also wirklich schlimmer sein...oh weia!


----------



## Schnikers (9. Juli 2009)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Juli 2009)

mist voll die Zeit verpennt.

Vor 18:30 bin ich nie an der Veste. Aber vielleicht trifft man sich irgendwo im Wald. So groß ist der Stadtwald ja nicht. 
Ansonsten halt am WE vielleicht.

PS: liest nur jetzt keiner mehr.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2009)

Hab doch keinen mehr gesehen von Euch.
Wie seit ihr gefahren?
Bin die gleiche Strecke wie letzen DO gefahren. Da wo ich mich das letzte mal verabschiedet habe bin ich dann weiter auf dieses Trimmdichpfad und immer diesen grünen und roten Punkten nach. Nur heimwärts war ich irgendwie falsch und bin ein Stück diesen Bibeltalradweg gefahren. 
Sonst bin ich auf ein paar nette mit unbekannte Weglein gestoßen .


----------



## benwo (10. Juli 2009)

deismal sind wir nicht bis zum Dillenberg gefahren. Ein bisschen im Stadtwald umher und dann nicht Richtung Cadolzburg sondern von Wachendorf aus gleich Richtung Bronnamberg und haben da noch die eine und andere Steigung mitgenommen


----------



## Conyo (10. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut es mit Sonntag aus? Hätte jemand Bock auf ne längere Tour?

Grüße, conyo


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2009)

Lust auf alle Fälle. Wohin? Von wo? Wann?
Ich hatte vor in die Fränkische zu fahren. Entweder nach Ebenmannstadt fahren und dann Neideck, Streitberg, Druidenstein und Co (Trails) abklappern. Also nicht so viele KM eher hm und steile Trails (die mir hoffentlich im Moment hoffentlich nicht zu nass sind) oder eben eine gemischte 100km Tour. Durch den vielen Regen die letzte Zeit tendiere ich zu Letzterem.

PS: Will von Euch einer in Tieb mitfahren? 23. August   102km 2550hm - 68km 1700hm - 35km 850hm


----------



## orchknurz (11. Juli 2009)

Trieb (Franken-Bike-Marathon.de)  Ja
die strecke ist nicht so anspruchsvoll und eher zum heizen.

ich hoffe das wetter wird am sonntag besser-matsch und nasse trails lassen sich wohl nicht vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (11. Juli 2009)

@ MTBermLus: Klingt gut. Weißt Du wieviele HM das ungefähr sind? Kennst Du dich da aus?
grüße


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Trieb (Franken-Bike-Marathon.de)  Ja
> die strecke ist nicht so anspruchsvoll und eher zum heizen.



Trieb zum heizen? Hab die Strecke ähnlich wie Schneckenlohe in Erinnerung. Allerdings schon etwas her. Bin damals die 70er Runde im April gefahren hätte am liebsten aufgegeben. 
Gut, das war noch am Anfang meiner MTB"Karriere" 2004. 



Conyo schrieb:


> @ MTBermLus: Klingt gut. Weißt Du wieviele HM das ungefähr sind? Kennst Du dich da aus?
> grüße



Auskennen ist relative. Ich müsste mir mal ne feste Route überlegen. Beim letzten mal bin ich da eher frei Schnauze rumgefahren(mache ich meistens). Hatte nach 30km schon 1000hm.
Start Ebermansstatt gibs auch eine mit Beschreibung. ca 55km und 1200hm. 
Um Heligenstadt rum gibts auch einiges. Auch drei ausgeschilderte Touren. Sind allerdings eher für Konditionstraining als für Spass gemacht. Kaum Trails. Tour 1 und 3 kann man gut kombinieren. 
Sind dann knapp 80km und 1600hm. 

War schon mal einer in der Gegend? Denn wenn ich die Führung übernehme ist verfahren garantiert.   Mich persöhnlich stört das nicht so, werden es halt ein paar km, hm mehr. 
Aber für die Gruppe ist das wohl eher nervig den gleichen Berg evtl. zweimal zu fahren weil ich ne Abfahrt verpasst habe. 


PS: Sag mir mal einer was ich Essen soll. Hunger, nix gescheites Daheim und zu Faul zum Kochen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2009)

zur Not hab ich noch nen Tomsky hier rumliegen (MTB-Guide fränkische Schweiz), da ließe sich evtl. auch noch was finden. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (11. Juli 2009)

->  also nach langem Hin- und Her fahren wir jetzt doch hier in Schnaittach - Franken Weg  - Fränkischer Gebirgsweg - PP Weg und evtl. auf den Anton Leidinger.
Gruß Conyo


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Juli 2009)

Da war ich auch schon mal. Ganz nett. Ein Tragestück ist auch dabei. (hoch)
Passt auf die Schilder auf. Sind oft total versteckt. Einmal war sogar nur ein Aufkleber hinten auf einem Verkehrsschild. Habs nur durch Zufall gesehen.
Oder kennt ihr die Strecke?

Wollte ihr da von A nach B fahren und mit dem Zug zurück oder irgendwie ne Runde.

PS: Muss mal schauen was, ob und wieviel ich morgen fahre. Heute lief es wieder total zäh. Dann hat mir die Scheibe auch noch knapp 3std ein Liedchen gesungen *arg*


----------



## Didi123 (12. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Start Ebermansstatt gibs auch eine mit Beschreibung. ca 55km und 1200hm.



bin da heute ein stück gefahren, ist meine std.-tour in der fränkischen. 
hab die tour ausgebaut auf start in FO inkl. walberla, dann etwas trailig nach gößweinstein, engelhardsberg und ziemlich trailig zurück nach ebermannstadt. am ende noch 15 km ausrollen auf dem radweg nach FO...
schöne tour, ca. 75 km und 1700 hm, fahrzeit netto ca. 6,5 std.
falls jemand mal mitfahren will, ich will die tour demnächst mal wieder kpl. fahren, sollte man aber nicht zu spät starten...


----------



## orchknurz (12. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon mal. Ganz nett. Ein Tragestück ist auch dabei. (hoch)
> Passt auf die Schilder auf. Sind oft total versteckt. Einmal war sogar nur ein Aufkleber hinten auf einem Verkehrsschild. Habs nur durch Zufall gesehen.
> Oder kennt ihr die Strecke?
> 
> ...



ich kenne mir hier gut aus (local)
wir fahren ab rückersdorf 800meter von uns aus geht es auf die ersten trails


----------



## weichling (12. Juli 2009)

Treffpunkt ? Zeit und Ort ? Oder seid ihr schon weg ?
Weichling



orchknurz schrieb:


> ich kenne mir hier gut aus (local)
> wir fahren ab rückersdorf 800meter von uns aus geht es auf die ersten trails


----------



## H.P. (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Dann stelle ich meine Frage mal in diesen Thread.

Bin vor kurzem nach Nürnberg gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach Bike-Möglichkeiten in NBG und/oder Umgebung. Kurze Abendrunden nähe Westpark bzw. Touren außerhalb am WE. 

Bin offen für alles (Tourenbiker)

Beste Grüße

H. P.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
wie den letzten Seiten vielleicht entnehmen kannst treffen "wir", also es wechselt so durch, nicht immer Gleichen, uns jeden Donnerstag 18:00 entweder am Tiergarten oder auch mal an der alten Veste in Zirndorf. Von dort aus drehen wir dann meist eine gemütliche 30-40km Runde. Hin und Rückweg mitgerechnet kommst du warscheinlich auch auf 55-70km. 
Manchmal gibts auch 2 Gruppen. Eine die es eilig hat und die normale.

Einige hier haben auch an anderen Tagen unter der Woche Zeit. 
Meist so ab 17:00-18:00. 
So gegen 21:00-21:30 biste wieder daheim.

Schau einfach immer mal wieder rein oder schlage selbst einen Zeitpunkt vor.
BIn auch erst letztes Jahr hergezogen und wenn man sich überhaupt nicht auskennt findet man erstmal garnichts. Trails und Co. meine ich jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (12. Juli 2009)

sers!

da häng ich mich einfach mal an. bin auch neu in nürnberg und daher um ein wenig insider-wissen um die schönen trails natürlich nicht abgeneigt. 
bei den wöchentlichen treffs wär ich also mal dabei. 

blöde frage. zirndorfer veste, in welcher richtung muss ich da auf der karte das suchen anfangen?


----------



## Didi123 (13. Juli 2009)

KommissarZufall schrieb:


> blöde frage. zirndorfer veste, in welcher richtung muss ich da auf der karte das suchen anfangen?



sorry, aber... klick mal bitte hier drauf


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Juli 2009)

:d


----------



## orchknurz (13. Juli 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> sorry, aber... klick mal bitte hier drauf



@Didi- ich dachte du bist in den bergen? hast du frei? 
@all - hat heute tagsüber jemand lust zu biken?= wetter wird supergerne auch rennrad


          !!!!!!!!!!         Donnerstag 18:00 Tiergarten         !!!!!!!!!!

2-3std. biken auf trails und waldautobahn evtl. werden wir wieder in 2 gruppen starten  - 1. ca 30km     -   2. ca 50km incl. moritzberg


----------



## Conyo (13. Juli 2009)

KLINGT SUPER!
Wer wäre noch dabei? 
VG Conyo





orchknurz schrieb:


> @Didi- ich dachte du bist in den bergen? hast du frei?
> @all - hat heute tagsüber jemand lust zu biken?= wetter wird supergerne auch rennrad
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @all - hat heute tagsüber jemand lust zu biken?= wetter wird supergerne auch rennrad



ich bin mit viel Federweg heute späten Nachmittag am Tiergarten unterwegs 




orchknurz schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!         Donnerstag 18:00 Tiergarten         !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2-3std. biken auf trails und waldautobahn evtl. werden wir wieder in 2 gruppen starten  - 1. ca 30km     -   2. ca 50km incl. moritzberg



Äh, ja, bin dabei 

---

Mittwoch 18.00 Alte Veste?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (13. Juli 2009)

Wäre sowohl Mittwoch als auch Donnerstag dabei!! 

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Juli 2009)

Ich auch. Do sicher. Mi 50/50

Hab ab nächster Woche Urlaub und wäre auch Tagsüber für Touren zu haben.
3-4 Tage von den 14 werde ich wohl in den Alpen verbringen. *freu*


----------



## orchknurz (14. Juli 2009)

Do. 100% 
Mi.   50%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (14. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Didi- ich dachte du bist in den bergen? hast du frei?



nee, bin nicht gefahren - dreckswetter...! 
so wie's aussieht arbeite ich diese woche mal wieder voll. 

wetter soll am donnerstag geil werden, werd versuchen, dass ich um 18:00 am TG bin!


----------



## Yeti777 (14. Juli 2009)

Sers, Bin Donnerstag auch wieda Dabei. Vielleicht auch wieda mitm Hardtail, wenn ich bis dahin mein neues Hinterrad bekomm!
@flo felge hab ich keine passende gefunden, hab aber ein Crossmax laufrad gefunden
Bis Donnerstag am Tiergarten! Freu mich scho


----------



## mario1982 (14. Juli 2009)

Tach alle miteinander

also wenn ihr euch diesen donnerstag um 18.00 uhr am tiergarten (wo genau?-direkt davor?) trefft, dann würde ich auch gerne mal eine tour mitfahren, denn ich kenne mich auch nicht soooo gut aus im wald und moritzberg woll ich auch schon lange mal naufi. hab es schon zwei drei mal probiert, aber ich verfahre mich da immer


----------



## orchknurz (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Mario,
wir treffen uns genau vor dem Eingang am Tiergarten 18:00.
ob wir eine schnelle Gruppe machen die über den Moritzberg fährt stellt sich vor Ort raus.
wir sind so um 20:30 - 21:00 zurück am Tiergarten
Gruß Florian


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juli 2009)

Nochmal wegen HEUTE - Mittwoch gefragt. Wer wäre heute Alte Veste dabei? Bzw. heute überhaupt bei dem Regen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2009)

die Frage wollte ich eben auch stellen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (15. Juli 2009)

wir fahren heute nicht.... hatte jetzt beim rennradeln schon genug regen.
euch viel spaß bei der schlammschlacht.

Donnertsag : Sonne Bike und Tiergarten :

wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juli 2009)

Heute nix 18:00 Veste, fahre jetzt schon los. 
Morgen kommt so gegen 17:00 ein Heizungsfuzi zu mir und ich werde es wohl nicht schaffen bis 18:00 oder 18:30 am TG zu sein. Bin dann morgen eher noch ne kurze Stadtwaldrunde drehen.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, sieht nicht gut aus für heute oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2009)

na denn halt net. Bin nicht um 18 Uhr an der Veste.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juli 2009)

Lassen sich denn dann wenigstens fürs Wochenende ein paar Leute finden um ne Tour zu fahren?

Ist schade, dass ständig was ausfällt - so komme ich leider nie dazu mal ne eigene Tour mit gescheiten Trails zu fahren...mir fehlt einfach die Ortskenntnis.

Also Wochenende? Wann, Wo, Wie lang?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Lassen sich denn dann wenigstens fürs Wochenende ein paar Leute finden um ne Tour zu fahren?
> 
> Ist schade, dass ständig was ausfällt - so komme ich leider nie dazu mal ne eigene Tour mit gescheiten Trails zu fahren...mir fehlt einfach die Ortskenntnis.



Willkommen in Franken...

Am Wochenende will eigentlich nen Tag an den Oko oder so. Und den anderen Tag ne Tour? Mal sehen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (15. Juli 2009)

Wäre am Sonntag auch für eine längere Tour zu haben. Vielleicht Fränkische Schweiz (wie schon mal letzte Woche angesprochen).

Grüße & schönen Abend - mia


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juli 2009)

Ganz schön nass zwischen Moritzberg und Tiergarten. War ziemlich stark eingesaut.
Von Moritzberg runter wars auch ganz schön rutschig. Den Trail heute kannte ich noch garnicht. Der dritte jetzt, den ich von oben runter gefahren bin. Wenns bissle trockner ist ist macht der bestimmt am meisten Laune. 

Viel Forstarbeiter unterwegs gewesen. Überall die riesen Maschinen und viele Wege abgesperrt. Selbst auf manchen Hauptwegen lagen noch die Stämme quer.
Aber bis morgen abend dürften die das weggeräum haben.


----------



## orchknurz (16. Juli 2009)

kommt heute jemand um 18:00 zum tiergarten? wetter ist ja super


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2009)

Äh, ja, ich *meld* ich hab ein Rad dabei und werd auf alle Fälle fahren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (16. Juli 2009)

ich auch


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mich mitnehmt schau ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (16. Juli 2009)

Bin auch da


----------



## fkschuhm (16. Juli 2009)

ich bin heute (keine Zeit) und nächste Woche (Urlaub) leider auch nicht dabei...
in der letzten Juli-Woche aber schon wieder; da wäre ich auch an anderen Tagen für ne Tour tagsüber zu haben


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juli 2009)

Ich versuche es bis 18:00 zu schaffen. Aber wie schon gesagt. Wartet nicht auf mich. Weiß nicht wie lange der Heizungsfuzi braucht.


----------



## shutupandride (16. Juli 2009)

iiich kumm aaaaa.


----------



## Yeti777 (16. Juli 2009)

ich komm auch, bin grad noch am nudelsalat essen, bis gleich


----------



## mario1982 (16. Juli 2009)

Kompliment!!!
War echt super die strecke und auch ganz schön anspruchsvoll. 
Hat richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## orchknurz (16. Juli 2009)

und auch richtig SCHNELL
@Mario = melde dich doch mal wegen rennradeln = Mo.-Do. habe ich tagsüber zeit für lange einheiten...
Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (16. Juli 2009)

Super Runde! 
Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag, wenn uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!


----------



## Yeti777 (16. Juli 2009)

Fands heut auch nett! Bis spätens nächsten Do! Vielleicht klapps ja am Sonntag!
Bis die Tage


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juli 2009)

zwar etwas erhöhte Bodenfeuchte, aber sonst ganz nett 

btw: Schicke Griffe: http://failblog.org/2009/07/16/handlebar-grips-fail/



MfG
Stefan


----------



## H.P. (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich (wie wahrscheinlich der eine oder andere hier in diesem Forum auch)berufstätig bin, sieht es unter der Woche eher Mau aus. Am Wochenende  sieht es in der Regel besser aus und das bei fast jedem Wetter (hauptsache trocken ;-)) Wenn da mal was zusammen gehen würde, wäre nicht schlecht. 

Übrigens: nächstes WE ist in München Bikemesse (25./26. Juli). Nur so als Tipp!!


----------



## hebolaco (17. Juli 2009)

H.P. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich (wie wahrscheinlich der eine oder andere hier in diesem Forum auch)berufstätig bin, sieht es unter der Woche eher Mau aus. Am Wochenende  sieht es in der Regel besser aus und das bei fast jedem Wetter (hauptsache trocken ;-)) Wenn da mal was zusammen gehen würde, wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> Übrigens: nächstes WE ist in München Bikemesse (25./26. Juli). Nur so als Tipp!!



Hi, mir gehts auch so. Unter der Woche läuft bei mir vor 19 Uhr nichts.


----------



## orchknurz (17. Juli 2009)

H.P. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich (wie wahrscheinlich der eine oder andere hier in diesem Forum auch)berufstätig bin, sieht es unter der Woche eher Mau aus. Am Wochenende  sieht es in der Regel besser aus und das bei fast jedem Wetter (hauptsache trocken ;-)) Wenn da mal was zusammen gehen würde, wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> Übrigens: nächstes WE ist in München Bikemesse (25./26. Juli). Nur so als Tipp!!



Die Messe in München werde ich niemals besuchen....
im Juli die 2010er Bikes vorzustellen finde ich viel zu früh... Die Hersteller haben richtig stress die Produkte im Winter auf den Markt zu bringen.
ein Bike mit 4 Jahren ist ja eh schon veraltet. Man sollte ein Bike erst nach 1,5 -2 Jahren durch das nächste Model ersetzten.



Sonntag 10:00 Treffpunkt Bahnhof Lauf (rechts) .
Mtb-Tour über Schnaittach-Hormersdorf-Plech-Hohenstein und alles was es dort eben so gibt.
Fahrzeit ca 5std. 
bei Regen fahre ich NICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (17. Juli 2009)

jap, echt schöne runde gestern. war echt nen paar hüsche trails dabei, gerne wieder!


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ein Bike mit 4 Jahren ist ja eh schon veraltet. Man sollte ein Bike erst nach 1,5 -2 Jahren durch das nächste Model ersetzten.



mein blaues hardtail ist jetzt schon 6 jahre alt, muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## orchknurz (17. Juli 2009)

ich meine die Hersteller sollten die Bikes 2 Jahre als aktuelles Model unters Volk bringen... 
ich finde es ja schlimm wenn ein Bike nach 10 monaten vom Radladen fast verschenkt werden muss weil die Kunden schon nach den nachfolgern fragen
du hast gestern ne gute runder verpasst


----------



## mario1982 (17. Juli 2009)

@FLORIAN

hi
ich habe nächste woche spätdienst, heisst ich muss spätestens um 11.45 uhr wieder zuhause sein und mich für die arbeit fertig machen. habe auser mittwoch immer zeit. 

bezüglich sonntag wäre schön, wenn ihr noch eine nachricht hinterlasst, wann abfahrtszeit ist, denn ansonsten fahre ich wenn das wetter passt und vormittags soll es ja laut wetterbericht trocken bleiben, mit dem rennradl eine grössere tour.

gruss mario


----------



## Yeti777 (18. Juli 2009)

Hi leute,
Ich bin morgen net dabei, falls überhaupt jemand fährt! Es soll ja immer wieder Schauer geben! Hab mein Hardtail so gut wie fertig, fehlt nur noch der passende Umwerfer und mein Hinterrad ist immer noch net da!
Euch nen schönen Abend und Sonntag!


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Juli 2009)

Es regnet, es regnet, die Erde wird nass *sing*  .............was soll das? Ende Juli und wir haben 15°C.

Schauen wir mal ob das morgen was wird. 

Die Wettervorhersage für Chiemgau ändert sich auch ständig. Eigentlich wollte ich DI an Chiemsee (in der Nähe da halt) fahren aber im Moment siehts da auch nicht besser aus..............


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> bei Regen fahre ich NICHT



Ich auch nicht... Morgen 10 Uhr ist nicht, wenn's mal ne Weile trocken ist, fahr ich evtl. nen Stück hier im Stadtwald und Umgebung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (18. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter ist schauderhaft. Echt. Habe heute bei meiner 20-KM-Lauf-Runde einiges abbekommen. 

Also wenn es so bleibt, fällt die Tour im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wohl ins Wasser. 

Vielleicht geht dann eher was am Nachmittag zusammen, falls das Wetter sich beruhigt.


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juli 2009)

fahre wahrscheinlich so otv in neunkirchen, geile strecke und super orga.
evtl nächstes we eine lange mtb tour durch die fränkische / hersbrucker (100km+).


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. Juli 2009)

Gibts Bedarf für eine Stadtwaldrunde? 
Bisher sind wir zu zweit.

Startzeit: 10:30 - Alte Veste 
Strecke: Stadtwald-Pleikershof-Dillenberg usw. 
Pausen: keine  (oder wenige)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (18. Juli 2009)

@WürfelRadler, bin dabei. 10:30 Alte Veste-Parkplatz.  Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (18. Juli 2009)

ich dachte neunkirchen fällt aus ??? oder hab ichs doch nur geträumt...

ich muss morgen arbeiten- evtl. dann nachmittag ne 30-50er runde.
Gruß Florian


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juli 2009)

nö, neunkirchen fällt ned aus.
morgen pissts, optimal für 1h kreisfahren.
hop orch, auffi.
mit nächsten mittwoch schnaittach wird bei mir nix, abends volleyballturnier mit der firma.
aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, dann eben übernächste woche.


----------



## orchknurz (19. Juli 2009)

des mit schnaittach sag ich schon 3 monate-hehe - da ich tagsüber fahren kann ziehe ich "sonne" und rennrad vor
heute otv klappt leider nicht - dafür fahr ich mit 4 rädern und nem 38jahre alten V8 unterm hintern : sowas nenne ich dann spaß bei der arbeit
have fun


----------



## Conyo (22. Juli 2009)

-> morgen 18.00 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten? 
Hoffe Gewitter zieht an uns vorbei. 

Grüße Conyo


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2009)

Wär dabei, aber wollten wir nicht mal an der Veste fahren? War doch dein Vorschlag Mia, oder? ;-)


----------



## Conyo (22. Juli 2009)

Kalt erwischt 
Zwei mal wurde schon an der Veste gefahren. Vor drei und zwei Wochen - meine ich.
Nach Fürth würde ich es morgen allerdings nicht schaffen. Bin länger im Büro.
Vorschlag: morgen nochmals Tiergarten und dann nächste Woche Veste...

Schönen Abend!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2009)

ob ich morgen irgendwo radfahren werde, erfahr ich morgen vormittag...  
Aber für den Sonntag siehts gut aus 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (22. Juli 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Nach Fürth würde ich es morgen allerdings nicht schaffen. Bin länger im Büro.
> Vorschlag: morgen nochmals Tiergarten und dann nächste Woche Veste...



Dem schließe ich mich an. 
BfB (Bin für Buck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2009)

m'kay!


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

ach so, ehe ich es vergesse: nächste Woche komm ich erst um 18Uhr aus dem Büro, sprich frühestens 18.30 radfahren. Außer am Dienstag, da sollte schon eher klappen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (23. Juli 2009)

Dienstag wären Orchi und ich bestimmt auch auf eine Runde dabei


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein Rad mit, sprich ich werd wohl an den Tiergarten kommen. 
Und Regen? Am Tiergarten regnets doch nie, das hat letztes Jahr um die Jahreszeit auch wunderbar geklappt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und Regen? Am Tiergarten regnets doch nie, das hat letztes Jahr um die Jahreszeit auch wunderbar geklappt



*pfeif* Ist doch feuchter als erwartet... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (23. Juli 2009)

oh man was für ein sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (23. Juli 2009)

Glaube das fällt heute wieder ins Wasser. 
Wäre evtl. jemand morgen für eine Tour zu haben?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Glaube das fällt heute wieder ins Wasser.
> Wäre evtl. jemand morgen für eine Tour zu haben?



wieso net 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (23. Juli 2009)

Wir könnten auch früher starten. Evtl. 16.30 Uhr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

16.30 ist knapp, 16.45 bis 17.00 ginge eher. Wo denn überhaupt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, morgen würde auch gehen...früher wäre sogar bestens, da morgen Abend unsere Semester Abschluss Party steigt ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

morgen Alte Veste wäre fein und dann vielleicht doch schon um 16.45 oder ein bischen früher  dann könnte ich noch schnell in Cadolzburg neue Gläser für meine Sonnenbrille abholen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (23. Juli 2009)

Veste kann ich nicht garantieren, da ich nicht weiß wie lange ich im Büro sein muss. 
Wer wäre denn sonst noch mit dabei?
Eike? Blacksurf???


----------



## bike_schrat (23. Juli 2009)

Nachdem morgen Abend noch MUC auf dem Programm steht, ist mir Veste zu viel hin und her. Dreh ne After-Work-Runde am Buck. So lockere 2-3 h ab 16:30 oder 17 Uhr.


----------



## mario1982 (23. Juli 2009)

Hey und seit ihr heute gefahren? 
Nach der Sinnflut die uns um ca.17.00 Uhr beschehrt wurde, ist mir die Lust vergangen. 

@ Flo  bist du am Mittwoch um ca.18.00 mit dem Rennradl in Diepersdorf gewesen? Glaube ich habe dich gesehen...

Fährt eigentlich jemand am Samstag in Hausen bei Schweinfurt den mtb marathon mit?


----------



## Conyo (23. Juli 2009)

@mario: fahr doch morgen einfach mit. Heute sind wir nicht gefahren. Die Gefahr vom Blitz getroffen zu werden war einfach zu hoch 

Sonntag Arber-Radmarathon. Flo und ich fahren aller Voraussicht nach. Und Reo-Fahrer auch evtl. 
Schließ Dich doch an! Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.

@reo-fahrer: schaffst Du es morgen auch zum Tiergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (23. Juli 2009)

Hi, bin noch am überlegen, ob ich Sonntag mit dabei bin.
Wird ein bissel stressig, da ich an frühen nachmittag wieder 
daheim sein soll. Aber Start ist ja früh genug. Für Flo kein Problem.

Fahrt ihr beide die 60 km?
hebolaco würde ich noch animieren mitzukommen.

Gruß

PS. Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter passt!


----------



## orchknurz (23. Juli 2009)

das Wetter soll am Sonntag gut werden
wenn alle die kleine runde fahren werde ich mich anschließen... ursprünglich wollte ich mit dem Rennrad starten


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. Juli 2009)

Hmpf...chaos! 

Morgen TG oder AV? Uhrzeit???


----------



## mario1982 (24. Juli 2009)

Sonntag Arber hätte ich schon Lust, aber wenn ich Samstag in Hausen am Start bin, sind zwar bloss 25km ca.550hm, da werd ich am Sonntag nicht auch noch 60km fahren können. Wollte eigentlich noch gar keinen Marathon fahren, da ich auch nicht so Fit bin, aber da ich sowieso in Schweinfurt bin, nehme ich den halt mit 

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn Morgen fahren? Würde eine lockere Runde mitfahren


----------



## bike_schrat (24. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Hmpf...chaos!
> 
> Morgen TG oder AV? Uhrzeit???



Also ich persönlich heute auf jeden Fall TG da für mich näher. 17 Uhr.


----------



## mario1982 (24. Juli 2009)

tiergarten hört sich gut an. habe bis 16.30 meine kleine und dann könnt ich um 17.00 am tiergarten sein.


----------



## Conyo (24. Juli 2009)

-> also ich muss länger im Büro bleiben, deshalb ist nur der Tiergarten um fünf für mich machbar. Nach Fürth dauert es zu lange.

bis später dann!


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. Juli 2009)

17:00 Tiergarten werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen.

@orchknurz, würde mich auch zu der 100 km Runde überreden lassen. Man muss ja nicht gar so hetzen.


----------



## orchknurz (24. Juli 2009)

heute nachmittag soll es mal wieder regnen zur abwechslung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> heute nachmittag soll es mal wieder regnen zur abwechslung...



das ist mir zumindest heute grade mal egal, ich versuche im Moment, unter Mithilfe von MCP-ratiopharm wieder ordentlich aufrecht laufen zu können. Mal sehen wie das bis Sonntag wird... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juli 2009)

Schweinegrippe? 

Schön wars in den Bergen. Seit gestern abend streiken zwar und Hinterteil und HR-Bremse, aber was solls am WE hab ich wohl eh keine Zeit zum Radln.


----------



## hebolaco (24. Juli 2009)

@WürfelRadler, wann möchtest du am sonntag los machen ?
vielleicht bin ich dabei, wenn dann nur die 60 km. nächste woche 
http://www.keiler-bike.de/      gruß hebolaco


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. Juli 2009)

@ hebolaco,
nehme gerade wieder Abstand davon, nach Regensburg zu fahren.
Das wird mir zu hektisch (muss bis 15:00 wieder zurück sein) und
die Strecke soll auch nicht soo berauschend sein.

Keiler-Bike ist da sicher die bessere Wahl.

Fahren wir lieber hier ein Ründchen  .


----------



## mario1982 (24. Juli 2009)

hi
wisst ihr ob man ich noch im internet für wombach anmelden kann. 
da steht das die voranmeldung bis zum 21.07.09 war. 
heisst man kann sich nur noch vor ort anmelden?
wann ist start um wieviel uhr?


----------



## hebolaco (25. Juli 2009)

@mario1982 ,nur noch vor ort.  http://www.keiler-bike.de/news.html 

@WürfelRadler, fahren wir lieber hier ne runde. melde mich heute abend bei dir.
gruß hebolaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (25. Juli 2009)

Flo und ich fahren morgen doch nicht den Arber.


----------



## hebolaco (25. Juli 2009)

samstag um 19:15 und sonntag um 17:15 auf   http://freecaster.tv/


----------



## Yeti777 (25. Juli 2009)

Tach leute,
Wie schauts mit morgen aus? Jemand lust auf ne tour. Können ja zur abwechslung einfach nur mal kilometer abspulen. So irgendwie waldautobahn fahrn zb. Hab jetzt mein Hardtail fertig, wollt ich morgen mal testen. 

Gruß Nils


----------



## mario1982 (25. Juli 2009)

moin
fährt jemand in seifen mit? http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de/. ist nächste woche. 
mein erstes rennen heute mit mtb ist richtig gut gelaufen. waren knapp 50 teilnehmer. 25km und 650hm. hab den 5ten gemacht.
glaube ich hab jetzt blut geleckt. will nächstes wochenende nach seifen


----------



## Lars-Nbg (26. Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen, wollte heute so ab 9.00-9.30 eine drei Stunden Runde ab Tiergarten drehen. Falls jemand kurzfristig mitkommen will einfach hier posten. Ich schau noch mal ins Forum bevor ich wegfahre.

Gruß Lars.....


----------



## orchknurz (26. Juli 2009)

wir werden auch fahren, aber nicht ab tiergarten sondern ab Lauf nach schnaittach und umgebung.... wenn mich nun 5 liter kaffee fit machen


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juli 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wir werden auch fahren, aber nicht ab tiergarten sondern ab Lauf nach schnaittach und umgebung.... wenn mich nun 5 liter kaffee fit machen



Wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## Conyo (26. Juli 2009)

-> heute scheint wohl nichts richtig zusammen zu gehen.
Evtl dann am Dienstag bzw. Donnerstag.
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (26. Juli 2009)

Yeti, biste nun heute schon gefahren? Hätte heute schon mega Bock gehabt, aber meine Eltern waren zu Besuch...naja

Würde jetzt noch ne Runde drehen...


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute. Hab die Woche noch Urlaub. Als wenn einer mal Zeit und Lust hat Früh/Vormittag ne Runde zu drehen einfach hier melden.
PS: Muss noch ein paar Teile loswerden, guggste sig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (27. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul, bin scho gefahren. Bis Donnerstag


----------



## shutupandride (27. Juli 2009)

hey orch (oder wer immer sich noch angesprochen fühlt).
werde diese woche am mittwoch mal bei der scr schnaittach tour vorbeischauen.
hopp, schwing die hufe!!!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (28. Juli 2009)

Und ich werd heute (also Dienstag) mal die Runde vom DAV mitfahren. Treffpunkt ist 18:30 Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein...wer Bock hat...


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht komme ich auch. Seit heute früh will ich schon losfahren aber kann mich irgendwie nicht aufraffen. Vielleicht packt mich ja das schlechte Gewissen wenn ich jetzt Kekse kaufen gehe........... und ich fahre doch noch.

Bräuchte jemanden der mit mir das Laufen wieder anfängt. War seit Februar nur 1mal 30min + 4 Tage Muskelkater danach.


----------



## karstenr (28. Juli 2009)

Habe mir morgen dies ab Fürth vorgenommen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6177274#post6177274
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2009)

und ich hab seit eben nen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz vor der Haustür stehen, allerdings mit 4 Rädern 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juli 2009)

Na hoffentlich viel Platz für Bike & Co drin.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2009)

Na klar, was denkst denn du  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und ich hab seit eben nen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz vor der Haustür stehen, allerdings mit 4 Rädern
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



ein polo kombi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ein polo kombi?


----------



## orchknurz (28. Juli 2009)

@Stefan : hätte dir auch was mit Bums oder mit viel platz anbieten können...
::: Ladies in Black For Sale :::


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (28. Juli 2009)

So, die Tour heute mit dem DAV war sehr geil! Waren genug Leute für 2 Gruppen - eine für viel Schotterwege und die andere für verblockte technische Trails etc. 

Wirklich nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2009)

was will ich mit nem A-Team Van?   Der andere wäre schon nett, wenn allerdings "Charger" irgendwo draufstehen würde, wäre es noch besser 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## fkschuhm (29. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht's denn morgen Abend in diesem Kreis aus? Geht was zusammen? 
Ich bin dabei, egal ob TG oder AV.


----------



## orchknurz (29. Juli 2009)

18:00 in Schnaittach am Burgweiher startet der SCR in 2 Mtb Gruppen---
évtl. kommen conyo und ich auch---lust hab ich momentan auf mtb aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (29. Juli 2009)

... also morgen kein Tiergarten ? 

Was ist denn passiert? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich wäre morgen dabei. Tiergarten oder Veste...ejal!


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2009)

ich bin prinzipiell auch dabei, allerdings erst ab 18.30. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (29. Juli 2009)

ich wär auch dabei, bevorzuge TG da ich dort schneller bin. Hoff das ich morgen früher als heute raus komm.

Nils


----------



## Conyo (29. Juli 2009)

habe eben mit Flo eine Moritzberg-Runde gedreht. Wird jetzt schon wieder früher dunkler im Wald.
@18.30 Uhr ist fast ein bisschen spät. Außer Du holst uns ein. 

Wäre aus zeitlichen Gründen auch für TG - komme aktuell nicht so früh aus dem Office.

Übrigens: Die Pächter auf der Moritzberg-Hütte haben eben ihre Zelte abgebrochen - jetzt steht es leer.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> @18.30 Uhr ist fast ein bisschen spät. Außer Du holst uns ein.



Ich schau was geht, bin allerdings auf alle Fälle bis 18.00 im Büro. Ich fahr halt dann einfach mal direkt Richtung Brunn, da wird sich schon jemand finden 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juli 2009)

Okay, alles klar...dann wirds also 18 Uhr Tiergarten?


----------



## fkschuhm (29. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Okay, alles klar...dann wirds also 18 Uhr Tiergarten?


OK, werde da sein


----------



## Conyo (30. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Okay, alles klar...dann wirds also 18 Uhr Tiergarten?


 

genau!


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juli 2009)

Na wie war Eure Runde? Viel los?

Hab mir heute mal die Ruine Wolfenstein (Neustadt i.d.O.) angeschaut. Musste mal was anderes sehen.
Der Frankenweg bis dorhin ist allerdings nicht besonders spannend. Ebenso die Ruine(Baustelle). Zwar viel hoch und runter aber das beste Stück dieses Wanderweges ist wohl in der Fränkischen um Pottensein. Von der Ruine bis Altdorf macht er etwas mehr Spass. Aber nichts was man gefahren sein muss. Vielleicht wird er ja nach der Ruine besser aber nach 2x Wespe(ich hasse sie, brennt immer ewig) im Helm+Sturz hatte ich keine Lust mehr mehr und bin umgedreht . 

Wo kann man denn hier noch so fahren? Stadtwald und Tiergarten kann ich im Moment nicht mehr sehen. Mit Start in Nürnberg bleibt einem nur nicht viel mehr übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juli 2009)

Steinbrüchlein, Kalchreuth, Fränkische etc.


----------



## Yeti777 (30. Juli 2009)

Runde war heute echt nett, gruppengröße perfekt.
Genieß jetzt grad noch meine Pizza

Bis die Tage


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juli 2009)

in Sachen Schweinegrippe:





hängt am Haupteingang, gut vom Gehsteig einsehbar...



MfG
Stefan


----------



## Didi123 (31. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn hier noch so fahren? Stadtwald und Tiergarten kann ich im Moment nicht mehr sehen. Mit Start in Nürnberg bleibt einem nur nicht viel mehr übrig.



genau das ist der grund, warum ich zzt fast nur rennrad fahre...


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Juli 2009)

> genau das ist der grund, warum ich zzt fast nur rennrad fahre...


Rennrad habe ich keines mehr. Das hat mir nur in den Bergen Spass gemacht als ich noch in Rosenheim gewohnt habe.



> Steinbrüchlein, Kalchreuth, Fränkische etc.


Steinbrüchlein war ich schon länger nicht mehr. Aber ne lange zusammenhängende Tour kann man da auch nicht richtig fahren, oder?

Kalchreuth kenne ich noch nicht. Stimmt das wäre mal was anderes.

Fränkische ist auch gut. Nur muss da erst mit dem Auto fahren wenn man keine 130km MTB fahren will. 
Gut, da bin ich öfter mal am WE unterwegs wenn ich meine Elten und Bekannte nähe Bamberg besuche. 

Müsste eh mal ein paar flache Stücke fahren. Die 2 Wochen Urlaub jetzt habe ich nur versucht viele Höhenmeter zu machen. Nur alleine am Kanal entlang und um Rothsee rum zu fahren fehlt mit auch etwas die Motivation.


Mal was anderes. Wer fährt denn alles von Euch in Trieb den Marathon mit? 23. August
Will bis dahin noch jedes WE ne lange (100km) MTB Runde fahren. Nicht das es mir so geht wie in Schneckenlohe. Da waren die letzten Km, ich sag mal, etwas "schwierig"


----------



## Conyo (31. Juli 2009)

Wer Lust hat heute auf ne kleine Tour:
17 Uhr am *TIERHEIM*. Es geht Richtung Kalchreuth.


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Juli 2009)

Tierheim? Früher hat keiner Zeit? Mein letzter offizieller Urlaubstag heute......


----------



## Fzogel (31. Juli 2009)

Grüss dich....was soll der XT umwerfer kosten?
Danke im voraus....Gruss Fritz


----------



## Conyo (31. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Tierheim? Früher hat keine Zeit? Mein letzter offizieller Urlaubstag heute......


 
Sorry, früher schaffe ich es nicht. Bikeschrat ist auch dabei und kennt sich dort gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (31. Juli 2009)

Heute geht gar nicht - HEUTE ist die Critical Mass! Das sollte man sich als Bike-Fan nicht entgehen lassen. Schade, dass ihr es nicht in Betracht zieht.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (31. Juli 2009)

@MTBermLuS:

Es gibt auch noch ne Tour, die in Ziegelstein startet. Dürfte glaub ich sogar die Kalchreuth Tour sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. DerDAV fährt diese Tour nächste Woche Dienstag. Danach kann ich dir mehr sagen.

Am Steinbrüchlein kann man sogar erstaunlicherweise ziemlich schöne Touren "am Stück" fahren. Ist zwar nicht so weiträumig wie TG oder AV, aber vor allem der technische Anspruch und die knackigen Anstiege waren schon sehr geil. Gefällt mir bis jetzt fast am besten das Gebiet dort...


----------



## NomBre (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier, komme aus Altdorf b. Nürnberg. Kenne leider noch nicht so viele Strecken! Aber bin auf viel neues gespannt. Bin bis jetzt blos mal mit Kollegen Tiergarten -> Moritzberg -> Ungelstetten gefahren. War ganz geil 

Würd mich freuen wenn vielleicht am Wochenende etwas zusammengehen würde. 

Gruß


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat heute auf ne kleine Tour:
> 17 Uhr am *TIERHEIM*. Es geht Richtung Kalchreuth.



Fahre heute noch nach Nbg würde dann auf dem Rüchweg mit euch Richtung Kalchreuth fahren. Ich warte da wo es in den Wald geht bei der "Kreuzung".
Wenn ich um 17.00 Uhr nicht da bin nicht auf mich warten. 

Fahre jetzt los und habe keinen Internetzugriff mehr.


----------



## Conyo (31. Juli 2009)

Muss mich doch für 17h wieder ausklinken. Werde heute einfach nicht fit.


----------



## bike_schrat (31. Juli 2009)

Hmh, o.k., so richtig viel geht scheinbar nicht.

Werde um 17 Uhr vor Ort sein allerdings eher mit dem Ziel von etwas Techniktraining auf dem Indianerspielplatz. Morgen kommt sowieso eine größere und anstregendere Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (31. Juli 2009)

@Conyo:

Wenn du keine Tour fährst kannst du - oder ihr - ja auf die Critical Mass kommen


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Juli 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Hmh, o.k., so richtig viel geht scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Werde um 17 Uhr vor Ort sein allerdings eher mit dem Ziel von etwas Techniktraining auf dem Indianerspielplatz. Morgen kommt sowieso eine größere und anstregendere Tour.



Wo ist das? Hier? http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...vrGeDA&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=1
So bissle rumspielen ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Mir tut eh schon alles weh von gestern. Bremse ist auch schon undicht da kommst auf einmal mehr umfallen auch nicht an.


----------



## bike_schrat (31. Juli 2009)

ja, ist dort.


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Juli 2009)

Nur bis 17:00 wirds wohl etwas knapp 11km in 15min. 

Edit: Wohl schon alle dort. Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Juli 2009)

Wie wär's dann 18:00 Uhr Opernhaus "Critical Mass". Nur so ein Vorschlag.


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Juli 2009)

Warum denn nicht. Opernhaus? Ich geh mal googlen......

Frauentorgraben, oder?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, zwischen Plärrer und Hauptbahnhof. Treffpunkt ist der Platz vor dem Eingang Opernhaus. Abfahrt wird gegen 18:15 Uhr sein.


----------



## Yeti777 (31. Juli 2009)

Sers jungs und mädels,
wär am sonntag bei ner tour dabei, vorausgesetzt ich überlebe den samstag einigermaßen
Wünsch euch bis dahin ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## NomBre (31. Juli 2009)

@Yeti777

Hi,

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## fkschuhm (1. August 2009)

NomBre schrieb:


> @Yeti777
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei!



Was habt ihr euch denn so vorgestellt? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich Samstagmittag oder Sonntag fahre. Wo wollt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (1. August 2009)

Mir relativ egal wo wir fahren, solang es irgendwo rund um nbg ist. Bitte net um 8 uhr in der Früh starten


----------



## fkschuhm (1. August 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Mir relativ egal wo wir fahren, solang es irgendwo rund um nbg ist. Bitte net um 8 uhr in der Früh starten


Ich habe von meiner Regierung für Sonntag ein 3-Stunden-Limit für ne Tour bekommen. Passt das mit deiner Planung zusammen? Oder ist dir das zu kurz?wenn ja, fahre ich am Samstag ab ca. 11 ne TG Moritzberg-Runde


----------



## NomBre (1. August 2009)

Ja 3 Stunden wäre ok. 11 Uhr wäre meiner Ansicht nach auch ok. Fährst du dann Richtung Tiergarten? Regensburger Straße wäre doch ein guter Treffpunkt oder nicht?


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. August 2009)

Heute noch jemand Lust auf ne Runde.
Hab extra Slicks aufs HT (mal bissle Flachetappe fahren), Flasche usw steht breit (seit 2std  ) kann mich alleine einfach nicht aufraffen.


----------



## fkschuhm (1. August 2009)

NomBre schrieb:


> Ja 3 Stunden wäre ok. 11 Uhr wäre meiner Ansicht nach auch ok. Fährst du dann Richtung Tiergarten? Regensburger Straße wäre doch ein guter Treffpunkt oder nicht?


Ich musste heute morgen leider umdisponieren, da mir für morgen was dazwischen gekommen ist, und war dann heute unterwegs. Sorry, vielleicht klappt's ja ein andermal.


----------



## H.P. (1. August 2009)

Geht morgen nach Mittag evtl. etwas zusammen?


----------



## Yeti777 (2. August 2009)

Moin moin,

Bei mir wird das heute leider nix mit biken, gestern war recht spät und feucht fröhlich. Später kommen noch einige zum Grillen vorbei, wo ich Grillmaster spielen darf. Aber der Sommer fängt jetzt ja hoffentlich erst an ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (2. August 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Na wie war Eure Runde? Viel los?
> 
> Hab mir heute mal die Ruine Wolfenstein (Neustadt i.d.O.) angeschaut. Musste mal was anderes sehen.
> Der Frankenweg bis dorhin ist allerdings nicht besonders spannend. Ebenso die Ruine(Baustelle). Zwar viel hoch und runter aber das beste Stück dieses Wanderweges ist wohl in der Fränkischen um Pottensein. Von der Ruine bis Altdorf macht er etwas mehr Spass. Aber nichts was man gefahren sein muss. Vielleicht wird er ja nach der Ruine besser aber nach 2x Wespe(ich hasse sie, brennt immer ewig) im Helm+Sturz hatte ich keine Lust mehr mehr und bin umgedreht .
> ...



neustadt? du meinst wohl eher neumarkt, richtig?
die möglichkeiten, hier touren zu machen sind endlos. ein leben reicht sicher nicht aus, um je alle wege kennenzulernen. hersbrucker alb, fränkische alb, frankenwald, oberpfälzer wald, bayerischer wald, thüringer wald, spessart, fichtelgebirge, steinwald, altmühltal, rhön, thüringer wald, schwäbische alb, ...
der frankenweg zb ist nicht nur bei pottenstein interessant, er ist ABSOLUT überall interessant und idr super ausgeschildert. vom rennsteig bis zur schwäbischen alb kannst du höchstens das stück von weissenburg bis neumarkt rauslassen, ansonsten ist der gesamte weg ein einziger hammer. empfehlen kann ich auch den altmühltal panoramaweg von gunzenhausen bis kelheim (200km), singletrails bis zum umfallen und den fränk gebirgsweg (rennsteig-hersbruck). mach einfach einzelne tagesetappen von bahnhof zu bahnhof.
um dir ideen zu holen geh einfach auf die sites der wandervereine (zb fränkischer albverein) udn besorg dir die aktuellste version der wanderkarten (www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de , die sind einfach die besten).
 auch stimmt es natürlich nicht, dass du ab nbg keine ordentlichen touren zusammenbringst... fahr zb ziegelstein kalchreuth hetzlesberg albrandweg igensdorf und fahr mit dem zug zurück oder am albrand weiter bis hersbruck. oder über brunn, klingenhof, offenhausen zum deckersberg.... whatever. deiner phantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt!!!
ich wünschte, ich hätte mehr zeit für die touren, die ich im kopf hab...


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. August 2009)

Ups, ja, meinte Neumarkt.
Danke für die Tips. Wenn man sich erst ins Auto oder in Zug setzt geht schon was. So ist das nicht. Ich weiß.
Sowas werde ich jetzt wohl immer aufs Wochenende legen. Unter der Woche bleibt ja nur Stadtwald oder TG. Vielleicht noch Richtung Kalchreuth und eben Steinbrüchlein.

Ach ja. Wenn einer die Woche mal Richtung Steinbrüchlein fährt wäre ich dabei. Ist mal was anderes. War ich schon lange nicht mehr. Kenn mich da nähmlich eher nicht aus.

PS: Nochmal, wer ist jetzt alles in Trieb dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn einer die Woche mal Richtung Steinbrüchlein fährt wäre ich dabei.



Dienstag? Abends?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. August 2009)

Warum nicht. Muss aber erst irgendwie meine HR Bremse dicht kriegen. Schau mir das morgen mal an.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. August 2009)

Schade, hm...wenn ihrs Mittwoch oder Freitag machen würdet wär ich auch dabei. Dienstag ist wieder DAV angesagt. aber Ziegelstein diesmal...


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. August 2009)

Stimmt. Da wollte ich eigentlich ja auch mal mit........mmh


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. August 2009)

mir ist's relativ egal ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch, von mir aus können wir auch Mittwoch fahren. Wetter wird ja immer besser diese Woche. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Delphine63 (3. August 2009)

Wahnsinn....schön, dass Du ein neues Mädel gefunden hast. Das ging ja schnell. Aber das ist genau das, was ich denke....Es war Dir ganz Recht.....mich endlich los zu werden. Mein Bike und meine Fahrtechnik war einfach nicht Dein Anspruch. Schade, sehr schade! Vermutlich kann Melli alles viel besser. Das macht mich noch trauriger, mutloser und deprimierter, als ich eh schon bin.:-((((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (3. August 2009)

Hääääää

Bin gerade Single, wie alt bist du?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. August 2009)

jetzt schon Herbst-Depressionen? Dabei hats noch nicht mal 10°C, Nebel und Nieselregen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Delphine63 (3. August 2009)

sorry, war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ansatz.....


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. August 2009)

Ich glaube ja immer noch du bist im flaschen Thread gelandet......

@ reo und Gibson

wegen Radeln heute melde ich mich hier heute nochmal


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. August 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @ reo und Gibson
> 
> wegen Radeln heute melde ich mich hier heute nochmal



Ich hab kein Rad heute mit. Sprich ich plane fest mit morgen und Donnerstag.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (4. August 2009)

Hebalaco und ich werden heute mal beim DAV in  Ziegelstein dabei sein.


----------



## Conyo (4. August 2009)

Wer wäre denn grundsätzlich am Donnerstag wieder dabei?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. August 2009)

Ich.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## fkschuhm (4. August 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn grundsätzlich am Donnerstag wieder dabei?



dabei


----------



## orchknurz (4. August 2009)

Donnerstag wirds richtig warm..... ich hoffe es geht was vernünftiges zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (4. August 2009)

bin am start.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. August 2009)

also wenn tiergarten dann ralf


----------



## orchknurz (4. August 2009)

Tiergarten logisch


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Tiergarten logisch



wird euch das nicht langweilig, immer die selben Trails? Hab ich mir letzten Donnerstag erst gedacht, als ich ja später losgefahren bin und euch dann doch relativ einfach gefunden hab.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. August 2009)

Genau das ist mein Problem im Moment. Darum fahre ich im Moment mir Slicks auf dem HT durch die Gegend. Es wird schon viel früher dunkel, hab ich gerade gemerkt. Für DO muss ich wohl Licht einpacken. 
Schade das von Euch keiner früher Zeit hat. Wenn ich um 7Uhr auf Arbeit bin, könnte ich um 16Uhr-16:30 schon auf dem Rad sitzen.

PS: Ist von Euch schon mal einer auf die "blöde" Idee gekommen die Salzkammergut Trophy mitzufahren. 208km 7500hm. Das wäre doch mal ne richtige Herausforderung. Ich hätte zwar schon bei den 114km 3300hm meine Probleme aber fänd es total geil. Weiß auch nicht warum. Kann da überhaupt Jedeman starten. 10:09 hat der Schnellste dieses Heuer gebraucht. 
Eigentlich ja unmenschlich, der bestimmt weniger Schokolade als ich am Abend.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. August 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem im Moment. Darum fahre ich im Moment mir Slicks auf dem HT durch die Gegend. Es wird schon viel früher dunkel, hab ich gerade gemerkt. Für DO muss ich wohl Licht einpacken.
> Schade das von Euch keiner früher Zeit hat. Wenn ich um 7Uhr auf Arbeit bin, könnte ich um 16Uhr-16:30 schon auf dem Rad sitzen.



Morgen 16.30 Steinbrüchlein?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (4. August 2009)

wir können dotag natürlich auch ab lauf starten ! Hm und trails garantiert :
ich werde mein licht mal einpacken


----------



## Yeti777 (4. August 2009)

ich weis noch net ob ich am Donnerstag dabei bin, da ein kumpel aus München auch ne runde drehn will! Hab er ist dieses jahr aber noch fast gar net gefahren, drum will er uns am Donnerstag net aufhalten. Mal schaun, vielleicht kann ich ihn ja noch von überzeugen ;-)


----------



## Mephisto79 (4. August 2009)

Eventuell Morgen (Mittwoch) jemand Lust zu biken? Bin neu in der Gegend und wollte mich Morgen mal auf Erkundungstour mach so ab halb 5..
Lg
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (4. August 2009)

Morgen (Mittwoch) Steinbrüchlein? Später wäre mir lieber, da ich evtl. länger als 16 Uhr arbeiten muss - das wäre zu knapp. 

Ansonsten Donnerstag wie gehabt. TG 18:00


----------



## Mephisto79 (4. August 2009)

Also später wäre auch OK bei mir Morgen... Dann sag eine Zeit an?
Donnerstag schaffe ich leider nicht...


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (4. August 2009)

Bei mir würde ab 18 Uhr gehen.

Müsste aber nochn local mitfahren - Stefan?


----------



## Mephisto79 (4. August 2009)

Ok 18 Uhr... Wenns klappt dann müsste mir nur noch einer sagen wo da genau?


----------



## shutupandride (4. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wir können dotag natürlich auch ab lauf starten ! Hm und trails garantiert :
> ich werde mein licht mal einpacken



mir *******gal, ich fahr a ab laff.


----------



## shutupandride (4. August 2009)

oh die zensur!!!
dann eben kackegal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (4. August 2009)

Mephisto79 schrieb:


> Ok 18 Uhr... Wenns klappt dann müsste mir nur noch einer sagen wo da genau?



Wenn noch jemand mitfährt, der sich auskennt, dann hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&hs=Ynm&ei=gKp4SpqDE9mEsAaeqZGlBQ&resnum=0&q=steinbr%C3%BCchlein%20n%C3%BCrnberg&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Am Parkplatz, wenn du weiterfährst auf der rechten Seite in der Kurve dort...


----------



## orchknurz (5. August 2009)

@Shutup = was machst du heute Abend? Schnaittach ? falls ja kannst mich in Rückersdorf aufgabeln so gegen 17:00 - 17:15
@ all 18:00 Burgweiher in Schnaittach mit dem SCR in 2 Gruppen, es fährt auch ein Zug ab Nbg Hbf


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. August 2009)

@Gibson: ich wollte eigentlich um 16.30 losfahren. Ich werde, wenn der MTBermLuS nix dagegen hat, so fahren, dass ich nach 1,5 Stunden nochmal am Steinbrüchlein bin, dann sammeln wir euch auf.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (5. August 2009)

Hm, hab grad erfahren, dass ich heute wegen der Hitze doch nicht arbeiten muss. Könnte also doch schon um 16:30 da sein.

Wenn Marcus (Mephisto) doch um 16:30 kommen könnte wärs super. Ansonsten bleibts für ihn und mich bei 18 Uhr xD


----------



## bike_schrat (5. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

wollt Ihr heute am Steinbrüchlein eher Strecke oder wirklich richtig die interessanteren Trails fahren und auch mal ne Stelle zwei oder dreimal probieren...?

Beim letzten Fall könnte ich mir mal überlegen, ob es sich für mich einbauen lässt. ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Gibson: ich wollte eigentlich um 16.30 losfahren. Ich werde, wenn der MTBermLuS nix dagegen hat, so fahren, dass ich nach 1,5 Stunden nochmal am Steinbrüchlein bin, dann sammeln wir euch auf.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
Das können wir schon machen. Mir gehts in ester Linie zwar um Km aber da ich schon hin und zurück fahre kann ich ja heimwegs noch nen Umweg machen wenn mir noch 10km fehlen. 



bike_schrat schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wollt Ihr heute am Steinbrüchlein eher Strecke oder wirklich richtig die interessanteren Trails fahren und auch mal ne Stelle zwei oder dreimal probieren...?
> 
> Beim letzten Fall könnte ich mir mal überlegen, ob es sich für mich einbauen lässt. ;-)


 
Wir können ja bissle mischen oder was sagen die anderen dazu?
Wenn es den meisten nur ums Schlüsselstellen probieren geht können wir ja das irgendwie mit einbauen. 
Vielleichts gibts ja 3 die dies und 3 die das wollen.

Ich müsste auf jeden Fall 16:30 Steinbrüchlein schaffen. Wenn es 10min später werden sollte, da gibts ja je Menge Dinge die man in der Zwischenzeit machen kann.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. August 2009)

Ok. Ich bin 16.30 und 18.00 am Parkplatz. Damit werden es auch für mich genug Kilometer  Wer mitfahren will, ist einfach da und fährt mit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (5. August 2009)

@Bike Schrat: Bisschen rumprobieren wäre cool! Bisschen Technik dazu lernen wär schon nicht schlecht... Fährste mit? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## bike_schrat (5. August 2009)

Bin gerade nen bißchen faul und sollte heute nicht zu lange unterwegs sein. Daher: Ich schau nachher einfach etwas mit dem Trialer ins Steinbrüchlein (Gebiet rund um den Parkplatz). Denke ich werde so ab 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr vor Ort sein für ca. 1,5 h. Daher ggf. einfach den quietschenden Bremsgeräuschen nach.


----------



## Conyo (5. August 2009)

Für morgen: wo genau wollen wir uns denn dann in Lauf treffen?
An der S-Bahn? Links oder Rechts d. Pegnitz? Ich verwechsle das immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkschuhm (5. August 2009)

wenn's jetzt morgen doch Lauf wird, bin ich leider raus. :-( 
Das haut zeitlich mit den Zugverbindungen so gar nicht hin.

/me: TG, 1800, auch wenn's langweilig wird


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. August 2009)

nach Lauf ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit. Zumindest für ne Feierabend-Tour. Werd morgen lieber hier irgendwo fahren gehen, evtl. Richtung Kalchreuth, da war ich schon länger nicht mehr.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (5. August 2009)

würde jetzt jemand ab lauf fahren ? is halt mal was anderes und nicht so extrem flach wie ab nürnberg


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (5. August 2009)

Würde auch eher in Nürnberg bleiben, bzw. Alte Veste?!


----------



## WürfelRadler (5. August 2009)

Also ich bin raus, werden mal die Richtung Heroldsberg/Kalchreuth besuchen. 

Vieleicht nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## shutupandride (5. August 2009)

hey orch/conyo.
hatte heute für scr keine zeit, wieder mal eine firmenveranstaltung abends.
morgen laff is ok, links rechts kenn ich mich ned aus, treffma uns halt um 18.00 am marktplatz, am brunnen vor der eisdiele oder in rückersdorf an der kirch, wo die straße von röthenbach rüberkommt (b14).
mtb oder rr???


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. August 2009)

Ich habe mich irgendwie noch nicht entschieden in welche Richtung es heute gehen soll.
Lauf ist halt echt weng weit. Wenn ich mit den Rad hinfahre muss ich Licht einpacken und habe eigentlich keine Lust die 1kg Sigma Akku im Rucksack spazieren zu fahren.


----------



## orchknurz (6. August 2009)

schade,fast alle sagen ab...
ich werde heute tagsüber mal ne runde rr fahren. wenn ich abends noch fit bin eben mtb. der treffpunkt ist ja relativ egal da aus nürnberg kaum leute kommen, -conyos kollege kommt mit dem rad oder auto denke ich.

shutup du hast ne PN


----------



## orchknurz (6. August 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich habe mich irgendwie noch nicht entschieden in welche Richtung es heute gehen soll.
> Lauf ist halt echt weng weit. Wenn ich mit den Rad hinfahre muss ich Licht einpacken und habe eigentlich keine Lust die 1kg Sigma Akku im Rucksack spazieren zu fahren.



ohne licht geht es ja nimmer bei ner feierabendrunde ab 21:00 is es nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> schade,fast alle sagen ab...



Lauf ist für Nürnberger oder Fürther einfach etwas weiter weg als der Tiergarten...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (6. August 2009)

Logisch, aber auch schöne strecken und "berge"
zur veste sind es von mir aus ca. 49km einfach über die autobahn

ich fahre jetzt ne runde mit 23-622 und 8bar


----------



## karstenr (6. August 2009)

Mir haben bisher die Touren im Norden von Nürnberg wesentlich besser gefallen, da mir in der Gegend  Tiergarten + Veste eine längere Steigung fehlt. Den ständigen Wechsel zw. rauf + runter mag ich nicht so. Die Trails sind zwar recht nett, aber sehr oft feucht und mit Schlammlöchern versehen + dies mag ich gar nicht. 
Im Norden gibt es auch Trails und mal einen längern Berg; nach Kalchreuth sind es ca. 100-120m HU und zum Heltzles ca. 200-250m HU am Stück.
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## shutupandride (6. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Lauf ist für Nürnberger oder Fürther einfach etwas weiter weg als der Tiergarten...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



na klar ist des weiter weg als der tg, der flo und die mia aber fahren jeden donnerstag von rückersdorf rein, um mit leuten am tg zu fahren. also wäre es doch nur gerecht, wenn wir hin und wieder zu ihnen rausfahren, oder nicht?! 
ich bin jedenfalls am start.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. August 2009)

Finden sich jetzt doch ein paar für Lauf? Hab mich nämlich noch nicht entschieden.
Wenn ja müsste ich 17:00 spätestens losdüsen.

EDIT:
Ich müsste los Leute. Hab keine Handynummer und kenn den Treffpunkt nicht. Wer dabei ist weiß ich auch nicht sonst könnte ich noch jemandem meine Nummer via PN mitteilen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. August 2009)

Kuck kuck schon alle weg?

EDIT:
GibsenlesPaul auch nicht online oder?

Schade. Dann muss ich wohl hinter Würferradler und Co herflitzen. Werde ich auf jeden Fall gut schlafen heute.........

reo_fahrer wollte doch auch in Richtung Hetzles fahren ode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> na klar ist des weiter weg als der tg, der flo und die mia aber fahren jeden donnerstag von rückersdorf rein, um mit leuten am tg zu fahren. also wäre es doch nur gerecht, wenn wir hin und wieder zu ihnen rausfahren, oder nicht?!



Und ich fahr aus Zirndorf jedesmal an den Tiergarten. 
Irgendwie ist die Diskussion hier grade eher lame. Um so weiter von Nürnberg/Fürth weg ein Treffpunkt für Touren für Biker bevorzugt aus Nürnberg/Fürth ausgemacht wird, um so weniger werden kommen. Wenn ich als Treffpunkt Cadolzburg ankündige, brauch ich mich nicht zu wundern, dass jemand wie du aus Zabo eher nicht kommen wird. Wenn Flo in Lauf fahren will, soll er das machen, aber für Leute wie mich aus Zirndorf lohnt sich das eben auch nur begrenzt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. August 2009)

@ reo kommste mit Würfelrakler, hecablo(oder so) und mir mit?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. August 2009)

Bleib heut daheim und geh gemütlich 'n Bierchen trinken.

Turnen mich heut alle Touren nicht so an ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. August 2009)

Na und? Wer ist jetzt wo gefahren?

Ich hatte eine schöne Runde auf jeden Fall.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. August 2009)

ich war zwei Stunden in Kalchreuth und Umgebung. Ist aber inzwischen irgendwie nicht mehr soo toll: jede Menge Spuren vom Holzrücken, viele Wege ziemlich ausgewaschen, viel tiefer, loser Sand. Und ja, die Felsstufenabfahrt bei Kalchreuth schaut nicht mehr toll aus 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shutupandride (6. August 2009)

cooool wars.
und das nächste mal vielleicht nach dem rothenberg noch den glatzenstein und den hansgörgel bis hersruck.
prost.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (7. August 2009)

MTBermluS: Wo bistn jetzt mitgefahren?

Wär ja auch mal bei ner Rund etwas ausserhalb dabei...bin leider nur mega unmobil (kein Auto, keine Bahncard etc.)


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2009)

War mit Würfelradler und noch Zwei unterwegs dessen namen ich heute nacht igendwie vergessen habe. Den von hier zumindest.
Waren glaube ich auch richtung Kalchreuth unterwegs. Stellenweise etwas zugewachsen aber ansonsten super. 

Wenn sich morgen jemand im raum Bamberg aufhält könnte er mit mir ne Tour in die fränkische fahren. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## hebolaco (7. August 2009)

@MTBermLuS, war echt ne super Runde. Fahre die runde heute gleich noch einmal und setze noch einige Trails und Hm drauf. 

Möchte morgen Steinbrüchlein fahren, wer kennt sich da aus ?  So ab elf uhr rum.
Gruß Hebolaco

*Verkaufe:*CUBE LTD Comp 2008.http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...D-Comp-2008/~kid11/~tplprodukt_1/~prid551.htm


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2009)

Wegen hm, kann das sein, dass es gestern echt nur so um die 450 waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (7. August 2009)

@MTBermLuS, es waren 449 hm und 80 km. Wir haben vieles umfahren, sonst wäre es zu spät geworten. Glaube bei mir war es ca halb zehn wo ich daheim war. Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (7. August 2009)

Shutup ist mit uns ab Rückersdorf gefahren...
falls ich am Samstag nicht ins Hirsch gehe werde ich ne tour fahren ca. 80km ( NICHT AB NBG ) Fränkische


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> falls ich am Samstag nicht ins Hirsch gehe



hm, mal wieder Wildstyle, wär ja ne Idee 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (7. August 2009)

auf Wildstyle bzw. allgemein Club oder Disco habe ich schon seit 4 Jahren Lust aber es nie geschafft
alternativ würde ich gern ne kleine Feier am Birkensee machen ab ca. 22:00 bis Sonntag vormittag.... kohle,Getränke und Futter sollte jeder selbst mitbringen HOLZ wird auch viel benötigt und muss mit Auto oder Hänger angefahren werden.
hätte jemand lust ?


----------



## hebolaco (7. August 2009)

@orchknurz, *Geil!!!*Endlich mal was los. Ich wäre dabei, mit Frauchen. Gruss


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2009)

Und ich bin nicht da. Schade wäre mal was anderes gewesen.
Bin ich froh wenn ich zu hause bin heute. Die Zeit vergeht aber auch irgendwie nicht....


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2009)

disco? paarungstänze zu wilden rhythmen? pfui!!!
sa abend wäre cool gewesen, muss aber auf den pimpf aufpassen, also nix.
mi abend werde ich mal nach schnaittach checken, wenn sich jmd anschließen will:
ich fahre ab nbg.


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2009)

oder ich fahr über zirndorf, cadolzburg und langenzenn nach schnaittach...
hab ich wen vergessen???


----------



## Yeti777 (7. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> auf Wildstyle bzw. allgemein Club oder Disco habe ich schon seit 4 Jahren Lust aber es nie geschafft
> alternativ würde ich gern ne kleine Feier am Birkensee machen ab ca. 22:00 bis Sonntag vormittag.... kohle,Getränke und Futter sollte jeder selbst mitbringen HOLZ wird auch viel benötigt und muss mit Auto oder Hänger angefahren werden.
> hätte jemand lust ?


 

Wow mein erstes Zitat, hoff mal das klappt so 

Samstag abend feier klingt super, wäre dabei. Der *Birkense*e ist doch der bei Brunn oder verwechsel ich da mal wieda was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (7. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> auf Wildstyle bzw. allgemein Club oder Disco habe ich schon seit 4 Jahren Lust aber es nie geschafft
> 
> Also können auch das machen, wär ich auch dabei, falls ich mit darf


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2009)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Wow mein erstes Zitat, hoff mal das klappt so
> 
> Samstag abend feier klingt super, wäre dabei. Der *Birkense*e ist doch der bei Brunn oder verwechsel ich da mal wieda was?




Der See wo die Nackten rumrennen. Wäre fast blind geworden als ich neulich mal um den See gefahren bin. 

Der wo wir immer vorbei fahren wenns zum Moritzberg geht.


----------



## orchknurz (7. August 2009)

am see lieg ich auch manchmal oben ohne 
der Birkensee liegt zwischen Schwaig und Diepersdorf


----------



## Didi123 (8. August 2009)

Grillen am See bin ich auch dabei! 
In' Hirsch kann man ja später auch noch gehen...

Nils, klingel mal durch, falls du das hier liest, glaub ich hab ne alte Tel.Nr von dir, kann das sein?!


----------



## orchknurz (8. August 2009)

SEE fällt heute nacht aus, da alle meine jungs wegen der fetten wolken abgesagt haben...   einige gehen später ins Hirsch

falls es nächsten samstag nachts schön wird könnte man evtl. am see feiern...


----------



## orchknurz (11. August 2009)

hat jemand heute tagsüber zeit für rennrad oder mtb ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. August 2009)

Vor ne Woche hatte ich noch frei und Zeit, da wollte tagsüber keiner.

Willst du jetzt doch auf Fully umsteigen oder warum willste dein Stevens schon wieder loswerden?


----------



## orchknurz (11. August 2009)

fullys unter 9kilo sind mir etwas zu teuer---und ein 11kilo bike kommt für mich nicht in frage...
wegen stevens = ich fahre meine bikes nie sehr lange und sehe ständig andere bikes die mir gefallen (evtl. bekomme ich auch 2010er räder noch diese saison-daher muss platz und geld her

was für eine pisse heut, hab grad mal bei Wetter.de Rom eingegeben 31° uns Sonne die ganze Woche
Nürnberg hätte ich besser nicht eingeben sollen


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. August 2009)

Ich würde das "nie sehr lange" in "nur sehr kurz ändern" 

So schlimm ist es nu auch wieder nicht.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (11. August 2009)

Hatte heute leider einen Unfall...Autofahrer machte Tür auf - ich dagegen und Überschlag mit vollem Körpergewicht auf Hüfte - Starke Prellung und 8er im Vorderrad. Somit die nächste Zeit erst mal keine Tour, aber fahre sowieso übermorgen für ne Woche in Urlaub...


----------



## Conyo (11. August 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Hatte heute leider einen Unfall...Autofahrer machte Tür auf - ich dagegen und Überschlag mit vollem Körpergewicht auf Hüfte - Starke Prellung und 8er im Vorderrad. Somit die nächste Zeit erst mal keine Tour, aber fahre sowieso übermorgen für ne Woche in Urlaub...


 
Oh man - das ist ja mal richtig schei**e. Ich hoffe Du wirst bald wieder gesund! GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## shutupandride (11. August 2009)

gute besserung, aber bei dir ned so schlimm.
nou schbillsd hald a weng mid deiner giddahn.


----------



## Hart´l (12. August 2009)

Griaß eich olle midananda (Grüß euch Gott alle mtteinander ;-)
Ich bin neu hier und hätte Lust, heute abend mit euch eine Runde zu radeln.
Geht da was?

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2009)

whoa!!! 
war gestern beim scr schnaittach, dreissig leute in zwei gruppen. 
geile tour mit hammertrails in der südlichen fränkischen schweiz, 4.5h fahrzeit ab nbg.
heimwärts halt a bissla dunkel aber über röthenbach und schwaig ists ja großteils beleuchtet.
NÄCHSTE WOCHE DONNERSTAG UPHILL-RENNEN MORITZBERG. TREFFPUNKT 19H UNTERHAIDELBACH-PÜHLHOF, AN DER GABELUNG ZUM MORITZBERG, AM BESTEN MIT DEM RENNRAD.  
heute bei mir leider nix, muss den bimbf hüten.
@orchknurz/conyo: sa birkensee melde ich mich heute abend bei euch, tour WE?


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. August 2009)

Na heute siehts wohl schlecht aus. Wollte vor 15min schon losfahren aber es regent ja bereits schon wieder. Komischweise, so trocken wie gestern habe ich meine Moritzbergrunde noch nie absolviert. Selbst die tiefsten Schlammlöcher waren zum Teil trocken zwischen MB und TG. Aber verdammt zugewachsen alles.

Ach ja, hat von Euch einer ne Reba Race und ist schon schon mal passiert das sie nicht mehr ausfährt? Soll heißen nach der einen wurzelabfahrt waren von meinen 115mm vielleicht noch max. 80 übrig. Da bleibt sie auch stehen. Mich hats mal etwas zusammengestaucht aber so schlimm war das auch nicht.


----------



## orchknurz (13. August 2009)

ist sie zu schwach bist du zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2009)

na ihr zuckerpüppchen, kaum wird es mal ein wenig nass, sind alle daheim geblieben. traurig traurig!


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ihr zuckerpüppchen, kaum wird es mal ein wenig nass, sind alle daheim geblieben. traurig traurig!



Nur weil du mal zufällig Lenzerheide überlebt hast, brauchste hier keine dicken Sprüche zu reißen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2009)

ne ne, ich stand heut pünktlich 18 uhr am tiergarten und keiner hat sich blicken lassen. hatte auch sein gutes. so konnte ich die runde tg - brunn - tg in der zeit fahre, die ihr normal bis brunn braucht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ist sie zu schwach bist du zu schwer


Der war gemein 

Spass beiseite. Echt blöd jetzt das mit der Gabel. Weiß ja nicht was sie hat. Zerlegen, kucken was los, ist Ersatzteile bestellen, das wird eng bis 23.8
Naja fahre ich halt den Marathon mit dem Fully. Kann er nur zum spass mitfahren. Denn für alles andere bin ich heuer einfach zu fett. Hat orchkurz schon recht. 



speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, ich stand heut pünktlich 18 uhr am tiergarten und keiner hat sich blicken lassen. hatte auch sein gutes. so konnte ich die runde tg - brunn - tg in der zeit fahre, die ihr normal bis brunn braucht.



Tja in der Gruppe gehts immer nicht so richtig vorwärts da ist was dran. Aber wenn du gerne so schnelle fährst warum dann nicht mit Würfelradler, Heiko und Co


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, ich stand heut pünktlich 18 uhr am tiergarten und keiner hat sich blicken lassen. hatte auch sein gutes. so konnte ich die runde tg - brunn - tg in der zeit fahre, die ihr normal bis brunn braucht.



 hier stand ja auch nix, dass jemand fährt. Ich bin erst um halb 7 aus der Arbeit raus, da war 18.00 Tiergarten doch etwas früh *rausred* 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2009)

war ja keiner da.

ja ja reo, ich denke der treffpunkt ist fix jeden donnerstag? ausreden über ausreden.


----------



## shutupandride (14. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ihr zuckerpüppchen, kaum wird es mal ein wenig nass, sind alle daheim geblieben. traurig traurig!



dass heute kein schwanz fährt war klar, da sich die ganze woche niemand angekündigt hat.
auf meine mails zur tour am mittwoch in schnaittach hat sich keiner gemeldet, ergo ist auch niemand gekommen.
hättest aber gerne mitfahren dürfen!


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2009)

montag, mittwoch, freitag geht nie. dienstag und donnerstag wird in zukunft auch wieder knapp.


----------



## Conyo (14. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, ich stand heut pünktlich 18 uhr am tiergarten und keiner hat sich blicken lassen. hatte auch sein gutes. so konnte ich die runde tg - brunn - tg in der zeit fahre, die ihr normal bis brunn braucht.


 
Tja Marcel - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....


Sagt mal Leute, wie schaut es denn morgen mit Birkensee aus. Wird ein lauschiger Abend und bestimmt lustig - umso mehr umso besser.
Also gebt Euch ein Ruck - packt Fleisch, Bier und Mückenspray ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (14. August 2009)

Essen und Trinken ist sehr WICHTIG...
ne decke oder Schlafsack zum drauf hocken


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, wie schaut es denn morgen mit Birkensee aus. Wird ein lauschiger Abend und bestimmt lustig - umso mehr umso besser.
> Also gebt Euch ein Ruck - packt Fleisch, Bier und Mückenspray ein.



wann und wo genau am Birkensee? Südufer im Wald oder doch woanders? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (14. August 2009)

-> an der großen Sand-Liege-Wiese würde ich sagen.


----------



## Conyo (14. August 2009)

23.8 - Trieb?
Welche Strecke willst Du fahren?




MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Der war gemein
> 
> Spass beiseite. Echt blöd jetzt das mit der Gabel. Weiß ja nicht was sie hat. Zerlegen, kucken was los, ist Ersatzteile bestellen, das wird eng bis 23.8
> Naja fahre ich halt den Marathon mit dem Fully. Kann er nur zum spass mitfahren. Denn für alles andere bin ich heuer einfach zu fett. Hat orchkurz schon recht.
> ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. August 2009)

Wie schon in Scheckenlohe die Lange. Wenn Marathon dann richtig. Mag keine halben Sachen. 
Hatte ich zuminest vor. Nur wird mein rechtes Bein nicht besser und ich überlege lieber erst mal zum Doc zu gehen.

Jetzt aber auf.....Fleisch und Kartoffelbrei sind halbwegs verdaut. Gestern war ich ja faul.


----------



## shutupandride (14. August 2009)

ich fahr trieb, lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (14. August 2009)

Tach leute, 
Donnerstag war bei mir auch schlecht, da ich um 17:45 no in der arbeit war!
Birkensee hört sich gut an! Wo hätten wir ja scho geklärt, stellt sich nur noch die Frage WANN. Ich muss morgen auch noch mal in die Arbeit, aber abends schauts prima aus! Ich denk es würd noch ein kumpel aus münchen mitkommen!

Vielleicht klapps ja, dann bis morgen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ich fahr trieb, lang.



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du nur ne halbe oder ne ganze Stunde schneller bist als ich. 

Birkensee hört sich gut an. Vielleicht komme ich auch zu zweit. Eher unwarscheinlich aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben.


----------



## hebolaco (14. August 2009)

@MTBermLuS > Lust auf ne Runde am Sonntag, Würfelradler ist auch dabei. 
Trieb bin ich nicht dabei, fahre ne Woche später nen anderen Marathon. Könnte Dir ne Gabel für Trieb leihen. Gruß Hebolaco ( Heiko ) <


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. August 2009)

Ja warum nicht. Melde mich bei Würfelradler wegen Sonntag dann.
Fahre V-brake am HT. So eine wirste nicht haben schätze ich. Sie Federt ja noch. Komisch ist der Federwegsverlust. Werde Sonntag eh mit dem HT fahren. Muss mich nämlich immer erst umgewöhnen. Dann sehe ich ja wie und ob sie funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## shutupandride (14. August 2009)

hau die alte kackgabel weg, das wird nix mehr (habe gerade eben auch den kaffeesatz von vorgestern befragt, die befunde sind eindeutig!).
empfehle dir als zweiten schritt, mir meine R7 abzukaufen.
alles andere gäbe keinen sinn.
und ich verspreche, deinen rückstand in trieb so gering zu halten, dass du im ziel nicht weinen musst...


----------



## orchknurz (15. August 2009)

Stefan du kennst dich hier ja gut aus...dann müsstest du auch wissen wo genau "die" stellen am see sind

falls du/ihr oder jemand aus dem IBC doch kommen solltet findet ihr uns leicht (das größte feuer)
ab 22:00 vorher schaffs ichs net
Grüße Flo


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wann und wo genau am Birkensee? Südufer im Wald oder doch woanders?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Stefan du kennst dich hier ja gut aus...dann müsstest du auch wissen wo genau "die" stellen am see sind
> 
> falls du/ihr oder jemand aus dem IBC doch kommen solltet findet ihr uns leicht (das größte feuer)
> ab 22:00 vorher schaffs ichs net
> Grüße Flo



22:00 erst Beginn? mmmmh




shutupandride schrieb:


> hau die alte kackgabel weg, das wird nix mehr (habe gerade eben auch den kaffeesatz von vorgestern befragt, die befunde sind eindeutig!).
> empfehle dir als zweiten schritt, mir meine R7 abzukaufen.
> alles andere gäbe keinen sinn.
> und ich verspreche, deinen rückstand in trieb so gering zu halten, dass du im ziel nicht weinen musst...



Deine R7 ist wohl auch nicht jünger als meine Reba Race. 
Gekauft wird im Moment eh nix solange ich mein Fully noch habe, also ein Fahrrad das noch fährt. Erst mal muss ich wissen wie es weitergeht (jobmäßig, Quelle und so  ) Sparen ist angesagt.


----------



## orchknurz (15. August 2009)

22:00 is doch ok .... dann sind alle nackten weg und du musst keine angst haben blind zu werden

kommt heute abend jemand von euch zum Birkensee ?
bin jetzt dann weg und erst morgen wieder online...
VG Flo


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Stefan du kennst dich hier ja gut aus...dann müsstest du auch wissen wo genau "die" stellen am see sind



Ich hab das nur von dir gelernt, als wir im Frühjahr mal vormittags unterwegs waren und am Birkensee vorbeigekommen sind 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2009)

ich kann ned kommen, muss zum brückenfestival mit meiner teuersten.
sonst gibts eine auf den sack.
@mtbermlus: die r7 ist 3 monate sachte am drittrad gefahren worden, viel glück bei der quelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (15. August 2009)

Wer kommt jetzt überhaupt?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall davor schon unterwegs und weiß nicht ob ich noch an der den See fahre.


----------



## benwo (15. August 2009)

wie schauts morgen aus?
wäre da noch ein Plätzchen frei? Zum See fahre ich heute auch nimmer, hab schon heute Nacht nix geschlafen


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. August 2009)

10:00 Kanal-Brücke Nähe Fernsehturm beim Siemensgebäude
längere Runde Richtung Heroldsberg/Kalchreuth


----------



## hebolaco (16. August 2009)

oder ca 10:30 Ziegelstein, Ecke Ziegelsteinstrasse Marienbergstrasse. (vorm Dönerladen)


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. August 2009)

@hebolaco
Habe keine PN von dir im Postfach. Haste wohl dem Falschen geschickt.
Sind nur achtundneunzigkommairgendwas und nicht mal neunhundert Höhenmeter geworden, den einen Kilomenter hätte ich mit dir schon noch fahren können aber egal. Daheim, essen, duschen, Couch, Biene hoch, fertig.
Das mit Treib überlege ich mir nochmal gründlich.
Aber heute war natürlich nur die kaputte Federgabel schuld


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. August 2009)

@MTBermLuS: wenn du keine Gabel bekommst, sag was, evtl. hab ich was leihweise für dich, incl. Canti-Sockel. Oder aber du bringst die Gabel mal vorbei, der Aufbau einer Rockshox ist kein 8. Weltwunder...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. August 2009)

Danke. Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm mit der Gabel, hab ja das Fully zum Fahren.
Das mit der Langstrecke lasse ich eh habe ich heute beschlossen.
Heute waren nach der ersten Abfahrt noch 3cm FW übrig. Genug Druck ist aber oben wie unten drin. Ich vermute das Öl ist da wo es nicht hin soll und verhindert das Wiederausfedern. Hab mal sowas von der Revelation gelesen.
Aber wenn du ne Montagemöglichkeit hast komme ich gerne darauf zurück. In die Werkstatt meines Vaters komme ja nur am WE wenn ich sie mal besuche.


----------



## hebolaco (16. August 2009)

@MTBermLus, 107 km sind es bei mir geworden.Ich Schicke Dir später ein PN. 
@benwo und WürfelRadler gut zu Haus angekommen ?  Hitze oder ! Schön war es, bald wieder so ne Runde.  Gruß Hebolaco


Verkaufe: Cube LTD Comp 08  HS33


----------



## benwo (16. August 2009)

fralli. 
warm wars ja im Grunde nur am Kanal. Aber war eine Superrunde.

Das Rad  ist mir zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (17. August 2009)

hi
hat jemand lust heute ab tiergarten zum moritzberg naufi , oder morgen?
 gruss


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. August 2009)

MI oder DO könnte ich anbieten. Allerdings fahre ich wohl zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr(von zuhause +30min dann TG) schon los. Muss mal bissle gemütlich fahren.


----------



## Conyo (17. August 2009)

Donnerstag - Tiergarten. Ginge da wieder was zusammen?


----------



## hebolaco (17. August 2009)

@MTBermLuS, Mittwoch ne gemütliche Rund im Steinbrüchlein. Aber erst so 18:30. Treffpunkt wie Sonntag. WürfelRadler und benwo, seid Ihr dabei. ( ca 1,5 h )
Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## fkschuhm (17. August 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Donnerstag - Tiergarten. Ginge da wieder was zusammen?



ich wäre dabei. 18.00h?


----------



## shutupandride (17. August 2009)

ich ned.
 Donnerstag ist das jährliche Moritzbergrennen von aeg/adidas um 19h in unterhaidelbach/pühlhof. dou mou i hie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (17. August 2009)

hebolaco: Kann leider vorerst net fahren, hab das große Paket heute zur Post gebracht :-(


----------



## Halabaloozah (17. August 2009)

Servus,

wie ist das Donnerstags am Tiergarten immer?  
Kann man da als relativer noob mitfahren oder gebt ihr Sporen dass einem Hören und Sehen vergeht?

Hätte am Do alle Zeit und hätte ziemlich Bock mein neues Bike weiter einzufahren...

Greets


----------



## Didi123 (18. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ich ned.
> Donnerstag ist das jährliche Moritzbergrennen von aeg/adidas um 19h in unterhaidelbach/pühlhof. dou mou i hie...



geht das rennen rauf oder runter...?

im oktober geht's ja nur runter: *Red Bull Road Rage*


----------



## Conyo (18. August 2009)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie ist das Donnerstags am Tiergarten immer?
> Kann man da als relativer noob mitfahren oder gebt ihr Sporen dass einem Hören und Sehen vergeht?
> ...


 
Fahren, wenn genug Leute da sind, in zwei Gruppen. Einmal eine lockere Gruppe (Richtung Brunn, Birkensee und zurück) und eine Gruppe die ziemlich flott unterwegs ist (nimmt zudem noch den Moritzberg mit).

Schau einfach vorbei. 18.00 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten.


----------



## mario1982 (18. August 2009)

komme auf jeden fall am donnerstag. 

18.00 uhr am eingang tiergarten


----------



## shutupandride (18. August 2009)

@mario / didi:

teilnehmen kann natürlich jeder!!!!

ALSO:  DONNERSTAG UPHILL-RENNEN MORITZBERG. TREFFPUNKT 19H UNTERHAIDELBACH-PÜHLHOF, AN DER GABELUNG ZUM MORITZBERG, AM BESTEN MIT DEM RENNRAD.


----------



## mario1982 (18. August 2009)

ne du, des lass ich mal lieber. nicht da es mich da noch ordentlich zerlegt

wie machen wir das dann am donnerstag 18.00 uhr tiergarten, wenn es eine schnellere gruppe geben sollte die zum moritzberg hochfährt. da wird doch bestimmt gesperrt sein


----------



## shutupandride (18. August 2009)

zerlegen, hochwärts????
du meinst vielleicht eher runterwärts, nachdem du oben 5 weizen gepresst hast, oder?


----------



## mario1982 (18. August 2009)

achsooo, hab gemeint es geht runter
hm..., na wenn das so ist, werde ich da auch kommen. 
wie, wann, wo? steht da was im internet drüber? habe nichts gefunden


----------



## shutupandride (18. August 2009)

da kannst du auch nix finden, ist eine reine hobby hanswurst veranstaltung.
von dieser formulierung solltest du dich allerdings nicht blenden lassen, da sind viele lokalhelden (und solche, die sich dafür halten) aus allen radsportkategorien dabei.
treffpunkt: zwischen unterhaidelbach und pühlhof ist eine straße nach weihersberg am fuß des moritzbergs, genau da. start um 19h, solltest evtl 1/4h vorher dasein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. August 2009)

Der Moritzbergtiergarten hat übrigends zu. Hab da was gelesen als die letzte Woche 2mal dran vorbei gefahren bin.


----------



## shutupandride (18. August 2009)

jawoll, den hamms nausgschmissn.
 unfreundliches *********.
erst wieder ab 01.09. durch neuen pächter besetzt.
zielbier muss also selbst transportiert werden.


----------



## shutupandride (18. August 2009)

oh, darmausgangsöffnung wird zensiert...
ein hoch auf die political correctness!!!


----------



## mario1982 (18. August 2009)

weisst du was der spass kostet?

war heute auch aufm moritzberg und entweder die ziehen gerade aus, oder die neuen ein. war ganz schön was los...


----------



## shutupandride (18. August 2009)

nix.


----------



## orchknurz (19. August 2009)

@Mario,
Mia und ich sind vor ca. 2 wochen an moritzberg gefahren-da sind die alten pächter schon ausgezogen.vor einer woche wurde viel neu gemacht, Zimmerer+Schreiner waren am start...

da ich ja momentan etwas faul ünd unfit bin könnte ich doch am Moritzberg für Zielbier + Grill sorgen:kotz:hehe....mitfahren tu ich net... 

hat jemand heute vormittag zeit und lust auf ne kleine runde ?


----------



## Dimi_84 (19. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

fährt heute jemand in Nürnberg? Tiergarten oder so? Würd mich gern anschließen!

Gruß


----------



## Conyo (19. August 2009)

Hey Dimi,
fahr doch morgen einfach mit - 18.00h Eingang Tiergarten.

Fährst Du für Radioaktiv Racing?

Gruß Conyo


----------



## Dimi_84 (19. August 2009)

Hey Conyo,

morgen sowieso!! Aber was mach ich heut??

Ja bin im Verein, fahr aber keine Rennen! Bin ein Schön-Wetter-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (19. August 2009)

Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6246995#post6246995
Von der   Stadtgrenze N/Fürth aus: 
Am DI + MI möchte ich wieder über den Hetzles fahren. Starten möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
Ca. 18:30Uhr wäre ich bei Weiher weiter über Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth. 
@otti44: Habe den Trail nach Großenbruch sofort wieder gefunden und bin ihn die letzten beiden Male gefahren.
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## bike_schrat (19. August 2009)

Dimi, Du alter Trialer!  Ich sehe schon Du hast den richtigen Thread gefunden. Ich dachte heute ist Ruhetag bei Dir? Gruß und bis morgen


----------



## Dimi_84 (19. August 2009)

Der Weg zu diesem Thread wurde mir auch vorbildlich erklärt 

Ja mir tut noch alles weh von gestern, aber dagegen kann man nicht ankämpfen...


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. August 2009)

Ist einer am WE zufällig in der Nähe von Bamberg?
Hat Lust dort eine etwas größere Tour zu fahren. ca. 100km 2000hm
Nichts für singletrail-fetischisten. Ein Paar sind schon dabei aber eher schmale Wege.

Bei mir will keine so rechtige Rennstimmung aufkommen. Auf Schneckenlohe habe ich mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel aber auf Trieb.....?

Auf jeden Fall muss ich richtig Bamberg, bin da zwei Tage würde gerne die 100km Runde fahren. Kenne dort keinen der die Zeit oder Kraft hätte mit zufahren.
Bin da Sonntag vor einer Woche gefahren. Aus Zeitmangel allerdings nur 71km und knapp 1700hm. Es lässt sich aber noch eine 25-30er Schleife anhängen. 

Also wenn eine Lust hat und Zeit hat würde ich mich freuen.

Morgen TG komme ich wohl nicht. Mach morgen früher Schluss und radl gleich los. Muss abends noch bissle was anderes machen.


----------



## mario1982 (19. August 2009)

hmm, bier wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht. mal schauen ob ich oben noch in der lage dazu bin. bin auch erst wieder zwei wochen im training. habe in der letzten zeit mehr die bierzellte besucht. scheiss kärwazeit


----------



## Didi123 (20. August 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ist einer am WE zufällig in der Nähe von Bamberg?



höchstens auf der sandkerwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (20. August 2009)

@ MTBermLuS, könnte am Sonntag um 10:30 in Litzendorf ( Festplatz) sein.

                                             Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. August 2009)

Muss ich doch nicht alleine fahren.  
10:30 ist auch ok. Es soll ja nur bis 25°C werden

Der "Festplatz" ist gerade ne riesen Baustelle. Aber egal.

Ich PN dir mal meine Nummer


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. August 2009)

Wir eigentlich das Bergrennen? Habs voll verpennt. Im warten Sinne. War müde, da nachts zu heiß, kein schlaf etc. Heim von Arbeit mal kurz aufs Bett geworfen und es war halb 6.


----------



## mario1982 (21. August 2009)

war ganz schön heiss. die müssen doch spinnen die da am start waren.


waren glaube 21 starter, nicht die welt und im bayern 07 hätt ich mir es gut gehen lassen können. nein, was mach ich? gehe auf dieses doofe "bergrennen"

war ganz schön anstrengend und danach sind wa noch in leinburg was trinken gegangen. 

danke für die info

wie war donnerstag mtb-gruppe? ist überhaupt jemand gefahren?


----------



## bike_schrat (21. August 2009)

ja, wir sind mit 5 leutz unterwegs gewesen und es war natürlich echt gut


----------



## Yeti777 (22. August 2009)

tach zusammen,
Am donnerstag bin ich mal pünktlich aus der arbeit gekommen, aber habs dann doch net zum tg geschafft, war am Jägersee ne Runde schwimmen. Dann mitm bike wieder heim. 
Wie schauts bei euch am Sonntag aus, jemand lust auf ne runde hier in der gegend?


----------



## Dimi_84 (22. August 2009)

wer hat lust auf ne runde trial? bin für die nächsten 2 stunden am cine!


----------



## bike_schrat (22. August 2009)

lust schon, aber zeitlich schlecht und auch nicht wild auf cine. Vielleicht später ne kleine runde.

Übrigens: Trialthemen am besten im Trial-Bereich vom IBC posten, da gibts nen Nürnberg/Fürth-Thread. Ich glaube hier in dem Thread sind wir beide und speedy-j die einzigen Trialer. ;-)


----------



## mario1982 (22. August 2009)

hat jemand am sonntag lust mit aufn moritzberg?


----------



## orchknurz (23. August 2009)

ich fahre heute 23-622 und ca. 150km aber langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (23. August 2009)

wo fährst du mitm rennrad hin? und wann fährst du los?


----------



## orchknurz (23. August 2009)

SORRY Nils,
habe deinen post erst jetzt gelesen....
ich bin über Nürnberg Nord - Kalchreuth - Fränkische - Schnaittach - Hersbruck rund 200km gefahren....
hat richtig spaß gemacht
kommende woche werde ich öfters ca 90er runden im für mich höheren tempo fahren-hat jemand lust ?


----------



## jojolintzi (23. August 2009)

wow, hier ist ja dch mehr los as gedacht, ich glaub hier schau ich öfters rein 
Zum Trailen rund um lauf bin ich auch unter der woche gerne bereit


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2009)

Donnerstag Tiergarten :

wer hat lust auf ne kleine runde ab Tiergarten ?

LICHT ist PFLICHT wenn wir erst ab 18:00 starten


----------



## Dimi_84 (25. August 2009)

lust scho, aber ich hab kei licht


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2009)

hat das coladosendale dein budget vernichtet und nichts für ne funzel übrig gelassen?  oder hat der claudio keinen guten preis gemacht ?

nee scherz... besorg dir mal ne lampe, weil ab 20:00 ist game over im wald--- außerdem kommt ja bald die zeit der NIGHTRIDES
eine sigma mirage mit 5+10watt könnte ich dir leihen, nur der akku ist vermutlich nicht mehr der beste...
Grüsse Flo


----------



## Dimi_84 (25. August 2009)

hab noch nie ein licht besessen...bei nacht sieht keiner mein rad, also warum auch 

hast lust mir dein sigma mitzubringen?

@bike_schrat
bist du auch am start?


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2009)

@Dimi = ich werd heute mal den akku laden und abends testen...da meine freundin krank ist kann ich dir die lampe leihen...


----------



## Dimi_84 (25. August 2009)

oh verdammt...kleiner fehler, heute ist ja dienstag, heute ist bei mir trialrunde angesagt! dachte heut ist donnerstag! 

wie siehts die nächsten tage aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2009)

vormittags fahr ich 23-622 die nächsten tage

Dotag = Tiergarten 18:00 mit Lämpchen und so


----------



## shutupandride (25. August 2009)

wie siehts am mi mitg schnaittach aus,
hat jmd bock?!


----------



## fame (25. August 2009)

Servus,
wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich euch am Freitag gern mal anschließen.
Ich fahr erst seit ein paar Monaten, allerdings meistens in Passau, weil ich dort studiere und würd mich freuen auch hier mal ein paar schöne Strecken zu sehen.
Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer am Tiergarten? Haupteingang?

Ciao Flo

P.S.: ich hab auch n licht


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wie siehts am mi mitg schnaittach aus,
> hat jmd bock?!



Wie isses in Trieb bei dir gelaufen?


----------



## shutupandride (25. August 2009)

gar ned, durfte drei tage mit meiner gang wandern im schweizer jura.
und in 200km entfernung war am samstag CRISTALP!!! porco dio.
wie wars bei dir?


----------



## Yeti777 (25. August 2009)

so wie es ausschaut, bin ich donnerstag auch mal wieder dabei! Licht hab ich auch irgendwo ;-) 
@Mia gute Besserung!!!

Bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> gar ned, durfte drei tage mit meiner gang wandern im schweizer jura.
> und in 200km entfernung war am samstag CRISTALP!!! porco dio.
> wie wars bei dir?



War doch nicht. Mei Haxn wird ned besser. Hab am 9.9 erst Termin beim Orthopäden. War mit hebolaco ne ruhigere Runde in der Fränkischen drehen. Zwar nicht soviel wie wir ursprünglich wollten aber hat schon gepasst.


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2009)

@Alex :
falls ich mich morgen früh mit dem 23-622 net kaputt fahre bin ich in schnaittach mit dem 2.25x26 am start.
von der zeit eher am marktpaltz 18:00(rc schnaittach) nich am burgweiher (ski club rothenbarg 18:30)
hat jemand lust auf ne runde ab schnaittach in ner großen gruppe ?


----------



## jobeagle (26. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> nich am burgweiher (ski club rothenbarg 18:30)
> hat jemand lust auf ne runde ab schnaittach in ner großen gruppe ?



Ab September starten wir (SCR) auch wieder um 18:00 Uhr (am Bürgerweiher)


----------



## shutupandride (26. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Alex :
> falls ich mich morgen früh mit dem 23-622 net kaputt fahre bin ich in schnaittach mit dem 2.25x26 am start.
> von der zeit eher am marktpaltz 18:00(rc schnaittach) nich am burgweiher (ski club rothenbarg 18:30)
> hat jemand lust auf ne runde ab schnaittach in ner großen gruppe ?



tja, flo.
da dein mobiltelefon mal wieder aus is, hab ich dich wieder mal nicht erreicht. alleine hab ich a kan bock da raus zu fahren (scr), außerdem is etz a scho a wengla knapp. vielleicht ja im september mal.
ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen um 18.00h am tiergarten...


----------



## bike_schrat (26. August 2009)

werden sehen, dass ich morgen abend rad, schrat und lampe ins auto packe und pünktlich da bin. ca. 80% erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## orchknurz (27. August 2009)

Moin, wer kommt heute um 18:00 zum Tiergarten ?

@alex - ich habe dich noch in der arbeit angerufen,ohne erfolg...

Gruß Flo


----------



## benwo (27. August 2009)

ich kann net - hab mein Rad noch nicht wieder


----------



## Conyo (27. August 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> ich kann net - hab mein Rad noch nicht wieder


 
Was ist denn mit dem Bike?


----------



## Conyo (27. August 2009)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Ab September starten wir (SCR) auch wieder um 18:00 Uhr (am Bürgerweiher)


 
Jeden Mittwoch dann um 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## orchknurz (27. August 2009)

Dimi :kommst heute abend ? wenn dann bring ich die funzel mit,nur der akku ist nimmer so dolle...

falls jemand noch nen akku für die sigma mirage rumliegen hat und den dimmi leihen kann wäre es super 

Grüsse Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (27. August 2009)

@Conyo: ja, den September über jeden Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr, danach nur noch Samstagnachmittag (14 Uhr).

Steht (fast) immer aktuell unter www.scrschnaittach.de


----------



## benwo (27. August 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Bike?



Ist seit Anfang letzter Woche in Koblenz zum reparieren.


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

auch hier nochmal!

klicken! finden! zuschlagen! melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418463


----------



## shutupandride (27. August 2009)

du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass der typ jetzt hier in der gegend damit spazierenfährt (vorausgesetzt sein IQ ist mindestens so hoch, dass er eine banane aufmachen kann)???


----------



## bike_schrat (27. August 2009)

..des wird nix mehr heute mit 18 uhr, muss noch was für morgen vorbereiten in der arbeit. werde so ab irgendwo zwischen 18:30 und 19 uhr ne runde drehen.


----------



## shutupandride (27. August 2009)

schade, schrat!


----------



## orchknurz (27. August 2009)

coole runde  aber mit etwas verlust...

Mein Tacho hat sich das Leben genommen., Er ist bei voller fahrt vom Lenker gesprungen.....

Nicos Carbon Frame is a bisl angeschlagen, ich hoffe er ist nicht komplett durch

Gruß Flo


----------



## benwo (28. August 2009)

haste den Tacho net wieder gefunden?


----------



## Yeti777 (28. August 2009)

War echt ne lustige runde, hab gestern gut geschlafen. Das letzte stück von brunn nach hause, war auch noch nett. Hätte fast nen Feldhasen guten abend gesagt. Paar meter weiter ist mal das licht ausgegangen, da sich der stecker gelöst hatte. Da hab ich gemerkt, ohne licht siehste echt nix mehr. Nochmal danke Flo!

Bis zum nächsten mal, und vielleicht nochmal bei tageslicht den tacho suchen. Ich denk mal der liegt da scho noch rum!

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (28. August 2009)

nee ich hatte vor der zweirad arbeit auch noch 4-rad arbeit.... also von früh bis abend nur am ärbern
werde morgen früh ne kleine runde drehen und den Sigma suchen,
falls jemand lust hat? 
allerdings muss ich um 10:30 wieder daheim sein
Grüsse Flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. August 2009)

Ich wollte morgen früh Daheim-TG-Moritzberg-TG-Heim fahren. (ca 8:30 bis max 12:00) Krieg Mittags Besuch.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau wann ich morgen aufstehe, da ich die Woche viel zu wenig geschlafen habe und heute hoffentlich mal durchschlafen kann.

Ich würde wohl sogegen 9 am TG vorbei kommen. Ich kuck morgen früh noch mal rein


----------



## orchknurz (28. August 2009)

ist dein wcs flat bar ein 31,8 ? gebraucht, oder gefahren ? Preis ?


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2009)

31.8, wet black, 2 Touren (ca180km) mit Würfelradler und Hebacelbo(oder so) gefahren weil ich ihn doch aufs HT gemacht habe.

Muss jetzt erst mal Klarschiff machen bevor ich losfahre. Also bis 9:00 TG wirds nix.
Fahr dann wohl ne kleine Stadtwaldrunde sonst wird mir das zu knapp.


----------



## orchknurz (29. August 2009)

bin wieder daheim leider ohne erfolg.... gefunden habe ich einen flachenhalter aus carbon (kaputt) und den gummi meiner funzel
jetzt habe ich den 2. sigma 2006MHR verloren und einen ciclo innerhalb 12 monaten


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2009)

Komisch hab auch 2x den 2006er. Besser gesagt 2x Halterung 1mal Tacho. 
Dieser Drehverschluss hält doch eingentlich super. Selbst bei meinem Crash vor ein paar Wochen wo sich das Rad 2mal überschlagen hat ist der drauf geblieben. Dabei ging sogar die rechte Bremseinheit kaputt. Aber der Tacho war noch drauf. 

Musst wohl doch auf Fully umsteigen.  Auf dem HT holperts einfach zu sehr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (29. August 2009)

hatte schon ein fully, taugt mir nicht wirklich für jede fahrt... ein Scalpel Team Replica würde mir zwar gefallen nur komm ich nicht günstig an coladale ran... wie bei Bulls od. Stevens


----------



## mario1982 (29. August 2009)

hi
also mit dem tacho hab ich auch so meine probleme. habe eine halterung auf dem rennrad und eine auf dem mtb. habe auch schon des öfteren meinen bc2006 verloren, aber zum glück immer wieder gefunden . am tacho direkt auf der hinterseite sind zwei nieten und da ist eine bei mir ziemlich abgenutzt und deswegen hällt der tacho auch nicht mehr richtig. fürs rennradl langts und auf dem mtb hab ich in jetzt extra noch mal mit nem gummi befestigt. schaut zwar nicht gerade toll aus, aber er hällt 
fährt morgen jemand tg?


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. August 2009)

TG-Stadtwald-Kalchreuth-Steinbrüchlein?
Kann mich nicht entscheiden heute.

7°C, *7°C!*. Was soll das? Der Winter kommt doch erst. Wollte eigentlich gleich los. Aber da warte ich doch noch etwas............


----------



## shutupandride (31. August 2009)

ist doch wurst wie kalt oder warm es ist, ob's regnet schneit oder windig ist.
 biken ist immer geil.


----------



## mario1982 (31. August 2009)

@ flo
hi
fährst du mittwoch oder donnerstag vormittag mit eine runde rennrad. hab die woche spätdienst und muss erst um 12.00uhr auf arbeit sein.
sach mal bscheid


----------



## orchknurz (1. September 2009)

Mi+Do geht klar wenn ich net zur Eurobike fahre----stellt sich erst noch raus


----------



## mario1982 (1. September 2009)

ok. morgen und donnerstag um 08.00uhr, falls du nicht zur euro-bike fährst? ist es von der zeit her ok? oder schläfst da noch ;-)


----------



## Gepard (1. September 2009)

Hey Leute fährt von Euch mal jemand Richtung Opf. raus?
Komm aus Neumarkt, dürfte ja bekannt sein. Sollte doch evtl. mal ne Tour zusammengehen


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. September 2009)

Jemand heute am xxxxxxxx unterwegs? Km sind nicht wichtig. Einfach Trials abklappern. Schöne Stellen auch gerne mehrmals. Vielleicht nehme ich auch nen Foto mit. Bin kein Profifotograph. Aber vielleicht kommt ja das ein oder andere gute Bild dabei raus.

Da es bald dunkel wird und ich kein gescheites Licht habe breche ich gegen 19:30 von Steinbrüchlein heimwärts auf. Könnte aber auch faul sein und mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## orchknurz (1. September 2009)

DONNERSTAG 18:00 Tiergarten:
wer würde kommen ? ca. 3std und mit LICHT!!!
falls nix zusamen geht fahren Conyo und ich eine Tagestour 
Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2009)

hängt seit kurzem an ein paar Ecken im Stadtwald rum:





@orchknurz: wo wollt ihr denn Tagestour fahren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mario1982 (1. September 2009)

@ orchknurz
was ist jetzt mit morgen vormittag? fährst du ne runde mit?
Big Bang H.I.D Licht von Busch & Müller ist noch zum verkauf? was ist da noch dabei und was mogst dafür ham...


----------



## were (1. September 2009)

Ui, dass ist ja krass. Welcher Posten oder was hat sich den da geändert, dass das die Mountainbiker plötzlich stören?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2009)

were schrieb:


> Ui, dass ist ja krass. Welcher Posten oder was hat sich den da geändert, dass das die Mountainbiker plötzlich stören?



Keine Ahnung, der Stadtförster ist immer noch der selbe seit langer Zeit, er fährt auch noch dasselbe Auto  (der kam 3min nach dem ich das Foto gemacht hab an uns vorbeigefahren...)

Die Zettel hängen aktuell hinterm Waldkrankenhaus bzw. der Schutzhütte Cadolzburger Blick, sonst hab ich noch nix gesehen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. September 2009)

Na hoffentlich kommen die netten Zettel nicht auch noch da wo ich heute war.

Kann mir einer Sagen was er will. Wenn das mit den Schaufelkiddies sich in Grenzen halten und alles naturbelassen bleiben wurde gäbs die Probleme nicht. Auf meinem Weg in den Stadtwald gibts so einen kleinen Weg. Da haben irgendwelche Vollpfosten mittendrin ein Loch gegraben um davor einen kleinen Kicker aufschütten zu können. 
Bin voll reingerauscht dank Sonne von Vorne.

Im Stadtwald haben vermutlich die gleichen Deppen einen Maschendrahtzaun an dem einen Steinbruch weggerissen. 
Das mit den Zetteln und das wahrscheinlich wieder darauf folgende Stämme werfen habe wir nur solchen Vollidioten zu verdanken.

Es mag Radler geben die wollen einfach nur fahren im Wald. 

Auch wenn sich jetzt manche vielleicht angegriffen fühlen, aber wer Kicker, Drops haben und schaufeln will soll in Bikepark gehen.
Meine Meinung


----------



## fame (1. September 2009)

Ich fands letzte Woche auch echt lustig, auch wenn mir das Tempo zeitweise etwas zu anstrengend war  Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen!
Bin jetzt erstmal wieder in Passau, aber ich meld mich sobald ich wieder in Franken bin.

Ciao Flo


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Im Stadtwald haben vermutlich die gleichen Deppen einen Maschendrahtzaun an dem einen Steinbruch weggerissen.



Da wird es solche Zettel nie geben, weil dort hat die Stadtförsterei nix mehr zu sagen. Dort gibts eher wieder gelbe Zettel aus Tennenlohe 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. September 2009)

Wie dem auch sei, es nervt auf jeden Fall wegen irgendwelchen anderen am Ende nur noch auf 2m breiten Wegen fahren zu dürfen. Nur weil die einer mal mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert hat.


----------



## orchknurz (1. September 2009)

immer locker durch die hose atmen 
ich habe kein nummernschild auf dem buckel und keinen namen mit adresse auf dem trikot stehen..... 
da kann kommen wer will mit dem bike + helm + brille erkennt einen niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (2. September 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hängt seit kurzem an ein paar Ecken im Stadtwald rum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da haben's wieder welche übertrieben, hm? 

@orchknurz
Der Förster darf dich übrigens "festsetzen" und deine Personalien feststellen und bei Widerstand od. Flucht dein Rad beschlagnahmen


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. September 2009)

Fahre heute wieder Sb oder an den Zetteln vorbei, also wenn einer Lust hat.....


----------



## shutupandride (2. September 2009)

donnerstaaag tääärgaaarten.
äääch bän wieder daaa.


----------



## orchknurz (2. September 2009)

Alex Whats up ?
hast heut auf arbeit was tolles bekommen ?
ääääääääääääaaaaaaaaaaaa und so ? ? ?
mein frauchen hat noch keine funzel d.h.evtl. fahren wir tagsüber
bock auf Tiergarten-Birkensee oder M-Berg mit Licht hätte ich scho... auch wenn wir nur zu 2. fahren, da könnt mer a weng drücken, wenn mei kater aus den beinen is (vom laufen heute )

wer würde denn alles kommen ? wie gesagt ohne licht gehts nimmer


----------



## orchknurz (3. September 2009)

kommt jemand heute zum TG ? 18:00


----------



## shutupandride (3. September 2009)

kommt jemand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (3. September 2009)

ääääch bän wieder daaa.
(nein, keine drogen flo. eine anspielung auf walter moers...)
mal sehen, wer noch kommt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. September 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich schon um 16:30 los und dann mit Euch noch ein Stück fahren so dass ich um 20:00 wieder zu hause bin. Aber im Moment regnet es. Wenn es unterwegs mal anfängt ist mir das auch nicht so wichtig. Aber los fahre ich nicht wenn es schon regnet.


----------



## orchknurz (3. September 2009)

Alex+Nico+Mia+ich wer noch ?


----------



## DABAIKA (3. September 2009)

@orchknurz
hi,hatte fest vor mich euch heute anzuschliesen,aber da es regnet binich garnet erst gestartet,aber näxte woche....


----------



## Conyo (3. September 2009)

Super Runde heute Abend!


----------



## orchknurz (3. September 2009)

es hat nicht geregnet  incl.anfahrt+rückfahrt hatten wir ca 4std auf der uhr stehen...
recht lustig wars, auch die OMA am schluß 
Gruß Flo


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (4. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> mein frauchen hat noch keine funzel d.h.evtl. fahren wir tagsüber



Wieso nimmt sie nicht die Big Bang?


----------



## orchknurz (4. September 2009)

die Big Bang hatte ich auf dem helm getapet : schwer aber ein besseres licht kann ich mir net vorstellen....
Mia hatte die Lupine Wilma ( nur zum testen )
meine Mirage hat noch der Nils


----------



## shutupandride (4. September 2009)

welche OMA, flo???


----------



## orchknurz (4. September 2009)

die geblendete dame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (5. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> die Big Bang hatte ich auf dem helm getapet : schwer aber ein besseres licht kann ich mir net vorstellen....
> Mia hatte die Lupine Wilma ( nur zum testen )
> meine Mirage hat noch der Nils


 
Stimmt die liegt noch bei mir rum! Habs am Donnerstag leider nicht geschafft! Heut war ich sogar bis 21 uhr in der Arbeit. Zum glück war das wetter heute mies!
@Flo wenn du die lampe brauchst kann ich sie dir auch morgen vorbei bringen!

Gruß Nils


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. September 2009)

Hi,

ich meld mich heut einfach mal "Biker in und rund um Nbg". 
Wie siehts mit ner Runde heute oder morgen am Tiergarten aus ? -also wenn ihr jemanden aus dem Nürnberger Norden auch mitnehmt


----------



## shutupandride (5. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> die geblendete dame



ach so, die kreischende alte kuh zum schluß.
ich hoffe, sie ist ordentlich gegen einen baum gerummst und hat sich ihr hübsches oberlehrer-hälschen gebrochen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. September 2009)

Bist aber du gemein. 

Regnet es bei Euch auch die ganze Zeit?

Bin extra zu meinem Eltern in die Fränkische und es pisst.........


----------



## benwo (5. September 2009)

Also hier ist es windig aber trocken.

Ich wart immer noch auf mein Rad


----------



## shutupandride (5. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Bist aber du gemein.
> 
> Regnet es bei Euch auch die ganze Zeit?
> 
> Bin extra zu meinem Eltern in die Fränkische und es pisst.........



aus der fränkischen bist du, woher na?


----------



## mario1982 (6. September 2009)

moin allerseits.
brauch unbedingt ne beleuchtung fürs mtb, denn ich will auch mal wieder bei euch mitfahren, aber ohne licht ist ja gar nicht mehr möglich. kann mir jemand eine beleuchtung fürs mtb empfehlen. möchte nicht mehr als 150 ausgeben und in dem beluchtungsjungel blickt man ja gar nicht mehr durch. 
habe mir diese mal näher betrachtet und würde mich freuen, wenn ich evt. mal ne rückmeldung bekomme von jemanden, der sie evt. schon mal hatte, oder was gehört hat.
 						Busch + Müller
 			IXON IQ Speed LED-Akkuscheinwerfer
*129,90 *




für jegliche info danke ich schon mal im voraus


----------



## laertes (6. September 2009)

Moin,

ich möcht auch mal kurz hallo sagen..

Fahrt ihr auch am Freitag / Samstag / Sonntag? und nehmt ihr "Anfänger" mit?

wenn ja, würde ich gerne mal ne runde mit Euch drehen... 
Gruss
Laertes


----------



## Tfrog (6. September 2009)

Moin, Moin,

würde heute auch gerne ein wenig biken. Wie wäre es denn mit 14 Uhr am Tiergarten Haupteingang. Rest kann man ja dann vor Ort besprechen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. September 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> moin allerseits.
> brauch unbedingt ne beleuchtung fürs mtb, denn ich will auch mal wieder bei euch mitfahren, aber ohne licht ist ja gar nicht mehr möglich. kann mir jemand eine beleuchtung fürs mtb empfehlen. möchte nicht mehr als 150 ausgeben und in dem beluchtungsjungel blickt man ja gar nicht mehr durch.
> habe mir diese mal näher betrachtet und würde mich freuen, wenn ich evt. mal ne rückmeldung bekomme von jemanden, der sie evt. schon mal hatte, oder was gehört hat.
> Busch + Müller
> ...




Hehe, habe mir vor einer Woche die Ixon Iq gekauft und Abends beim testen sofort festgestellt, dass das Teil überhaupt nicht ausreicht! Selbst im Pegnitzgrund war die Ausleuchtung Grenzwertig - in den Wald würde ich mich damit nicht trauen! 
Ging am Freitag gleich wieder zurück.

Jetzt baue ich eine Lampe selbst - such mal nach Zabotrails, die haben nen Lampenbauworkshop!


----------



## mario1982 (6. September 2009)

danke für die info, aber welche hast du dir gekauft? 
die ixon-iq-speed (bis 50 lux)
oder die 
ixon-iq (bis 40 lux).
man kann sich auch noch den zusatzscheinwerfer kaufen, einer auf dem lenker und einer aufm helm mit nur einem akku, dann wäre es von der leuchtkraft her noch besser...
die zabotrailseite hab ich schon mal besucht, aber mein technisches verständniss und die lust fehlen mmir für so eine selbstbaulampe


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. September 2009)

die hier: http://www.led-shop24.de/hochleistungs-led-taschenlampen/eagletac/eagletac-m2-m2c4.htm
kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Muss mal sehen, mit zwei 18650 läuft die bei 420Lumen 4,5 Stunden, da lohnt es sich fast nicht, nen externen Akku dranzubauen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (6. September 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> danke für die info, aber welche hast du dir gekauft?
> die ixon-iq-speed (bis 50 lux)
> oder die
> ixon-iq (bis 40 lux).
> ...


 
Hey Mario,

ich suche auch aktuell eine gute Lampe. Hatte letzten Donnerstag eine Lupine Wilma - die war super, aber leider etwas "teuer". 
Eine Sigma Powerled wäre eine Alternative mit 90 Lux - zu einem noch vernünftigen Preis (100 Euro, inkl Akku auf EBAY).
Oder selber bauen - bei den zabotrails. 

VG Mia


----------



## orchknurz (6. September 2009)

also fÃ¼r Forstwege und Radweg kommt man mit ner 100â¬ Lampe weit... 
willst du aber schnell auf trails unterwegs sein brauchst du eine Hochleistungslampe....

da ich mir eine Lupine Betty kaufe gebe ich meine Lampe ab.

BigBang von Busch & MÃ¼ller www.Bumm.de
444â¬ Incl. Orig.Verpackung + Akku + LadegerÃ¤t * Lenkerhalter + VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel fÃ¼r den Rucksack.
Ladezeit 2- 2,5h 
Leuchtdauer 5-6h
die Lampe ist vergleichbar mit einer Betty nur etwas grÃ¶Ãer und schwerer...
am besten fÃ¤hrt man die BigBang am Helm. nach 10metern entfernung hat sie noch immer 130Lux

GruÃ Flo


----------



## mario1982 (6. September 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die hier: http://www.led-shop24.de/hochleistungs-led-taschenlampen/eagletac/eagletac-m2-m2c4.htm
> kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Muss mal sehen, mit zwei 18650 läuft die bei 420Lumen 4,5 Stunden, da lohnt es sich fast nicht, nen externen Akku dranzubauen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




hab mir die mal angeschaut und das hört sich alles ganz gut an. die wird aber ohne die 2x 18650 (kostet einer schon 15) und ohne ladegerät geliefert, was dann auch noch extra gekauft werden müsste. willst du sie auf den helm machen, oder lenker? wenn du sie getestet hast, sagst du mir bitte das ergebniss, denn wenn sie was bringt hohl ich sie mir auch
@flo
hast du schon recht mit den 100. da kannst nicht viel erwarten und mehr als waldautobahn ist nicht drin. mal schauen. irgend eine alternative wird schon drin sein, denn 400für licht werd ich im leben nicht ausgeben. das würde schon ziehmlich schmerzen dann fahr ich doch lieber tagsüber, oder waldautobahn
@mia
die lupine wilma ist ja auch son hammer. damit machst du die nacht bestimmt zum tag, aber ich müsste einen monat lang hungern um des geld wieder reinzubekommen und das ist es mir nicht wert.

ich wart jetzt mal was bei der eagel tec rauskommt und wenn alle stricke reissen, dann muss ich halt doch des basteln anfangen und einen auf "MAC GYVER" machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (7. September 2009)

Mario es stimmt schon 400,500 flocken für ne lampe ist viel geld! nur leider arbeiten die meisten leute tagsüber und können 5 monate im jahr fast nur im dunkeln biken...
wenn ich überlege was ich die letzten jahre im winter gefahren bin dann ist es selbstverständlich ein ausreichendes licht zu haben wie warme schuhe oder handschuhe.... 
wenn du trotzdem ein lowbudget licht mit leistung sucht bastel dir die zabbo lampe


----------



## benwo (7. September 2009)

ich hab auch ne zabotrails lampe mit Modellbauakkus (NiMh), also ein bisschen Überspannung. Das reicht mir solange die Akkus voll sind. Also die leuchtet nach 2 Stunden immernoch, aber ein bisschen finster.

Hab mir jetzt als "Ergänzung" mal die hier bestellt:
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Da wurde im Elektronikbereich im Techtalk hier im Forum viel drüber berichtet. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020. 56 Euro sind unschlagbar, wenn sie denn halbwegs funktioniert. Alleine ist die Funzel mit ihren  max. 900 lumen wohl auch net so der Bringer, aber mit der anderen Halogenlampe zusammen sollte es langsam reichen.
Kann aber noch nix genaueres drüber sagen weil der Versand bei denen gewöhnlich etwas länger dauert.


----------



## shutupandride (7. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> da ich mir eine Lupine Betty kaufe gebe ich meine Lampe ab.



also ich habe von lupine die betty und die nightmare pro getestet und ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich lichtmäßig keine der anderen vorziehen würde. wenn man allerdings den preis anschaut, so würde ich auf jeden fall die nightmare pro nehmen (405 euro bei bike-discount), die betty liegt je nach ausstattung bei 800-1000 euros,  wahnsinn.
wenn man eh bloß rad- und schotterwege fahren will, reicht auch eine sigma mirage (ca 60 euros) aus. da ich das das ganze jahr ned mag, fällt die bei mir weg.
flo: falls dein kollega was besorgen kann, steig ich bei lupine ein!


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. September 2009)

Hab mir auch mal die Zabolampe gebaut. Noch das Modell aus dem Zuckerstreuer oder was das wieder war. Mit 20W Halogenstrahler und einem 14,7V Modellbauakku.
Leider war ich nie mit einer Halterung zufreiden. Auf dem Helm ist das Teil ein echter Klotz.
Muss da jetzt mal was besseres fürn Helm basteln und am Do mal testen. War noch nie im Wald damit. Nur in der Stadt Autofahrer blenden.
Hätte wohl einen 10° statt 20° Streuwinkel nehmen sollen. Kucken wir mal wie das ist am Do. 
2std hat sie bei meinem Dauertest gehalten.

Ne alte Mirage(5Watt) habe ich auch noch. Mit dem Bleiakku für den Flaschenhalter. Hält auch nicht mehr länger.
Ist eh nur für Radwege geeignet. Damit sieht man zu wenig.




> aus der fränkischen bist du, woher na?


 
Eigentlich Bamberger, aber hab mal im Ellertal gewohnt. Unweit von Litzendorf (Marathon am 17.Mai)


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. September 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> hab mir die mal angeschaut und das hÃ¶rt sich alles ganz gut an. die wird aber ohne die 2x 18650 (kostet einer schon 15â¬) und ohne ladegerÃ¤t geliefert, was dann auch noch extra gekauft werden mÃ¼sste. willst du sie auf den helm machen, oder lenker? wenn du sie getestet hast, sagst du mir bitte das ergebniss, denn wenn sie was bringt hohl ich sie mir auch



Ich hab noch etliche NiMh Mono-Zellen rumliegen. Sind halt 1,2V 9600mAh, sprich mit denen kann ich mir halt nen passenden Akkupack zusammenlÃ¶ten. Die Lampe da hat den Vorteil, dass sie zum einen nen vernÃ¼ftigen Schalter hat und durch die Clip-Halter fÃ¼r die Akkus sich auch problemlos auf externe Akkus umbauen lÃ¤sst.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (7. September 2009)

Melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Diese Woche bin ich noch zu Hause, 
so dass sich die eine oder andere Runde anbietet.

Geht Donnerstags noch was am Tiergarten?

Das ihr schon wieder über Lampen diskutiert macht ja richtig depressiv.
Bisher fahre ich mit Power-Led am Lenker + Fenix am Helm.
Aber seit ich mal eine Lupine gesehen habe, weiss ich, dass etwas anderes brauche.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. September 2009)

Ich fahre heute um 20:00 mal schnell ein Stündlein meine Lampe+Halterung(die ich jetzt moch machen muss) testen. Nicht dass ich dann am DO im Wald stehe und nicht sehe.

@Würfelradler
Meines Wissens gibt die Tiergartenrunde immernoch. War nur schon lange nicht mehr dort. Ist mir zu spät. Fahre lieber von 17:00-20:00. Dann spare ich mir die Lampe.


----------



## Conyo (7. September 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück.
> Diese Woche bin ich noch zu Hause,
> so dass sich die eine oder andere Runde anbietet.
> 
> ...


 
Du sagst es! Aber richtig depressiv wird man erst, wenn man sieht, wieviele Scheine man für so eine Lampe hinblättern muss  Man hat zudem das Gefühl, das alle Lampen unter 300 Euro absoluter Schrott sind...

DONNERSTAG - 18.00 UHR EINGANG TIERGARTEN STEHT!


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> DONNERSTAG - 18.00 UHR EINGANG TIERGARTEN STEHT!



viel Spass. Komm erst um 18.00 aus der Arbeit. Geh aber morgen noch ein wenig mit dem schweren Radl am Tiergarten spielen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mario1982 (7. September 2009)

Danke für die Infos von euch.
Habe mich jetzt für die Sigma Karma entschieden, aber nicht original, sondern ein wenig aufgepimpt. Kenne jemanden, der sie aufpimpt und auch selber bei 24std.-Rennen einsetzt. Hab sie schon bestellt und ich müsste sie spätestens bis nächste Woche bekommen. Bin mal gespannt und auch erleichtert, denn ich hab die letzten zwei Tage nur am Pc verbracht, wegen so einer doofen Lampe.

bis nächste Woche
mit Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (7. September 2009)

na da bin ich mal gespannt...


wer kommt nun alles am DOTAG zum Tiergarten 18:00 - 21:00


----------



## laertes (7. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt...
> 
> 
> wer kommt nun alles am DOTAG zum Tiergarten 18:00 - 21:00




Also ich leider nicht... da bin ich noch unterwegs von MUc nach NBG. 

Wir (ein Bekannter und ich) wollen am Samstag gegen. 14.15 ne Runde drehen.

(2-5 h hauptsächlich trails oder ähnliches..) Entweder hinterm Flughafen oder Tiergarten... 

Jemand lust und zeit?

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## raemon49 (8. September 2009)

Servus miteinander,

ich werde morgen Mittwoch gegen um 16:00 Uhr fahren, ca 2,5 Stunden
Moritzberg-Entenberg so was in die Richtung.

@ jojolintzi; orchknurz wenn Ihr Bock habt können wir ja was zusammen fahren; nachdem ihr aus Rückersdorf bzw. Seespitze kommt, würde sich evtl. als Treffpunkt Stadthalle Röthenbach/Pegn. anbieten. Bin morgen um 16:00 Uhr da und warte mal ob jemand kommt.

Servus

raemon


----------



## orchknurz (8. September 2009)

16:00 Stadthalle ist OK,
kann es aber nicht versprechen ob wir kommen


----------



## jojolintzi (8. September 2009)

gut, ihr seid dann zwar beide etwas sporticher unterwegs, kann momentan nur mit meinem fully dienen, aber ich denke ich fahre mal mit.

Edit: öhm, morgen ist mittwoch oder? hm dann schaut das nochmal anders aus. Muss ich mal klären


----------



## Halabaloozah (8. September 2009)

Gut, als unsportlicher würde ich mich da auch anschließen.


----------



## raemon49 (8. September 2009)

ok 16.00 Uhr Stadthalle Röthenbach, wer da ist, ist da und wer nicht eben nicht. Ich warte halt mal und schau wer kommt. Tempo wird sich von alleine Regeln. Bin eh nicht so der Bergab-Heizer.

bis denne


----------



## jojolintzi (8. September 2009)

gegen bergab heizen hab ich nix, nur bergauf heizen ist ein anderen thema


----------



## Halabaloozah (8. September 2009)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> gegen bergan heizen hab ich nix, nur bergauf heizen ist ein anderen thema




Wohl wahr...

Bergauf ja, aber heizen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raemon49 (8. September 2009)

nachdem ich mich 4 x auf die fresse gelegt habe, und keinen bock drauf habe, das nochmal zu machen, fahr ich bergab langsamer. 

ich gehöre anscheinend zu der kategoerie die bergauf lieber fährt als runter )), spaß beiseite mit 37 dübelt man die berge auch nich mehr hoch -> lance kann das ja auch nich mehr -> alles schön gemäßigt


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. September 2009)

Zufällig einer Lust auf ne kleine Stadtwaldrunde? Kann mich alleine irgendwie nicht aufraffen. Von 18-20 Uhr reicht mir. 
Dann wirds eh dunkel und das mit der Lampenhalterung am Helm nervt mich. Hält nicht gescheit. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach eine halbwegs gescheite Lampe kaufen. Für Rad und vielleicht Waldautobahn geht die Mirage schon noch. Aber eben nur da.

EDIT: Wieder da. 
Der Stadtwald kann ganz schön finster sein.  
Weiß nicht wer mehr erschrocken ist, mein Schatten oder ich. 

Die Lampe am Helm (Zabo) (endlich ne Halterung die hält) ist irgendwie nur für Nah gut. Da merkt man erst wie vorrausschauend man eigentlich fährt. 
Die Mirage am Lenker taugt nicht mal für Waldautobahn. der Mond ist heller. Wenn denn einer da.


----------



## orchknurz (9. September 2009)

HEUTE 16:00 Stadhalle Röthenbach/Pegnitz

wer ist nun dabei ?

Gruß Flo


----------



## raemon49 (9. September 2009)

Moin,

ich bin um 16:00 Uhr da.

Servus

raemon


----------



## Halabaloozah (9. September 2009)

Servus

Wird mit der Arbeit etwas zu knapp. Das nächste mal.


----------



## orchknurz (9. September 2009)

schee wars, besorgt euch ne Lampe und kommt mit zum Tiergarten

DONNERSTAG - TIERGARTEN   18:00-21:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raemon49 (10. September 2009)

Servus,

ja, hat mächtig Spaß gemacht gestern.
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe und den Schlauch gestern. Vielleicht sollte ich künftig 2 mitnehmen . Bringe das nächste mal einen mit.

Viel Spaß euch heute abend am TG

Gruß

Oli


----------



## WürfelRadler (10. September 2009)

Bei mir wirds heute nichts, 
war gestern schon länger unterwegs.
Vlt. nächste Woche wieder von der Firma aus.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. September 2009)

Kann den keiner von Euch heute etwas früher?
Sehe im Dunkeln einfach nix. Macht sich die blöde Nachtkurzsichtigkeit etwas bemerkbar.
Meine Lampen sind auch nicht so der Renner.

Die nächsten Wochen gehts DO garnicht mehr bei mir. Darum wollte ich heute schon nochmal mit.


----------



## taly (10. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> schee wars, besorgt euch ne Lampe und kommt mit zum Tiergarten
> 
> DONNERSTAG - TIERGARTEN   18:00-21:00



Ich hätte schon Lust mitzukommen, habe aber noch keine Lampe...

Wenn, dann müsste ich mich wieder gegen halb acht verabschieden. Wo genau war nochmal der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. September 2009)

@bike_schrat

warst du das der gestern am Steinbrüchlein die ganze Zeit rumgequietscht hat?
Würfelradler und ich konnten das Geräusch nicht lokalisieren. War irgendwo bei dem Baggersee oder alter Steinbruch oder was das ist.


----------



## orchknurz (10. September 2009)

@taly  : Haupteingang Tiergarten 18:00


----------



## Conyo (10. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Kann den keiner von Euch heute etwas früher?
> Sehe im Dunkeln einfach nix. Macht sich die blöde Nachtkurzsichtigkeit etwas bemerkbar.
> Meine Lampen sind auch nicht so der Renner.
> 
> Die nächsten Wochen gehts DO garnicht mehr bei mir. Darum wollte ich heute schon nochmal mit.


 
Der Flo hat noch ne Lupine, vielleicht willst Du ihm die ja abkaufen ;-)
Das ist wie eine Erleuchtung im Dunkeln 
Gruß Mia


----------



## benwo (10. September 2009)

hat zufällig jemand hier ne Federgabel rumliegen der er verkaufen würde?

1 1/8 Zoll, 
PM Bremsaufnahme und um die 
100mm Federweg?


----------



## mario1982 (10. September 2009)

Endlich Feierabend
Also wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich heute auch mal wieder kommen.
Habe aber noch kein Licht! Das heisst, das ich mich auch so um 19.30Uhr verabschieden werde.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Der Flo hat noch ne Lupine, vielleicht willst Du ihm die ja abkaufen ;-)
> Das ist wie eine Erleuchtung im Dunkeln
> Gruß Mia



Nee, sparen ist angesagt. Darum habe ich ja schon mein HT verkauft. Besser gesagt alles auf einen Fully Rahmen gebaut und verkauft. Den Rahmen wollte noch keiner.

Hab meine Lampen jetzt aufgeladen und werde kommen. 
Darf eh nur mit wenig Last fahren, also passend zur Sichtweite. Aber wir hetzen ja heute nicht durch den Wald, oder. Steigungen gibts ja auch keine Richtigen. Wird schon gehen. Vielleicht nicht GA1 wie der Doc meinte aber wird schon gehen. Zur Not klinke ich mich aus.

Das gestern mit Würfelradler und hebolaco war nicht so gut fürs Bein. Dabei waren wir garnicht so schnell unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (10. September 2009)

Schöne Runde war's mit tollem Night-Ride!


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. September 2009)

Na, habt ihr Eure Speicher mit Junkfood wieder gefüllt? 

Am WE hätte ich nix gegen bissle Steinbrüchlein. Also wenn wer Bock hat......
Gemütlich Trails abklappern usw.


----------



## bike_schrat (11. September 2009)

Bock schon, Zeit aber wohl nicht. Bin aber gerne bei einer Runde Stenbüchlein dabei. Müssen wir mal einplanen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. September 2009)

Dann nimm sie dir! Hör dein Enduro bis hierher schreien......ride me hard  Spass

Sonst einer am WE hier weng unterwegs?


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. September 2009)

Dann doppelposte ich hier mal 

Krieg ich in Nürnberg Schuhe für Plattformpedale?


----------



## shutupandride (12. September 2009)

vans, airwalk, etnies, emericas, dc´s, ...
oder andere waffelshohlenschlappen
kriegst du doch überall.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2009)

Ich dachte, man kann Plattformpedale nur noch mit 5/10 Schuhen fahren, mit allen anderen würde man neuerdings nur noch runterrutschen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. September 2009)

Zu weich dÃ¼rften sie halt nicht sein.

Musste eh was bestellen und habe die Shimano SH-AM40 mal mit bestellt. 69â¬, billiger sind andere auch nicht.
Muss die nÃ¤chste Zeit auf Klickies verzichten und gestern die knapp 4 std mit Plattform gingen erstaunlich gut nur waren die Schuhe nicht das obtimale.
Da steht was von "Das modulare Zwischensohlensystem ermÃ¶glicht eine       individuelle
       Abstimmung der Steifigkeit der Sohle." Ich werde sehen.

@reo-fahrer

was sind 5/10 Schuhe? Witz, Insider? Muss man nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## OldSchool (13. September 2009)

Die Firma heißt Five Ten und kommt aus dem Freeclimb Bereich. Die Gummimischungen der Sohlen sind legendär für ihren Grip (sog. Stealth Rubber).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (13. September 2009)

Ach ja, von Five Ten hab ich mal was gelesen. Ich glaube Sam Hill fährt die Dinger.

Mensch, da hab ich glatt die Falschen bestellt  , als alter Bergabspezialist. 


Geht heut was? Bevorzuge Sb, da gefällts mir im Moment. Kilometer machen fällt eh flach.


----------



## bike_schrat (13. September 2009)

...ich selber fahre momentan auf plattform aldi-sportschuhe. haben mich knallharte 15 EUR gekostet. wenns kälter / nässer wird oder ich in hochalpinem härterem gelände unterwegs bin auch leichte knöchelhohe salomon-trekkingstiefel mit gore-ausstattung.


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. September 2009)

Bei dir ist es scheinbar eh egal mit was du, wo, wie, runterfährst.  Ich brauch da schon was, was mir etwas Sicherheit vermittelt. 
Mit meinen Salomon Wanderschuhen geht es schon ganz gut. Zumindest wenn ich genau auf dem Fußballen stehen. Hatte sie jetzt drei mal an und die Sohle geht leider schon kaputt.
Darum wollte ich was anderes. Die shimano werden schon passen. 

fährt der Schrat heute Rad?


----------



## mario1982 (15. September 2009)

Tach zusammen


Hat Morgen jemand Lust eine schnelle  Runde zum Moritzberg zu fahren? 
Fahre spätestens 17.00 Uhr los...

gruss mario


----------



## taly (16. September 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Hat Morgen jemand Lust eine schnelle  Runde zum Moritzberg zu fahren?
> Fahre spätestens 17.00 Uhr los...


Für schnelle Runden fehlt mir momentan noch die Ausdauer , außerdem komme ich heute nicht so früh raus.

Morgen um 18:00 Uhr bin ich aber wieder dabei (diesmal sogar mit Helm und Lampe  )


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2009)

Ist gerade nix mit schnellen Runden. Aber gegen bissle Stadwald oder Steinbrüchlein hätte ich nix. Einfach weng Spass haben.
Kein Nightride. Das Lampengefummel nervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (16. September 2009)

andere Frage: wer wäre morgen dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt...??


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2009)

ich schon mal nicht. Jetzt immer DO 18:00 Physio


----------



## Halabaloozah (16. September 2009)

Ich würde gern, lag aber die letzten drei Tage flach, daher nur wenns etwas gemäßigter zugeht...


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> andere Frage: wer wäre morgen dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt...??



Joar, wieso net  Lampe ist am Lenker und sonst ist auch alles fit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2009)

Heute denn keiner?


----------



## benwo (16. September 2009)

Bin am Do auch wieder am Start wenn ich früh genug mit meinem Krempel fertig bin. 
Diesmal auch wieder mit nem anständigen Fahrrad  und vollen Akkus.


----------



## bike_schrat (16. September 2009)

Fritzz und ich sind auch dabei ;-)

@MTBermLuS: Sorry, ich schau hier nicht so oft rein in den Thread. Aber am Sonntag ist der schrat nicht wirklich Rad gefahren (nur kurz transportmäßig ;-) ).


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. September 2009)

Und seit ihr noch Unterwegs (blöde Frage ich weiß) 

War heute nur kurz vor der Physio am Steinbrüchlein wollte wieder mal meine offenen Rechnungen begleichen. Dann kam der Regen, die Wurzeln wurden saurutschig und der mühsam davor angesammelte Mut war dahin. 

Brauch mal reo-fahrer, bike_schrat oder so die es mir vormachen, dann fällts evtl. leichter.


----------



## benwo (17. September 2009)

also geregnet hat heute nix.

War alles in allem mal wieder ne saugeile Ausfahrt.


----------



## bike_schrat (17. September 2009)

Ja, volle Zustimmung! War echt eine Supertruppe heute und ne tolle Runde. Und zum Glück hatte ich meinen 2,5 kg Akku einstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (17. September 2009)

meine Lampe hat daheim noch 20 min geleuchtet um den akku gescheit zu entladen, dann war schon Schicht im Schacht, also viel Luft nach oben habe ich nimmer.


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. September 2009)

@ben, 

hast du deine neue DX-Lampe ausgeführt?
Wie schlägt sie sich im Vergleich zu anderen, vor allem Lupine?

Habe gesterne eine Lupine Tesla gesehen. 
Das ist schon eine nettes Licht.


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2009)

Gestern: WIRKLICH EINE SUPER TOUR!!! 

@Eike: Habe die Tesla 4 - sie ist gigantisch hell...

Wer wäre denn am Sonntag alles für ne etwas längere Tour zu haben?
Start gegen 11.00 Uhr oder so.

Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden 

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=79325e7f08b2110f2335de4888a16e02


----------



## signor_rossi (18. September 2009)

Grüsst Euch, die "Erleuchteten" von gestern!

Hat wirklich Spass gemacht mit euch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und an bike_schrat nochmal Danke für das "guiding"
Hoffe meine Bauteile für die Lampe kommen bald(hechel).
An meiner GA1 muss ich glaub ich noch ein bischen feilen oder ist das schon das Alter?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wegen Sonntag: Von der Lust her wäre ich jetzt schon am Treffpunkt - ups ,wo denn eigentlich - doch konditionell bin ich mir unschlüssig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis bald im Wald


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Gestern: WIRKLICH EINE SUPER TOUR!!!
> 
> @Eike: Habe die Tesla 4 - sie ist gigantisch hell...
> 
> ...



wo willste denn fahren? Sonntag hätte ich schon Zeit zum guiden 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2009)

@Stefan: KLINGT SUPER! Ich muss noch meinen Chef fragen was Sache ist mit Sonntag.

Wie schauts denn bei Würfelradler, Hebolaco und MTBermLuS aus? Würdet ihr auch mit an der Veste fahren? Ist ja ein Katzensprung für Euch. 

Jojo??

@Micha: an der Veste ist es glaube ich relativ flach. Da kannst Du auf jeden Fall mithalten. 

PS: und wo sind überhaupt die ganzen Frauen???


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> @Stefan: KLINGT SUPER! Ich muss noch meinen Chef fragen was Sache ist mit Sonntag.
> 
> PS: und wo sind überhaupt die ganzen Frauen???



die haben von ihren Chefs nicht frei bekommen?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn bei Würfelradler, Hebolaco und MTBermLuS aus? Würdet ihr auch mit an der Veste fahren? Ist ja ein Katzensprung für Euch.



Habe für Samstag schon eine Einladung, bin jedoch noch unschlüssig.
Aber wenn ihr zur Alten Veste kommt, bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> @Stefan: KLINGT SUPER! Ich muss noch meinen Chef fragen was Sache ist mit Sonntag.
> 
> Wie schauts denn bei Würfelradler, Hebolaco und MTBermLuS aus? Würdet ihr auch mit an der Veste fahren? Ist ja ein Katzensprung für Euch.
> 
> ...


 

Bin SO warscheinlich noch bei meinen Eltern. SA auf jeden Fall. 
Gehen ja am 1. Oct nach China für mind. 6 Monate. Da gibts noch weng was zu klären.
Vielleicht bin ich aber am So schon wieder hier.

Dort könnten wir auch Radeln. (start Litzendorf z.B.) 
Allerdings für alle von Euch mit 65km von Nbg ein zu weiter Anfahrtsweg nehme ich an. Wie sich mei Haxen bei Touren von 75km 1800hm verhält weiß ich auch nicht so recht. 

Versuche zur Zeit eher mehr schlecht als recht an meiner Abfahrstechnik zu feilen. 

Heute einer 2 Stündlein Zeit. Net im dunkeln. so von 16-18Uhr vielleicht. Bissle Steinbrüchlein unsicher machen oder so. Mehr "üben" als touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (18. September 2009)

Hey, 
Ich würde gerne, hab aber dieses Wochenende leider nur am Samstag zeit. 
mensch kaum hat die Schuel wieder angefangen hab ich fast keine Zeit mehr. Scheiß Stundenplan -.-


----------



## fkschuhm (18. September 2009)

Hi,
würde ja gerne mitfahren, ziehe aber am Sonntag um...

Beim nächsten mal klappt's dann hoffentlich.


----------



## signor_rossi (18. September 2009)

Veste wär ich dabei




Conyo schrieb:


> @Stefan: KLINGT SUPER! Ich muss noch meinen Chef fragen was Sache ist mit Sonntag.
> 
> Wie schauts denn bei Würfelradler, Hebolaco und MTBermLuS aus? Würdet ihr auch mit an der Veste fahren? Ist ja ein Katzensprung für Euch.
> 
> ...


----------



## benwo (18. September 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> @ben,
> 
> hast du deine neue DX-Lampe ausgeführt?
> Wie schlägt sie sich im Vergleich zu anderen, vor allem Lupine?
> ...



auf die warte ich noch. Hab aber immerhin das Rad wieder. 

An der Veste wäre ich auch dabei. Sonntag werde ich aber keine Zeit haben


----------



## hebolaco (18. September 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Habe für Samstag schon eine Einladung, bin jedoch noch unschlüssig.
> Aber wenn ihr zur Alten Veste kommt, bin ich natürlich dabei.



samstag um 12 uhr. 
am sonntag >alte veste< bin ich auch dabei. 
gruss hebolaco


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2009)

hebolaco schrieb:


> samstag um 12 uhr.
> am sonntag >alte veste< bin ich auch dabei.
> gruss hebolaco


 

... na dann kann ich den Flo gleich mal leichter überzeugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (18. September 2009)

Dann sagen wir doch gleich mal Sonntag 11:00 (oder später) 
an der Alten Veste

... und wem es zu flach ist, der bekommt noch eine Extra-Runde


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. September 2009)

Ich versuche es auch zu schaffen. Wird bestimmt witzig.

@reo-fahrer & bike_schrat
PS: Welcher Bikepark ist den für Leute wie mich geeignet?  Muss mir sowas doch mal 
aus der Nähe anschauen. Wenn es genug Chickenways gibt und ich nicht nur am Schieben bin macht es bestimmt auch Laune. Geht im Moment nicht so gut bergauf.

@bike_schrat
komm jetzt nicht mit northshore Innsbruck Dinges.......


----------



## Didi123 (18. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Mario,
> Mia und ich sind vor ca. 2 wochen an moritzberg gefahren-da sind die alten pächter schon ausgezogen.vor einer woche wurde viel neu gemacht, Zimmerer+Schreiner waren am start...



ich war heute mal mit dem renner am moritzberg und mein eindruck von den neuen pächtern ist durchweg positiv:

- freundliche bedienung
- kein TK-Kuchen (zwar auch nicht selbstgebacken aber der käsekuchen war trotzdem lecker )
- (sehr) vernünftige espressomaschine (wurde aber leider heute erst installert - test steht also noch aus)


----------



## bike_schrat (18. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich versuche es auch zu schaffen. Wird bestimmt witzig.
> 
> @reo-fahrer & bike_schrat
> PS: Welcher Bikepark ist den für Leute wie mich geeignet?  Muss mir sowas doch mal
> ...



Naja also Innsbruck ist zwar echt super, die meisten "normalen" Bikepark-Besucher werden allerdings nicht unbedingt Spaß dort haben. Ist schon eine besondere Art von Bikepark (daher auch die Bezeichnung "Singletrail" statt "Bikepark").

Problem ist, dass die Bikeparks halt fast alle ein ganzes Stück wegliegen. Den besseren Überblick dürfte der reo-fahrer haben, er kennt auf jeden Fall mehr Parks.

Aus meiner Sicht für Deinen Fall: Erst einmal nicht viel Streß machen und recht weit fahren sondern locker anfangen mit "Spielrunden" an Buck und Steinbrüchlein zum warm werden mit solchen Sachen. Und vielleicht einfach mal eine Tour nach Osternohe machen und die Strecke anschauen, wie so etwas aussehen kann (besser den Freeride). Oder wenn Du eine Fichtelgebirgstour machst (da gibt es echt super Touren!  ) am Ende (und wenn Du noch nicht zu fertig bist) vorsichtig den Fichtlride anschauen.

Und dann auch überlegen, was Dich in einem Bikepark interessiert. Downhillstrecken? Freeride? Dirt-Jump? 4x?

Ach so. Und wegen Sonntag sieht's bei mir wohl eher schlecht aus.  Wäre gerne dabei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer & bike_schrat
> PS: Welcher Bikepark ist den für Leute wie mich geeignet?  Muss mir sowas doch mal
> aus der Nähe anschauen. Wenn es genug Chickenways gibt und ich nicht nur am Schieben bin macht es bestimmt auch Laune. Geht im Moment nicht so gut bergauf.



Ich bin morgen in Steinach  Sag sowas halt etwas eher, dann ist auch noch ein Platz im Auto frei für dich.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. September 2009)

@reo fahrer

Das wäre "nur" ca. 70km von meinen Eltern weg. In die Richtung muss ich heute eh.
Aber Zeitmäßig klappts da heute nicht. Aber vielleicht nächsten WE, muss da eh wieder in die Richtung.

@bike_schrat

ich will einfach eine länger zusammenhängende coole Strecke haben. 
Alle Trails am Buck, Steinbrüchlein, Stadtwald hintereinander  das wäre witzig.
Brauche keine Drops(vielleicht ein klitzikleiner), Kicker, Roadgaps.

Hab mir ja am DO wieder die Todeskante angekuckt, wie so oft in letzter Zeit. Mittlerweile sieht sie garnicht mehr so tragisch aus. Ist trotzdem noch ein Rätsel wie ich die "fahren" soll. Wenn ich mein Rad da dranhalte.....also neeee


----------



## orchknurz (19. September 2009)

Morgen ist in Pegnitz ein Mtb-Rennen woch mit dem Zug hin wollte. das Rennen ansehen und mit dem Bike zurück nach Hersbruck-Lauf-Nürnberg . ca. 70-100km je nach strecke - hätte jemand Lust?


----------



## bike_schrat (19. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @reo fahrer
> 
> Das wäre "nur" ca. 70km von meinen Eltern weg. In die Richtung muss ich heute eh.
> Aber Zeitmäßig klappts da heute nicht. Aber vielleicht nächsten WE, muss da eh wieder in die Richtung.
> ...


Todeskante ist eigentlich einfach, Po fast bis aufs HR hinter, locker stehen und rollen und Finger weg von der VR-Bremse wenns senkrecht wird. Kostet aber bei den ersten paar Mal echt Überwindung, bin da auch ne Weile gestanden. (meine Mission ist jetzt übrigens Kante rauf ;-))

Ansonsten ist Bikepark für Dich dann aber fast mehr als Du willlst. Denn Bikepark ist meist  eher hart, Northshores und springen. (vielleicht mal die Blueline in Saalbach?)

Am besten wirklich mal ins Fichtelgebirge und Ochsenkopf - Schneebergrunde als Tour fahren. Das ist noch relativ nah und da gibt es tolle technische Trails, die auch etwas länger bergab laufen als hier. Außerdem ist's landschaftlich schön und man kann auf der Tour auch nett einkehren. Hoffe das Jahr dort noch einmal vorbeizukommen...


----------



## mario1982 (19. September 2009)

hi
Also wie gesagt Flo! Ich bin auf jedenfall Sonntag in Pegnitz und würde auch mit zurück fahren.Fährt heute jemand Tiergarten drausen, oder Stadtwald... nur ein paar trails abklappern...


----------



## mario1982 (19. September 2009)

Ach so, was um Himmelswillen ist die Todeskannte... und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (19. September 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Ach so, was um Himmelswillen ist die Todeskannte... und wo?



guckst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/21398

ort: steinbrüchlein


----------



## Conyo (19. September 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Morgen ist in Pegnitz ein Mtb-Rennen woch mit dem Zug hin wollte. das Rennen ansehen und mit dem Bike zurück nach Hersbruck-Lauf-Nürnberg . ca. 70-100km je nach strecke - hätte jemand Lust?


 
Klingt natürlich auch gut. Hatte ich fast vergessen.. Jetzt bin ich total unschlüssig. 

@Reo: wie lange wäre die Runde an der Veste morgen?


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. September 2009)

Hey Leute ich muss schon wissen ob morgen was geht. 
Ansonsten bleibe ich bis morgen hier. 
Hab was nettes hier in der Gegend gefunden, legal gebaut, von Gemeinde genemigt und Verantwortliche die für die Pflege zuständig sind gibts wohl auch. Das war wohl Bedingung.
Da gibs auch kleine Sachen für Meinereiner.  Viele Trails mit ner Menge Anlieger, Kicker, Northshore für die großen und kleinen, treeride, wallride alles dabei.
War heute in den Morgenstunden mal dort für knapp 2 std. Ohne Zuschauer war das ganz angenehm.  
Viele Dinge wie halt im Stadtwald oder so. Nur irgendwie zusammenhängender und besser in Schuss.


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. September 2009)

Also morgen 11:00 Alte Veste steht.
hebaloco kommt, so bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht alleine unterwegs.

@conyo, die Runde ist so lang, wie du willst  
Ich kenne mich im Stadtwald und Umgebung 
nicht wesentlich schlechter aus als reo_fahrer.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. September 2009)

Gut dann bin ich wohl auch da. Zumindest wenn es mehr werden als würfelradler und hebaloco. Muss einfach 2 Gänge runterschalten im Moment. Das nervt voll, aber geht nicht anders, die Physio macht es eher schlimmer statt besser. Aber das wäre wohl am Anfang normal..........somit ist nix mit heizen.

@würfelradler

MO ist unser großer Tag oder? Im Laufe der Woche weiß Mann/Frau es dann..........


----------



## hebolaco (19. September 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Also morgen 11:00 Alte Veste steht.
> hebaloco kommt, so bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht alleine unterwegs.
> 
> @conyo, die Runde ist so lang, wie du willst
> ...



HI. Um 11:00 ist ok. bin da. Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## signor_rossi (19. September 2009)

Würde gern mitfahren. An der Veste war ich noch nicht.
Wo trefft ihr Euch genau?


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. September 2009)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Gastst%C3%A4tte+%22Alte+Veste%22,+Alte+Veste+2,+Zirndorf,+F%C3%BCrth&sll=49.452476,10.966115&sspn=0.039281,0.076818&ie=UTF8&ll=49.452978,10.966115&spn=0.037886,0.076818&z=14

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz direkt unterhalb vom Aussichtsturm


----------



## benwo (19. September 2009)

Klingt gut.
Wenn ich schon wach bin werde ich auch kommen 


Die DX-Funzel liegt übrigens mittlerweile beim Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (19. September 2009)

Schon wach?  Da essen andere Leute schon fast zu Mittag.

Also wer ist dann morgen alles dabei.

reo_fahrer, conyo, Würfelradler, hebolaco, signor_rossi, benwo, bike_schrat, evtl. ich ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. September 2009)

wenn's Wetter hält und trocken bleibt, bin ich um 11 an der Veste. Alles weiter ergibt sich 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (19. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also wer ist dann morgen alles dabei.
> 
> reo_fahrer, conyo, Würfelradler, hebolaco, signor_rossi, benwo, bike_schrat, evtl. ich ?



bike_schrat würde natürlich gerne dabei sein, klappt aber nicht. Daher eher:
"reo_fahrer, conyo, Würfelradler, hebolaco, signor_rossi, benwo, evtl. ich ?"


----------



## OldSchool (20. September 2009)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## Conyo (20. September 2009)

sorry Leute, habe es nicht geschafft bin vorhin erst aufgestanden


----------



## signor_rossi (20. September 2009)

War schön heut`
Werde mir die Veste allerdings nochmal in "Ruhe"(Puls bei ca. 110-120) anschauen. Ist ganz nett dort. Schön was für eine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (20. September 2009)

Da bin ich ja froh wenn ich net der einzige bin der gerne mal ein bisschen länger schläft, vor allem wenns abends länger geworden ist.

Man kann da im Stadtwald auch schöne Runden mit noch einigen trails mehr fahren als wir heute gefahren sind. Aber wir sind ja recht bald raus und in ne andere Richtung abgebogen. Raitersaich liegt auch ein Stückchen weiter südlich als ich dachte, also wars schon ein ordentliches Dreieck


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> Man kann da im Stadtwald auch schöne Runden mit noch einigen trails mehr fahren als wir heute gefahren sind. Aber wir sind ja recht bald raus und in ne andere Richtung abgebogen. Raitersaich liegt auch ein Stückchen weiter südlich als ich dachte, also wars schon ein ordentliches Dreieck



Das hier:




wäre eine Alternative zu heute. Das sind von Weiherhof aus gute 65km  Bis Raitersaich ist es in etwa dasselbe, was wir heute gefahren sind, der Rest ist anders. Wobei sich auch von dem Track aus noch diverse Sachen mit einbauen ließen, z.B. die ganzen Trails am Dillenberg etc.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hebolaco (20. September 2009)

hi, war ne schöne runde heute. können uns ja unter der woche mal treffen. mal schauen was würfelradler spricht, denn er kennt sich super aus in diesem revier. da gibt es noch schöne trails. 
aber ich kann halt immer erst so um 18.00 uhr rum, außer ich weiß es schon ein-zwei tage eher.      
                                                      gruß hebolaco


----------



## hebolaco (20. September 2009)

@reo-fahrer, top runde heute. gruß hebolaco


----------



## benwo (20. September 2009)

ne top Runde wars auf jeden Fall.

nur das ist dann alles keine Feierabendrunde mehr


----------



## OldSchool (20. September 2009)

War war eine schöne Runde. 

Danke reo!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (20. September 2009)

Hey, meld mich auch mal wieder. Hat jemand mal etwas früher als 18 Uhr Bock und Zeit für ne Runde? Hab leider immernoch kein Licht und kann somit nur fahren solange es noch hell ist.


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. September 2009)

Gerne. Mir ist 18:00 auch irgendwie immer zu spät eigentlich.

Di und Mi könnte ich


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. September 2009)

Ja das ist perfekt...Di und Mi ginge bei mir auch. Will sich noch jemand anschließen? Würde mal so vielleicht 16 Uhr sagen? Hab ab ca. 14 Uhr frei...ist unterschiedlich.

Ist schon langärmliges Wetter? War seit Ende August leider Unfallbedingt nicht mehr unterwegs.


----------



## signor_rossi (21. September 2009)

Davon bin ich überzeugt. War irgendwie wie ein "Appetithäppchen" den Stadtwald betreffend.



benwo schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh wenn ich net der einzige bin der gerne mal ein bisschen länger schläft, vor allem wenns abends länger geworden ist.
> 
> Man kann da im Stadtwald auch schöne Runden mit noch einigen trails mehr fahren als wir heute gefahren sind. Aber wir sind ja recht bald raus und in ne andere Richtung abgebogen. Raitersaich liegt auch ein Stückchen weiter südlich als ich dachte, also wars schon ein ordentliches Dreieck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (21. September 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Ja das ist perfekt...Di und Mi ginge bei mir auch. Will sich noch jemand anschließen? Würde mal so vielleicht 16 Uhr sagen? Hab ab ca. 14 Uhr frei...ist unterschiedlich.
> 
> Ist schon langärmliges Wetter? War seit Ende August leider Unfallbedingt nicht mehr unterwegs.


 

Also 16:00 wird etwas eng. 16:30 wären möglich denke ich. 

Lange Ärmel brauchste eigentlich nicht. Früh oder Abends fahre zumindest ich mit Weste. Vielleicht auch mit Knielingen.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. September 2009)

kk, können wir auch machen. 

Morgen, 22.09 wo? 16:30


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. September 2009)

Was ist für dich günstiger, Veste oder Steinbrüchlein?
Mir ist es egal.

Vielleicht geht es auch schon früher oder so. Bis wann musst du es wissen?
Km machen oder eher Trails abfahren?

@signor rossi

Bist auch dabei? Wird keine Mördertour.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. September 2009)

Veste oder Sb ist mir auch eigentlich egal. SB finde ich persönlich aber interessanter...

Komme heute bis 14 nicht mehr on, daher würde ich jetzt mal einfach 16:30 am Steinbrüchlein Parkplatz vorschlagen.

Ne Mischung aus KM und Trails würd ich sagen, oder? Schotter is langweilig


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. September 2009)

Schotter=Langweilig logisch 

16:30 SB wird eng vielleicht komme(muss) ich mit dem Auto. Kann eh nicht soviel fahren im Moment.


----------



## signor_rossi (22. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Was ist für dich günstiger, Veste oder Steinbrüchlein?
> Mir ist es egal.
> 
> Vielleicht geht es auch schon früher oder so. Bis wann musst du es wissen?
> ...


@signor rossi

Heute kann ich leider nicht. MI u. Do hätte ich Zeit


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2009)

wer mitkommen will: morgen 17.00 an der Veste, zwei Stunden Trails fahren, ohne Lampe.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. September 2009)

Kommst mit´m Dicken? 

Ich komme zu 95%, auch wenn ich im Moment eher Sb-geil bin.

GibsonLesPaul ist bestimmt auch dabei. Wir haben heute eh von morgen Veste gesprochen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Kommst mit´m Dicken?



Soll ich? Gibt dann aber max. 10km...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (22. September 2009)

Nur 10km? Bringt das tägliche Höhentraining wohl doch nicht soviel wie


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Nur 10km? Bringt das tägliche Höhentraining wohl doch nicht soviel wie



Doch schon, du kannst ja gerne die 10km wieder zurückfahren, dann kommen wir immerhin auf 20km 

Ok, ich nehm's Bighit mit, also nicht wirklich Tour fahren morgen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. September 2009)

Ups, nee, dann doch nicht...


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. September 2009)

Ja sowas können wir auch machen. Das mit dem "Dicken" war zwar anfänglich mehr ein Scherz, aber warum micht. Bissle rumspielen und üben würde aber am Sb mehr Spass machen.
Soll ich nen Foto einpacken und dich bei nem onehandernofootdingsbumsblabla fotogafieren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2009)

ich kann um 17.00 auch ans Steinbrüchlein kommen... (Mann, bin ich unentschlossen heute  )

Ich pack morgen früh einfach mal das Bighit ins Auto, alles weitere ergibt sich morgen. Sprich vor 17.00 schaff ich es nicht, aber wo dann ist mir egal. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Halabaloozah (23. September 2009)

Tach,

würde morgen (heute) auch gern etwas trailen bis die Sunna untergeht, Veste SB egal, lieber Veste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (23. September 2009)

Also stimme jetzt mal für Sb. 
Mal kucken wer noch alles dabei wäre.
Mein Rad liegt sicherheitshalber im Auto. Weiß nicht genau wann ich heute rauskomme aber bis 17:00 schaffe ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## signor_rossi (23. September 2009)

Sorry Jungs-heute schaff ich es nicht!
Morgen?


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. September 2009)

Morgen kann ich nicht.

@reo_fahrer

17:00 dann am Sb, ok?

Bin jetzt dann nicht mehr online. Schaue alle 5-10min(bis 17:30) am Parkplatz vorbei. Für den Fall jemand sollte sich verspäten.


----------



## bike_schrat (23. September 2009)

morgen 18 uhr TG?


----------



## signor_rossi (23. September 2009)

@ bike_schrat: Hab meine Lampe noch nicht gebaut. Hab heute bis auf die Ladeschalen alleTeile geliefert bekommen-ist bald soweit- dann mußt Du mir nicht mehr den Weg erhellen


----------



## benwo (23. September 2009)

Stufen fahren lernen ist echt ne praktische Sache. Bin am Heimweg an ner Stelle vorbeigefahren wo ich schon oft abgestiegen bin - heute wars kein Problem mehr


----------



## bike_schrat (23. September 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> Stufen fahren lernen ist echt ne praktische Sache. Bin am Heimweg an ner Stelle vorbeigefahren wo ich schon oft abgestiegen bin - heute wars kein Problem mehr



hier nochmal zum mentalen training ne gute beschreibung zu dem problem: http://www.trashzen.com/riding-down-a-step.php


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. September 2009)

@reo-fahrer

Leer mal dein Postfach. Wollte dir die Bilder(links) schicken. Geht net.

@Benwo

hast pn


----------



## benwo (23. September 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> hier nochmal zum mentalen training ne gute beschreibung zu dem problem: http://www.trashzen.com/riding-down-a-step.php



theoretisch ist es ja garnet so schwer. Aber das erste mal war schon ordentlich Überwindung, wenn man so langsam hinfährt und unsicher wird. Da ist mit bissal Dampf runterspringen net so schlimm, da hat man net so viel Zeit zum überlegen.

Immerhin gibts ein paar Fotos und ich weiss dass der Hintern ja noch viel weiter runter aufs Hinterrad geht.


----------



## orchknurz (23. September 2009)

kommt morgen jemand zum Tiergarten??? 
werde heute keine Nachtschicht einlegen sonder mal etwas schlafen....
komme gerade nicht so wirklich zum trainieren da mein kleines auto fertig werden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (24. September 2009)

War das mal ein Ford? Im Moment wohl eher reif für die Presse wie?


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> War das mal ein Ford? Im Moment wohl eher reif für die Presse wie?



nein, ein Opel Kadett. 40 Jahre alt.

Ich komme heute zum Tiergarten, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.


----------



## jojolintzi (24. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch vor zu kommen, aber der muskelkater den ich noch von gestern hab, und das wetter sind grad dabei mich umzustimmen. 
@conyo: wenn ich mitfahre warte ich um kurz vor halb bei euch wenns recht ist.


----------



## taly (24. September 2009)

Kann leider nicht da ich heute Abend nach München muss.

Als Trost für den verpassten Night Ride, geht's dann morgen Mittag auf die Wiesn...


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2009)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch vor zu kommen, aber der muskelkater den ich noch von gestern hab, und das wetter sind grad dabei mich umzustimmen.
> @conyo: wenn ich mitfahre warte ich um kurz vor halb bei euch wenns recht ist.


 
bin auch noch am überlegen. Kann mich gerade gar nicht motivieren...


----------



## benwo (24. September 2009)

Das Wetter sieht doch gut aus, wenigstens keine Feuchtigkeit mehr von oben.

Ich schaffs heute aber sicher nicht


----------



## jojolintzi (24. September 2009)

edit sagt: Ich mach mein eigenes ding, entspannt fahren kann ich momentan besser gebrauchen. 

möcht aber gerne mal wieder mit!!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. September 2009)

Bei mir scheiterts nur am Licht - habe keins und es wird auch so schnell nichts werden. Leider...


----------



## orchknurz (24. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> War das mal ein Ford? Im Moment wohl eher reif für die Presse wie?



Sorry leute wir haben es heute nicht geschafft... nächsten Dotag aber sicher

der Kadettilac sieht doch aus wie frisch vom band ich stell mal ein bild ein wenn er fertig ist.... wenn ich weniger schlafe schon nächste woche...
Gruß Flo + Mia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (24. September 2009)

grrr....., jetzt hab ich extra mei schicht getauscht und dann kommt keiner

was war los? seit ihr alle im winterschlaf?

hat jemand am wochenende lust auf eine grössere tour? in die fränkische oder so?

wer ist letztes wochenende in pegnitz gewesen von euch? habe den namen vergessen....


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. September 2009)

Es verdichten sich die Anzeichen auf eine längere Runde Richtung Heroldsberg, Kalchreuth am Samstag.


----------



## Halabaloozah (25. September 2009)

Also nix für ungut Jungens, ich hätte schon sehr Bock auf ne längere Tour am WE, aber ich glaub nach meinen Eindrücken die ich neulich beim TG Do sammeln durfte wirds wohl etwas zuviel (und ihr sollt ja au nicht die ganze Zeit warten müssen). Gibts hier niemanden der chilliger unterwegs ist, oder Anfänger wie ich einer bin (heul )?

PS: Ich wollte am Sonntag evtl. die Runde um Ansbach fahren (irgendwas von der Stadt Ansbach gemanagtes mit Mtb blablabla, eimal ausenrum halt hoch runter wurzel hier steinchen da ca 60km), falls jmd interested ist...


----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> grrr....., jetzt hab ich extra mei schicht getauscht und dann kommt keiner
> 
> was war los? seit ihr alle im winterschlaf?
> 
> ...



hey mario!

der in pegnitz war ich.
ob ich dieses we eine längere tour mach wird sich heute abend rausstellen, ich schreib dir eine pm.
gestern konnte ich nicht, schwangerschaftsvorbereitung meiner frau, ich musste den anderen bimbf hüten. 
pfirti.


----------



## hebolaco (26. September 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Es verdichten sich die Anzeichen auf eine längere Runde Richtung Heroldsberg, Kalchreuth am Samstag.



HI. Wir treffen uns um 11:00 auf der Brücke ( neuer Kanal u Südwesttangente) also Schweinauerhauptstr. Siemens Bürogebäude.
Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## Florian (26. September 2009)

Was heißt länger?

Und könnte ich irgendwo dazustoßen? (Der KAnal liegt für mich in entgegengesetzter Richtung)

Und ist das für nen mittelfitten machbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (26. September 2009)

länger = 60-80 km

Wir fahren bei Lucent an der Bayreuther Str. in den Wald.
Da lässt du den langweiligen Teil durch die Stadt aus.
Da kommen wir so schätzungsweise kurz vor 11:45 durch.


----------



## Florian (26. September 2009)

Okay, ich fahr 11:45 zu Lucent - wenn wir uns treffen gut, wenn nicht geh ich allein die Gegend erkunden!


----------



## hebolaco (26. September 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> Okay, ich fahr 11:45 zu Lucent - wenn wir uns treffen gut, wenn nicht geh ich allein die Gegend erkunden!



HI Florian, wir kommen 100 % warte halt. Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. September 2009)

wie siehts morgen nachmittag mit ner entspannten Runde Trails fahren aus? Ob Tiergarten oder Veste ist mir egal, Hauptsache es gibt an guten Kuchen oder 'n Eis  Waren ja heute schon genug Höhenmeter 


MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. September 2009)

Höhenmeter? Mit den Lift hoch? Oder Höhenmeter bergab?  
Ich glaube ich will auch sowas.......in der Richtung.


----------



## hebolaco (27. September 2009)

Fahre heute ne kleine Runde, im Steinbrüchlein. Hat jemand Lust ? 
Aber erst so ab 10:30. 
Oder hat jemand Lust zum Rennrad fahren.  Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Höhenmeter? Mit den Lift hoch? Oder Höhenmeter bergab?
> Ich glaube ich will auch sowas.......in der Richtung.



Wenn's Wetter halbwegs brauchbar ist an den nächsten Wochenenden bin ich auf alle Fälle nochmal am Oko oder in Osternohe. Wennste willst, komm mit. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## zerone (27. September 2009)

wer gibt mir einen crashkurs in trail navigation nürnberg? =) ...bin da noch nie gefahren und da ich jetzt wieder biken kann brauche ich passenden untergrund... 

wäre nett  

lg


----------



## laertes (28. September 2009)

zerone schrieb:


> wer gibt mir einen crashkurs in trail navigation nürnberg? =) ...bin da noch nie gefahren und da ich jetzt wieder biken kann brauche ich passenden untergrund...
> 
> wäre nett
> 
> lg


An dem hätte ich auch interesse... einfach mal losfahrne und gucken, ob man was findet ist zwar ab und an spassig, aber nicht immer...

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. September 2009)

an welchem Tag wollt ihr denn fahren? Ich hätte die Woche so ab 17 Uhr, evtl. auch mal eher Zeit.
Oder ihr fahrt am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr mit, da brauchts dann allerdings ne gute Lampe zum heimkommen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydancer73 (28. September 2009)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Also nix für ungut Jungens, ich hätte schon sehr Bock auf ne längere Tour am WE, aber ich glaub nach meinen Eindrücken die ich neulich beim TG Do sammeln durfte wirds wohl etwas zuviel (und ihr sollt ja au nicht die ganze Zeit warten müssen). Gibts hier niemanden der chilliger unterwegs ist, oder Anfänger wie ich einer bin (heul )?


 
Klar gibt´s die.........z.B. mich! 
Suche auch jemanden der nicht als Rennfahrer im Wald, etc. 
unterwegs ist.
Als Newbie muss ich mein Bike erstmal kennenlernen und aufhalten will ich ja auch niemanden.
Können ja mal zusammen Biken und die Gegend auskundschaften.
Habe aber dann etwas Anfahrt da ich aus Cadolzburg komme, je nachdem in welche Richtung wir fahren wollen.
Weiter Infos von mir hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423522

Terminlich müssten wir halt schauen wie ich die nächsten Tage kann (Infos hierzu auch im anderen Thread )



Halabaloozah schrieb:


> PS: Ich wollte am Sonntag evtl. die Runde um Ansbach fahren (irgendwas von der Stadt Ansbach gemanagtes mit Mtb blablabla, eimal ausenrum halt hoch runter wurzel hier steinchen da ca 60km), falls jmd interested ist...


 
Und, warste dort?
War es gut?


Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. September 2009)

@ Benwo

Die Lampe
http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/12?shop_param=
ist doch wie deine oder? Oder gar die Gleiche?

Schlecht finde ich sie nicht. Schneller da als übern Teich gehts auch.


----------



## benwo (28. September 2009)

also die gleiche ist es nicht, aber da sorgt die gleiche LED unf wohl nen recht ähnlicher Akku für das Licht.

Abstrahlwinkel 16° wäre sicher eine deutliche Verbesserung zu meiner, aber mir immer noch zu wenig um nur mit der am Lenker über Tails heizen zu wollen


----------



## Yeti777 (29. September 2009)

Sers leute,
Ich kann diese und nachste woche leider net mit biken. Da ich grad in Malta bin
Ich lass auch einfach mal schone grusse hier schick euch ein bisschen warme nach nurnberg!
Die fehlenden umleute entschuldigt die tastatur, die fehlen hier 

viel spass beim biken


----------



## weichling (30. September 2009)

Eine erschwingliche lupine TESLA ?
Kaufst du sie dir ?

Grüße  Weichling


MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @ Benwo
> 
> Die Lampe
> http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/12?shop_param=
> ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. September 2009)

Bin noch etwas unschlüssig was die Lampe betrifft. Aber zu 80% schon. Dann gibts keine Ausreden mehr.  Schließlich sollte (muss) diesen Herbst/Winter etwas mehr getan werden als letzten.


----------



## were (30. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt bei nem Chinaverramscher folgende Lampe bestellt:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Dazu gibts hier im IBC Forum nen ganzen Thread.
Ein Kumpel hat die Lampe und sie ist wohl ordentlich hell.
Ich bin mal gespannt 

Wenns drausen jetzt schon immer dunkler wird muss man halt aufrüsten. Lampen kann man nie genug haben 

Muss nur mal gucken ob ich mir dafür noch nen 2. Akku bastel. Und es passt wohl die Helmhalterung der Lupine.


----------



## mario1982 (30. September 2009)

tach allerseits
hoffe das morgen mal mehr leute zusammen kommen. also ich werd auf jedenfall fahren...
bis denne

wenn jemand grad online ist... fahre in ner halben std. ca. ne lockere runde. wer lust und zeit hat....

gruss


----------



## Conyo (30. September 2009)

bin morgen wieder am Start! Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (30. September 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> bin morgen wieder am Start! Wer noch?



ich z.b.


----------



## Halabaloozah (30. September 2009)

Ich versuchs nochmal morgen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Oktober 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ich z.b.



so so. Da trifft sich's gut, dass ich heute auch ein Rad nebst Licht dabei hab.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## taly (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme heute auch mal wieder mit.

Ich bin schon mal gespannt, wie es so mit der Lampe auf dem Helm ist...


----------



## shutupandride (1. Oktober 2009)

versuchs auch.


----------



## pagan (1. Oktober 2009)

Werde heute auch dabei sein, werd mit Taly anreisen.
Sers pagan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (1. Oktober 2009)

Ist noch ein Platz frei ?


----------



## jojolintzi (1. Oktober 2009)

ich werde höchst wahrscheinlich aucch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## signor_rossi (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade meine Lampe fertig gebaut. Ab nächsten Donnerstag gern wieder.


----------



## jojolintzi (1. Oktober 2009)

Bin zurück vom Baden 
ausser einer kleinen Schramme auf höhe des Knies, und eine ehr oder weniger kleine Beule zwischen Wade und knöchel ist alles ok. 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch Spaß

LG

Jojo


----------



## mario1982 (1. Oktober 2009)

nächstes mal wenn du vor hast baden zu gehen, dann sag aber rechtzeitig bescheid, dann pack ich meine badehose mit ein.

ist ja noch mal gut gegangen

sowas muss man halt auch mal erlebt haben


----------



## benwo (1. Oktober 2009)

mein Heimweg war wohl auch nicht so viel trockener.

 Ne Badehose wäre heute wirklich garnicht so schlecht gewesen. Hat sich trotzdem mal wieder gebockt


----------



## Conyo (1. Oktober 2009)

wieder mal ne Superrunde! Es geht halt einfach nichts über einen Nightride (auch wenn's regnet...)
@Jojo: schön, dass nicht mehr passiert ist! ;-)


----------



## jojolintzi (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich schließe daraus, dass s noch gut angefangen hat zu schütten?
PF, typisch, ihr dürft in nassen Sachen weiterfahren, und ich muss heim...
Aber hat mit gefallen,auf ein neues


----------



## pagan (1. Oktober 2009)

Na dafür bekommst du jetzt den Freischwimmer  

schee wars, gerne wieder....


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es jetzt am WE mit ne Tour aus?

Samstag bevorzugt. Sonntag habe ich nur bis 14 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd mich morgen gern einer Tour anschließen. Am Liebsten um die Mittagszeit, ca 3h lang und gern 10% langsamer als letzte Woche mit würfelradler und hebolaco.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Oktober 2009)

musste bissle ausbremsen die zwei, manchmal zumindest


----------



## fkschuhm (3. Oktober 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> Ich würd mich morgen gern einer Tour anschließen. Am Liebsten um die Mittagszeit, ca 3h lang und gern 10% langsamer als letzte Woche mit würfelradler und hebolaco.



Ich würde jetzt dann so zwischen 1130 und 1200 ab Erlenstegen los fahren. 3h klingt gut, über die Geschwindigkeit werden wir uns einigen ;-)
bin jett dann noch ca. 1 Stunde online


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Oktober 2009)

Schade das heute nix zusammengekommen ist. War eine traumhafte Herbstrunde.
So kann es von mir aus den Winter über bleiben.


----------



## Florian (3. Oktober 2009)

Mist - zu spät gesehen.

Ich hab mir das Rennrad genommen und ziemlich über den Wind geflucht!


----------



## Conyo (3. Oktober 2009)

Tour für morgen ist geplant (falls Wetter mitspielt) - wer hätte Bock?
Start ab Pommelsbrunn, Wanderparkplatz um 11 Uhr - ca. 30 Kilometer mit 1000 HM. Je nach belieben ist die geplante Route auch variierbar.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2009)

der Parkplatz ist übrigens an der Arzloher Straße, nach der Bahnunterführung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## benwo (3. Oktober 2009)

schade, das ist mir dann doch ein bissschen weit weg


----------



## Conyo (3. Oktober 2009)

@Ben: vielleicht ergibt sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft. Wo könnte man(n) Dich aufsammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (3. Oktober 2009)

irgendwo in Nbg wäre kein Problem


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2009)

@ben: schick mir mal ne PM wg. morgen, dann klappt das schon.
Und die Stecker vom Conrad sind die hier:
734898   E08-CA3A1A-FL0200C1-XA500-AC M. 2M 
735210   E08-CB3A1A-FL0200C1-XA500-AC M. 2M 

Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen nochmal ein Paar bestellen, wenn du auch welche willst, sag was.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Oktober 2009)

Morgen kommt um 14:00 jemand. Mist. Also wenn dann starte ich erst danach noch schnell zwei Stündlein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2009)

Joar, war ne nette Runde heute  Zwar nur 40km, aber dafür permanent bergauf-bergab mit ausreichend technischen Trails drin.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Oktober 2009)

Und ich war nicht dabei. 

Dafür bin ich heute mein HT losgeworden. Zeit wieder ein Zweitrad zammzubasteln. 
Der Winter ist lang und wenn ich nicht bald wieder irgendwas bauen kann krieg ich die Krise.

Wie sieht es die Woche mit ab und zu mal einer gemütlichen Runde aus?


----------



## benwo (5. Oktober 2009)

jau, die 40km waren doch recht hart erarbeitet.

unter der Woche eher spontan mal abends, aber es ist ja um halb 8 bald schon dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (5. Oktober 2009)

na dann bin ich froh, dass ihr das mit dem "hart" erarbeitet auch so seht ;-)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand lust morgen mal ausserhalb vom dotag abends ne runde am buck oder so zu drehen? so vllt 1800 ?


----------



## speedy_j (5. Oktober 2009)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> hat jemand lust morgen mal ausserhalb vom dotag abends ne runde am buck oder so zu drehen? so vllt 1800 ?



geht auch 1700 und dann zügig?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Oktober 2009)

nee, 1700 schaff ich nicht - sorry


----------



## Conyo (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit am *Sonntag, 11. Oktober* eine Tour am Ochsenkopf/ Fichtelgebirge zu drehen? Angedacht ist eine gemütliche Tour. 

Und wie immer: vorausgesetzt Wetter passt!


----------



## DL4DAN (5. Oktober 2009)

Wann soll denn die Tour am Sonntag starten ?


----------



## Conyo (6. Oktober 2009)

Denke mal nicht vor 10.00 Uhr. Ist aber noch verhandelbar


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2009)

mal was ganz anderes und nebenbei:

Für den Red Bull Road Rage am 10.10.2009 am Moritzberg werden noch dringend Streckenposten gesucht. Wer also Zeit und Lust hat bitte dringend melden:

ralf.haselmann(ät)wed.de

sorry, dass ich den thread ein wenig versaue, aber die not ist gross und hier sind ja viele Nbgler


----------



## taly (6. Oktober 2009)

Diesen Donnerstag soll es ja recht warscheinlich regnen. Sollen wir die Do Tour vielleicht auf den Mittwoch vorverlegen, damit das Ganze nicht in Wasser fällt?


----------



## mario1982 (6. Oktober 2009)

taly schrieb:


> Diesen Donnerstag soll es ja recht warscheinlich regnen. Sollen wir die Do Tour vielleicht auf den Mittwoch vorverlegen, damit das Ganze nicht in Wasser fällt?







Ja das ist mal ein Vorschlag. Machst deinem Namen (Schönwetterfahrer) ja alle Ehre. Wenn man den Wetterbericht so anschaut, kommen mir mit dem Mittwoch bestimmt besser weg. Donnerstag riecht es schon förmlich nach Regen. Also ich wäre schon mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojolintzi (6. Oktober 2009)

Uhrzeit wie immer?
also hört sich auf jeden fall gut an, allerdings kann es sein, dass ich zwischendurch abbrechen muss. 
=> ab 1 ne stunde oder auch 2 freiwilliges schwimmtraining, dann kurz danach noch schulsport der mittlerweile auch wieder gut anstrengend ist, und dann noch 3 stunden biken?
sollte ich das durchhalten, bin ich am nächsten tag auf jeden fall matsch 

Also bitte nicht auf mich warten, kann sein dass ich mir das doch nicht antun will


----------



## taly (6. Oktober 2009)

jojolintzi schrieb:


> => ab 1 ne stunde oder auch 2 freiwilliges schwimmtraining



Das Schwimmtraining hast du doch beim letzten Mal auch während dem Biken hinbekommen... 

18:00 Uhr, wie am Donnerstag, würde mir gut passen.

@Mario
wie letztens schon erwähnt hab ich nicht mal viel dagegen wenn es während einer Tour anfängt zu regnen, aber im Regen loszufahren ist mir dann doch zuviel...


----------



## jojolintzi (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Schwimmtraining ist diesmal präventiv


----------



## Conyo (7. Oktober 2009)

ich bin heute voraussichtlich länger im Büro und schaffe es leider nicht!


----------



## pagan (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> ich bin heute voraussichtlich länger im Büro und schaffe es leider nicht!



/me too... Und morgen auch 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (7. Oktober 2009)

Nachste woche bin ich auch wieder dabei! Hab heute schon mein schwimmtraining absolviert. Hab auch jede menge Fische gesehn  seeigel und quallen. Freu mich schon auf nachste woche, endlich mal wieder biken!
Hoffe mal ihr hattet heute ne tolle tour!


----------



## jojolintzi (7. Oktober 2009)

Jop, auch wenn wir nur zu viert waren, wir hatten spaß


----------



## taly (7. Oktober 2009)

War spaßig und auch ziemlich anstrengend... 

Auf dem Rückweg sind wir mal zur Abwechslung ein paar der technischen Trails gefahren. War auch mal schön, auch wenn ich einen Überschlag nur verhindern konnte indem ich mit dem Bike zwischen den Beinen den Abhang runtergelaufen bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (7. Oktober 2009)

taly schrieb:


> War spaßig und auch ziemlich anstrengend...
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg sind wir mal zur Abwechslung ein paar der technischen Trails gefahren. War auch mal schön, auch wenn ich einen Überschlag nur verhindern konnte indem ich mit dem Bike zwischen den Beinen den Abhang runtergelaufen bin...




 hehe...

war wohl dann doch schon zuuuu dunkel für solche trails. hat aber auf jedenfall spass gemacht.
wenn jemand lust hat am samstag ne runde zum moritzberg zu drehen, der soll einfach mal bescheid geben. wollte so gegen 15.00 uhr losfahren und am moritzberg beim downhillrennen  bissal zuschauen...


----------



## Conyo (8. Oktober 2009)

-> bis jetzt sieht das Wetter für heute ja ganz entspannt aus.
Von meiner Seite aus, fällt der heutige Tiergarten-Ride aber aus. Bin diese Woche einfach länger im Büro.

Wegen Ochsenkopf: fällt wohl ins Wasser. Ich poste aber nochmals was, wenn es konkreter wird. Die nahende Kaltfront mit Regen verheißt nichts gutes ...


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Oktober 2009)

Fährt heute jd. am TG?


----------



## orchknurz (8. Oktober 2009)

ich sollte auch mal langsam wieder anfangen zu fahren.... momentan bin ich nur mit alten karren beschäftigt...
@MTBermLus der Kadett B ist fertig  und wird nun verkauft
meinen dicken Ford trimme ich auf Death Proof d.h. komplett Mattschwarz Lackieren und auf der Haube den totenkopf mit Blitz Lackieren...der V8 Motor war auch schon in der Mucki Bude (Edelbrock+Holley usw... und säuft wie ein loch
heute ist mir noch ein Kadett C zugelaufen---mal gucken was ich daraus mache


----------



## speedy_j (9. Oktober 2009)

jemand interesse an einer zügigen runde vom tg aus, gegen 16 uhr? 
dauer ca. 2 stunden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Oktober 2009)

Mist schaffe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich schon wieder....

radelt heute wer mal Richtung Roadrage?


----------



## mario1982 (10. Oktober 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder....
> 
> radelt heute wer mal Richtung Roadrage?






habe am mittwoch schon mal angefragt, doch bisher nur eine antwort. ich hoffe das wetter passt, dann werd ich um 15.00 uhr losfahren. wenn du lust hast und 15.00 uhr dir passt, dann rufen wir uns halt mal zam...


----------



## norman68 (10. Oktober 2009)

15 Uhr findest das nicht etwas spät? Bist du da bist ist der Event schon vorbei.


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2009)

mag morgen jemand mitfahren?

heroldsberg - schnaittach - hersbruck - moritzberg - tiergarten. sind um die 70 -80km mit ca. 1500hm. +an/abreise
start zwischen 11 und 12, aufgrund der doch schon kälteren temperaturen ohne großartige pausen und flüssiges tempo.


----------



## mario1982 (10. Oktober 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder....
> 
> radelt heute wer mal Richtung Roadrage?





norman68 schrieb:


> 15 Uhr findest das nicht etwas spät? Bist du da bist ist der Event schon vorbei.




also die finalläufe sollen laut homepage red bull bis 17.00 uhr laufen...


----------



## mario1982 (10. Oktober 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mag morgen jemand mitfahren?
> 
> heroldsberg - schnaittach - hersbruck - moritzberg - tiergarten. sind um die 70 -80km mit ca. 1500hm. +an/abreise
> start zwischen 11 und 12, aufgrund der doch schon kälteren temperaturen ohne großartige pausen und flüssiges tempo.





also ich wäre schon dabei, aber ob ich es bis 12.00uhr schaffe...
morgen ist um 11.00 uhr in kalchreuth ein mtb- rennen (von privat). ich weiss nicht wielange es geht, aber ist nichts grosses. könnt ihr nicht auf 13.00 uhr verlegen, dann würd ich es auch noch schaffen... 

kaklchreuth ist doch nicht so weit weg von heroldberg, oder?


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Oktober 2009)

Wegen Roadrage überlege ich noch. Mal kucken wie ich hier fertig werde.

Morgen kann ich auch nicht. Man, war schon seit Samstag nicht mehr Radln.


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> also ich wäre schon dabei, aber ob ich es bis 12.00uhr schaffe...
> morgen ist um 11.00 uhr in kalchreuth ein mtb- rennen (von privat). ich weiss nicht wielange es geht, aber ist nichts grosses. könnt ihr nicht auf 13.00 uhr verlegen, dann würd ich es auch noch schaffen...
> 
> kaklchreuth ist doch nicht so weit weg von heroldberg, oder?



zeitlich bin ich flexibel, allerdings rechne ich mit locker 4 stunden fahrzeit. deswegen möchte ich nicht allzu spät los.


----------



## shutupandride (10. Oktober 2009)

ich fohr in kalchers ers renna und dernooch gits ern broodn in günderschbüll bamm fürsaddl.


----------



## shutupandride (10. Oktober 2009)

bisd derbei, mario?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (10. Oktober 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> bisd derbei, mario?






jo bin ich. hast noch was von dem zeug.
ist es sicher morgen und fahren wir mit den bikes hin?


----------



## taly (14. Oktober 2009)

Morgen haben wir ja richtig knackige Temperaturen...

Habt ihr eure Bikes (und euch) bereits winterfest gemacht?


----------



## orchknurz (15. Oktober 2009)

wenn jemand die ersten flocken sehen möchte dann sollte er/sie heute zum Moritzberg fahren...
evtl. dreh ich heut ne runde

möchte jemand beim Winterpokal teilnehmen?


----------



## Conyo (15. Oktober 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> wenn jemand die ersten flocken sehen möchte dann sollte er/sie heute zum Moritzberg fahren...
> evtl. dreh ich heut ne runde
> 
> möchte jemand beim Winterpokal teilnehmen?


 

-> na ich will mitmachen beim Winterpokal! 

@taly: Rad ist noch nicht winterfest, aber hoffentlich die Klamotten


----------



## benwo (15. Oktober 2009)

was ist der Winterpokal?
Ich werde auch am TG vorbeischauen


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2009)

wer ist der tollste Winter-MTBler oder http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

MfG
Stefan


----------



## jojolintzi (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich zeih heute mal den Schwanz ein, bzw macht er das bei diesen Temperaturen eigentlich selbst, schweinerei... ) ich mag diese infantlien Witze )

@ Conyo, wann kann man heute mal bei euch vorbeischauen, war gestern da aber da war von euch niemand da


----------



## Conyo (15. Oktober 2009)

hey jojo,
bin um 18.00 Uhr zu Hause. Flo und ich waren gestern mit den Hunden unterwegs und deshalb nicht da!

Bis später -


----------



## taly (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, da habe ich extra das warme Zeug eingepackt und muss jetzt doch noch länger in der Arbeit bleiben.

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (15. Oktober 2009)

@jojo du kommst zu uns?
wollte jetzt dann zum Moritzberg fahren, der is schon komplett weiß .....
ich warte mal auf Madame 


hatte vor dieses jahr wieder unter dem Namen NÜRNBERGER EISBRECHER eine fleissige Gruppe zu bilden - nur ob ich fleissig bin steht momentan wohl sehr in frage

Grüsse Flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Oktober 2009)

Draußen ist es weiß und das Mitte October. Als mich zieht es seit knapp zwei Wochen nicht nach draußen. Bin faul und leicht angeschlagen.

Wird aber schon wieder werden. Werde den winter auch nach Lust radeln. Nicht nach "ich muss jetzt trainieren". 
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja eh bald gaaanz viel Zeit.


----------



## benwo (15. Oktober 2009)

wir waren dann doch immerhin zu zweit 

war auch keine große Runde, aber meinen Zehen inkl. Anfahrt und Heimreise ein bisschen viel. Da war das Duschen richtig schmerzhaft.


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> wir waren dann doch immerhin zu zweit
> 
> war auch keine große Runde, aber meinen Zehen inkl. Anfahrt und Heimreise ein bisschen viel. Da war das Duschen richtig schmerzhaft.




also für meine finger war es eindeutig zu kalt. habe grade noch die haustüre unten aufbekommen
meine finger haben sich gar nicht gut angefühlt. hat ne halbe std. gedauert bis der beisende schmerz weg war
2 std. sind anscheinend doch zu viel bei solchen temperaturen


----------



## orchknurz (19. Oktober 2009)

Winterpokal 2009/2010 bei den Nürnberger Eisbrecher sind noch 2 plätze frei
Gruß Flo


----------



## orchknurz (19. Oktober 2009)

1 platz ist noch frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (19. Oktober 2009)

das Team Nürnberger Eisbrecher steht nun und geht zum 2. mal beim Winterpokal an den Start....
wie sieht es mit den NorisIceRiders, habt ihr dieses Jahr wieder Lust ?
es wäre toll wenn sich mehrere Teams in Nürnberg + Umgebung bilden würden

Happy Trails,
Flo


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2009)

Donnerstag 18.00Uhr Tiergarten?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sind wir am start

hat jemand ein xt kettenblatt 44-4 und braucht dieses nicht ?


----------



## Yeti777 (21. Oktober 2009)

Team NorisIceRiders steht scho fast, sind scho 3 werden bestimmt noch voll.
Morgen viel Spaß


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm morgen ein Rad mit, wenn's net regnet, bin ich um 18.00Uhr am Tiergarten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mario1982 (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin bleib morgen auch mal weg. 
versuch mich mal auf vier rädern (kartfahren in schwabach). 
ist nicht so kalt ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> versuch mich mal auf vier rädern (kartfahren in schwabach).
> ist nicht so kalt ;-)



wäre eigentlich auch mal wieder ein Plan. Schwabach ist sowieso die bessere Kartbahn im Großraum Nürnberg.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (22. Oktober 2009)

-> bin auch draußen, da immernoch krank


----------



## hebolaco (22. Oktober 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> -> bin auch draußen, da immernoch krank




Gute Besserung ! Gruß Hebolaco


http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9588


----------



## orchknurz (22. Oktober 2009)

Heiko du hast urlaub ?
würde heute jemand zum TG kommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (22. Oktober 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> -> bin auch draußen, da immernoch krank



schließe mich heute erkältungsbedingt conyo an.

nächste woche dann wieder. 

@conyo: gute besserung!
@rest: viel spaß heute abend!


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> würde heute jemand zum TG kommen??



ich inzwischen nicht mehr... Nachts im Regen fahren ist nicht sooo toll.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hebolaco (22. Oktober 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Heiko du hast urlaub ?
> würde heute jemand zum TG kommen??



Urlaub habe ich keinen,wie kommst darauf. 
Bin meine Runde heute schon gefahren.Wie sieht es morgen bei Dir aus, ne Runde mit dem Rennrad? können uns ja beim Stadler treffen.   Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Oktober 2009)

War heute Vor/Nachmittag schon am Tg unterwegs. Stellenweise echt ne rutschige Angelegenheit.  Im Dunkeln? Nee danke.


----------



## mario1982 (23. Oktober 2009)

halli hallo
@alex
bist du am sonntag um 11.00uhr in brunn beim rennen am start? 
wenn ja, fahren wir wieder zusammen hin?
meld dich mal

gruss mario


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2009)

fährt heute jemand mit ne lockere runde? kalchreuth evt.


----------



## benwo (24. Oktober 2009)

Bock hätte ich


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2009)

aber?


----------



## hebolaco (24. Oktober 2009)

fahre heute ne kleine lockere runde im steinbrüchlein, jemand lust sich anzuschließen. so ca 14:30 (etwa 40km forstwege) oder morgen ne runde mit dem rennrad ca 11:00 (etwa 80 km)     gruß hebolaco

http://www.trail.ch/witze.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2009)

hebolaco schrieb:


> fahre heute ne kleine lockere runde im steinbrüchlein, jemand lust sich anzuschließen. so ca 14:30 (etwa 40km forstwege) oder morgen ne runde mit dem rennrad ca 11:00 (etwa 80 km)     gruß hebolaco
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/witze.htm




14.00 uhr sind wir am tiegarten los...
tiergarten- kalchreuth weng die trails abgeklappert und zurück. waren 4 stunden unterwegs. war ganz ordentlich.
morgen würd ich schon gerne mitfahren, aber um 11.00uhr ist in brunn ein mtb-rennen und da wollte ich schon  mitfahren. ist nichts grosses. komm halt auch. treffpunkt um 10.15uhr tiergarten...

gruss mario


----------



## hebolaco (24. Oktober 2009)

@mario1982 bei mir waren es nur ca 3h. mehr als ich wollte, aber kennst das ja. 
bei mir waren es so 30% trails-anteil rest forstautobahn.
was ist das für ein rennen, erzähl mal was darüber ? ist dein vater auch dabei ?
gruß heiko


----------



## benwo (24. Oktober 2009)

wir sind auch einige Autobahnen gefahren, sonst wären wir nie in Kalchreuth angekommen 
Ich konnte mich beim besten Willen nimmer an die Trails erinnern die wir damals gefahren sind Heiko.


----------



## hebolaco (25. Oktober 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> wir sind auch einige Autobahnen gefahren, sonst wären wir nie in Kalchreuth angekommen
> Ich konnte mich beim besten Willen nimmer an die Trails erinnern die wir damals gefahren sind Heiko.



hi benwo, meinst du in karlchreuth ? kein problem fahren wir halt noch mal.


----------



## benwo (25. Oktober 2009)

in  Kalchreuth haben wir uns recht lange ausgetobt, aber damals sind wir doch auch von Ziegelstein da raus auf recht vielen Trails gefahren.


----------



## hebolaco (25. Oktober 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> in  Kalchreuth haben wir uns recht lange ausgetobt, aber damals sind wir doch auch von Ziegelstein da raus auf recht vielen Trails gefahren.



@benwo.wenn du mal lust und zeit hast, können wir ja mal ne runde drehen. gruß heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (25. Oktober 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> halli hallo
> @alex
> bist du am sonntag um 11.00uhr in brunn beim rennen am start?
> wenn ja, fahren wir wieder zusammen hin?
> ...



wie war des rennen?


----------



## mario1982 (26. Oktober 2009)

moin jungs.
habe kurzfristig urlaub bekommen. hat heute jemand lust ne runde mit mtb oder rr zu drehen?
wollte spätestens um 11.00uhr los


----------



## mario1982 (26. Oktober 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wie war des rennen?





hi alex

bin paar minunten später da gewesen, da ich ich irgendwo bei lauf am holz ganz weit hinten in den wald bin und mich da etwas verfahren habe
die haben aber zum glück noch gewartet
waren so ca. 12 starter. um mich diesmal nicht wieder zu verfahren, bin ich immer hinterm rainer geblieben (also auf letzter position), doch in der letzten runde hab ich dann noch mal 4 plätze gut gemacht. rainer hat mich dann darauf hingewiesen, das ich doch hinter ihm bleiben sollte. hat sich bissl geärgert, das ich noch in der letzten runde vorbei bin...

war ganz lustig...

fährst du am sonntag, 29. november in fädd das crossrennen mit?


----------



## shutupandride (26. Oktober 2009)

hätt schon bock.
geile strecke, aber der veranstalter (rsc fürth) verlangt relativ viel startgeld (15-20öre) und das rennen dauert nur 30min....
mal sehen.
am wochenende davor ist strullendorf (bei bamberg), gleiches problem: geile strecke, aber nur etwa 30min renndauer...


----------



## FanFan_MTB (26. Oktober 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:
			
		

> geile strecke, aber der veranstalter (rsc fürth) verlangt relativ viel startgeld (15-20öre) und das rennen dauert nur 30min....


 
Hast du mal ein paar Infos dazu.
Ich finde irgendwie keine Internetseite des rsc Fürth


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2009)

FanFan_MTB schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein paar Infos dazu.
> Ich finde irgendwie keine Internetseite des rsc Fürth



da gabs bisher nie viele Infos. 
Bisher war's so: Rennen ist im Fürther Stadtwald am Hotel Forsthaus, Start für Jedermann-Rennen gegen 9.30 oder 10.00Uhr, Lizenz-Herrn dann ab 14.00Uhr. Dazwischen noch Junioren, Damen etc. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mario1982 (27. Oktober 2009)

FanFan_MTB schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein paar Infos dazu.
> Ich finde irgendwie keine Internetseite des rsc Fürth





hm...
die homepage des rsc fädd kannst in die tonne treten.
hab hier einen link mit den ganzen rennen.


http://www.rad-net.de/html/termine/2010/terminkalender-cross10_1.pdf

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/cross/deutschlandcup.htm&menuid=140

kann im laufe der woche noch mal was genaueres schicken

30min sind natürlich nicht so doll, bei 15-20 startgeld. fahr ma die strecke dann einfach noch mal ab


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> fahr ma die strecke dann einfach noch mal ab



Das klappt nicht: die Strecke ging bisher ein Stück durch eine eingezäunte Schonung, die dann eben an zwei Stellen aufgemacht wird und nach dem Rennen sofort wieder zu. Teilweise hatten sie auch Baumstämme etc. in ein paar Trails gelegt, dass eben niemand mehr die Rennstrecke abfährt.

Bemerkungen über den Sinn erspare ich mir mal, sonst reg' ich mich nur unnötig auf.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## FanFan_MTB (27. Oktober 2009)

> kann im laufe der woche noch mal was genaueres schicken


 
Mich interressiert v.a. der Streckenverlauf.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

FanFan_MTB schrieb:


> Mich interressiert v.a. der Streckenverlauf.



den können wir am Wochenende oder unter der Woche mal abfahren. Im wesentlichen war es bisher der Trimmdich-Pfad am Hotel Forsthaus mit ein paar zusätzlichen Ecken drin.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (28. Oktober 2009)

ist morgen jemand um 18.00 uhr am tiergarten? wetter dürfte auch ok sein. 
also ich werde auf jedenfall fahren...


----------



## bike_schrat (28. Oktober 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> ist morgen jemand um 18.00 uhr am tiergarten? wetter dürfte auch ok sein.
> also ich werde auf jedenfall fahren...



werde rad einpacken und hoffen, dass das meeting morgen nicht zu lange dauert. wenn letzteres klappt, bin ich auch vor ort.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde wohl wieder nicht dabei sein. 

Aber hat am WE jemand Zeit? Bissle ne kleine Tour fahren oder so technische Sachen üben.
 Brauch erst noch ne bessere Radlhose für die Jahreszeit. Meine Lange ist ausgeleiert und die 3/4 mir ab 10°C zu frisch. Keine Lust mir wieder den Charakter zu verkühlen. Hatte ich erst.

PS: Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich diese Übergangszeit nicht leiden kann?

Achja, ab nächster Woche habe ich wohl auch Vor/Mittags Zeit zum Radln.


----------



## taly (29. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei =).


----------



## bike_schrat (29. Oktober 2009)

sorry, aber das wird nix mehr heute... schon zu spät um 18 uhr am start zu sein. :-(


----------



## mario1982 (30. Oktober 2009)

moin moin
fahre heute um ca.16.00uhr ne schnellere runde zum moritzberg und zurück. wenn jemand lust und zeit hat...
gestern waren wieder haufen leute am start. hätten auch gut drei gruppen machen können, so viel waren wir


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Oktober 2009)

was geht am Wochenende zam? Fränkische, Fichtelgebirge?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shutupandride (30. Oktober 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> moin moin
> fahre heute um ca.16.00uhr ne schnellere runde zum moritzberg und zurück. wenn jemand lust und zeit hat...
> gestern waren wieder haufen leute am start. hätten auch gut drei gruppen machen können, so viel waren wir



alles pussies, ausser wir ...


----------



## bike_schrat (30. Oktober 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> was geht am Wochenende zam? Fränkische, Fichtelgebirge?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Haare schneiden, einkaufen, Schrank schleppen, ne Geburtstagsfeier, ...

Daher nix großes. Morgen Nachmittag ne lockere  Runde Steinbrüchlein. Entweder Techniktrainig mit dem Fahrrad ohne Sattel oder falls noch wer Lust hat Trails & Technik mit Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Oktober 2009)

Letzteres hört sich doch gut an. Melde dich einfach.


----------



## bike_schrat (30. Oktober 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Letzteres hört sich doch gut an. Melde dich einfach.



...werde einfach sehen, dass ich 13:30 Uhr vor Ort bin. Und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## bike_schrat (30. Oktober 2009)

Ha! Planänderung. Habe eben ganz oldschoolmäßig einen unerwarteten Anruf bekommen zu ner Buckrunde "auf schwierigen Wegen". Da konnte ich einfach nicht "Nein" sagen. ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (30. Oktober 2009)

was sind schwierige wege? trial?


----------



## bike_schrat (31. Oktober 2009)

nee, einfach halt nicht waldautobahn sondern mit nem leichten technischen anspruch. nehm enduro und keinen trialer. einfach ein bißchen ruhig und gemütlich fahren und manchmal halt aus dem sattel raus. für dich denke ich alles kein problem.


----------



## shutupandride (3. November 2009)

Mittwoch abend 20.00h tiergarten-eingang, ca 2h nightride.
wer hat böcke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (4. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Mittwoch abend 20.00h tiergarten-eingang, ca 2h nightride.
> wer hat böcke?



dabei! (wenn's net regnet) 

dafür is bei mir am donnerstagabend nix mit der klassischen ibc runde.


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2009)

bei mir a nix do, sondern heit.
vllt verschieben wir ja das zeug komplett auf mi 20h, oder do 2o, oder oder oder....
ach mir wurscht, hauptsache einen tag pro woche abends a bissla rollern.
bis dann!


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. November 2009)

bei mir wird's frühestens Freitag was oder dann am Wochenende, viel Spass heute.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (4. November 2009)

Morgen wieder mal Abendrunde an der *Alten Veste *?

Treffpunkt 17:30 (oder 18:00)


----------



## benwo (4. November 2009)

Bin dabei, 17:30 an der Veste


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. November 2009)

Damn, und ich bin morgen in München, eher open-end...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. November 2009)

Tagsüber hat wahrscheinlich niemand Zeit oder?

Gemütlich rumrollern, hüpfen üben was auch immer......

Jetzt bin ich erst 3 Tage ohne Job und mir fällt schon die Decke auf den Kopf........f***

Wenn zuminest Frühling oder Sommer wäre!


----------



## mario1982 (4. November 2009)

Ja wie? 
Frühling, Sommer...sind doch alles ausreden.
Willst du damit sagen, das wir im tiefsten Winter sind?
Also  ich fahre morgen früh ne runde mit dem Rennradl.
Wenn jemand Lust hat...
Fahre aber schon um 07.00Uhr los ***lach***   
Noch jemand Lust?

@alex oder wer lust hat
wollte am Samstag oder Sonntag  ne Tour mir dem Mtb fahren. Lockere Tour so 100Km  evt.!! Bissl Grundlage!!!


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. November 2009)

Hab kein Rennradl. 

Im tiefsten Winter sind wir nicht, aber ich hasse dieses Wetter.


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2009)

herr mario:
ja muss ich mal mit der chefin bereden, grundsätzlich hab ich natürlich immer bock, ich meld mich mal morgen abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taly (5. November 2009)

Bei der Veste war ich noch nicht. Das muss ich mir glatt mal anschauen .

Komme auch um 17:30 (Treffpunkt bei der Gaststätte?).


----------



## benwo (5. November 2009)

direkt vor der Gaststätte ist ein kleiner Parkplatz, da treffen wir uns immer.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. November 2009)

War heute bis jetzt im Stadtwald unterwegs. Die Trails sind stellenweise erstaunlich trocken. Also für den vielen Regen die letzte Zeit.


----------



## mario1982 (5. November 2009)

abeeeeend
habe morgen urlaub und wollte vormittags eine grössere tour fahren. schön locker, keine raserei...
jemand bock?


----------



## orchknurz (5. November 2009)

Mario wo und wann willst du fahren ??? 
ich hab zwar morgen einiges zu erledigen aber so 3std. wollte ich auch fahren-schnaittach und Co.
Grüsse Flo


----------



## mario1982 (7. November 2009)

moin moin

hat schon jemand was von dem marathon gehört? 

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/

alex vielleicht?


----------



## bike_schrat (7. November 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> hat schon jemand was von dem marathon gehört?
> 
> ...



Da sind von den zabotrails-Leuten mal ein - zwei mitgefahren wenn ich mich nicht irre. Gglaube es waren der ziegenzüchter und der elch.


----------



## speedy_j (7. November 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> @alex oder wer lust hat
> wollte am Samstag oder Sonntag  ne Tour mir dem Mtb fahren. Lockere Tour so 100Km  evt.!! Bissl Grundlage!!!



steht das noch? wenn ja, wohin?
hätte für morgen interesse, da es heute noch mal nach osternohe geht.


----------



## shutupandride (7. November 2009)

mario1982 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> hat schon jemand was von dem marathon gehört?
> 
> ...



ja, davon hab ich schon gehört, soll eher eine highspeed-strecke sein. flache strecke, viel schotter, kaum trails.
also eher eine fade angelegenheit . 
ein crossrad reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (9. November 2009)

Die Woche ist zwar noch ganz frisch, muss aber schon wieder ans Wochenende denken 

Wer hätte Lust am Sonntag ne längere Ausfahrt (so lange es halt kälte-technisch geht) zu machen:
z.B. Tiergarten - Richtung Moritzberg - Entenberg...

Wäre super wenn mal wieder was größeres zusammen geht! Außerdem wird's Zeit, dass ich mein Fully einweihe


----------



## benwo (9. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad 

Wenns kältetechnisch geht würde ich am Sonntag mitfahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2009)

Hm, Sonntag, da bin ich evtl. Motocross-fahren. Schau mer mal, ob das klappt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mario1982 (10. November 2009)

@ alex
bei mir wird diese woche nichts mit biken. nächste auch noch nicht. habe mir samstag nacht  mein handgelenk angebrochen. 2 wochen fall ich auf jedenfall aus, dann schau ma mal weiter. war verdacht auf kahnbeinbruch, hat sich jedoch heute nicht bestätigt. glück gehabt...!
bin schon so ein pechvogel. im april hatte ich mir doch erst alle drei ausenbänder gerissen gehabt..., als ob das nicht schon genug wäre in diesem jahr. ist echt zum :kotz:


----------



## shutupandride (10. November 2009)

schei*sse, mann.
bist gegern baum gfahrn oder was???


----------



## bike_schrat (10. November 2009)

gute besserung, mario!
ja, was hast du denn angestellt...?

am rande:
wer in sachen fahrtechnik üben möchte: da gibts jetzt wohl ibc-lehrvideos dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431083


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. November 2009)

Also das Wetter ist mal wieder zum Eierlegen....

Ja, hoffentlich geht am WE was zum. Kann mich alleine im Moment überhaupt nicht aufraffen. Vielleicht mal 1-2stündlein Stadtwaldtrails und was wars auch schon. Mehr wirds in den letzen Wochen nicht.

Aber vielleicht frierts mich mit der neuen Hose nicht mehr so. 

PS: drückt mir für Donnerstag die Daumen bitte....Mia und bike_schrat dürften wissen wofür.


----------



## mario1982 (10. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schei*sse, mann.
> bist gegern baum gfahrn oder was???




richtig schei...sse.
ich sag lieber nicht wobei es passiert ist, aber beim biken kann ich ausschliessen.
es war ein verdam..mter boxsack und ich habe solche schon tagelang bearbeitet, doch nie etwas verstaucht oder gar gebrochen. vielleicht mal die knochen blutig gewesen, weil ohne handschuhe geboxt, aber das wars scho wieder. naja, da muss ich jetzt durch
in 2 wochen bin ich wieder fit und die pause ist vielleicht ( nein ist sie nicht!!! ) auch mal ganz gut...

viel spass beim schwitzen jungs


----------



## Conyo (10. November 2009)

@ Mario: ich sage nur Scooter und Blümchen heute im Spinning. 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Conyo (10. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also das Wetter ist mal wieder zum Eierlegen....
> 
> Ja, hoffentlich geht am WE was zum. Kann mich alleine im Moment überhaupt nicht aufraffen. Vielleicht mal 1-2stündlein Stadtwaldtrails und was wars auch schon. Mehr wirds in den letzen Wochen nicht.
> 
> ...



Daumen sind gedrückt!


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. November 2009)

Danke.

Nettes Fully. Nur vom Feinsten wie.  
Meines befindet sich gerade in der Umbauphase. (mal wieder ) Irgendwas muss man ja machen.


----------



## bike_schrat (10. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also das Wetter ist mal wieder zum Eierlegen....
> 
> Ja, hoffentlich geht am WE was zum. Kann mich alleine im Moment überhaupt nicht aufraffen. Vielleicht mal 1-2stündlein Stadtwaldtrails und was wars auch schon. Mehr wirds in den letzen Wochen nicht.
> 
> ...



...und ich drücke natürlich auch kräftig mit! Kann also nur klappen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. November 2009)

Wird schon werden. Danke.

Schaut mal....





Dabei wäre mir Sonntag lieber gewesen.


----------



## shutupandride (11. November 2009)

na dann gute besserung, mario.
und bis in zwei wochen.

...hat jmd diesen donnerstag bock auf einen nachtritt???
ob 18 oder 29 oder 20h ist mir wurscht, sollten halt zwischen 2 und drei stunden werden.


----------



## taly (11. November 2009)

Wünsche dir auch gute Besserung Mario, und fang nicht zu früh mit der Belastung an... 

Letztes Mal haben wir was so halbscharig für Donnerstag Abend 18:00 an der alten Veste ausgemacht. Da werde ich dann mal hinradeln...


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2009)

also heute abend Veste? Das tät mir ja mal total gut passen  Ich schau auch vorbei.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (12. November 2009)

Stimmt, da war doch was 
Allerdings erst 18:30 , Ben kann nicht früher.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. November 2009)

Ich stecke mal das Ladegerät ein und versuche auch da zu sein. Wird aber eng zeitmäßig. Entweder bin ich gleich da oder gar nicht.


----------



## benwo (12. November 2009)

sehr gut.

Ich hoffe mal ich hab noch genug Saft in den Akkus, bin aber auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## shutupandride (12. November 2009)

wird bei mir heute leider nix. 
fahren die fürther jetzt immer do 18h bei der veste?
da bin ich sicher auch das ein oder andere mal am start...
viel spass euch!


----------



## bike_schrat (12. November 2009)

Abend allerseits,

bei mir ist heut nicht viel mit Sport. Dafür habe ich eben das hier entdeckt - der Pizzaplauder in Nürnberg lebt wieder, super! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431814


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2009)

Erster, erster  Waren zu sechst, bei mir 37km, beim Rest etwas weiter...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## benwo (12. November 2009)

Sind aber nur 4 wieder zurück gekommen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust am Sonntag ne längere Ausfahrt (so lange es halt kälte-technisch geht) zu machen:
> z.B. Tiergarten - Richtung Moritzberg - Entenberg...
> 
> Wäre super wenn mal wieder was größeres zusammen geht! Außerdem wird's Zeit, dass ich mein Fully einweihe



*schubs*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (14. November 2009)

*wach*
heute?
12 - 13h - TG? Frage noch meine bessere Hälfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2009)

12:30?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379280&page=59

wolltest ja sowieso Fully testen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (14. November 2009)

hüpfen wollte ich aber nicht


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2009)

Können schon auch ne Tour fahren 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (14. November 2009)

dann raff ich mich mal auf. 
Bin heute etwas faul und träge. Kann sein, dass ich vor Langsamkeit umfalle - aber ist ja nichts neues 

Hast Du zufällig ein Entüftungsset für Shimano-Bremsen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2009)

Magura und Avid/Formula hätte ich im Angebot. 

und evtl. auch die dazu passende Bremse...

-- 

12.30 oder 13.00 Uhr? am Löwensaal?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (14. November 2009)

dann 12.45h am Löwensaal.

wg. der Bremse: Hinterradbremse ist entweder noch nicht "eingebremst" oder muss entlüftet werden.

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (14. November 2009)

Ach habt Ihr Euch jetzt heute zum Radln getroffen? 

Hätte wohl doch mal reinschauen sollen heute früh.

@Conyo

Shimanobremsen! Da sind die XTR auf dem Fully oder? Die sind am Anfang "komisch". Bei der XT ebenso. Keine Ahnung warum.
Entweder wirklich Luft drin oder spiel mal etwas mit Hebelweite- und Druckpunkteinstellungen. Aber müsste sich deine bessere Hälfte da nicht auskennen?
Ein richtiges Kit habe ich nicht aber eigentlich alles was man braucht. Muss man halt zu zweit machen. Nur habe ich es nicht in Nürnberg.

Theater mit Bremsscheiben kenne ich nur bei Shimano. Die Magura sind da irgndwie sorgloser. Selbst nach dem Leitungkürzen war alles noch wunderbar.
Bei Shimano geht bei sowas gleich die Welt unter. Keine Ahnung warum.

Meine Erfahrung. Kann aber auch an mir liegen. 

Ich will morgen weg radeln. Wohl nicht allzu lange. Bin glaube ich etwas angeschlagen. 2st oder so bissel Stadtwald Steinbrüchlein oder auch TG egal.


----------



## Conyo (14. November 2009)

@Andy: Danke - die Bremsen haben sich tatsächlich eingebremst. Druckpunkt ist viel besser als anfangs.
Auf dem Wave waren die Formula Oro drauf. Die waren von Anfang an spitzenmäßig.
Flo meinte aber, ich sollte mir für die XTR-Teile ein Entlüftungskit kaufen.

@Stefan & Nils: Schöne, entspannte Tour - genau das richtige für den Fully-Einstand! Super


----------



## bike_schrat (14. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @Conyo
> 
> Shimanobremsen! Da sind die XTR auf dem Fully oder? Die sind am Anfang "komisch". Bei der XT ebenso. Keine Ahnung warum.
> Entweder wirklich Luft drin oder spiel mal etwas mit Hebelweite- und Druckpunkteinstellungen. Aber müsste sich deine bessere Hälfte da nicht auskennen?
> ...



Hmh, also ich hab am XC-HT LX-Scheibenbremsen und bin sehr zufrieden. V.a. weil sie wirklich kaum Bedürfnis nach Entlüftung haben. Besser ist eigentlich nur die Avid BB7 ;-)
Die HR-Bremse habe ich seit fast 5 Jahren dran und noch nie entlüftet, Druckpunkt immer noch top. VR-Bremse habe ich auch nie entlüftet, nur einmal die komplette Bremsleitung ausgetauscht weil die alte einen Knick hatte. Z.T. spannende Aktion, aber ging.
Habe dafür den ca. 9 EUR teuren Shimano Scheibenbremsen Entlüftungskit verwendet, der lediglich aus Mineralöl, nem Schlauch und einen Plastikbeutel besteht. Keine Spritze etc. und nicht der 55 EUR teure Kit von Shimano. Muss man aber sicherlich sehen, wies bei ner XTR aussieht...


----------



## shutupandride (15. November 2009)

hey schrat: 
du hast doch die formula the one, hat die einen ähnlich "smoothen" druckpunkt wie die juicy, hst du die schonmal entlüftet (gefummel?!) und kann man für die das entlüftungskit der juicy genauso verwenden?
danke!


----------



## Yeti777 (15. November 2009)

tach leute, jemand lust heute um 13 uhr am tiergarten auf ne tour?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2009)

Déjà vu?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (15. November 2009)

naja gestern wars ja 12:45 ;-)


----------



## Tfrog (15. November 2009)

Moin, Moin,

wäre um 13.00 Uhr dabei. Treffpunkt vor dem Haupteingang?

Gruss thomas


----------



## Yeti777 (15. November 2009)

ja vorm Haupteingang


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> @Stefan & Nils: SchÃ¶ne, entspannte Tour - genau das richtige fÃ¼r den Fully-Einstand! Super



Hui, hast du ein neues gefedertes Spielzeug! Gratulation
Ich seh schon, ich hab eine Menge verpasst in der letzten Zeit!

Ich denke aber ich bin bald wieder dabei, allerdings ob ich dann gleich Euer Tempo mithalten kann, das weiss ich noch nichtâ¦
Ich hoffe das Wetter hÃ¤lt noch ein wenig, heute wars wirklich angenehm warm im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (15. November 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Ich denke aber ich bin bald wieder dabei, allerdings ob ich dann gleich Euer Tempo mithalten kann, das weiss ich noch nicht



...hattest Du das nicht auch letztes Mal gesagt und bist dann wenigstens Leuten wie mir locker davongefahren? Oder habe ich da etwas falsch im Hinterkopf? 

Freue mich auf jeden Fall, wenn Du wieder mit von der Partie bist.


----------



## bike_schrat (15. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hey schrat:
> du hast doch die formula the one, hat die einen ähnlich "smoothen" druckpunkt wie die juicy, hst du die schonmal entlüftet (gefummel?!) und kann man für die das entlüftungskit der juicy genauso verwenden?
> danke!



nee, der druckpunkt der the one ist schon besser als der von der juicy. außerdem hat sie nen ganzes stück mehr biss. wenn's geld nicht die rolle spielt empfehle ich defintiv die the one, die ist schon super von der leistung.
juicy hatte ich mal mit dem avid-entlüftungskit vom zabotrails-florian entlüftet. ging und hat auf den 2. versuch gepasst. die the one habe ich seit ca. 1,5 jahren und habe bislang noch nicht entlüftet. wirkt noch gut und freiwillig entlüfte ich normalerweise nicht (...auch wenn es sich bei DOT nach 1,5 jahren wahrscheinlich empfehlen würde. mineralöl scheint da wirklich stabiler zu sein).

habe inzwischen ein universal bleeding kit, das adapter für verschiedene bremssysteme hat (habe magura hs 33, avid, formula und shimano hydaulikmrensen ), habe ich aber bislang noch nicht verwendet.


----------



## Conyo (15. November 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Hui, hast du ein neues gefedertes Spielzeug! Gratulation
> Ich seh schon, ich hab eine Menge verpasst in der letzten Zeit!
> 
> Ich denke aber ich bin bald wieder dabei, allerdings ob ich dann gleich Euer Tempo mithalten kann, das weiss ich noch nicht
> Ich hoffe das Wetter hält noch ein wenig, heute wars wirklich angenehm warm im Wald.




DANKE! 

Freu mich, wenn Du mal wieder am Start bist!


----------



## Didi123 (15. November 2009)

Tfrog schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> wäre um 13.00 Uhr dabei. Treffpunkt vor dem Haupteingang?
> 
> Gruss thomas



was war los...?


----------



## shutupandride (15. November 2009)

Danke für die info, herr schrat!


----------



## bike_schrat (15. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Danke für die info, herr schrat!



bitte sehr, herr shutupandride!


----------



## bike_schrat (15. November 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Hui, hast du ein neues gefedertes Spielzeug! Gratulation
> Ich seh schon, ich hab eine Menge verpasst in der letzten Zeit!



...weil's mir gerade einfällt: wie geht's inzwischen eigentlich martins neuem federwegprojekt, blacksurf? Das klang ja enorm spannend.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...weil's mir gerade einfällt: wie geht's inzwischen eigentlich martins neuem federwegprojekt, blacksurf? Das klang ja enorm spannend.



*pfeif*  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2009)

psst!
mehr dazu beim plauder *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (17. November 2009)

Ich muss mich für Donnerstag Alte Veste abmelden.

Morgen = Mittwoch wäre Ok. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Tfrog (17. November 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> was war los...?



Jaja, echt ärgerlich. Hab ein wenig getrödelt. War leider erst um 20 nach am Tiergarten. Sorry. Ich hoffe, Du bist trotzdem gefahren.
Ich zahl dann das nächste Mal das Abschlussbier (oder den warmen Tee, wenn es noch einen Winter gibt)

Viele Grüsse Thomas


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. November 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Ich muss mich für Donnerstag Alte Veste abmelden.
> 
> Morgen = Mittwoch wäre Ok. Ist jemand dabei?



Morgen erstmal net, evtl. bin ich nochmal in München, heute war's immerhin der ICE um 18.55 heimwärts 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## benwo (18. November 2009)

ich komme die Woche auch nichtmehr zum radeln :-(

Sonntag wäre ich allerdings für (fast) alles zu haben


----------



## taly (18. November 2009)

Hat diese Woche noch jemand Lust auf einen Nightride am Donnerstag? Ich würde am Tiergarten oder an der Veste fahren...

Wenn keiner mitkommt muss ich alleine los und verirre mich bestimmt...  (siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432406 *g*)


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. November 2009)

morgen 18.30 an der Veste?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. November 2009)

könnte einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert haben:

"Rosins Restaurants - Ein Sternekoch räumt auf!

Restaurant "Die Alte Veste" 
24.11.2009, 22.10 Uhr (46 Min.)

Restaurantleiterin Marianne (50) ist besorgt: Der Umsatz der "Alten Veste" hat sich zwar unter dem neuen Chef gesteigert, doch im Winter fallen die Einnahmen des Biergartens weg. Und ob der neue Inhaber 30 Prozent Umsatzverlust ausgleichen kann - daran hat Marianne ihre Zweifel. Deswegen ruft sie Frank Rosin! Der Spitzenkoch nimmt Essen und Strukturen genau unter die Lupe und greift ein. Er will dem 200 Jahre alten Restaurant zu modernem Charme und einer vollen Kasse verhelfen."


und ja, es das Lokal an _der_ Alten Veste...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Tingltanglbob (18. November 2009)

Hi Leudz 

Ich bin hart am Start und werde wieder etwas Licht in die Sache bringen da meine Dreifach MCE wieder Rockt 

Und wenn das Licht erlöschen sollte ziehen wir uns in der alten Veste eben ein paar Ordentliche Bier rein  und schauen dem 

Megahüperdüpermonsterkoch zu

Gruss Christian

@ reofahrer auf welchen Programm läuft den der Scheiß


----------



## pagan (19. November 2009)

Servus. Bin heut auch wieder dabei. Bis 18:30 Uhr an der alten Veste.


----------



## bike_schrat (19. November 2009)

Wer spontan Lust auf nen Dayride hat:
Heute, 12 Uhr, Haupteingang TG. Stil: XC. Richtung: Moritzberg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2009)

@:Tingltanglbob: Kabel1.


----------



## taly (19. November 2009)

Alles klar, bin dann um 18:30 an der Veste.

@Tingltanglbob
Das Bild gibt die echte Lichtleistung aber nicht ganz wieder. Mir kommt deine Anlage im Wald deutlich heller vor...


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. November 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Wer spontan Lust auf nen Dayride hat:
> Heute, 12 Uhr, Haupteingang TG. Stil: XC. Richtung: Moritzberg.



Na Super, da war ich heute. Start TG Trails und Wanderwege hoch aufn Moritzberg und wieder retoure. War gegen 11:30 am TG.

Schade. Hatte zwar für 2/3 der Strecke nen Mitstreiter. Nur hatte es der recht eilig. Oder keine Ahnung warum, aber ich war recht platt danach.

Das nächste mal klingel durch wenn um die Uhrzeit radelst. Hab ja den ganzen Tag Zeit. Meine Nummer haste doch oder?

Morgen bissle mit dem "Schweren" so a bissle? Muss dem Ganzen nochmal ne Chance geben. Käufer hat es eh noch keinen gefunden.

WE soll ja wieder schieße werden.


----------



## bike_schrat (19. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Das nächste mal klingel durch wenn um die Uhrzeit radelst. Hab ja den ganzen Tag Zeit. Meine Nummer haste doch oder?
> 
> Morgen bissle mit dem "Schweren" so a bissle? Muss dem Ganzen nochmal ne Chance geben. Käufer hat es eh noch keinen gefunden.
> 
> WE soll ja wieder schieße werden.



Sorry, hatten wir heute Vormittag spontan auf Facebook entschieden und wir waren dann immerhin zu dritt unterwegs TG - Brunn - Ungelstetten/Röthenbachklamm - Diepersdorf - Moritzberg - Wetzendorf/Rückersdorf - Erlenstegen. Das Wetter ist ja echt der Hammer. 

Deine Nummer hab ich noch, denk das nächste mal dran.

Morgen wird's aber nix mit Freeriden. Da ist's schon zu dunkel. WE sieht doch aber gar nicht so schlecht aus: http://www.br-online.de/wetter/action/5_tage_prognose.do?regio=Mittel-/Oberfranken&plz=10763

Sa oder So wäre ich schon bei ner Endurorunde am Buck dabei. Mach mal nen Vorschlag.


----------



## bike_schrat (19. November 2009)

@reo-fahrer: wärst auch bei ner buck-runde mit schwererem gerät dabei am we? wolltest doch schon letzten woche oder?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (19. November 2009)

taly schrieb:


> Alles klar, bin dann um 18:30 an der Veste.
> 
> @Tingltanglbob
> Das Bild gibt die echte Lichtleistung aber nicht ganz wieder. Mir kommt deine Anlage im Wald deutlich heller vor...



Ja tut es auch nicht weil meine Kamera ist ziemlicher Stuhl 
Die ist zu schlecht um eine gewisse Echtichkeit in das Foto zu bringen 

Ich musst schon so viel Kohle für die LEDs lassen das es für die Kamera nicht mehr gerreicht hat.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer: wärst auch bei ner buck-runde mit schwererem gerät dabei am we? wolltest doch schon letzten woche oder?



damit wäre dann der Sonntag auch verplant 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (19. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Morgen bissle mit dem "Schweren" so a bissle? Muss dem Ganzen nochmal ne Chance geben. Käufer hat es eh noch keinen gefunden.
> 
> WE soll ja wieder schieße werden.



Schon mal in Sachen Wochenend-Termine:
Sonntag, 12 Uhr, ne technische Radlrunde am Buck für Enduro und schwereres Gefährt mit reo-fahrer und bike_schrat.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Löwensaal (am Tiergarten)

P.S.: MTBermLuS, wenn Du Schienbeinschoner & Co hast am besten mit einpacken.

P.P.S.: Weitere Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. November 2009)

Gut, alles klar.
Ich pack das Rückenteil, was ich vom Motoradfahren noch habe auch mal mit ein.
Sicher ist sicher. Mit Euch weiß man nie


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. November 2009)

Ist heute auch eine(r) weng im Stadtwald unterwegs oder so? Keine Tour. Eher so rumspielen oder besser gesagt es versuchen.


----------



## hebolaco (21. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ist heute auch eine(r) weng im Stadtwald unterwegs oder so? Keine Tour. Eher so rumspielen oder besser gesagt es versuchen.



im steinbrüchlein !


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. November 2009)

was ist da? 

Sagte ja keine Tour. Bin bissle verschnupft und will nicht zu lange. Außer hat es keinen Sinn mit dir mit meiner über 16kg Kiste zu fahren.

Normale Radelklamotten muss ich eh erst waschen. Hab nix mehr mit Polster. Vorallem habe ich nur eine Warme.


----------



## bike_schrat (21. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> was ist da?
> 
> Sagte ja keine Tour. Bin bissle verschnupft und will nicht zu lange. Außer hat es keinen Sinn mit dir mit meiner über 16kg Kiste zu fahren.
> 
> Normale Radelklamotten muss ich eh erst waschen. Hab nix mehr mit Polster. Vorallem habe ich nur eine Warme.



wie ge-sms-t: ansonsten 14 uhr heute löwensaal mit fahrrädern ab 15 kg und wenig strecke


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. November 2009)

SMS? Muss mal handy suchen


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2009)

löwensaal:  fullface + protektorenjacke?

weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich mal vorbei schaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (21. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> löwensaal:  fullface + protektorenjacke?
> 
> weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich mal vorbei schaue.



schon. denke aber fast für dich wird's zu klein, zu leicht und zu wenig weit sein.


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2009)

hat sich gerade erledigt, ich geh zum trialen.


----------



## Stylo77 (21. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat sich gerade erledigt, ich geh zum trialen.



fällst da eigentlich auch so oft hin ?


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2009)

das will ich jetzt mal überlesen haben!


----------



## Stylo77 (21. November 2009)

haste aber nich


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2009)

bekommst trotzdem keine antwort.  kannst dich ja mal wieder dazu motivieren und mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (21. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bekommst trotzdem keine antwort.  kannst dich ja mal wieder dazu motivieren und mitkommen.



zur bergwacht


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2009)

ich bin der bergwacht wenigstens entgegen gelaufen. wie sah denn das damals bei dir aus?


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2009)

ihr seid ja wie alte weiber


----------



## OldSchool (22. November 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Schon mal in Sachen Wochenend-Termine:
> Sonntag, 12 Uhr, ne technische Radlrunde am Buck für Enduro und schwereres Gefährt mit reo-fahrer und bike_schrat.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Löwensaal (am Tiergarten)
> ...



Bin auch dabei.


----------



## pagan (23. November 2009)

Wie schaut's Donnerstag Abend aus? Nachtausfahrt ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. November 2009)

pagan schrieb:


> Wie schaut's Donnerstag Abend aus? Nachtausfahrt ?



/me ist nicht dabei.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## pagan (26. November 2009)

Na dann vielleicht nächste Woche. Allein trau ich mich ned in den Wald ;-)

servus


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. November 2009)

18:00 startet Christian an der Alten Veste.
Ich versuche in der Nähe von Cadolzburg dazuzukommen.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. November 2009)

EVTL auch die üblich Verspätung von ^15 MNinuten....


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. November 2009)

nachdem am kommenden Sonntag ja wieder Crossrennen im Fürther Stadtwald ist: Treffpunkt 11.00 Uhr an der Veste, 2 bis 2,5 Stunden Tour mit Ziel Hotel Forsthaus bzw. Rennstrecke. In der Hoffnung, dass auch dieses Jahr wieder Kaffee, Glühwein und Bratwürste gibt  Nur das Wetter sollte halbwegs passabel sein, bei Dauerregen setz ich mich nicht auf's Rad.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. November 2009)

Rülps ( Bier stößt auf )

Ich bin dabei. Wetter muss man halt mal sehen aber hört sich nett an. 

Die Frage ist nur ob ich im Hellen noch fahren kann


----------



## blacksurf (26. November 2009)

ah das legendäre Crossrennen, ich denke mal da lass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. November 2009)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Rülps ( Bier stößt auf )
> 
> Ich bin dabei. Wetter muss man halt mal sehen aber hört sich nett an.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur ob ich im Hellen noch fahren kann



Der war gut: macht das nen echten Unterschied, ob du derzeit tagsüber oder nachts mit deiner Lampe fährst? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shutupandride (27. November 2009)

wie, was???
zum rennen hinrollern, zuschauen und fressen???
wäre nicht hinfahren, rennen mitfahren und dann fressen die elegantere wahl?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. November 2009)

13.15 ist Start der Hobbyklasse Herrn. Müss mer halt bischen eher da sein, wenn jemand mitfahren will.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## shutupandride (27. November 2009)

möcht gern, konn ned. frau wirft demnächst.
viel spass!!!


----------



## Tingltanglbob (27. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wie, was???
> zum rennen hinrollern, zuschauen und fressen???
> wäre nicht hinfahren, rennen mitfahren und dann fressen die elegantere wahl?



Ich bin da schonmal mitgefahren. 

Hat Spass gemacht aber war nicht so mein Ding. 
Bleibe leiber bei Marathons und CC Rennen 

Ausserdem bin ich derzeit etwas ausser Form


----------



## shutupandride (27. November 2009)

wieso denkst du, dass das kein xc  ist


----------



## Tingltanglbob (27. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wieso denkst du, dass das kein xc  ist



Hab ich nicht behauptet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. November 2009)

Achtung Spampost wollte nur mal sehen ob das mit meinen Profilbild klappt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. November 2009)

Fährt heute einer ne gemütliche Runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Fährt heute einer ne gemütliche Runde?



demnächst ein wenig mit dem Bighit im Stadtwald. Wird also gemütlich 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. November 2009)

Wollte eher ne kleine Tour fahren, aber wenn ich weiß wo du rumfährst/stehst/Springst schaue ich mal vorbei


----------



## WürfelRadler (28. November 2009)

Was ist morgen? Bleibt bei 11:00 Uhr?

Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall endlich mal wieder.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. November 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Was ist morgen? Bleibt bei 11:00 Uhr?
> 
> Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall endlich mal wieder.




Cool  

11 Uhr bleibt ( + die übliche Verspätung  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (28. November 2009)

Bin auch dabei - falls das Wetter mitspielt und es nicht sifft.


----------



## shutupandride (28. November 2009)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht behauptet
> 
> Fahr mal mit dann weißt du was ich meine
> 
> ...



in färdd bin ich schon öfter mitgefahren.
ist halt eine flache xc strecke mit einer laufpassage.#
aber das ist nur meine bescheidene meinung.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2009)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> 11 Uhr bleibt ( + die übliche Verspätung  )



Jojo, hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. November 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> in färdd bin ich schon öfter mitgefahren.
> ist halt eine flache xc strecke mit einer laufpassage.#
> aber das ist nur meine bescheidene meinung.



Jep so ist es


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> es nicht sifft.



macht's net, vorhin mal kurz getestet. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (28. November 2009)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/crossrennenfuerth/

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Rennen, allerdings schon von 2006â¦


----------



## weichling (29. November 2009)

Ich komme auch und fahre jetzt los. Ich trage mich  noch in die AntiRauchen Liste. Wird ein wenig knapp. Bis gleich 
Weichling


----------



## Yeti777 (29. November 2009)

Moin moin, seh scho bin zu spät dran, naja bin erst um 5 uhr heim gekommen! Mach dann um 13 uhr noch ne kleine runde mitm Kumpel aus Augsburg.


----------



## mario1982 (2. Dezember 2009)

hi
fährt morgen jemand (tiergarten)? 17.00uhr so in dem dreh...


----------



## taly (3. Dezember 2009)

17 Uhr ist mir leider zu früh. Wenn was 18:30 +- 30 min zusammenkommt, bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (3. Dezember 2009)

hi taly
18.00 uhr ist mir zu spät. muss um 05.00 uhr raus auf die arbeit. 
werde jetzt bissl "rumgurken". weiss noch gar nicht, ob das schon richtig geht mit meinem handgelenk. mal sehen...
bis demnächst


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Dezember 2009)

Nightride eher nicht. 

Aber wenn mal jemand die nächste Zeit frei und unter der Woche auch mittags Zeit hat wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei, egal ob Stadtwald, TG, oder Stbr.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Dezember 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Nightride eher nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn mal jemand die nächste Zeit frei und unter der Woche auch mittags Zeit hat wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei, egal ob Stadtwald, TG, oder Stbr.



hey alexander ich bin heut ab 1300 im steinbr wenn du bock hast ( alle anderen nat auch )


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Dezember 2009)

1. Andreas oder Andy nicht Alexander. 

2. Habe ich es erst gerade gelesen und um 12 zuletzt reingeschaut. Bis ich jetzt eingeladen habe und dort bin ist halb drei und ihr macht Euch warscheinlich schon auf den Heimweg. Fast zumindest. um 16:00 wird ja schon dunkel.

Das nächste mal wieder.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Dezember 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuups, sorry al... andy  das nächste mal sag ich eher vorher bescheid


----------



## Conyo (7. Dezember 2009)

GLÜHWEINAUSFAHRT - wer hätte Interesse?

Dachte z.B. an den 23.12 oder den 26.12.

Gebt einfach bescheid -> Strecke -> Richtung etc. alles noch offen.

Grüße, Conyo


----------



## Florian (7. Dezember 2009)

Geht diese Woche in Nürnberg ein 20:00h - Nightride zusammen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> Geht diese Woche in Nürnberg ein 20:00h - Nightride zusammen?



wenn dann ohne mich, bin die Woche jeden abend schon anderweitig unterwegs.

--

@conyo: 23.12. ist ja noch Arbeitstag, der 26. ist da doch die bessere Alternative.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (7. Dezember 2009)

ja lieber 26er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (8. Dezember 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> GLÜHWEINAUSFAHRT - wer hätte Interesse?
> 
> Dachte z.B. an den 23.12 oder den 26.12.
> 
> ...



23. muss ich arbeiten. 
ich stell mal als alternative den 20. zur diskussion (wäre mir lieber -> http://www.berggasthof-moritzberg.de/weihnachtsmarkt  ), das ist der 4. advent - oder eben der 26. ...


----------



## jojolintzi (8. Dezember 2009)

So, hab mich auch ewig nicht mehr gemeldet. Schule Stresst momentan noch ziemlich. Aber ab der Woche vor Weihnachten (ab 21.) Will ich UNBEDINGT mal wieder mit euch durch die gegend fahren


----------



## Conyo (8. Dezember 2009)

20igster ist ein einschlägiges Argument.


----------



## bike_schrat (8. Dezember 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> 20igster ist ein einschlägiges Argument.



Also ich bin auch für den 20.12. 

Da ist noch nicht der Vorweihnachts-Endstress (...man trifft sich am 23. & 24. in der Stadt...) und auch nicht der Feiertags-Verwandtenbesuche-Stress.


----------



## blacksurf (9. Dezember 2009)

also am 20.12 hab ich schon eine Einladung, schadeâ¦


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2009)

> GLÜHWEINAUSFAHRT - wer hätte Interesse



Glühwein aus der Trinkflasche/-blase?
Oder am äußersten Streckenposten? 

Wäre dabei - wenn ich darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (9. Dezember 2009)

stroker schrieb:


> wäre dabei - wenn ich darf



nö.


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2009)

Conyo - hilf mir!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2009)

stroker schrieb:


> Wäre dabei - wenn ich darf



Hängt von der Brille ab, die du auf hast 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (10. Dezember 2009)

@reo& stroker: naja - eher vom Hemd abhängig...;-)



Läuft dann eher auf den 20.12 raus, oder? Könnten trotzdem tendenziell mal den 26.12 festhalten, damit die Waage nach der Weihnachts-Völlerei nicht zu sehr ausschlägt...


----------



## stroker (10. Dezember 2009)

hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich am 20sten gar keine Zeit habe..
Außer Start is um 16.00.....


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Dezember 2009)

stroker schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich am 20sten gar keine Zeit habe..
> Außer Start is um 16.00.....


...dann wäre doch der 26.12. wie von conyo vorgeschlagen ne tolle alternative?

20.12. lassen wir aber trotzdem stehen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2009)

Hat den echt keiner frei im Moment. Zeit für ein paar Singletrailrunden?
Keine Lust mir alleine der A... abzufrieren. Wenn das so weiter geht könnt ihr mich rollen.


----------



## orchknurz (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich meine überschuhe finde können wir mal ne runde drehen....
auch vormittags  mein bauch nimmt langsam auch eine andere form an
grüsse flo


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Dezember 2009)

Ohne gehts auf jeden Fall gar nicht. Bin nach 30min wieder umgedreht um sie doch anzuziehen und gleich daheim geblieben. 

Ich will 20°C................von mir aus auch 15°C im Winter.

Für Dich ist wohl am besten ne Runde TG nehme ich an. Mir ist das egal. Fahr da eh mit dem Auto hin. brrrrr  

Wollte morgen entweder am Steinbrüchlein oder am TG(evtl. Moritzberg) bissle Trails abklappern. 

Leg mich aber noch nicht fest.....


----------



## orchknurz (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
Moritzberg-Tiergarten ist halt meine Hausmarke...
wann willst du los??? hab noch etwas zu tun aber werde wohl bis mittag fertig sein.....
ich suche jetzt erstmal die überschuhe..
hast du noch meine handynr. ?
schick sie dir per PN. tagsüber bin ich momentan leider nicht online 
grüsse flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2009)

hey mister MTBermLuS,
ich bin am samstag nachmittag im steinbrüchlein, wenn du zeit hast


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Dezember 2009)

hey meister wotan  

Ja warum denn nicht. Wollte gestern schon, heute auch, Samstags klappts dann. Außerdem muss ich dann nicht alleine frieren. 

Hoffentlich habe die sich mit den -9°C für Samstag geirrt......

Nicht vor 12 oder?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Dezember 2009)

nee, so 1300


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Dezember 2009)

sorry kann erst um 1330... aber dann bin ich draussen


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Dezember 2009)

-14°C und Schnee bis jetzt. Brrrrrrrrr
Schauen wir mal wie es Mittags ist. Bissle raus muss ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Dezember 2009)

temperatur ist keine ausrede - ich bring tee mit


----------



## benwo (19. Dezember 2009)

hier sind -15° 

Wo trefft ihr euch denn, vielleicht schaffe ich es auch raus


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Dezember 2009)

Steinbrüchlein Parkplatz nehme ich an.


----------



## Didi123 (19. Dezember 2009)

also falls morgen noch was zusammengehen sollte - ich bin auf jeden fall raus.
bin eh schon leicht kränklich und muss mich nicht mit gewalt richten, bei diesen temperaturen... 


...aber geil wär's schon bei dieser winterlandschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (24. Dezember 2009)

Abend allerseits,

bevor morgen der Vorbereitungsstress so richtig in die Endphase geht und keiner mehr an den Computer kommt, wünsche ich Euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein paar besinnliche und ruhige Weihnachtsfeiertage.

Und weil's so gut reinpasst auch gleich einen guten Rutsch. Auf eine tolle MTB-Saison 2010!


----------



## Yeti777 (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch euch allen auch schöne Weihnachten, bei dem Wetter kann man ja nur die Zeit drinnen genießen. Auf ein Sonniges Tolles Jahr 2010, in dem am Wochenende wieder lustige ausfahrten gemacht werden!


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Feiertage auch von mir. 

wollten wir jetzt am 26. was machen?


----------



## Yeti777 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wetter soll ja morgen ganz nett Werden, wenn ne gemütlich tour zusammen kommt warum nicht. Bei dem Lecker Festtagsessen schnell fahren geht nicht ;-)


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2009)

Na die anfängliche Euphorie ist wohl verschwunden. 

Keiner mehr?


----------



## bike_schrat (26. Dezember 2009)

Heut is bei mir zeitlich nicht so viel drinnen. Geh jetzt nur ne kleine Runde hoppeln.

Aber wie is morgen Nachmittag & ner Runde ab Buck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (26. Dezember 2009)

Mei is des heute schee draußen. 

Kann leider trotzdem net. Der Verwandschaft sei Dank...


Frohe Weihnachten noch


----------



## Didi123 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr edz a kleine runde...!  
hab zwar immer noch ein harrtnäckiges kratzen im hals aber frische luft kann nicht schaden. werd's gemütlich angehen...
wenn ich fit wäre hätte ich für heute schon was angeleiert, aber viell. geht dieses jahr echt nochmal was zusammen.

jedenfalls noch nen schönen 2. feiertag an alle und ggf. schonmal nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Dezember 2009)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Heut is bei mir zeitlich nicht so viel drinnen. Geh jetzt nur ne kleine Runde hoppeln.
> 
> Aber wie is morgen Nachmittag & ner Runde ab Buck?



Wie/was am Buck? Tour fahren ist nämlich gerade schlecht. 
Hab meinem KTM die VR Bremse geklaut damit ich das andere heute fahren kann. 

Ach ja, hat von euch einer diesen Adapter für den oberen "Luftanschluss" der Marzocchi Gabeln. Hab meinen irgendwie verlegt.
Da muss noch bissle Luft rein.


----------



## bike_schrat (26. Dezember 2009)

>> MTB-Runde morgen 13 Uhr ab Parkplatz Sportheim Kalchreuth. reo_fahrer, stroker, schrat.


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## bike_schrat (27. Dezember 2009)

...weil noch jemand gefragt hat wegen was für räder: normale xc- & trail-bikes. nix dickes.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Dezember 2009)

Dann bin ich raus. Keine Lust wieder umzubauen.


----------



## hebolaco (31. Dezember 2009)

*ALLEN EIN GUTEN RUTSCH, VIEL GLÜCK UND GESUNDHEIT !!!
*
HEBOLACO


----------



## shutupandride (1. Januar 2010)

Morgen, Samstag, plane ich eine Tour zum Hohlen Fels (Happurger Stausee) zu machen. 

Route: über Tiergarten, Weißenbrunn, Klingenhof, Offenhausen, Deckersberg, Kainsbach, Reicheneck, Förrenbach zum HF, Abfahrt nach Happurg. 
Dann je nach Bock und Zustand Heimfahrt auf Asphalt oder Trails (Goldene Straße). Abfahrt etwa 11h/12h Tiergarten, bei sehr widrigen Bedingungen nur Klingenhof Albrand bis Hegnenberg und Brückenweg zurück.
Hat wer Lust?


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Januar 2010)

Das werden ja an die 80km! Bei dem Wetter, brrrrrrr. Nee
Nach 2 std frierts mich im Winter immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (2. Januar 2010)

so kalt wars gar ned, aber länger wie 3.5h hab ichs dann auch nicht ausgehalten.

MORGEN:
neuer tag, neues glück.
ca. 3h ausfahrt, ziel wahrscheinlich moritzberg.
treffpunkt 8.15h löwensaal.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> so kalt wars gar ned, aber länger wie 3.5h hab ichs dann auch nicht ausgehalten.
> 
> MORGEN:
> neuer tag, neues glück.
> ...


Zählt das noch als Nightride?


----------



## shutupandride (2. Januar 2010)

dou konnsda scho a bärn on dein ulmers hiebindn, wennsd maansd


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Januar 2010)

Im Sommer so früh ist ja ok, aber jetzt.

Wenn eine später will........kann aber bloß weng trails fahren oder so. Keine richtige Tour. Warte noch immernoch die andere Bremse.
Dann kann ich mein Tourenradl auch wieder zamschräubeln.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> dou konnsda scho a bärn on dein ulmers hiebindn, wennsd maansd



Shutupandride.


----------



## shutupandride (3. Januar 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Im Sommer so früh ist ja ok, aber jetzt.
> 
> Wenn eine später will........kann aber bloß weng trails fahren oder so. Keine richtige Tour. Warte noch immernoch die andere Bremse.
> Dann kann ich mein Tourenradl auch wieder zamschräubeln.



nou wennsd zwaa kinner am oasch hosd mousd hald variabel abgehn


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Januar 2010)

Jetzt scheit das schon wieder............


----------



## blacksurf (4. Januar 2010)

ist doch schee, endlich mal Schnee 
Fährt von euch Jemand Langlauf?


----------



## benwo (4. Januar 2010)

ich fahre heute noch Rad 

Dachte so an 17Uhr rum Veste oder Steinbrüchlein, wenn jemand Lust hat, bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Januar 2010)

Brauch den den Schnee nicht unbedingt.
Aber wenn ich wüsste das es sich heuer mal rentiert würde mir wieder Langlaufski kaufen.

Naja vielleicht hört es ja bis 1400 auf...und ich kann doch noch weng Radln


----------



## bike_schrat (5. Januar 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ist doch schee, endlich mal Schnee
> Fährt von euch Jemand Langlauf?



ja, klassisch, no skating.

so richtig dolle klingts am oko aber noch nich: http://www.nordic-parc.de/Schneebericht.html


----------



## blacksurf (6. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch eher klassisch unterwegs. Ich hab zwar auch Skatingski, aber das kann ich nicht wirklich 
Ja am Oko geht es wohl nur in den hÃ¶heren Lagen (Obere Ringloipe) bislang ganz ordentlichâ¦


----------



## Conyo (6. Januar 2010)

@all: schaut mal in den PizzaPlauder-Thread. Evtl. geht ja wieder was Ende Januar zusammen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2010)

Radlt heut einer bissl?


----------



## shutupandride (6. Januar 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Radlt heut einer bissl?



fäddich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (6. Januar 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Radlt heut einer bissl?



ja ich.... sorryhabs zu spät gelesen...


----------



## shutupandride (7. Januar 2010)

morgen, freitag 11h tiergarten.
2,5h+ ausritt, im idealfall mit längerem berg (moritzb, entenb, nonnenb, klingenhof...)


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (15. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ich hab ne Frage an alle Nürnberger. Hat allerdings nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Ich bin ab Montag beruflich in Nürnberg in der Zweibrückener Str. für ein paar Wochen tätig und wollte euch fragen zu welchen Uhrzeiten die Rushhourzeiten sind. Ich komme über den Frankenschnellweg>Nopitschstr.

Danke im schonmal.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Januar 2010)

zwischen halb 8 und 9 ist relativ viel Berufsverkehr, danach wird's weniger, aber die Fahrer älter, was es nicht besser macht.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Januar 2010)

Plan am besten 30min mehr Zeit ein würde ich sagen.


Mal was anderes. 

Kennt einer von Euch den User menex1 hier?

Habe vor Weihnachten bei dem eine VR Bremse gekauft und sie noch nicht erhalten.
Das letzte was ich gehört habe, am 4 Januar oder so, war, dass er das Paket zurückbekommen hat weil er die falsche Adresse drauf geschrieben hatte. Es aber sofort an mich schickt. 
Seit dem ist Funkstille. Antwortet auf eine Nachrichten oder Emails. Weder Geld noch Bremse sind bis jetzt eingetroffen. Die Paketnummer wollte er auch mitteilen.
Von einem Freund vom ihm (auch aus Illmenau) habe ich einen Steuersatz gekauft und auch erhalten. 
Aber selbst der antwortet auf keine Anfragen bezgl. seines Freundes.

Den Forenbetreibern habe ich die anderen Artikel von memex1 gemeldet. Inkl. kurzer Beschreibung warum. Noch keine Reaktion.
Eine Profilnachricht habe ich ihm auch hinterlassen. Damit es jeder lesen kann.
Tja, die ist jetzt gelöscht worden. Also lebt der Typ ja noch. 

Er hat noch nicht einen Beitrag hier geschrieben und ist scheinbar nur im Marktplatz aktiv.
Wenn einer seinen Namen haben will kriegt er ihn. Aber erst mal nicht öffentlich.
Im Telefonbuch gibts ihn auf jeden Fall schon einmal nicht. Zumindest nicht in Illmenau.

Hab ihm eine Frist bis zum 18.1 gesetzt und dann erstatte ich eben mal Anzeige.


Also hat schon mal einer was bei dem gekauft?

EDIT: Leute in den Nachnamen habe ich jetzt angerufen und mit dem Vornamen gibts wohl keinen. Aber sein Bankkonto gibts doch.
Gut nicht jeder steht im Telefonbuch.

Im Inet taucht er öfter mal auf. Scheint DH-Rennen zu fahren. Kann aber auch einer sein der den gleichen Namen trägt. Wenn nicht, fährt er wohl für Bergamont.

Schau einer an den Typ gibts bei My-Space. Gleicher Nic wie hier, Name wie in der Email aber anders als in der Bankverbindung. Da soll einer mal durchblicken.
http://www.myspace.com/erst mal nicht öffentlich

Blöd das ich meinen Account da gelöscht habe. Sonst könnte ich auch mal so Kontakt auf nehmen.
Letzer Login: 15.01.2010
Also ist er nicht vorn Bus gelaufen..........


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Januar 2010)

Hat sich jetzt hoffentlich erledigt.


----------



## mario1982 (21. Januar 2010)

hi @ all und a gsunds neues. habe mir heute früh erstmal sonderurlaub geben lassen und meine eintrittskarte für das spiel nürnberg gegen bayern gesichert. 
anschliesend war ich heute zwei stunden im wald biken. bin halt die trails wie im sommer abgeklappert, doch die sind noch so gut wie unbefahrbar. zu viel schnee, zu viel eis..., habe auch niergends reifenspuren gesehen, auser meine ;-)
samstag hab ich vor mit dem rennradl zu fahren. alex wie schaut es bei dir aus? hast du zeit, oder musst windeln wechseln...
mia des mit der osteria kann ich nur spontan entscheiden. weiss nicht ob ich meine kleine an dem wochenende habe. würde schon gerne kommen. spinning bin ich im übrigen auch nicht mehr.
gruss mario


----------



## bike_schrat (22. Januar 2010)

alternative:
wetter morgen klingt gut, ausflug ins fichtelgebirge und 1x die untere ringloipe am ochsenkopf. anschließend ggf. noch DH-training auf ski oder snowboard in mehlmeisel.

edit: start ca. 12:30 - 13 uhr (am besten durchklingeln bei interesse) in bdorf. DH-training fällt weg.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Januar 2010)

mario1982 schrieb:


> samstag hab ich vor mit dem rennradl zu fahren. alex wie schaut es bei dir aus? hast du zeit, oder musst windeln wechseln.../QUOTE]
> 
> morgen 12.00 endhaltestelle erlenstegen, 3h rennrad.
> wer bock hat: antreten!


----------



## mario1982 (23. Januar 2010)

Bin gestern 3 1/2 std  mit dem rennrad unterwegs gewesen. wollt heute pause machen und abends ins palm beach. morgen wäre ich dabei, dann hab ich  meine kleine auch nicht. geb mal bescheid ob du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (29. Januar 2010)

Sers Leute, hat jemand was von dem Rennen am 31.01.10 am Schmausenbuck mitbekommen. Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir das erzählt. Fährt da jemand von euch hin oder mit?


----------



## speedy_j (29. Januar 2010)

@yeti
hab heut gehört, dass es abgesagt wurde.


----------



## bike_schrat (29. Januar 2010)

bei dem wetter ein rad-rennen im wald? das macht weder spaß noch sinn...

p.s.: morgen wieder ne runde langlauf! wer lust hat melden.


----------



## bike_schrat (31. Januar 2010)

Ochsenkopf-DH (danke stroker fürs Foto ;-) )


----------



## Conyo (2. Februar 2010)

DAS WETTER KOTZT MICH AN!


----------



## benwo (2. Februar 2010)

ach sei doch froh dass es nur das Wetter ist. 

Ich h ab mir wenigsten gleich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ich dürfte netmal wenn ich wollte


----------



## kona79 (2. Februar 2010)

WEM sagst du das


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Februar 2010)

benwo schrieb:


> ach sei doch froh dass es nur das Wetter ist.
> 
> Ich h ab mir wenigsten gleich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ich dürfte netmal wenn ich wollte



autsch. Ich hätte da ne passende Platte übrig...   Gute Besserung auf alle Fälle 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## benwo (2. Februar 2010)

hab scho meine eigene 
Also bisher verheilts wohl recht gut, vielleicht darf ich in 6 Wochen wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Februar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> DAS WETTER KOTZT MICH AN!



Obermegatotalsuperschrecklich............


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Februar 2010)

benwo schrieb:


> ach sei doch froh dass es nur das Wetter ist.
> 
> Ich h ab mir wenigsten gleich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ich dürfte netmal wenn ich wollte




Wie hast du das denn angestellt 

Gute Beserung!


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Februar 2010)

Verdammt.... von mir auch gute Besserung, benwo!


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2010)

eh jungs und mädels. zum zerbrezeln ist die saison da und nicht der winter. 

gute besserung auch von meiner seite.

im übrigen: geiles wetter!


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eh jungs und mädels. zum zerbrezeln ist die saison da und nicht der winter.
> 
> gute besserung auch von meiner seite.
> 
> im übrigen: geiles wetter!



bike_schrat hat die beste Lösung gefunden 

Skating oder klassisch? 

Vlt. sollte ich meine LL-Ski auch mal wieder rausholen.


----------



## benwo (2. Februar 2010)

Danke!

Dieses Missgeschick ist mir ja garnicht beim radeln passiert. Bin zwar fleißig im Schnee unterwegs gewesen, aber da fällt man ja meistens sanft.

War beim Snowboarden. In Zukunft fahr ich wieder Ski, da passiert mir sowas wenigstens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Februar 2010)

lass es jetzt ruhig angehen, das soll am Ende nicht so aussehen:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/4/6/9/_/large/Schluesselbein_Chris_002.jpg

stammt von hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6795531&postcount=2328

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## benwo (2. Februar 2010)

Meine Platte sieht aber im Röntgenbild ein bisschen stabiler aus, dafür sieht man sie auch deutlich unter der Haut.

Schlimm mit dem zurückhalten wirds ja erst wenn es wieder schöneres Wetter gibt.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2010)

also ich fahr zur zeit auch noch. ist zwar anstrengend aber dafür bringt es kontipunkte.


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Februar 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> bike_schrat hat die beste Lösung gefunden
> 
> Skating oder klassisch?
> 
> Vlt. sollte ich meine LL-Ski auch mal wieder rausholen.



klassisch. LL ist meine rettung bei dem wetter und die landschaft im fichtelgebirge echt der traum momentan. 

muss mal sehen - ein skatendes päärchen hat mich angeschrieben, wollen mit "klassischen" freunden evtl. ne runde am we drehen. meine we-planung ist aber noch offen...


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Februar 2010)

P.S.: Alternative zu LL (danke SPJ für den Tipp) ;-)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5qPCNnh37g"]YouTube- SNOWSCOOT RIDING[/ame] 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTxVKoZVoZ0"]YouTube- SNOWSCOOT - Frampton Boys : Nico[/ame]


----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Februar 2010)

Na das sieht doch witzig aus. Vielleicht nicht gerade "konditionsverbessernd". Auch wenn es bestimmt in Beine und Arme geht.
Auf nem breiten Hang kann ich mir das auch vorstellen, aber auf dem Singletrail am Anfang des zweiten Videos käme ich mir ohne Bremsen am Lenker etwas nackt vor. 

PS: Es taut


----------



## Conyo (3. Februar 2010)

benwo schrieb:


> ach sei doch froh dass es nur das Wetter ist.
> 
> Ich h ab mir wenigsten gleich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ich dürfte netmal wenn ich wollte



shit! Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## blacksurf (4. Februar 2010)

gute Besserung Benwo!


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Februar 2010)

Weiß einer wie es am Steinbrüchlein aussieht?
Von oben soll es ja heute zumindest trocken bleiben.
Keine Lust heute wieder auf Spinning, mag an die frische Luft. Die neuen Beläge muss ich auch noch einbremsen


----------



## hebolaco (7. Februar 2010)

War Gestern im Steinbrüchlein laufen. 
Die Waldwege kann man schon fahren. Schneematsch !!! Die Trails sind zum Teil frei, mit etwas Geschick kann man sie aber schon fahren. 
Aber so richtig trainieren kann man noch nicht ! Ich probiere es morgen mal. Wenn man den Kanal mit in die Trainingsrunde einbaut, kommt man schon auf paar Kilometer. Ich fahre morgen ma ne Runde.   

Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Februar 2010)

Bin jetzt ne bissle über 2std Stadtwaldrunde gefahren. Weit kommt man da nicht gerade.
Stellenweise anstrengender das Rad in der Spur zu halten als vorwärts zu kommen.
Dann musste man zum teil 3mal treten um 1m nach vorne zu kommen. 
Spass ist was anderes. 
Aber ich war bei Sonnenschein an der frischen Luft.


----------



## taly (23. Februar 2010)

Kann man denn im Stadtwald oder an der Veste wieder durch den Wald heizen bzw. hat jemand Lust es Morgen oder am Donnerstag herauszufinden...?


----------



## mario1982 (23. Februar 2010)

hi taly. wäre schon gerne dabei, aber mit durch den wald heizen ist glaub ich noch nichts. denke mal, das es noch zu früh ist dafür. frühestens wochenende, wenn überhaupt. 
werde morgen auch fahren so ab 15.00uhr mit dem rennrad, wenn wer lust hat? alex, flo, heiko...(*Hebolaco Team Nürnberg) bist ja scho angemeldet 
*


----------



## orchknurz (23. Februar 2010)

mario wo willst du fahren ? ich hab nur ein neues rennrad welches ich bei dem wetter nicht draußen fahren werde... bin also nur mit dem mtb unterwegs und relativ langsam da ich fast 6 monate pause hatte...
mach mall ne ansage wo? km ?
war heute kurz im wald unterwegs, ist aber noch zu glatt um gas zu geben

grüsse flo


----------



## mario1982 (23. Februar 2010)

also auf wald habe ich kenen bock, denn verhältnisse sind nicht optimal.
morgen soll es max vormittag mal regnen. danach soll es trocken bleiben. also für dein neues rr denke ich kein problem, denn die strassen werden trocken sein. hatte so an lauf diepersdorf winn weissenbrunn klingenhof evt entenberg mitnehmen... sind von lauf am holz aus ca 50km. hab jetzt auch seit 6 tagen nichts gemacht. hatte grippe! will auch bloss locker fahren. können auch weng mehr im flachen fahren. könnten uns um 15.30uhr treffen...wo?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Februar 2010)

taly schrieb:


> Kann man denn im Stadtwald oder an der Veste wieder durch den Wald heizen bzw. hat jemand Lust es Morgen oder am Donnerstag herauszufinden...?



ich bin grade mit dem Auto von Oberfürberg nach Zirndorf gefahren, was man da so im Wald gesehen hat sind die Wege alle noch 100% Eisplatten mit viel Wasser drauf. Viel Spass beim fahren 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (24. Februar 2010)

also gegen 50km straße habe ich nichts einzuwenden....aber trotzdem mit dem Mtb da ich das rennrad wieder verkaufen werde und nicht einsauen will...
ich komme gerade erst heim und kann noch immer nicht schlafen, morgen  früh auch noch körperliche arbeit  ich sag dir per handy bescheid ob ich es schaffe oder ins bett gehe....
Treffen könnten wir uns am radweg in schwaig richtung birkensee...
hat noch jemand zeit/lust ???

Heiko-Eike-Didi-Nils wie siehts es bei euch aus ? lust auf ne runde moritzberg wenn das eis weg ist ?

fährt jemand den marathon in schnaittach im april ?


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Februar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich bin grade mit dem Auto von Oberfürberg nach Zirndorf gefahren, was man da so im Wald gesehen hat sind die Wege alle noch 100% Eisplatten mit viel Wasser drauf. Viel Spass beim fahren
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Hört sich schei$$e an. Aber am WE bin ich im Wald. Komme was wolle. Wenn es nicht gerade regnet wie doll kuck ich mal ans Steinbrüchlein. Da sickert das Wasser schneller weg als im Stadtwald.


----------



## hebolaco (24. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute. Nehme mein Rennrad heute aus der Rolle und werde Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Schwabach Ansbach und so über die klein Nester. 
Im Steinbrüchlein geht noch nichts, aber wenn es so weiter regnet kann es nicht mehr lange dauern.

@Mario, du auch schon >Team bergpeter<  ;-)  
@ Flo, na auch wieder da. Schön !!! Wenn das Eis weg ist, habe ich nichts gegen ne Moritzberg Runde. Bekommst noch % bei Stevens ?

Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (24. Februar 2010)

Moin Heiko,
ja ich starte voll durch 
wegen stevens ruf mich doch mal an...
ich brauch auch ein neues Mtb+Rennrad .... und jemanden der sie mir bezahlt
Mario du hast Post


Grüsse Flo


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. Februar 2010)

10 Beiträge in 24 Stunden - 
Wenn das nicht Anzeichen für Frühling sind 

Ich möchte zwar nochmal ein WE Skifahren,
aber dann gehts wieder los.


----------



## mario1982 (24. Februar 2010)

also ich war heute mit dem mtb tiergarten , aber ist ne ziehmlich rutschige angelegenheit. teilweise richtig glatteis. da hats mich gleich mal ordentlich zerbröselt 
bin dann strasse zum moritzberg naufi . schee wars bei plus 9 grad. da ist die stimmung gleich viel besser bei plusgraden. denke mal das wochenende trotzdem zu früh für waldfahrten ist, denn ich glaube nicht, dass eis und schnee bis dahin weg sind. naja bis denne. 
langsam kommen die leuts ja aus ihren löchern ;-)


----------



## mario1982 (24. Februar 2010)

ach ja, vergessen
wie bekomme ich das hier weg...
*Verkaufe: FOX RL 32 120mm NEU

*


----------



## speedy_j (25. Februar 2010)

orchknurz schrieb:


> fährt jemand den marathon in schnaittach im april ?



das ist doch wieder nur autobahnklopperei. vielleicht überleg ich es mir, als einstand in die saison und dann mit dem singlespeeder.


----------



## hebolaco (25. Februar 2010)

mario1982 schrieb:


> ach ja, vergessen
> wie bekomme ich das hier weg...
> *Verkaufe: FOX RL 32 120mm NEU
> 
> *



probiers da mal   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442846

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Februar 2010)

Die Gabel muss im Marktplatz doch weggehen.....Gabeln, Dämpfer, LRS gehen eigentlich gut weg. Hab bis jetzt alles losgebracht. Nur den Kram der jetzt drin ist will keiner. 

War heute am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs. Die Trails sind freier und besser zu befahren als die breiten Wege. Da ist es eher voll Eis und Schnee.
Der Spielplatz ist, abgesehen von der Anfahrt zu dem großen Drop und Double fast restlos Eisfrei. Der Rest dürfte am WE fast weg sein.
Die ersten haben schon wieder das Buddeln angefangen................


----------



## mario1982 (26. Februar 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Die Gabel muss im Marktplatz doch weggehen.....Gabeln, Dämpfer, LRS gehen eigentlich gut weg. Hab bis jetzt alles losgebracht. Nur den Kram der jetzt drin ist will keiner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orchknurz (26. Februar 2010)

also rund um den Moritzberg geht im wald noch nichts....

sonntag in einer woche kann man wohl überall ne schlammschlacht veranstalten  
würde gerne Tiergarten-Moritzberg fahren oder Rund um Schnaittach... also am 7.März

Grüsse Flo


----------



## mario1982 (26. Februar 2010)

wäre dabei...


----------



## blacksurf (26. Februar 2010)

@orchknurz:
schön, kriechst du auch wieder unter dem Auto hervor? *g*


----------



## Yeti777 (26. Februar 2010)

Wär auch dabei, endlich mal wieder biken! Spinning ist zwar ganz net, aber nix gegen richtigen schlamm

Genießt noch den regen solange es ihn noch gibt


----------



## orchknurz (26. Februar 2010)

@blacksurf : 
naja die autos verkaufen sich momentan nicht gut... jetzt bin ich in freizeit/beruf wieder mit den fahrrädern unterwegs........ 

ich hoffe es geht am 7.3. was zusammen 

VG Flo


----------



## blacksurf (27. Februar 2010)

ja, sehr schön! 
Über den 7.3 denk ich nach, wobei ihr seit mir denke ich zu flott unterwegs
Vielleicht gibts ja zwei Grüppchen


----------



## Didi123 (27. Februar 2010)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @blacksurf :
> naja die autos verkaufen sich momentan nicht gut... jetzt bin ich in freizeit/beruf wieder mit den fahrrädern unterwegs........
> 
> ich hoffe es geht am 7.3. was zusammen
> ...



07.03. ...?
bin dabei! 
erinner' mich aber bitte nochmal! 

grüßle, d.


----------



## orchknurz (27. Februar 2010)

@Didi klar mach ich, bei einem bierchen  bin momentan echt im stress...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (28. Februar 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ja, sehr schön!
> Über den 7.3 denk ich nach, wobei ihr seit mir denke ich zu flott unterwegs
> Vielleicht gibts ja zwei Grüppchen



NEIN die erste ausfahrt ist sehr langsam ! öhm momentan bin ich das immer (winterschlaf wach werd, rostige knie usw... 

Grüsse Flo


----------



## blacksurf (28. Februar 2010)

@orchknurzâ¦
naja de Form ist m FrÃ¼hjahr bei allen noch nicht so da, von daher
ist das ganze sehr relativ, was du unter Schneckentempo verstehst

Ich war heute mal ein paar Trails antesten, teilweise sind da noch Schneefelder,
es war eine Dreckspatz-Fahrt *lach*


----------



## benwo (28. Februar 2010)

das is ja super, wenns bald wieder fahrbar ist. Ab Mittwoch werde ich wohl auch endlich wieder aufs Rad dürfen.

Am 7. bin ich leider nicht in Nürnberg


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Februar 2010)

@reo-fahrer

du bist nicht zufällig heute am steinbrüchlein oder so?

mmmmh........wenn dann biste es wohl schon nehme ich an.


----------



## orchknurz (1. März 2010)

Moritzberg und Co. sind Frei von Schnee...
nur liegen einige Bäume seit gestern auf den Wegen...


----------



## hofschalk (1. März 2010)

mal ne dumme frage: wie rum fährt man die schwarzach-runde von zabotrails

edit: die stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht....da müsste ich ja über die autobahn rollern


----------



## mario1982 (1. März 2010)

hatte vorhin meinen ersten nightride.
war echt cool, bis auf die umgestürzten bäume. 
hat jemand am mittwoch lust ein paar rehe zu erschrecken.
würde am mittwoch wieder´n nightride starten. 17.00 uhr am tiergarten?
naja, wer lust hat soll kommen und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht


----------



## taly (3. März 2010)

Mist, leider zu spät gesehen. Heute schaffe ich das leider nicht mehr... :\

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen ein wenig zu pedalieren?


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2010)

hat morgen jemand tagesfreizeit? hab aber noch keinen plan wann und wohin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (6. März 2010)

Moin moin, so wie es ausschaut wird morgen die ausfahrt, zur neuschneefahrt Wann und wo solls losgehn? Werd dann heut mal mein Schneebike durchschaun 

Bis bald


----------



## INSTINCT (6. März 2010)

Morgen alle zusammen,

würd mich gern auch an der Ausfahrt beteiligen, falls die noch statt finden sollte. Wüsste aber auch gern wann und wo es los gehen soll.


----------



## blacksurf (6. März 2010)

mmh, mir ist es zuviel Schnee und zu kaltâ¦WÃ¼nsch Euch viel Spass!
Ich geh dann lieber eine Runde laufen.


----------



## orchknurz (6. März 2010)

Sonntag :
also am Moritzberg bzw. Schnaittach liegt wieder richtig viel Schnee und es haut gerade noch was runter...
bin dann doch für indoor oder laufen...
hätte jemand lust am Tiergarten zu Laufen ? Nachmittag ??


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. März 2010)

Hey Leute, hab mich lange nicht gemeldet. Konnte leider den ganzen Winter keine Tour fahren, da ich zum einen keine gescheiten Winter-Bike-Klamotten habe und sie mir selbst im Moment nicht leisten kann...und zum anderen mit die gescheiten Lampen für "nightrides" zu teuer waren Bin statt dessen laufen gegangen 
Wie dem auch sei, wollt mich nur mal melden und durchgeben, dass sobald das Wetter wieder angenehmer wird ich auch wieder gerne dabei bin! Ich hoffe das wird bald sein...Mit dem Bike nur zur Uni fahren is auch nich das wahre^^

Lg
Dennis


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. März 2010)

ups...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu84 (10. März 2010)

HI 

bin neu hier und fahre seit kurzem ein neues Hardtail. NIx besonderes, aber für den Umstieg auf MTB solide. Wollte mich mal erkundigen wer hier so aus der Fürther Ecke bzw Stadtgrenze Fürth/Nürnberg kommt. Wohn selbst nähe Grüne Halle und wäre interessiert mich mal jemanden für ein paar lockere Feierabend / Wochenendrunden anzuschließen, um die Möglichkeiten in der Umgebung kennenzulernen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## WürfelRadler (10. März 2010)

Da bietet sich doch der Fürther Stadtwald (Treffpunkt: Alte Veste) 
oder, mit etwas mehr Anfahrtsweg am Kanal, das Steinbrüchlein an.

Ab nächste Woche wird es da sicher wieder gemeinsame Ausfahrten geben.


----------



## Balu84 (10. März 2010)

Alles klar, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## hebolaco (10. März 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Da bietet sich doch der Fürther Stadtwald (Treffpunkt: Alte Veste)
> oder, mit etwas mehr Anfahrtsweg am Kanal, das Steinbrüchlein an.
> 
> Ab nächste Woche wird es da sicher wieder gemeinsame Ausfahrten geben.



Servus, auch wieder da. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

samstag 12:00 uhr eingang tiergarten? 

vielleicht bis 11 uhr bescheid geben, ansonsten fahr ich woanders.


----------



## Yeti777 (13. März 2010)

hab auch grad überlegt ob ich fahr, mal schaun, wenns nur schneit und net regnet!


----------



## mario1982 (13. März 2010)

wäre evt auch da


----------



## hofschalk (13. März 2010)

sollten die nicht schon seit 44 min unterwegs sein, bei o.g. zeitangabe ?!?


----------



## mario1982 (13. März 2010)

hoppla verguckt 
dachte die meinen sonntag 12.00 uhr


----------



## Balu84 (15. März 2010)

War denn am Samstag jemand unterwegs?
Ende der Woche soll es ja wärmer werden, leider soll es auch regnerisch werden, mal schauen wie es am WE wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (15. März 2010)

-> also, wenns jetzt endlich wärmer wird, dann geht bestimmt was zusammen.
Es stehen ja alle in den Startlöchern.. nur der Frühling lässt auf sich warten!


----------



## speedy_j (15. März 2010)

Balu84 schrieb:


> War denn am Samstag jemand unterwegs?



ja


----------



## blacksurf (15. März 2010)

ab Mittwoch soll es wÃ¤rmer werdenâ¦


----------



## hebolaco (15. März 2010)

Balu84 schrieb:


> War denn am Samstag jemand unterwegs?
> Ende der Woche soll es ja wärmer werden, leider soll es auch regnerisch werden, mal schauen wie es am WE wird....



ja


----------



## Yeti777 (15. März 2010)

hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer, freu mich auch schon endlich wieder draußen fahren zu können.
Wenn ihr fährt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## WürfelRadler (16. März 2010)

Besteht am Donnerstag (oder Freitag) Interesse an einer 
Stadtwaldrunde - Alte Veste 17:00 oder 18:00 ?

Am Wochende soll es ja schon wieder Sauwettter geben


----------



## benwo (16. März 2010)

Freitag wäre ne gute Sache. Wann wirds überhaupt dunkel? Licht wird schon von Vorteil sein?


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Am Wochende soll es ja schon wieder Sauwettter geben



welchen wetterfrosch hast denn da befragt? die wissen doch mittlerweile nicht mal einen tag vorher, wie das wetter wird!


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. März 2010)

ich werd die Woche wohl auch noch einen oder zwei Nightrides machen, aber erst so ab 7 oder halb 8, eher klappts bei mir nicht. Ob und wann hängt letztlich vom Wetter ab 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (17. März 2010)

Erkenntnis des Abend: neue Kette  + aktuelles mittleres Kettenblatt = fail.

*morgen shoppen geh*

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (18. März 2010)

Hach, herrlich das Wetter, da werde ich heute Mittag wohl mal eine kurze spontane Runde drehen


----------



## Balu84 (18. März 2010)

Mittag ? Was habt ihr denn für Arbeitszeiten....
Ich muss bis mindestens 15.30 Uhr schaffen.....bin also frühestens 16 Uhr zuhaus....


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. März 2010)

@benwo, 
wann wollen wir Freitag starten (18.00 +-1h ?).

Wenn reo seine technischen Probleme im Griff  hat
können wir ihn noch aufsammeln oder gleich warten.

Erkenntnis des Tages: Nur Pizza essen und Forum lesen ist für die Kondition nicht zuträglich


----------



## blacksurf (18. März 2010)

Balu84 schrieb:


> Mittag ? Was habt ihr denn für Arbeitszeiten....
> Ich muss bis mindestens 15.30 Uhr schaffen.....bin also frühestens 16 Uhr zuhaus....




Ich werde dann auch nachsitzen,
ich bin selbstständig


----------



## rehhofer (18. März 2010)

Schönwetterangebot für Kurzentschlossene:

kleine Technorunde auf den Tiergartentrails ab  16:00 Uhr für eine bis eineinhalb Stunden,- schauen, wie sich die eine oder andere nette Stelle mal wieder ohne Schnee anfühlt. Treffpunkt: Eingang Tiergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (18. März 2010)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Schönwetterangebot für Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> kleine Technorunde auf den Tiergartentrails ab  16:00 Uhr für eine bis eineinhalb Stunden,- schauen, wie sich die eine oder andere nette Stelle mal wieder ohne Schnee anfühlt. Treffpunkt: Eingang Tiergarten.



ach was. du jetzt auch hier? krass. aber ab 16 uhr? noch krasser. 

aber bei gelgenheit und zu ner späteren zeit gerne.


----------



## benwo (18. März 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> @benwo,
> wann wollen wir Freitag starten (18.00 +-1h ?).



Vor 17:30 wirds bei mir definitiv nix, also 17:30 Alte Veste? 

Um meine Kondition wird es aber auch nicht so optimal bestellt sein


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. März 2010)

benwo,
vlt. doch besser 18:00 ? 
Ich kann morgen nicht mit dem Rad in die Firma und muss erst nach Hause.
Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn es doch etwas eher klappt.

Oder wollen wir auf Samstag verschieben?
Da wäre dann auch Heiko dabei.


----------



## hebolaco (19. März 2010)

Samstag, bin ich dabei. Wie wär es mit ner Heroldsberg-Runde? 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## benwo (19. März 2010)

ich muss erst wieder mit kleineren Runden anfangen


----------



## rehhofer (19. März 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ach was. du jetzt auch hier? krass. aber ab 16 uhr? noch krasser.
> 
> aber bei gelgenheit und zu ner späteren zeit gerne.



the early bird ....

und Vorsicht vor Senioren auf Fahrrädern!


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. März 2010)

benwo schrieb:


> ich muss erst wieder mit kleineren Runden anfangen



Ich auch, hatte für Samstag eher an eine Steinbrüchlein-Runde gedacht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. März 2010)

wann wollte ihr los? Ich könnte wohl erst so ab 14:00. 
Aber ihr könnte mich auch irgendwo auflesen und ich radl noch ein Stündlein mit.
Muss noch bissle langsam tun. Gerade erst den Husten los geworden.


----------



## hebolaco (19. März 2010)

Hi,
also Steinbrüchlein kannst vergessen. Ab der Autobahnbrücke Richtung Wendelstein sind die Trails zum Teil nicht befahrbar. Da hat der Forst abgehaust !!!  
Gruß Heiko


----------



## benwo (23. März 2010)

Wenn jemand Lust auf ne Runde hat, heute 17:30 Alte Veste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (24. März 2010)

Heute bissle Steinbrüchlein? Bin zwar erst gegen 17:00 dort, aber für bissle rumspielen reicht das.

Jemand Lust und Zeit? Bike-schrat? reo-fahrer? Der vom Pizzaessen mit seinem Canyon Freerider? (sorry Name vergessen)


----------



## bike_schrat (24. März 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Heute bissle Steinbrüchlein? Bin zwar erst gegen 17:00 dort, aber für bissle rumspielen reicht das.
> 
> Jemand Lust und Zeit? Bike-schrat? reo-fahrer? Der vom Pizzaessen mit seinem Canyon Freerider? (sorry Name vergessen)




Lust hab ich natürlich. Aber mit der Zeit ist's heute schwierig. Könnte vielleicht so ab 20:30 oder entspannter 21:00 Uhr ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2010)

Zeit hätte ich schon, hab nur grade kein Rad dabei. Und erst aus der Arbeit heimfahren, Rad etc. holen und dann an's Steinbrüchlein kommen lohnt sich nicht so wirklich. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## taly (24. März 2010)

Mein Torque ist momentan in München. aber mit dem Stereo müsste auch ein bisschen was gehen. Allerdings schaffe ich es warscheinlich nicht bis 17:00 Uhr.

Heute würde mir eher was späteres mit Lampe passen...


----------



## Conyo (24. März 2010)

schade, dass ich heute keine Zeit habe. Wäre auch mal wieder mit dabei.
Gehe mal davon aus, dass unsere Donnerstagsrunden nächste Woche wieder starten (endlich länger hell). Oder wie schauts aus?


----------



## Balu84 (24. März 2010)

Mal schauen, vielleicht nehm ich nächste Woche auch mal teil. Bin ja neu hier. Kenn aber eure Treffpunkte nicht. Komm selbst aus Fürth, noch jemand aus Fürth da?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> schade, dass ich heute keine Zeit habe. Wäre auch mal wieder mit dabei.
> Gehe mal davon aus, dass unsere Donnerstagsrunden nächste Woche wieder starten (endlich länger hell). Oder wie schauts aus?



stimmt, Rad kaufen ist wichtiger als Rad fahren 


Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (24. März 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> stimmt, Rad kaufen ist wichtiger als Rad fahren
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


#

naja zuerst Rad kaufen & Wirtschaft ankurbeln und dann ne Runde laufen gehen..


----------



## taly (24. März 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> schade, dass ich heute keine Zeit habe. Wäre auch mal wieder mit dabei.
> Gehe mal davon aus, dass unsere Donnerstagsrunden nächste Woche wieder starten (endlich länger hell). Oder wie schauts aus?


 
Da es heute bei mir doch nicht klappt, können wir die Donnerstagsrunden gerne auch früher beginnen .

Ich bin Morgen um 18:00 Uhr beim Eingang Tiergarten. Eine Lampe wird wohl noch Sinn machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2010)

Ich nehm morgen mal das eine oder andere Radl und ne Lampe mit, sprich werd wohl auch da sein 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## pagan (24. März 2010)

Liebe Nürnberger Radelgemeinschaft,

4 mal war wir biken und 2 mal Pizza essen .... eine magere Ausbeute....und leider wird der Donnerstag meine letzte Ausfahrt in Nürnberg. Ich verlasse die Stadt.
Würd mich freuen euch Morgen auf der Abschiedsrunde noch zu sehen.

bis Morgen also... keine Ausreden ;-)


----------



## Yeti777 (24. März 2010)

Bin Morgen sehr wahrscheinlich auch da, werd heut noch meine Lampen zam suchen. Bis 19 uhr ist ja scho hell, heute war ja super, hab um halb drei Feierabend gemacht. Im Wald ist scho recht gut getrocknet!

Bis Morgen, vielleicht geht ja am Wochenende was zam, vielleicht zieht ja der Regen vorbei!


----------



## Conyo (24. März 2010)

Schade, ich schaffs morgen zeitlich einfach nicht! Michael wohin gehts denn - Projekte in der Heimat oder in MUC??


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. März 2010)

Also morgen, halben nightride quasi, wird nix bei mir.
Weiß nicht wann ich morgen schluss machen kann. Auf die "olberne" Lampe am Kopf hab ich auch keine Lust irgendwie.
Ab nächste Woche wird das eher wieder was.

Morgen werde ich eher heimwärts noch ne Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen.
Je nach Uhrzeit.........

PS: Am STbrl. sind die Trails super trocken und eigentlich wieder spaßig, bis auf einige "flowverhinderer" ala quergelegte Äste und die "Überfahrten" über manche Baumstämme sind auch weg. Nur noch die hohen Stämme da. Bissle blöd aber geht schon.


----------



## pagan (24. März 2010)

Meine Seele ist nach Linz in Österreich verkauft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (24. März 2010)

Linzer Taler sind wohl besser als drei im Weckla...


----------



## bike_schrat (24. März 2010)

pagan schrieb:


> Liebe Nürnberger Radelgemeinschaft,
> 
> 4 mal war wir biken und 2 mal Pizza essen .... eine magere Ausbeute....und leider wird der Donnerstag meine letzte Ausfahrt in Nürnberg. Ich verlasse die Stadt.
> Würd mich freuen euch Morgen auf der Abschiedsrunde noch zu sehen.
> ...



Oha. Bei mir wird's morgen trotzdem nix. Daher auf diesem Wege alles Gute, viel Spaß und bis irgendwann mal wieder!


----------



## Conyo (25. März 2010)

bin heute doch mit am Start  Hoffe mein Akku von der Lampe reicht aus.


----------



## pagan (25. März 2010)

Hm weis jetzt gar nicht wie ich's sagen soll ohne mich zu blamieren. Also ich habe bis auf fahrad und Schuhe keinerlei klammotten mehr in Nürnberg und ich glaub die Lampe ist nicht warm genug. Eventuell wird's auch komisch aussehen. Schande über mein Haupt :-(


----------



## Conyo (25. März 2010)

he he he, vielleicht hat ja der Taly Radsachen über


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. März 2010)

pagan schrieb:


> Hm weis jetzt gar nicht wie ich's sagen soll ohne mich zu blamieren. Also ich habe bis auf fahrad und Schuhe keinerlei klammotten mehr in Nürnberg und ich glaub die Lampe ist nicht warm genug. Eventuell wird's auch komisch aussehen. Schande über mein Haupt :-(



lass uns halt erst um halb 8 losfahren, da ist's schon dunkel  ;-)

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## taly (25. März 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> he he he, vielleicht hat ja der Taly Radsachen über


Ich habs ihm angeboten aber ich glaube der Michael steht nicht so auf den Schlabberlook...


----------



## pagan (25. März 2010)

Schlabberlook ist gut ! ein Shirt von Taly ist ein Nachthemd für mich.


----------



## mario1982 (25. März 2010)

wann trefft ihr euch?


----------



## Conyo (25. März 2010)

1800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (25. März 2010)

ok fahr jetzt los ;-)
komme dann auch. bis um sechs
ciao ciao


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. März 2010)

Also sieht alles toll aus hier im Wald, angenehm trocken 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (25. März 2010)

wird bei mir ca 10 min später.


----------



## Yeti777 (25. März 2010)

Habs doch leider nicht geschafft, war um 18 uhr noch in der Arbeit! Durfte mal wieder die nicht vorhandende planung ausbaden. Aber nächsten Donnerstag schaffs ich ganz sicher, da hab ich Urlaub


----------



## High-G (25. März 2010)

Kann das sein das am alten Kanal (in der nähe vom Steinbrüchlein)  etwa im Bereich bei Katzwang militante Naturschützer oder übereifrige Gassigeher den paralell zum Radweg laufenden Trail mit kleinen Ästen oder Stöcken praparieren?

Oder hab ich mir das nur eingebildet heute?! Wobei das schon zu häufig und vor allem zu auffällig gewesen ist das es eine Einbildung hätte sein können?

Ist das jemanden von euch auch schon mal aufgefallen?
Ihr seid doch da auch öfter unterwegs!?

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. März 2010)

das ist schon seit ein paar Jahren der Fall. Ok, da am Kanal ist's neu, aber vielleicht können die *** inzwischen auch vom Wernloch bis dahin laufen.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## High-G (25. März 2010)

Ah ok!!
Irgendwie fand ich es nicht wirklich störend, eigentlich ganz niedlich diese Ästchen!^^ 

Es war nichts dabei was nicht zum drüberfahren oder drüberhüpfen war - also ein richtiges Hindernis war nicht dabei! (absteigen musste ich nicht)

Die haben wohl was gegen Radler?!

MFG


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2010)

sonntag 1200 eingang tiergarten.
es geht zum moritzberg

wenn interesse, dann hier bescheid geben, ansonsten fahr ich woanders.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2010)

wie sieht's mit der Donnerstag-abend Runde aus? Veste oder Tiergarten, oder schon am Mittwoch, wenn's Wetter noch halbwegs taugt?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

do würde ich auch mal mitfahren, wenns ohne licht geht und die fitness nicht zu überstrapaziert wird


----------



## Conyo (30. März 2010)

bin Donnerstag vorauss. länger im Büro und werd's nicht schaffen. Sollte mein Termin ausfallen, bin ich dabei. Zeitlich schaffe ich dann aber nur Tiergarten.


----------



## Balu84 (30. März 2010)

Würde Donnerstag eventuell auch mitfahren. Uhrzeit? Könnte ab 17 Uhr denke ich. Mir müsste aber einer erklären wo genau ihr euch trefft (am besten vl Google Maps Marker), bin kein Nürnberger.... Bin zwar körperlich fit, aber MTB Einsteiger, hoffe ihr strapaziert mich dann nicht so


----------



## Conyo (30. März 2010)

Balu84 schrieb:


> Würde Donnerstag eventuell auch mitfahren. Uhrzeit? Könnte ab 17 Uhr denke ich. Mir müsste aber einer erklären wo genau ihr euch trefft (am besten vl Google Maps Marker), bin kein Nürnberger.... Bin zwar körperlich fit, aber MTB Einsteiger, hoffe ihr strapaziert mich dann nicht so



Für die Donnerstagsrunden am Tiergarten -> Treffpunkt 18h Eingang Tiergarten.
Fahren je nach dem wieviele Leute da sind auch in zwei Gruppen. Aber das Tempo ist echt schaffbar.


----------



## Yeti777 (30. März 2010)

Ich bin wie gesagt am  Donnerstag dabei, Mittwoch kann ich nicht. 
Hat eventuell heute einer Lust zu Biken. Wettertechnisch ist es wohl der beste Tag der Woche! Leider!
Matschig ist es ja so oder so!


----------



## Balu84 (30. März 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Für die Donnerstagsrunden am Tiergarten -> Treffpunkt 18h Eingang Tiergarten.
> Fahren je nach dem wieviele Leute da sind auch in zwei Gruppen. Aber das Tempo ist echt schaffbar.



Wie sieht es da mit Licht aus? Brauch ich das schon oder sind wir vor 20 Uhr zurück? Hab nämlich im Moment noch keins dran am Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (30. März 2010)

Licht würde ich schon mitnehmen.


----------



## benwo (30. März 2010)

desto größer die Gruppe, umso langsamer wirds erfahrungsgemäß. Aber bsiher waren wir eher selten schon nach 2h wieder zurück.


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2010)

je - desto.


----------



## benwo (30. März 2010)

Je größer die Gruppe, umso langsamer wirds erfahrungsgemäß. Aber  bisher waren wir eher selten schon nach 2h wieder zurück.

Der Rest ist so in Ordnung?


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2010)




----------



## Balu84 (30. März 2010)

Wieviel KM stehen denn auf dem Plan? Licht müsste ich dann noch besorgen, oder kann mir jemand was leihen? Können wir nicht schon 17 Uhr starten?


----------



## bike_schrat (30. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> je - desto.



dubbel lebt!


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. März 2010)

Also morgen und DO abend soll es ja halbwegs trocken bleiben. Zumindest von oben.
Donnerstag veruche ich zu schaffen. Hab nur keine Ahnung wielange ich von Poppereuth bis zum TG brauche. (Rad)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Das "dicke" braucht auch mal wieder Auslauf. Muss damit weng "fahren" sonst wird das nie was.


----------



## fkschuhm (31. März 2010)

da ich letzten Samstag beim Kochen ein bisschen mit nem scharfen Messer an meinem Mittelfinger rumgeschnitzt habe, bin ich für diese Woche raus :-(

wenn's geht, würde ich am Montag evtl. ne Runde drehen


----------



## Balu84 (31. März 2010)

Nachdem ich immer noch kein Licht besitze, muss ich schauen ob ich bis morgen noch eins kaufe.... Wenn ja dann bin ich denke ich um 18 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten mit meinem Hardtail zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (31. März 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch um 18 uhr mitm Hardtail da. Wetter wird ja morgen doch besser als erwartet. Zumindestens bleiben wir von oben trocken. Das Bike ist eh scho eingesaut. Bis Morgen.


----------



## Balu84 (31. März 2010)

Wo kann man am Tiergarten am besten parken? Ich werde mitm Auto bis dorthin fahren, aus Fürth schaff ich es sonst nicht, da ich morgen wohl doch noch etwas einkaufen muss 

Treffpunkt ist dann direkt am Eingang? Wartet auf micht, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin Kann mir jmd vl notfalls ne Kontakt-Handy-NR per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## dubbel (31. März 2010)

oben am löwensaal.


----------



## hofschalk (31. März 2010)

nachdems morgen bei mir wohl net klappt, bin ich vorhin nochmal ne runde raus. echt 1a, dank trailtipp vom reo-fahrer.
war das erste mal mitm tourer am buck unterwegs. 
werd mir vornehmen, mich öfters mal bei euch anzuschließen, dass ich noch mehr kennenlerne. 
viel spass morgen.
@Balu84: löwensaal geht echt gut zum parken. nur mit einrollen ist leider nicht viel


----------



## Balu84 (1. April 2010)

Wird bei Regen eigentlich auch gefahren? Auf jeden Fall sind heute glaub ich warme Klamotten angesagt.....


----------



## Yeti777 (1. April 2010)

Wer ist jetzt heute Dabei? Es bleibt ja zumindestens Trocken!


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2010)

wieder zurück  mit eher schwacher Beteiligung: drei Leute sind nicht viel...

Nächste Woche wird irgendwo anders gefahren, hauptsache nicht mehr am Tiergarten: aktuell hat man die Wahl zwischen Seen-Land (Anton-Leidinger-Weg) oder gerodeten Trails (Rest vom Wald) oder frisch aufgeschotterten aber nicht planierten Wegen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (1. April 2010)

Wenn ich das so lese - Tiergarten + Steinbrüchlein -
sind wir doch mit dem Stadtwald ganz gut davon gekommen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wieder zurück  mit eher schwacher Beteiligung: drei Leute sind nicht viel...
> 
> Nächste Woche wird irgendwo anders gefahren, hauptsache nicht mehr am Tiergarten: aktuell hat man die Wahl zwischen Seen-Land (Anton-Leidinger-Weg) oder gerodeten Trails (Rest vom Wald) oder frisch aufgeschotterten aber nicht planierten Wegen
> 
> ...



Dann wart ihr aber nicht lange. Gut, wenns keine spass macht.......
Bin zu spät rausgekommen uns hätte es nur unter vollstress vielleicht noch geschafft. War mir irgendwie zu viel. War ne anstrengende Woche.

Geht an dem langen Wochende irgendwas? Wetter soll ja nicht super werden. Aber so bissle rumeiern wir schon drin sein. Gebe mich auch mit 2std oder so zu frieden. Hauptsache mal kurz bissle im Wald rumgeflitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. April 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Dann wart ihr aber nicht lange. Gut, wenns keine spass macht.......
> Bin zu spät rausgekommen uns hätte es nur unter vollstress vielleicht noch geschafft. War mir irgendwie zu viel. War ne anstrengende Woche.
> 
> Geht an dem langen Wochende irgendwas? Wetter soll ja nicht super werden. Aber so bissle rumeiern wir schon drin sein. Gebe mich auch mit 2std oder so zu frieden. Hauptsache mal kurz bissle im Wald rumgeflitzt.



ich werde heute abend so gegen 1700 ins steinbrüchlein schaun wenn du willst komm vorbei


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. April 2010)

Gerne. Das ist zwar spät, aber besser als wieder alleine. Ich drehe davor vielleicht noch eine kleine Runde also falls noch einer will.

Schrat?


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2010)

Hallo, das ist mir zu spÃ¤t, weil gegen Abend soll es regnen
Wenn jemand Lust hat Vormittags eine Runde an der Veste zu drehen ich starte so gegen 11 Uhrâ¦


----------



## bajcca (2. April 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

@ blacksurf und alle
mein Freund und ich haben heute auch vor im Fürther Stadtwald eine lockere Runde zu drehen. Allerdings schaffen wir es nicht vor halb 12 Uhr. Wir sind auf jeden Fall dann am Parkplatz. Wäre schön, wenn es klappt.  

VG Bajcca


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2010)

@bajcca
Guten Morgen, dann bis 11:30â¦tÃ¤t mich freuen!
Ist kein Thema die halbe Stundeâ¦
Und lockeres Tempo klingt auch gut bis spÃ¤ter


----------



## bajcca (2. April 2010)

@blacksurf
Klasse, dann bis später an der Veste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. April 2010)

bajcca schrieb:


> @blacksurf
> Klasse, dann bis später an der Veste!



ich schaffs nicht sicher bis 1700


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. April 2010)

wie jetzt? Veste oder Stbr ? Meinste mich?

Ach ja, vielleicht kommt noch jemand mit zum stbr

so, also ich bin um 16:00 am Stbr.


*EDIT sagt*: schon wieder daheim. Sollte ne kleine Runde werden damit wir um 1700 wieder am Parkplatz sind.......
naja, insgesamt 3 kaputte Schläuche und nur 1 Ersatzschlauch und nicht funktionierendes Flickzeug später (17:40) wieder am Parkplatz......toll bestimmt 30 min geschoben.




@ Wotan
warst du da? hab dein Auto nicht gesehen.


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2010)

bajcca schrieb:


> @blacksurf
> Klasse, dann bis später an der Veste!



Superschön war es bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. April 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Superschön war es bis zum nächsten Mal



nee war n da .


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Superschön war es bis zum nächsten Mal



stimmt, beim Loisl wars schee...


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> stimmt, beim Loisl wars schee...



Hehe, ja das ist einfach ein schönes SonnenChillPlätzchen
Und überhaupt wer sich heute alles im Wald rumgetrieben hat


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> stimmt, beim Loisl wars schee...



ich hab g'hört, die lassen da sogar jetzt auch Rennradfahrer rein 



Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bajcca (2. April 2010)

Es war eine super schöne lockere Fahrt auf den Dillenberg, allerdings habe ich es danach fast nicht mehr in den 1. Stock meiner Wohnung geschafft. Morgen lasse ich mich pflegen und verwöhnen.
Freu mich auf das nächste mal.


----------



## Balu84 (6. April 2010)

Diese Woche wird's Donnerstag eher schwierig bei mir mit dem Treff. Aber hat eventuell jemand Lust, heute ne lockere Runde zu drehen? So 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden, Alte Veste? Bräuchte aber jemand Ortskundigen, da ich selbst noch nicht dort Mountainbiken war.....

Uhrzeit würde ich 18.30 Uhr vorschlagen? Treffpunkt HIER


----------



## hofschalk (6. April 2010)

ganz anderes Thema:
 Hat jemand spontan Zeit und Lust morgen für 2 Tage nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren? Hätte noch Platz im Auto, falls ich fahre und der reo nicht kann/mag. Wetter soll ja prima werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (6. April 2010)

Guter Vorschlag bei dem Wetter. 

Bin dabei, brauche aber manchmal etwas Karrenzzeit (5-10 min). 





Balu84 schrieb:


> Diese Woche wird's Donnerstag eher schwierig bei mir mit dem Treff. Aber hat eventuell jemand Lust, heute ne lockere Runde zu drehen? So 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden, Alte Veste? Bräuchte aber jemand Ortskundigen, da ich selbst noch nicht dort Mountainbiken war.....
> 
> Uhrzeit würde ich 18.30 Uhr vorschlagen? Treffpunkt HIER


----------



## Balu84 (6. April 2010)

Kennst du dich denn aus? 
Muss erstmal schauen dass ich auch den Turm finde...war dort noch nie. Also nicht wundern wenn ich zu spät bin ;-) Muss auch bis 17.30 Uhr schaffen, also muss ich mich auch sputen. Kannst mir deine Handynum per PN schicken?

Daniel


----------



## Balu84 (6. April 2010)

So, wieder zurück von der Tour mit Eike und Benni.

Hab das ganze heute mal mit dem Sportstracker von Nokia aufgezeichnet, hier könnt ihr die Daten dazu sehen:

Original von Nokia: 
http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=2290498
Ich glaub einmal bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit trat ein GPS Fehler auf, glaube nicht dass wir über 50 km/h schnell waren im Wald.

Von Bikemap.net (hier gibt's auch ne Höhenmeterberechnung):
http://www.bikemap.net/route/437608

Balu


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2010)

Startet morgen wieder TG Runde?


----------



## Conyo (7. April 2010)

ich bin morgen nicht dabei - fahre entweder ne Runde mit dem Rennrad oder gehe wieder laufen.
Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder am Start!! 

.. schaut mal ins PizzaPlauder-Forum, vielleicht geht hier ja noch was im April zusammen! Gern auch zünftig fränkisch


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2010)

Ich bin für morgen auch raus. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## benwo (8. April 2010)

ich kann leider auch nicht


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. April 2010)

ok.
ich bin eh noch zu hause. Wird also später heute und bis 18:00 schaffe ich es nicht zu TG.


----------



## Balu84 (8. April 2010)

Heute klappts bei mir auch nicht....18 Uhr würde ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taly (8. April 2010)

Schaffe es heute auch nicht...

Ist morgen evtl. noch jemand in Osternohe?


----------



## Conyo (8. April 2010)

Ist morgen was bestimmtes in Osternohe oder Bikepark?


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. April 2010)

Bikepark.

Es lassen sich aber wohl ganz schöne Touren in der Gegend fahren. (hab ich gehört)

@taly

wann willst du dort sein? Würde auch mal mit. Weiß nur noch nicht wann. Freitag wirds wohl wieder spät und Samstag werde ich wohl auch arbeiten müssen.
Man freue ich mich auf Mai. Dann ist dieser Stress endlich rum. 

Ach ja,
fährt jemand eigentlich am 16.Mai den Marathon in Litzendorf mit?
Ich würde schon gerne, aber mein Training besteht zur Zeit aus einer auf 2std ausgedehnten Heimfahrt von der Arbeit.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2010)

@taly: mal sehen wie fit ich morgen bin... wenn's Wetter hält, schau ich mal ab Mittag vorbei. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ecbguerilla (8. April 2010)

haben die waldarbeiter jetzt schon toll gemacht mit den "Lehmboden" auf den Waldautobahnen beim Tiergarten, nachdem sie viele trails volkommen zerstört haben....


----------



## Markusso (8. April 2010)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> haben die waldarbeiter jetzt schon toll gemacht mit den "Lehmboden" auf den Waldautobahnen beim Tiergarten, nachdem sie viele trails volkommen zerstört haben....



Und nicht nur da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecbguerilla (8. April 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Und nicht nur da...




wo noch?


----------



## taly (9. April 2010)

Ich bin heute ab ca. 14:00 Uhr im Bikepark Osternohe. Die Strecke müsste nach der Woche ohne Regen inzwischen recht trocken sein, mal gucken... =)


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. April 2010)

viel Spass, ich brauch mal nen Tag Pause...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (13. April 2010)

Sry für OT, aber:

Hat zufällig jemand nen Umwerfern rumfliegen, den er günstig loswerden möchte? Von Deore bis hinzu Sram x9 (bevorzugt) eig egal. Meiner hat sich über den Winter nur blöderweise so zugesetzt, dass trotz wd40-Bad nichts mehr geht!
Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Achja, TopSwing - DownPull!


----------



## shutupandride (14. April 2010)

downpull an einem specialized des neuen milleniums???
welches mass brauchst du?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. April 2010)

Hey, hat sich schon erledigt, hab schon einen bestellt. 
Ja, Downpull isses...Das Rockhopper is Bj. 08


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. April 2010)

Geht am WE was zamm?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (16. April 2010)

der dav started ne tour ab forchheim...ca. 45km, 1000hm...http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. April 2010)

Muss ich ja erst nach Forchheim....

Fährt denn heute niemand hier bissle rum. Trails am Steinbrüchlein z.B.......keine highspeedrunde


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2010)

komm halt mit nach Osternohe.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2010)

@reo
ab 14 uhr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2010)

denk scho


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. April 2010)

Soll ich die Chickenways in Onohe mal bissle "verunsichern" 

mmh könnte mir das Ganze schon mal anschauen.......

schrat wotan usw. auch dabei?


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2010)

keine Ahnung, schick mir schnell ne PM, wenn ich dich mitnehmen soll, ich fahr gegen 13 Uhr los.


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. April 2010)

1300 schaffe ich nicht. Muss noch nach Reifen fürs auto schauen.
Komme, wenn, dann selbst hin.

hatte wir die Nummern nicht schon mal ausgetauscht?

Deine habe ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr. Hast PM

EDIT sagt:

so ein kack, hatte irgendwas mit 18km bis Osternohe im Kopf. Hab gedacht ich radl da mal eben schnell hin und kucks mir an..........haha


Fährt denn hier echt keiner weng rum?

Conyo? Würfelradler?


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2010)

Ich bins schon wieder 

fährt heute noch wer?


----------



## benwo (18. April 2010)

ja, ich.
Dachte so an 15 Uhr, irgendwo wo es nicht so viele Spaziergänger gibt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2010)

dann fällt veste & co auf jeden fall weg. war da gestern schon 3std unterwegs und es war viel los. 
Steinbrüchlein wäre ne Alternative. Oder?
Sonntag ist es überall hier in der Gegend immer doof finde ich. Viele Hund und alte Leute.


----------



## benwo (18. April 2010)

ja, deswegen weiss ich auch noch nicht so genau wo ich hinwill. Mal sehen, erstmal den Bauch vollschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2010)

Ja Essen wäre natürlich ne Alternative 

vielleicht gehe ich auch bloß bissle schlüsselstellen üben.......oder fahre meinen lieblingstrail 1000x rauf und runter........


----------



## SunTzu (18. April 2010)

ihr müsst einfach nur früher los. heute morgen um 9.00 wars am buck und moritzberg herrlich. wenig leute, keine hunde.


----------



## benwo (18. April 2010)

um 9 uhr war Formel 1 

Also, 15 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Steinbrüchlein auf ne ruhige Runde?


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. April 2010)

Ihc nehme an du bist schon weg?

Fahre in ca 15min erst weg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2010)

morgen 18.00Uhr Tiergarten?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Balu84 (21. April 2010)

18 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, da ich bis 17.30 uhr arbeiten muss und dazwischen noch heim....morgen schauts generell schlecht aus bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2010)

auch wenn niemand der üblichen Verdächtigen am Start war, es war auch so recht unterhaltsam: mit den 4 Leuten aus irgendeiner yahoo-group(?) zu fahren hatte seinen eigenen Unterhaltungswert  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (22. April 2010)

Werde mich bessern.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. April 2010)

Ab sofort müsste ich es auch mal wieder schaffen. Hoffe ich, sonst suche ich mir nen neuen Job......


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

Und hier auch nochmal:

Da der Pizzaplauder nicht richtig in Fahrt kommt, hier ein Vorschlag für alle 

Interesse an einer größeren Ausfahrt Richtung Moritzberg mit Einkehr auf der Hütte?! z.B. Sonntag, 2. Mai 2010 mit Start am Tiergarten.
Soweit eben auch das Wetter passt. Aber die Aussichten scheinen ja ganz gut zu sein!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. April 2010)

2510=rtf


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

sollte meinen Terminkalender wohl besser im Auge behalten. 
Alternativ dann Sonntag, der 09.05.2010


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> auch wenn niemand der üblichen Verdächtigen am Start war, es war auch so recht unterhaltsam: mit den 4 Leuten aus irgendeiner yahoo-group(?) zu fahren hatte seinen eigenen Unterhaltungswert
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Yahoo-Group?????


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> sollte meinen Terminkalender wohl besser im Auge behalten.
> Alternativ dann Sonntag, der 09.05.2010



so weit im Voraus schon ne Tour planen? Das sind ja noch über zwei Wochen bis dahin. Da kann ja noch soviel passieren 

Und yahoo-group: keine Ahnung, einer der Leute meinte nur, es gäbe so etwas als MTB-Treff für Nürnberg und er hätte eben für gestern ne Tour angekündigt. Details von gestern auf alternativen Kanälen oder wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> so weit im Voraus schon ne Tour planen? Das sind ja noch über zwei Wochen bis dahin. Da kann ja noch soviel passieren
> 
> Und yahoo-group: keine Ahnung, einer der Leute meinte nur, es gäbe so etwas als MTB-Treff für Nürnberg und er hätte eben für gestern ne Tour angekündigt. Details von gestern auf alternativen Kanälen oder wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen
> 
> ...



aha!

Naja - soweit im Voraus planen ... dann spricht sich das ja nur rum und es werden ein paar mehr Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

die yahoo-group wird wohl die hier sein: http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/nuernbike/

auf der Webseite die da verlinkt ist, der Typ auf dem Foto war gestern auch da.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

Der Typ auf dem Photo?? da sind aber viele drauf...

Die NuernBiker... aha  - da war mal jmd besonders kreativ!


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

neee, da auf der Seite hier: http://www.nuernbike.de/


----------



## Balu84 (23. April 2010)

Jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig, lass uns doch an deinen anekdoten von gestern teilhaben


----------



## bajcca (23. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

die Nuernbikes hat 2003 oder so der Jörg Tölzel gegründet. Jede Woche wurde in 2 Leistungsklassen gefahren und über Mail angekündigt.
Montag: Soft & lazy für die, die es etwas gemütlicher und nicht zu heftig angehen lassen wollten  und 
Donnerstag: quick & dirty, na, der Name sagt ja schon alles.

Seit der Jörg weggezogen ist, ist es ruhiger geworden. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf soft & lazy, noch jemand hier??

Bajcca


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

ok, wenn die Donnerstagstouren quick & dirty sind, dann sind die Donnerstags-Touren, die hier in dem Thread so gefahren wurde "speed of light & deadly danger".

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bajcca (23. April 2010)

Deshalb fahre ich ja auch lieber nicht mit

Fährt hier auch jemand weniger "speed of light & deadly danger"??

Bajcca


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2010)

wenn die touren, die hier als "speed of light & deadly danger" bezeichnet werden, dann komm nie auf die idee, mit mir fahren zu wollen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. April 2010)

ich mach alles a bissle..............fährt wer am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INSTINCT (23. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn die touren, die hier als "speed of light & deadly danger" bezeichnet werden, dann komm nie auf die idee, mit mir fahren zu wollen.




*mit dem kopf nick*


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn die touren, die hier als "speed of light & deadly danger" bezeichnet werden, dann komm nie auf die idee, mit mir fahren zu wollen.



 ich weiss, dass du mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs bist 

@MTBermLuS: morgen nachmittag Osternohe 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2010)

INSTINCT schrieb:


> *mit dem kopf nick*



wie schaut es denn bei dir aus? helm gekauft und schon mal wieder im gelände geübt?




reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich weiss, dass du mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs bist



ne, ich mach nur keine pausen an jeder ecke.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. April 2010)

@reo-fahrer

steht man da echt bis zu 20 min am Lift an? Also das ist zum 

wollte lieber bissle Touren, sonst rolle ich irgendwann von alleine der Berg runter und das ganz ohne Rad.........


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn die touren, die hier als "speed of light & deadly danger" bezeichnet werden, dann komm nie auf die idee, mit mir fahren zu wollen.



man, hier kommt ja wieder Leben rein...
.... too fast - too furious... ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2010)

bajcca schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich ja auch lieber nicht mit
> 
> Fährt hier auch jemand weniger "speed of light & deadly danger"??
> 
> Bajcca



ach, gelegentlich schon, frag halt Katja 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (23. April 2010)

â¦hier gehts aber ab
Kaum ist das Wetter wieder schÃ¶n sind die Poser am Werk


----------



## Balu84 (23. April 2010)

Also ich fahr auf jeden Fall auch mal gern soft & lazy.

reo-fahrer hat mich gleich bei meiner ersten donnerstagstour durchs gelände gescheucht... weiß allerdings nicht wie deadly danger das im vergleich zu sonst war


----------



## Yeti777 (24. April 2010)

moin moin, ich hätt heut auch lust auf ne nette tour! Wenn was hier in der nähe von Nürnberg startet wär ich dabei. Bin nur nicht so der große fan davon mein bike erst mitm auto durch die gegen zu fahren. Werd jetzt demnächst mal frühstücken, dann schau ich hier noch mal rein, vielleicht kommt ja was zam. Ansonsten werd ich wohl alleine fahrn.


----------



## Balu84 (24. April 2010)

HI. Heute geht bei mir nix, bin schon zum Beachvolleyball verabredet


----------



## bajcca (24. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn die touren, die hier als "speed of light & deadly danger" bezeichnet werden, dann komm nie auf die idee, mit mir fahren zu wollen.



Ach schade, genau das wollte ich unbedingt


----------



## blacksurf (24. April 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich wÃ¼rde Morgen mal wieder Richtung Veste starten, ca. 11 Uhrâ¦
GemÃ¼tliches Tempo, Trails rund um den FÃ¼rther Stadtwald, Einkehr im Loisl (Cadolzburg), CC-orientiert, 2-3 Std wer Lust hat kann mitkommen


----------



## bajcca (24. April 2010)

An die Genussbiker- und Eisdielenfraktion,

werde heute eine soft & lazy Tour durch den Fürther Stadtwald zum Dillenberg mit Eisdielenstop machen. Hat jemand Lust dazu?

Bajcca


----------



## bajcca (24. April 2010)

@ blacksurf,

das hat sich gerade überschnitten. Aber 11 Uhr schaffe ich mal wieder nicht.
12 Uhr auch o.k.??


----------



## blacksurf (24. April 2010)

ich meinte auch erst Morgenâ¦
Heute kann ich leider nicht.
Morgen gerne auch erst ab 12


----------



## bajcca (24. April 2010)

Scheint, dass ich etwas durcheinander bin heute morgen. Dann fahren wir morgen um 12 Uhr. Treffpunkt am Parkplatz Alte Veste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (24. April 2010)

@bajcca 
genau, ich freu mich!


----------



## signor_rossi (24. April 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @bajcca
> genau, ich freu mich!



Würde evtl. auch mitfahren. Fahrt ihr sicher?
Gruß


----------



## bajcca (24. April 2010)

@signor rossi

ganz sicher

Super, dann sind wir ja schon vier!


----------



## blacksurf (24. April 2010)

@rossi
klar fahren wir! Bis denne


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

aufruf an die trainierten:

heroldberg - schnaittach - hersbruck - engeltal - entenberg - moritzberg - tiergarten
start gegen mittag.

jemand interesse?


----------



## hofschalk (24. April 2010)

will morgen auch fahren. @ blacksurf, wie groß wird denn eure ausfahrt morgen? will auch ab mittag ne runde treten, aber für den speedy bin ich vermutlich viel zu langsam und unfit. ;-)


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. April 2010)

Wäre da heute nicht der bessere Tag gewesen?

http://www.scrschnaittach.de/t3/index.php?id=212&type=1




speedy_j schrieb:


> aufruf an die trainierten:
> 
> heroldberg - schnaittach - hersbruck - engeltal - entenberg - moritzberg - tiergarten
> start gegen mittag.
> ...


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

@würfel
ich zahl doch keine 30 euro für waldautobahn.


----------



## hofschalk (24. April 2010)

wo ist denn morgen treffpunkt um 12 uhr? werde mich auch anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (24. April 2010)

@hofschalk

Treffpunkt
an der alten Veste in Fürth!
12 Uhr direkt unterhalb des Turms am Parkplatz.
So wie es ausschaut sind wir momentan zu viert bislang am Start!


----------



## hofschalk (25. April 2010)

ausgezeichnet. werde mit der u-bahn anreisen. hoffe ich berechne den zeitansatz richtig, ansonsten bitte auf mich warten


----------



## weichling (25. April 2010)

Ich mach auch auf. 
Mal wieder SeeAlpenXler treffen.

Bis denne
M.


blacksurf schrieb:


> @hofschalk
> 
> Treffpunkt
> an der alten Veste in Fürth!
> ...


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2010)

scheee
sei gegrüßt!


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2010)

es ist Kaiserwetter, einen exzellenten Kenner der Wege haben wir auch dabei, ich freu mich auf Euch!
@Hofschalk
wir warten!


----------



## hofschalk (25. April 2010)

komm doch mitm auto...irgendwie war die wurstsemmel, die gestern 5 std in der sonne lag meinem körper nicht zuträglich 
falls ich länger als 15 min net komme, sitz ich noch daheim. 
dann wünsch ich euch viel freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2010)

@hofschalk

das wird schon wiederâ¦


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. April 2010)

Wir könnten auch mal wieder auf den Moritzberg radeln.
War da heute, und weils irgendwie anstrengend war hab ich mir ausnahmsweise ein Stück Käsekuchen gegönnt. 
Mir hats geschmeckt. Hat nicht mal einer geschrieben die haben keinen guten mehr?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2010)

Es ist wohl seit ner Weile ein neuer Pächter auf der Moritzberghütte. 

@blacksurf: ihr wart ja heute richtig viele Leute :-D 

Grüsse,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (25. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @blacksurf: ihr wart ja heute richtig viele Leute :-D
> 
> Grüsse,
> Stefan



zu 6. waren wir  schöne runde und überarbeiten musste man sich auch nicht.  ois subba

stefan, wie siehts diese woche mit nem spontantrip aus? ich befürchte du musst arbeiten


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Es ist wohl seit ner Weile ein neuer Pächter auf der Moritzberghütte.



na ja, war heut auch oben. mit dem bestellvorgang und an der bedienungsdauer müsen sie noch arbeiten. zumal nicht gerade viel los war. haben da eine rießen hütte stehen, aber selbstbedienung ist fehl am platz. lieber hockt man sich 10 - 15 minuten auf eine bank und es kümmert sich keine sau um einen. war irgendwie schwach. 
die preise in dafür recht moderat. was mit aber sehr zu denken gegeben hat, war die tatsache, dass alle alkoholfreien getränke aus 0,5l flaschen abgefüllt wurden. früher wurde sowas im fass angekarrt, was eher für einen ökologischen gedanken spricht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. April 2010)

Also bei mir war sofort ne Bedienung da. Der Kuchen 3min SpÃ¤ter und die Traubensaftschorle in weiteren 3 min. Gezahlt habe ich auch gleich. Um nicht evtl. aufs Kassieren warten zu mÃ¼ssen.
Komisch nur, die Bestellung aufgenommen hat eine Rothaarige, den Kuchen hat ein Typ gebracht, das GetrÃ¤nk eine Dunkelhaarige. Kassiert hat wieder der Typ. 
Arbeitsteilung nennt man da wohl......
5â¬ fÃ¼r Kuchen und 0,5l Schorle. Geht schon, gibts in der FrÃ¤nkischen aber gÃ¼nsitiger.


----------



## Markusso (25. April 2010)

Was fahrtn Ihr für Runden im Fürther Stadtwald und am Moritzberg? FR/DH mit viel RUmstehen und krassen Dingern oder AM mit Tourenfaktor? Im zweiten Fall würd ich gern mal dazu stoßen...

VG!


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2010)

das hängt von ab, mit wem du mitfährst: beim speedy ist's AM mit krassem Speed- und Bergabfaktor  sonst ist zwischen AM/Tour bis XC-Tempobolzen alles drin.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Markusso (25. April 2010)

Na, klingt doch schön. Ich bleib mal am Fred dran und klink mich mal ein, wenns Euch recht ist?


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das hängt von ab, mit wem du mitfährst: beim speedy ist's AM mit krassem Speed- und Bergabfaktor  sonst ist zwischen AM/Tour bis XC-Tempobolzen alles drin.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



hä? ich fahre nur fahrrad! die einteilungen sind doch fürn popo. 

im übrigen möchte ich mal drauf hinweisen, das mein name hier rein gar nichts mit sport zu tun hat. ich war einfach nur unkreativ bei der anmeldung und hab das genommen, was mir zu diesen zeitpunkt vor den augen lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (25. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hä? ich fahre nur fahrrad! die einteilungen sind doch fürn popo.
> 
> im übrigen möchte ich mal drauf hinweisen, das mein name hier rein gar nichts mit sport zu tun hat. ich war einfach nur unkreativ bei der anmeldung und hab das genommen, was mir zu diesen zeitpunkt vor den augen lag.



naja, aber du must schon zugeben, dass deine durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit tendenziell den einen oder anderen km/h höher ist als z.b. beim gemeinen wald- und wiesen-schrat ;-)


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @blacksurf: ihr wart ja heute richtig viele Leute :-D
> 
> Grüsse,
> Stefan



JA, gelle und schön wars auch
Es wurde auch keine 2 bis 3 stündige Ausfahrt sondern ich war um kurz nach 18 Uhr zuhause  
Wie sagte mein Freund Showman immer: 
Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht.
2 x Biergartenstopp





Zuhause angekommen war dann Turboduschen angesagt und einen Freund am Hauptbahnhof in Nbg um 19 Uhr abholen! Hat alles bestens geklappt.


----------



## bajcca (26. April 2010)

Traumwetter, schöne Trails, tolle Leute und dann noch Stop beim Radrennen in Cadolzburg- was will man mehr.

@blacksurf

Das Foto könnte den Eindruck vermitteln, dass wir gar nicht gefahren sind Dank Dir für das Fotografieren - ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## blacksurf (27. April 2010)

bajcca schrieb:


> @blacksurf
> 
> Das Foto könnte den Eindruck vermitteln, dass wir gar nicht gefahren sind Dank Dir für das Fotografieren - ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal.



ein paar weitere Schnappschüsse befinden sich in meinem Album


----------



## signor_rossi (27. April 2010)

Schön wars mit Euch! 
Gerne wieder!


----------



## blacksurf (27. April 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Schön wars mit Euch!
> Gerne wieder!



Fein, dann sollten wir über eine neue Tour nachdenken
Vielleicht mal Start ab Tiergarten
Dieses Weekend bin ich allerdings ausgebucht
Vielleicht können wir ja eine Tour am 9. Mai starten wie von Conyo vorgeschlagen mit 2 Gruppen.
(eine gemütliche und eine rasende)


----------



## bajcca (28. April 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Fein, dann sollten wir über eine neue Tour nachdenken
> Vielleicht mal Start ab Tiergarten
> Dieses Weekend bin ich allerdings ausgebucht
> Vielleicht können wir ja eine Tour am 9. Mai starten wie von Conyo vorgeschlagen mit 2 Gruppen.
> (eine gemütliche und eine rasende)



Tiergarten bin ich dabei, war ich schon länger nicht mehr- eine gemütliche und eine rasende Gruppe
Nur der 9. Mai geht nicht, da es der Tag der Mütter ist.
 Wie sieht es mit dem Samstag 8. Mai aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. April 2010)

morgen 18.30 Tiergarten, Übliche Runde?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (28. April 2010)

Am Rande & für Leute die nicht so pünktlich aus der Arbeit kommen:
Wir wollen morgen eine kleine gemütliche (!) Runde am Buck fahren (XC). Start 18:45 Uhr am Hautpeingang Tiergarten.

Bei Lust und Laune melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (28. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> morgen 18.30 Tiergarten, Übliche Runde?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



o.k. doppelpost ... ich denke wir finden eine lösung zwischen 18:30 und 18:45 ... dann wären es auf jeden fall schon mal vier leute


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. April 2010)

Ich versuche es auch mal zu schaffen. Warum eigentlich jetzt immer erst um 18:30.
Ist um 20:30 ja dunkel im Moment. Keine Lust immer das Licht mit zu schleppen.


----------



## Yeti777 (28. April 2010)

wenns mir morgen wieder besser geht, bin auch da, hab so ne blöde frühjahrserkältung


----------



## blacksurf (28. April 2010)

bajcca schrieb:


> Tiergarten bin ich dabei, war ich schon länger nicht mehr- eine gemütliche und eine rasende Gruppe
> Nur der 9. Mai geht nicht, da es der Tag der Mütter ist.
> Wie sieht es mit dem Samstag 8. Mai aus?



wegen mir gehts auch Samstag


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. April 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich versuche es auch mal zu schaffen. Warum eigentlich jetzt immer erst um 18:30.
> Ist um 20:30 ja dunkel im Moment. Keine Lust immer das Licht mit zu schleppen.



weil ich bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten muss.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## signor_rossi (29. April 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Fein, dann sollten wir über eine neue Tour nachdenken
> Vielleicht mal Start ab Tiergarten
> Dieses Weekend bin ich allerdings ausgebucht
> Vielleicht können wir ja eine Tour am 9. Mai starten wie von Conyo vorgeschlagen mit 2 Gruppen.
> (eine gemütliche und eine rasende)


TG ist prima. Dieses WE bin ich auch nicht hier.Wollte jedoch an einem der beiden Tage (8./9.) in meinem Revier (ER-Tennenlohe-Kalchreuth-Rathsberg-Adlitz) hausen. Fahr auch gern an 2 Tagen hintereinander. 
@ Blacksurf: Hättest du auch Lust in ER zu biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (29. April 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> TG ist prima. Dieses WE bin ich auch nicht hier.Wollte jedoch an einem der beiden Tage (8./9.) in meinem Revier (ER-Tennenlohe-Kalchreuth-Rathsberg-Adlitz) hausen. Fahr auch gern an 2 Tagen hintereinander.
> @ Blacksurf: Hättest du auch Lust in ER zu biken?



warum nicht
allerdings sollte es dann nicht zu früh losgehen (nicht vor 11 Uhr), 
weil ich täte dann die Bahn nach Erlangen nehmen!
@weichling
kommste auch mit ist doch auch dein Hausrevier?


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. April 2010)

Also ich bin mal um 18:30 am TG. Hab nur Stecklicht dabei also kein nightright. Aber zum Heimfahren so gegen 20:30 wirds reichen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. April 2010)

war 'ne nette Runde heute. Und noch Pumptrack-fahren bis es endgültig dunkel ist müssen wir öfter machen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (29. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> war 'ne nette Runde heute. Und noch Pumptrack-fahren bis es endgültig dunkel ist müssen wir öfter machen
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Zustimmung! Pumpen am Ende ist cool und stärkt den Rücken ;-)

Und wir dürften es im Peak immerhin bis auf 8 Leutz gebracht haben. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. April 2010)

Die 70 Runden ohne Pause nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## fkschuhm (30. April 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Zustimmung! Pumpen am Ende ist cool und stärkt den Rücken ;-)
> 
> Und wir dürften es im Peak immerhin bis auf 8 Leutz gebracht haben. Auch nicht schlecht.



da hab ich wohl das Beste verpasst... aber das kommt ja bekanntlich immer zum Schluss.

naja, beim nächsten mal...


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. April 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Die 70 Runden ohne Pause nicht zu vergessen.



das kommt schon hin: 30 von mir, 30 vom Martin, 10 vom Rest  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## weichling (30. April 2010)

Ich kann am WE 8./9. Mai nur am 9.Mai.


blacksurf schrieb:


> warum nicht
> allerdings sollte es dann nicht zu früh losgehen (nicht vor 11 Uhr),
> weil ich täte dann die Bahn nach Erlangen nehmen!
> @weichling
> kommste auch mit ist doch auch dein Hausrevier?


----------



## blacksurf (30. April 2010)

weichling schrieb:


> Ich kann am WE 8./9. Mai nur am 9.Mai.



 schön


----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2010)

diese woche jemand zufällig nen freien tag zum bischofsmaisen? falls  regen mal ne pause macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odin124 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo leuds 
ich bin stolzer freerider 
ähhm oke ich suche vergeblichst nach einem MTB Club der im Raum fürth liegt.Ich fahre bei deberndorf im wald ..wer kennts 
ist zwar schon lustig aber langsam lanweilig 
Ich bin noch sehr jung undprobier fast alles aus 
ich bin 12 sehr jung ... leider 

ich bedanke mich shcon mal im vorraus 

lg


----------



## shutupandride (4. Mai 2010)

odin124 schrieb:


> ich bin 12 sehr jung ... leider



sei doch froh, dass du jung bist.
du kannst den halben tag biken gehen, ohne dass du dich bei irgendwem dafür rechtfertigen müsstest (bei mir war das jedenfalls so).
genieße dein leben, die sklaverei kommt noch früh genug!!!


----------



## signor_rossi (6. Mai 2010)

@Conyo,Blacksurf,Weichling

Was machen wir bei diesem fränkischen Monsun?
Um eine Woche verschieben?
Wäre mein Vorschlag-auf keinen Fall aufheben!


----------



## blacksurf (6. Mai 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> @Conyo,Blacksurf,Weichling
> 
> Was machen wir bei diesem fränkischen Monsun?
> Um eine Woche verschieben?
> Wäre mein Vorschlag-auf keinen Fall aufheben!




gute Frage? Das Wetter nervt Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Allerdings bin ich Himmelfahrt und das weekend drauf 4 Tage Biken in Thüringen mit dem ESK, aber ohne mich geht sicherlich auch etwas zusammen


Nachtrag: Für Samstag schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus, solange es nicht regnet bin ich für den Start!


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Wäre mein Vorschlag-auf keinen Fall aufheben!



wie sieht's denn aus, Sonntag Moritzberg/Ungelstetten?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (7. Mai 2010)

bin gerade mit einer Erkältung gestraft und das kurz vor meinem Halbmarathon in Regensburg  Das kotzt mich echt an.

Also, falls ich gesund bin - ist am 16.5 Regensburg am Start (bzw. ich bin am Start) - eine Ausfahrt wäre maximal danach möglich (14h)..

An welche Startzeit dachtet ihr denn für nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## blacksurf (7. Mai 2010)

der Plan war eigentlich  am Sonntag mal in Tennenlohe rumzufahren und Samstag Ungelstätten. Aber letztlich bin ich offen


----------



## signor_rossi (7. Mai 2010)

@blacksurf
Sonntag Tennenlohe halten wir mal fest. Nach dem Du sowieso nicht so"früh" loswillst-könnten wir am So "in Ruhe aufstehen, Wetter peilen,wenn das passt, kurz ins Forum u. los. Könnte Dich am Bhf ER abholen?
@weichling-wie schauts bei Dir aus?
@bajcca-?
@reo-komm doch mit nach ER-gefällt Dir bestimmt
Hab vorhin im Radio Wetterbesserung v.a.für So mitbekommen
Seid gegruesst


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2010)

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch am Sonntag? 

@conyo: klingt nach nem stressigen Sonntag, erst Halbmarathon und dann hier noch ne Tour 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (7. Mai 2010)

[FONT="]@reo
In der 90° Kurve derWeinstraße ist ein Parkplatz-gegen 11:30

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Tennenlohe,+Erlangen&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=13.547057,39.506836&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Tennenlohe+Erlangen,+Bayern&ll=49.554728,11.043148&spn=0.027339,0.077162&z=14[/FONT]


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2010)

ich kenn die Ecke, ich war da schon das eine oder andere Mal unterwegs 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2010)

wobei, wenn man den neusten Gerüchten glauben darf, die mir eben zugetragen wurden, lohnt es nicht mehr so, auf der Panzerschießbahn unterwegs zu sein.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (7. Mai 2010)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> @blacksurf
> Sonntag Tennenlohe halten wir mal fest. Nach dem Du sowieso nicht so"früh" loswillst-könnten wir am So "in Ruhe aufstehen, Wetter peilen,wenn das passt, kurz ins Forum u. los. Könnte Dich am Bhf ER abholen?



ja super das wäre nett, der Zug braucht ja nicht mal 20 min von Fürth aus und fährt ja oft, können also spontan entscheiden
Wobei das Wetter wohl am Samstag besser wird!


----------



## benwo (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand am Samstag Lust auf eine etwas sportlichere Runde hat: 

15Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2010)

@rossi
das wetter Morgen wird durchwachsen, aber immer mal Sonne, ich denke
wir könnten es wagen. Wann kannst du mich am Bahnhof abholen?

Für Heute ist bei mir wohl eher doch eine Stadtwaldrunde angesagt, ich muss noch einige Sachen klar machen für Thüringen.
Also ich denke ich breche so um die Mittagszeit für eine gemütliche Runde in den Stadtwald auf (Veste) Wer Lust hat mitzufahren der melde sich einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (8. Mai 2010)

@blacksurf
Also, für eine gemütliche Runde bin ich immer zu haben, wann willst Du starten?


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2010)

ah schön sagen wir um 12 uhr Veste?


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Mai 2010)

@Blacksurf-sag Du mir wann Du kommst-werde da sein-ist nicht soweit vonmir zum Bhf
@reo-dort bin ich "local"-don`t worry -a bisserl was geht allerweil
hoffe Du bist kein Perfektionist!?



blacksurf schrieb:


> @rossi
> das wetter Morgen wird durchwachsen, aber immer mal Sonne, ich denke
> wir könnten es wagen. Wann kannst du mich am Bahnhof abholen?
> 
> ...


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Mai 2010)

@blacksurf ups-zuschnell-sagen wir bitte nicht vor 11:00 Uhr?



signor_rossi schrieb:


> @Blacksurf-sag Du mir wann Du kommst-werde da sein-ist nicht soweit vonmir zum Bhf
> @reo-dort bin ich "local"-don`t worry -a bisserl was geht allerweil
> hoffe Du bist kein Perfektionist!?


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2010)

@rossi ok
ich suche mal schnell nach einem zug
12:15 Bahnhof Erlangen?
Sonntag natürlich


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Mai 2010)

@blacksurf-ok!




blacksurf schrieb:


> @rossi ok
> ich suche mal schnell nach einem zug
> 12:15 Bahnhof Erlangen?
> Sonntag natürlich


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2010)

d.h. also nicht 11.30 an der Weinstraße/Kurt Schumacher, sondern eher 12.45 bis 13.00?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2010)

fein, dann seh ich Euch Morgen, muss jetzt losdüsen zur Veste!

Tschöö


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Mai 2010)

@reo-genau! Kommst Du?



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> d.h. also nicht 11.30 an der Weinstraße/Kurt Schumacher, sondern eher 12.45 bis 13.00?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


----------



## bajcca (8. Mai 2010)

Bin auch gleich an der Veste, bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (8. Mai 2010)

Hi,
war grad am Panzerübungsgelände unterwegs und musste feststellen das die Trails in der Nähe des Pferdegeheges gesperrt worden sind.
Also hauptsächlich wo die DH-Strecken hin gebaut worden sind.
Weiter hinten ist wieder alles ok, da kann man fahren.
Weiß hier jemand zufällig mehr dazu?


----------



## OldSchool (8. Mai 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> d.h. also nicht 11.30 an der Weinstraße/Kurt Schumacher, sondern eher 12.45 bis 13.00?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Würde auch gerne mit fahren. Vielleicht kann jemand heute Abend oder morgen früh nochmal verbindlichen Treffpunkt und Zeit durchgeben.

Danke!


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mit fahren. Vielleicht kann jemand heute Abend oder morgen früh nochmal verbindlichen Treffpunkt und Zeit durchgeben.
> 
> Danke!




Hi, schön Dich mal wieder zu treffen
Aber denkt bitte dran ich bin mit meinem Scale unterwegs *schluck*
Ich seh mich schon alles schieben


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2010)

ich hab mich eben entschieden, an den Oko zu fahren, da weiss ich wenigstens, wann's losgeht. Viel Spass euch.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (8. Mai 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Hi, schön Dich mal wieder zu treffen
> Aber denkt bitte dran ich bin mit meinem Scale unterwegs *schluck*
> Ich seh mich schon alles schieben



Dito 

Wann?


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2010)

@oldscool
ich hoffe Mister Rossi gibt noch eine genaue Zeit durchâ¦
Ich komme am Erlangner Bahnhof um 12:15 an!


----------



## OldSchool (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr mit dem Rad dort hin fahrt wird es wohl mit 13 Uhr ganz gut hin kommen.


----------



## img (8. Mai 2010)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hi,
> war grad am Panzerübungsgelände unterwegs und musste feststellen das die Trails in der Nähe des Pferdegeheges gesperrt worden sind.
> Also hauptsächlich wo die DH-Strecken hin gebaut worden sind.
> Weiter hinten ist wieder alles ok, da kann man fahren.
> Weiß hier jemand zufällig mehr dazu?



Das wird in Zukunft wohl so bleiben ... die Pferde bekommen mehr Platz 

http://www.erlanger-nachrichten.de/artikel.asp?art=1214803&kat=19


----------



## signor_rossi (9. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute!

Zeitangabe gabs doch schon - 12:45-13:00 in der Kurve Weinstrasse / Kurt Schumacher Strasse (Tennenlohe) 1 Seite zurückhab ich sogar einen google-map-link reingestellt
Also bis denne...



blacksurf schrieb:


> @oldscool
> ich hoffe Mister Rossi gibt noch eine genaue Zeit durch
> Ich komme am Erlangner Bahnhof um 12:15 an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (9. Mai 2010)

@rossi und oldschool

Schee wars mit Euch. Danke an Rossi für das guiden in den Hometrails.
Ein feines Revier hast du da vor deiner Haustür.
Ich hab den Zug gleich bekommen der rollte ein, als ich das Bike am Bahnsteig hatte, also perfekt! Jetzt ist Sofa und Sauerstoffzelt angesagt, puuh mit Euch spielen in den Trails ist anstrengend


----------



## OldSchool (9. Mai 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @rossi und oldschool
> 
> Schee wars mit Euch. Danke an Rossi für das guiden in den Hometrails.
> Ein feines Revier hast du da vor deiner Haustür.
> Ich hab den Zug gleich bekommen der rollte ein, als ich das Bike am Bahnsteig hatte, also perfekt! Jetzt ist Sofa und Sauerstoffzelt angesagt, puuh mit Euch spielen in den Trails ist anstrengend



Ja war gut heute. Bin auch gut geschafft. Bei mir waren es 66km und 4 Std. Fahrzeit.

Gerade als ich zu Hause an kam fing es an zu regnen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Mai 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja war gut heute. Bin auch gut geschafft. Bei mir waren es 66km und 4 Std. Fahrzeit.
> 
> *Gerade als ich zu Hause an kam fing es an zu regnen.*



Du Glücklicher, hatte heute einmal Gewitter mit Hagel so groß wie Murmeln, das tat richtig wie auf der kalten Haut. Dann Sonne mit Gegenwind und die letzten 20km noch Regen mit Gegenwind. Verfahren habe ich mich auch noch weil ich mal anders fahren wollte (von meinen Eltern aus der Fränkischen zurück) und so wurden aus den eigentlich 72km auch noch 90.
Mir haben gestern abend schon die Beine gebrannt wie blöd und heute war es die Hälfte der Strecke nicht anders, aber ich musste ja irgendwie wieder heim.

Ich war kurz davor mit ein Taxi zu rufen, bin gerade noch die Treppe bei mir daheim hochgekommen (5. St)............

Ich bin aber auch sowas von zum bemitleiden.........


----------



## OldSchool (9. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher, hatte heute einmal Gewitter mit Hagel so groß wie Murmeln, das tat richtig wie auf der kalten Haut. Dann Sonne mit Gegenwind und die letzten 20km noch Regen mit Gegenwind. Verfahren habe ich mich auch noch weil ich mal anders fahren wollte (von meinen Eltern aus der Fränkischen zurück) und so wurden aus den eigentlich 72km auch noch 90.
> Mir haben gestern abend schon die Beine gebrannt wie blöd und heute war es die Hälfte der Strecke nicht anders, aber ich musste ja irgendwie wieder heim.
> 
> Ich war kurz davor mit ein Taxi zu rufen, bin gerade noch die Treppe bei mir daheim hochgekommen (5. St)............
> ...



Ja. manchmal läuft es Schei§e.


----------



## signor_rossi (9. Mai 2010)

@ blacksurf u.oldscool
Fands auch gut mit Euch.
@oldscool -mann bin ich beruhigt, daß Du auch müde wurdest 
@blacksurf-hab denZug noch einrollen sehen u. dachte mir-echt Schwein gehabt. War grad zuhause fings an zu regnen-auch Schwein...
Die Zahlen: Bei mir waren es 53,3km u. 697hm, d.h für dich Blacksurf 52km u 637hm. Bis bald - war mir eine Freude
Micha


----------



## bergamont-max (11. Mai 2010)

servus wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch aus umgebung cadolzburg wohnt und dillenberg fährt 
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2010)

Da gibts welche  aber wenn du mit dem fahren willst brauchste nen Motor am big air


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2010)

bergamont-max schrieb:


> servus wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch aus umgebung cadolzburg wohnt und dillenberg fährt
> thx



ja, ich gelegentlich. Und die beiden, die ich eben noch im Stadtwald getroffen hab, ebenfalls 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht es morgen so aus.........sollte das Wetter halbwegs mitspielen.
Oder sind alle mit dem Bollerwagen unterwegs?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts dieses WE aus? Jemand Lust auf Runde in Thermohosen mitte Mai?
Es hatte schon 27°C um die Jahreszeit...........


----------



## huteck (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
bin schon sei ca. 3 Jahren im Lorenzer Reichswald (Schmausenbuck) und Umgebung mit meinem Stumpjumper unterwegs (hauptsächlich Singletrails). Diese Saison würde ich mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen. Wer fährt wann und wo? 
Schmeiße mich mit meinen 34 Jahren noch so ziemlich jeden Hang runter und wenn ein paar Dirtjumps mit eingebaut sind umso besser.
Feedback wäre super. Fahre jetzt wieder los...


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag abend könnte schon mal wieder was gehen, nach so langer Pause.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## huteck (16. Mai 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Donnerstag abend könnte schon mal wieder was gehen, nach so langer Pause.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Wo fährst Du denn? Könnte Donnerstag ab 18.00 Uhr in der Nähe vom Tiergarten sein (oder wo auch immer).
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## K0nne (16. Mai 2010)

Da werde ich (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) auch mal vorbei schauen. Heute früh wars super am Buck


----------



## Conyo (16. Mai 2010)

... evtl. wäre ich auch mal wieder am Start...


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Mai 2010)

huteck schrieb:


> Wo fährst Du denn? Könnte Donnerstag ab 18.00 Uhr in der Nähe vom Tiergarten sein (oder wo auch immer).
> Gruß,
> Thomas



18.30 am Haupteingang Tiergarten wäre so der Plan.

@conyo:  hast aber bisher nicht viel verpasst... 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Mai 2010)

Bis auf die rückenstärkenden Pumptrackrunden natürlich. 

Ich bin hoffentlich auch am Start.


----------



## huteck (17. Mai 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> 18.30 am Haupteingang Tiergarten wäre so der Plan.
> 
> @conyo:  hast aber bisher nicht viel verpasst...
> 
> ...



18.30! werde da sein. mein giftgrünes Rad ist nicht zu übersehen.
Bis dann,
Thomas.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2010)

ich werd heute abend wenn's Wetter hält mit dem DH-Bike am Tiergarten unterwegs sein, wohl so ab 18.00Uhr. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, einfach melden 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## huteck (17. Mai 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich werd heute abend wenn's Wetter hält mit dem DH-Bike am Tiergarten unterwegs sein, wohl so ab 18.00Uhr. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, einfach melden
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Mist, zu spät gesehen. Bis Donnerstag dann.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Yeti777 (17. Mai 2010)

Geb mir mühe am Donnerstag auch mal wieder da zu sein!


----------



## blacksurf (19. Mai 2010)

Pitsch, Patsch, Pitsch, Patschâ¦
aber am Pfingstweekend Samstag und Sonntag solls schÃ¶n werden


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, hat jemand eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze über und kann die mir für ein paar Tage leihen?
Alle Teile da, wollte morgen und am WE fahren und die 31,6mm Truvativsattelstütze hat nur 30,9mm. Dabei sind die 31.6 sogar aufgedruckt..........
Die vom anderen Rad ist auch nur 30.9 und passt nicht.
...und nein! ich will nicht mit dem anderen Rad fahren sondern mit dem Neuen.....


----------



## huteck (20. Mai 2010)

Hhmmm, war um 18.31Uhr vor dem Tiergarten Haupteingang und bin dann um 18.45 radeln gegangen - alleine. War von euch einer da? Hab ich das was verpasst? Geht einer morgen und oder Samstag fahren?
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Conyo (20. Mai 2010)

...alle mit dem Tarnanzug unterwegs, wa'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Mai 2010)

Dachte nicht das heute einer fährt. Hab auch länger geschafft......

PS: Das mit der Sattelstütze hat sich erledigt, Steuersatz/Umwerfer passt auch nicht. ISCG Aufnahme hat der Rahmen auch nicht wie beschrieben......nicht mein Tag heute.


----------



## huteck (22. Mai 2010)

Neuer Versuch... Heute um 14.00 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten? Bin für Alternativzeiten offen.
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Mai 2010)

War nicht da, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.

Morgen einer Zeit und Lust bissle zu fahren?


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2010)

Ja was denn los zu Zeit. Alle in Osternohe und am Oko unterwegs?


----------



## huteck (23. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ja was denn los zu Zeit. Alle in Osternohe und am Oko unterwegs?



Ok, next try... Habe zwar gestern 45km abgerissen doch ein bisschen was ist noch drin 
Auf was kann ich mich denn einstellen? Single Trails, Downhill oder Dirt?
Ist 14.00Uhr ok? 
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2010)

Singletrails halt. Allerdings würde ich mein neues Radl gerne bissle reiten.
Hab dafür keine lange Sattelstütz und kann nur im stehen fahren, somit werden das heute wohl keine 45km.  Bin gestern schon 2 std im Stehen rumgedüst. Das geht ganz schön in die Beine. 
TG oder Steinbrüchlein (bin für zweiteres)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huteck (23. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Singletrails halt. Allerdings würde ich mein neues Radl gerne bissle reiten.
> Hab dafür keine lange Sattelstütz und kann nur im stehen fahren, somit werden das heute wohl keine 45km.  Bin gestern schon 2 std im Stehen rumgedüst. Das geht ganz schön in die Beine.
> TG oder Steinbrüchlein (bin für zweiteres)



Habe noch eine ewiglange 31,4mm Sattelstütze. Können wir gerne mal ausprobieren. Keine Ahnung, wo das "Steinbrüchlein" ist - ist mir aber recht. Wo treffen wir uns? Bin erst seit 3 Jahren Nürnberger und kenne halt noch nicht jeden Fleck.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2010)

Ewig lang ist auch nicht gut. Sollte nicht länger als 350 sein. 
Bin auch erst seit 2 Jahren in Nbg. Aber dank reo, schrat und würfelradler hab ich schon viele Trails kennengelernt. 
Wenn du noch nicht am Steinbrüchlein warst treffen wir uns mal dort. Mir gefällts da. Außerdem ist es da immer nicht so matschig nach dem Regen der letzten Tage.

Guckst du: Mit dem Auto. Die 12-15km dort hin fahre ich jetzt nicht im stehen. 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=N%C3%BCrnberg&daddr=Steinbr%C3%BCchlein&hl=de&geocode=FRiO8gIdIBOpACnTHLa1rlefRzG3IYypha9d3Q%3BFfym8QIdjYupACnbauCCEFqfRzHVjUn9jBUEDQ&mra=ls&sll=49.45058,11.08039&sspn=0.001339,0.004128&ie=UTF8&ll=49.390251,11.117091&spn=0.010727,0.033023&t=h&z=16

Bin so ca. ab 14:00 dort. Goldgelber Fiat, schwarzes Rad weiße Gabel.


----------



## huteck (23. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ewig lang ist auch nicht gut. Sollte nicht länger als 350 sein.
> Bin auch erst seit 2 Jahren in Nbg. Aber dank reo, schrat und würfelradler hab ich schon viele Trails kennengelernt.
> Wenn du noch nicht am Steinbrüchlein warst treffen wir uns mal dort. Mir gefällts da. Außerdem ist es da immer nicht so matschig nach dem Regen der letzten Tage.
> 
> ...



also gut. hier die letzte Nachricht. muss noch ein bisschen schrauben und dann los. Bringe zwei Sattelstützen 31,4 mm mit (eine ist 37cm die andere ca. 28cm). Schwarzer 1ser, grünes Rad. danke für den Link.
bis gleich.


----------



## huteck (23. Mai 2010)

super, dass das heute geklappt hat (danke *MTBermLuS )*; Steinbrüchlein ist echt der Hammer; denke, ich muss meinen "Fuhrpark" doch wohl noch mit 14-17kg aufstocken um mein Stumpjumper nicht schon bald in zwei oder mehr Teilen aus dem Wald schleppen zu müssen 
Bis bald, Thomas


----------



## merino (24. Mai 2010)

Hey liebe MTB-Freunde,
bin auch noch nicht so lange im schönen Nürnberg zu Hause. Ich hab zwar schon ein paar nette Trails entdeckt, würde aber gerne mal mit gleichgesinnten auf Tour gehen. Fahre gerne Single-Trails, mittellange Touren (20 - 40km) und leichtes Freeriden.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es in den nächsten Tagen mal eine Gelegenheit geben würde. Tiergarten wäre sehr gut für mich erreichbar, kann aber auch mit dem Auto kommen.
Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Markusso (24. Mai 2010)

Guck ma hier:  http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/

Werd da morgen wsl. mal vorbeigucken, kenn zwar die allermeisten Trails sehr gut, aber das sollen recht fitte Leute sein!


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2010)

@reo, bike-schrat &Co

Heute zufällig noch mit dem Dicken am TG oder Stbr oder so unterwegs?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Mai 2010)

ich war die letzten beiden Tage damit unterwegs, jetzt brauchen Mensch und Maschine nen Tag Pause


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2010)

Schade, morgen solls wieder den ganzen Tag regnen.....vielleicht gehe ich noch bissle alleine. Ist nur immer bissle blöd alleine neu Sachen probieren.

@ reo
wo hast du dein Auto her? Brauch ein neues. Liebäugle mit Passat Variant und weiß nicht wo ich noch überall kucken soll.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @ reo
> wo hast du dein Auto her? Brauch ein neues. Liebäugle mit Passat Variant und weiß nicht wo ich noch überall kucken soll.



mobile.de, autoscout24.de?

Ich war halt hier in Nürnberg mal ein wenig unterwegs, hatte mir ein paar Autos angeschaut und auch probegefahren, als ich dann mal wusste, was ich genau brauch, hab ich nur noch im Internet gesucht.

Gekauft hab ich dann bei denen: http://www.ostermaier.de/

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2010)

Autoscout+Mobile kenn ich schon auswendig. Kam die letzte Woche nur ein Auto hinzu. 
War auch gerade wieder mit dem Rad in Nbg unterwegs um Autos anzuschauen. Ich glaube beim Feser sind die Auto grundsÃ¤tzlich mal eben 2-3tâ¬ teuerer.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2010)

fährt denn jemand heut ab tiergarten?
ca. 17:30 - 18:00 abfahrt und dann mehr fahren als stehen.


----------



## Conyo (27. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Autoscout+Mobile kenn ich schon auswendig. Kam die letzte Woche nur ein Auto hinzu.
> War auch gerade wieder mit dem Rad in Nbg unterwegs um Autos anzuschauen. Ich glaube beim Feser sind die Auto grundsätzlich mal eben 2-3t teuerer.



dann fahr lieber zum Pillenstein. Und kauf das Auto - wenn es nicht so alt ist - bei einem Händler und nicht von Privat oder irgendwelchen Händlern an der Leyerstraße...


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> fährt denn jemand heut ab tiergarten?
> ca. 17:30 - 18:00 abfahrt und dann mehr fahren als stehen.



Hab kein Radl dabei...


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Mai 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> dann fahr lieber zum Pillenstein. Und kauf das Auto - wenn es nicht so alt ist - bei einem Händler und nicht von Privat oder irgendwelchen Händlern an der Leyerstraße...



stimmt, Leyherstraße ist nur zum Autos loswerden da und nicht zum welche kaufen...


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Mai 2010)

Pillenstein hat gerade auch nix in meiner Preisklasse. Von Privat bin ich schon weg.
Düse jetzt in die Oberpfalz. Da gibst nen Passat (VW Vertragshändler) zu einem guten Preis. Mal Probefahren und aus der Nähe anschauen. Fast 3k billiger als hier in der Gegend vergleichbare Modelle.
Meine Kiste würde er wohl auch nehmen. Somit 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe ......

@reo
ist deiner noch Pumpe Düse oder schon der neue CR? Den gibts nämlich erst ab Ende 2008.


----------



## Conyo (27. Mai 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Pillenstein hat gerade auch nix in meiner Preisklasse. Von Privat bin ich schon weg.
> Düse jetzt in die Oberpfalz. Da gibst nen Passat (VW Vertragshändler) zu einem guten Preis. Mal Probefahren und aus der Nähe anschauen. Fast 3k billiger als hier in der Gegend vergleichbare Modelle.
> Meine Kiste würde er wohl auch nehmen. Somit 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe ......
> 
> ...



Der gibt Dir für Deine Kiste aber einen ziemlich miesen Preis - unter dem Marktwert. Wäre zu überlegen, den dann selber zu verklopfen.
-> In der Oberpfalz kauft man außerdem keine Autos.. Das ist fast so wie in der Leyerstraße...

Würde - wenn Du schon weiter fahren möchtest - mal in den Semi-Osten schauen, sprich Hof. Da habe ich meinen A2 damals gekauft. Autohaus Friedrich in Hof.


----------



## hebolaco (29. Mai 2010)

@MTBermLuS, schau mal beim Graf in der Schwabacher Straße in Fürth.
http://partner.volkswagen.de/vwcms/partner_DE/virtualmaster/de269560.html
in der Schwabacher Straße gibt es aber glaub zwei VW Händler. 

Sonst alles klar bei Dir ?

LG Heiko                           

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=72963&page=4&highlight=frankonia+baiersdorf


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Mai 2010)

War ich auch schon. Kostet alles mehr als ich ausgeben will.
Hab ja vielleicht was. Muss noch bissle Preisdrücken und Winterräder will ich auch.

Sonst? Komme zu wenig zum MTB fahren. Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Km ich letztes Jahr um die Zeit schon in den Beinen hatte.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkschuhm (4. Juni 2010)

hat aus der Runde hier jemand Lust auf ne Runde morgen? ca. 3Std. ab 1300 oder 1400


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2010)

bin am Ochsenkopf, übermorgen auch...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juni 2010)

Ist hier noch wer, der noch Lust auf ne kleine gemütliche Runde hat?


----------



## puenktchen (7. Juni 2010)

Huhu. 
Hat jemand Lust einer Anfängerin mal den Schmausenbuck zu zeigen?! Bzw ne kleine machbare Runde zu machen... War bisher nur in Osternohe und mag halt gern ma was "vor der Haustür" entdecken und auch ma öfter unter der Woche was machen können...

LG, mary


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Huhu.
> Hat jemand Lust einer Anfängerin mal den Schmausenbuck zu zeigen?! Bzw ne kleine machbare Runde zu machen... War bisher nur in Osternohe und mag halt gern ma was "vor der Haustür" entdecken und auch ma öfter unter der Woche was machen können...
> 
> LG, mary



eher ne Tour oder Bergab-orientiert?

eine Tour könnte am Donnerstag mal wieder was zusammengehen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## puenktchen (7. Juni 2010)

Angesichts meines Bikes eher bergab 
Ich glaub für ne Tour is des net tauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut es bei euch diesen Mittwoch mit einer Bike & Biergarten-Tour aus?
Start Steinbrüchlein - Richtung Schwarzachklamm und auf dem Rückweg den Biergarten auf den Weg mitnehmen?
Schnelle Runde - ca 1,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit.

Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr - Parklplatz Steinbrüchlein.

Gebt mal bescheid, ob Interesse besteht.

Grüße, Mia


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei euch diesen Mittwoch mit einer Bike & Biergarten-Tour aus?
> Start Steinbrüchlein - Richtung Schwarzachklamm und auf dem Rückweg den Biergarten auf den Weg mitnehmen?
> Schnelle Runde - ca 1,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit.
> 
> Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr - Parklplatz Steinbrüchlein.



Mittwoch ist der neue Donnerstag? und was ist dann am Donnerstag los? Fragen über Fragen 

Klingt gut, Steinbrüchlein war ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag bin ich trainingstechnisch schon verpflichtet   - deshalb Mittwoch


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Hast doch nur einen Tag frei bekommen? 

oder wollen wir am Mittwoch mal an der Veste fahren, incl. Eisdiele in Cadolzburg?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

@puenktchen: können schon mal Tiergarten fahren gehen, ich nehm dann eben auch das DH-Bike mit. Wann hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Hast doch nur einen Tag frei bekommen?
> 
> oder wollen wir am Mittwoch mal an der Veste fahren, incl. Eisdiele in Cadolzburg?
> 
> ...



he he he  - nee, sogar zwei Tage!

Schaun wir doch einfach mal, was generell für Mittwoch zusammen geht und dann können wir immernoch entscheiden !


----------



## puenktchen (7. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @puenktchen: können schon mal Tiergarten fahren gehen, ich nehm dann eben auch das DH-Bike mit. Wann hast du denn gedacht?



Des wäre prima!
Och ich dacht so Di, Mi oder Do.. nachmittags  
Ich kenn da halt ma gar nix und naja... wer nimmt schon gern nen Anfänger an die Hand  
Was sind des für Strecken? Reicht nen Fullface, oder sollte man auch Jacket+Knieschoner anziehen?!

LG


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> he he he  - nee, sogar zwei Tage!
> 
> Schaun wir doch einfach mal, was generell für Mittwoch zusammen geht und dann können wir immernoch entscheiden !



bis Mittwoch ist nicht mehr lange hin, ist ja schon übermorgen  

@puenktchen: Mittwoch bin ich wohl ne Tour fahren, bei der noch unklar ist, wo genau und wer mit fährt. Sprich an einem der anderen Tage wäre es ok, frühestens ab 16.30 am Tiergarten.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## puenktchen (7. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @puenktchen: Mittwoch bin ich wohl ne Tour fahren, bei der noch unklar ist, wo genau und wer mit fährt. Sprich an einem der anderen Tage wäre es ok, frühestens ab 16.30 am Tiergarten.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Hmmm wie wärs denn spontan mit morgen? 17 Uhr Straßenbahn-Haltestelle Tiergarten?!
Brauch man für die Strecke da volle Ausrüstung?!

Grüßle, mary


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

können wir machen, und Protektoren: hängt davon ab, was du alles anstellen willst und wie sicher du so fährst  Schienbeinschoner haben sich bei Flat-Pedals immer bewährt, Rückenprotektor ist auch nie verkehrt. Zum rumrollen und nur anschauen reicht auch ein normaler CC-Helm 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puenktchen (7. Juni 2010)

Supersache! Also morgen 17 Uhr, Hltslle Tiergarten.... *freu*


----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2010)

also zwei haben sich schon mal angemeldet fürs Steinbrüchlein.. mit Reo sind wir zu viert. 
Kommt mal in die Pötte


----------



## fkschuhm (7. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht;
Donnerstag könnte ich wahrscheinlich. Würde da noch was zusammen gehen?
Tiergarten war am Samstagnachmittag auf sehr vielen Trails noch extrem nass und schlammig; wenn man bis zur Bremsscheibe im Schlamm steckt, machts keinen Spaß mehr....


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Na gut, wenn du meinst, dann halt Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Juni 2010)

Wo und wann jetzt? Steig da nicht mehr durch. 

DI 17:00 Uhr TG mit Protektoren
Mi XX:XX Uhr Steinbrüchlein

Für Samstag wollte ich auch noch ne schöne Singletrail runde planen.
Hat wer Lust/Zeit. Ohne Protektoren, krieg Besuch und der will mal ordentlich Trails fahren ohne 10-15km Anfahrtsweg. 
Steinbrüchlein habe ich mir gedacht. Da lässt es sich eigentlich so gut wie nur Trails fahren, da wirds nie Langweilig.

Das Grünzeug nervt mich zur Zeit. Einmal Antizeckenzeugs vergessen aufzusprühen und schon hab ich so ein Drecksding in der Wade.


EDIT: So eine verstellbare Stattelstüzte in 31,6 hat nicht zufällg jemand und kann sie mir mal borgen? Hätte gerne so ein Teil getestet bevor ich mich entschließe eine zu kaufen.


----------



## Yeti777 (7. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen, am Mittwoch wär ich auch mal wieder dabei, diesmal kommt auch nicht die arbeit dazwischen, da ich nämlich Urlaub habe ;-)
Wann wollt ihr am Mittwoch fahren?


----------



## killacat (7. Juni 2010)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr am Mittwoch fahren?


18:30 Steinbrüchlein Parkplatz - ich bin einer von den zweien.


----------



## Conyo (7. Juni 2010)

scheint ja wieder ne größere Runde zusammen zu gehen !!


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> scheint ja wieder ne größere Runde zusammen zu gehen !!



die drei Mal im Jahr, an denen du mit dem gemeinen Fußvolk radfahren gehst, muss man halt nutzen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (8. Juni 2010)

Ok super, dann bis morgen um halb sieben am Parkplatz! Werd wahrscheinlich mitm schwarzen Fully kommen, hab ja heut noch a bissl zeit zum schrauben!

Einen schönen Sonnigen Tag


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2010)

@reo u. puenktchen

das mit 17:00 am TG steht oder? bzw. nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an ihr nehmt mich mit


----------



## puenktchen (8. Juni 2010)

NÖ 

Ja klar  Aber ich äh hoffe wir finden uns..ich warte bei der Haltestelle der Straßenbahn 5 ! 
Najagut.. werden wohl net so viele in voller Montur bei dem Wetter unterwegs sein ^^ Ich bin jedenfalls schon gespannt..und wie gesagt: achtung, rookie!!!!


----------



## Conyo (8. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @reo u. puenktchen
> 
> das mit 17:00 am TG steht oder? bzw. nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an ihr nehmt mich mit



und morgen? Bist Du da auch am Start? STB - 18.30 Uhr??


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juni 2010)

Zu 99% und werde wohl mit dem Auto hinkommen müssen. Zur Zeit wieder/immernoch etwas hektisch auf Arbeit. die Woche wo ich an keinem Tag über die (gesetzlichen) 10std komme, markiere ich mir rot im Kalender.

@ .chen

bin auch nicht der große Hupfer, mach dir da mal keine sorgen.


----------



## Schnikers (9. Juni 2010)

Servus,

nachdem ich im letzten Jahr ein paar mal beim TG mit dabei war würde ich heute auch gerne mal wieder eine Runde mitfahren.

An welchem Parkplatz trefft ihr euch denn? Kann mich evtl. jemand aus Maxfeld mit raus nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (9. Juni 2010)

Parkplatz am Steinbrüchlein.
Komme leider aus der Südstadt und kann Dich nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Schnikers (9. Juni 2010)

Ok, welche Ausfahrt von A73 aus NBG kommend ist dass denn? Wendelstein?


----------



## Chris1983 (9. Juni 2010)

Wendelstein ist schon zu spät, das is die Ausfahrt Zollhaus.


----------



## Conyo (9. Juni 2010)

Schöne Runde Jungs !


----------



## killacat (9. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Schöne Runde Jungs !



Jederzeit gerne wieder!


----------



## Yeti777 (9. Juni 2010)

ja war wirklich schön, auch das tempo war super


----------



## Conyo (12. Juni 2010)

Wäre morgen jemand für ne Runde zu haben? Start 13.00 Uhr am Tiergarten - Richtung Brunn - Moritzberg und wieder zurück?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr morgen um 10 im Stadtwald...


----------



## Conyo (12. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen um 10 im Stadtwald...



Ich schaffe es morgen Vormittag leider nicht - Meine Freundin läuft ihren ersten Halbmarathon, da wollt ich am Ziel stehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

Fürth-Marathon? Da könnten wir uns fast sehen 

oder gegen 14 Uhr an der Veste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (12. Juni 2010)

Wollte morgen auch mal wieder sämtliche Trails im Stadtwald abklappern. Geht da was zusammen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

Ach, wo anders fahren ist mal net verkehrt, immer nur Tiergarten wird mit der Zeit langweilig


----------



## Conyo (12. Juni 2010)

schaffe es einfach zeitlich nicht zur Veste, da ich ab späten Nachmittag zum grillen eingeladen bin..


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, bin schon still   

Also: morgen 10 Uhr Treffpunkt beim Adrenalin Shop in Fürth, Karolinenstrasse. Wird so ne 2,5 - 3 Stunden Tour, kein CC-Rennen  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## *iceman* (12. Juni 2010)

Also wenns bei uns beiden bleibt können wir uns auch woanders treffen, ich komme aus Weiherhof, bei dir steht Zirndorf, da ist das Adrenalin nicht das naheliegendste, oder?

Wie wärs mit alter Veste und um 10.30?


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte morgen eigentlich TG-Moritzberg fahren. Allerdings nicht im Renntempo. Meine Beine sind etwas müde von heute.

@conyo 
würde für dich dann wohl eher ne Grundlagenrunde werden.


----------



## Conyo (12. Juni 2010)

Nee, können wir machen. Ruhige Runde ohne Stress klingt genau richtig.
Also bin um 13.00 Uhr am Eingang/ TG.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Also wenns bei uns beiden bleibt können wir uns auch woanders treffen, ich komme aus Weiherhof, bei dir steht Zirndorf, da ist das Adrenalin nicht das naheliegendste, oder?
> 
> Wie wärs mit alter Veste und um 10.30?



Es werden zuverlässig mehr als nur wir am Start sein, gibt noch andere Gruppen jenseits des Forums  deswegen muss ich um 10 dort sein. Um 10.30 an der Veste wird eher knapp. Komm halt einfach nach Fürth, die 1,5km mehr sind net schlimm


----------



## *iceman* (12. Juni 2010)

ah, OK, das ist natürlich ein Argument 
Was für ein Bike ist angesagt? Ich würde das Slayer stark bevorzugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr mit dem Stumpjumper, also halt schon eher CC als Freeride


----------



## fkschuhm (13. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Nee, können wir machen. Ruhige Runde ohne Stress klingt genau richtig.
> Also bin um 13.00 Uhr am Eingang/ TG.



Komme auch mal wieder mit. Bis später

Frank


----------



## Yeti777 (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich bis dahin noch wach werde komme ich auch zum TG. Vielleicht bis später


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## huteck (13. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen eigentlich TG-Moritzberg fahren. Allerdings nicht im Renntempo. Meine Beine sind etwas müde von heute.
> 
> @conyo
> würde für dich dann wohl eher ne Grundlagenrunde werden.




Werde auch da sein. Bis später,
Thomas


----------



## Conyo (13. Juni 2010)

Tolle Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, fand ich auch. 

Mussten nicht groß aufeinander warten und hatten ein zügiges Tempo drauf, keine großen Pausen. 

Bin jetzt aber gut geplättet.


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Juni 2010)

Ja war wieder ganz nett. 

Können wir gerne mal wiederholen.


----------



## puenktchen (13. Juni 2010)

Mag die Wocher gern ma wieder fahren ... irgendwann muss ich ja ma Kondition bekommen ^^ Wer also Geduld hat mit mir und vllt ma ne schöne Tour mit FR Charakter und Anfänger-Level machen möchte... ich bin dabei


----------



## Yeti777 (13. Juni 2010)

Sers,

Hab leider doch nicht geschafft, die Feier war gestern doch zu anstrengend ;-) bin dann wieder eingeschlafen ;-)
Wünsch euch ein schönes Deutschlandspiel


----------



## bergamont-max (14. Juni 2010)

hi 
wollt ma fragen ob ich bei euch ne runde mitfahn könnte bin ja erst 15 hoffe das des net so schlimm is da die meisten im meinem alter leider dirt fahn und net freeride bzw fully


----------



## Priest0r (14. Juni 2010)

bergamont-max schrieb:


> hi
> wollt ma fragen ob ich bei euch ne runde mitfahn könnte bin ja erst 15 hoffe das des net so schlimm is da die meisten im meinem alter leider dirt fahn und net freeride bzw fully



schade, wärst du 16 könntest du dich der freeridebikeparkcrew teufelsgraben anschließen


----------



## bergamont-max (14. Juni 2010)

im juli dann


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Mag die Wocher gern ma wieder fahren ... irgendwann muss ich ja ma Kondition bekommen ^^ Wer also Geduld hat mit mir und vllt ma ne schöne Tour mit FR Charakter und Anfänger-Level machen möchte... ich bin dabei



ich bin diese Woche bis 18.00 in der Arbeit, können aber danach schon noch ne Runde fahren.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mal wieder ein Bike habe, und die nötige Kondition, würd ich auch mal ne runde mitdrehen .. . .dauert wohl aber leider noch ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne kaufe ich mir wieder ein Motorrad und fahre mit dem auf Arbeit....oder so.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (15. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine lockere Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch? 

Wie wäre es mit 18:30Uhr ab Tiergarten? 2h Trails & Co.? Aber denkt dran, kein Kantenklatschen bei meinen 100mm Federweg & Hardtail! 

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## Conyo (15. Juni 2010)

schade, habe morgen voraussichtlich keine Zeit. Nächstes Mal gerne wieder.


----------



## Yeti777 (15. Juni 2010)

Denk das ich morgen auch da bin am TG. Nehm dann auch mein 100mm Hardtail.


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2010)

Mag einer noch bissle Buck oder STbr. oder so bis es dunkel wird? Eher Enduro/FR mäßig als Tour

Brauch noch bissle firsche Luft


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2010)

Geht morgen irgendwo irgendwas?

@Conyo + Wotan (die es jetzt wohl nicht lesen werden)

nur noch 22std und ihr habt es geschafft.  Haut rein

Wenns nicht so weit wäre würde ich bissle zuschauen.


----------



## killacat (19. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Geht morgen irgendwo irgendwas?



Sorry - war heute schon. Überleg Dir aber gut, wo du fährst. Ich bin praktisch kopfüber in ein Schlammloch gekippt. Dabei sind mir dann - eingeklickt- die Schuhe vollgelaufen! War auf der Abfahrt von der Ludwigshöhe. 

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2010)

Ludwigshöhe?

Waren heute am Buck unterwegs, es war nass und zum Teil recht matschig aber ging schon.

PS: Man kann auch zwei Tage hinteinander fahren....  oder 3 oder 4


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2010)

dragon und ich sind morgen am Oko...


----------



## killacat (19. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ludwigshöhe?


Nördlich von Lauf, kleine Anhöhe. Ganz in der Nähe ist auch der Bitterbach, wobei das auch ziemlich schmierig war da, auf und zwischen den Stegen.




MTBermLuS schrieb:


> PS: Man kann auch zwei Tage hinteinander fahren....  oder 3 oder 4



Klar geht das, aber ich bin morgen nicht im Lande!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dragon und ich sind morgen am Oko...



da wenn es gestern genauso geregnet hat wir hier, bezweifle ich das ich meinen Spass das erste mal da habe.
Such mir da mal lieber ein paar trockne Tage.
Muss nur noch die kommende W arbeiten und hab dann U. Hab ganz viel U im Kalender stehen. Endlich. (Viel ist relativ)

Am Ochsenkopf lassen sich wohl auch ganz schöne Touren fahren, oder?
Hab überlegt mal hier mal da 3 Tage hinzufahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> da wenn es gestern genauso geregnet hat wir hier, bezweifle ich das ich meinen Spass das erste mal da habe.
> Such mir da mal lieber ein paar trockne Tage.



so wird des nie was


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juni 2010)

:d


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juni 2010)

oko geht auch bei nässe super gut!


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> da wenn es gestern genauso geregnet hat wir hier, bezweifle ich das ich meinen Spass das erste mal da habe.
> Such mir da mal lieber ein paar trockne Tage.



war super heute: angenehm trocken, absolut nix los, vielleicht 20 andere Biker, was will man mehr


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Juni 2010)

hab ja bald urlaub. 

aber zum glück bin ich nicht mit. War nicht mein Tag heute.......VR Bremse geht auch nicht mehr.
Da wäre ich blöd dagestanden am Oko.
PS: Wars da echt nur 8°C?

Edit: und Conyo, wie wars? Oder seit ihr nicht gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (20. Juni 2010)

nee, sind nicht gefahren. Die Aussichten waren einfach zu mies - 24h im Regen wollten wir uns dann doch nicht geben.
Aber das nächste Rennen steht schon vor der Tür: 12h Schnaittach. Heimspiel sozusagen


----------



## bob-o (20. Juni 2010)

Servus, hätte jemand bock am Dienstag, Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde (so ab ca. 18:30) oder am Mittwoch vlt. länger ab ca. 16:30 zu fahren? Falls keiner Bock hat, würde ich um tipps bitten wo man hier fahren kann, war nämlich in närmberch noch gar net mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## bike_schrat (21. Juni 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Servus, hätte jemand bock am Dienstag, Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde (so ab ca. 18:30) oder am Mittwoch vlt. länger ab ca. 16:30 zu fahren? Falls keiner Bock hat, würde ich um tipps bitten wo man hier fahren kann, war nämlich in närmberch noch gar net mit dem Bike unterwegs.



Am Dienstag 18:30 Uhr z.B. ab Tiergarten mit dem DAV die Woche: http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> nee, sind nicht gefahren. Die Aussichten waren einfach zu mies - 24h im Regen wollten wir uns dann doch nicht geben.
> Aber das nächste Rennen steht schon vor der Tür: 12h Schnaittach. Heimspiel sozusagen



wobei das aber bei weitem nicht schlimm war wie angekündigt, auf einer Chemnitzer Webcam sah das Wetter zumindest Samstag nicht schlechter aus als jetzt hier in Nürnberg.

--

ich hab noch das Glory im Auto stehen und werd wohl heute abend damit noch ne Runde am Tiergarten fahren. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, ist's kein Problem, zeitlich bin ich heute recht flexibel.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bob-o (21. Juni 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Am Dienstag 18:30 Uhr z.B. ab Tiergarten mit dem DAV die Woche: http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/



Kuhle Sache, werd ich dann vermutlich mal hinschauen. Fährst du auch mit?

@reo: Prinzipiell hätte ich schon bock, ich könnte jedoch frühestens ab 20:45. Ich nehm mal an, dass das dir etwas zu spät ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2010)

am Donnerstag gab's in grauer Vorzeit mal ne feste Runde am Tiergarten, immer 18.30. Weiss nicht, ob sich die irgendwann wieder reanimieren lässt.


----------



## fkschuhm (21. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> am Donnerstag gab's in grauer Vorzeit mal ne feste Runde am Tiergarten, immer 18.30. Weiss nicht, ob sich die irgendwann wieder reanimieren lässt.



ich bin am Donnerstag dabei, wenn was zusammen geht


----------



## Conyo (21. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wobei das aber bei weitem nicht schlimm war wie angekündigt, auf einer Chemnitzer Webcam sah das Wetter zumindest Samstag nicht schlechter aus als jetzt hier in Nürnberg.
> 
> --
> 
> ...




Ich hatte nicht so viel Zeit auf die Chemnitzer Webcam zu schauen, sondern die Zeit sinnvoll mit Training genutzt (he he he).
Naja, mussten halt ne Entscheidung treffen. Aber 400 - 500 Kilometer für Nullo fahren ist auch nicht prickelnd.


----------



## bob-o (21. Juni 2010)

fkschuhm schrieb:


> ich bin am Donnerstag dabei, wenn was zusammen geht



Ich wär vorraussichtlich auch dabei, wenn was zam geht!


----------



## shutupandride (21. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> nee, sind nicht gefahren. Die Aussichten waren einfach zu mies - 24h im Regen wollten wir uns dann doch nicht geben.
> Aber das nächste Rennen steht schon vor der Tür: 12h Schnaittach. Heimspiel sozusagen



ah, tandem mit ralf?
mario und ich fahren auch, solo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (21. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab noch das Glory im Auto stehen und werd wohl heute abend damit noch ne Runde am Tiergarten fahren. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, ist's kein Problem, zeitlich bin ich heute recht flexibel.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Mist zu spät gelesen. Rad zwar im Auto aber sonst nix dabei. Höchsten nachher bissle Pumptrack fahren......das macht man eh nicht lange. Ich zumindest nicht


----------



## Conyo (21. Juni 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ah, tandem mit ralf?
> mario und ich fahren auch, solo.



yep - tandem mit Ralf.


----------



## ecbguerilla (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand das wirklich große loch nach den drei kleinen kickern am buck gesehen? Ich finde das nicht gut, wenn man schon was baut, dann an stellen, wo man es nicht sieht. Und warum baut man auf einen wanderweg, nach einen kicker so ein großes loch? Ca. 2qm groß. Sollte man dies zumachen?? Die drei kleinen kicker wurden ja schon toleriert, aber jetzt?


----------



## shutupandride (21. Juni 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> yep - tandem mit Ralf.



sehr schön, ist zwar vollkommen braindead 12h (oder gar 24h!!!) im kreis zu fahren, aber die schnaittacher machen immer super veranstaltungen.
die sind jeden öre wert.
bis 03/07


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2010)

ich hab grade erfahren, dass ich am Donnerstag um 18.30 auch am Start bin und ich bring noch jemanden mit


----------



## Conyo (21. Juni 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sehr schön, ist zwar vollkommen braindead 12h (oder gar 24h!!!) im kreis zu fahren, aber die schnaittacher machen immer super veranstaltungen.
> die sind jeden öre wert.
> bis 03/07



  das mit dem braindead hatte ich ja fast befürchtet...


----------



## bob-o (21. Juni 2010)

Sers! Gibt es hier in Nürnberg eigtl. sowas wie Slauchautomaten? In der großen Stadt müsste es doch sowas geben!  Ich hab vorhin nen Platten gehabt und hatte leider keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei. 

Offtopic:
Ich hatte jetzt schon in kürzerer Zeit zwei Platten hintereinander am Hinterrad. Wisst ihr noch woran das evtl. liegen könnte? An nem zu schmalen Felgenband? Stein oder sowas hab ich leider nüschd gefunden!


----------



## killacat (21. Juni 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Sers! Gibt es hier in Nürnberg eigtl. sowas wie Slauchautomaten? In der großen Stadt müsste es doch sowas geben!  Ich hab vorhin nen Platten gehabt und hatte leider keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei.


Beim Fahrrad Herbst am Harsdörffer Platz hängt auf jeden Fall einer an der Tür. 

Platten hatte ich zuletzt als ich bei Tempo 30 nen Sprung mit dem Hinterrad gegen den Bordstein gesetzt hab. Seit ich mich von Querfeldein und Bromberranken verabschiedet hab, hält es sich bei mir mit den Platten echt in Grenzen. 

Welche Reifen fährst du denn? Felgenband muss doch nur die Speichen abdecken - soo viel zu schmal kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## bob-o (21. Juni 2010)

@killacat: Danke, kuhle Sache, falls es mal wieder passiert weiß ich wo ich hin muss.

Bei mir was gestern das selbe, hab bei nem hohen Stein des Hinterrad net ganz hochgekriegt.  Ich fands nur komisch, dass das neulich nach ner Tour ohne große Sprünge oder sonstwas auch war.

Ich fahr Muddy Marrys und Alexrims Supra BH Laufräder, die Speichen deckt das Felgenband schon ab, kommt mir nur etwas zu schmal vor, da es die Felge "nicht ganz ausfüllt". 

Mal sehen, morgen hol ich mir erstmal beim Stalder fettere Schläuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Juni 2010)

vielleicht auch einfach mal mit mehr druck fahren, wenn du fahrtechnik nicht passt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2010)

Mir hat bissle mehr Druck geholfen...........

Heute eine Bock, Lust und Zeit. Bin mit dem Rad auf Arbeit und wäre danach über TG (pumptrack z.B.) oder Alte Veste heimgefahren.

Wäre wohl so gegen 18:00 hier oder da. Keine 8 Kilo HT Heizerrunde bitte.


----------



## bob-o (22. Juni 2010)

Bock und Zeit schon aber erst jetz so ab 19:15 rum.

Gut, ich bin grad am Schlauch wechseln und hau mal etwas mehr Luft rein.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. Juni 2010)

Bei Robby Löw in der Jägerstrasse /Eibach hängt auch ein Schlauchautomat.


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2010)

.....bin eh wieder auf gehalten worden ......wäre dann jetzt ca. am TG gewesen. Für die Katz also.
Morgen und Do neuer Versuch


----------



## bob-o (22. Juni 2010)

War gerade eben das erste mal am Tiergarten und das was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab ist schon ziemlich schön. 

@MTBermLuS: Wann denn Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2010)

Hoffentlich gegen 18:00, kann aber nix versprechen.
Ich geb nochmal laut


----------



## bob-o (22. Juni 2010)

Jo, sag noch mal bescheid und wenn nüschd dann bleibt noch der Donnerstag.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gegen 18:00, kann aber nix versprechen.
> Ich geb nochmal laut



ich werd wohl auch da sein, allerdings oben am Löwensaal-Parkplatz, nicht unten am Tiergarten-Haupteingang.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Juni 2010)

18:00 sind realistisch, wie lange brauche ich von Ikea Poppenreuth zum TG? (mit dem Rad)


----------



## bob-o (23. Juni 2010)

****, ich bin grad am hin und her überlegen ob ich fahr. Mein Rahmen hat vllt. einen Knicks, aufjedenfall knarzt es beim Fahren so wie wenn Plastik bricht. 

Ich entscheid wohl spontan ob ich noch fahre oder nicht, rechnet aber mal eher nicht mit mir.


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juni 2010)

Bei heute 18:30 TG bliebt es nehme ich an.......


----------



## killacat (25. Juni 2010)

Für alle die den Thread hier abonniert haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394087
Heute Abend steigt mal wieder die Critical Mass Nürnberg!


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2010)

ich werd wohl morgen nachmittag ein wenig im Stadtwald und Umgebung unterwegs sein, eher zügig, weniger technische Trails. Sollte jemand mitfahren wollen, sagt was, wollte so gegen 16.00 los.


----------



## fkschuhm (26. Juni 2010)

16.00h ist mir zu spät, kollidiert mit Grillplänen;
werde so zwischen 12.00 und 13.00 Richtung Günthersbühl/Ludwigshöhe los fahren


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Juni 2010)

Ne gemütliche Runde?

Edit: wollen wohl alle "Fussi" kucken wie.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob-o (27. Juni 2010)

Ist jemand am Dienstag mit dem DAV am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs? Ich wollte da mal hinschauen.

@MTBermLuS: Wie schauts mit DO aus, nach der Arbeit Steinbrüchlein?

Noch mal Danke an alle, die mir letzten Donnerstag die Trails hier gezeigt haben. Die Trails sind nämlich vorzüglich!


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juni 2010)

Warum nicht. Kommt drauf an ob da nicht wieder ne TG Runde zusammenkommt.
Da war aber auch irgendwas mit Mittwoch oder? 

Heute abend noch irgendwer bissle lust und Zeit. Egal was wo und wann. Vorzugsweise Enduromäßig sag ich mal. Mag die die Bremse nicht wieder umbauen.

PS: ich wollte in meinem Urlaub mal an den Geisskopf schauen. Noch irgendwer?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2010)

Also wenn sich heute Abend was ergibt würde ich evtl. mal wieder mitfahren. War leider lange nicht dabei... 
Also, heute? TG 18 Uhr oder was?


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2010)

Rein theoretisch schon, nur würde ich gerne bissle früher starten. Am besten jetzt gleich 

Wollte morgen mal bissle weiter weg.

Edit: an die Bikeparkgänger, soll ich mir den Bikepark am Ochsenkopf oder lieber am Geisskopf anschauen. Geisskopf sieht zum Teil freundlicher aus.  Oder einfach Beide. Hab ja Urlaub. 
Blöd nur, dass der Eine nicht auf dem Weg des Anderen liegt.


----------



## bob-o (30. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte morgen ab 18:30 zum Tiergarten schauen, vorausgesetzt die Schläuche halten. Hat noch jemand lust auf ne Tiergarten Runde?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juni 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch schon, nur würde ich gerne bissle früher starten. Am besten jetzt gleich
> 
> Wollte morgen mal bissle weiter weg.
> 
> ...



Ich werd Donnerstag nachmittag an den Geisskopf fahren und bis Sonntag bleiben, mit nem Tag oder zwei Spicak.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2010)

Könnten wir uns doch mal treffen oder?
Du schreibst Nachmittag. Die machen doch schon um 16:30 zu oder?
Aber du hast ja in der Gegend noch andere Verpflichtungen soweit ich mich erinnere.

Wollen wir das lieber nicht per email oder Tel. kurz bequatschen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juni 2010)

Ich werd auf alle Fälle am Freitag in Bischofsmais fahren, Sa. und So. entweder Spicak oder Bischofsmais, je nachdem wieviel in Bischofsmais los ist  Donnerstag werd ich eher nicht mehr fahren gehen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Juni 2010)

Muss ich da unten Zimmer buchen oder geht das auch spontan. Freitag könnte ich noch bleiben aber am Samstag muss ich wieder in Nbg sein. Darum wollte ich morgen früh schon fahren. 

Schick dir mal ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juni 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen ab 18:30 zum Tiergarten schauen, vorausgesetzt die Schläuche halten. Hat noch jemand lust auf ne Tiergarten Runde?




Hört sich gut an! Wollmers fix machen? Wer is noch dabei?


----------



## bob-o (30. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus könn mers gern fix machen! Also 18:30 Eingang Tiergarten?


----------



## killacat (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich's zeitlich hinbekomm, bin ich auch um halb7 am TG, bin aber bis 17:45 auf Arbeit. Muss mal sehen ob es klappt... 

Gruß & bis denn,
Joe


----------



## bob-o (1. Juli 2010)

Klappt schon, muss auch bis 18:00 Uhr Arbeiten.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (1. Juli 2010)

******** Leute, bei mir klappts heute leider doch nicht, mist! Aber wenn ihr die Woche oder am we nochmal fahrt würde ich versuchen zu kommen. Sorry Jungs!

Viel Spass euch, see ya


----------



## killacat (1. Juli 2010)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> ******** Leute, bei mir klappts heute leider doch nicht, mist! Aber wenn ihr die Woche oder am we nochmal fahrt würde ich versuchen zu kommen. Sorry Jungs!



Sorry, WE bin ich in der fränkischen unterwegs. Dann halt nächste Woche wieder Di/Mi/Do!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona79 (1. Juli 2010)

samstag tiergarten wer hat lust auf ne runde speed fahren 9
gruss


----------



## WürfelRadler (1. Juli 2010)

Was heißt denn speed fahren? 
nur bergab oder Tour ohne Pause


----------



## rehhofer (2. Juli 2010)

@ Würfelradler: wie geht's denn so bei Firmen mit französischen Frauenvornamen? Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Wiederholung einer Technorunde am TG. Grüße aus der Stelle, wo Wasser aus dem Boden kommt.


----------



## maxl188 (2. Juli 2010)

Servus, ich bin neu hier aber evtl. hat man sich schonmal beim fahren gesehen. 

Heute Abend ne Feierabendrunde, 18.00 Uhr am Felsenkeller in Fürth?!

Gruß, Max


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Juli 2010)

Fährt am Wochenende jemand `ne flüssige Runde 
Fürther Stadtwald oder Steinbrüchlein?

@rehhofer
Alles bestens. Aber nachdem sich in der Firma 
die Reihen schon durch Lauf- & Fussballtraining lichten sind 
Hochrisikosportarten nicht so in.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juli 2010)

Fährt heute wer irgendwo irgendwas irgendwomit?


----------



## WürfelRadler (4. Juli 2010)

@MTBermLuS
schade, bin gerade zurück.

Scheint, dass vielen die Belastung von Samstag 16:00
noch in den Knochen steckt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juli 2010)

sieht ganz so aus...eher die Belastungen/Nachwehen von dem "Danach"........dann mache ich eben was zu Essen. 
Ein Muskel muss ja zumindest arbeiten.


----------



## Conyo (5. Juli 2010)

Wie schauts am Donnerstag bei Euch aus?? Tiergarten-Runde? 18.30 Uhr - am Eingang?


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Sollte klappen. Werde evtl. mit Isa schon vorher ein wenig fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (5. Juli 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Donnerstag bei Euch aus?? Tiergarten-Runde? 18.30 Uhr - am Eingang?



Bin dabei!


----------



## fkschuhm (5. Juli 2010)

killacat schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



ebenso


----------



## bob-o (5. Juli 2010)

Menno, jetzt fahren alle und ich bin leider am Donnerstag am Gardasee.


----------



## WürfelRadler (5. Juli 2010)

... und ich darf wahrscheinlich arbeiten


----------



## benwo (5. Juli 2010)

... mach dir nix draus, ich werde lernen. War jetzt 3 Wochen krank, aber in 2 Wochen bin ich auch mal wieder am Start.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2010)

@Würfelradler

die neuen Jobs nach "Q" haben wohl alle so ihr Schattenseiten. 

Wenn ich die Füße bis DO 18:30 still halten kann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Conyo (7. Juli 2010)

Sonntag - längere Tour!!! So Start ab 11 Uhr. Wäre jemand dabei?
Tourenvorschläge? Gerne Teile des Fränkischen Gebirgswegs?!


----------



## Yeti777 (7. Juli 2010)

wenn ich bis morgen wieder fit bin, bin ich auch dabei. Hab mir irgendwo ne erkältung eingefangen! Scho komisch, weil zu kalt kanns ja nicht gewesen sein ;-)

Vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juli 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Sonntag - längere Tour!!! So Start ab 11 Uhr. Wäre jemand dabei?
> Tourenvorschläge? Gerne Teile des Fränkischen Gebirgswegs?!



wie, kein RTF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (8. Juli 2010)

Ist ne RTF am Sonntag? Ich meine nicht?!


----------



## octaner (8. Juli 2010)

Tach, bin neu hier - was is 'ne RTF?


----------



## Conyo (8. Juli 2010)

octaner schrieb:


> Tach, bin neu hier - was is 'ne RTF?



das ist ne Rennrad-Veranstaltung, aber ohne Zeitmessung. Wenn man alle RTF's in der Region fährt, bekommt man ein furchtbar tolles Trikot.

Die meisten fahren aber wegen der Verpflegung mit und plündern die Stände.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juli 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Ist ne RTF am Sonntag? Ich meine nicht?!



ich weiss es auch nicht, war nur etwas verwundert, dass zur Abwechslung mal keine andere Veranstaltung ist 

--

bin heute schon etwas eher am Tiergarten zum pumptrack-fahren.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Juli 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> bin heute schon etwas eher am Tiergarten zum pumptrack-fahren.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Kuck ich auch mal vorbei, hatte ich eh vor. Hoffentlich hat da mal wieder einer gekehrt.


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2010)

Steht die TG-Runde 18:30 Uhr noch? Würde mich evtl. anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (8. Juli 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Steht die TG-Runde 18:30 Uhr noch? Würde mich evtl. anschließen.



yep, steht: 18.30h - Eingang Tiergarten


----------



## Yeti777 (8. Juli 2010)

oh man wird ja heut richtig voll, ich depp bin erkältet. Wünsch euch viel spaß.


----------



## fkschuhm (10. Juli 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Sonntag - längere Tour!!! So Start ab 11 Uhr. Wäre jemand dabei?
> Tourenvorschläge? Gerne Teile des Fränkischen Gebirgswegs?!



ist das noch aktuell? Würde Sonntag morgens gerne fahren. 11h wäre mir hitzetechnisch aber zu spät,
so etwa ab 8 oder 9 ist sicher angenehmer


----------



## Conyo (10. Juli 2010)

fkschuhm schrieb:


> ist das noch aktuell? Würde Sonntag morgens gerne fahren. 11h wäre mir hitzetechnisch aber zu spät,
> so etwa ab 8 oder 9 ist sicher angenehmer



ja, ist aktuell. Wir fahren in Litzendorf und sind aktuell zu dritt.
Start ist aber erst um 10.15 Uhr am Parkplatz der IKEA. Dann gemeinsame Weiterfahrt.
Geplant sind 50-60 KM und ein bisschen Höhenmeter mit Einkehr zum Schluß. Sehr gemütliches Tempo !


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2010)

Wieder so ein lockeres GA1 wie am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Juli 2010)

Alle wieder gut daheim angekommen?
War doch ne nette Runde. Nur bissle warm vielleicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2010)

jo, alles wieder daheim


----------



## killacat (13. Juli 2010)

Wollen wir Donnerstag wieder eine kleine Runde starten? 

18:30 Tiergarten, STB, oder was ganz anderes? Ich werd ein bisschen sportlichen Ausgleich nach der Prüfung brauchen!


----------



## Conyo (13. Juli 2010)

wäre gern dabei, schaffs aber nicht, da am Samstag das nächste 12h-Rennen auf dem Programm steht! Muss mich "schonen"


----------



## S P (13. Juli 2010)

Wäre dabei, aber was zum Geier ist 'STB'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killacat (13. Juli 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, aber was zum Geier ist 'STB'?



Steinbrüchlein


----------



## S P (13. Juli 2010)

Merci


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> wäre gern dabei, schaffs aber nicht, da am Samstag das nächste 12h-Rennen auf dem Programm steht! Muss mich "schonen"



dann wird das Tempo am Donnerstag ja für alle machbar


----------



## puenktchen (14. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

hab ma ne Frage in die Runde,...

Ich suche nen recht einfaches Bike für die Stadt mit dem ich aber auch ma leichte Touren im Wald fahren kann... Will damit zur Arbeit fahren und mal abends oder WEs kleine Runden drehen können (Ma bissi was ausserhalb des Bikeparks machen *g)

Habt ihr Tipps, Ideen oder sogar Angebote?!  
Ich hab im besten Falle 200 EUR auffer Kante, mehr solls net werden, bin für Neues wie Gebrauchtes zu haben 

Grüßle,
mary


----------



## S P (14. Juli 2010)

Schau mal beim BRK in der Sulzbacherstr. vorbei. Die haben da ab und zu gebrauchte Stadträder.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juli 2010)

Was nu morgen? Tendiere eigentlich zu mehr gorbstolliger Aktivität.
Vorrausgesetzt ich kann die Kiste morgen noch schnell fertig stellen.


----------



## killacat (14. Juli 2010)

Werd um 18:30 auf jeden Fall mal am Tiergarten sein...

achja - diesmal auch mit fahrbarem Untersatz zwecks gemeinsamem Zabo Linde-Besuch hinterher!


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juli 2010)

Ja entweder Auto oder Licht.
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## killacat (14. Juli 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ja entweder Auto oder Licht.
> Wer kommt noch?



Schau mer mal - habs auch bei Facebook gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Juli 2010)

Werde auch da sein. Linde hinterher klingt gut


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Sitz grade noch im Biergarten, mal sehen wie fit ich morgeen bin


----------



## Schnikers (15. Juli 2010)

Würde mich heute der Tiergartentour anschließen!
Also bis später!


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juli 2010)

Ich werde es wohl nicht schaffen. Wartet nicht auf mich.

EDIT:
Morgen einer Zeit und Lust? Keine Mördertour, eher ne "bigbike" Runde wo ist mir egal....Buck ist wohl am besten. Auch mit anschließendem Einkehren von mir aus


----------



## killacat (15. Juli 2010)

Note to self: Für das nächste Mal Licht mitnehmen - Zabo Linde macht ganz schön dunkel! 

Hoffe, der Rest ist auch wieder gut nach Hause gekommen!

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2010)

Strecke  Leute  Wetter 
Schee woars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juli 2010)

Heute wer? 
Hab alles im Auto und bin flexibel was den Ort angeht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Juli 2010)

letzter versuch noch ma jemanden aufzutreiben, bin so gegen 18:45 am Löwensaalparkplatz. Hab nur den FF Helm dabei.


----------



## bob-o (19. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen, hat Morgen jemand bock ne kleine Feierabendrunde zu drehen? Ab ca. 18:30

Noch ne andere Frage, will jemand mit mir am Sonntag nach Osternohe schauen?


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juli 2010)

Über Osternohe am WE lässt sich reden.


----------



## bob-o (19. Juli 2010)

Na des klingt doch schon mal sauber aber bitte nicht so äh früh meine ich. 

Morgen keine Lust?


----------



## deshoux (19. Juli 2010)

hi, ich bin am sonntag wies ausschaut auch in osternohe.. kann ma sich ja einfach mal treffen oder?


----------



## killacat (20. Juli 2010)

Na gut, dann übernehm ich mal die undankbare Aufgabe, zu posten... gell Andi? 

Donnerstag 18:30 ab Tiergarten kleine Feierabendrunde. 

LieberSchieber gibt sich auch mal wieder die Ehre.


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2010)

Am Do wird bei mir leider nix. Daher werde ich heute (18:30) ab TG den Wald unsicher machen. Hoffentlich verfranze ich mich nicht wieder.


----------



## Schnikers (22. Juli 2010)

Also ich wäre heute auch wieder dabei!


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2010)

Perfektes Timing vor den Regen  War ne nette, eher technische Runde 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob-o (23. Juli 2010)

Hat Morgen jemand bock ne Runde zu drehen? Trotz des "schönen" Wetters...


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn es nicht gerade gießt aus Eimern, können wir gerne bissle am Stbr rumeiern. Da ist der Boden nicht so matischig wie am TG.


----------



## bob-o (23. Juli 2010)

Genau, so richtung Nachmittag hätte ich gedacht! Wir können ja Morgen noch mal übers IBC zamfunken, je nachdem wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## S P (24. Juli 2010)

Wie schaut`s aus? Stbr noch aktuell? Der Regen beruhigt sich ja anscheinend.


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juli 2010)

Betonung liegt eher auf *anscheinend* 

schauen wir mal


----------



## bob-o (24. Juli 2010)

Edit sagt:

Ich hätte auch mal meinen Browser aktualisieren sollen...

Aber ja ich bin dabei ^^


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juli 2010)

13:15 stbr. 
Aber keine Monster Km Runde. Nur so die schönsten Flecken abklappern oder so


----------



## S P (24. Juli 2010)

Sehr kurzfristig.... ich versuchs.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2010)

Ich werd morgen so ab 17 bis 17.30 mit dem DHler am Tiergarten unterwegs sein, die üblichen Ecken abfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (27. Juli 2010)

Ist wer am Do, 1830 Uhr dabei?


----------



## killacat (27. Juli 2010)

meine wenigkeit, wenn's recht ist!


----------



## S P (27. Juli 2010)

Hab nix dagegen.


----------



## killacat (29. Juli 2010)

Muss leider absagen heut Abend. Bike demoliert => ist bis morgen Nachmittag erstmal beim Onkel Doktor.


----------



## S P (29. Juli 2010)

Was hast Du denn angestellt?


----------



## killacat (29. Juli 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn angestellt?



Nichts schlimmes - nur 2-3 mal unfreiwillig abgestiegen & jetzt wackelt so einiges. Das lass ich mal durchchecken. Außerdem muss mal wegen häufiger Chainsucks ne neue Kette drauf. 
Ne tiefe Delle im Oberrohr will ich mir auch erst mal absegnen lassen. Wollte den Rahmen eigentlich noch n Jährchen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob-o (29. Juli 2010)

Hehe, kann auch nicht. Mir ist gestern die Kette gerissen. 

Deswegen fahr ich jetzt nur noch chainless, trainiert die Kondition.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2010)

Ich werd mit den Fürther Leuten von letzter Woche wieder am Start sein. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## puenktchen (30. Juli 2010)

Mal am Rande Werbung in eigener Sache:

Bitte voted für mcih!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475206

BEsten Dank!


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juli 2010)

die eigentliche Frage ist ja: wie hat's Dubbel da reingeschafft?

--

der obligatorische "toll-wars"-Post: gestern die Tour hatte sehr hohen Unterhaltungswert. Sind zwar nicht weit gekommen, aber Spass hat's gemacht


----------



## puenktchen (30. Juli 2010)

Gute Frage...

Und die nächste:
Warum votet keiner zum Thema "design" (was der Sinn des Wettbewerbs war) sondern nur "Bin ich Mann oder Frau?!"  .... -.-

Ohne angeben zu wollen, aber ich denke mein design is mit eines der guten, aber die meisten voten es nicht, weil sies ja net tragen würden als Mann... -.-


----------



## Yeti777 (30. Juli 2010)

Jemand lust morgen vormittag ne kleine runde zu drehn? Hab so gedacht so gegen 10:30 treffpunkt am tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein. dann so 20-50km je nach lust und laune!?


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Und die nächste:
> Warum votet keiner zum Thema "design" (was der Sinn des Wettbewerbs war) sondern nur "Bin ich Mann oder Frau?!"  .... -.-
> 
> Ohne angeben zu wollen, aber ich denke mein design is mit eines der guten, aber die meisten voten es nicht, weil sies ja net tragen würden als Mann... -.-



ertrag es wie ein mann.


----------



## OldSchool (30. Juli 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Gute Frage...
> 
> Und die nächste:
> Warum votet keiner zum Thema "design" (was der Sinn des Wettbewerbs war) sondern nur "Bin ich Mann oder Frau?!"  .... -.-
> ...



Ja.

Hab für Dubbel gevoted.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ertrag es wie ein mann.



schade, umfrage geschlossen.
hätte dubbel gevoted.
das mega-gaga-hemd hätte
aus einer mega-gaga-wahl als sieger hervorgehen müssen.
amen.


----------



## DABAIKA (31. Juli 2010)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Jemand lust morgen vormittag ne kleine runde zu drehn? Hab so gedacht so gegen 10:30 treffpunkt am tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein. dann so 20-50km je nach lust und laune!?



das is mir zu früh bzw wäre etz zu spät ,:cool...


ich würde so um 14:00 im steinbrüchlein am parkplatz starten wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (31. Juli 2010)

14 uhr ist zwar sonst echt super, nur heute ist mir das zu spät weil ich um halb vier wo anders seinen will!
Vielleicht klappts ja wann anders mal wieder


----------



## DABAIKA (31. Juli 2010)

na macht nnix werd etz au früher starten  also fahr etz los und bin so um 1300 im stb aber nur kurz weil nur auf der durchfsahrt  habe um 14:45  nochn familymeeting das ich vol verdrängt hab
bis demnäxt


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. August 2010)

13:15 Löwensaal Parkparkplatz - Moritzberg und so...........wenn einer will (keinealle15minstoptour)


----------



## bob-o (4. August 2010)

Servus, kommt morgen ne Tiergarten Runde zusammen? 18:30?

Ich wär dabei!


----------



## speedy_j (4. August 2010)

sicher das du bei dem vorhergesagten wetter fahren möchtest?
wenn ich meine übersetzung noch geändert bekomme, dann wäre ich schon für eine zügige regenrunde zu haben.


----------



## bob-o (4. August 2010)

Gestern wars Abends auch ok vom Regen her! Wir können ja morgen Mittag noch mal zusammen schreiben oder von mir aus auch gleich was ausmachen.


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2010)

von der zeit her schaffe ich es heut nicht mehr bis zum tiergarten. wenn ich fahre, dann nur noch eine schnelle runde um kalchreuth.


----------



## S P (5. August 2010)

Ich würde mich der TG Runde anschließen. Voraussetzung ist aber, das es nicht in Strömen regnet.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2010)

18:30 alte Veste, wer will.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. August 2010)

back from Semmering, morgen erstmal Klamotten und Rad zum kärchern fahren... Wir sind nicht viel gefahren, aber das bischen hat erstmal gereicht. Und Respekt an die Leute, die's komplett gefahren sind


----------



## S P (9. August 2010)

Heute jemand Interesse? TG oder STB? Startpunk 18:30 Uhr


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. August 2010)

Morgen hätte Lust wenn wer will......alte veste z.b.


----------



## bob-o (9. August 2010)

z. B. 18:30 Alte Veste? Ich wär dubai!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2010)

da dürfte auch der DAV am Start sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## S P (10. August 2010)

Wo wäre denn der genaue Startpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (10. August 2010)

veste = Turm


----------



## S P (11. August 2010)

War fein , auch wenn es auf der Rückfahrt etwas gezogen hat (insider) 

Danke nochmal an bob-o


----------



## bob-o (11. August 2010)

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht sag ich mal!


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. August 2010)

Jemand Bock auf ne Runde TG. Tour oder bissl Hupfen

EDIT: So früh ist auch ok....


----------



## S P (15. August 2010)

Etwas OT:
Kennt wer einen SB-Waschplatz in Nürnberg, wo man das eigene Bike vom Schlamm befreien kann?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. August 2010)

War bis jetzt an der Tanke in Zirndorf oder gegenüber vom Stadler in der Nopitschstraße.
Halt da manchmal wenn ich auf dem Heimweg von ner Tour bin.


----------



## shutupandride (17. August 2010)

ich sch... auf die tanke und
nimm sowas
http://www.mesto.de/p_hg_druck_3238.htm


----------



## Markusso (18. August 2010)

Oder nen Gartenschlauch - geht besser, schneller und genauso schonend...
Im Winter verwend ich aber auch das Drucksprühgerät, das ist ne gute Option - v.a. mit heißem Wasser.

Tanke???!!! Das arme Rad...


----------



## S P (18. August 2010)

SB-Waschplatz deshalb, damit man mit einem Eimer+Spüli+Wasser anrücken kann.

Ein Gartenschlauch setzt (leider) immer einen Wasseranschluss voraus, und scheidet deshalb aus.

Wo bekommt man das Drucksprühgerät günstig? Bei Eisenkarl, oder bei O..?


----------



## Markusso (18. August 2010)

meins ist von hagebaumarkt 10 Euro oder so - musste aber ne dichtung einsetzen, seitdem funzt das topp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2010)

mag morgen abend jemand am tg eine runde fahren? eher zügigeres tempo als rum zuckeln.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. August 2010)

ne, bin am Oko


----------



## michik (20. August 2010)

hi
bin grad nach nürnberg gezogen und hätte lust ein bissel freeriden zu gehen.
zeitmäßig bin ich sehr flexibel weil ich semesterferien hab 

bin für jedes gelände offen, je härter je besser 

gruß michi

ps, sagt mal, darf man in die tram und die sbahn das rad mit nei nehmen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2010)

michik schrieb:


> bin für jedes gelände offen, je härter je besser



dann wärste mal gestern mit an den Ochsenkopf gekommen


----------



## fkschuhm (20. August 2010)

michik schrieb:


> ps, sagt mal, darf man in die tram und die sbahn das rad mit nei nehmen?



Hi,

guckst Du hier:

http://vgn.de/produkte/gemeinschaftstarif/kapitel/05/

schönes Amtsdeutsch....


----------



## michik (20. August 2010)

@fkschuhm, dank schee 

@reo, ochsenkopf is geil  kenn ich wie meine westentasche da ich ursprünglich aus bayreuth komm. bin früher cc gefahren und war daher gut 30 mal pro jahr am oko.
schneeberg und kösseine ist übrigens auch sehr zu empfehlen, nur gibts da leider keinen lift ^^ wennst das nächste mal in die gegend fährst wär ich auf jeden fall dabei!!

hab heute übrigens einen kleinen erfolg verbucht. kenne jetzt die zabo dirts und den schmausenbuck *g

gruß michi


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2010)

Hi, ich bin seit kurzem auch nach Nbg gezogen.

bei dem schönem Wetter hat es mich auch aufs Rad getrieben. Sitze im Moment im Steinbrüchlein und genieße die Sonne und ein Radler


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. August 2010)

Ich versuchs mal wieder 

Bissle am Buck rumhüpfen und danach noch irgendwo einkehren?
Waren zwar heute vormittag schon, aber egal.......Mittagschläfchen hat mich wieder fit gemacht. :d


----------



## S P (21. August 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> .Mittagschläfchen hat mich wieder fit gemacht. :d



Mich leider nicht  Ich komme einfach nicht von meinem Porzellan-Thron runter 

Wünsche gutes Gelingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (21. August 2010)

Morgen früh für Jemand? Hab nicht lange Zeit, maximal bis 11:30


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. August 2010)

nochmal ich (ja ich geb nicht auf  )

mach dann mal los richtung flowline, fall doch irgendwer will........ca. 9:30 bin ich dort


----------



## daif (25. August 2010)

Hi zusammen


hat jemand Bock heute gegen spätnachmittag / Abend ne Runde zu drehen??

Tempo mittel denke ich....das ist immer schwer zu sagen bei Leuten die man nicht kennt. Ich bin eher Genussbiker, aber auch keine alte Oma 

Kurz zu mir:
29 Jahre alt
Fahre Hardtail
je mehr trails umso besser
Fahrtechnik: ?? für die Tiergartentrails reichts (nein ich springe die Drops nicht)


Ich wohne zwar schon 5 Jahre hier im nürnberger Norden, fahre aber immer nur das selbe = Tiergarten, Runde über Schwaig und dann Tiergarten, Runde über Moritzberg, und ein paar Kleinigkeiten

=> Fänds schön wenn mich mal jemand mitnimmt und mir n bissl was neues zeigen könnte


Grüße,
david


----------



## Milan0 (25. August 2010)

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach schönen Trails die man mit einem HT im Nürnberger Süden fahren kann.


----------



## daif (25. August 2010)

hallo MilanO,


"Trails mit Hardtail" nunja, mit dem Hardtail kann man (fast) alles fahren, kommt halt auf die Technik an ...ok und irgendwann machts keinen Spass mehr, also wenns zu verblockt/ ruppig ist. Solche Trails kenne ich aber hier in Nürnberg kaum.

Falls du noch kaum trails kennst, kann ich dir auch mal das eine oder andere zeigen. Ein paar Sachen kenne ich schon. Aber ich würde mich gerne mal ein paar Leuten anschließen die sich in Nürnberg sehr gut auskennen, da gibts sicher noch einiges zu entdecken

grüße


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. August 2010)

Bin heute, wie gestern, wieder am Buck unterwegs. Hab aber nur den dicken Helm dabei, also nix mit langer Tour. Wenn wer will......
PS: Kein Handy dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2010)

ich komm heute net dazu, werde aber morgen mal das Glory einpacken und am Buck unterwegs sein.


----------



## mario1982 (26. August 2010)

Tach allerseits. 
Wie jeder weiss, neigt sich der Sommer bald dem Ende zu und der Winter  kommt. Trainieren mÃ¶chte man ja trotzdem und die beste alternativlÃ¶sung  ist Spinning. Wenn jemand interesse hat an einer Spinningmaschiene Marke  Tomahawk, kann sich ja bei mir melden. Habe genug da. (Preis 380â¬) Kann  gerne auch besichtigt werden, bzw. ich kann auch Fotos schicken. GerÃ¤te  sind gebraucht, aber technisch und optisch in einwandfreien Zustand.


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2010)

wer spinning betreibt, isst auch kleine kinder. igit!


----------



## Markusso (27. August 2010)

daif schrieb:


> h
> 
> "Trails mit Hardtail" nunja, mit dem Hardtail kann man (fast) alles fahren, kommt halt auf die Technik an ...ok und irgendwann machts keinen Spass mehr, also wenns zu verblockt/ ruppig ist. Solche Trails kenne ich aber hier in Nürnberg kaum.



Ich schon, in Massen... Aber vlt. liegt Deine Schmerzgrenze einfach höher als meine...?


----------



## kona79 (27. August 2010)

hi michi diesen sonntag schmausenbuck wenn du bock hast ja bikes darfst du mitnehmen in bus und tram musst allerdings nen fahrschein für kind ziehen (


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. August 2010)

Hey S_P
hab irgendwie deine Nummer verbummelt, schick mir doch mal ne PN oder lass es kurz bei mir anklingeln.
PS: Heute Zeit für Buck oder so?


----------



## daif (30. August 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Ich schon, in Massen... Aber vlt. liegt Deine Schmerzgrenze einfach höher als meine...?



Ich habe weder eine tolle Fahrtechnik (schön wärs), noch eine besonders hohe Schmerzgrenze.
Ich kenne nur BIS JETZT wenige trails die ich als "generell" unfahrbar oder sinnlos mit dem Hardtail bezeichnen würde. Und wenn man mal an ner Stelle absteigen muss ist ja deshalb nicht der ganze Trail unfahrbar oder sinnlos. Ich kenne aber wie erwähnt auch noch nicht so viel in Nbg!
Ausserdem meinte ich mit "fahrbar" auch nicht "für mich fahrbar", sondern eben generell fahrbar, im sinne von möglich. Ich kenne einen Typen der ist mit nem alten Starrbike Stellen runtergefahren, die ich wohl nichtmal mit nem Fully runtergefahren wäre. Es gibt viele Leute mit guter Technik die fast alles mit dem Hardtail fahren können.

Was ich sagen wollte ist einfach nur, dass wenn jemand von trails "für hardtails" spricht , dies ansich nicht viel aussagt, da es je nach Fahrtechnik unterschiedlichste Vorstellungen gibt wie ein "Trail für ein Hardtail" aussieht...


grüße


----------



## K0nne (30. August 2010)

Als ich vor 4 Monaten meine Einführung am Buck bekommen habe, hat mir die ein Biker auf einem Hardtail verpasst, der wohl so ziemlich jeden Trail damit runterbügeln würde


----------



## michik (31. August 2010)

hey michi
war cool am sonntag! das machen ma wieder 

bin jetzt übrigens auch in facebook - michael küfner

gruß michi


----------



## Conyo (31. August 2010)

geht am Donnerstag mal wieder was zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (31. August 2010)

ich wär dabei!


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. August 2010)

@conyo
wie war GR?
Hab jetzt das RR da. Am Sonntag gleich gefahren und seitdem Ruckenschmerzen. ich werde alt. ;-)


----------



## Conyo (31. August 2010)

tja, mit 32 hört der Spaß einfach auf!!! 

Blödes Wetter fürs RR! 

GR war super. 35-40 Grad, keine Wolke etc. Und hier: Kühlschrank 

Kommste am Donnerstag? Tiergarten?!


----------



## Markusso (31. August 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das RR da. Am Sonntag gleich gefahren und seitdem Ruckenschmerzen. ich werde alt. ;-)



Ist ja auch viel krassere/einseitigere Sitzdauerposition als aufm Bike. Hab mir meins kofortabel aufgebaut: Vorbau und Lenker machens aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2010)

wir gehen morgen 18.30 fahren, mit oder ohne Licht muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## bob-o (31. August 2010)

Ich bin Morgen dabei, ich hab nur leider kein Licht. Wo seid ihr unterwegs morgen, Tiergarten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2010)

jep, Tiergarten. Wird auch nur ne kurze aber technische Runde. Fahren auch ohne Licht, verpasst also nix


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. September 2010)

Kurz klingt gut. Hab alles im Auto und komme doch. Mein Rücken braucht Pumptrackstärkung. 
Morgen abend soll es ja schon wieder regnen


----------



## bob-o (1. September 2010)

Kurz und technisch hört sich gut an! Ich war gestern am Tiergarten unterwegs und dort waren es fast Regenwald-ähnliche Verhältnisse.  Hoffentlich wirds heut besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2010)

egal, ich teste im Moment nen Satz Dirty Dan


----------



## bob-o (1. September 2010)

Dann hast du ein sehr gutes Testgebiet, mein Muddy ist teilweise stecken geblieben.


----------



## Conyo (2. September 2010)

Ist jmd von Euch für Schneckenlohe gemeldet? Werde mich heut anmelden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. September 2010)

Hatte es vor. Macht aber keinen Sinn mit nem 160mm Bike 80km 1800km Rennen zu fahren. Vom Trainingszustand mal abgesehen.
Wann ist das nochmal? Vielleicht fahre ich so aus Spass nur die 40km.

Willst du heute? Ich weiß nocht nicht recht. Lange Sitzen ist immernoch problematisch. 18:30 ist mir auch zu spät. Hab ja kein Licht.

Oder kann einer schon früher?


----------



## Conyo (2. September 2010)

Schnecko ist am 19.09 - fahre auch nur die 40KM.Also überleg es Dir einfach mit der Anmeldung. Wird eh nur zum Spaß, ich bin dafür überhaupt nicht fit. 
HM waren dieses Jahr ein Fremdwort.
Ist das technisch anspruchsvoll, oder machbar? Du bist den schon mal gefahren, oder?
Eike frage ich auch nochmal

Wg. heute: halb-sieben ist zu spät. Würde früher fahren. Habe Urlaub und bin flexibel. Würd auch gern mal wieder den Moritzberg sehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wg. heute: halb-sieben ist zu spät. Würde früher fahren. Habe Urlaub und bin flexibel. Würd auch gern mal wieder den Moritzberg sehen.



früher Zeit hätte ich schon, nur mit dem Rad das gerade im Auto steht komme ich erst irgenwann heute Nacht am Moritzberg an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Ist das technisch anspruchsvoll, oder machbar?



nach den Bildern auf der Webseite sieht's mal nach einer MTB-Strecke aus, nicht nach einer besseren Rennradstrecke. Könnte sich ja glatt mal lohnen mitzufahren.



Conyo schrieb:


> Wg. heute: halb-sieben ist zu spät. Würde früher fahren. Habe Urlaub und bin flexibel. Würd auch gern mal wieder den Moritzberg sehen.



ich hätte evtl. morgen mittag/nachmittag Zeit, so 14Uhr oder 14.30.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. September 2010)

Die haben wohl die Streckenführung in Schnekenlohe geändert. Sonst war es immer eine 35/800, 60/1600 und 95/2350 km/hm Runde.
Jetzt "nur" noch 80/1800. Aber die schönen Abfahrten habe Sie hoffentlich drin gelassen. Bergab wie Bergauf z.T. wurzlig und bei Nässe anstrengend. (da ist immer nass  )
Normalerweise bieten sie immer vorher so eine geführte Besichtigungsrunde an. Meist 1-2 Wochen vorher.

Technisch auf jeden Fall machbar. Wer die Nürnberger Trails fährt, der hat da auch keine Probleme. 

Trieb und Schneckenlohe sind MTB Rennen, der Rest eher Waldautobahngeheize.

Wegen heute.
Ich könnte wohl so ab 17:00. Aber ob Moritzberg das richtige ist weiß ich nicht.
Hab eh noch das andere Rad im Autoliegen. Müsste aber eh noch heim Klamotten und helm holen und könnte die Räder tauschen.


----------



## Conyo (2. September 2010)

Klingt ja echt gut. Naja, ich bin jetzt gemeldet und lass das mal auf mich zukommen.
Bin jetzt noch kurz unterwegs. Lass uns doch viertel vor sechs am Tiergarten anpeilen und nur die klassische Runde fahren. Also ohne Stress und ohne Moritzberg. 
Sollte sich was ändern schick einfach ne SMS.
Habe diese Woche noch viel frei und viel Zeit zum biken, da werde ich schon nochmal auf den Moritzberg kommen ! 

PS: Aktuell siehts nach Regen aus. Hoffe zieht vorbei.


----------



## Adebar (2. September 2010)

hey,

ich bin aus Nürnberg, und hab mir den den Kopf gesetzt dass ich unbedingt mountainbiken "lernen" will. Hat jemand von euch Lust mich mal auf eine Tour mitzunehmen? Je eher, desto besser^^ Ich hab noch so zwei Wochen Ferien, da hab ich noch viel Zeit  Allerdings hab ich kein passendes Fahrrad, hat da vll wer zwo und kann mir für die Runde eins leihen?  Und was ich anziehen soll weiss ich auch net, wenn nicht komm ich einfach so wie zum Tennis auch.

Cheers,
Adebar


----------



## Yeti777 (2. September 2010)

habs leider doch net geschafft, vielleicht geht ja am wochenende was!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. September 2010)

Hast nix verpasst, außer mir war niemand da...


----------



## fkschuhm (3. September 2010)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> habs leider doch net geschafft, vielleicht geht ja am wochenende was!



wenn am Sonntagnachmittag ne Runde geht, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2010)

Weiß jemand einen Schlauchautomaten nähe der Shell in der Regensburger Straße?
Habe mir einen fetten Nagel eingefahren


----------



## S P (3. September 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand einen Schlauchautomaten nähe der Shell in der Regensburger Straße?
> Habe mir einen fetten Nagel eingefahren



Bike Adventures in der Zerzabelshofer Hauptstr. 75 ist nicht all zu weit entfernt.


----------



## a$i (3. September 2010)

Morgen jemand ab Mittags unterwegs?

Ich bin offen für alles was mich nicht umbringt und froh um jeden neuen Spot der vom Wöhrder See aus mit dem Bike oder VGN erreichbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2010)

danke für die Info, habe mir aber jetzt so ein tolles Flickset in der Tanke gekauft und damit erstmal notdürftig das Loch wieder geflickt.

Die Fahrt nach Altdorf habe ich mir dann aber gespart. Wollte eigentlich die neuen Bremsbeläge einfahren, aber was solls...

Kommt die Tage ein neuer Schlauch rein und gut ist.

Ist es normal bei neuen Belägen (Original Hayes Stroker Ryde) das die bei komplett zurück gedrückten Kolben trotzdem schleifen? Hoffe das gibt sich noch...


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

a$i schrieb:


> Ich bin offen für alles was mich nicht umbringt und froh um jeden neuen Spot der vom Wöhrder See aus mit dem Bike oder VGN erreichbar ist.



kommt ganz auf deine leidensfähigkeit an.


----------



## a$i (3. September 2010)

Haha, das war klar! 

Ich hab Spaß an den Trails vom Schmausenbuck, fahre aber auch ab und an Richtung Moritzberg (natürlich nur um mich oben zu belohnen). Hier hört leider mein geografisches Know-How auf.


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

dann fährst auch mal in richtung fürth zur veste, kalchreuth in den reichswald oder richtung osternohe.


----------



## a$i (3. September 2010)

Osternohe  - wobei ich dafür ein sehr zartes Bike habe.

Den Rest habe ich schon gehört aber leider nie gewesen. Ich bin bereit


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

blödsinn, todesnohe geht auch mit deiner karre. wobei ich eher an die umgebung drum herum gedacht habe.
gut, wenn du bereit bist, dann schnappt dir eine wanderkarte und fahr die wege, wo kein fahrweg hinterlegt ist. ich habe keine zeit.


----------



## a$i (3. September 2010)

Ich hab die Bundeswehr leider geschwänzt und kann keine Karte lesen 

Aber der Lift ist ja zumindest in Betrieb und evtl. hat ja noch jemand Zeit & Lust auf Trails!?


----------



## shutupandride (4. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> blödsinn, todesnohe geht auch mit deiner karre. wobei ich eher an die umgebung drum herum gedacht habe.
> gut, wenn du bereit bist, dann schnappt dir eine wanderkarte und fahr die wege, wo kein fahrweg hinterlegt ist. ich habe keine zeit.



genau, genosse speedy J hat recht.
wanderkarte schnappen und ab die maus.
Für den Anfang:
Fritsch Wanderkarte Nr 80: Frankenalb und Nürnberger Land
Fritsch Wanderkarte Nr 53: Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz Süd.
am besten in den zug hocken und one-way solange fahren, 
bis du am ar.sch bist und woanders zurückfahren.
das vgn gebiet ist seit 2010 noch größer, die fahrkarte relativ billig
und die möglichkeiten (beinahe) unendlich!!!
just do it!


----------



## fkschuhm (5. September 2010)

1300h Tiergarten. Wer hat Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adebar (5. September 2010)

fkschuhm, wenn du zwei Fahrräder hast, mir eins leihen magst und dich mit nem Anfänger abgeben willst wär ich dabei :/


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. September 2010)

wenn's Wetter bis dahin noch brauchbar bleibt: Mittwoch 18.30 Nightride an der Veste, Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Turm.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## lubbi2701 (7. September 2010)

Tach Zusammen,

Nachdem ich hier mal bisschen in dem thread rumgelesen hab und vom Hörensagen mitbekommen hab das es in Nürnberg gute Trails zum Endurofahren geben muss, wollt ich mal fragen ob es hier immer noch paar Enduro Radler gibt.

Was ich mir darunter vorstelle is halt technisches Fahren. Kein riesiges Rumgehüpfe, keine Jagden nach Geschwindigkeitsrekorden oder Höhenmeterrekorde.

Einfach ne gemütliche Tour fahren bei der man sich auch noch unterhalten kann und ich endlich mal mein Enduro der Gattung entsprechend bewegen kann

Also ich würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet

In diesem Sinn...

Gruß Chris


----------



## bob-o (7. September 2010)

@lubbi2701: Ja, hier gibt es einige Enduro Fahrer und die Trails, die ich kenne müssten auch deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

Komm halt am Mittwoch zur Veste und leih mir ein Licht, falls du noch eins übrig hast.


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2010)

blöde Frage, aber wo ist die Veste? Vielleicht komm ich auch, wenn ich mit einem Hardtrail eure Stecken fahren kann...

Eine kleine Funzel hätte ich über


----------



## bob-o (7. September 2010)

Die Alte Veste liegt in Fürth bzw. Zirndorf.

Hier Google Maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=&q=al...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ8gEwAA

Das was ich dort kenne kann man sicherlich mit nem Hardtail fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. September 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Das was ich dort kenne kann man sicherlich mit nem Hardtail fahren!



das was ich dort kenne nicht 

Spass beiseite, Nachts fiese Trails fahren muss nicht sein, wird also durchaus Hardtail-Tauglich.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## S P (7. September 2010)

Das klingt doch vielversprechend 
Ich mach schon mal die Fenix klar.


----------



## lubbi2701 (7. September 2010)

Sorry aber morgen abend kann ich nicht.

Kommt ihr irgendwann Richtung Wochenende nochmal zum Fahren???

Wenns geht auch noch am Tag, weil das erste mal nen Endurotrail gleich in der Dunkelheit is vielleicht bisscehn krass

Gruß Chris


----------



## S P (7. September 2010)

Wie?,.. dachte, es war von Donnerstag die Rede. Geht was am Donnerstag?


----------



## bob-o (7. September 2010)

Morgen bist nicht dabei?! Ich wär am Donnerstag für ne kleine Runde so bis 8 Uhr zu haben!


----------



## lubbi2701 (7. September 2010)

8 Uhr früh? Ich hab halt das Problem das ich erst von bamberg her fahren muss. 

Am Samstag Mittag oder so wird keiner Zeit haben schätz ich mal oder am Freitag Nachmittag?

Gruß Chris


----------



## S P (7. September 2010)

Leider nicht. Bin derzeit noch in MS, und komme erst am Donnerstag wieder nach N.

@lubbi2701
bob-o meinte sicherlich "bis 20Uhr"


----------



## lubbi2701 (8. September 2010)

Is um acht nich auch schon dunkel im Wald ?


----------



## bob-o (8. September 2010)

Ja, deswegen auch nur ne kurze Runde, so 1-5 Std. von 18:30 bis 20 Uhr. Später sieht man eh nichts mehr


----------



## lubbi2701 (8. September 2010)

Also gut. Wo und wann dann morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2010)

bei mir klappts diese Woche doch nicht mehr. Vielleicht mal eine kurze Runde am WE...


----------



## bob-o (9. September 2010)

Hi Lubbi,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Heute Abend um 18:30 am Tiergarten Nürnberg, ganz oben am Löwensaalparkplatz, falls dir das nicht zu kurzfristig ist!


----------



## lubbi2701 (9. September 2010)

Kann ich bis dahin mit dem Auto fahren? Und wie is da die genaue Adresse( wegen Navi). 

Ich würde nämlich schon gerne mitfahren


----------



## lubbi2701 (9. September 2010)

Schmausenbuckstrasse 166 ist das laut googlemaps

Dann bin ich also um 18:30 dort

Zur Erkennung: Ich bin der mit dem silbernen Ransom mit roten Rädern


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. September 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Hi Lubbi,
> 
> sorry für die späte Antwort. Heute Abend um 18:30 am Tiergarten Nürnberg, ganz oben am Löwensaalparkplatz, falls dir das nicht zu kurzfristig ist!



ist wieder alles trocken?


----------



## bob-o (9. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ist wieder alles trocken?



Ja mittlerweile wieder, heute war die Hose die ich gestern anhatte schon noch sehr nass und eklig aber da muss man durch oder besser gesagt wieder rein. 

Das Bike hat aufjedenfall neue stylische Schlammspritzer.


----------



## a$i (9. September 2010)

Wir fahren morgen gemütlich vom Tiergarten aus zum Moritzberg und wieder zurück zum Buck (je nach Lust und Laune dort noch fahren). Falls noch jemand Lust hat: 15:30Uhr Business Tower; 16:00Uhr Löwensaal. http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=137128122998968&ref=mf

Samstag und Sonntag hätte ich  Lust mich irgendwo (bis auf Schmausebuck) anzuschliessen. Bei den Wetteraussichten hat evtl. ja sogar Osternohe offen!?


----------



## fkschuhm (11. September 2010)

a$i schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen gemütlich vom Tiergarten aus zum Moritzberg und wieder zurück zum Buck (je nach Lust und Laune dort noch fahren). Falls noch jemand Lust hat: 15:30Uhr Business Tower; 16:00Uhr Löwensaal. http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=137128122998968&ref=mf
> 
> Samstag und Sonntag hätte ich  Lust mich irgendwo (bis auf Schmausebuck) anzuschliessen. Bei den Wetteraussichten hat evtl. ja sogar Osternohe offen!?



Ich werde morgen Nachmittag fahren. Entweder ab TG Richtung Brunn/Moritzberg oder ab Erlenstegen Richtung      
Ludwigshöhe/Lauf.
So ab 13.00. Ca 3-4 Stunden


----------



## a$i (11. September 2010)

fkschuhm schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Nachmittag fahren. Entweder ab TG Richtung Brunn/Moritzberg oder ab Erlenstegen Richtung
> Ludwigshöhe/Lauf.
> So ab 13.00. Ca 3-4 Stunden



Mercie, aber wir fahren morgen nach Osternohe. Die Oberschenkel sind nach 2 Tagen rumtouren durch 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (12. September 2010)

fkschuhm schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Nachmittag fahren. Entweder ab TG Richtung Brunn/Moritzberg oder ab Erlenstegen Richtung
> Ludwigshöhe/Lauf.
> So ab 13.00. Ca 3-4 Stunden



Fährst du noch? Würde ab Erlenstegen(Straßenbahnenthaltestelle?) gerne mit fahren.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. September 2010)

Jemand Lust auf Steinbrüchlein? 

S_P, bob-o? Oder vielleicht doch Osternohe.........die harte Feder muss noch gestestet werden..


----------



## fkschuhm (12. September 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fährst du noch? Würde ab Erlenstegen(Straßenbahnenthaltestelle?) gerne mit fahren.


Ja. Können wir uns um 12.30h treffen? Stehe dann an der Straba-Haltestelle


----------



## OldSchool (12. September 2010)

Okay fahre jetzt los könnte aber etwas später werden.


----------



## bob-o (12. September 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Steinbrüchlein?
> 
> S_P, bob-o? Oder vielleicht doch Osternohe.........die harte Feder muss noch gestestet werden..



Nee, bei mir klappt heut leider nichts - bin noch kaputt von den letzten beiden Tagen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. September 2010)

Egal.....
Hab eh gerade festegestellt meine Radschuhe sind in meinem Auto.......welches ja noch in Bamberg in der Werkstatt steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. September 2010)

Geht was diese Woche am TG? Gern auch mit einem verbundenen Nightride


----------



## Conyo (13. September 2010)

wollt auch schon was posten!
Freitag z.B. 18.30/ 19.00 Uhr ?? Nightride klingt gut!!!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. September 2010)

Freitag? Nicht Donnerstag?


----------



## S P (13. September 2010)

Mir is wurschd. Ich nutze jeden Tag, der halbwegs trocken und warm ist. 

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. September 2010)

grade ein wenig alternative Kanäle bemüht: morgen 18.30 Fürth, Hotel Forsthaus, Tour mit Licht 

@SP: wie früh kannst du denn unter der Woche? Ich würde evtl. mit'm Glory an den Tiergarten, dann aber schon so 16.30.


----------



## S P (13. September 2010)

Morgen bin ich schon verplant 

Frühstens 17Uhr unter der Woche, Freitags auch schon eher.


----------



## IronDust (13. September 2010)

Hey! wollt nur mal sagen dass ich die nächsten Wochen wenn endlich mein Nerve XC 7.0 da ist, evtl auch mal die eine oder andere Tour mitfahrn würde, wenn man das mal als Neueinsteiger darf  (kenn leider auch noch keinerlei Trails oder ähnliches)
so far


----------



## Conyo (14. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Freitag? Nicht Donnerstag?



Flexibilität heißt das Zauberwort!


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Flexibilität heißt das Zauberwort!



deswegen gehen wir ja schon heute fahren  (und vielleicht auch nochmal in der Woche)

wie sieht's eigentlich mit Schneckenlohe aus, fährt da jetzt jemand mit?


----------



## Conyo (14. September 2010)

? ja ja, schon Recht.

Bin gemeldet - aber mach es wetterabhängig ob ich starte oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> ? ja ja, schon Recht.



weisst schon, Flexibilität und so, nicht immer nur donnerstags fahren 



Conyo schrieb:


> Bin gemeldet - aber mach es wetterabhängig ob ich starte oder nicht.



Wetter soll brauchbar werden, bischen kühler aber sonnig, bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mitfahr.


----------



## Conyo (14. September 2010)

Ich meinte nicht das Wetter am Renntag, sondern vorallem die Tage davor. Das muss bei Regen ne Sumpflandschaft sein.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. September 2010)

Da ist es immer nass. Das muss so  Einmal waren zwei Teilstücke nicht mehr fahrbar. Zumindest für die Langstreckler nach den da 300 Leute durch sind. Lemig, Berg auf, Reifen zu, und Ende Gelände.

Ich werde es wohl lassen. Einfach zu wenig gefahren die letzen 3 Wochen. Immer nur so 2 stdiges "bigbike" rumgeeier, keinerlei Strecke. Mit der Vorbereitung dann mit 160/150mm Bike Marathon fahren........ich weiß nicht.


----------



## S P (14. September 2010)

Das ist schon in Ordnung so. Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit setzt auch die Selbstreinigung bei den Muddys ein 

Eine wahre Freude für den Vorder- bzw. Hintermann(frau)


----------



## S P (15. September 2010)

Werde heute 1830 am Löwensaal sein. Gegen Abend solls ja besser werden.

Den manuellen Kärcher habe ich dabei.


----------



## Yeti777 (15. September 2010)

Falls es noch jemand verpasst hat Village Bike Ride (BMX and MTB Contest) ist am Samstag und Sonntag in wedelstein!


----------



## IronDust (15. September 2010)

Wann und wo isn das genau?


----------



## Conyo (16. September 2010)

An alle Night-Rider:

*Morgen, Freitag 19.00 Uhr - Eingang Tiergarten*

Turn your lights on!


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

mal schaun ... heute is das Paket in Feucht in der Paketstation! vllt wirds heute schon geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (16. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> mal schaun ... heute is das Paket in Feucht in der Paketstation! vllt wirds heute schon geliefert



was wird es denn?


----------



## S P (16. September 2010)

Daumendrücken, das bis Freitag die Trails "entsumpft" sind.


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

nen Canyon Nerve XC 7 

*update*

grad wurd aktualisiert -->
                                             Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.

WAAA  gleich heute mal innen Stadler fahrn und nen gescheiten Helm holen! 
Muss man da auf iwas aufpassen?


----------



## Conyo (16. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> nen Canyon Nerve XC 7
> 
> *update*
> 
> ...



Der Helm sollte vorallem passen!


----------



## Conyo (16. September 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Daumendrücken, das bis Freitag die Trails "entsumpft" sind.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Der Helm sollte vorallem passen!



das is mir klar  - is ja net anders als beim Motorradhelm.

Aber --> was ist sonst nützlich an dem Helm (Belüftung, stabilität, sind Markenhelme doch besser wie no name, wie is das mitm Verschluss) (will mit dem Helm auch nächstes jahr über die Alpen  )


----------



## Conyo (16. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> das is mir klar  - is ja net anders als beim Motorradhelm.
> 
> Aber --> was ist sonst nützlich an dem Helm (Belüftung, stabilität, sind Markenhelme doch besser wie no name, wie is das mitm Verschluss) (will mit dem Helm auch nächstes jahr über die Alpen  )



Glaube beim Stadler bekommst Du keine No-Name-Helme.
Ist einmal eine Sache des Preises, des Gewichts und des Designs.
Mit den gängigen Marken (Giro, MET, ..) kannst Du nix falsch machen. 
Wichtig ist, dass das Ding gut sitzt.

Hier noch ein Link: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-bis-180-euro-20-helme-im-test.247833.2.htm#1


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

danke schon mal! 
Werd ich gleich durchstöbern..

nur grad kam das Fahrrad  das MUSS erstmal aufgebaut werdn!  (im Zimmer natürlich  )


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2010)

Heute wer Bock? 17:00 TG oder Stbr. Dicke Reifen Runde. Kann eh nur max. 2 Stunden. 1. kein Licht, 2. hat mich das RR fahren m Samstag wieder lahmgelegt.
3. habe ich die harte Feder seit ner Woche vebraut und bin noch kein mal gefahren.

@ die mit meiner Handynummer, ist fast leer nicht wundern falls ich nicht anworte.


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

würd gern. Wenn ich bis heute abend nen Helm organisiere


----------



## bob-o (16. September 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei, dafür morgen erstmal Goaßkupf, des wird hoffentlich spaßig und keine "voll auf die Fresse" fahrerei!


----------



## S P (16. September 2010)

"Dicke Reifen Runde" klingt gut, aber 1700 Uhr ist nicht zu schaffen


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2010)

Geißkopf! Ich will auch!! Die Freeride wird bei dem Wetter aber recht übel sein schätze ich.

@S_P Länger als 19:30 hat es ja keinen Sinn ohne Licht. Darum schon 17:00.
Kannst ja gerne nachkommen und wir treffen uns.


----------



## S P (16. September 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @S_P Länger als 19:30 hat es ja keinen Sinn ohne Licht. Darum schon 17:00.
> Kannst ja gerne nachkommen und wir treffen uns.



Hast Du dich schon entschieden, wo Du starten willst?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht dabei, dafür morgen erstmal Goaßkupf, des wird hoffentlich spaßig und keine "voll auf die Fresse" fahrerei!



Bikercross und Co. sind stressfrei zu fahren, der Freeride wird relativ tricky sein, nasser Lehmboden mit Steinen drin und der DH ist halt wie üblich eher sehr steinig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2010)

@S_P

Werden mal wieder ans Steinbrüchlein schauen. War ich das letzte mal mit Dir da.

Schaffst du 18:00?

Werde mal um 18:00 und um 18:30 zum Parkplatz schauen.

Also vielleicht bis dann. Mach dann mal los.


----------



## Conyo (16. September 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @S_P
> 
> Werden mal wieder ans Steinbrüchlein schauen. War ich das letzte mal mit Dir da.
> 
> ...



Ha! Da bin ich heut auch unterwegs - aber zum Joggen. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Zeit könnt passen.


----------



## IronDust (16. September 2010)

leider hab ich grad kein gescheiten helm gefunden der mir auf anhieb gepasst hat. Daher bin ich heute nimmer dabei. Vllt schaff ichs morgen beim anderen Stadler!


----------



## bob-o (16. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Bikercross und Co. sind stressfrei zu fahren, der Freeride wird relativ tricky sein, nasser Lehmboden mit Steinen drin und der DH ist halt wie üblich eher sehr steinig



Verdammt, wir fahren jetzt doch nicht, da ist leider noch was dazwischen gekommen aber ich hätte mir schon gedacht, dass es sehr rutschig und tricky gewesen wäre.  Dafür ist am Samstag Silbersattel in Thuringia angesagt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2010)

Mist, keine meine blöde FackelmannSalzPuderzuckerwasauchimmerstreuerlampe nicht finden.......


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> Verdammt, wir fahren jetzt doch nicht, da ist leider noch was dazwischen gekommen aber ich hätte mir schon gedacht, dass es sehr rutschig und tricky gewesen wäre.  Dafür ist am Samstag Silbersattel in Thuringia angesagt.



Samstag Silbersattel Bikepark? Hm, wäre fast ne Idee, einmal im Jahr kann man da schon mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2010)

Der ist ja gar nicht soweit! Warum fährt da nie einer hin? Schlechte/Langweilige/schwere Strecke? Zuviel los?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2010)

Bilder von ein paar Bauwerken findest du in meiner Gallery, das Beste ist immer noch der hier:




und sonst ist es relativ kurz, im Bikepark-Betrieb läuft nur der Sesselift, die 2. Hälfte mit dem Schlepplift läuft nur zum IXS-Cup. Ist insgesamt schon ganz nett, aber bei der Auswahl mit Ochsenkopf, Osternohe, Bischofsmais und Spicak ist Steinach schon etwas 2. Wahl.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. September 2010)

Ach so das ist Steinach. Hatte ich jetzt irgendwie verpennt.

WEnn ich die blöde Lampe nicht bald finde wird das morgen nix mit nightride...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob-o (16. September 2010)

Reo, es gibt doch noch eine Planänderung bei mir und Kollege, wir fahren nun doch am Sonntag. Ich hör nur noch "müssen wir verschieben" ... 

Kommt jemand von euch am Sonntag mit? Wird bestimmt gut!


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2010)

das ist Terminüberschneidungstechnisch ungünstig, am Sonntag ist Schneckenlohe oder Tour in der fränkischen, da hätte Samstag bischen Steinach rumrollen gut gepasst. Muss morgen mal sehen, was die potentiellen Mitfahrer so über das Wochenende denken, evtl. komm ich doch mit.


----------



## a$i (17. September 2010)

Gibts eigentlich schon Gruppe für Verabredungen usw. bei Facebook?

Ich finde die Veranstaltungsfunktion bei FB nämlich sehr praktisch - und es wird häufig mal reingeschaut 

Ansonsten gibts eine (noch sehr kleine) Gruppe, momentan Tendenz XC/All Mountain/Enduro im Raum Nürnberg: Franken Trails (Nürnberg)

Die Gruppe ist beabsichtigt nicht "offen", damit Suchmaschinen den verzapften Scheiss nicht der ganzen Welt eröffnen 

Cheers


----------



## IronDust (17. September 2010)

Bin ich letztens iwann schon mal mitglied geworden  --> einer der stolzen 8


----------



## a$i (17. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> Bin ich letztens iwann schon mal mitglied geworden  --> einer der stolzen 8



Jahaha...ich muss jetzt leider das kommende Wochenende pausieren, war einer der sieben Fahrer die es von Osternohe in die Notaufnahme Lauf geschafft haben. Aber danach drehen wir ne Runde - Gruppenpflicht


----------



## WürfelRadler (17. September 2010)

Bleibt es bei heute 19:00 TG ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. September 2010)

Nicht jeder will sich bei Facebook anmelden (wie auch ich). Dann lieber eine IG im IBC gründen.


----------



## IronDust (17. September 2010)

a$i schrieb:


> Jahaha...ich muss jetzt leider das kommende Wochenende pausieren, war einer der sieben Fahrer die es von Osternohe in die Notaufnahme Lauf geschafft haben. Aber danach drehen wir ne Runde - Gruppenpflicht



einer der 7 ?  --> alle 7 mussten ins Krankenhaus Oo

nja mit Osternohe oder so was wirds bei mir nix... das will ich meinem XC noch net zutrauen  und so werd ich grad vertraut mit dem Rad. Hoffe das geht schnell.. (fühl mich aber auch pudelwohl drauf)
aber bei der Runde bin ich dabei


----------



## Conyo (17. September 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei heute 19:00 TG ?



Ja, heute 19 Uhr - Eingang Tiergarten !


----------



## a$i (17. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> einer der 7 ?  --> alle 7 mussten ins Krankenhaus Oo
> 
> nja mit Osternohe oder so was wirds bei mir nix... das will ich meinem XC noch net zutrauen  und so werd ich grad vertraut mit dem Rad. Hoffe das geht schnell.. (fühl mich aber auch pudelwohl drauf)
> aber bei der Runde bin ich dabei



ja, leider waren am sonntag insgesamt 7 fahrer verletzungsbedingt in der notaufnahme. 

ab nächstem wochenende werden aber wieder heimische trails gefahren...


----------



## player599 (18. September 2010)

hi leute!

ich plane morgen mit ein paar kumpels zum tiergarten zu fahren. wir ahben da schonmal eine tour im strömenden regen gemacht. jetzt suche ich nach einer trailkarte, wenn es sowas gibt?! hat da vielleicht irgendwer was zusammengetragen, oder habt ihr tipps für trails die man fahren muss?

lg niki


----------



## IronDust (18. September 2010)

waa ich werd wahnsinnig 

habs fahrrad aber noch kein Helm und würd gern mit xD muss ich mich noch bis Montag gedulden!


----------



## a$i (18. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> waa ich werd wahnsinnig
> 
> habs fahrrad aber noch kein Helm und würd gern mit xD muss ich mich noch bis Montag gedulden!



wieso findest du keinen helm? in nürnberg & umgebung gibts doch etliche shops zur anprobe?


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> waa ich werd wahnsinnig
> 
> habs fahrrad aber noch kein Helm und würd gern mit xD muss ich mich noch bis Montag gedulden!



Fahr doch mal zum Downhill in der Südstadt. Die haben Specialized-Helme. Vielleicht ist da ja was dabei.


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> hi leute!
> 
> ich plane morgen mit ein paar kumpels zum tiergarten zu fahren. wir ahben da schonmal eine tour im strömenden regen gemacht. jetzt suche ich nach einer trailkarte, wenn es sowas gibt?! hat da vielleicht irgendwer was zusammengetragen, oder habt ihr tipps für trails die man fahren muss?
> 
> lg niki



Mit dem A. Leitinger (roter Punkt kannst nix falsch machen. Ansonsten immer schön den Schlammspuren folgen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. September 2010)

Ich dachte das ist der Blaustrich? 

und morgen, fährste hin? 
überlege heute noch oder morgen bissle in der Fränkischen rumzueiern, bei der Ruine Neideck war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. September 2010)

Bei der fränkischen morgen wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ist der Blaustrich?
> 
> und morgen, fährste hin?
> überlege heute noch oder morgen bissle in der Fränkischen rumzueiern, bei der Ruine Neideck war ich schon lange nicht mehr.



mei, Recht hast! Also BLAUSTRICH!

Übrigens steht der Fränkische Gebirgsweg noch aus.. Wollten wir mal nächsten Sonntag anpeilen.


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. September 2010)

Morgen Stadtwald oder Steinbrüchlein?

Aber auf besonderen Wunsch nicht vor 11:00 Uhr


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2010)

würfelradler schrieb:


> morgen stadtwald oder steinbrüchlein?
> 
> Aber auf besonderen wunsch nicht vor 11:00 uhr



:d


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. September 2010)

> Aber auf besonderen wunsch nicht vor 11:00 uhr



kann mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen auf Wessen Wunsch hin........ 

Stadtwald oder Steinbrüchlein klingt auch ok. Wollte aber wieder mal was anderes sehen. 
Da ich eh nach Bamberg wollte dachte ich eben an Fränkische. Ließe sich verbinden.
Nur alleine...........

@ S_P
wann hättest du Zeit


----------



## S P (18. September 2010)

Denke so ab 9Uhr


----------



## Conyo (18. September 2010)

bin morgen out - fahre nicht mit!
Viel Spass!


----------



## Conyo (20. September 2010)

Freitag: NIGHTRIDE - 19UHR 

Wer ist dabei?

Start: Eingang Tiergarten.

Zurück gehts dieses Mal aber weniger über Waldautobahn


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. September 2010)

brauche erst mal ne Lampe. von dem selbstbau ding ist ladegerat und oder akku kaputt. selbstbauhalterung passt auch nicht mehr.

Morgen wer Zeit? 17 oder 17:30.
2std trails oder einfach nur Spielen gehen. letzteres bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. September 2010)

@Conyo
Hast Du schon eine bestimmte Stecke im Kopf?


----------



## Conyo (20. September 2010)

würde mir für die Rückfahrt was überlegen, bzw. vielleicht fährt einer mit, der sich besser auskennt. Ich merk mir das einfach nicht.

Ein Nightride ist ja nur auf Trails spannend und nicht auf der Waldautobahn.


----------



## Didi123 (20. September 2010)

mal kurz was anderes
ich hab hier noch 2 alberts in 2.25 rumliegen (ist die drahtversion), profil knappe 50 % - geben aber noch ganz prima winterreifen ab... 
möchte die jemand haben (kostenlos natürlich), wenn nicht wandern die in kürze in den müll...

grüße, didi


----------



## bob-o (20. September 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> brauche erst mal ne Lampe. von dem selbstbau ding ist ladegerat und oder akku kaputt. selbstbauhalterung passt auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Morgen wer Zeit? 17 oder 17:30.
> 2std trails oder einfach nur Spielen gehen. letzteres bevorzugt.



Dienstag schauts schlecht aus aber ich wäre für das selbe am Mittwoch und Donnerstag ab 16:30 zu haben! Hast du da Zeit? Von mir aus auch einen Tag Trails und den anderen Tag "spot chillen" .


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2010)

wenn jemand nicht bis Freitag warten will: morgen 19.00Uhr am Löwensaal 2 - 2,5 Stunden Tour.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. September 2010)

heute nicht? ich mach mich dann mal auf den weg Richtung Tg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2010)

heute hab ich nen Kompressor statt eines Rads im Auto liegen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn jemand nicht bis Freitag warten will: morgen 19.00Uhr am Löwensaal 2 - 2,5 Stunden Tour.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



hab grade erfahren, dass das heute nix wird...


----------



## IronDust (22. September 2010)

heute könnt ich ne kleine Tour mitmachen, nehm ich stark an. Der Helm is grad in Ausrollung. heißt im Laufe des Tages bekomm ich ihn 
--> bin aber halt noch relativer Anfänger ;-) wenn euch das net stört


----------



## Nomex (22. September 2010)

Moin...

ich fahr heute die 37Km Pegnitz - Pottenstein - Pegnitz Tour (Bike Empfehlung Top 10 Spots).

Werd so gegen 15.30 - 16 Uhr in Pegnitz am Aldi-Parkplatz starten!
Wer Bock hat ist herzlich Willkommen! Kurze Mail an mich, dann können wir was ausmachen!

Vielleicht geht ja was zamm 

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## weichling (22. September 2010)

Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts bei mir auch. 

Grüße Michael



Conyo schrieb:


> Freitag: NIGHTRIDE - 19UHR
> 
> Wer ist dabei?
> 
> ...


----------



## Conyo (22. September 2010)

weichling schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts bei mir auch.
> 
> Grüße Michael



Wäre super!! Haben uns ja schon lang nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. September 2010)

in pegnitz? habt ihr alle Urlaub? 
hab ab Mitte nächste Woche und könnte da auch mal früher.


----------



## IronDust (22. September 2010)

Pegnitz wird heute bei mir auch net klappen... leider kein Transportmittel nach Pegnitz. Und vermutlich auch noch net wirklcih konditionsstark


----------



## K0nne (22. September 2010)

Pegnitz ist bei mir für nächsten Sa geplant.


----------



## Nomex (23. September 2010)

War sehr geil gestern.
Wetter natürlich perfekt, wenn auch im Wald durchaus frischlich, gerade in den Schluchten!

Kann ich echt nur empfehlen, war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal dass ich die Tour gefahren bin!

So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (23. September 2010)

Sers, Morgen NightRide ich bin dabei! Meine Pläne fürs Wochenende haben sich gerade ein wenig geändert, somit hab ich morgen Zeit und auch richtig Bock auf Biken!!!! Wann und Wo gehst jetzt Los?!


----------



## Conyo (23. September 2010)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Sers, Morgen NightRide ich bin dabei! Meine Pläne fürs Wochenende haben sich gerade ein wenig geändert, somit hab ich morgen Zeit und auch richtig Bock auf Biken!!!! Wann und Wo gehst jetzt Los?!



19.00 Uhr - Eingang Tiergarten.
Bin aber gerade selbst zögerlich. Das Altstadtfest ruft so laut nach mir.... 
Federweißer & Zwiebelkuchen sind einschlägige Argumente....


----------



## Yeti777 (23. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> 19.00 Uhr - Eingang Tiergarten.
> Bin aber gerade selbst zögerlich. Das Altstadtfest ruft so laut nach mir....
> Federweißer & Zwiebelkuchen sind einschlägige Argumente....


 
Ach jetzt komm scho, wenn ich mal Zeit hab, das Altstadtfest ist am Samstag auch noch! Ich bauch morgen das Biken, war heut scho ne runde fahrn! Können ja zur Not auch beim Altstadtfest nen zwischenstop machen


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. September 2010)

Ich wäre auch wieder dabei, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> wenn es nicht regnet.



damit wären wohl fast alle raus


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> damit wären wohl fast alle raus





--

19.00 am Cine, Altstadtfest (ohne Rad)?


----------



## IronDust (24. September 2010)

wie lang isn das eingeltich noch?

heute könnt ich net - ich weih meinen Balkon mit grillen ein (und natürlich isses der erste Tag wos wieder a weng zuzieht)


----------



## killacat (24. September 2010)

Bin dabei! also beim Altstadtfest...


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2010)

Eike, S_P, Andy & der Rest!

Los auf gehts - zum Federweißer oder zum Bier. Je nachdem !!!

Könnte erst ab 20h - 19h ist mir etwas zu stressig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2010)

vorher hier?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394087&page=9


----------



## IronDust (24. September 2010)

jeah -.- zweite Ausfahrt - gleich nen Platten im Hinterreifen. Und das ohne dass ich im Wald gefahrn bin oder groß gesprungen bin. (3 mal ne Treppe runtergefahrn) und einmal 3 Stufen runtergesprungen. das sollte ein Rad mit 120mm doch aushalten :X (xc7.0)
Aber die Leute von Canyon sind echt nett... angerufen und direkt gesagt ich bekomm nen neuen Schlauch zugeschickt und krieg das sogar gleich alles in der Servicewerkstatt gemacht. (wenn der Techniker zurückgerufen hat) Evtl wenn der Mantel defekt war/ist sogar einen neuen Mantel. Wenn der Techniker halt zurückruft. Ärgerlich weil ich etz erstmal 3 km heimtragen durft. 
Aber nun ja. Gar nicht mal so schlecht . So mach ich wenigstens was für die Uni


----------



## killacat (24. September 2010)

Ach ja richtig, Critical Mass hätte ich fast vergessen. also dann um 6 am Opernhaus und direkt im Anschluss aufs Altstadtfest!


----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> jeah -.- zweite Ausfahrt - gleich nen Platten im Hinterreifen. Und das ohne dass ich im Wald gefahrn bin oder groß gesprungen bin. (3 mal ne Treppe runtergefahrn) und einmal 3 Stufen runtergesprungen. das sollte ein Rad mit 120mm doch aushalten :X (xc7.0)
> Aber die Leute von Canyon sind echt nett... angerufen und direkt gesagt ich bekomm nen neuen Schlauch zugeschickt und krieg das sogar gleich alles in der Servicewerkstatt gemacht. (wenn der Techniker zurückgerufen hat) Evtl wenn der Mantel defekt war/ist sogar einen neuen Mantel. Wenn der Techniker halt zurückruft. Ärgerlich weil ich etz erstmal 3 km heimtragen durft.




oh mei...  

ich hoffe wir beide treffen bei solchen problemen nicht aufeinander.


----------



## IronDust (24. September 2010)

ich hab derzeit einfach so nen Fabel für solche Sachen! 

aber wieso sollten wir uns da net treffen...? 
Mistig ich will ETZ raus


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei...
> 
> Ich hoffe wir beide treffen bei solchen problemen nicht aufeinander.



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (24. September 2010)

Dann schau ich heute auch mal am Altstadtfest vorbei.


----------



## Yeti777 (24. September 2010)

Also geht heut abend keiner Biken, wenn ich das so richtige lese?
Dann werd ich eben jetzt fahren, wegen altstadtfest weis ich noch net, soll ja regen, ob ich da dann lust zu hab!? Mal schaun.


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2010)

yep nils - Nightride ist dahin. Soll ja regnen.


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. September 2010)

Na dann viel Vergnügen auf dem Altstadtfest. 
Ich habe dann einen gemütlichen Abend zu Hause.

Geht am Wochenende etwas?


----------



## weichling (24. September 2010)

Na dann ... komm ich auch nicht!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Na dann viel Vergnügen auf dem Altstadtfest.
> Ich habe dann einen gemütlichen Abend zu Hause.
> 
> Geht am Wochenende etwas?



Würde gern am Sonntag ne Tour fahren. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter so wird!


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. September 2010)

... aber nicht so zeitig


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> ... aber nicht so zeitig



ne, ne...


----------



## Yeti777 (24. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> ne, ne...


 Sehr schön, dann wär ich auch dabei, bin am Samstag auf nem Geburtstag, somit bin ich sicherlich net um 10 uhr in der lage zu biken, außer auf sehr sehr breiten wegen  des macht ja auch keinen spaß


----------



## Conyo (24. September 2010)

also megakurzfristige Änderung. Nightride - 19.30 Uhr.
Bin nicht am Altstadtfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (24. September 2010)

IronDust schrieb:


> jeah -.- zweite Ausfahrt - gleich nen Platten im Hinterreifen. Und das ohne dass ich im Wald gefahrn bin oder groß gesprungen bin. (3 mal ne Treppe runtergefahrn) und einmal 3 Stufen runtergesprungen. das sollte ein Rad mit 120mm doch aushalten :X (xc7.0)
> Aber die Leute von Canyon sind echt nett... angerufen und direkt gesagt ich bekomm nen neuen Schlauch zugeschickt und krieg das sogar gleich alles in der Servicewerkstatt gemacht. (wenn der Techniker zurückgerufen hat) Evtl wenn der Mantel defekt war/ist sogar einen neuen Mantel. Wenn der Techniker halt zurückruft. Ärgerlich weil ich etz erstmal 3 km heimtragen durft.
> Aber nun ja. Gar nicht mal so schlecht . So mach ich wenigstens was für die Uni



So ein böser Schlauch , vielleicht hätte ich bei den letzten 5 Durchschlägen auch bei Schwalbe anrufen sollen. Hätte ich mir knapp 30 gespart. Ob die ihn auch gleich gewechselt hätten.........

Pumpe, Schlauch und Flickzeug mitnehmen..........die von Canyon lachen wohl jetzt noch

Sorry, aber...........ohne Worte


----------



## benwo (24. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> megakurzfristige Änderung



So schell schaff ichs jetzt auch nicht mir ein rad zu organisieren. Aber dann ist auch kein Wunder, dass niemand da ist den ich kenne.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> also megakurzfristige Änderung. Nightride - 19.30 Uhr.
> Bin nicht am Altstadtfest.



hättest das nicht schnell auf facebook schreiben können?


----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> also megakurzfristige Änderung. Nightride - 19.30 Uhr.
> Bin nicht am Altstadtfest.



frauen...


----------



## Yeti777 (24. September 2010)

Oh ja frauen, das kannste laut sagen


----------



## killacat (24. September 2010)

Hehe, macht's euch nix draus, ich stand auch um dreiviertel 8 an der Lorenzkirche, aber Critical Mass war wieder sehr Lustig, vor allem der Parkhaus-Teil!


----------



## Milan0 (25. September 2010)

denn habe ich dann leider verpasst. Haben heute noch Besuch bekommen und mussten frühzeitig andere Wege fahren...


----------



## Conyo (25. September 2010)

sehr spontan - kurzfristig und ziemlich trocken


----------



## Conyo (25. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hättest das nicht schnell auf facebook schreiben können?



stand auf FB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. September 2010)

stümmt


----------



## S P (26. September 2010)

Kommt wer mit in den Wald? 13 Uhr ab Löwensaal
Das Wetter sieht laut Radar gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. September 2010)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Yeti777 (26. September 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Kommt wer mit in den Wald? 13 Uhr ab Löwensaal
> Das Wetter sieht laut Radar gar nicht schlecht aus.



hört sich gut an, bin auch dabei müsste es schaffen, bis gleich


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. September 2010)

kann mich vielleicht auch aufraffen........


----------



## Gohannes (26. September 2010)

hat vielleicht jemand unter der woche, ab dienstag, mal lust weng biken zu gehn. Wenn des Wetter halt einigermaßen passt.
Will vom händler ein stumpjumper probefahren und ich kenn mich noch net so gut aus. 
Das Bike hätte ich dann den ganzen tag zur freien verfügung.
Überleg mir ein neues zu gönnen  Aber dafür will ich´s mal auf herz und nieren prüfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (26. September 2010)

Hab Mi nen freien Tag, nachmittag würde evt. gehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. September 2010)

Gohannes schrieb:


> Aber dafür will ich´s mal auf herz und nieren prüfen...



weiss das auch dein Händler? So viele gibts im Großraum ja net


----------



## S P (26. September 2010)

Beim DH gibts Testbikes fÃ¼r 50â¬ am Tag/ 80â¬ das Wochenende. Die kannst Du auf Herz und Nieren "testen".


----------



## EDA (26. September 2010)

Beim DH ein Testbike auszuleihen kann schnell die Leihgebühr übersteigen. Man muss entstandenen Schaden nämlich ersetzen. Am Ende der Saison kann man da schon einmal Pech haben. 
Ich jedenfalls habe nach einer halben Stunde den Stumpjumper zurück zum DH schieben können - nach einem Defekt.


----------



## Gohannes (26. September 2010)

hab auch gelesen dass ein Tag 50euro kostet. 
War aber vor nem halbem jahr mal dort und da hat er gemeint dass es nur 30euro kostet. Entweder er wollte mir einen guten preis machen oder die haben die preise angehoben. 

Hauptsächlich will ich mal den Unterschied mit dem Brain merken, damit ich weiß ob es wert ist ein stumpi zu kaufen. Da sollte man doch schon wissen was man kauft.

Muss man für Defekte aufkommen für die man gar nix kann?? Dämpferproblem z.B.


----------



## S P (26. September 2010)

Logisch muss man selbst verschuldete Defekte ersetzten. Man kann aber vorher das Bike checken; quasi bei der Übergabe. So kann man etwaigen Forderungen seitens des Händlers entgegen wirken.


----------



## Gohannes (26. September 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig schon mit dem downhill in nürnberg im bereich testbiks erfahrung gehabt. Abzocke? Kulant? Mir kommt der ganze laden eigentlich ganz kompetent vor, bin zufrieden. Hab mir aber auch noch kein bike geliehen...


----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2010)

Also die sind schon seriös. Sind schon ewig im Geschäft (20 Jahre?). Wenn die unseriös wären, wären sie schon weg.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. September 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Also die sind schon seriös. Sind schon ewig im Geschäft (20 Jahre?). Wenn die unseriös wären, wären sie schon weg.



jep, Concept-Store wird man nicht mal so eben im Vorbeigehen, da muss schon ein wenig Substanz da sein


----------



## Gohannes (27. September 2010)

da haben sich meine Vermutungen also bestätigt...
Auf jedenfall bin ich schon auf das stumpjumper gespannt. Haben die eig schon das ´11? Auf der Hompage ists glaub noch net aufgelistet.
Am besten ich ruf mal an...
Also wie gesagt am Mittwoch oder so wär ich dabei beim biken. Vorausgesetzt meine Erkältung ist bis dahin weg. hoff ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gohannes (27. September 2010)

Also ich hab grad mal mitm telefoniert. War sehr freundlich und kompetent...
Also die ´11 sj kommen erst mitte okt. 
Und die ´10 sj sind fast ausvekauft... aber is ja nix neues 
Ein ´10 sj expert in meiner Größe wäre die komplette woche noch frei. Also steht der Tour nur noch meine Erkältung im wege


----------



## Conyo (27. September 2010)

CTF am 3.10 in NEA.

http://www.rc88.de/ctf.php

Sollte Wetter passen, was ja derzeit Glücksspiel ist, fahre ich die 52KM oder die 74KM


----------



## Gohannes (27. September 2010)

ach man, des regt mich scho wieder auf. Am Samstag bin ich den ganzen Tag auf Konzert und am sonntag spiel ich nachmittag fußball. Wär auch gern mitgefahren.


----------



## hebolaco (27. September 2010)

@Conyo, am 3.10. in NEA bin ich dabei. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Conyo (27. September 2010)

hebolaco schrieb:


> @Conyo, am 3.10. in NEA bin ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


----------



## Yeti777 (27. September 2010)

Wenn ihr net gleich um 8 uhr starten wollt dann wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## Yeti777 (27. September 2010)

*Sonntag*

03 Okt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Teilweise bewölkt Höchst: *20°* Niedrig: *12°*
17 kmh SO66%5%


----------



## Conyo (27. September 2010)

Yeti777 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr net gleich um 8 uhr starten wollt dann wär ich auch dabei!



Neee!! Bin am Samstag-Nacht auch ziemlich lang unterwegs - bloß nicht zu früh !!!


----------



## Yeti777 (27. September 2010)

sehr gut, leih mir dann noch den jepp vom daddy! Dann geht es nach Neustadt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (27. September 2010)

hebolaco schrieb:


> @Conyo, am 3.10. in NEA bin ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Dann sehen wir uns auch mal wieder 

War heute das erste Mal mit dem Rad in der Firma.
Bin also wieder mehr für Runden unter der Woche zu haben.


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> CTF am 3.10 in NEA.
> 
> http://www.rc88.de/ctf.php
> 
> Sollte Wetter passen, was ja derzeit Glücksspiel ist, fahre ich die 52KM oder die 74KM



wenn sie sich nicht wieder für etwas anderes entscheidet und anschließend wieder kurz vor knapp umschwenkt....


----------



## Conyo (27. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn sie sich nicht wieder für etwas anderes entscheidet und anschließend wieder kurz vor knapp umschwenkt....



mei, so sans die frauen - immer auf der Suche nach der besseren Option -

Fahr halt diesen Sonntag mal mit!

@Eike: Super =) - Ob es dieses Jahr noch was mit dem fränkischen Gebirgsweg wird????
Heiko hat mir was von einem Marathon in Spiegelberg erzählt. Wäre das auch was für Dich? Neckarsulm ist ja schon gelaufen...


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2010)

das hast du ganz trefflich ausgedrückt

so eine ctf ist nichts für mich. wird wohl nur autobahn sein und von den höhenmeter ziemlich uninteressant. wenn das wetter passt, bin ich eh bergabfahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. September 2010)

CTF?

ach so, weil ich's grade lese: wo willst du denn bergabfahren?


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2010)

ich hab noch keine ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (28. September 2010)

hab jetzt ein paar Tage frei. werde je nach Wetterlage Morgen oder donnerstag zum geisskopf düsen und bis zum we bleiben. vielleicht auch länger. nehme beide Räder mit. vielleicht noch weiter Richtung kampenwand. Hauptsache mal weg aus nbg. 

also falls einer auch in die Richtung kommt.


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2010)

kostet die CTF Startgeld?


----------



## Conyo (28. September 2010)

8 Euro, die alle Biker an den Verpflegungsständen rein'fressen' - so gierig und groß ist der Andrang!


----------



## hebolaco (28. September 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Heiko hat mir was von einem Marathon in Spiegelberg erzählt. Wäre das auch was für Dich? Neckarsulm ist ja schon gelaufen...



Anmeldng für den Lautertal MTB Marathon ist seit Monaten abgelaufen !

@ Eike & Conyo, sehen uns am Sonntag. Treffen, so um 10:00 ist für mich ok. Wetter sollte passen. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bob-o (28. September 2010)

Servus mitanand, hat morgen und am Donnerstag jemand so ab ca. 17:00 Uhr bock zu Biken? Das Wetter solll ja gut werden!


----------



## Conyo (2. Oktober 2010)

@Würfelradler; @Hebolaco: welche Strecke wollt ihr fahren morgen?


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
mindestens die 52 km besser die 74 km.

Die Runde werden flüssig fahrbar sein,
da wird man nicht durch technische Passagen aufgehalten.
( = gutes Ausdauertraining)


CTF Neustadt/Aisch
10:00 Uhr OK ?


----------



## Conyo (2. Oktober 2010)

okay! Andreas fährt wohl auch mit...
Und die Strecke habe ich auch als anspruchslos in Erinnerung....
Freu mich schon auf die Nutella-Bananen-Brote


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Viele Späße  ich geh jetzt erstmal in's Zwieseler Erlebnisbad, bisschen entspannen


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Und die Strecke habe ich auch als anspruchslos in Erinnerung....



und da fragst du, ob ich mitfahre????   frechheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und da fragst du, ob ich mitfahre????   frechheit!



Die brauchen halt immer Leute über die sie lachen können.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2010)

ich war gestern auch lieber in der Klamm bisschen biken! war mal wieder richtig cool, leider bin ich ja jetzt ein Stück weiter weggezogen...


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

WINTERPOKAL - bald ist es soweit, oder? Hätte jmd Lust mit mir ein (motiviertes) Team zu gründen. Bin ein braver Punkte-Eintreiber - mit 5 Mal Training pro Woche. 
Gebt mal bescheid, gern per PN.

Mache das Recruitment


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

.. nur noch zwei Plätze frei !!!


----------



## S P (4. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei. Fahre (fast) jeden Tag ;-)
Wo kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

Super! Dann ist noch ein Platz frei...

Übrigens - es steht wieder ein Pizzaplauder aus! Schaut mal rein.

Steht der (jew. Freitag) 22.10 oder 29.10 zur Diskussion. Italiener in der Deutschherrnstraße...


----------



## WürfelRadler (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn sich niemand mehr vordrängelt, dann melde mich mit an.

Ich hoffe es hilft mal wieder regelmäßig sich zu bewegen.
(Laufen ist doch auch erlaubt, oder?)


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

okay, dann sind wir zu viert.
Suchen noch einen kreativen Namen..

Laufe doch auch viel. Klar zählt das, gibt nur nicht sooo viel Punkte...


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Oktober 2010)

hat morgen einer auch tagsüber mal zeit ein ründlein zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (7. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Super! Dann ist noch ein Platz frei....



Falls jemand abspringen sollte, wär ich dabei 



> hat morgen einer auch tagsüber mal zeit ein ründlein zu drehen?



Tagsüber eher nicht da Prüfung. Aber abends hätt ich Zeit?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, der Winterpokal, ich wollte mir ja noch nen Teamnamen ausdenken


----------



## WürfelRadler (7. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> stimmt, der Winterpokal, ich wollte mir ja noch nen Teamnamen ausdenken



So einfach treffen und radfahren geht nicht mehr


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2010)

doch, geht schon, war vier Tage mit Andi unterwegs und einen davon mit vier Leuten hier aus'm Forum. War aber halt nicht die übliche Stadtwald oder Buck-Runde


----------



## benwo (7. Oktober 2010)

Steinbrüchlein? 

Wie schauts morgen aus?
Ich hätte so ab 17:00Uhr Zeit.


----------



## WürfelRadler (7. Oktober 2010)

Wär schon nicht schlecht, vlt. 1/2 h  später.
Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benwo (8. Oktober 2010)

okay, 17:30 an der Veste?


----------



## WürfelRadler (8. Oktober 2010)

Ok, aber nur kurze Runde. 
Habe nur Notbeleuchtung dabei.

Gruß


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2010)

Heute jemand Interesse Tiergarten-RB.Klamm und evtl. Moritzberg?


----------



## Conyo (9. Oktober 2010)

Heute habe ich keine Zeit. Morgen wäre ich aber dabei. Auch für ne längere Tour. Allerdings kann ich erst ab ca. 14 Uhr.


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Langschläfer(innen) wieder


----------



## Conyo (9. Oktober 2010)

he he, nee - ich doch nicht: Gehe mit meinem Bruder morgen früh ins Kino. Soz. familiäre Verpflichtungen ))


----------



## Conyo (9. Oktober 2010)

Also unser Film läuft gar nicht Vormittags. Gehen Abends.
Dann könnten wir uns schon um 12 Uhr morgen treffen. Wäre mal wieder gern Richtung Moritzberg, Entenberg usw. gefahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

werde morgen wohl am Ochsenkopf sein, solange die noch offen haben...


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2010)

Wer kommt morgen noch mit?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht ich, 12oo ist ja eine angenehme zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (9. Oktober 2010)

Servus Leute,

ich Sitze wieder im Sattel und Gründe ein Team für den Winterpokal !

auf Hadsch,Harald,Mario und Sandra möchte ich nicht verzichten...natürlich sind auch andere IBC Mitglieder Willkommen

falls ihr Lust habt einfach PN an mich

Nürnberger Eisbrecher Teil 3 

Grüße Flo


----------



## Conyo (9. Oktober 2010)

sorry Flo  - Mario ist bei uns unter Vertrag 

Bin morgen dabei! Start dann am TG?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> vielleicht ich, 12oo ist ja eine angenehme zeit.



fehlt die Bremse für'n GK


----------



## speedy_j (9. Oktober 2010)

nö, hätte schon noch ersatz, nehme das nur als anlass andere prioritäten zu setzen die langsam ziemlich wichtig sind.


----------



## IronDust (10. Oktober 2010)

wär ja dabei ... nur leider is meine felge gebrochen. =/


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Oktober 2010)

Mensch, dabei darf das doch bei einem Rad mit 120mm nicht passieren.................gleich wieder eingeschickt oder?


----------



## IronDust (10. Oktober 2010)

genau  was fällt der Felge + Canyon überhaupt ein... wenn ich die mal erwische 

btw.: ich hab die Rechnung selber bezahlt nachdem nix ungewöhnliches gefunden wurd bei dem HR


----------



## weichling (10. Oktober 2010)

Komme auch, Wetter passt !
@Conyo Programmänderungen ab 10:30 per mobilphone bitte. Nummer kommt per PN!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Conyo (10. Oktober 2010)

Schee wars Jungs!!! Danke fürs mitziehen heute  - war gigantisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Oktober 2010)

Eine gelungene Tour bei top Wetter.

@speedy_j & weichling: Danke fürs Guiden!


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2010)

Bock auf Nightride diese Woche? (das Wetter sollte man nutzen)

Termin: Donnerstag
Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr
Ort: Eingang Tiergarten

Die Trails sind (fast) alle trocken.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

/me ist dabei.


----------



## benwo (11. Oktober 2010)

ich komm auch.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich die Zeit finde bin ich auch mal mit dabei.


----------



## bob-o (11. Oktober 2010)

Falls alles gut läuft habe ich am Donnerstag keine Zeit. Hat jemand am Mittwoch Bock, vielleicht ist es die vorerst letzte Ausfahrt mit dem ERT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (11. Oktober 2010)

wahrscheinlich nein, bin vorauss vergeben - meld mich aber nochmals!


----------



## bike_schrat (12. Oktober 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Bock auf Nightride diese Woche? (das Wetter sollte man nutzen)
> 
> Termin: Donnerstag
> Abflugzeit: 19 Uhr
> ...



hab ich auch mal vorgemerkt, könnte klappen und klingt gut


----------



## Conyo (12. Oktober 2010)

hab doch Zeit und bin dabei


----------



## WürfelRadler (13. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Winterpokal: *Martini *Racing Team



Ist das unser Sponsor?


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Oktober 2010)

nee, weil jemand den wir beide kennen ne Schnapsnudel (ne kleine) ist 

fährt morgen vielleicht noch jemand der nicht im dunkeln fahren will. So von ca. 16:30 - 18:30 oder so. Oder start 17:00? Steibrüchlein, TG oder Alte Veste


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> nee, weil jemand den wir beide kennen ne Schnapsnudel (ne kleine) ist



...


----------



## Conyo (13. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> nee, weil jemand den wir beide kennen ne Schnapsnudel (ne kleine) ist
> 
> fährt morgen vielleicht noch jemand der nicht im dunkeln fahren will. So von ca. 16:30 - 18:30 oder so. Oder start 17:00? Steibrüchlein, TG oder Alte Veste



Man, was für ein Image! zzzhhh 
Nein, Martini eigentlich und vorallem wegen "der" berühmten James-Bond-Szene mit Daniel Craig 

Mia007


----------



## FeliXtreme (13. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es eine Karte in der die Spots um den Tiergarten verzeichnet sind????? Danke!!!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (14. Oktober 2010)

nein, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Man, was für ein Image! zzzhhh
> Nein, Martini eigentlich und vorallem wegen "der" berühmten James-Bond-Szene mit Daniel Craig
> 
> Mia007



Ich muss mich ja outen, dass die Idee mit dem Namen ja von mir kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2010)

also ich wäre heute um 19:00 mit dabei.

bin da aber noch nie mit dem Rad gewesen und dann auch noch Nachts, ohweh


----------



## bob-o (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin heute auch dabei, hoffentlich hält meine Lampenkonstruktion.


----------



## Conyo (14. Oktober 2010)

wartet nicht auf mich heute - weiß nicht, wann ich aus dem Büro raus komme...


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2010)

also ich radel jetzt los Richtung Tiergarten. Am Eingang bei der Kasse?

Also bis gleich...


----------



## S P (14. Oktober 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Am Eingang bei der Kasse?



Genau. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Oktober 2010)

Hoffe ihr seid warm angezogen. brrrrr hatte ich jetzt kalte Zehen......


----------



## S P (14. Oktober 2010)

War ar*** kalt, aber gut.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Oktober 2010)

meine Zehen waren tiefgefroren. Aber war richtig geil!

Danke Jungs fürs Guiden und Leuchten


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht's am Wochenende mit ner Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2010)

Sa. oder So? Wobei Sa. schon wettertechnisch grenzwertig ist/wird.


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Oktober 2010)

ja ist leider Regen angesagt. kalt geht ja noch,  aber nass von oben und kalt.....

irgendwie wird aber schon was gehen. muss joplin und kefue testen. 
Sonntag Mittag bin ich allerdings ausgebucht.


----------



## bob-o (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre am Sonntag dabei, allerdings habe ich nur bis 15:30 Zeit. Wenn das in Ordnung geht, bin ich dubai.

Das Quietschkonzert behebe ich morgen, macht ja keinen Spaß so


----------



## voodooghost (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute  

Hab durch zufall den Thread entdeckt und bin erstaunt das es soviele Biker gibt in Nbg !!!...Super 
Komm auch aus Nürnberg fahre ein Canyon Nerve MR 8.0 (2009) und würde mich auch mal anschliessen wenn ihr wieder mal eine Tour macht (natürlich wenn's zeitlich machbar ist),bin älteres Baujahr (68-er) zwar nicht mehr der schnellste und jüngste (schlank leider auch nicht mehr ) aber ich hab spass am Fahrad fahren, fahre MTB seit einem Jahr bin schon 1500 km mit dem Radl gefahren und in diesem jahr will ich auch mal versuchen in den kalten Tagen zu fahren errlich gesagt hab ich noch keine erfahrung ,den letzen herbst hab ich das fahrad im Keller eingemottet und nur noch im Frühjahr rausgeholt ........na ja schau mer mal .


                 .......so genug jetzt ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald .........



                                                 Gruss voodoo


----------



## orchknurz (16. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag ~ Tiergarten ~ Moritzberg
werd mal seit über einem jahr die runde fahren...
kommt jemand mit ?


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2010)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Sonntag ~ Tiergarten ~ Moritzberg
> werd mal seit über einem jahr die runde fahren...
> kommt jemand mit ?



waren wir erst letzte woche. würdest auch woanders mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti777 (16. Oktober 2010)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Sonntag ~ Tiergarten ~ Moritzberg
> werd mal seit über einem jahr die runde fahren...
> kommt jemand mit ?


 
Wenns wetter hält wär ich dabei!


----------



## orchknurz (17. Oktober 2010)

also bis auf die vordere Bremse ist das reaction fertig...finde den Adapter gerade irgendwie nicht :-(
werd mich heute Nacht auf die Suche begeben..
würd schon gern ne kleine runde fahren, auch bei leichten regen


----------



## speedy_j (17. Oktober 2010)

wenn jemand interesse hat: 50km / 1100hm ab heroldsberg/bahnhof gegen 1200. alternativer startpunkt: lucent, nürnberg nord -> dann wird aber alles höher und weiter.
bräuchte bis ca. 1130 uhr  eine rückmeldung.


----------



## OldSchool (17. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn jemand interesse hat: 50km / 1100hm ab heroldsberg/bahnhof gegen 1200. alternativer startpunkt: lucent, nürnberg nord -> dann wird aber alles höher und weiter.
> bräuchte bis ca. 1130 uhr  eine rückmeldung.



Ja fahre mit. 12.00 Uhr Bahnhof Heroldsberg.


----------



## speedy_j (17. Oktober 2010)

ok


----------



## WürfelRadler (17. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn jemand interesse hat: 50km / 1100hm ab heroldsberg/bahnhof gegen 1200. alternativer startpunkt: lucent, nürnberg nord -> dann wird aber alles höher und weiter.
> bräuchte bis ca. 1130 uhr  eine rückmeldung.




Hört sich gut an.
Gibt`s da mal ne Wiederholung?


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2010)

ist eine standardrunde von mir.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Oktober 2010)

wollte mal fragen, was ihr für Lampen beim Nightride hattet?

habe ja sehr gut festgestellt, das es heller werden muss 

wäre die Sigma LED Leuchte Karma PRO ausreichend?

oder doch eher die Sigma Sport PowerLED Black Pro?


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen, was ihr für Lampen beim Nightride hattet?
> 
> habe ja sehr gut festgestellt, das es heller werden muss
> 
> ...



Günstig und ausreichend , braucht aber evtl. etwas Zuwendung in Form von Wärmeleitpaste usw. Da bist du mit ca. 65 inkl. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer dabei.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2010)

keine von denen. ;-) da wirst du das 4fache ausgeben müssen für ein gescheites Licht. wenn es lange halten soll auch noch einiges mehr. 
das ist leider so. darum habe ich auch noch keine........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2010)

Die DX war doch nur als Alternative zu den Sigma Produkten. Der Brenner ist nicht das wichtigste,... Akku und Elektronik spielen die größere Rolle.


----------



## benwo (18. Oktober 2010)

Über die Sigmas kann ich dir leider nix sagen, aber diese Lampen müssten am Start gewesen sein:

Lupine Tesla
http://s209689433.online.de/shop/article_d505-001/Tesla-5.html

Nachbau aus Fernost
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Eigenbau mit Halogen in etwa so:
http://schork-digital.de/matthias/bike/lampe/lampe.htm

Eigenbau mit LED, da weiss ich aber nichts näheres


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

die Halogenlampe ist eine Zabo-Lampe, die LED ist eine http://www.eagletac.com/flashlights/m2c4.html

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2010)

Ca.17:00 Tg Löwensaal
gemütliche "bigbike" Runde.
wenn wer will.......ich bin an den üblichen stellen.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Oktober 2010)

ich würde heute auch gern noch aufs Rad, habe aber ja immer noch keine Funzel...

"bigbike" Runde klingt nicht gerade HT tauglich...

also würdet ihr von der Sigma Sport Powerled Black komplett abraten, oder ist sie nur nicht so hell wie eure?


----------



## Conyo (18. Oktober 2010)

Diese Sigma sind nicht der Burner.
Schau mal, dass Du so einen Tesla-Nachbau bekommst, wenn Dein Budget nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Milan0 (18. Oktober 2010)

da bin ich auch grad schon sehr am überlegen...

/edit

so gerade bestellt. Mal schauen wann sie da ist. Da bin ich dann auch wieder bei einem Nightride mit dabei


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> da bin ich auch grad schon sehr am überlegen...
> 
> /edit
> 
> so gerade bestellt. Mal schauen wann sie da ist. Da bin ich dann auch wieder bei einem Nightride mit dabei



Welche ist es denn geworden?


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar zu spät, aber da gibt`s eine mit modifiziertem Akku.
Gesehen habe ich diese noch nicht, schlechter wird sie nicht sein.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Oktober 2010)

mmh vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach zwei von denen kaufen. Eine fürn Lenker und eine fürn Kopf. Nur ob ich damit glück werde weiß ich auch nicht. Will ja trails und nicht nur Waldautobahn fahren. 
Heute habe ich ja schon um 18:15 keine wurzel mehr erkannt...........bräuchte schon was, was die Nacht zum Tage macht um nicht dumm durch die Gegend zu steuern.....

Edit: Wie ist das da mit de Ladegerät, sind da Adapter dabei?


----------



## benwo (18. Oktober 2010)

ich hab noch nen Adapter gebraucht.
Hat keinen ganzen euro gekostet


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2010)

den Adapter muss ich mir noch besorgen. Sollte aber nicht das Problem werden.

@MTBermLuS

meinst du zwei von den "China" Lampen? Dachte jetzt schon das eine davon ausreichend ist...

Wobei ich das letzte Mal auch keine Wurzeln erkannt habe. War viel Blindflug dabei, bei der Geschwindigkeit die ihr gefahren seid


----------



## bob-o (19. Oktober 2010)

Milano, teste die Lampe mal und sag bescheid ob die was taugt. Falls dein Testbericht positiv ausfällt, hol ich mir die auch


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2010)

sobald die da ist, geht es auf einen Nightride. Kannst dir ja dann persönlich ein Bild machen


----------



## shutupandride (19. Oktober 2010)

aufgrund sofortiger (und länger andauernder) fortbildungsmaßnahmen
und daraus resultierendem zeitmangel für meine lieblingsbeschäftigung
würde ich meine letztes jahr zusammengestellte (und sehr wenig benutzte)
zabo helmlampe mit 2 akkus (brenndauer jeweils etwa 3h mit mega-helligkeit)
gegen entsprechendes gebot verkaufen.
kosten: ein bruchteil der absolut vergleichbaren lupine betty.
bei interesse: pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Oktober 2010)

blöde frage. habt ihr auch grade keinen Strom und nur das Handy geht manchmal. zum surfen zumindest. Tel. geht nicht richtig. Straßen alles dunkel.


----------



## S P (20. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> blöde frage. habt ihr auch grade keinen Strom und nur das Handy geht manchmal. zum surfen zumindest. Tel. geht nicht richtig. Straßen alles dunkel.



Jetzt wo Du es sagst,... bin gerade erst rein, und es war in der Süd-Stadt sehr dunkel. Nord-Stadt alles top


----------



## IronDust (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir im Nürnberger Norden klappt alles !


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Oktober 2010)

Auch außerhalb von NBG (also in Kalchreuth) ist heute alles OK
Gestern hatten wir einen teilweise Stromausfall, da eine Phase vom Stromwerk defekt war


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Oktober 2010)

Geht wieder. Komisch so ganz ohne Strom, Feuerzeug, Kerzen etc. Einfach nur dunkel.  und kalt.....


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

ich kann morgen mal in's Monitoring schauen, ob in Nürnberg Innenstadt das Netz messbar gewackelt hat


----------



## Conyo (20. Oktober 2010)

also in Gibitzenhof die Ecke, war es Stockdunkel. LKW war sicherheitshalber auch noch im Steinbühler Tunnel festgesetzt... und hat alles lahm gelegt.. Naja..


----------



## shutupandride (21. Oktober 2010)

Südschdadd = glohsschermverddl!!!


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

